#ubuntu-server 2006-06-26
<A-Kaser> poy poy
<lionelp> Hi A-Kaser
<A-Kaser> :)
<TrioTorus> Anybody know how to allow user acces OR group acces in .htacces file?
<TrioTorus> require user xxxx group yyy as an OR doesn't seem to work
<A-Kaser> in two line ?
<TrioTorus> euh, haven't tried, but unlikely
<TrioTorus> I'll try it right away :-)
<A-Kaser>  Multiple groups can be listed, and require user can also be given, in which case any user in any of the listed groups, or any user listed explicitly, can access the resource. For example
<A-Kaser>   require group staff admin
<A-Kaser>   require user adminuser
<A-Kaser> oups sorry ... I will use the pastebin ...
<TrioTorus> any reason why you put requre group first?
<A-Kaser> I have jsut paste :)
<A-Kaser> in google : "htaccess require user and group"
<A-Kaser> the third answer
<TrioTorus> A-Kaser, thanks, sorry obvious thing, it works! on two lines
<A-Kaser> no problem, it was a good question :)
<J_P> hi all
<A-Kaser> hi
<A-Kaser> zzzzz
#ubuntu-server 2006-06-27
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-server.log
<blank_> hey guys anyone here active
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-server.log
<J_P> hi all
<concept10> I cant find info in the wiki about the linux-server packages.  Where is the best place to find info about this?
<lionelp> concept10: you will find some documentation here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq
<concept10> lionelp, thanks. I was looking for that.  I have a dual p4 and I couldnt figure the difference between the linux-server package and linux-686-smp
#ubuntu-server 2006-06-28
<A-Kaser> poy poy
<Delphinus> evening all
<A-Kaser> morning
<Delphinus> reading a tutorial on setting up iptables... and it asks me to run /etc/rc.d/init.d/syslog restart
<Delphinus> problem is there no rc.d dir in /etc
<Delphinus> was curious what the rc0.d etc et care
<Delphinus> are*
<Delphinus> any helpful pointers?
<lionelp> Delphinus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Delphinus> thankyou :)
<Delphinus> i'm just curious why there is no /etc/rc.d/ dir
<A-Kaser> hum /etc/init.d
<A-Kaser> and /etc/rc{0-6}.d
<A-Kaser> dirs
<lionelp> Delphinus: this was on old RedHat system
<Delphinus> ahhh
<A-Kaser> :)
<Delphinus> so what does one use now?
<Delphinus> where does one find syslog?
<lionelp>  /etc/init.d/syslog
<Delphinus> i only have sysklogd
<lionelp> You are right Delphinus
<Delphinus> are they the same thing?
<lionelp> yes
<Delphinus> ahh thankyou very much!! :D
<Delphinus> PS - just approaching nighttime here in new zealand.... and cold! :P
<ajmitch> surely not, it was a nice & warm day when I left there yesterday :)
<Delphinus> oh the days are nice and sunny... just the nights that bring the frost
<ajmitch> yeah, it was a cold evening waiting for the bus on monday night in dunedin
<Delphinus> <-- lives in dunedin
* ajmitch does as well
<Delphinus> :)
<Delphinus> dunlug member?
<ajmitch> currently in canberra for a few days, it's not much warmer here
<ajmitch> yes, but haven't been to meetings recently
<Delphinus> yeah same, i'm mostly a lurker
<Delphinus> been meaning to start up thursdaynightcurry stuff again but keep forgetting/etc
* ajmitch is always busy on thursdays, otherwise would love a good curry
<Delphinus> but thursdaynightcurry HAS to be done on thursdays!
<Delphinus> Once upon a time there was a gathering of engineers, sysadmins, programmers and other technical people. They came together in New Zealand's capital city, Wellington, with curry and beer. Often, quite a lot of beer. They decided to continue this consumption each week, and thus Thursday Night Curry was born.
<ajmitch> I know.. :)
<Delphinus> so every thursday?
* ajmitch is always busy then, yes
<Delphinus> and some people dont like curry (cant understand why) so i might organise a thursdaynightcurry-but-not-on-thursdays-and-sometimes-not-curry
<berkes> g'day.
<berkes> is this a development channel, or can I ask some questions regarding ispconfig an OSS server config ssytem
<lionelp> hi berkes
<lionelp> this is a devel channel, but we also answer questions when we are on a good mood :)
<lionelp> i do not personnaly know ispconfig btw
<berkes> isconfig seems nice, and its supported on most standard linux distros. But there is no .deb :( I am looking for such a deb, or a project to make it one :)
<berkes> s/isconfig/ispconfig
<lionelp> I think there was an howto on howtoforge to setup ispconfig on Ubuntu
<lionelp> Salut
<lionelp> hum, wrong window :)
<A-Kaser> http://wiki.e-bulles.be/bulles/ISPConfig_sous_Linux-VServer
<A-Kaser> but it's  in french
<berkes> A-Kaser: getting it to work from compile is not my problem. But I prefer to use only packages on my server :(
#ubuntu-server 2006-06-29
<screeb> hi all
<screeb> infinity: we spoke some days ago about using e-smith on ubuntu server
<screeb> I did some work to figure out who it would be difficult
<infinity> We did?
<infinity> Dfine "some days"?
<infinity> I have a pretty short stack, if it was more than a week or two, it's long gone. :)
<screeb> euhm... I'd say about a week
<screeb> I think it was with TrioTorus
<screeb> well, I don't have much time right now, I'll give you more details later ;)
<infinity> Fair enough.
<screeb> what does it mean?
<andyp> hi guys, I've got a question about the PREEMPT setting in the various kernels
<andyp> for a server kernel is it meant to be off or on?
<fabbione> off
<andyp> thanks fabbione :-)
<andyp> I've just upgraded a DP server from breezy to dapper and the amd64-xeon kernel is indicated as SMP PREEMPT by uname
<fabbione> you need to switch to -server kernel manually
<fabbione> there is no way to know you did a server install and you want a -server kernel
<andyp> ah! thanks, is -server a new 'set' of packages just for us server dudes then?
<fabbione> only kernel
<andyp> yup
<andyp> found those pesky -server packages now, thank you very much, most appreciated ;-)
<andyp> sorry, one more question...?
<andyp> Is there a -amd64-xeon-server or do I just need the -amd64-server (xeon is implied)?
#ubuntu-server 2006-06-30
<shwag> I was going to install phpmyadmin, but the package wants to install a bunch of php5 dependencies. I am using LAMP which defaults to php4. Is it a good idea to let the php5 dependencies go in ?
<infinity> Err, LAMP doesn't default to php4.
<infinity> It explicitely installs libapache2-mod-php5, in fact.
<screeb> infinity: I don't have lot of time now, but I've written some explaination about e-smith on the thread about SBS :)
<infinity> "the thread"?
<infinity> A forum thread?
<screeb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191858&page=7
<infinity> I don't tend to follow the forums at all.
<infinity> Can you mail that to me with a sohrt introduction about what it is you'd like me to get out of it?
<screeb> (yes, you are to fast to reply :p, I was coping the link ;) )
<infinity> Otherwise, it'll get lost in the haze of IRC backscroll.
<screeb> ok
<infinity> adconrad@ubuntu.com
* infinity heads off on vacation in about 35 minutes.
<screeb> I talk to you because I've seen you'v reopen a wiki page about SBS
<screeb> now, I have to go
<infinity> Well, I'm probably the right person (as far as distro team members and/or Canonical employees) to be talking to about that sort of thing, yes.
<ajmitch> infinity: heading out of town for vacation?
<infinity> ajmitch: That's the plan.  No computers, no phone, no TVs, lots of sushi, massages...
<ajmitch> nice
<infinity> I'm liking the "no computers" part a lot.
* ajmitch will be down in melbourne next weekend
<infinity> I'm pretty close to going Office Space on all of mine.
<infinity> Ahh, you'll miss me, then.  I'm not back until Monday the 10th.
<ajmitch> right, I'm heading out on the 11th
<ajmitch> though I probably won't get into the city much
<infinity> Oh well.  Hanging out with a DD/MOTU on my vacation would probably just drive me over the edge and lead to bloodshed anyway. :)
<ajmitch> I'd say so
<jsgotangco> lol have fun on your vacation you deserve it
<debugger_> hi
<JerryMcFarts> anyone try installing QEMU
#ubuntu-server 2006-07-01
<penguin42> Is there a non-hardware-specific kernel testing set that is used before release - e.g. a set of filesystem exercises and network exercises to really hammer a kernel?
#ubuntu-server 2006-07-02
<A-Kaser> poy poy
<RShadow> I need some help with reinstalling postfix... I deleted /etc/postfix to start over and now I can't reinstall it.. what should I do?
<lionelp> What is your error RShadow ?
<RShadow> I removed /etc/postfix and now when I try to install postfix againi it says /etc/postfix/postfix-script is missing
<lionelp> apt-get install --reinstall postfix
<RShadow> I've tried that and -f to force and -d to download it and dpkg -i install it.. all with the same results
<lionelp> did you try to remove it apt-get remove --purge postfix
<RShadow> no.. didn't try that yet..let me give it a shot
<RShadow> Thanks!
<RShadow> worked out good
<Zambezi> Anybody knows glftpd? I'm confused. max_users 15 5 means 15 users online  and 5 is downloading/uploading?
<RShadow> anyone running apache 2.2?
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> people, are there some url where explaim diferences between normal kernel and server kernel in ubuntu-server ?
<screeb> J_P: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelServerRoadmap
<screeb> it could help you
<J_P> screeb: thanks!
<J_P> hey all, I find one problem in ubuntu-server:
<J_P> I try in /usr/src do this : tar -xvf <TAB> <TAB>. the first <TAB> complete line with this : root@concord:/usr/src# tar -xvf linux-source-2.6.15.tar, but second <TAB> not show nothing and congeals the terminal, but in anoteher temirnal i was running top and I see that first terminal where I set two times <TAB> using 99% of cpu. and machine was reaaly very slowest. That is a bug ?
#ubuntu-server 2007-06-25
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-server.log
<crummygummy_> Hi all, when I run   fetchipac -S I get the following error.
<crummygummy_> Couldn't load match `tcp':/lib/iptables/libipt_tcp.so: undefined symbol: parse_port
<crummygummy_> Anyone seen this? Its part of upgrading to Feisty btw...
<`6og> crummygummy_, sure your iptables install is healthy?
<crummygummy_> I have reinstalled it, along with ipac-ng.
<crummygummy_> Is that good enough or do I have to remove then install it?
<`6og> that should be enough (i'm asuming on your system that .so is part of iptables)
<crummygummy_> seems like it.
<crummygummy_> I had a look, yes it is from iptables.
<shawarma> parse_port is defined in iptables. This used to work in Edgy?
<shawarma> Ah, yes, that seems to have changed.
<shawarma> crummygummy_: Could you file a bug against iptables, please?
<shawarma> crummygummy_: "parse_port undefined when using libipt_tcp.so directly" or something.
* shawarma -> lunch
<crummygummy_> K, will do. 
<crummygummy_> I've found that the problem lies with specifying the connection type to log. When using all there is no problem. It only becomes a problem when setting udp.
<crummygummy_> done
<crummygummy_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iptables/+bug/122090
<crummygummy_> lunch time :)
<shawarma> crummygummy_: Did you mark it as a security issue?
<crummygummy_> yes
<shawarma> crummygummy_: Alright.
<crummygummy_> I didn't reallise it but shorewall didn't work for a whole weekend. I figure thats reason enough to call it a security problem.
<shawarma> crummygummy_: You use ipac-ng to set your firewall rules, or just for accounting?
<shawarma> (I'm not familiar with ipac-ng)
<crummygummy_> No, just for accounting. but its got to be run every time the firewall starts. 
<shawarma> crummygummy_: Then why was your firewall gone?
<shawarma> crummygummy_: Ah, shorewall bails out if ipac-ng breaks?
<crummygummy_> Yup. 
<shawarma> crummygummy_: I just grep'ed through the source for shorewall. It doesn't mention ipac anywhere?
<crummygummy_> hmmm, lemme look...
<crummygummy_> shawarma, K, I put the following in my startup file
<crummygummy_> shorewall_start () {
<crummygummy_>   echo -n "Starting \"Shorewall firewall\": "
<crummygummy_>   wait_for_pppd
<crummygummy_>   $SRWL start >> $INITLOG 2>&1 && echo "done." || echo_notdone
<crummygummy_>   /usr/sbin/fetchipac -S
<crummygummy_>   return 0
<crummygummy_> }
<crummygummy_> Which explains the moaning when I started up shorewall. 
<shawarma> crummygummy_: It's something *you* put in, right?
<shawarma> It's quite alright, I just want to be sure I'm not barking up the wrong tree.
<crummygummy_> I think shorewall didn't start because nothing started on reboot. Which is more of a worry for me. Sorry I'm pointing fingers in the wrong direction. Even ssh didn't start after my upgrade. 
<crummygummy_> I mean sshd
<shawarma> Sure
<shawarma> If you try starting shorewall now, it works?
<shawarma> (I'd be most grateful if you updated the bug with any info you might have)
<crummygummy_> shawarma, See bug report. -> shorewall works fine.
<crummygummy_> I'm still worried about why stuff didn't start properly. Has anything changed in the startup scripts between edgy and feisty?
<shawarma> crummygummy_: Well.. Little things here and there, nothing huge.
<shawarma> crummygummy_: Nothing that should break the entire thing.
<shawarma> It still doesn't start anything on boot?
<crummygummy_> I'm a bit too scared to reboot it to be honest. We are an hour away from the server and if sshd doesn't come up again I'm in for a drive...
<shawarma> crummygummy_: Understandable.
<crummygummy_> Hi all, I get the following error when installing mdadm 
<crummygummy_> sed: -e expression #1, char 40: unknown option to `s'
<crummygummy_> dpkg: error processing mdadm (--configure):
<crummygummy_> Any ideas?
<crummygummy_> Sorry, not installing. I meant upgrading. my mdadm.conf works on my edgy box.
<asmarin> !xen
<asmarin> baya
<asmarin> anybody compile virt-manager for feisty?
<leonel> nop
<leonel> qemu overhere :)
<brinstar> i was just wondering, since theres no DE installed on ubuntu-srvr, what is taking up most of the space on the ISO?
<mralphabet> brinstar: porn
<mralphabet> damn, he's not here
<teknoboi> hi, is anyone in here farmiliar with the installation of ispconfig
<teknoboi> or does anyone know what the mysql header is called through apt
<teknoboi> mysql header package*
* teknoboi checks the pulse of the room
<teknoboi> anybody?
<mralphabet> mysql?
<mralphabet> sudo apt-get install mysql
<teknoboi> i installed mysql already
<teknoboi> i need the header package to make ispconfig work with php5
<teknoboi> anyone around
<dendrobates> yeah
<teknoboi> hiya
<dendrobates> what's up.
<teknoboi> do you happen to know what the mysql header package is called
<teknoboi> well im trying to install ispconfig but at the end its telling me:
<teknoboi> ERROR: Could not configure Apache
<teknoboi> cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<teknoboi> mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<teknoboi> mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<teknoboi> mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<dendrobates> teknoboi: are you installing as root?
<dendrobates> teknoboi: it looks like a permissions problem.
<teknoboi> oops
<dendrobates> teknoboi: are you installing as root?
<teknoboi> yes
<dendrobates> teknoboi: those are all filesystem errors
<mralphabet> that has nothing to do with mysql headers
<teknoboi> *sad*
<teknoboi> im really getting frustrated with ubuntu, im thinking about going to redhat
<dendrobates> teknoboi: I don't know anything about ispconfig, but if I were you, I would read the Install document again, you must be missing a step.  This sounds like a configuration problem, rather than an ubuntu problem.
<teknoboi> i have read the entire installation guide two or three times thats why im frustrated
<teknoboi> Important: Be sure to have installed gcc, flex and                      all the other tools neded for compiling sources before you                      run ./setup! You also need to install the MySQL header                      files which normally come in a package called mysql-devel,                      mysql-dev, libmysql-devel or something similar. Otherwise                      PHP5 will not compile, and the installation o
<teknoboi> all of those are installed and i recompiled the tar before running the install after i installed the missing packages
<teknoboi> the only one i cant find is the mysql header package
<dendrobates> You should post to the forums with this, maybe someone there is more familiar with ispconfig.
<teknoboi> okay
<mralphabet> so where do you see a reference to mysql headers?
<teknoboi> You also need to install the MySQL header                      files which normally come in a package called mysql-devel,                      mysql-dev, libmysql-devel or something similar. Otherwise                      PHP5 will not compile, and the installation of ISPConfig stops!
<teknoboi> the failure occurs just after it tries compiling php5
<dendrobates> libmysqlclient15-dev is the dev package, but I don't think it will help.
<mralphabet> libmysqlclient15-dev - mysql database development files
<mralphabet> why are you compiling php5?
#ubuntu-server 2007-06-26
<dan325> My Ubuntu 6.06 server suddenly quit recognizing my usb printer.  I am getting "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110" messages in /var/log/syslog and the printer does not show up in lsusb.  It was working just fine last week.
<leonel> bad  hw ?
* mralphabet votes bad hardware
<hyphenex> Where can I find a list of packages that are in the Ubuntu server?
<hyphenex> I can't?
<Echoside> Anyone know of any opensource streaming software? I want to start a internet radio stream but cant find any decent program.
<ivoks> hello
<shawarma> morning, ivoks!
<ivoks> i'll try to join you on bugday, but i have exam tomorrow (and today), so i'm not sure how much i'll be able to do
<shawarma> Fair enough. Remember that bug day is all of wednesday in every timezone, so it actually starts in about 5 hours and ends 48 hours after that :)
<shawarma> ivoks: Good luck with your exams, though.
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> thanks
<shawarma> ivoks: Anything interesting?
<ivoks> yeah, i just discovered vimperator plugin for firefox :)
<ivoks> makes firefox usable :)
<shawarma> I meant your exams :)
<ivoks> ah... roads crossings is one, and other is canals and sewage :)
<shawarma> Uh.. What are you studying?
<ivoks> civil engineering
<shawarma> I see. Heh.. I assumed some sort of computer science :)
<ivoks> hehe no, i 'middle school' was about electronics
<ivoks> that's where i discovered linux, back in '97.
<ivoks> what about you? except linux2go...
<shawarma> Finished high school in 2000, worked as developer/sysadmin for 5 years, university (math/computer science) for two years, and now Canonical.
<shawarma> Linux since... '96, I thin.
<ivoks> nice
<crummygummy_> Hiya, if I need to make changes to my my.cnf file should I put it in /etc/default/mysql? I remember Ivoks mentioning that the other day and I just want to confirm that it'll work.
<shawarma> If you want to change my.cnf, you should change my.cnf ?
<coNP> crummygummy_: I guess you should
<coNP> maybe keeping a backup copy is a good idea
<crummygummy_> Thanks, I'll give it a stab...
* crummygummy_ is scared that playing around will break replication.
<crummygummy_> shawarma, So it won't work. I'm just looking at avoiding a few of the disasters I've had in  the upgrade for future upgrades. It seems that keeping my changes in the /etc/default/* is the way to go. Is that right. Does that count for mysql?
<shawarma> Files in /etc/default/ are generally considered configuration files and hence will not be overwritten without your consent.
<crummygummy_> so mysql doesn't make use of this?
<shawarma> what?
<shawarma> I'm totally not understanding any of this.
<shawarma> :)
* crummygummy_ reaches for his coffee.
<shawarma> You say that you want to change my.cnf, but put those changes into /etc/default/mysql... Next you say "So it won't work"...What won't work? Why do you want to any changes you want to do to file foo into file bar?
<shawarma> And what do you mean by "mysql doesn't make us of this"? Of what? 
<crummygummy_> K, I'll try be more clear.
<crummygummy_> When you put changes into /etc/default/mdadm those changes get propogated through to /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf. right?
<coNP> I guess not 
<coNP> there are configuration options that can be edited in /etc/default/* and others that cannot 
<coNP> so there is no consistency
<crummygummy_> I'm just trying to find out if mysql is one of those packages. I pressed one wrong button in the upgrade and my configuration got over written.
<coNP> is there no backup with a suffix that contains "dpkg"?
<crummygummy_> Yes there is but I didn't know to look for it so I copied the my.cnf from the slave and altered it.
<crummygummy_> Heres a quote from my irc log
<crummygummy_> Jun 13 18:07:47 <ivoks> CrummyGummy: great
<crummygummy_> Jun 13 18:07:59 <ivoks> CrummyGummy: just, don't add stuff to my.cnf
<crummygummy_> Jun 13 18:08:09 <ivoks> CrummyGummy: add it in files in /etc/mysql/conf.d/
<crummygummy_> Jun 13 18:08:27 <ivoks> CrummyGummy: it makes upgrade of packages easier, *a lot*
<crummygummy_> I was just trying to confirm if this was correct.
<coNP> I am not a mysql expert
<coNP> but seems true
<shawarma> crummygummy_: It says "/etc/mysql/conf.d/"
<shawarma> crummygummy_: There's no mention of /etc/default anywhere.
<crummygummy_> stupid me.... So, I need to make a /etc/mysql/conf.d/my.cnf and put in all my changes?
<shawarma> Just /etc/mysql/conf.d/somenamethatmakessensetoyou
<crummygummy_> K, I'll try that. Thanks.
<crummygummy_> shawarma, Sorry, stupid question. does the above somenamethatmakessensetoyou file get used on installation or is it sourced on startup?
<shawarma> crummygummy_: It's just like putting stuff into /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<crummygummy_> Awesome, thanks.
<crummygummy_> k, well that didn't work at all.
<crummygummy_> can there be multiple files there?
<shawarma> Sure. That's the entire point.
<crummygummy_> The perms are right and the file format looks right. Its still not working though. Where is the line that tells it to source this dir?
<shawarma> Last line of a /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<shawarma> !includedir /etc/mysql/conf.d/
<shawarma> Which version are you on?
<crummygummy_> mysql-server/feisty uptodate 5.0.38-0ubuntu1
<crummygummy_> But I prolly didn't let it over write my config because of my own stuff being there.
<crummygummy_> shawarma, How do I extract the default config?
<shawarma> crummygummy_: What are you looking for?
<crummygummy_> the default my.cnf. 
<bje> hi - anyone able to tell me what magic foo I need to do, to make a 2.6.20 (i386) kernel netbootable? I would like to install Dapper 6.06 LTS, but my LSI RAID controller is not supported in <2.6.20.  I've tried mkinitramfs, and setting BOOT=nfs, and MODULES=netboot - am I on the right track?
<`6og> i dont understand the question
<bje> OK. I am trying to install Ubuntu Dapper. Because it's an LTS release.  My RAID controller is not being picked up by the installation.
<bje> I found that Feisty's kernel (2.6.20) supports my RAID controller.  I would like to now make a initrd.gz archive of the 2.6.20 kernel (that detects my hardware), so that I can use that for my kickstart installation.
<`6og> i dont know aobut building kernels, but i susepct you can find a good tute on the forums
<directhex|work> shawarma, IMHO, what ubuntu server needs is a kernel that works on, well, servers. in the end I had to abandon a dapper deployment because it had no adequate support for the jan-2007 hardware we had bought
<shawarma> directhex|work:  Yeah, that's a problem. We're aware of it. Of course it doesn't help you much but the next LTS will have infrastructure to take care of this (backporting of drivers for important hardware).
<directhex|work> shawarma, and #98979 ?
<shawarma> directhex|work: In gutsy there's already a linux-backport-modules-kernelversion-abi-flavour
<shawarma> Fixed.
<shawarma> Well, not in dapper.
<shawarma> I remember talking to the kernel dudes about it a while ago. I don't exactly remember the outcome, though.
<directhex|work> shawarma, as you say, a little late for us. the irony is i started this project building on top of sarge, then moved to dapper for exactly the same reason we dumped it
<shawarma> Since edgy, we include *all* block device drivers in the initrd.
<directhex|work> hence using etch. it's all about the hardware support
<shawarma> Yeah. Without hardware support, the software doesn't matter much.
<directhex|work> why was the linux-image-2.6.15-50-foo kernel abandoned? it was an improvement
<directhex|work> at least it contained a working megaraid_sas.ko and bnx2.ko
<shawarma> -50 ?
<directhex|work> it's super secret!
<shawarma> It must be :)
<shawarma> I don't track git, but the most recent uploaded version has ABI version 28.
<directhex|work> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/2.6.15-50.61
<shawarma> Anyhow, /me -> lunch.
<directhex|work> uploaded 2007-01-23
<shawarma> What the...
<directhex|work> t'is abandoned, as far as i can tell. it worked with modern hardware, but someone got bored & went home
<shawarma> Ah, yes, there it is.
<shawarma> It's still in proposed. It  probably lacks testing.
<directhex|work> there have been three subsequent security updates. and since nobody bothered with -restricted-modules for it, it's non-trivial for many people to test
<shawarma> You need restricted drivers on your servers?
<shawarma> directhex|work: The kernel guys are on US time, so you can ask them in #ubuntu-kernel in about 5-6 hour's time if you care enough. :) I'll probably poke them about it too.
<directhex|work> no. but without restricted being available, linux-meta gets confused, and it starts getting rather painful to make an installer out of the thing
<shawarma> directhex|work: Ah, right.
<directhex|work> you're also rather restricted on the number of people who can test your kernel if you restrict it to server-only
* shawarma really goes to lunch now.
<shawarma> directhex|work: Sure, good point.
<directhex|work> ignore me! go eat lunch!
<bje> hah, explains pretty much the shit I'm having right now.
<bje> *sigh*
<mossholderm> Hey... I have a bug that might be worth looking at for the bug day... it is currently misfiled under heimdal... Bug #99795
<mossholderm> Bascially , the libldap2 package points to a different ldapi socket than libldap-2.3.0
<shawarma> Right.
<mossholderm> Can we get it moved under openldap, rathern than heimdal, so that it gets noticed?
<bje> Other than ubuntu-server@lists.ubuntu.com, what's another good list to post server related questions to?
<Burgundavia> development or help?
<mathiaz> mossholderm: I think the latest version of the ldap package has a fix for the bug.
<bje> Burgundavia: help
<Burgundavia> -users can sometimes
<mossholderm> mathiaz - latest for feisty, or do you mean in gutsy?
<mathiaz> mossholderm: in gutsy
<mossholderm> 'k, thanks!
<roottoor> Hi all
<roottoor> Any one here know ho I can setup my server to email me logs to like a gmail account
<roottoor> so i can monitor them ?
<coNP> roottoor: try to install logwatch a / o logcheck
<jdstrand> roottoor: install logcheck and setup your mailserver to forward to a smarthost
<jdstrand> roottoor: by s/mailserver/server/
<coNP> there is no need for a smarthost, it is enough either to setup logcheck  or to edit /etc/aliases
<jdstrand> hmm... I remember having to tweak exim in order to get it to work, maybe I am remembering wrong
<roottoor> So than I have to have a mail server setup to do that ?
<coNP> you can edit  SENDMAILTO="root" line in /etc/logcheck/logcheck.conf
<coNP> oh you are right, you need an smtp server
<coNP> but I guess exim is installed by default
<jdstrand> roottoor: it doesn't have to be a full on mail server that sends and receives mail, just one capable of forwarding email to your ISP or gmail account
<roottoor> ok so I need a smtp server. Postfix or sendmail will do that will it not ?
<jdstrand> absolutely.  If all you want to do is forward, you may want to try ssmtp.
<roottoor> ssmtp ?
<jdstrand> apt-get install ssmtp (its in universe)
<roottoor> ok thats done
<roottoor> Now do I install postfix or sendmail or both ?
<jdstrand> neither.  man ssmtp
<jdstrand> it will simply get mail off this system and send it to a system that knows how to take care of it.
<roottoor> ok
<roottoor> now all I do is set a cron for the logs ?
<jdstrand> if you are using logcheck, that will happen automatically
<roottoor> they work together ?
<coNP> yes logcheck has also a cron entry that checks for logs and sends email about the most relevant parts
<jdstrand> needs an smtp server to work, and ssmtp fits the bill
<roottoor> ok
<roottoor> I think I understand now
<roottoor> so now i have to edit the confige file of logcheck correct ?
<jdstrand> yes
<coNP> not necessarily
<jdstrand> well-- that or aliases
<coNP> it might be a good idea to forward all mail that your root receives to a mailbox you will actually read
<roottoor> /etc/aliases ?
<coNP> that can be done with and appropriate /etc/aliases entry
<roottoor> ok
<roottoor> what exactly do I enter i have that  file open now
<jdstrand> something along the lines of:
<jdstrand> root: username,someone@isp.com
<jdstrand> then run newaliases
<jdstrand> will go to local mailbox for username as well as being sent off to someone@isp.com
<roottoor> when I run  sudo -u logcheck logcheck it tells me "Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 1"
<roottoor> also when i ran "newaliases" it told me "newaliases: Aliases are not used in sSMTP"
<jdstrand> ah-- that's right-- ssmtp doesn't do aliasing.  sorry.  Let me look at something...
<roottoor> k 
<roottoor> no worries
<shawarma> mathiaz: I've had an idea how we can handle the configuration files really easily with ebox..
<roottoor> ssmtp: Cannot open mail:25
<roottoor> thats the error i get now
<jdstrand> 'mail' needs to be a resolvable hostname
<roottoor> oh
<shawarma> mathiaz: In a perfect world, the admin should be able to edit the config files and have ebox gracefully handle that (some sort of config file merging of sorts)..
<shawarma> mathiaz: In the almost-perfect world (this one) we'll just put in a HUGE comment at the top that "THIS FILE WAS AUTOGENERATED. IF YOU EDIT IT, YOUR CHANGES *WILL* BE LOST. INSTEAD PUT YOUR CHANGES INTO <the name of the template>!"
<shawarma> mathiaz: Now I just have to figure out how we handle it if the user changes the templates and the templates are changed on an upgrade of ebox..
<shawarma> mathiaz: But I think the reference to templates will fulfill almost every need. We could even move the templates into /etc with a .tmpl suffix so they're even more obvious.
<Burgundavia> from an admins perspective, that makes sense
<shawarma> I am so clever.
<Burgundavia> I bite my tongue
<shawarma> On purpose?
<shawarma> That's just silly.
<Burgundavia> yes, on purpose
<shawarma> Was it all you hoped it would be?
* nealmcb LOL
<Burgundavia> it was bloody and slightly salty
<Burgundavia> although almost, but nothing like a real meal
<nealmcb> shawarma: the user would also be warned on upgrade about template changes, assuming they are marked as config files, right?
<shawarma> nealmcb: Yes.
<nealmcb> Burgundavia: yeah - in that case you have to calculate _net_ calories...
<shawarma> nealmcb: It it were me (and it's going to be) I'd be annoyed, but I guess it's manageable.
<Burgundavia> nealmcb: thankfully, I am not on a diet
<Burgundavia> anyway, back in flash, kernel reboot
<shawarma> Only kernel?
<shawarma> Spiffy.
<nealmcb> shawarma: it's only a reboot of the flash kernel :-)
<shawarma> Ah.
<jdstrand> roottoor: make sure you have /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf setup correctly.  Then do 'echo test | mail -s test1 someone@isp.com' (where someone@isp.com is your email address), then check /var/log/mail.log for success or not.
<jdstrand> roottoor: once you have that going, you can modify logcheck.conf to use that email address.
<roottoor> ok ill check it now
<jdstrand> roottoor: this is working fine here.  You might try this for using with gmail: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-412468.html
<jdstrand> roottoor: don't have a gmail account
<roottoor> ok i followed that
<roottoor> now to test it do I run echo test | mail -s test1 someone@isp.com'
<jdstrand> yep-- where someone@isp.com is probably your gmail account
<roottoor> it works !!
<roottoor> now
<roottoor> I got a email from logcheck
<roottoor> but than it sent anothe email right from the mailer deamon
<roottoor> Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:
<roottoor>    postmaster@static.belkin
<roottoor> Technical details of permanent failure:
<roottoor> PERM_FAILURE: DNS Error: Domain name not found
<roottoor> I dont know what is wrong
<jdstrand> roottoor: are you saying that the echo worked but the logcheck didn't?
<roottoor> no it did
<roottoor> I got the log
<roottoor> but I got a email from the mailerdeamon at the same time I recived the log check
<jdstrand> roottoor: you had previously had ssmtp setup incorrectly with gmail-- when you were testing ssmtp to get it to work right, those things got logged.  logcheck ran, and told you about it.  check the timestamps.  It should verify what I am saying.
<roottoor> ok
<roottoor> let me loog
<jdstrand> logcheck reports any anomolies it finds since the last time it ran
<jdstrand> anomalies
<Burgundavia> ok, I hate NM right now
<jdstrand> roottoor: keep in mind, coNP was right about it being useful to have local mail go to a particular user.  If the network connection is down, then you lose that mail.
<jdstrand> roottoor: ssmtp can be very useful, but know that it has limitations.
<roottoor> the first line in ssmtp.conf says "The person who gets all mail for userids < 1000
<roottoor> # Make this empty to disable rewriting."
<roottoor> do I make that my gmail email or a name ?
<roottoor> "root=blah@gmail.com"
<roottoor> or just make it a name like "root=blah
<roottoor> alos
<roottoor> where do i add my eamil in logcheck.conf there isnt a line for it
<roottoor> nvm
<roottoor> i found it
<roottoor> :)
<roottoor> Ok
<Burgundavia> shawarma: shiny with the ebox stuff
<roottoor> Is there a way to gen a report about the logs now to test it
<shawarma> Burgundavia: The config handling bit?
<Burgundavia> everything
<Burgundavia> it is all very shiny
<Burgundavia> and now I need to go to lunch
<shawarma> Burgundavia: Alright. ttyl
<jdstrand> roottoor: sudo /etc/cron.d/logcheck
<roottoor> says command not found
<ivoks> sudo?
<jdstrand> roottoor:  sorry /etc/cron.daily/logcheck
<jdstrand> roottoor: no it is /etc/cron.d/logcheck
<jdstrand> jdstrand: hrmm...
<jdstrand> sudo -u logcheck /usr/sbin/logcheck -R
<jdstrand> doing too many things at once...
<mathiaz> shawarma: for the configuration file in ebox: it seems a good idea to me.
<mathiaz> shawarma: I think ipcop does the same way. As long as the pointer to the template is kept up-to-date, it should be good.
<mathiaz> shawarma: how are the template written ?
<shawarma> mathiaz: Magically.
<mathiaz> shawarma: what's the template engine used ?
<mathiaz> shawarma: I think it was perl-template
<shawarma> Mason
<mathiaz> shawarma: is it intrusive ? the template file should be really close to the orginal file.
<roottoor> that last command worked
<shawarma> It is *very* close.
<roottoor> sudo -u logcheck /usr/sbin/logcheck -R
<mathiaz> shawarma: so that sysadmin to have to learn yet another config langage
<shawarma> It has a header that declares the variables, and then it's just a matter of putting something like <% Port %> in where you want the value of the port attribute.
<roottoor> now does that mean that it is inthe cron for daliy ? or horly or is it not in there at all
<shawarma> mathiaz: I think it's very, very straightforward.
<mathiaz> shawarma: and what if the sysadmin still change the config file ?
<mathiaz> shawarma: eg, he could follow a tutorial 
<mathiaz> shawarma: and copy files around.
<mathiaz> shawarma: and when ebox is run, it overrides everything.
<mathiaz> shawarma: I still think ebox should warn if the target configuration files has some modifications.
<mathiaz> shawarma: but there is no point in trying to merge things automatically.
<roottoor> jdstrand: now how do I add it to the cron
<mathiaz> shawarma: for the case of an upgrade of ebox, well it's exactly the same problem.
<mathiaz> shawarma: instead of using to ebox to handle local modifications, the debian packager is responsible for handling local modifications
<jdstrand> roottoor: it is already there
<roottoor> oh
<jdstrand> look in /etc/cron.d/logcheck to prove it to yourself
<mathiaz> shawarma: the difference between the two is that the debian packager already has the infrastructure to handle local modifications of configuration files.
<roottoor> now is this just sending me the auth log or syslog ?
<jdstrand> man logcheck
<jdstrand> /etc/logcheck/logcheck.logfiles is the list of files to monitor
<shawarma> mathiaz: Sure. I've just never found that particular solution very elegant. I haven't got a better idea, it just always felt kind of kludgy.
<shawarma> mathiaz: wrt to the admin following a tutorial:
<roottoor> Cool
<shawarma> mathiaz: I think that ebox itself removes the need for most tutorials.
<roottoor> Thanks to all
<shawarma> mathiaz: So.. Well, I don't think the problem will be very big.
<jdstrand> roottoor: np
<mathiaz> shawarma: It's true that ebox is supposed to handle most of the situation.
<mossholderm> shawarma - just curios... are you talking about this ebox?   -> http://ebox-platform.com/
<mathiaz> mossholderm: yes
<shawarma> mossholderm: Yes.
<mathiaz> shawarma: if ebox cannot be used to configure a specific aspect of the system
<mathiaz> but still be used for another aspet
<mathiaz> it would be great to support that scenario.
<mathiaz> Example: ebox can manage ldap user accounts and information.
<mathiaz> and the end user wants to use it because it does the job.
<mathiaz> but the ldap server requires the usage of ssl.
<mathiaz> so an experience sysdamin changes the configuration file on the server to support secured ldap, but the end user still wants to use ebox to manager user accounts
<mathiaz> ebox should be able to handle that kind of scenario.
<shawarma> mathiaz: end user == admin
<mathiaz> shawarma: yes and no.
<mathiaz> shawarma: in the above scenario, the end user is a junior admin
<mathiaz> shawarma: he asks/hires a more experienced admin to make his server work
<mathiaz> shawarma: once the server works in the environemnt there is no need to have the experienced sysadmin around
<mathiaz> shawarma: the junior admin/end user uses ebox for his day-to-day management
<dendrobates> shawarma: that is a very common use case, a "unix engineer" configures the box, but the access control team adds and removes users. 
<ivoks> right, i get those kind of request every day :/
<mathiaz> I used the ldap example because I had to deal with that
<mathiaz> there is no good ldap admin tool to manage users.
<ivoks> same is with mail; set up a mail server and end-user wants to add/remove users
<dendrobates> but that leans more towards role-based access control.
<mathiaz> but samba could be use as another example
<shawarma> Um.. I'm not entirely sure that fits in our use case anyway.
<dendrobates> A user should have certain privileges based on that users role.  be it system admin or operator, or auditor.
<shawarma> We're providing this for small businesses mostly.
<dendrobates> shawarma: that is what I am saying, that belongs as apart of a larger initiative later, if we do role based access, which I hope we do.
<shawarma> Besides, if the use case, you're suggesting is "some more knowledgeable dude stops by and sets new, shiny stuff up", then he should be able to spot the huge warning about the config file getting overwritten.
<shawarma> If not, he should at least notice during his testing.
<shawarma> It's next to impossible to safe guard against knowledgeable, but ignorant users. Especially those with the root password.
<mathiaz> shawarma: that's right. I agree that the warning in the configuration file and the pointer to the template file may be enough
<shawarma> s/ignorant/unattentive/
<shawarma> dendrobates: ebox will learn role based access stuff relatively soon.
<shawarma> dendrobates: If not for gutsy, then at least for gutsy+1.
<mathiaz> shawarma: but I still think that ebox should not overwrite files that have local modification without warning the user
<dendrobates> shawarma: shawarma: s/knowledgeable/privileged/
<shawarma> mat..
<shawarma> oh.
<dendrobates> shawarma: is ebox at a state where I can look at it?
<shawarma> dendrobates: Almost, but not quite. I'll demo it at the sprint next week.
<shawarma> dendrobates: You may be able to get a sneak preview before then.
<lcdd> this ebox seems much like webmin
<dendrobates> shawarma: is it this? http://ebox-platform.com/  
<shawarma> dendrobates: I'll upload some new packages to my ppa later tonight, I think. You can grab them from there, but (standard disclaimer) DO NOT INSTALL IT ON A SYSTEM YOU CARE ABOUT. IT *WILL* EAT YOUR DATA.
<shawarma> dendrobates: Sure is.
<shawarma> dendrobates: Shiny, huh? :)
<dendrobates> shawarma: I don't care about any of my systems.  Bring it on. ;)
<ivoks> looks very nice (much better than webmin :)
<shawarma> webmin, how I loathe thee.
<ivoks> we all do
<lcdd> i've never heard or seen anyone actually use webmin, even though it has been around for a while
* mralphabet used it on slackware
<dendrobates> There have been major security issues with webmin, I would be afraid to touch it.
<shawarma> mralphabet: I think that's were I used it too. That's double pain!
<shawarma> dendrobates: ..except with an axe or a huge magnet, of course.
<mralphabet> shawarma: I enjoyed slackware, nice and straightforward most of the time
<dendrobates> shawarma: were you working on ebox before you started at canonical?
<shawarma> mralphabet: Yeah. Just like a rusty spear coming right at you.
<mossholderm> shawarma - I have been working on integrating a few of the same components into a feisty derivative , but am not nearly as far along as ebox... one thing I came across that was useful was using heimdal-kdc, in addition to openldap, with the smbk5pwd openldap module to get single-signon working 
<shawarma> dendrobates: Nope.
<mralphabet> shawarma: hah
<shawarma> mossholderm: Yeah. I'm hoping to add kerberos support, too.
<dendrobates> We need to do alot of kerberos/auth type of work.
<dendrobates> It's the area that Ubuntu is really lacking.  
<mossholderm> I'll send you a link to my notes, there are a couple of things that take some beating to get working
<jdstrand> shawarma: is the plan to have ebox be a part of ubuntu server?
<shawarma> jdstrand: optional part, of course, but yes.
<jdstrand> shawarma: and this is webmin-like in that it runs on a webserver?
<shawarma> jdstrand: You're not going to get it if you don't want it.
<shawarma> jdstrand: Yes.
<mossholderm> e.g. the bug I asked about earlier, and the bug in heimdal-kdc that makes password changes not work when the account is also a samba account
<jdstrand> shawarma: i understand-- I was just trying to see what it does because I haven't seen it before.  So it does modifications to the local machine only?
<shawarma> jdstrand: Currently, yes.
<shawarma> jdstrand: There's multi-server support on the roadmap somewhere.
<jdstrand> shawarma: how many canonical employees are working on it?
<shawarma> jdstrand: Just one.
<shawarma> jdstrand: At the moment.
<shawarma> jdstrand: I can manage it.
<jdstrand> jdstrand: I see.  I ask all this because I was thinking about a system that would make it easier for users to administer their servers, but it takes a different approach.
<shawarma> jdstrand: Do tell.
<jdstrand> shawarma: well, right now I just have the building blocks in place, with one example module/plugin for bind authoritative zones.
<shawarma> jdstrand: Alright. That sounds like a different niche.
<jdstrand> the idea is that it can read configuration files and such, but only touches the parts it knows about, and won't overwrite other changes.  It might rearrange things, but won't remove anything (kind like the samba configurator).
<dendrobates> shawarma: how are the upstream developers, easy to work with?
<shawarma> dendrobates: *very*
<jdstrand> shawarma: it doesn't run in a webserver, but instead will work with whatever file you give it.
<shawarma> dendrobates: Extremely friendly and helpful.
<jdstrand> shawarma: it leaves the deployment of the config up to the administrator.  So he/she can use rsync, ssh, cfengine, whatever.
<shawarma> dendrobates: They made my "people I should buy beer" list at first encounter.
<mathiaz> jdstrand: that means your framework knows about configuration file format
<shawarma> jdstrand: I see.
<jdstrand> shawarma: it will allow for cli and gui configuration of these parts.
<jdstrand> shawarma: yes-- intimately.
<jdstrand> shawarma: but it uses a plugin architecture, so it doesn't get all messy
<dendrobates> shawarma: btw, we need to all spend some time at some pubs in London.
<shawarma> dendrobates: That does without saying.
<nealmcb> dendrobates: right on about the kerberos outages.  E.g. I don't see how to even install it on dapper now, due to some package dependency changes:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/121923
<shawarma> dendrobates: s/does/goes/
<jdstrand> it is in the beginning stages, but it can do the SOA, CNAME, A, NS, PTR and MX for bind authoritative zones.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: that 'yes intimately' was meant for you
<shawarma> dendrobates: It's going to be fun, I think. 
<mathiaz> jdstrand: in which langage is it written ?
<jdstrand> mathiaz: python
<dendrobates> nealmcb: I know it can be done in edgy, but I've never tried to do it in dapper.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: so far I just have the cli, which uses python-newt
<nealmcb> dendrobates: yeah - I got it installed in feisty also
<jdstrand> mathiaz: there is a backend as well as a frontend.  the backend will expose a certain api so any frontend can implement (hence cli or gui).
<mossholderm> dendrobates, nealmcb - works in feisty as well
<nealmcb> but not having kerberos installs working in the LTS version seems like a significant problem to me
<jdstrand> mathiaz: it is OO so there are some interfaces that each backend and frontend will support, so all the different backends and frontends can be combined into some sort of master 'shell'.  So you could run the shell, and get your bind authoritative zones, your apache virtual hosts, your samba shares, etc
<nealmcb> so if anyone else can try to reproduce or fix that bug I'd appreciate it
<jdstrand> shawarma: the approach is to make the most likely changed parts exposed in an easier to use ui, but leave the full configuration up to an admin as well.
<nealmcb> jdstrand: does it have a name?
<jdstrand> shawarma: so rather than having it configure every last samba option and trying to reconcile everything, it will just have a 'shares' portion.
<nealmcb> jdstrand: sounds like a good approach
<jdstrand> shawarma: idea being that debconf gets us close, and it allows users to change the other bits.
<mathiaz> jdstrand: there is a wiki page about sysadmin framework : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SysAdminFrameworkEvaluationCriteria
<shawarma> jdstrand: I see. Interesting.
<jdstrand> nealmcb: I don't have a name yet
<mathiaz> jdstrand: you might have a look at it - it gives some ideas about features for a sysadmin framework.
<jdstrand> nealcmb: I have never liked the idea of a webserver with that much power-- not that ebox isn't useful, or even great-- just never personally liked the approach.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: I will check it out
<mathiaz> jdstrand: a web interface is good for remote administration for end user/ junior sysadmin.
<mathiaz> jdstrand: but it should just be a frontend.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: absolutely.
<mathiaz> jdstrand: the backend (the one that modifies the configuration files) shouldn't be in a webserver
<mathiaz> jdstrand: or doesn't have to be in the webserver
<jdstrand> mathiaz: ideally-- but as mentioned, ebox does make local changes-- I guess I assumed they would be on the local server, but they could be moved somewhere else.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: I don't know anything about ebox-- so I shouldn't comment on it.
<mathiaz> jdstrand: yes. If you can separate the backend and the frontend then it's easier to support multiple servers
<mathiaz> that's the approache taken by puppet for example
<mathiaz> jdstrand: or other framework that do cluster configuration/management
<mathiaz> jdstrand: framework
<jdstrand> mathiaz: the goal of mine was to just to do the config bits, and leave the deployment to another tool
<mathiaz> jdstrand: from the architecture point of view, there an agent that runs on the server and receives the configration to apply.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: ala cfengine or similar, I imagine
<jdstrand> ?
<mathiaz> jdstrand: yes. cfengine is a good example also.
<mathiaz> jdstrand: but it doesn't understant the configuration syntax.
<mathiaz> jdstrand: it provides some powerfull editing tools/macros.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: so its like a remote text editor?  (obviously grossly simplified)
<mathiaz> jdstrand: but if you want to make complicated things (like merging information coming from different configuration location) it can be tricky
<mathiaz> jdstrand: no. not really.
<mathiaz> jdstrand: it's more a declarative langage and you can say things like : if you find this pattern, add this line after it.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: oh-- you mean it is one way-- the UI gathers the bits, and it writes it out.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: scratch that last comment
<jdstrand> mathiaz: well, the framework I am working on is aimed at these same users.  Idea being, get a deafult, sane, secure configuration via debconf, then use this tool to add new stuff to it.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: if you want to tweak named.conf logging options (for example), you wouldn't necessarily use this tool.
<mathiaz> jdstrand: seems like a good idea.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: not that one couldn't write those bits, but, one thing at a time.  :)
<mathiaz> jdstrand: small steps first. 
<mathiaz> jdstrand: that's what we're trying to do in the end for ubuntu server.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: I also liked it because, at least for bind, it is relatively easy to not destroy your SRV or TXT records, while still adding the others.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: yes, I hope to be able to contribute to ubuntu server with this software.
<mathiaz> jdstrand: that would be great. Don't forget to show your code often so that you can get valuable feedback.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: yes, working on it.  ;)
<jdstrand> mathiaz: I'd like to read through that link you gave and chew on it
<mathiaz> jdstrand: it has some ideas inside. But don't try to implement everything...
<jdstrand> mathiaz: oh no. would want help!
<jdstrand> :)
<mossholderm> later everyone...
#ubuntu-server 2007-06-27
<jjesse> quick question i created a vm of ubuntu server and when i boot into linux and run the vm i get an ip address, but when i boot into windows and start up the vm i can't get an ip address
<jjesse> any thoughts?
<leonel> firewall ?
<jjesse> leonel: i have vmware nat'd and can't get a dhcp ip address from my vmware
<leonel> you boot windows  ,  start  vmware and boot  ubuntu  within the vmware ?
<jjesse> yes
<leonel> and can't get an  ip for ubuntu runing in vmware ?
<jjesse> correct, but it works fine in linux
<jjesse> when i boot into linux, start vmware, start ubuntu server, i get an ip address
<leonel> do you have a  dhcp server in windows ?
<jjesse> vmware should be funcationg as the dhcp server
<leonel> should be ... but  Is IT ?
<jjesse> leonel: my other vm's are functioning correctly
<leonel> just to check 
<leonel> assing an ipaddress manually to your eth0 to test
<jjesse> both debian and kubuntu work fine in my vmware
<jjesse> ok getting eth0 errror no such device error while getting interface flags: no such device
<jjesse> figured it out http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=46069&tstart=0
<dthacker> Hi, is there a way to just rerun the network setup portion of ubuntu server?
<nealmcb> dthacker: I think # sudo invoke-rc networking    might do what you want
<nealmcb> dthacker: or are you talking about installation?
<jetole> hey guys, I know this is the wrong room to ask in, and I do run ubuntu servers but this applies to my desktop here and is probably the same answer for either one and long story short, #ubuntu is crowded with people who havn't answered and... I am babbling, I am just gonna ask, I am trying to un install vmware-player, both the install and uninstall scripts are generating return code 1 / errors which is pissing apt-get off and not 
<jetole> allowing me to install / uninstall any other software because it reverts to vmware-player each time first, can someone please tell me how I can forcibly remove vmware-player when this happens?
<jetole> or any software when a script error occurs for the software itself?
<Pumpernickel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-player/+bug/57957
<zero-9376> hi all, im looking for a solution similar to ispconfig for a friend of mine, i need to have multiple separate websites accessible either by their own name or subdomain of the primary site, each of these will have their own CMS system, this is ALL they want, they specifically dont want to deal with email, also if possible they would prefer not to have to deal with dns. Is there a better option than ispconfig?
<zero-9376> #join ISPconfig
<zero-9376> damn
<zero-9376> doesnt exist anyway
<[miles] > zero-9376: im also just about to look at ISPconfig
<zero-9376> [miles] : im searching through the forum trying to find out if you can install the required services but not allow individual sites to use them, im talking mostly about email here
<[miles] > dns is easy to edit
<[miles] > by hand
<zero-9376> well i would assume it would be easy enough using the ispconfig tool, im new to server stuff, ive only done it at home where i can use ip, but do you need to be running a DNS server yourself? i would have thought that the hosting company would do it
<zero-9376> i just wasnt sure because of the issues with having both an independant domain and a sub-domain which point to the same site
<zero-9376> also the three levels of ispconfig seem exessive for what he wants to do
<zero-9376> one admin -> multiple CMS
<zero-9376> i think i will just have to read as much as i can and see if there are instance where people have done this sort of thing
<AlexC_> Hey there guys,
<AlexC_> I've had LAMP setup on my Ubuntu box for a while now, however - what's been really annoying me is a project I am working on uses a remote MySQL database, and (I think) this is the cause as to why my pages when working on this project are slow,
<AlexC_> why is this? I've tried opening the port 3306 on my router, but that made no difference
<[miles] > AlexC_: the db is local to the sites?
<AlexC_> [miles] : no, I'm working on a project all locally (all files are here) except the database it connects to is on a remove server,
<AlexC_> and when checking through my logs that my project makes, it takes a very long time to do any MySQL things - however, when on the same server as the MySQL database, it runs fine
<[miles] > is there a firewall infront of the mysqld
<AlexC_> I've honestly no idea, it's on a shared host (Dreamhost)
<AlexC_> btw, never host with them!
<[miles] > dont need to ... work for a hosting co :)
<[miles] > you want some decent dedicated hosting ?
<AlexC_> I sure do,
<[miles] > jeje
<[miles] > www.entorno.es
<[miles] > which country u in?
<AlexC_> UK, =(
<[miles] > no problems
<AlexC_> can't read Spanish =D
<[miles] > we have multi nationals
<[miles] > you cant read the button that says "English"?
<[miles] > wow
<[miles] > :P
<AlexC_> haha, woops - didn't see that
<[miles] > top right of the page
<[miles] > ;)
<[miles] > you understand Scouse?
<[miles] > I must translate the site to it
<AlexC_> no idea what it is,
<[miles] > Scouse
<[miles] > language of liverpool
<[miles] > :)
<[miles] > I'm from Liverpool, but live and work here in Barcelona
<AlexC_> nice! That's what I thought you meant, but didn't make sense to translate it to English and Scouse, so I thought it was something else lol
<[miles] > jeje
<[miles] > the company is about to lanch a range of Ubuntu Server pre-installed packages
<[miles] > dedicated on brand new Dell's
<[miles] > im litterly just configuring one now
<[miles] > their damn fast too
<[miles] > nice Xeon's
<AlexC_> is this shared or dedicated?
<bje> [miles] : what OS does your shared hosting platform run?
<[miles] > sorry back now
<[miles] > the panel based ones bje?
<[miles] > AlexC_: the new dell's with Ubuntu Server will be dedicated
<AlexC_> what would the prices be like, and would there be any management?
<[miles] > AlexC_: I'd have to put you in touch with the commerical dept.
<AlexC_> basically I'm after hosting that gives me full root access to do what ever I want, but also with a bit of management for the bits I can't do (that I don't understand)
<[miles] > AlexC_: iirc, I *think* about 1100euro per mes
<AlexC_> per mes? month?
<[miles] > AlexC_: sorry yes
<[miles] > :-|
<[miles] > erm
<[miles] > jesus
<[miles] > 110euros
<[miles] > not 1100
<AlexC_> that's better =D
<[miles] > but don't quote me on that
<[miles] > but the boxes are sweet
<[miles] > Dell Power Edge 860
<[miles] > http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/pedge_860?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd
<[miles] > 3050, 2.13GHz, 1066MHz front side bus, 2MB cache with 2gb of ram
<AlexC_> nice :P
<shawarma> [miles] : Why Xeon rather than Core 2 Duo or something?
<[miles] > all our servers are Xeon's
<[miles] > I do not handle the purchases
<shawarma> Ok.
<shawarma> Just wondering.
<lcdd> afaik the new xeon branded processors are based on core2 arch
<[miles] > I would imagine its the other way around
<shawarma> I would seriously imagine not.
<shawarma> Um... That's rather ambiguous.
<shawarma> I'm quite sure Core 2 Duo's will never be based on the current Xeon design.
<directhex|work> current xeons are based on core2
<shawarma> directhex|work: That makes much more sense to me. :)
<directhex|work> xeon 3000-series chips are basically rebadged core2
<directhex|work> right down to using socket 755, like the desktop chips
<directhex|work> the xeon 3050 mentioned by [miles]  is a rebadged core2 6400
<[miles] > anyone know of 64bit binaries for Zimbra?
<genii> info freeradius
<genii> !freeradius dapper
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> how I do for put one dir of the binaries to path on linux ? What file I add for have in path ?
<mralphabet> J_P: /etc/profile I believe
<mralphabet> J_P: that's not it, sec
<J_P> ok
<mralphabet> J_P: login.defs:ENV_SUPATH   PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11
<mralphabet> login.defs:ENV_PATH     PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<mralphabet> ./etc/login.defs
<J_P> ok
<mralphabet> found that with cd /etc/ ; grep -i path *
<J_P> ENV_SUPATH      PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11
<J_P> ENV_PATH        PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<J_P> mralphabet: have two..
<J_P> I need put in both ?
<mralphabet> ENV_SUPATH is superuser path, ie root
<mralphabet> ENV_PATH is user path, ie users
<mralphabet> ENV_PATH is user path, ie non root
<J_P> mralphabet: so, if I would like for ALL users (inluding root) I need put in both right ?
<mralphabet> yes
<mralphabet> then logout / log in
<J_P> mralphabet: very thanks!
<J_P> for me execute one command in /etc/rc.local as other user (non root) is correct this : "su <user> -c <command>" ?
<J_P> I did that, but yet executing as root
<Nicke_> J_P: Have you tested to place the username last in the command?
<Nicke_> su --help
<Nicke_> Usage: su [options]  [LOGIN] 
<J_P> Nicke_: I think you are write :-)
<J_P> testing...
<Nicke_> ok : )
<J_P> Nicke_: that -c option  si after user
<J_P> # su -c oracle test
<J_P> Unknown id: test
<J_P> # su oracle -c test works, but execute as root
<mralphabet> su -c test oracle
<J_P> mralphabet: su -c /opt/Compiere2/utils/RUN_Server2.sh > /opt/Compiere2/jboss/log/log.out oracle
<J_P> mralphabet: that log are wrinting as root
<J_P> so are executing as root 
<mralphabet> su -c "/opt/Compiere2/utils/RUN_Server2.sh > /opt/Compiere2/jboss/log/log.out" oracle
<J_P> mralphabet: ahh yes :-) needs "command" ins " :-)
<J_P> mralphabet: ENV_SUPATH      PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin
<J_P> ENV_PATH        PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin
<J_P> I logout and login.. but thats binaries in /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin aren't in path to execute..
<J_P> I need yet put entire path...
<J_P> comand "env" and "set" yet show PATH= without the last that I put...
<J_P> I will try reboot machine
<dthacker-lt> Hi, I'm having some problems setting up DNS.  The details are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485782 If someone familiar with DNS is able to take a look, I'd be grateful.
<coNP> dthacker-lt: seems righty right at first sight
<coNP> maybe insert an line break at the end of the fiel
<coNP> file
<dthacker-lt> coNP: sure, I'll give that a shot.  Thanks for looking
<coNP> yw, no other ideas, though
<Rhyolite> Hi.  Should I use Server CD or Alternate CD to install on server and configure for software RAID?
<mralphabet> server cd does soft raid fine
<Rhyolite> okay, thanks
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone configured a Samba/Active Directory authentication server w/Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-server 2007-06-28
<amigrave> hi all. What's the difference between php5-mysql and php5-mysqli (improved)
* shawarma falls asleep at the wheel^Wkeyboard
<funjon> so, I have an interesting issue with a dapper server, apache2 isn't honoring "HostnameLookups Off" in the apache2.conf file.  anyone seen this before?
<funjon> noone?
<Nxion> Hi I am in need of some help with apache
<funjon> you and me both buddy
<ivoks> 'morning
<ivoks> anybody has any experinece with ubuntu and fail over or load balancing cluster?
* fabbione does
<ivoks> drbd+ha?
<fabbione> leave alone drbd.. it's not exactly stable :)
<fabbione> but ha.. yes
<ivoks> :) ok
<ivoks> i did openmosix load balancing, but never did fail over
<ivoks> but one request is comming for that, so pdfs, here i come :)
<fabbione> ivoks: it would be useful if you can give me a description of what you need to achieve
<ivoks> i don't have deatils yet :/
<fabbione> seriously.. get them first :)
<ivoks> i got request for info about 'Ubuntu fail over' and 'Ubuntu load balancing' :)
<fabbione> at least to have an idea of what you need to achieve
<ivoks> i agree
<fabbione> we have 2/3 solutions around, but how you configure them are really dependent on what you need to achieve
<ivoks> i expect that i'll be needing mirrored disks
<fabbione> for load balancing you want to look at ipvsadm
<fabbione> right, but that does mean that you have a SAN or NAS or you need to simulate that?
<fabbione> that's already a huge problem to address
<ivoks> that's something i don't know yet :/
<fabbione> yeah and that's the first thing you need to discover
<ivoks> bottom line, it can be done?
<fabbione> yes it can be done
<ivoks> great
<fabbione> brb
<ivoks> fabbione: if i have two computers, each has 100GB partition, could i mirror them over (gigabit) ethernet and could i use, instead of drbd, gfs (or something else) for that?
<fabbione> bzzzzt
<fabbione> gfs is a filesystem
<fabbione> drbd is a block device
<fabbione> 2 different things
<ivoks> ok, shame on me
<fabbione> for that setup you need something like drbd (but test it HEAVILY!)
<ivoks> i kind of knew that, but...
<fabbione> like you take a 95GB partition on both disks
<fabbione> and drdb it
<fabbione> then and only after that
<fabbione> you need a cluster fs on top
<fabbione> like ocfs2 or gfs1
<fabbione> to be able to mount the fs on both nodes at the same time
<ivoks> as i understand, with drbd, i should mount it only one one computer (sorry, this is for failover)
<ivoks> thank you for info and solutions!
<fabbione> you can mount it on both IF you use a proper FS
<ivoks> ocfs2 and gfs1... ok
<fabbione> ivoks: it really depends from the kind of cluster you want to build and on top of what kind of hw
<fabbione> the fs selection is really "personal"
<fabbione> and it needs to fit your requirements
<CrummyGummy> Hiya, I have a program that I want to package for ubuntu. Maybe get it in the official repo. Please point me to the applicable resources.
<fabbione> CrummyGummy: you want to ask in #ubuntu-motu
<ivoks> fabbione: yeah, i know, i did load balancing with openmosix already and what one woul use realy does depends on what you have
<ivoks> fabbione: i just needed info 'it can be done' - this is everything i need, everything else is up to me
<CrummyGummy> fabbione, Thanks
<fabbione> ivoks: ok
<fabbione> CrummyGummy: np
<stonekeeper> Hi all. I'm getting a delay of about 5-10secs on ssh-ing into my 6.06 server. My reverse DNS is fine and verified. Any ideas what it could be? thanks.
<stonekeeper> hmmm... I don't think this is a ssh issue. pinging the hostname has the same delay, however pinging the ip works fine. Oddly, it works fine for my mate next to me with the same resolv.conf... ah well.
<J-_> How do I find out which groupname I use on my LAMP install?
<shawarma> J-_: Huh?
<stonekeeper> netsplit?
<J-_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP setting up my apache configuration. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-6aac570a36ae91754513949f6b2d1df5e61fe5ac
<shawarma> J-_: Same as your username.
<J-_> so where it says User www-data and Group www-data, I replace User and Group with my username?
<J-_> =S|
<J-_> not really sure what I'm suppose to do.
<J-_> do I repalce user-agent with <username>-agent?
<J-_> replace*
<J-_> and the like
<J-_> Hello?
<shawarma> J-_: No, you replace www-data with your username.
<shawarma> You should probably not change anything with regard to user-agents..
<J-_> shawarma: so User <username> Group <username>
<shawarma> J-_: Not on one line, but yes.
<J-_> cool, thanks
<J-_> should I use bastille to harden the security of the server?
* ajmitch waves to shawarma 
<ajmitch> samba 3.0.35b for me to merge now, yay! ;)
<mathiaz> ajmitch: 3.0.35b ? hum... that looks like the futur to me... ;)
<stonekeeper> can't wait for samba 4!
<ajmitch> s/35/25/ :)
<ajmitch> though 3.0.35 would be nice
<mathiaz> is there a reason why a dead process still has its entry in /proc ?
<mathiaz> in my case, it's a mysqld process that is dead
<mathiaz> but the old entry entry in /proc can still be listed
<mathiaz> although ls /proc doesn't list the dead pid
<shawarma> mathiaz: Weird. Lemme check something..
* shawarma waves to ajmitch
<shawarma> mathiaz: Yeah.. Even zombies stick around in a /proc listing.
<mathiaz> shawarma: ps -ef doesn't show the dead proc
<shawarma> mathiaz: No, ps -ef works by enumerating /proc.. :)
<mathiaz> shawarma: it was a mysqld daemon that was restarted
<mathiaz> shawarma: yeah. that's why it doesn't show up.
<shawarma> mathiaz: My point, excactly.
<mathiaz> shawarma: but I can still cd in /proc/3762
<mathiaz> shawarma: and access all the files in it
<shawarma> mathiaz: Sounds fishy.
<mathiaz> shawarma: (that why I know it was a mysqld daemon)
<shawarma> mathiaz: I can only remember seeing that when I was testing a rootkit.
<shawarma> mathiaz: I think I'd ask the kernel guys when they wake up.
<shawarma> or in -devel.
<shawarma> People are clever :)
<mathiaz> shawarma: yeah -devel is busy with the tribe2 release
<mathiaz> is there a ubuntu-kernel on freenode ?
<shawarma> sure
<shawarma> The kernel team is US/Canadian, so they're probably still sleeping.
<incorrect> im trying to create a server unattended install over pxe
<incorrect> so far i keep ending up with more packages than i need
<dthacker> Hi, I'm trying to set up an internal DNS server, and I have a syntax error that is giving me fits.  The info is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485782.  I'd be grateful for any help you could give me.  Thanks!
<mathiaz> dthacker: what's the error message you get ?
<mathiaz> dthacker: I'm looking at your post.
<dthacker> warning, this is long.
<dthacker> dns_rdata_fromtext: /etc/bind/zones/dthacker.org.db:7: near eol: unexpected end of input
<dthacker> zone dthacker.org/IN: loading master file /etc/bind/zones/dthacker.org.db: unexpected end of input
<dthacker> _default/dthacker.org/IN: unexpected end of input
<mathiaz> dthacker: could you try adding a blank line at the end of the file ?
<dthacker> mathiaz: yes, trying now.
<dthacker> mathiaz: waiting for pastebin.... 
<J-_> how hard is it to setup httpd in a LAMP installation, and would it be necessary on a server.no-ip.com domain?
<dthacker> mathiaz: new line did not help.  I have opened the file in vi and done a "set list" to show eol chars It's at http://pastebin.com/938304
<shawarma> dthacker: Can I see your named.conf?
<dthacker> shawarma: yes, let me post it to pastebin
<bje> anyone able to help me with a problem I've got with linux-kernel-di-i386 compilation?
<bje> kernel-wedge install-files install -D -m 644 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20.3-ubuntu1-386 debian/kernel-image-2.6.20.3-386-di/boot/vmlinuz install -D -m 644 /boot/System.map-2.6.20.3-ubuntu1-386 debian/kernel-image-2.6.20.3-386-di/boot/System.map kernel-wedge copy-modules 2.6.20.3 386 2.6.20.3-ubuntu1-386
<shawarma> bje: Sounds like a topic for #ubuntu-kernel
<bje> missing module ide-core
<bje> command exited with status 1
<bje> ah, cool, thanks. let me try over there!
<shawarma> bje: They're all on US time, though, so they may not be around yet (but real soon now).
<shawarma> dthacker: Well?
<dthacker> shawarma: all my changes are in named.conf.local.  http://pastebin.com/938308
<shawarma> Man, pastebin is low today.
<shawarma> slow..
<dthacker> J-_: httpd is necessary to run a web server no matter what the domain.  Is that your question?
<incorrect> newbie questions, is there a security alert email group?
<mathiaz> incorrect: you mean a mailing list where ubuntu security advisories are sent ?
<bje> incorrect: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-announce
<incorrect> i would like to receive security updates
<shawarma> dthacker: You look like you're missing the contact address bit in your SOA. I don't know if that would cause this to happen, though.
<mathiaz> incorrect: as bje mentioned, you're looking for ubuntu-security-announce mailing list.
<dthacker> shawarma: I've been building this file from three different tutorials, each of which seems to me missing something.  Where should the contact address go?
* dthacker is going write his own tutorial when this works!
<shawarma> dthacker: After the name of the authoritative name server. Replace the @ with a dot.
<dthacker> shawarma: to be clear, which file is that in? dthacker.org.db?
<shawarma> dthacker: "/etc/bind/zones/dthacker.org.db"
<shawarma> dthacker: Possibly "/etc/bind/zones/rev.168.192.in-addr.arpa" too
<incorrect> :) i just subscribed :) thanks
<dthacker> lets try it out......
<mathiaz> dthacker: you may consider reviewing/updating/improving the Bind9 Server How-to
<mathiaz> dthacker: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<dthacker> mathiaz: tnx I will definitely look it over....
<incorrect> i would ideally like to use ubuntu as my server, because i find working and building my own debs is really easy,   however i am sure i will get asked,  why don't we use redhat
<shawarma> incorrect: Why, actually?
<shawarma> incorrect: Er.. I don't mean : "Why are you actually not running RedHat?", but rather "Why would the actually ask that?"
<incorrect> because someone told them redhat was good or something
<incorrect> i guess its because they think they can buy commercial support
<shawarma> I can send them an e-mail saying that Ubuntu rocks, if you like? :)
<bje> To be fair, right now, I would opt to go Red Hat
<shawarma> Ubuntu has commercial support too.
<dthacker> shawarma: that indeed was the problem.   tnx to you and mathiaz for taking time to help!
<shawarma> dthacker: np
<incorrect> but you can for ubuntu, so thats not an arguement
<mathiaz> bje: why would you opt to go Redhat ?
<bje> Canonical's support is shocking so far - there's no contact numbers on their web site, they do not reply to the web form where you can leave them a message to contact you back :(
<incorrect> i got a response from canonical
<incorrect> very quickly
<shawarma> Me too. 
<bje> Then there's the fact that there's no updated kernels for the LTS releases -- kernels that support the latest HP kit
<bje> We actually moved to Dapper LTS just because of that reason
<shawarma> bje: I'm not entirely sure, but I suspect the lack of phonenumber is to keep random people (i.e. people without support contracts) from calling whenever something breaks on their system.
<bje> shawarma: sure, that's fine
<bje> shawarma: but then they should follow up on the people that would like support.
<shawarma> bje: Absolutely.
<dthacker> have to go to my paying gig,  I'll update my forum post at lunchtime US.  good localtime all. 
<shawarma> bje: When was this?
<bje> shawarma: right now, we'd like to pay any amount of money to get this problem resolved (because of the lack of documentation to do something)
<bje> shawarma: I requested them to contact me two days ago
<shawarma> bje: Your e-mail, please?
<shawarma> Just in a /msg if you want.
<shawarma> Er.. No, you're not registered with nickserv. You probably can't /msg me.
<bje> heh, hang on.
<shawarma> That's better. :)
<bje> Anyway, so the problem is still: why is the LTS kernels not being updated, and support for new hardware being added?
<bje> Last kernel update was sometime in Jan 2007 :(
<shawarma> bje: Getting new hardware support in while being absolutely sure that you're not breaking stuff that works already is very difficult to do and next to impossible to test. 
<shawarma> bje: That said, there should be an update on its way.
<nealmcb> bje: can you tell me more about the hp kit that isn't supported by the current kernel?
<incorrect> i have a large number of boxes to deploy, first off i have pxe boot with an unattended install working,  however when it comes to configuring the network for each host what would be best?
<incorrect> should i have dhcp update the dns server?
<incorrect> or should i have static ip addresses?
<mathiaz> incorrect: what do you want to do with dhcp update the dns server ?
<incorrect> well you can push updates into bind from dhcp
<bje> nealmcb: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2007-June/000493.html
<mathiaz> incorrect: yeah - if you configure your client to send the hostname
<mathiaz> incorrect: as part of the dhcp request
<incorrect> so would it be better to do that, than to configure static ips?
<mathiaz> incorrect: hum. that depends. are you installing a cluster of computers ?
<mathiaz> incorrect: or standard workstations ?
<mathiaz> incorrect: usually it's better to use dhcp.
<bje> nealmcb: HP DL320's with Dapper LTS and LSI SAS 1068 RAID controller - Dapper got support for it, but it just hangs during the installer (at partman time).  Using a very early version of the LSI drivers, the drivers used in Edgy's kernel still causes the card to lock up, fixed in Feisty. 
<mathiaz> incorrect: you can send new network parameters to clients
<mathiaz> incorrect: and everything is managed centrally.
<incorrect> well its a hosting platform, there will be a number of database server, app servers, etc
<incorrect> i think dhcp and do static mappings would be pretty smart
<mathiaz> incorrect: and you want to make sure that dns and reverse dns is working properly
<mathiaz> incorrect: yeah - you can do that. That's what I'd suggest
<incorrect> i've set it up before, i just can't make up my mind which is the best strategy
<incorrect> thanks :) its good to talk to someone
<mathiaz> incorrect: what I used to do is to use hostname in dhcpd.conf 
<mathiaz> incorrect: to setup static ip mapping
<jdstrand> mathiaz: it is possible to setup dhcp to construct a hostname on the fly for the update
<mathiaz> incorrect: and do the ip - hostname mapping in the dns
<incorrect> yep. i've done that before
<mathiaz> that way you only maintain ip - hostname mapping in one place
<mathiaz> (in the dns database)
<jdstrand> matthiaz: not that it is the best solution here-- I just started reading
<mathiaz> and you maintain the MAC - hostname mapping in the dhcp database
<mathiaz> jdstrand: yeah. It's just that dns update from dhcp is not that standard.
<mathiaz> jdstrand: I think it comes from the windows world, where the client sends his hostname
<jdstrand> mathiaz: no, and its a pain to adminster bind once you start down that road
<mathiaz> jdstrand: during the dhcp request.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: I am not sure about dhcpd 2 but dhcp3 let's you use
<mathiaz> jdstrand: yes. I agree with you. dynamic dns update is complex.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: either the client supplied hostname or can generate it for you
<jdstrand> mathiaz: can be convenient in some case, but rather a pain to administer (eg always have to use nsupdate)
<mathiaz> jdstrand: yes. And I think it only works between dhcp3 and bind
<mathiaz> jdstrand: so if you use another dns server, you're stuck.
<mathiaz> jdstrand: I used tinydns with isc dhcp server, in which case dynamic dns update is not possible.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: only used it with bind and dhcpd3, but that sounds right
<jdstrand> mathiaz: it can be pretty convenient if you separate out your networks though
<mathiaz> jdstrand: in which way ?
<jdstrand> mathiaz: have your dhcp workstations, ip phones, etc use dynamic dns in one zone, and your servers use static in another zone
<jdstrand> mathiaz: this assumes you don't want any staic ip's in the dynamic dns zone of course
<jdstrand> mathiaz: but if that is the case, then you won't need to use nsupdate much
<jdstrand> mathiaz: and much of the pain is gone
<mathiaz> jdstrand: well the only case I see where you'd need dns update is when the client sends its hostname and you want to have dns entries setup correctly.
<mathiaz> jdstrand: in the situation where you don't know all the hosts on your network.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: true.  and this is really only with windows clients that don't allow dhcpd to give it its hostname.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: I have done this in a heterogenous environment with windows and linux
<jdstrand> mathiaz: and it helps to make sure the forward and reverse lookups work right, so cups/samba/etc work right
<mathiaz> jdstrand: yop. and ssh login also.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: I just happened to add ip phones too, for fun
<mathiaz> jdstrand: which windows clients don't support hostname sent via dhcp ?
<jdstrand> mathiaz: my understanding is that you need to specify a hostname in windows.  it sends that and gets the ip address.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: it won't ask for an ip address and hostname.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: like you can do with dhclient
<jdstrand> mathiaz: I think that setting the hostname is a requirement in windows TCP/IP.  Don't know about vista...
<jdstrand> mathiaz: maybe there is a way to have dhcpd send windwos the hostname, but I haven't seen it with dhcpd3
<mathiaz> jdstrand: I don't know anything about that. It may be a private extension used by the windows dhcp server implementation.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: yeah, me either.  Not a windows admin-- just know how to get the clients working with free software.  :)
<J-_> I'm stumped with this LAMP server. Can I not have have the server run while logged out? I'm currently running xubuntu on it, but I have to log into the tty first then startx. what i would like to do is be able to log out of the tty and still have apache run? is it possible, if not, is there a dm I can use that's not gui? 
<dendrobates> J-_: apache forks itself.  So this should be automatic.  How are you starting apache?
<incorrect> i have a number of machines to install,  what i would like to do rather than get a keyboard and mouse is to extend the vga and usb to my laptop
<incorrect> does anyone know of a device to do this?
<mathiaz> incorrect: look into kvm solutions
<incorrect> does a kvm just share a keyboard and mouse
<J-_> dendrobates: I figured it would start automagically in the tty... like it does when I start xubuntu.
<mathiaz> incorrect: and a screen
<incorrect> i don't want to do that
* J-_ has a kvm, but ssh does the job better =D
<incorrect> because i don't want to buy a screen :)
<J-_> ...
<J-_> incorrect: you only need one screen, keyboard and mouse with a kvm.
<incorrect> i would use serial cable, but i am worried that the hardware won't have console on serial enabled by default
<mathiaz> incorrect: hum.. you want to connect the vga output to your laptop screen ?
<incorrect> yep
<incorrect> and the usb
<jdstrand> J-_: it should start on boot.  after rebooting, do: 'ps auxww | grep apache'
<dendrobates> J-_: what do you mean by tty?  are you booting into console mode?  
<incorrect> i was thinking someone must have made such a crazy adapater
<jdstrand> J-: if you see a bunch of apache processes, it is started properly on boot and you don't have to do anything
<mathiaz> incorrect: hum.. Has you laptop an INPUT vga/video plug ?
<incorrect> i see where you are going!
<incorrect> i could get a usb video in
<dendrobates> there are also ip based kvm's, but I have never used one with ubuntu.
<incorrect> i was looking for a cheap solution
<incorrect> its only for initial setup
<J-_> dendrobates: yes, I'm starting in console mode first. then if I need to configure something, I just type, "startx" to get into xubuntu, configure whatever I need to configure. log out of xubuntu, which brings me back to the console, then log out again, which brings me to the console tty login screen.
<mathiaz> incorrect: well. if it's for a hosting environment, you may need access to the console later.
<incorrect> i will have setup console on serial by then
<mathiaz> incorrect: if the server is wedged, and you cannot ssh into it, you still want to be able to hook up a screen then
<incorrect> im having lights out
<incorrect> ilo should take care of the os going bang
<mathiaz> incorrect: but you have an unattended install procude via pxe
<dendrobates> J-_: does '/etc/rc3.d/S91apache2' exist?
<incorrect> yep pxe works nicely
<J-_> dendrobates: let me check
<mathiaz> incorrect: so you would'nt need to connect to the vga output
<incorrect> i guess i can start off running pxe on my laptop
<incorrect> that would be ok
<mathiaz> incorrect: and I think that you could even have an ssh server running during the installation
<mathiaz> incorrect: in case you want to ssh in
<J-_> when logged into console, apache is started heh. =S dendrobates: no it doesn't excist.
<J-_> dendrobates: yes it does sorry!
<dendrobates> J-_:  how do you know you have a problem?  It looks like it is configured to start.
<jdstrand> J-_: unless you changed your configuration, it will start during the boot process.  It has nothing to do with you logging in.
<J-_> dendrobates: I figured from the console I could have the computer logged out in the console, and still have apache start. Unless, I need a cli login dm (xdm, gdm, etc)
<jdstrand> J-_: you are absolutely correct.  that is the default behavior
<jdstrand> J-_: apache should start before you even see the login prompt
<jdstrand> J-_: are you sure it isn't starting?
<J-_> it does start, I've seen it a few times while booting up
<J-_> =S
<dendrobates> J-_: what makes you think it is stopping.  can you not access it
<J-_> while at the tty login, I try to go on the server with my desktop, and the page isn't displaying. when I log in, it displays, when I startx it displays
<dendrobates> J-_: if it stops there should be logs in '/var/log/apache2/error.log'
<J-_> http://smite.serveblog.net/
<jdstrand> J-_: can you ping the server from the desktop?
<dendrobates> what init level are you running?
<J-_> let me check, not sure about the init level.
<J-_> probably default?
<J-_> never touched that.
<dendrobates> in the console type 'sudo telinit 3'  nad see if it starts anything.
<jdstrand> J-_: I just went to that url and it popped up 'serveblog.net'
<dendrobates> jdstrand: it didn't work for me.
<J-_> dendrobates: I think that did it
<J-_> dendrobates: thanks
<J-_> I hope anyway.
<J-_> =)
<dendrobates> J-_: wait, we need to get you booting correctly, if that is the cause.
<J-_> dendrobates: can you reach the index of the site?
<dendrobates>  J-_:  yes
<jdstrand> dendrobates: interesting.  I get a Not found from one network and a index from another
<J-_> hmm
<dendrobates> jdstrand: dns?
<jdstrand> dendrobates: 69.159.46.122 for both
<J-_> ??
<jdstrand> dendrobates: cleared my cache too
<J-_> hmm
<jdstrand> dendrobates: there we go-- same in both
<jdstrand> dendrobates: maybe the isp has a proxy?
<J-_> don't hack my server =(
<J-_> lol
<jdstrand> J-_: not me!
* J-_ goes to install bastille
<dendrobates> J-_: ???
<J-_> how did you figure out my IP then?
<J-_> =X
<jdstrand> J-_: you need to make sure you are booting into the correct run level
<dendrobates>  J-_: nslookup smite.serveblog.net
<jdstrand> J-_: as dendrobates said
<J-_> why lookup my dns?
<jdstrand> J-_: it is not private-- that is why I posted it
<J-_> heh
<dendrobates>  J-_: because he could not reach you server. and is trying to debug.
<dendrobates> jdstrand: I can still get to it.
<mralphabet> umm, you posted the url . . . it doesn't take a giant leap to get the ip address
<jdstrand> J-_: the smite.serveblog.net is only a convenience for humans-- computers translate that to the IP
<J-_> hehe
<jdstrand> dendrobates: yeah, all works now.
<mralphabet> not like we're talking the combined brainpower of nasa as a requirement
<dendrobates> damn upstart, does someone know the ubuntu inits better than me.
<mathiaz> there is no idea of runlevels in ubuntu
<dendrobates> the defaults are in /etc/events.d, i believe.
<mathiaz> dendrobates: it took me a while to understand that.
<mathiaz> for the integration with upstart it's not done yet.
<mathiaz> the system starts in runlevel 2.
<niekie> Hi all, I'm managing a sendmail server, and it came to my attention that local users can still spoof mail without getting an added X-Authentication-Warning: header to their mail by adding the From: headers for mails they send themselves, while they're not in /etc/mail/trusted-users. Anyway to prevent that?
<mathiaz> upstart runs in sys-v compatibility mode
<jdstrand> maybe J-_ stopped it or it died and switching to the runlevel just started it again.
<dendrobates> J-_:  does /etc/rc2.d/S91apache2 exist
<jdstrand> J-_: without access to the machine, I'd say reboot it and see if it comes up-- if not, then debug...
<dendrobates> switching runlevels would start it if it was down, but why was it down?
<jdstrand> exactly-- don't know what he has done
<dendrobates> J-_: look at /var/log/apache2/error.log  for anything unusual.
<J-_> I have access to the machine hehe. dendrobates: 591apache2 exists, and okay
<dendrobates> j-_: in meeting for a while will be back.
<J-_> I use the no-ip daemon to update my IP, will that still work while in console?
<J-_> guess I'll see
<J-_> hehe
<incorrect> this is really irritating, my unattended install keeps installing loads of stuff i don't normally get with a basic install
<shawarma> examples?
<incorrect> nvidia kernel
<incorrect> xscreen saver
<shawarma> Eek.
<incorrect> laptop-detect
<incorrect> selinux
<shawarma> Right, I get it.
<shawarma> :)
<leonel> selinux ?
<incorrect> why are these on my minimal setup :(
<shawarma> How are you doing the install?
<incorrect> pxe
<shawarma> That's not quite enough information for me to tell you why extra stuff is being installed..
<incorrect> im just getting the info :) 
<incorrect> what pastebin service do we like these days?
<shawarma> I usually use pastebin.ca
<shawarma> Not necessarily because it's the best, but it's the on I can always remember and it's fairly snappy.
<incorrect> http://pastebin.ca/593802
<incorrect> someone told me off for using .org once
<incorrect> so i ask now
<shawarma> What is this for?
<incorrect> this is my config for pxe installation
<incorrect> its just the standard netboot stuff
<shawarma> Yes, but what are you actually trying to install?
<incorrect> a minimal system with ssh and snmpd
<shawarma> That does not include X.. Why is there X config stuff in there?
<incorrect> ill try without, but i thought it was there just to complete the install
<shawarma> Hang on..
<shawarma> Hmm.. I can't see anything immediately wrong with that config.
<shawarma> incorrect: Just for fun: Could you try either setting  tasks=standard  or using the original "default" file and choose the server installation?
<incorrect> standard gave me loads of cruft
<shawarma> More than this?
<incorrect> i get 251 packages installed
<incorrect> lovely
<shawarma> incorrect: That doesn't really answer my question.
<incorrect> im trying to figure out what is going on, it seems to be related to tasksel, i've tried a number of combinations
<incorrect> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/example-preseed.txt
<incorrect> thats the file i have been working from
<incorrect> tasks=server maybe
<J-_> following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress, I do sudo sh /usr/share/doc/wordpress/examples/setup-mysql -n (your mysql user) localhost obviously with my username, and it says syntax error ')' near expected token or some such. what do I do to fix it?
<ghatak> I want to set up a dns server in my intranet, I am a noob in dns, would anyone point me to right direction or give a bit of help. I want to be able to setup my server so that when people access www.work.com they get to my webserver at 192.168.10.1. 
<niekie> Why not work.lan? :)
<niekie> Anyway, first you need to set up your webserver so that it would allow connections with the Host: being work.com (or work.lan)
<niekie> Then, you need to set up your DNS server to have an A record for (www.)work.com pointing to 192.168.10.1 and set up all your workstations to use your server as DNS server.
<niekie> It can be a pain to do that, though if you have a good router, you might be able to let it tell the workstations that your server should be the DNS server.
<niekie> ghatak: any questions about that? :)
<mralphabet> and by router, you really mean DHCP server
<niekie> mralphabet: indeed.
<niekie> The DHCP server for your LAN should be able to tell the workstations that it should use your servers IP as DNS server.
<niekie> Or, you can manually override it on the workstations, if you can't access the DHCP setup of your router.
<lcdd> ghatak: depending on the number of machines you have, it might be easier to type the web server's address to the hosts file on each of them
<ghatak> lcdd: sorted, i have to add stuff to named.conf and then zone
<ghatak> it is working now
<lcdd> O'Reilly's DNS and BIND is a good read if you want to go further
<J-_> currently having problems with the GD library. I have it installed, but it's not working in my status report in Drupal. Where/how can I troubleshoot?
#ubuntu-server 2007-06-29
<J-_> I just installed LAMP on Dapper and was wondering and where I have to change the PHP.ini to? memory_limit I think it was?
<ajmitch> for apache2?
<ajmitch> assuming php5 & apache2, see /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<J-_> k, what should I change it to? i only have 256mb ram
<J-_> or what do i change rather?
<ajmitch> to whatever you find appropriate for what you need
<ajmitch> and yes, the property is memory_limit
<J-_> cool, thanks brb. I'll look into it.
<J-_> it's at 8M right now, should should I put it at?
<ajmitch> depends what you need to run
<ajmitch> if you're brave & trust your code, you can set it at -1 to disable the limit
<ajmitch> hello Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> hey ajmitch
<J-_> ajmitch: cool thanks, yeah I'm having a problem with allocating memory I think. I'd be configuring a page in drupal, save, and try and go to the next page and it wouldn't appear for a few minutes. I'd wait, refresh, and it would appear again.
<J-_> I think it's the memory anyway.
<J-_> I have 53000k memory free in top.
<J-_> 738000k in swap
<ajmitch> quite possibly, why are you trying to run with so little memory?
<J-_> because I'm poor. lol
<J-_> =D
<ajmitch> definitely increase it from 8M
<ajmitch> I doubt drupal could ever fit in 8M
<J-_> I increased to 15M, should I increase it more?
<ajmitch> yes, probably at least 32 or 64M
<J-_> wow, okay. is that per process?
* J-_ tries
<ajmitch> shared, I think
<ajmitch> 32M should do it
<J-_> cool, thanks
<ajmitch> this is the max limit, remember
<ajmitch> if it doesn't need it, it won't allocate it
<J-_> nice, should I restart apache after that?
<J-_> I put it to 40M
<ajmitch> yes
<J-_> /usr/bin/apache2ctl restart?
<ajmitch> sudo invoke-rc.d apache restart
<J-_> it says unknown init script
<ajmitch> sorry, apache2
<J-_> ah, I should have known that! =P
<J-_> thanks
<J-_> oh wow, I think it's running a lot better now.
<J-_> thanks a ton!
<stonekeeper> hi there. Is there a way to upgrade the standard server kernel on 6.06LTS? thanks
<mathiaz> stonekeeper: what do you mean by upgrade ? install a custom kernel ?
<stonekeeper> no, install a later kernel release.
<stonekeeper> ofiicial release. I'm assuming there is one?
<stonekeeper> apt-get upgrade doesn't show any new kernels
<mathiaz> stonekeeper: which kernel version are you running ?
<mathiaz> stonekeeper: did you do an apt-get update before ?
<stonekeeper> ok, the kernel version is 2.6.15-28-386. I had to install this version because of a bug in -server kernel and virtualbox.
<stonekeeper> i did do an update
<mathiaz> 2.6.15-28 is the latest version of the kernel
<stonekeeper> oh right.
<stonekeeper> when was that released?
<mathiaz> 10 May 2007
<stonekeeper> oh right, I'm confused, I had the 6.06 cd before this date
<mathiaz> make sure that you run the latest version: 2.6.15-28.55
<mathiaz> security updates increments the last number (.55)
<stonekeeper> hmm we have -386 instead of .55
<gyzmodo> guys
<gyzmodo> i've a question
<CrashTest_> I am trying to figure out the easiest way to mount my Ubuntu test web servers htdocs directory from my XP box.  I can hit it just fine using nfs from my linux box, but I need a way to do this from XP like it was a local drive or directory.  Any ideas?
<mralphabet> samba
<mralphabet> or something like webdrive that can use ftp
<CrashTest_> smb can do this, that's right.  For some reason, the most obvious escaped me :)
<CrashTest_> Thanks :)
* r00tintheb0x is too elite.
* Nafallo doesn't believe r00tintheb0x :-P
#ubuntu-server 2007-06-30
<Yahooadam> anyone know of a good place that can tell me how i can connect my r265 to my server, and share the printer over the network using ?samba? 
<mralphabet> Yahooadam: cups?
<Yahooadam> im trying that
<Yahooadam> but i ran into a problem
<Yahooadam> i converted the epson rpm with alien
<Yahooadam> followed all the steps
<Yahooadam> then i got told to "sudo /usr/local/EPAva/LITE/pipslite-install"
<Yahooadam> which gives an error because i dont have a graphical interface
<okaratas> hello
<root__> anybody who can help up and about?
<t0lst0y> anyone awake?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> you really shouldn't login as root
<Burgundavia> in fact, disabling your root account is a great idea
<t0lst0y> I don't have one
<t0lst0y> having a little trouble with the IRC
<Burgundavia> right
<t0lst0y> but thanks for teh tip
<t0lst0y> I've just installed the 7.04 server version on an x86 platform
<t0lst0y> can't boot, get an error which I researched but found few answers for
<t0lst0y> the real issue, now, is that my computer won't boot from any other CD except the 7.04 ubuntu server CD
<t0lst0y> if I put a different distro in, it simply ignores the CD, goes straight to GRUB and boots my failed installation
<t0lst0y> any thoughts?
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> boot order is controlled by the bios, not Ubuntu
<t0lst0y> yeah, that's why I have the question
<tibbe> could someone please check the deafult groups for user created during installation?
<tibbe> i.e. cat /etc/group | grep MYUSER
<tibbe> I need to add one and want the same groups as the default
<r00tintheb0x> wait.
<r00tintheb0x> sure
<r00tintheb0x> just type "groups username"
<r00tintheb0x> and it'll give you that users groups.
<tibbe_> r00tintheb0x: I have a VPS server without the default user, only root, could you check on your machine?
<r00tintheb0x> what a vps machine?
<r00tintheb0x> And NO ubuntu installs cleanly without a user. Something happened to your install i believe.
<tibbe_> r00tintheb0x: virtual private server, ie it was installed by some company. they might have removed the user and only kept root, in any case, could you just type groups youruser
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<r00tintheb0x> you can type groups anyone
<r00tintheb0x> you could "cat /etc/passwd" and see what users are there
<tibbe_> root is there
<tibbe_> I'm sorry for not being so clear, here is my question, what default groups are the user created at installed added to
<tibbe_> I don't have that user on my machine since they deleted it
<tibbe_> so I can't check
<tibbe_> I could download ubuntu server and run it in vmware and check but that sounds like alot of work
<tibbe_> r00tintheb0x: anyway, I'm going out for a walk, thanks
<r00tintheb0x> tibbe_, yourusername adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner netdev powerdev admin
<tibbe_> r00tintheb0x: thanks!
<tibbe_> r00tintheb0x: and this is from ubuntu server not ubuntu desktop right?
<tibbe_> anyway, I'm off, bye
#ubuntu-server 2007-07-01
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> people, feisty don't have /etc/hosts.deny and /etc/hosts.allow ? becouse here in my feisty don't have: postgres@matadeiro:~$ cat /etc/hosts.deny
<J_P> cat: /etc/hosts.deny: No such file or directory
<bje> apt-get install tcpd
<J_P> bje: much thanks!!
<necrite_> pleae help
<necrite_> i have 3 procces in one server
<necrite_> i try to kill tham with kill -9 pid and dont die
<necrite_> how can i kill them?
<kyled185> hey all, I'm having a weird issue with my bind server. I have it set up as a secondary DNS server for my home network, but now I can't resolve some other websites when I'm surfing the web or doing other stuff, any suggestions on why this might be happening?
<Pumpernickel> necrite_: Zombied processes don't die.
<necrite_> Pumpernickel,  7370 ?        R    173:39 df
<necrite_> not a Z proces
<Pumpernickel> Could be an i/o lock.
<necrite_> can i killl this procces s w/o reboot?
<necrite_> Pumpernickel, how can i kill this process? w/o reboot
<lullabud> which process?
<necrite_> lullabud, i have 3 process ..i try ti kill them and i cant
<necrite_> with kill -9 pid
#ubuntu-server 2008-06-23
<lamont> ScottK: I admin a machine with dovecot+postfix/sasl, fwiw
<lamont> I didn't install it though
<shelbyscates> hey guys
<shelbyscates>  id really appreciate some help
<shelbyscates> i need a way for my computer to turn itself on at a certain time every day
<shelbyscates> ive tried wol but i couldnt get it to work :'(
<shelbyscates> im willing to do almost anything besides strap a clock to it
<shelbyscates> can someone please help me do this?
<RoAkSoAx> shelbyscates, cron jobs :)
<RoAkSoAx> shelbyscates, or the at command
<shelbyscates> well... cron jobns dont work when the computer is off! :'(
<RoAkSoAx> shelbyscates, oh my bad, i missread.. thought you said to turn off...
<shelbyscates> oh
<shelbyscates> ok
<shelbyscates> ;)
<shelbyscates> lol
<RoAkSoAx> shelbyscates, maybe your bios supports that
<shelbyscates> it dosent :(
<RoAkSoAx> shelbyscates, other than that then.. you'll maybe need a special device to do that..
<shelbyscates> :\
<shelbyscates> how about wol?
<RoAkSoAx> yeah a device that implements wol
<RoAkSoAx> shelbyscates, take a look at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake-on-LAN#Linux
<Alex_Gaynor> Hi, I just got a VPS with ubuntu-8.04-minimal installed on it, and I'm trying to get setup, I created a new user with adduser, however when I try to ssh in I get a permission denied error, right now I am just logged in as root
<normanm> Alex_Gaynor, did you set the shell to something valid ?
<normanm> and set a password
<Alex_Gaynor> normanm: I don't think I set it to anything
<Alex_Gaynor> I did set a passwor
<Alex_Gaynor> d
<Alex_Gaynor> This is my first real server, so I'm just learning my way around, despite months on the desktop
<normanm> look at less /var/log/auth.log
<Alex_Gaynor> It looks like shell=/bin/bash
<normanm> no error in it ?
<Alex_Gaynor> Whenever I log on as root I get a message, id: cannot find name for group ID 509
<normanm> Alex_Gaynor, did you create the homedir ?
<Alex_Gaynor> Yes, /home/alex/ exists
<normanm> Alex_Gaynor, right perms ?
<Alex_Gaynor> I'm not sure, I haven't altered anything
<normanm> ls -ltad /home/alex
<Alex_Gaynor> drwxr-xr-x 2 alex alex 4096 Jun 22 23:06 /home/alex/
<normanm> hmm looks ok
<normanm> and ls -ltad /home
<Alex_Gaynor> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jun 22 23:06 /home
<normanm> ok what is the exactly error you got ?
<Alex_Gaynor> When I enter my password I get: Permission denied, please try again.
<normanm> have you tried to login directly ( without ssh ) with the account ?
<Alex_Gaynor> How would I do that?
<normanm> go to the console and login ?
<normanm> or as root su - alex
<Alex_Gaynor> Ok using login works
<Alex_Gaynor> I can login as alex
<Alex_Gaynor> Just not via ssh
<normanm> check in ssh config if login via password is allowed
<Alex_Gaynor> That would be in /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<normanm> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Alex_Gaynor> What setting am I looking for?
<normanm> man sshd_config
<Alex_Gaynor> That doesn't say which setting allows login via password
<Alex_Gaynor> The PassWordAuthentication line is commented out
<Alex_Gaynor> I take it I should remove the comment?
<Alex_Gaynor> normanm: ?
<normanm> nope.. if it is commented it should work
<normanm> are you sure you use the right username/pass on ssh ?
<Alex_Gaynor> Yeah
<normanm> Alex_Gaynor, hmm I cant believe this =P
<Alex_Gaynor> I feel like I must be doing something horrifically wrong FWIW, when I do: scp /home/some/file root_username@ip:/home/alex/ I get Unable to get term attr: Invalid argument; id: cannot find name for group ID 509; select: Bad file descriptor
<Alex_Gaynor> For all I know this is because I have a shoddy host, I won the hosting, so I didn't really vet them
<Alex_Gaynor> normanm: Oh my god, there is apparently one IP for root console, and a different one for regular ssh access
<Alex_Gaynor> Thanks for your patience
<davmor2> Query before I write a bug report please,  Why are all the driver options not installed for print server (eg splix & foo2zjs driver for samsung clp range of printers) also I know the next part is almost certainly for security but why can't you access the cups interface from the server  (ie http://address.of.server:631 reports no access check permissions etc) but there is no easy way to configure cups from ssh-ing int
<davmor2> scrap the interface section discovered why I'd not seen the listen section
<captbaritone> What are symptoms of an overloaded power supply?
<lexi_> smells
<lexi_> :p
<captbaritone> Could it possibly trigger a false drive failure?
<alexcf> yep
<alexcf> very possibly
<alexcf> processors may not bea ble to chug all the power they want
<captbaritone> I just installed three 750 gig sata drives in on old machine
<captbaritone> and already sent one back to newegg because it failed
<captbaritone> now anther one failed
<captbaritone> but only when being used in the raid
<kraut> moin
<captbaritone> maybe because the PSU can't keep up?
<Osax> Hi all
<captbaritone> hey Osax
<Osax> I'm having a problem with ip_forward (routing) with Ubuntu 8.04 server
<Osax> I did echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Osax> and I have two NICs
<Osax> the maximum I can reach is the second NIC
<Osax> but not any other ip in the network or internet
<Osax> is there any thing special I have to do to enable routing other than this?
<Osax> anyone? plz
<Osax> a simple graph is like: (client - 192.168.200.10) ----[switch/hub]---[Server (NIC2 - 192.168.200.1 *local) - (NIC1 - 192.168.10.200 *internet)---[internet switch]
<Deeps> your internet switch might only beconfigured to NAT for 192.168.10.0/24
<Osax> Deeps, but shouldn't I be able to at least ping any other client/pc that is in the same network? 192.168.10.0/24?
<Osax> like.. (client - 192.168.200.10) ----[switch/hub]---[Server (NIC2 - 192.168.200.1 *local) - (NIC1 - 192.168.10.200 *internet)---(client - 192.168.10.8) for example
<Deeps> yep
<Deeps> if you have the appropriate routing table defined
<Deeps> client needs default route 192.168.200.1
<Deeps> server needs route 192.168.200.0/whatevernetmaskyoursuing to go over 192.168.200.1 / nic2
<Deeps> server needs route 192.168.10.0/24 to go over 192.168.10.200 / nic1
<Deeps> and client 192.168.10.8 needs to know 192.168.200.0/whatevernetmaskyoursuing routes over 192.168.200.1
<Osax> aha
<Deeps> sorry, that first client that didnt have an ip is client 192.168.200.10
<Osax> the server (ubuntu server linux router) has 192.168.200.1/24 and 192.168.10.200/24
<Osax> checking others...
<Osax> Deeps, thanks alot! I was pinging the internet router from an internal IP ;-)
<Osax> working fine... my mistake
<ctx144k> hello all
<ctx144k> my postgresql-database is crashed, i cant start i again. http://rafb.net/p/UuT6tU77.html
<ctx144k> how should i rebuild my database with my backup?
<ctx144k> dropdb only works with a running mashine
<ctx144k> i want a complete rebuiling of the database (like a new installation)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #242309 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "expire-log-days typo error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242309
<uvirtbot> New bug: #242313 in openldap2.3 (main) "TLS_CACERTDIR not supported in gnutls" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242313
<uvirtbot> New bug: #241562 in gvfs (main) "Latest gvfs-update in hardy-proposed causes huge IO-lags (dup-of: 209520)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241562
<uvirtbot> New bug: #242325 in samba (main) "Samba with "ldap passwd sync = only" fails to change passwords" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242325
<putnam> so -- anyone wanna talk about pptpd?
<lukehasnoname> I don't
<soren> putnam: That's an odd sort of question, isn't it?
<putnam> haha
<putnam> a bit
<putnam> i've had a frustrating bout with setting up VPN on my server
<putnam> i have a dedicated machine with just one interface that is connected directly to WAN
<putnam> i want to setup PPTP on this machine so i can have a virtual local network that all clients share -- i don't even care about routing internet to them right now
<putnam> i spent some time trying openswan, but it is very difficult to get it working cross-platform for OS X and Windows out-of-box
<putnam> PPTP seems to have a much better chance of working OOB on all platforms
<putnam> i installed pptpd and i'm currently stuck -- my clients hang trying to authenticate
<putnam> pppd reports a timeout trying to send conf-requests
<putnam> the same error occurs on the other side, at least on os x which also uses ppd
<soren> Did you look into openvpn at all?
<putnam> yeah, requires installing a client on all os's
<soren> I find that much more accessible on most platforms.
<putnam> so it kind of kills the out-of-box issue
<soren> Ah, right.
<putnam> i need it to be completely friction free, as it is somethign that will strictly be used as a sort of pick-up-and-go thing
<soren> Don't know. I haven't used poptop for a looong time.
<putnam> at first poptop seemed so easy
<putnam> but when i get to ppp it's a scary mess :(
<soren> I suggest you look at a more poptop specific help forum of some sort. I don't know if they have an irc channel or anything.
<putnam> apparently they do, but it's empty :(
<putnam> #pptp
<uvirtbot> New bug: #242312 in gnome-panel (main) "HARDY: Gnome panel takes more than 10 min to load or do not load at all (dup-of: 209520)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242312
<putnam_> aha
<putnam_> so apparently GRE packets were filtered on my corp network
<putnam_> i am on an EVDO card now and PPTP works
<lukehasnoname> I've got a proposal at the server meeting tomorrow, low priority, but I hope it will be taken under consideration.
<marc-andre> hi
<marc-andre> how can i block certain deb's from being upgraded via apt-get upgrade?
<normanm> marc-andre, use aptitude and set the debs on hold "="
<marc-andre> normanm: ok, i try that, thanks
<GeekSquadSF> does the latest server distro have a mail service built-in or is there a better third party mail server?
<lukehasnoname> GeekSquadSF: The included MTA is Postfix
<trakians> hello folks
<trakians> Im having biiiiig troubles with pg on 7.10
<gladk> trakians: hi
<trakians> user postgres simply does not login
<trakians> gladk: psql -h localhost -p 5432 -d postgres -U postgres ***** Password for user postgres: ******* psql: FATAL:  password authentication failed for user "postgres"
<trakians> the password was correctly set for both user account and bd account
<gladk> trakians: ?
<trakians> when i try to connect into my postgres db with the default postgres user, it  does not connect
<lamont> GeekSquadSF: although postfix isn't necessarily installed by default, depending
<lukehasnoname> guess he didn't like our answers
<trakians> lunch time.
<trakians> brb
<lukehasnoname> My GOD there has been a lot of discussion about w3m
<zul> mathiaz: ping
<mathiaz> zul: shtoiinngg
<zul> mathiaz: so updates are frozen for 8.04.1 but I have still have a bunch of fixes pending for hardy so I created a bzr repo to keep track of them https://code.edge.launchpad.net/serversrt
<zul> I am going to be using this inconjunction with the wiki pages
<GeekSquadSF> does anyone know of any problems with running ubuntu server on VMware
<lukehasnoname> no
<lukehasnoname> not that I know if
<lukehasnoname> of
<lukehasnoname> I know JeOS is designed with VMWare in mind
<mathiaz> zul: why are you using a bzr tree ? isn't the wiki page enough ?
<zul> mathiaz: basically so I can keep better track of it and if I get frustrated with something I can just revert the diff
<mathiaz> zul: well there is also a revert function in the wiki page
<GeekSquadSF> faster to find exactly what I'm looking for... (lots of stuff on linux servers...)
<mathiaz> zul: I'm just not sure if it's worth to have yet another place to look at for SRU
<zul> mathiaz:  its just the debdiffs anyways
<GeekSquadSF> and second.... I don't know jack when it comes to servers.... just looking for a few quick answers...
<lukehasnoname> I'm no VM expert
<mathiaz> zul: right - so you plan to use the bzr tree to keep track of the debdiff ?
<zul> mathiaz: yes
<uvirtbot> New bug: #242383 in postfix (main) "default postfix config creates backscatter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242383
 * ScottK coughs BS and reads the bug.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #242380 in samba (main) "samba package broken on 8.04.1 daily" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242380
<tharis20> How can I install Ubuntu-Server in a Pen-Drive?
<lamont> ScottK: interesting
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> IIRC this exact issue was discussed on postfix-users fairly recently.
<GeekSquadSF> you guys have a link that I can get noob info on ubuntu server?
<ScottK> It's that way for backwards compatibility.
<ScottK> lamont: No reason it needs to be that way for new installs I don't think.
<mathiaz> GeekSquadSF: http://tinyurl.com/65jzxw
<GeekSquadSF> thanks much
<ScottK> lamont: If it becomes widely known that postfix will do that, then spammers will use it.  I think it ought to be changed.
<lamont> yeah
<ScottK> Medium or High?
<lamont> that'd be a bug that was introduced when parent_matches was adeeed
<lamont> added even
<ScottK> Sounds reasonable.
<ScottK> I'd have guessed that should default to off though.
<lamont> yeah
<lamont> I rather expect I'll just change the default in the source. :-)
<lamont> but first I'll pester Wietse about ti
<ScottK> The default is pretty extensive.
<ScottK> parent_domain_matches_subdomains = debug_peer_list,fast_flush_domains,mynetworks,permit_mx_backup_networks,qmqpd_authorized_clients,relay_domains,smtpd_access_maps
 * ScottK goes for high.
<ScottK> lamont: I pointed that bug at you ...
<ScottK> Just so you won't forget.
<lamont> heh. thanks
<ScottK> lamont: You don't suppose Debian Bug #293501 might be the same issue, just extraordinarily poorly expressed?
<uvirtbot> Debian bug 293501 in postfix "postfix: Postfix 2.1.4-4 in unstable is an open relay unless relay_domains is explicitly set" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/293501
<lamont> ScottK: that would depend on whether or not the parent_matches thing is in 2.1
<ScottK> Yeah.  Dunno.  Was hoping you would.
<lamont> I'll look
<lamont> src/global/mail_params.h:#define VAR_PAR_DOM_MATCH              "parent_domain_matches_subdomains"
<lamont> could be
<lamont> sigh.
<lamont> ScottK: the parameter, and default, were introduced in ....
<lamont> 1.1.0
<ScottK> So that'd be a yes.
<lamont> well, that'd be a "this bug would agree with the submitter, or it could be something completely different, includeing PEBCAK"
<lamont> the debian bug is still a needinfo, albeit maybe not 'unreproducible' any longer
<lamont> actually, no.
<lamont> it's not an open relay per the LP bug, it's a backscatter source.
<ScottK> The debian bug does say open relay, not backscatter
<ScottK> ;-)
<lamont> good. we agree then. :-)(
<ScottK> You could take credit for fixing it and then see if there is a complaint.
<lamont> or I could just close it as 'no traffic in forever" and see if there's a complaint. :-)
<ScottK> That'd work too.
 * ScottK closed one over the weekend along the lines of, "Yes, if you install the lib from volatile, the Etch package will not work, but that's not actually a bug in the package in Etch."
<trakinas> hello! could anyone help me with a stupid postgres trouble?
<trakinas> Im running 7.10
<mathiaz> zul: wasn't the last apache2 merge a sync ?
<mathiaz> zul: it seems that the only change that is left is the DebianMaintainerField update
<zul> mathiaz: yeah that was my mistake
<ScottK> mathiaz: He was suffering from ENOCOFFEE when he did it.
<mathiaz> zul: right - could you request a sync from debian then ? 2.2.9-2 has been uploaded to debian
<zul> mathiaz: sure
<zul> mathiaz: done
<uvirtbot> New bug: #242414 in apache2 (main) "Please sync apache-2.2.9-2 from debian unstable." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242414
<trakinas> anyone?
<shelbyscates> could someone help me set up my wol?
<shelbyscates> i cant get it to work :(
<shelbyscates> i tried the tutorial and it just dont do nuthin :\
<lukehasnoname> ping
<bicz> 13 ms
<lukehasnoname> http://bsdtips.utcorp.net/mediawiki/index.php/Helio/usr
<lukehasnoname> Get rid of the /usr/ directory
<jdstrand> zul: can you take a look at bug #241448
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 241448 in totem "Playing from Samba SMB shared folder now is not possible (it could be done until last upgrade)." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241448
<zul> jdstrand: sure
<zul> jdstrand: it might be fixed with the lanman changes that happened this weekend
<jdstrand> zul: are these samba fixes?
<zul> jdstrand: yep
<jdstrand> or gvfs?
<zul> samba fixes i definetly know about gvfs Im not quite sure about
<jdstrand> zul: oh! lanman changes in smbclient or libsmbclient?
<zul> libsmbclient
<jdstrand> zul: aha, ok-- do you have a bug number and are they in your ppa?
<zul> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/samba/3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.3
<zul> its in proposed
<jdstrand> zul I will add a note to the bug, and reference you saying that it *may* be fixed in -proposed
<zul> jdstrand: coolio
<jdstrand> zul: can you review my comments in bug #241448 and add any of your own if needed
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 241448 in totem "Playing from Samba SMB shared folder now is not possible (it could be done until last upgrade)." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241448
<jdstrand> ?
<zul> sure
<jdstrand> zul: though it's odd I can't reproduce it
<jdstrand> (I'm using 4.2)
<zul> not enough info in the bug he doesnt tell us what kind of SMB machine he is conneccting from
<jdstrand> zul: no-- not enough info-- but I asked for more
<jdstrand> zul: so we'll wait :)
<zul> same
<zul> *sigh*
<zul> :)
<jdstrand> kees, zul: fyi, added new 'tmpserve' arg to test-samba.py from qa-regressin-testing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22406/
<jdstrand> kees, zul: this allows for one command to setup a server to start testing various client connections (eg, the samba bug I was just looking at)
<zul> jdstrand: ah sweet
<jdstrand> kees, zul: basically, run 'sudo ./test-samba.py tmpserve -v', then mount the share on your client, do stuff, umount, exit
<kees> jdstrand: sweet
<lukehasnoname> Where is the root FTP folder by default in Ubuntu?
<jetole> hey guys, I have a bit of a weird DNS situation, when I look up a name with "host" command on one server, it will return the data but then it times out trying to query that host, not sure why it is trying to query that host
<jetole> one moment, lemme give an example
<jetole> http://pastebin.org/45648
<jetole> It is not the DNS server btw, this happened as well on out of office DNS server on both AT&T and OpenDNS
<jetole> I may be wrong, my desktop system does the same thing, but I am not sure why
<lukehasnoname> jetole: no idea, sorry
<lukehasnoname> I know it sucks being ignored.
<ScottK> jetole: I guess I'd use tcpdump or wireshark to see what's happening from your box to the router and make sure the problem is upstream of you.
<lukehasnoname> "gobolinux sounds like a pokemon"
<lukehasnoname> -quote'd
<Colin__> I have three ethernet connections, 1 is for the LAN, the other two are for separate dsl lines... Everything was working fine with 1 internet connection, but I just plugged in the second and it isn't getting an IP address
<owh> So, I got a new kernel update yesterday, 2.6.22-15, so now vmware doesn't work any more and no kernel modules for it yet. How do I get off this bandwagon? My hardware doesn't have a VT CPU, so I cannot use kvm. Any suggestions?
<sommer> owh: hardware upgrade ?
<owh> If you send the cash, I'll happily go shopping sommer :)
<sommer> heh, just a suggestion :)
<owh> Unfortunately, there are many places where VT cpu's don't exist, but a need for virtualisation does :(
<owh> So, seriously, what options do I have?
<owh> This keeps happening and it's stopped me from upgrading to Hardy in several places.
<sommer> owh: maybe another virtualization package xen, qemu+kqemu, virtaulbox, etc... I've only tried qemu and kvm myself
<owh> There appear to be lots of options in that field. It's why I stayed with vmware for so long. I cannot even begin to make an assessment how they compare. I'd love to use the Ubuntu "default/preferred", but AFAIK that's only kvm - or am I mistaken?
 * owh starts looking for a wiki page that compares them against each other.
<sommer> owh: yep kvm is preferred, but I see it as the same argument as postfix v. exim4, it's really a matter of preference and environment
<owh> Well, unless you know something that I don't, I cannot run kvm until I have a VT enabled CPU, is that correct?
<sommer> owh: yeppers, that's correct
<sommer> wierd someone asked that earlier today :)
 * owh cannot imagine swapping out the CPU on a ThinkPad.
<hads> You can get VMWare going on Hardy if you need.
<sommer> heh, probably just some screws and a fan
<sommer> what's the worste that could happen?
<owh> sommer: I end up spending $2000 on a new laptop for a $100 cpu upgrade?
<sommer> owh: ooooohhhh, ya there's that
<owh> hads: Yeah, but that just means making the kernel modules myself, next thing I'll be running gentoo, no thanks.
<hads> hah, it's not that big of a deal
<owh> hads: No, but it's all about maintenance, not about one specific laptop today. What I run here also runs on servers around the planet, it matters.
<hads> OK
<owh> hads: If there was an automagic method to do this, that was supported, that compiled into packages that were installed, then we might have something that's workable, but my experience with vmware tells me otherwise.
<hads> OK
<owh> Hmm, I'm just looking through my apt-cache and noticing that not only does vmware not have a current kernel module, neither does virtualbox, haven't checked the rest yet, but that's just plain wrong. How can you release a new kernel module without the rest?
#ubuntu-server 2008-06-24
<mathiaz> owh: virtualbox is in universe
<mathiaz> owh: usually it gets updated a few days after a kernel is released
<owh> Yeah, but the kernel modules are still at 2.6.22-14
<owh> What got me into this issue was that vmware kernel modules were not available, but the kernel was automagically updated, so there is a borked dependency somewhere.
<owh> And then I started looking for alternatives to vmware.
<bonbonthejon> starting a few days ago, I started receiving ATA errors. Has this happened for anyone else?
<zul> bonbonthejon: probably means one of your drives if dying
<emgent> morning
<bonbonthejon> zul: I've had it happen on two separate machines
<bonbonthejon> seems like it would be a driver bug
<zul> bonbonthejon: could be open a bug in launchpad with as much information as possible
<bonbonthejon> thanks
<iandev>  router di-604 configured to port forward external IP to 192.168.0.50. apache running on port 80. typing in firefox 192.168.0.50 gives me 'it works apache page'. typing external IP gives me as well. but when checking through http://canyouseeme.org it says port 80 is closed. ehat is the matter?
<iandev> is there someone tha could help me out?
<ScottK> It means your router isn't actually forwarding port 80 to that address.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #242537 in openvpn (main) "Please sync openvpn 2.1~rc7-5 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242537
<servernoob> is there an easy way to reinstall LAMP in one setting like build-essential as opposed to individual packages?
<servernoob> leave
<jussi01> Hei all, looking for a recomendation for a mailserver
<weesyz> default i thought userdir was suppose to be enabled(13)Permission denied: file permissions deny server access: /home/$
<ikonia> jussi01: as in an MTA
<weesyz> i have to chmod each file for publuc_html is able to be seen by web users
<jussi01> ikonia: Im looking to replace horde...
<ikonia> jussi01: isn't that webmail ?
<jussi01> ikonia: yeah, but it also allows imap connections
<ikonia> jussi01: ok - so you dont want a mail server, you want an imap server and a webmail client/application
<jussi01> (or maybe im all confused)
<jussi01> ikonia: yep, that one
<ikonia> jussi01: well for imap I can speak highly of dovecot and courier for mainstream use, they are very good and straight forward to use.
<jussi01> !info dovecot
<ubottu> Package dovecot does not exist in hardy
<ikonia> jussi01: for webmail, there are tons of clients, squriellmail seems to be main choice
<ikonia> jussi01: dovecot-imapd and
<jussi01> !info dovecot-imapd
<ubottu> dovecot-imapd (source: dovecot): secure IMAP server that supports mbox and maildir mailboxes. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.10-1ubuntu5.1 (hardy), package size 614 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<ikonia> jussi01: dovecot-pop3d for pop3
<jussi01> ikonia: ahh, thank you very much
<jussi01> how secure is that squiriellmail
<jussi01> ?
<ikonia> jussi01: it's a solid server
<ikonia> jussi01: no more / less than your apache config
<jussi01> ikonia: ahh, ok then. thanks again.
<ikonia> jussi01: there is basiclly one setup option (temp attatcment space) thats critical to setup right
<jussi01> !find squiriel
<ubottu> Package/file squiriel does not exist in hardy
<ikonia> squirrelmail
<jussi01> ikonia: package name?
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> !info squirrelmail
<ubottu> squirrelmail (source: squirrelmail): Webmail for nuts. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.4.13-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 585 kB, installed size 3624 kB
<jussi01> ikonia: once again, thanks. /me runs off to sort out some stuff :)
<ikonia> thats fine, shout if your having issues setting it up
<jussio1> ikonia: you around?
<ikonia> I am
<ikonia> hello
<jussio1> ikonia: hei :)
<ikonia> hello
<jussio1> ikonia: how does one  access/start squirrelmail?
<ikonia> jussio1: it's basiclly a website
<jussio1> ikonia: yeah, whats the deafult address?
<ikonia> jussio1: so in your apache available/enabled sites you should see the sub directory for it
<jussio1> ahh
<ikonia> jussio1: I'm guessing /squirrelmail
<ikonia> check what's in your apache-enabled sites
<ikonia> I've not got it installed on an ubuntu box to check, but if you change the site in apache-enabled you can set the URL to what every you want
<jussio1> ikonia: again, thanks. I should be able to sort it out, havent played with this for a while :)
<ikonia> don't worry everyone gets rusty
<ikonia> I'm working from memory here
<RockHound> Hi everyone ... I am really about to through everything out the window with my startTLS problem that I am having here ever since I switched to 8.04 ...
<RockHound> does anyone have a working setup with TLS enabled working without a flaw?
<RockHound> LDAP setup that
<RockHound> is
<sommer> RockHound: do you have a specific error?
<RockHound> sommer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/240387 ... I described it pretty much in detail there ...
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 240387 in php5 "php5-ldap TLS (start_tls) quirks" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<RockHound> And I am pulling my hair out (of what is left) by now
<RockHound> sommer: it seems not specific to php5-ldap but to any service using ldap sporadically ...
<RockHound> it is preventing some webapps to work which are critical ...
<RockHound> sommer: maybe it is just me ... but all of this worked without a hickup on gentoo
<RockHound> and I am at the end of my knowledge ...
<sommer> RockHound: can you post an example php script to that bug... I can probably do some testing today, but I haven't seen this issue myself
<RockHound> phpldapadmin is the perfect example
<RockHound> with TLS set to true of course
<RockHound> sommer: the thing is, if it would not work at all, I would know where to look, but this on and off working is impossible to track for me
<RockHound> it could have something to do with x64 aswell
<sommer> RockHound: mmm, not sure... it'll be later today before I'll have a chance, but someone else may take a look sooner
<RockHound> sommer: it is wierd that noone else has this issue or reported it at the very least ... thanks for your help on this
<RockHound> sommer: I think I have found something
<RockHound> sommer: I have turned off authnz-ldap apache authentication and that seems to do the trick ... of course now all my administrative pages are out in the open but at least the scripts run with startTLS ... so it seems to be a combination of starttls with apache authnz-ldap config and the php script itself using starttls ...
<sommer> RockHound: that's interesting, can you add a comment to the bug?
<RockHound> done
<RockHound> ;-)
<sommer> sweet thx
<uvirtbot> New bug: #242632 in openipmi (main) "Please merge openipmi 2.0.13-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242632
<RockHound> I spoke too soon!!
<RockHound> fsck
<RockHound> now it works again ... pfft
<zul> meeting today isnt it?
<zul> hey foolano
<sommer> zul: yep yep
<foolano> hi
<uvirtbot> New bug: #242666 in openssh (main) "seahorse asks for passphrase for plain `ssh-add -l'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242666
<kraut> moin
<nealmcb> server team meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting ....
<kraut> thanks for the info
<real> hi.. i just installed ubuntu server 8.04 i installed xorg and fluxbox but i cant start X i got no monitor configure.. when i do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  i only can configure my keyboard
<real> any idea?
<wright395> hello
<wright395> I am trying to decided if I need the server edition of ubuntu to host a phpbb3 forum or if i can do it with the standard desktop version
<wright395> i am very unfamiliar with ubuntu and am not quite sure what each version is capable of
<real> hi.. i just installed ubuntu server 8.04 i installed xorg and fluxbox but i cant start X i got no monitor configure.. when i do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  i only can configure my keyboard
<genioreal> hi.. i just installed ubuntu server 8.04 i installed xorg and fluxbox but i cant start X i got no monitor configure.. when i do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  i only can configure my keyboard
<genioreal> any idea?
<real> this is a fake templated used to pre-seed the debconf database. If ur seeing this, something is probably worng. DUmmy template
<real> i get that
<ivoks> we are at tge meeting now, so be patient...
<wright395> tge?
<ivoks> the
<wright395> oh
<GleepGlop> i did a dumb thing
<GleepGlop> I ran usermod -p newpassword myusername without quotes on the password
<GleepGlop> now I cannot login
<wright395> the ppl who can help are in a meeting atm
<GleepGlop> oh, thanks.
<GleepGlop> at least my smb password works.  i can archive my data and reinstall just in case
<ivoks> boot in rescue mode
<ivoks> and change your password
<GleepGlop> oh, yeah, i forgot about that.
<GleepGlop> what would my password be if I didnt use the quotes
<GleepGlop> assuming newpassword is what I wanted it to be
<soren> ivoks: The patch command strikes me as a rather fragile.
<ivoks> soren: it is... :/
<ivoks> soren: 'there are still some issues'
<wright395> ivoks is your meeting over?
<ivoks> yes...
<mathiaz> ScottK: I've got a plan for that
<mathiaz> ScottK: re upstream mailing list
<wright395> ok, i just wasnt sure if you had seen my question or just didnt know
<soren> ivoks: Ok, I just wasn't sure what that was referring to.
<ivoks> wright395: you don't need server version
<mathiaz> ScottK:  following upstream ml can be discouraging as there is a lot of traffic not so interesting
<mathiaz> ScottK: my idea is to mine the ml archive and highlight thread that have the ubuntu name in it
<soren> ivoks: You might just want to ask upstream if they could add a dovecot.conf.d sort of thing..
<wright395> ok
<wright395> thanks
<ivoks> wright395: server version has special kernel which isn't very suitable for desktops, so... if you are running desktop, just install server-related packages
<soren> ivoks: That would make it *sooo* easy.
<wright395> oh
<wright395> where can i get those from?
<ivoks> soren: yeah, but dovecot.conf has very hiearchy
<mathiaz> ScottK: at least it should help in seeing upstreaming issues on ubuntu
<soren> ivoks: Yeah, I know.
<mathiaz> ScottK: most of us are on the -dev ml, but we should be on the -users ml
<soren> ivoks: I still think they might be mergeable, though.
<ivoks> wright395: you mentioned it - phpbb3
<wright395> oh, but I thought you had to install the database software to host it
<wright395> phpbb = a forum
<ivoks> soren: hm... override settings from dovecot.conf?
<ivoks> soren: i'll talk with them about that...
<ivoks> wright395: i don't know what phpbb3, but if it needs sql, you'll have to install it
<soren> ivoks: Yeah, something like that. Alternatively, perhaps augeas could be useful?
<ivoks> soren: perhaps, but should we wait for it? it doesn't seem it will be in before 9.04
<soren> ivoks: augeas? Why?
<ivoks> soren: that was the impression i got from nikolas
<wright395> thanks for your help
<wright395> i hope it can help me
<soren> I don't see why. It's mostly packaged already.
<ivoks> i'll have to finally take a look at that tool
<kees> zul, mathiaz: we need to fix bug 219914.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 219914 in apache2 "mod_disk_cache enabled globally by default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219914
<kees> based on research, it seems that it was a mistake to enable disk_cache, but that the best fix would be to provide a saner disk_cache.conf file default
<mathiaz> kees: well - what would you put in disk_cache.conf ?
<mathiaz> kees: I mentionned it in my comment - either we put nothing and rely on the sysadmin to put explicit path
<mathiaz> kees: or we enable / by default
<mathiaz> kees: I don't see another option
<mathiaz> kees: not putting anything would mean that the sysadmin would have to enable disk_cache *and* configure the path
<kees> mathiaz: we should remove the "CacheEnable" line, so that it doesn't override other configs
<kees> mathiaz: right, but enabling / is wrong.  :P
<mathiaz> kees: ok - so we enable nothing
<ogra> cant you default to /tmp t least ?
<kees> mathiaz: right.  in fact, strictly speaking, mod_disk_cache is a backend used by mod_cache, and CacheEnable isn't even a disk_cache directive
<ogra> or /var/cache or so
<kees> ogra: the "/" is the URL part
<zul> kees: for hardy and intrepid?
<kees> CacheRoot is already set, which is sane for the disk_cache backend
<ogra> kees, oh, ok, then i misunderstood
<kees> zul: yeah, but it's really only critical for hardy since it's the dapper->hardy upgrade that triggers this
<mathiaz> kees: and this is because the upgrade enable disk_cache by default
<kees> mathiaz: right, but only when mod_proxy was enable in Dapper
<mathiaz> kees: it seems that there are two issues here - one is how to upgrade from _proxy
<mathiaz> kees: and the other one is the default configuration of disk_cache
<mathiaz> kees: speaking of 1., it seems that disk_cache should not be enable when upgrading
<kees> mathiaz: agreed.  I think we solve both by not enabling "/"
<mathiaz> kees: only http_proxy
<kees> mathiaz: I would agree
<mathiaz> kees: should be enabled
<kees> mathiaz: based on looking at the configs from dapper and the debian report: http://bugs.debian.org/407171
<mathiaz> kees: then for 2., if we remove CacheEnable, then a2enmod disk_cache wouldn't produce a workable configuration
<kees> mathiaz: I don't agree with that.  a2enmod disk_cache does set up and configure disk_cache.  It's just that mod_cache itself has no configuration.
<kees> CacheEnable is not a mod_disk_cache directive, and I think therefore should not be in the default mod_disk_cache.conf
<kees> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_cache.html#cacheenable
 * kees has a conference call to attend, back in a bit.
<mathiaz> kees: the reason why mod_cache has not configuration files is that you need to specify a cache backend to enable cachig
<uvirtbot> New bug: #240109 in quagga (main) "[Hardy] Upgrade fails - error re: no file handle for X :0 on Nvidia card" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240109
<zul> mathiaz: could we have a configuration file for it and in the configuration file we have CacheOn Off ?
<ScottK> mathiaz: I'm back at my desk now (during the meeting it was via my phone).
<ScottK> Also many of our users go straight to upstream to ask for help.
<ScottK> In many cases the questions are very distro specific.
<nandersson> mathiaz, I'm curious. Does the Red Hat FreeIPA-project affect the identity-management blueprint in any way?
<nandersson> it seems like Red Hat are doing what you intend to do under the identity-management blueprint. It looks quite complete to me
<likuidkewl> We are having an issue with services crashing and managaing to force a hard reboot of the box with Ubuntu 8.04 Server x64, since we run LTSP we thought it may be the users not loggin out but alas that was not it as we still noted out TOP avg's growing steadily from the last time of reboot.  We are not averaging 3% on 2  Dual Core Xeons with 8GB of ram.  I have pasted the first days worth of messages here : http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kees> mathiaz: I'm okay with a user needing to specific where to do URL caching.  I don't think that's something that should have a default (especially an unsafe one)
<likuidkewl> As of right now we have 5 users logged in and this is the TOP output: load average: 3.04, 3.07, 3.06
<likuidkewl> Here is the memory information: Mem:       8191332    7912416     278916          0     189956    5819008
<kees> zul, mathiaz
<kees> er
<kees> trying again....
<kees> zul, mathiaz: could one of you work up a possible SRU for the apache2 issue, since the 8.04.1 is soon/happening, etc?  I have to sort out other things at the moment.
<mathiaz> nandersson: yes - I've looked at the FreeIPA project and it's quiet similar to what we're trying to do
<mathiaz> nandersson: the interesting part is the user interface
<mathiaz> nandersson: I'd like to see if we can replace FDS with openldap
<mathiaz> nandersson: I don't know which implementation of kerberos they're using - if MIT that's great as this is what we support in main currently
<nandersson> mathiaz, I'm quite sure they are using MIT
<nandersson> mathiaz, I think Samba4 is using Heimdal
<mathiaz> nandersson: correct - samba4 is using heimdal for now, but they plan to push all their changes to upstream
<mathiaz> nandersson: as of now they compile a specific version of heimdal, but their goal is to not have to do it
<nandersson> mathiaz: of course the best would be to have a GUI that is DS-agnostic. i.e you can use whatever server
<mathiaz> nandersson: IIUC they've written a specific plugin so that heimdal KDC behaves the correct way for AD
<mathiaz> nandersson: if that is true, then porting to MIT would be the next step
<mathiaz> nandersson: the GUI is based on turbogears
<nandersson> mathiaz: But it also seems that FreeIPA is not a drop-in-replacement for Active Directory
<mathiaz> nandersson: oh no
<mathiaz> nandersson: I don't think that's their goal
<nandersson> mathiaz: Because Windows-clients need to install MIT in order to be compliant
<nandersson> mathiaz: No I don't think so either - there they've got Likewise Open
<nandersson> mathiaz: sorry - my bad. Likewise open is in order to auth to AD
<mdave7> hi guys, could anybody help with an odd boot-time issue i'm having?
<mdave7> getting a lot of errcode 530's from various init.d scripts and "invalid user" errors. its' like the passwd file is messed but it isn't.
<ScottK> dendrobates: The wiki page for the amavisd-dkim spec is done, so back to you for approval.
<ScottK> I hope you enjoy the Use Case.
<bdmurray> zul: Can you elaborate on Step 3 of the test case in bug 227410?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 227410 in bacula "[SRU] catalog Backup fails because .my.cnf is not read" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227410
<osmosis> whats the virsh command to halt a domain ?
<soren> osmosis: virsh shutdown foo
<osmosis> soren: destroy did the trick.  shutdown wasnt responding.
<osmosis> Not sure what it wasnt responding. Looks like domain utilization for that domain went through the roof.
<soren> osmosis: In case acpi is not enabled for a domain, shutdown will do the same as destroy.
<osmosis> right
<soren> If acpi *is* enabled, it will send an acpi powerdown event instead.
<osmosis> i think i just turned on acpi recently
<soren> ...if acpid is not installed in the guest, that will do nothing.
<soren> If it is installed, it will shutdown nicely.
<jjesse_> destroy sounds so "final"
<soren> So:
<soren> What you want to do is to have acpid installed and enable acpi for the domain.
<soren> jjesse_: Yeah, the terminology is a bit of an acquired taste.
<osmosis> yah, i ran some command before that I thought was destroy, and it ended up deleting my xml config too!
<osmosis> i think that was undefine
<soren> Right.
<ScottK> mathiaz: I was rather hoping you were going to send the mail about Recommends and MIR.
 * ScottK is a bit busy with stuff just now.
<mathiaz> ScottK: I can do it
<mathiaz> ScottK: done :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #242773 in dovecot (main) "New dovecot upstream 1.1.1 release for Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242773
<lukehasnoname> when is/was the debian import freeze
<mathiaz> lukehasnoname: thursday - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<jedi1> hi
<jedi1> has anyone installed sound drivers in ubuntu server?
<lukehasnoname> thanks. Is there some notification for package requests on launchpad that it comes through debian first?
<jedi1> I compiled alsa sources, I think I have kernel module for soundcard running
<jedi1> but still can get no sound
<ivoks> why would you compile drivers?
<ivoks> they are already in kernel
<jedi1> hmm it wasn't working out of box after installing alsa from repo
<jedi1> so I decided to try compiling all of alsa manually
<trappist> when I start slapd with the init script, there's no indication that anything's gone wrong, but there's no slapd process.  any ideas what's up?
<ivoks> trappist: check logs
<jedi1> I thought it would work after I run alsaconf (used that on debian) but it wasn't in ubuntu repo
<ivoks> trappist: and report a bug about init script
<jdstrand> is anyone here up on ruby? I am trying to run some test suites to verify security patches, but am having some problems getting into ruby build system
<trappist> ivoks: the only log I can find is in syslog, and I don't see anything interesting:  @(#) $OpenLDAP: slapd 2.3.30 (Mar  5 2008 15:05:23) $ ^Ibuildd@terranova:/build/buildd/openldap2.3-2.3.30/debian/build/servers/slapd
<jedi1> anyone does that seem ok ?
<jedi1> http://rafb.net/p/9N5EbA51.html
<ivoks> jedi1: try starting alsamixer
<jedi1> ivoks already did that, I put everything on 100% there
<ivoks> so, sound card is recognized
<ivoks> did you unmute it?
<sommer> trappist: try running slapd from console with debugging: sudo slapd -u openldap -g openldap -f /etc/ldap/slapd.conf -d -1
<jedi1> ivoks, did ths amixer set Master 100% unmute
<jedi1> *this
<ivoks> and which audio card is that?
<trappist> sommer: thanks, that gives me something to look at
<ivoks> do you have more than one sound cards?
<jedi1> hda_intel
<jedi1> just one
<jedi1> integrated on mobo
<ivoks> triple check your speakers and cables :D
<jedi1> ivoks hmm I try that, tho it worked on windows last time
<jedi1> uhh lol
<jedi1> it works now
<ivoks> it was the cable, right?
<jedi1> hmm wrong slot
<ivoks> there you go...
<jedi1> interesting tho it works on windows
<jedi1> thanks ivoks
<ivoks> np
<ivoks> too bad you compiled drivers and created a mess in kernel :D
<jedi1> just modules so not a real problem
<trappist> sommer: I get "alock package is unstable" and "bi_db_open failed", which google says is permissions on /var/lib/ldap, which look correct.  but the contents of that dir are mostly 600 owned by root:root, and I'm chowning it all to openldap.  any ideas?
<ericmza> don't know if this topic belongs here, but - I'd like to know what others are doing to resolve the Ruby vulnerability for Gutsy
<ivoks> so... (offtopic) symbian goes open source
<ivoks> trappist: you started openldap as root, bad thing
<trappist> ivoks: I'm just running the init script (as root)
<sommer> trappist: sudo chown openldap.openldap /var/lib/ldap/*
<sommer> trappist: did you do a slapadd recently?
<ivoks> trappist: but at some point in past, you started it as a root
<trappist> sommer: yeah I did chown it
<sommer> does it work now?
<ivoks> jdstrand: ericmza looked like right guy for ruby, but he left too soon :D
<ivoks> or too early
<trappist> ivoks, sommer: I'm trying to set up openldap, so I've got a script that clobbers that whole directory and restarts openldap whenever I make a change.  and chowns it.
<jdstrand> ivoks: thanks
<jedi1> yup ivoks, nice thing of Nokia, tho I'm not sure if symbian can compare to linux if open moko and android are getting some nice phones with them
<trappist> sommer: my script stops slapd, kills the contents of /var/lib/ldap, chowns it, does a slapadd and restarts it.
<sommer> trappist: do another chown openldap.openldap after the slapadd
<ivoks> jedi1: symbian will be open sourced in next couple of years, i also think that will be too late
<trappist> sommer: ah!
<trappist> sommer: I think that did the trick
<sommer> trappist: you could also try doing slapadd -u openldap -g openldap -l you_file.ldif
<ivoks> but, sudenly, my phone doesn't feel so bad anymore :D
<trappist> shoulda thought of that myself
<trappist> sommer: I'll do that too, thanks
<sommer> trappist: np
<ivoks> sommer: ldap master of science
<ivoks> ;)
<sommer> trappist: you might also look into ldapadd... lets you make changes without stopping slapd :)
<ivoks> all that hanging with howard finally pays of :D
<sommer> ivoks: heh... not even close, I've just borked slapd enough times :)
<jedi1> ivoks I just wonder why nokia won't switch to android, I heard that someone already installed it on n95
<trappist> sommer: yeah that's for later :) I'm trying to get it set up now, and I'm constantly screwing it up, so once I get it right I'll start using those other tools
<sommer> ivoks: heheh... I did pick up some stuff
<ivoks> jedi1: they buyed trolltech and now symbian... it would be too bad to just drop it...
<jedi1> ivoks: but still would be easier to use qt on openmoko or android than symbian
<trappist> sommer: but, slapadd is not impressed with my options.  the man page says -g and -u aren't what we thought they were.
<jedi1> but I guess that nokia knows what they're doing
<sommer> trappist: heh, I could have been wrong about them... trust the man pages
<trappist> sommer: am I missing auth info in my data, or in slapd.conf? ... SASL(-13): user not found: no secret in database
<trappist> I get that when I ldapsearch
<sommer> trappist: I was probably thinking of ldapadd
<trappist> works if I ldapsearch -x
<sommer> trappist: right that error means it's looking for sasl, which you may not have configured
<sommer> I usually just use -x
<trappist> yeah I haven't, but I should before I roll this out
<trappist> trying to come up with an address book solution I can use from anywhere
<trappist> sommer: is it possible to auth against ldap itself, and not use a sasl db?  I've got an entry with a uid, cn, userPassword etc.  If I bind anonymously it all works, but if I try to auth with that info I get invalid dn syntax.
<jedi1> bye
<sommer> trappist: it is possible, how are you trying to auth?
<trappist> sommer: at the moment I'm not.  but I'm going to have to soon, and I'd like to auth against an ldap user database.
<sommer> trappist: just configure what ever app it is to look for the correct uid, and you should be good to go
<trappist> ok
<trappist> got kontact working beautifully with it so far :)
<osmosis> how does wget file resume work?
<ivoks> wget -c
<ivoks> --help is wonder-switch
<trappist> sommer: I say "ldapadd -D 'uid=trappist,dc=linuxkungfu,dc=org' -f contact.ldif", I get a password prompt, I enter my password, and I get user not found: no secret in database.  where I'm pretty sure it's in there.  any idea where I've gone wrong?
<trappist> sommer: this is pretty much my whole db: http://linuxkungfu.org/tmp/init.ldif
<nxvl> kees: i have just send you an e-mail
<nxvl> kees: i have just uploaded a new version of augeas with the changes you send me
<nxvl> kees: send me an e-mail if you find some more issues please!
<zul> mathiaz: no I was getting some dental work done
#ubuntu-server 2008-06-25
<mathiaz> zul: did you test the apache2 debdiff before uploading it ?
<mathiaz> zul: I was waiting for feedback on my debdiff from the sru team before uploading to -proposed
<michalski> when your at ther terminal and you hit ctrl-z it stops the process your doing and puts it on hold......how do you get it back? :P
<sommer> michalski: fg
<sommer> (foreground)
<michalski> awesome thanks sommer
<sommer> np
<hads> or bg
<michalski> im having a super hard time getting mysql to work , stupid language :P
<hads> Which may not be what you want in this case, but it's useful
<michalski> hey cool hads, thanks :)
<emgent> dendrobates: morning :)
<halcyonCorsair> hey, does anyone know about upstart scripts?
<halcyonCorsair> i'm trying to figure out how to make a service depend on another before it starts, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<osmosis> anyone know how to use cpu frequency scaling?
<jussio1> hi all, Im trying to set up svn correctly... sigh... I have it set up and working, but it just wont prompt for authentication. any Ideas. ( I set up http auth according to the ubuntu wiki)
<exot>  hello, I want to make a file writable by another server, what is the easiest way to do though ?
<kraut> moin
<exot>  hello, how can I export only one file from a file system, I need to make a file editable by another machine
<rodneyk> are there any packages for ubuntu that facilitate remote installation and a repository of software on win32 systems using krb5 and winbind on a domain with admin privileges to have permissions to exec
<Bert_2> Hi, is there still a way to run MySQL 4 on an ubuntu 7.10 server (ppa or backports or whatever) or do I need an older version of ubuntu server to do that ?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #242869 in firestarter (main) "dnsmasq's dhcp blocked to clients by firestarter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242869
<slim1> hi
<sethalton> anyone know about lamp? I think I downloaded an olderversion or something off of the ubuntu site... have the server installed.. but no lamp option came up
<slim1> how to open port 25 ?
<slim1> sethalton,  what you mean by " no lamp option come up " ?
<slim1> lamp ( Linux Apache Mysql Php ), which option from all this not work ?
<GeekSquadSF> I was looking for a gui way to manage the server (used to windows)
<GeekSquadSF> and one of the forums said that you had to install LAMP in order to run the gui side...
<hads> GeekSquadSF: LAMP stands for Linux Apache MySQL PHP, it's not a GUI just a collection of programs.
<GeekSquadSF> ah... hmm... Im just looking to setup an internal email server
<GeekSquadSF> and possibly learn to setup a domain controller... (not sure what that all includes
<hads> An email server isn't too difficult to setup but it will be a bit of work if you're only used to a GUI environment.
<hads> There should be a few howtos on the wiki etc. for setting up a mail server. I like Postfix (mail server software) myself.
<slim1> i can't send email i think because port 25 closed how to know if this port closed or not ?
<hads> slim1: `netstat -plnt | grep 25` should show you if there is anything listening on port 25
<slim1> hads,  no result
<slim1> this mean that is closed ?
<hads> Yes
<slim1> how to open it ?
<hads> Well, it means nothing is listening on that port.
<hads> Well, what mail server do you have installed?
<slim1> i don't have mail server
<slim1> i have only mail client
<slim1> mail server is not in my side
<slim1> i only get information to connect to it
<hads> Ah OK, you want to use an external mail server. Well outbound traffic is enabled by default so I doubt that's your problem.
<slim1> then i try to contact mail server admin
<GeekSquadSF> does postfix get installed if I chose email server during the setup process?
<hads> GeekSquadSF: I'm not sure what's installed by tasksel. You can check by running `dpkg -l | grep postfix`
<hads> If you get no result then it's not installed.
<GeekSquadSF> cool.. thanks for the help
<hads> No worries
<GeekSquadSF> and the army wonders why they have IT issues all the time
<hads> heh
<kraut> MCROSFT_MONKEY: get the fuck out of here! ;)
<MCROSFT_MONKEY> thats what IT guys are in the army
<tomsh> hi, is there some snapshot features (like vmware) on ubuntu kvm?
<MCROSFT_MONKEY> you can run VMware with ubuntu as a VM
<MCROSFT_MONKEY> and take snapshots of it
<tomsh> no...
<hads> tomsh: You can pause guests and resume them but there isn't a snapshot feature at the moment.
<tomsh> hads: thanks, the only solution is a traditiona backup solution?
<MCROSFT_MONKEY> I have no problem with creating snapshots of mine... running ubuntu server
<hads> tomsh: AFAIK yes at the moment. One of the virt gurus may be able to come up with a better solution thouhg.
<hads> MCROSFT_MONKEY: We're talking about kvm, the main supported virtualisation solution in Ubuntu
<tomsh> hads: ok
<hads> i.e. something like VMWare
<hads> You could take a snapshot and backup that but taking a snapshot shuts down the guest I believe (I don't use them myself).
<MCROSFT_MONKEY> same end result... you're running ubuntu-server... need to take snapshots of the system for later retrieval right?
<hads> MCROSFT_MONKEY: Not quite
<MCROSFT_MONKEY> i'll shut up then
<MCROSFT_MONKEY> srry
<hads> Talking about taking snapshots of guests running in kvm on top of Ubuntu
<tomsh> hads: for using on a datacenter i need sapshot feature...
<tomsh> snapshot
<MCROSFT_MONKEY> looking through the forums... someone posted that "sudo aptitude install x-window-system-core gnome-core" would install the gnome gui desktop...
<MCROSFT_MONKEY> not working...
<hads> I would say `aptitude install ubuntu-desktop` though you are better off learning the hard way.
<hads> If you're using the GUI tools you'll likely also need to ask for assistance in the #ubuntu channel as people here will be using the command line.
<MCROSFT_MONKEY> ok.. wilco.. thanks
<tomsh> ubuntu-desktop install xfce?
<tomsh> or gnome?
<soren> gnome (but this sort of question *really* belongs somewhere else)
<slim1> i just install mailserver , and notice that ISP block port 25, is it possible to change smtp port for mailserver or this is standard ?
<tomsh> soren: probably the correct question is "ubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu server install gnome?
<ScottK> slim1: You can change it.
<soren> tomsh: It's the same.
<soren> ScottK: Whuh?
<soren> ScottK: Er... Yeah, he can listen on a different port, but how's that going to make other mail servers deliver to it?
<tomsh> soren: ok sorry
<ScottK> soren: That's a good question.
 * ScottK answered what was asked.  
<soren> Well, half of it :)
<slim1> i'm using webmail for thunderbird to retreive hotmail emails and with wenmail i can change smtp to any value
<soren> "this is standard"> Yes, port 25 is the standard.
<soren> It's what other servers will attempt to connect to.
<slim1> in this image i can change smtp port to any value and send through it, http://webmail.mozdev.org/images/screenshots/page1.png
<slim1> of course, i don't know how it work
<soren> Er.. Yeah, if both server and client are yours, you can change their smtp port, but if you're going to be talking smtp to anyone else, they're going to be listening on (and sending to) port 25.
<slim1> soren but i can use this smtp also not for hotmail but for other mails and still working
<lukehasnoname> So according to our offices in Leatherhead, UK, it is almost pm.
<lukehasnoname> er, 2pm
<GeekSquadSF> anyone know if x-server is on the orig. ubuntu-serv?
<lukehasnoname> it is not
<GeekSquadSF> know where I can download it? or another gui for managing ubuntu-server?
<GeekSquadSF> used to windows.. trying to get weined off of gui's
<lukehasnoname> download it onto your server via apt-get
<lukehasnoname> if you download a window manager it will likely be a dependency
<lukehasnoname> so say you "apt-get install xfce"
<soren> Er.. No, it won't.
<soren> You don't need X to run a window manager.
<soren> Besides, these are #ubuntu questions. Not #ubuntu-server questions.
<GeekSquadSF> hehe... alright... you have a good site with lists of commands that I can use as a guide for managing the mail server and samba?
<lukehasnoname> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/
<lukehasnoname> soren pwned me
<GeekSquadSF> awesome... thanks guys.... hopefully I can quit using problem infested windows
<soren> sour code? That doesn't sound good.
<exot> hello, can I send a mail to my gamil account using sendmail ?
<exot>  hello, can I send a mail to my gamil account using sendmail, any help ?
<kraut> exot: echo foobar | mail -s "subject foo" foo@bar.com
<ScottK> Only 13 pre-requisite MIR needed to get spamassassin in Main.  Everyone is welcome to help ... List is in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/clamav-spamassassin-in-main
<exot> kraut, thank you really ..
<exot> u mean sendmail instead of mail ?
<kraut> mail uses sendmail
<kraut> exot: watch out the manpage
<musa22> hello people
<Petrov> hello
<musa22> pls how can i install ubuntu server on a machine
<musa22> ?
<Petrov> do you have the install cd?
<musa22> yes
<musa22> i am even running on hardy
<Petrov> and your question is how can i install ubuntu server ?
<musa22> yes
<Petrov> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts
<musa22> install and configure it for a small LAN
<musa22> ftp, print server, etc
<musa22> thanks man
<Petrov> when you install ubuntu server you can choose: mail, samba, printer, dns, ...
<Petrov> no problem
<musa22> thanks a lot
<Petrov> :p
<musa22> but, is it going to work with clients runnin windows
<musa22> ?
<Petrov> no idea, i never tested, but i think it will work
<musa22> ok
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #242956 in bind9 (main) "Bind9 (8.04) not returning 'ad' flag when dnssec is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242956
<zul> mathiaz: apache sru taken care of
<lamont> soren: around?
<lamont> dm_crypt hates me
<lamont> I hear you have the beating-stick
 * delcoyote hi
<soren> lamont: I might. :)
<lamont> so I have 2 partitions that I put into dm_crypt... and the bootup process politely asks for the passphrase for the first (swap), and then dies because / isn't found
<lamont> can I recover that from initramfs's prompt, or do I need to be back in the installer?
<lamont> soren?
<soren> lamont: Sorry, bad timing. I have to run. I'll be back later.
<lamont> meh
<lamont> I may get bored and just install it without encryption.
<bluk> hi there; I just installed Hardy server, and set up some service there, but although I can access them via LAN, I can't see them from the outside. I've disabled ufw and stopped apparmor; iptables seem to be empty. I also set another test-server to the same local IP, and it worked, so it's not a router misconfiguration. Any help would be very welcome.
<Deeps> bluk: netstat -anp|grep <service>, check what ips its bound to
<jdstrand> bluk: if you are switching around machines and using the same ip, you'll need for your arp cache to clear, or make sure that the interfaces use the same mac address
<Deeps> bluk: or rathar, sudo netstat -anp
<Deeps> and what jdstrand said
<bluk> ok, a minute (I think messages are delayed because of server split)
<bluk> so the service is bound to IP 0.0.0.0
<bluk> also the ssh is the only service bound to an IPv6 address (dunno if this might be a problem)
<bluk> jdstrand, it seems the arp cache was automatically cleared, it seems ok
<ScottK> ssh binding to IPv6 is normal.
<bluk> maybe i didn't really stopped the firewalls: i issued "ufw disable" and "/etc/init.d/apparmor stop" is this sufficient?
<ScottK> Neither should be needed.
<ScottK> ufw by default doesn't block anything and apparmor isn't a firewall.
<jdstrand> bluk: apparmor doesn't have anything to do with the firewall. unless you explicitly enabled ufw, it wasn't on
<bluk> can you confirm iptables won't block anything by default too?
<jdstrand> bluk: you can run 'ufw status' to see the status, and run 'iptables -L -n' to be ultra-sure
<bluk> ok, i just wanted to make sure it wasn't interferring so i enabled/disabled it
<bluk> ok i'll do it again :-)
<bluk> so ufw is "not loaded" and iptables just contain a rule i added (maybe useless but I had to try)
<bluk> ACCEPT     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:50
<bluk> (in chain INPUT, policy ACCEPT)
<bluk> was a test rule (I'm testing with nc -l -p 50)
<jdstrand> bluk: mind, I don't know your network, but all the arp caches along the way need to clear
<bluk> ok I have 3; this comp, the server, and the router, I'll do that
<soren> lamont: You should be able to fix that from initramfs.
<soren> lamont: You have cryptsetup in there, so you should be able to grab the right options from /etc/cryptblahb/blah
<lamont> except that when it prompts for the key, it does that in the usplash screen, which I can't get back to once I get into innitramfs
<soren> lamont: Unless it's luksFormat'ed, in which case it's much easier.
<soren> lamont: It can ask on the console, too.
 * lamont does a swapless install attempt for now
<lamont> well, it doesn't ask on the console
<bluk_> hi again; unfortunately, no progress with arp cache reset
<soren> lamont: Try booting without splash on the kernel cmdline.
<soren> lamont: Maybe it decides based on that.
<lamont> I already flattened it.
<soren> Oh, ok.
<lamont> btw, my normal trick of booting to the partitioner and then bringing up a shell?  not so good for recovery with dm_crypt.
<lamont> pls to fix0r that. kthx
<bluk_> something in Hardy-server is blocking incoming internet packets, but allows incoming local packets, but it's neither uwf nor iptables... what can it be?
<bluk_> i mean ufw*
<jklock> bluk: the second machine that you tried, did it have iptables installed and configured?
<mathiaz> soren: have you tried running a 2.6.26 based intrepid vm on a hardy host ?
<mathiaz> soren: It seems to be stuck in the boot process, just after the kernel has booted
<mathiaz> soren: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mathiaz/ifail.png
<Fenix|work> Greetings
<Fenix|work> anyone have a sendmail how-to for 8.04?
<ScottK> It starts with apt-get install postfix.
<Fenix|work> hehe
<Fenix|work> ok, and then with postfix, to set it up as a relay...
<ScottK> IIRC relayhost is an option presented to you when you install.
<ScottK> The server guide has docs on setting it up.
<Fenix|work> I'm reading it now
<Fenix|work> I assume I'm installing as 'internet with smart host'
<lamont> soren: screw it.  it doesn't like to boot without swap, either.
 * lamont decides that the laptop gets to be his dm_crypt playground, and leaves the desktop machine to post-boot happiness
<Fenix|work> ScottK, ok... postfix installed and working... now how do I make all local user accounts use a different domain name?
<bluk> I solved my server problem; the default gateway was incorrectly set by default, but the effect was weird: incoming local packets were accepted only if they were local: internet incoming packets were dropped. All of this because of an incorrect gateway, I noticed this by accident, I'm feeling lucky :-)
<lukehasnoname> ScottK: what is the name of that dedicated host
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #243061 in openldap2.3 (main) "slapd error while update from feisty to hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243061
<mathiaz> ScottK: do you plan to integrate clamav and spamassassin in the mail-server task once they're moved to main ?
<Koon> mathiaz: there is a known problem with 2.6.26-based intrepid VMs.
<Koon> mathiaz: iirc colin pushed the issue to the kernel guys.
<mathiaz> Koon: ok - thanks.
<mathiaz> ScottK: I've created a wiki page to keep of MIR for spamassassin and clamav
<mathiaz> ScottK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClamavSpamassassinInMain
<mathiaz> ScottK: could you update the spec url in the blueprint to point to it ?
<soren> lamont: I'm not sure I understood why you didn't just use the default encryption options in the installer (splits the drive into a boot partition and an encrypted PV, and puts everything else on LVM)?
<lamont> soren: show me where in the default installer options I get a 4 drive wide RAID setup with encryption on top of it.
<leonel> mathiaz:  ScottK  If you need help to test  clamav spamassassin  to move it to main   Just let me know ..   This is a great news
<lamont> soren: for bonus points, give me RAID5 for the filesystems, and raid0 for swap (so as to have one partition spread across the bunch of them, letting the partition sizes be sane, etc.
<lamont> and then you'll run into the issue that it only actually initializes one dm_crypt partition, and then blithely goes on to try mounting things (root, for example) from the others
 * lamont freely admits that his use case is maybe 2 sigma out
<lamont> soren: hence my "I give up.  I'll just do dm_crypt on the single-disk laptop, which is clearly the use case"
<lamont> also, it'd be nice if the partman screen wouldn't let me go change the raid drive parameters after the dm_crypt setup runs (and the raid drive gets smacked back to "do not use" instead of "physical partition for encryption"
<lamont> and it would be extra nice if I could go in and say just do the config portion of dm_crypt without overwriting all the data"
<lamont> since that's my trusty tried-n-true method for doing recovery on disks: boot up to the partitioner, bail, exec a shell, and presto.
<lamont> for RAID, add in a "configure software raid" in the middle to start md0 et al
<soren> lamont: Er.. I suggest you talk to Colin about all of that :)
<lamont> heh
<soren> In such a case, I'd set everything up manually, but that's rather painful, too.
<soren> painful, but possible. Unlike through the installer, apparantly.
<lamont> well, I expect that it's just a matter of catching it at the "please hit return after removing the CD" and fixing cryptroot to have more than one line in it
<lamont> OTOH, I grew tired
<ScottK> mathiaz: From my perspective integration is dependent on the server flavor spec.  That's how I'd do it.
<ScottK> mathiaz: wiki page is linked
<ScottK> lamont: http://archives.neohapsis.com/archives/postfix/2008-06/1215.html enjoy.
 * ScottK runs off.
<lamont> ScottK: heh
<lukehasnoname> ScottK: what is that dedicated server hosting you recommendeD?
<osmosis> how can I check if cpu frequency scaling is being used?
<lukehasnoname> soren: have you looked at xVM?
<osmosis> does  the linux-image-server  have support for cpu-frequency scaling ?
<lukehasnoname> ...
<lukehasnoname> ScottK and soren: set up an intelligent bot to respond to questions directed at y'all 24/7
<bigfootmachado> alguem utiliza msn-proxy ???????
<hansin> Does anyone know why the standard Ubuntu Server 8.04 install (I only chose to install the SSH services) runs Exim4 as a deamon?  It appears to be listening to the loopback host, but not sure.  I am not expert on this matter, and just want to get a sense of its purpose.  Thanks.
<hads> hansin: Exim is a mail server
<ScottK> Someone please tell lukehasnoname http://www.softlayer.com/ if he shows up again.
<ScottK> hansin: exim4 is not installed by default.  You installed something else that needed a mail server.
<hansin> hads: Thanks.
<hansin> ScottK: Thanks, I'll try nd figure out what did it.  I don't remember what it could have been, but will take a look.  I'll see if I can hit port 25 from the outside, or if it truely is just listening on loopback.
<ScottK> hansin: If you set this up recently you can grep /var/log/dpkg.log* for exim and then see what else was installed about that time.
<hads> A mail server is usually a good thing to have installed anyway (I prefer postfix but that's personal preference) you can just firewall it (which you should have anyway).
<ScottK> hads: I'd argue installing the minimal set of services is generally better.
<hads> You can also try uninstalling it with aptitude and it will complain if something depends on it and show you what it is.
<hads> ScottK: True, that is a good thing, but a bunch of things will try and mail if there is a problem on the system so I like to have an MTA installed personally.
<ScottK> Yes.  But then you want to configure it to deliver mail where it's wanted and so you should have it on purpose and not by accident.
<hads> Quite
<ScottK> leonel: It would be good to get some help doing the MIR paperwork.  That's the main thing needed.
<hansin> Thanks all.  But can you not just call the MTA on an "as needed" basis instead of running as an daemon, or maybe I am off here?
<ogra> <slangasek> I wonder if ScottK was interested in taking care of the selinux merges?
<ogra> ^^^^^ from -meeting
<uvirtbot`> ogra: Error: "^^^^" is not a valid command.
<ScottK> ogra: If I do it I only promise a minimal diff from Debian.  I don't know enough to get them working.
<ogra> i'll forward that to steve, thanks
#ubuntu-server 2008-06-26
<hansin> I figured it out in regards to Exim4.  "mysql-server-5.0" recommends "mailx" which depends on "exim4".  I used apptitude, and don't remember it asking me if I wanted to install the recommends files, but this has to be it, and maybe it installed by default.  Thanks for the help; I'm learn new bits all the time and appreciate the tips.
<hansin> meaning installed the depends files by default...
<hansin> woops, recommends...
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #243098 in samba (main) "samba in folder properties doesn't interact with samba in system administration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243098
<ScottK> mathiaz: ^^^ We ought to make sure that our mysql package in Intrepid doesn't install exim4.
<mathiaz> ScottK: right - that would be annoying
<leonel> ScottK: I'll check that  MIR  ..
<ScottK> leonel: Thanks.
<ScottK> It's mostly just grinding through documenting stuff.
<leonel> this is intended for Intrepid right ?
<osmosis> Can anyone tell me what this from my dmesg is being caused by? http://dpaste.com/59176/   2.6.24-19-server
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> leonel: The first thing to do is look at all the depends, recommends, and build-depends and see what is in Universe.  I don't think we want to promote all of clamav to Main, just clamd and the parts it needs.
<leonel> ScottK: ok  it's a new thing for me  ..
<leonel> ScottK: but I'll do it
<ScottK> leonel: Great.
<leonel> ScottK:  off the record ...  I'm finishing some work that has me busy this months and I want to start with merges ..
<ScottK> This probably isn't the best place for off the record comments.
<leonel> jejeje
<leonel> i know ..
<c1|freaky> how do I back up a gpg-key-pair ive generated using gpg --gen-key ? i know it's ID but don't know how to export or whatever you do with it to back it up oO
<Ashfire908> I'm trying to get Apache2 to use the php-cgi package, but when I visit a page, it offers to download the php page insteand of processing it. I've tried switching back to the apache module but the same thing happenes.
<Ashfire908> Anyone know how to solve it?
<chmac> Ashfire908: I had a similar problem when I was setting up a box. I removed apache and all the php stuff, then re-installed, and it worked
<exot> hello, please can any body help me to configure bugzilla to send mails, using either SMTP or sendmail, I spent 8 days for nothing
<RockHound> sommer: you up?
<kraut> moin
<exot> hello, I'm trying to  configure sendmail, but I get the messagestart-stop-daemon: stat /usr/sbin/sendmail-mta: No such file or directory (No such file or directory)
<exot> /etc/init.d/sendmail: 1287: /usr/sbin/sendmail-msp: not found
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #243157 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1 failed to install/upgrade: probl?mes de d?pendances - laiss? non configur?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243157
<sommer> RockHound: yo
<RockHound> sommer: ^^
<RockHound> sommer: I don't think that the start_tls issue has anything to do with the indexes, as I tested against a newly (with hardy-proposed) slave server
<RockHound> amongst others
<RockHound> but I posted them in any case
<sommer> RockHound: ya, it was kind of a long shot... I just noticed that it happaned far less once I indexed, so thought I'd double check
<sommer> I think what the issue needs is a stack trace either slapd or php5-ldap that shows an error
<RockHound> sommer: I have never done such a thing but am always will to learn ... any good documentation that can be recommend?
<RockHound> sommer: could we check what version of libldap authnz-ldap (apache2 acutally) and php5-ldap are compiled against? or are they dynamically linked?
<sommer> RockHound: not too sure on that myself, you should probably look at strace
<sommer> RockHound: not 100% sure on that either, but my money is on gnutls having slightly different behavior.  At least that seems to be one of the new things with the Hardy versions
<sommer> but until there's something concrete to point to and say this is the cause, it's kind of hard to solve the bug
<RockHound> hmm .. openldap with gnutls was really foobar for a while ... don't know if that still is the case though
<sommer> I'll probably have some more time this weekend to dive into it
<sommer> RockHound: I think it's pretty solid, but still maybe some corner cases that have some glitches
<sommer> or things just not tested as thouroughly
<sommer> I think experimenting with strace is the best place to start
<barjoman> Greetings
<barjoman> I've just installed Ubuntu Server Edition 7.10. Unfortunately, my user does not have sudo privileges
<barjoman> Any help with that would be appreciated
<barjoman> anyone here?
<lukehasnoname> he was impatient
<barjoman> hi
<barjoman> anyone here?
<ScottK> Yes
<barjoman> Great!
<ScottK> lukehasnoname: The answer to your question from yesterday is softlayer.com
<barjoman> I've just installed server v. 7.10, but unfortunately, my user does not have sudo privileges. I'm the only user installed...
<lukehasnoname> awesome
<sommer> ScottK: morning, I wasn't able to update my clamav team status... it's telling me I have three days left, until armameddon
<ScottK> barjoman: What is the exact error you get?
<ScottK> sommer: Looking.
<barjoman> ScottK: "sudo -v" yields: "Sorry, user barjoman may not run sudo on master"
<ScottK> Odd.
<ScottK> I know that doesn't help much.
<barjoman> hehe...
<RockHound> barjoman: but you setup a user on installation? is that the same user?
<barjoman> Rockhound: the only user set up on installation was barjoman
<RockHound> okay
<RockHound> hmm
<ScottK> sommer: Updated.
<barjoman> I'm currently logged in as "barjoman@master"
<sommer> ScottK: cool, thanks
<RockHound> barjoman: and the installation went without a problem?
<barjoman> Rockhound: I didn't see anything unusual. No errors or anything...
<RockHound> barjoman: are you experienced with ubuntu/linux?
<ScottK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClamavSpamassassinInMain is updated if anyone feels like working on Main Inclusion Reports.
<RockHound> I only see the chance of booting from a livecd and checking out /etc/group and /etc/sudoers
<barjoman> Rockhound: No I'm not. I've worked a bit with the desktop edition, but I am still very much an amateur
<RockHound> barjoman: then do yourself a favor and try to install it again ...
<barjoman> Rockhound: Should I boot from livecd first, or just go for the fresh install?
<ScottK> Wasn't there some bug about sudo and hostname mismatches?
<RockHound> barjoman: its your time, but I would just reinstall, since you have not customized anything yet ...
<ScottK> It might be useful to have some idea what he should do differently next time.
<RockHound> true
<ScottK> barjoman: Is it DCHP or static IP?
<RockHound> ScottK: maybe it was just a wierd coninciedence ...
<barjoman> ScottK: I'm using a DSL connection, so I think its DHCP
<RockHound> a look in /etc/group and /etc/sudoers might help
<RockHound> barjoman: you have router?
<RockHound> from the ISP?
<barjoman> Rockhound: yes, and yes
<RockHound> barjoman: okay ... then it could be a DNS glitch ... ScottK what do you think?
<RockHound> hostname glitch
 * ScottK is looking at bugs.
<ScottK> Wait one please.
<RockHound> k
<RockHound> barjoman: did it suggest a hostname to you while installing, other then the standard "ubuntu"?
<barjoman> Rockhound: I think I changed that to "master"
<RockHound> but it was just ubuntu?
<barjoman> yes
<RockHound> okay ... then DHCP did not supply a hostname
<RockHound> which is okay, I guess
<RockHound> lets wait for Scott
<barjoman> OK. I'm fetching a liveCD in the meantime
<ScottK> Which version are you one again?
<barjoman> the Server edition is 7.10
 * ScottK tosses Bug #19775 at barjoman to see what he thinks.
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 19775 in netcfg "Missing hostname in /etc/hosts causes sudo to fail" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/19775
<barjoman> Thanks ScottK. I gather the easiest fix is an upgrade to 8.04, correct? That isn't possible right now though. I'm booting with a liveCD to look into the /etc/sudoers folder
<ScottK> Sounds like a good plan.
<barjoman> alright
<barjoman> Unfortunately, I don't have permission to look at sudoers
<barjoman> I've opened up group though
<barjoman> is there anything I should be looking for?
<yell0w> edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname and reboot ?
<RockHound> barjoman: make sure, you are looking at the /etc/sudoers file of the harddisk and not of livecd
<barjoman> Rockhound: I am looking at the HD
<barjoman> yell0w: what exactly would I edit?
<RockHound> barjoman: okay ... does the bug effect you?
<barjoman> Rockhound: what do you mean? I definitely have the problem. Do you mean, do I have to use sudo?
<RockHound> no, no ... is the hostname missing in /etc/hosts as is stated in the bug
<RockHound> ?
<barjoman> hold on
<barjoman> yes
<barjoman> in /etc/hosts, the first line reads as follows:
<barjoman> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<RockHound> okay ... can you edit hosts?
<barjoman> yes
<RockHound> then add master after it
<RockHound> make sure you edit /etc/hosts on the HDD
<barjoman> So it should read as follows:
<barjoman> 127.0.0.1 localhost master
<RockHound> yes
<barjoman> correct?
<RockHound> yes
<RockHound> should be all there is too it
<barjoman> do I space or tab?
<RockHound> space
<barjoman> between localhost and master?
<barjoman> ok
<RockHound> it does not matter, IIRC
<barjoman> hmmphhh....I don't have permission to save the file
<barjoman> lemme double check that I'm editing on the HD
<barjoman> doesn't work unfortunately
<barjoman> I am indeed editing the file on the HD, but can't save it
<yell0w> sudo ?
<barjoman> I am attempting to edit /etc/hosts
<RockHound> barjoman: you need to use the livecd sudo command to edit the /etc/hosts on your HDD
<RockHound> I guess
<yell0w> sudo vi /etc/hosts
<barjoman> Does that mean I need to open a terminal?
<yell0w> sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<yell0w> yes
<RockHound> yell0w: better choice ;)
<yell0w> RockHound: not on terminal
<RockHound> yell0w: vi for a beginner is not a good choice ...
<RockHound> thats what I meant
<RockHound> but gedit is fine
<RockHound> seems to work
<mouz> (sorry if wrong channel: no answer in #ubuntu-testing) Is it OK if tests 2.3 through 2.9 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/ServerInstall are combined (combining the software selection steps)? It would make ISO server testing faster.
<barjoman> livecd seems to have frozen on me
<barjoman> I'm going to reboot
<lukehasnoname> <offtopic> One of you UK blokes, how much does petrol cost per litre over there?
<sommer> mouz: I don't combine them
<barjoman> yell0w/Rockhound: Terminal edits the file on liveCD
<sommer> mouz: the thinking is that it's "cleaner" to test individually, but OTOH testing a combination is probably good as well... at least that's my thought :)
<mouz> sommer: i won't combine them. thanks
<sommer> np
<barjoman> OK! Done!!!
<barjoman> I just did: "sudo gedit /media/disk/etc/hosts" instead
<barjoman> Unfortunately, "sudo -v" still yields "Sorry, user barjoman may not run sudo on master"
<barjoman> I need to leave right now, but I'll be back later to follow up on this
<barjoman> Thank you Rockhound, yell0w, and ScottK for your help
<barjoman> Cheers!
<zul> mathiaz: I may have a fix for the cacert gnutls openldap bug Im going to get him to test it when it builds in my ppa
<mathiaz> zul: great - is it a patch from upstream cvs ?
<zul> mathiaz: no its from a previous version of openldap which got dropped in oenldap2.1
<zul> previous debian version
<mathiaz> zul: it may worth asking upstream opinion on it
<zul> and the bacula-fd segfault is fixed locally as well
<zul> of course
<mathiaz> zul: that seems like a bug in upstream rather then a packaging issue
<zul> mathiaz: the bacula one? it is they have a patch in 2.2.10 which fixes it for 2.2.8, I had to revert debian's "fix"
<mathiaz> zul: nope - I'm talking about openldap
<zul> mathiaz: oh :) yeah its a bug in upstream I dont think they ever got that patch from debian
<zul> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-openldap/openldap/trunk/libraries/libldap/?rev=220&sc=1
<mralphabet> is there a flat file dictionary in apt? or anybody know where to get one?
<zul> mralphabet: what do you mean?
<zul> or what are you trying to do?
<ScottK> Note to self: It's Wietse Venema, not Weitse.
<melter> how do i get ubuntu server to automatically set the hostname from a dhcp server, for example, dynXXX.example.com?
<Tophat> is it possible to replace my current windows servers with ubuntu server and have my users use ubuntu and have them log into the said servers as they would with MS domains?
<bamed> Tophat: yes, Samba can be configured as a Windows PDC, however it can't serve AD just yet, it acts like an NT4 PDC
<Tophat> well im not trying to add ubuntu to my network, im looking into removing windows and replacing it with linux.  so no need for any windows PC's.  we just need to have the users log in to the ubntu server and get the updates or settings we have configured for them. ? possible?
<bamed> what kind of updates or settings, or you talking about Group Policies and WSUS?
<bamed> you can use Samba in Ubuntu as a central login server and to provide share
<bamed> *shares
<Tophat> really?
<Tophat> i thought samba was jsut to link windows shares and stuff.
<bamed> like I said, it can have all the functionality of a Windows NT4 Primary Domain Controller
<bamed> just no Active Directory until Samba4 is released
<Tophat> thats awesome! and i can add users and delete users from the samba server for the entire network?
<bamed> yep, I think there's a guide in the wiki somewhere
<bamed> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba <-lots of useful info
<Tophat> thats awesome! thanks bamed!
<bamed> y/w
<ScottK> melter: If the dhcp server provides the hostname, then an Ubuntu server should set it if it's setup for dhcp.
<melter> ScottK, i have dhcp3-client installed, and it's not working
<melter> ScottK, the dhcp server is providing names because my non-ubuntu boxes are getting set correctly
<ScottK> Not sure what to tell you then.  Maybe someone else knows.
<jdstrand> zul: hmm, I haven't gotten to looking into bug #241448 more yet, but it feels like the samba changes exposed a gstreamer bug" bug #61147 and gnome bug #359133 (and gnome bug #536949 )
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 241448 in totem "Playing from Samba SMB shared folder now is not possible (it could be done until last upgrade)." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241448
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 61147 in totem "edgy: totem can no longer stream from samba share (dup-of: 60326)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/61147
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 60326 in gnome-vfs2 "[edgy] gstreamer, rhythmbox won't read files over smb" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/60326
<uvirtbot`> Gnome bug 359133 in Module: smb "[gnomevfssrc] smb:// - could not read from (valid) resource" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359133
<uvirtbot`> Gnome bug 536949 in GStreamer backend "Can not read from Samba location with weird charaters" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=536949
 * jdstrand high fives uvirtbot` 
<zul> jdstrand: *sigh*
<zul> jdstrand: I think the desktop team knows about it
<jdstrand> zul: I am still not sure if it was the -updates bits or the -security bits, but hope to get to the bottom of it
<jdstrand> somewhat soon
<jdstrand> I've got some -security stuff that needs to get out before I can work on it though
<zul> jdstrand: cool Ill take a look but you arent able to reproduce it are you?
<jdstrand> zul: no, but more information came in-- specifically that mounting seems to work fine in all cases.  that was my test case-- I didn't do the nautilus browse and play-- I did mount, nautilus to mount point, play
<jdstrand> zul: also, people finally sent in smb.conf files for their servers
<zul> jdstrand: yeah I saw
<jdstrand> zul: like I said, I haven't had much time to look into it yet
<bdmurray> kirkland: is there a sort by date option for the doc search?
<kirkland> bdmurray: how do you mean?
<bdmurray> I'm search irclogs only and want the most recent conversations first
<kirkland> bdmurray: sorry, no, it's up to google's algorithm at that point
<zul> jdstrand: doesnt help that gnome's bugzilla seems to be down for me
<jdstrand> :(
<kirkland> bdmurray: hang on... i found a lead....
<bdmurray> being able to search the irclogs is really helpful
<kirkland> bdmurray: hmm, not sure this is going to help much, but this is what I have at my disposal...
<kirkland> bdmurray: http://code.google.com/apis/soapsearch/reference.html
<kirkland> bdmurray: see "Date Restricted Search"
<kirkland> bdmurray: unfortunately, the format must be Julian dates
<bdmurray> haha
<kirkland> bdmurray: number of days since January 1, 4713 BC
<kirkland> :-P
<bdmurray> that's great
<kirkland> bdmurray: right, because the sum total of a webpages update between January 1, 4713 BC and about 1993 is a whopping ZERO
<bdmurray> kirkland: inurl might work better since the log files are dated
<kirkland> bdmurray: yeah, good call
<kirkland> bdmurray: apparent the Google Search Appliance supports human readable formats:
<kirkland> http://code.google.com/apis/searchappliance/documentation/46/xml_reference.html
<kirkland> bdmurray: ie, daterange:2004-01-13..2006-01-13
<ScottK> leonel and anyone else interested (sommer?): I've done some MIR for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClamavSpamassassinInMain to get things started.  Please jump in and grab some.
<sommer> ScottK: cool, ya I was planning on taking a look at that this weekend... working on some LDAP shtuff that will hopefully be over the hump by then
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> The MIR for spamassassin are all perl modules.  They should be pretty easy, just a lot to grind through.
<FuRom> Anyone in here know anything about ettercap and filters?
<ScottK> sommer: I'm also going to want to talk to you about documentation for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerAmavisdDKIMSpec
<leonel> ScottK: in the weekend  I'll  work on it
<sommer> ScottK: sure, I'm up for helping with whatever
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> I'm trying to get the DKIM MIR done today.
<FuRom> ﻿﻿I could use some help with ettercap filtering. I'm trying to run http://pastie.org/222744 and it doesn't change "Google" to "GOOGLE" at all, when I go to google.com, when I'm running the filter. Is there some extra library that I need to install or something to make filter's work? It runs through the if statement. It'll return text from msg(), but if I search DECODED.data or DATA.data, for "Google", it doesn't find anything. I
<FuRom> Gah, lol
<FuRom> Wrong room xD
<melter> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to set the hostname to the one provided by the dhcp server?
<melter> if i install another dhcp client, like pump, how does ubuntu server know which client to use at boot time, dhclient or pump?
<loeppel> hi there
<lukehasnoname> melter and loeppel: A lot of times this channel is slow, so be patient for someone who might be able to help.
<lukehasnoname> just letting you guys know
<loeppel> ;)
<melter> lukehasnoname, i've been trying to solve this problem off and on for weeks now, so i've learned to have patience :)
<loeppel> i'm trying to backport php 5.2 to dapper - first i tryed prevu but this fails cause of some issues if pbuilder and local repos
<loeppel> but then i found dotdeb which contains a php 5.2.6 for debian sarge and etch
<loeppel> but it seems that the package names between ubuntu and debian differs
<loeppel> :(
<loeppel> but they building them with libapr0 and the ubuntu gutsy source package need libapr1 - so i think this is required by a patch?
<axisys> how do I get a restart notification after apt-get upgrade done kernel update ?
<mralphabet> zul: grep SomeStringOfLetters SomeDictionary
<mralphabet> zul: is what I am trying to do, though i can't seem to find 'SomeDictionary' to sue
<mralphabet> use even
<zul> mralphabet: im missing the context for this
<mralphabet> 10:38 < mralphabet> is there a flat file dictionary in apt? or anybody know where to get one?
<ScottK> mathiaz: All the MIR for the DKIM spec are done and waiting for ubuntu-mir to process them.
<mralphabet> 10:38 < zul> mralphabet: what do you mean?
<mralphabet> 10:39 < zul> or what are you trying to do?
<mralphabet> zul: sorry, I know it has been a few hours
<zul> then can you restare what you are doing then?
<mralphabet> zul: what I want to do is be able to grep a dictionary file
<zul> mralphabet: so grep [a-z]* filename
<mralphabet> right, the piece I am missing is 'filename'
<mralphabet> I am trying to find some sort of flat file dictionary or other dictionary file that is easily grepable
<thinkmassive> I left an install running on a VM over night and now it is stuck at "Select and install software" at 80% on "Configuring openssh-server"
<thinkmassive> is there some way to get the status on another console, to see what processes are running?
<thinkmassive> I'd rather not quit the installer and start from scratch since it's this far
<_sourcemaker> i have installed the ubuntu server edition and it's working pretty cool... are there documentation to secure the server (LAMP) as well as installing security updates?
<_sourcemaker> i have installed the ubuntu server edition and it's working pretty cool... are there documentation to secure the server (LAMP) as well as installing security updates?
<ScottK> _sourcemaker: You should probably be looking in https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<lukehasnoname> A ban on handguns in Washington DC has been ruled unconstitutional by the United States Supreme Court.
<axisys> how do I cacth the restart notification? after all I am not using in this gui
<axisys> s/cacth/catch/
<mathiaz> ScottK: awesome !
<c1|freaky> is there any websoftware (webinterface) to manage documents etc.?
<ScottK> Of course that needed only 6.  Spamassassin needs 14 (12 still needed).
 * yarddog buys an AK47 for the house
<yarddog> hehe, wrong window
<uvirtbot> New bug: #243337 in openldap2.3 (main) "slapd: search.c:970: oc_filter: Assertion `f != ((void *)0)' failed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243337
<uvirtbot> New bug: #243338 in samba (main) "wireless network connection lost on samba connect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243338
<jdstrand> c1|freaky: I have used docmgr in the past, but it isn't packaged
<c1|freaky> jdstrand: ok thank you ill have a look at it :D
<nxvl> soren: around?
#ubuntu-server 2008-06-27
<mathiaz> zul: were you able to link openldap upstream bugs in LP ?
<zul> mathiaz: no I havent tried
<kraut> moin
<jdstrand> zul: I have a little time to play with samba bug #241448
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 241448 in totem "Playing from Samba SMB shared folder now is not possible (it could be done until last upgrade)." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241448
<zul> jdstrand: and?
<jdstrand> zul: I was wondering what your findings were
<zul> inconclusive for me
<jdstrand> ok
<zul> what are your findings? ;)
<jdstrand> maybe I'll get lucky
<jdstrand> nothing yet-- I only just now found the time :)
<zul> heh
<jdstrand> zul: ruby update was pretty time consuming
<zul> jdstrand: I bet, another mysql like?
<jdstrand> zul: no, the patches were straightforward enough. upstream was not forthcoming publically on the disclosure, and there was a regression in their updates, so it was trying to make heads or tails of all that, and then all the testing
<jdstrand> *loads* of testing
<zul> jdstrand: sounds like fun :)
<zul> im in the middle of iso testing, I can do this without looking now
<jdstrand> zul: in the end, upstream was quite helpful and things turned out well
<zul> jdstrand: good to hear
<jdstrand> re iso testing> yeah, I hear you
<jdstrand> zul: did you get host's nautilus Network/Windows Networking to see your samba server that was in a vm?
<zul> jdstrand: no it was with real hardware
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> vms can see each other fine...
<jdstrand> oh well, I'll just use vms for now
<jdstrand> wild stuff- watching a flash video in a vm (no sound mind you, but still)
<jdstrand> soren: ^
<nijaba> jdstrand: you should cut on isolation.  I know flash is bad, but to use a vm to watch a video.... ;)
<jdstrand> nijaba: I'm *very* careful
<jdstrand> ;)
<zul> jdstrand: for what its worth I still havent been able to reproduce that bug from hardy server to hardy client
<melter> does anyone know why dhclient wouldn't be setting the hostname provided by the dhcp server?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #243525 in openldap2.3 (main) "slapd needs apparmor changes for cn=config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243525
<zul> mathiaz: im going to get jcastro to add openldap its to the list as well
<zul> jdstrand: ping
<lukehasnoname> zul: pong
<lukehasnoname> :(
<jdstrand> zul: pong
<jdstrand> zul: ack apparmor-- I'll fix it
<mathiaz> jdstrand: are you refering to bug 243525 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 243525 in openldap2.3 "slapd needs apparmor changes for cn=config" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243525
<jdstrand> mathiaz: I was-- but if you are working on, feel free to take it :)
<mathiaz> jdstrand: well - I'm working on the cnconfig migration spec for intrepid
<mathiaz> jdstrand: so I'll fix it while doing it
<mathiaz> jdstrand: however, it may be worth for an SRU
<jdstrand> mathiaz: SRU for hardy? we have cnconfig in there?
<jdstrand> mathiaz: cool on you fixing it in intrepid though ;)
<mathiaz> jdstrand: yes - you can setup cnconfig in hardy - but it's done by default
<jdstrand> reading the forum does suggest people are using it there as well
<mathiaz> jdstrand: cnconfig has been available since 2.3
<jdstrand> mathiaz: ok
<mathiaz> jdstrand: there is just nothing in the debian scripts to support cnconfig
<jdstrand> are you saying you'd like me to process the SRU?
<mathiaz> jdstrand: well - I don't know if it would qualify for an SRU
<jdstrand> (I can, though it won't probably be today)
<mathiaz> jdstrand: oh - I don't think it has to be done so quickly
<jdstrand> mathiaz: oh it is a totally minimal change with virtually no regression potential-- I think it might be
<mathiaz> jdstrand: for hardy, I'd like to get 2.4.10 as an sru
<mathiaz> jdstrand: and then we can add support for slapd.d in the apparmor profile at the same time
<jdstrand> mathiaz: ah right. we can fix it in there then, with a little line saying 'cnconfig now works'
 * jdstrand nods
<mathiaz> jdstrand: I aggree that the potential for regression is minimal
 * delcoyote hi
<Fenix|work> Greetings
<Fenix|work> I need a hand with postfix
<Fenix|work> I don't want to have local mailboxes... I want all usermail for *@localhost to be redirected to *@domain.com
<Fenix|work> ... without having to enter in an alias for each and every user
<uvirtbot> New bug: #239184 in openldap2.3 (main) "evolution-exchange-storage crash in e2k_global_catalog_lookup and ber_flush2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239184
<zul> jdstrand: ping
<jdstrand> zul: pong
<zul> jdstrand: i setup a samba under dapper with one of the configuration files found in the bug and I wasnt able to copy a file over
<zul> this is with a hardy client
<jdstrand> zul: well, that sounds like a different bug entirely, or possiobly misconfiguration?
<jdstrand> zul: I haven't played with dapper yet, though seb128 was able to definitively show it was the -security update
<zul> could be misconfiguration but running it through testparm says it ok
<jdstrand> CVE-2008-1105
<uvirtbot> jdstrand: Heap-based buffer overflow in the receive_smb_raw function in util/sock.c in Samba 3.0.0 through 3.0.29 allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a crafted SMB response. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-1105)
<jdstrand> zul: the question is, is the update wrong or is it right with clients misbehaving
<jdstrand> zul: I have some leads though
<zul> jdstrand: coolio
<ScottK> Fenix|work ought to have more patience.
<lukehasnoname> true
<ScottK> sommer: I was working with a DD on getting your php-clamavlib fix uploaded to Debian yesterday and he pointed out that even with the patch, there is still clamav.maxratio in the package.  I know it builds with your change, but do you know if it will actually successfully scan files.
<sommer> ScottK: yep, it did... but I think there was another bug about php-clamavlib, and when I was checking for a new upstream version the project was unavailable
<sommer> ScottK: I guess my question was is there still an upstream?
<ScottK> Dunno.  It seems pretty dead.
<ScottK> Maybe removal is the best option then.  There's a pending removal bug in Debian.
<sommer> ScottK: I agree with that.  I don't think a PHP virus scanner is all that useful, but then again someone went through the trouble to write it... for a time
<sommer> ScottK: here's that bug I was thikning of Bug #234927
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 234927 in php5 "delay php script execution on cli" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234927
<ScottK> Ah.  OTOH it obviously has users.
<ScottK> sommer: Since you've already invested effort in fixing it up, how would you feel about finishing the work to get it in shape and then we leave it for the next time it's broken to remove it?
<sommer> ScottK: sure, what all needs to be done?
<sommer> ScottK: oh ya, the max ratio thing... I'll whip something up this weekend probably
<jdstrand> zul: at what loglevel and which logs are most interesting for samba
<jdstrand> zul: I haven't been able to reproduce it (still)
 * jdstrand goes to try on real hardware
<ScottK> sommer: Great.
<zul> jdstrand: debug level 9 and /varr/log/log.smbd
<zul> or log.workstation
<jdstrand> zul: that is what I thought (though wasn't sure if 10 is useful)
<jdstrand> zul: thanks
<zul> jdstrand: np
<uvirtbot> New bug: #243610 in samba (main) "Can't connect to Windows Servers in Ubuntu 8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243610
<FuRom> http://pastie.org/223607 This is the end of my apache access.log. The 85.190.0.3, port 80 is open, and I checked it out, and it said "If you see portscans/abuse from 85.190.0.3 Please read http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#proxies"
<FuRom> My entire system has frozen at the times in my logs.
<jpds> FuRom: isn't ::1 the loopback for ipv6?
<FuRom> hmm
<FuRom> jpds, I have no idea what ipv6 is, I was completely confused by this stuff in my log =/
<jpds> FuRom: And if your question is a Freenode question I suggest trying #freenode
<Deeps> "Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.6(2007-09-24) (internal dummy connection)"
<Deeps> being the useragent
 * jpds points FuRom to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6 .
<Deeps> the bit in brackets suggests you have something running locally thats doing that
<FuRom> o_o
<FuRom> Oh, really?!
<Deeps> ::1 is the ipv6 equivilant of 127.0.0.1
<Deeps> given that ubuntu supports ipv6 out of the box now, as do many packages, chances are something's just connecting to localhost, and hitting ::1 instead of 127.0.0.1
<FuRom> Oh
<Deeps> but you have something running locally that's doing that
<FuRom> Any idea what 85.190.0.3 - - [27/Jun/2008:14:55:51 -0400] "CONNECT 213.92.8.7:31204 HTTP/1.0" 405 391 "-" "-" is? I've never seen "CONNECT" there before. I'mma read about ipv6 in a min
<Deeps> someone trying to use your webserver as a proxy
<FuRom> The internal dummy connection doesn't seem to be the issue, because it's accured before with no problem.
<Deeps> and failing
<FuRom> Oh
<FuRom> Could that cause problems? O_o
<Deeps> not really
<FuRom> Like, being iced?
<Deeps> unless you get a massive storm of them
<FuRom> I only got a couple.
<FuRom> Hmm
<Deeps> the occasional one here and there isn't anything to worry about though, it's similar to portscans
<FuRom> Ah, I see.
<FuRom> It only bothered me, because I can only assume 85.190.0.3 is the IP of a proxy server.
<Deeps> could be, if the person trying to find new proxies is using an existing one,
<FuRom> Ah
<FuRom> Thanks guys, I appreciate the info. Hopefully, it'll all go well.
#ubuntu-server 2008-06-28
<MatBoy> does someone know how to get egroupware 1.4.004 into Ubuntu server ? Server is still loaded with 1.2 :
<LMJ> hello the chan
<AnRkey> i need to move my server to a new box. The server has 3 drives in a raid 5 software setup. The old server is a core2 duo and the new server is an amd 3400+. Can I just take the old drives and shove them in to the new box and boot up?
<AnRkey> running 7.10 on the box
<ivoks> if this is software raid, yes
<nandersson> anybody that knows of any guideline/best practice how to package a java-app? I.e where to put classfiles and the executables?
<ivoks> did anyone expirience problems with solaris and ubuntu 8.04?
<ivoks> this is really strange
<ivoks> i can't wget/scp/ftp file bigger than 40kbytes from solaris to newer versions of ubuntu or debian or redhat
<ivoks> but it works with older version of ubuntu, other solaris and probably windows
<AnRkey> ivoks, gonna give it a try
<AnRkey> ivoks, will i have problems with the switch from intel dual core to amd single core?
<ivoks> you shouldn't
<AnRkey> ok cool
<AnRkey> thanks
<AnRkey> ivoks, do the drives have to be plugged in in a certain order?
<ivoks> no
<AnRkey> ok cool
<AnRkey> thanks again
<AnRkey> i have to shut down now to do the move
<AnRkey> later
<ScottK> leonel and sommer: Getting an MIR done for clamav/spamassassin?  I'm around now to answer questions.  I won't be past about two hours.
<sommer> ScottK: still around?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> sommer: ^^
<sommer> ScottK: working on mail-spf-perl, and wasn't sure about the daemon question
<sommer> it does actually supply a daemon spfd, but there's no start script
<sommer> just wanted to double check that the answer should be "yes"
<ScottK> OK.  If there no init in the spf-tools binary?
<ScottK> If/is
<sommer> nope, no init
<ScottK> Then I'd answer yes, but there is no provided init.
<ScottK> sommer: Which binary package is that in?
<sommer> cool, will do
<sommer> spf-tools-perl (/usr/sbin/spfd)
<ScottK> OK.  We don't need spf-tools-perl promoted, so you should say in the MIR that binary should stay in Universe.
<ScottK> We want to promote source + only the needed binaries.
<sommer> okay, will do
<sommer> I'd think spamassassin would only need libspf-mail-perl
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> sommer: I'm taking off now.  FYI, I know the upstream/Debian maintainer for mail-spf-perl.
<sommer> ScottK: cool, getting close... looking at debian policy compliance, and from what I've read of the policy it's good :)
<gringo> ehlo@all, this is my first time setting up a mailserver, I've been working on this for several days now and went through several howtos, basically I got everything setup -> postfix combined with dovecot(maildir|ssl/tls) however, now I am stuck on getting sasl setup so I can actually send mails through evolution. I realyl hope someone can help me here, because the users in #ubuntu.de remain clueless or don't want to talk...
<gringo> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/380172/
<sommer> gringo: you might try the serverguide: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/postfix.html
<sommer> gringo: it details configuring postfix with dovecot-sasl
<sommer> gringo: also you might double check permissions on private/auth... from the log output you posted that may be an issue
<gringo> well, the file auth does not exist at all...
<gringo> in that dir
<sommer> gringo: that'd probably be the problem :)
<gringo> and I didn't wanan do some noobish stupid things and mess around in the spool dir
<gringo> can I just go ahead and create it?
<sommer> gringo: see https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/postfix.html Configuring SASL section
<sommer> gringo: and also the smtp-auth sasl postfix configs above that section
<sommer> basically postfix needs to be able to access a sasl daemon/socket thingy
<sommer> postfix supports cyrus sasl and dovecot-sasl... dovecot is somewhat easier to setup IMHO
<nandersson> note: I wouldn't recommend self signed certs in a MTA
<nandersson> I've run into some nasty problems. Some MTA's just directed my mail to /dev/null
<gringo> nandersson, that is just while I'm setting things up... I'll get myself a true cert as soon as things are stable
<nandersson> Everything sorted out just fine when I bought a SSL from a trusted CA. But it's important that the cert corresponds to the hostname when you do a reverse lookup
<nandersson> gringo, I bought from RapidSSL
<nandersson> i.e you don't want to buy a cert for mail.domain.com if it's a CNAME record
<gringo> sommer, followed setp-by-step through the guide and still get http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/380175/
<sommer> gringo: you've configured dovecot ?
<gringo> yes
<sommer> and restarted it?
<gringo> dovecot -n -> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/380176/
<gringo> yes I did restart the whole thing
<gringo> fetching mails with evolution works just fine... it's just the sending part something in smtp soewhere
<sommer> gringo: looks like you didn't change the path option in the socket listen directive: path = /var/spool/postfix/private/auth-client
<sommer> postfix runs in a chroot, which means the sasl path needs to be adjusted
<gringo> but auth-client does not exist in /var/spool/postfix/private/
<sommer> gringo: right if you configure dovecot to use it and restart dovecot it should create it
<gringo> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/380177/
<gringo> I pasted my dovecot.conf, I resarted it and auth-client isn't loaded... what could be going wrong?
<sommer> gringo: make your dovecot.conf look like this http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/380178/
<sommer> gringo: you have: path: /var/run/dovecot/auth-client
<sommer> postfix can't access that directory
<sommer> it needs to be path = /var/spool/postfix/private/auth-client
<gringo> I love you man
<sommer> heh, does that mean it worked?
<gringo> I'm serious you're my personal 1 minute super hero
<gringo> it worked
<sommer> gringo: party!
<gringo> finally... so the users in #ubuntu.de where absolutely right... mailserver noob do need an average of three days to get things running... it is my third day ^^
<sommer> gringo: heh, it's all about experience
<gringo> I am so happy... so now why did it not ask me for a password? that does not sound good...? spam...
<sommer> you probably configured it in your mail client
<sommer> or your mail client is defaulting to the password you used for pop, imap, etc
<gringo> hm... possible...
<gringo> is there a way to flush passwords in evolution? they are set to don't remember
<sommer> gringo: not sure, don't use evolution myself
<gringo> ok now: I sent the first email via smtp with evolution to myself... the secon over gmx webmail... both never arrived in my inbox, why? http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/380182/
#ubuntu-server 2008-06-29
<uvirtbot> New bug: #243878 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "adding MYHTBUNTU to my Hardy Ubunutu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243878
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone else getting no responce from packages,ubuntu.com search ?
<hads> Looks like I can't reach it from here.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ah well
<ph8> hi all - i've just finished my degree! So now i can concentrate on ubuntu server a bit, i'm signed up on launchpad etc for a while now - i've got a strong background in server admin, php/perl/python webapps, database admin and other bits and pieces - anyone got any idea what i should start on? i'd love some mentoring if available
<Birthday_Kaiser> wd :)
<ph8> thanks :)
<Birthday_Kaiser> what did you do it in?
<ph8> Software Engineering
<Birthday_Kaiser> fancy
<Birthday_Kaiser> ;)
<ph8> Computer science for two years then you specialise into agile methods and the like
<Birthday_Kaiser> wd :)
<ph8> do you work on server?
<Birthday_Kaiser> no, i just use it at work
<ph8> I use it on my machines also :)
<ph8> love it, apart from all the initial hardy issues
<ph8> Say, you don't know of anything that i can install on all my servers to enable a nice 'server online, uptime:, load:' type display on one terminal machine do you?
<Birthday_Kaiser> not sure i follow exactly
<ph8> a sort of status display for all your machines, but from your home pc, for example
<ph8> presumably you'd need a special daemon or ssh login access to all machines for it to work
<Birthday_Kaiser> i'm not aware off the top of my head
<ph8> just something i fancied, might make one
<ph8> hmm, i'm trying to install daily-current on a virtual machine (KVM) and the installer freezes at the language selection screen (not the first language selection screen, but the one in the installer itself) - any idea why? / how to install some other way?
<Zyna> ehlo@all
<bicz> moin
<Zyna> deutsch?
<Zyna> deutscher chan?
<bicz> eheh
<bicz> nain :)
<Zyna> I'm in the process of setting up a postfix+dovecot with ssl/tls and am experiancing problems while getting amavis to work. when telnetting myself to send a testmail I get amavais: ACCESS DENIED FROM my.pub.ip, policy bank ' ' in /var/log/mail.log the messages then drops and never reaches the inbox... can anyone help?
<axisys> if I change the date will it stick after the reboot?
<axisys> ^ using date command that is
<uvirtbot> axisys: Error: "using" is not a valid command.
<JanC> Zyna: I use postfix + dovecot + TLS/SSL, but I gave up on Amavis very fast
<JanC> (I don't like software that I have to restart every day)
<Zyna> what do you use instead?
<JanC> nothing yet (my mail client(s) filter at least as good as any server could)
<JanC> and I want to find a good solution for client <-> spam marking before I implement anything else
<JanC> but I'm talking about a personal server of course
<JanC> I mean "client <-> server spam marking"
<JanC> I use bogofilter client-side, but I would like to implement it server-side, except there seems to be no easy way that I know to do so which integrates with common mail clients...
<nandersson> Anybody knows how to get Eclipse 3.4 into Ubuntu 8.04 without breaking the repository?
<todd_dsm> I was logging in today to see what the best method is for installing X/GNOME on the 8.04 Server, configuring, then removing the UI and going back to bash. I'm not quite to the place yet, with linux, where I can do it all from command line. I can't seem to dredge a howto from the forums. If anyone can help that would be awesome. Thanks!
<ScottK-laptop> todd_dsm: The best method is don't, but if you really want to, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, do your stuff, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, sudo apt-get autoremove.
<todd_dsm> I understand that there are security concens heading down this road but I don't know what they are. Is installing the UI in this way, then uninstalling it, the (rough) equivalent to never having had it in the first place? Are the other cleanup tips, etc?
<ScottK-laptop> Rough equivalent yes.
<ScottK-laptop> It'll leave config files, but that should be about it.
<ScottK-laptop> Any new users created will remain too.
<todd_dsm> You sounded like you had a valid concern when advising not to. I hate to ask but could you elaborate a little more in this area. I do plan to remove the UI and be back to command line only after configuration.
<ScottK-laptop> It's fine to do it, but it's better to learn how to manage your system without it.
<ScottK-laptop> I found as I was learning the hard way that I gained a much better understanding of my systems and am a much better admin for it.
<todd_dsm> I completely agree. I like knowing that a bash prompt on a server in my house will be similar to one as a server half way around the world: one skill set for all computers.
<todd_dsm> I'm just trying to dump all of the windows stuff faster than my learning curve is allowing for my comfort.
<emgent> heya dendrobates :)
<todd_dsm> thanks for the help, now I have a plan. Cheers, mate!
<emgent> ScottK-laptop: around ?
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.
<JanC> todd_dsm: if this is a local system, try the desktop version first, and once you feel comfortable enough on the commanline, do a reinstall
<emgent> ScottK-laptop: We can backport libfprint, pam-fprint and fprint-demo in hardy?
<ScottK-laptop> emgent: The packages don't currently exist in Hardy?
<emgent> I backported this packages in ubuntu-flybook PPA for Hardy, but i`d like see it in Universe.
<emgent> ScottK-laptop: only in intrepid
<ScottK-laptop> emgent: So all the build-deps are present in Hardy?
<emgent> sure
<ScottK-laptop> !backports | emgent
<ubottu> emgent: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<todd_dsm> I always feel icky when I re-install. Reason being I'm in QA professionally. When I don't find proper root-cause, fix, and retest, I feel like I'm being lazy :) I also feel that, on a linux system, the learing will never end. I'm just trying to embrace the process in the right method.
<ScottK-laptop> emgent: Report the backports bug, say they build, install, and run in the bug and then ping me.
<emgent> i will open bug, thanks ScottK-laptop.
<todd_dsm> I hope that didn't sound too snooty(?)
<todd_dsm> thanks for the help - peace!
<JanC> todd_dsm: the reason why I suggested a re-install was re-starting from a clean install
<todd_dsm> I got you ;)
<JanC> you can of course try what ScottK-laptop suggested (removing X etc.)
<JanC> but it's never as "clean"
<todd_dsm> ideally, I would like to go with the first method. realistically, I will probably end up using yours, lol
<ScottK-laptop> todd_dsm: Generally reinstall isn't needed.  I've got systems upgraded 4 times now from since I switched to Ubuntu.
<todd_dsm> I'm all about clean too ;)
<JanC> there's nothing wrong with restarting after a trial period
<ScottK-laptop> The only one I've had to reinstall due to a problem, I was explicitly doing something unsupported to see if it would work.
<JanC> but like ScottK-laptop says, I generally do upgrades from whatever version was installed on a system  ツ
<todd_dsm> that's good to know. I don't expect to be in undocumented/supported territory for a long while.
<todd_dsm> roger that-
<todd_dsm> thanks guys, I'm out
<ScottK-laptop> sommer: I made some comments on your mail-spf-perl MIR.  Very good first effort.  Please keep going.
<sommer> ScottK-laptop: cool thanks, I wasn't sure on the clamavspamassasin page who to assign it to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClamavSpamassassinInMain
<nxvl> sommer: i was just about to write you an e-mail
<ScottK-laptop> sommer: You, since you're doing it.
<ScottK-laptop> That's to keep two people from working on the same one at the same time.
<nxvl> sommer: for the next step, after augeas reach the archive i was going to make a call for lensers (people to write lenses) for which i'm writing a document on how to do it
<sommer> ScottK-laptop: okay, maybe I'm confused about that... so the assinee is just the one writing the MIR?
<ScottK-laptop> sommer: Yes.
<sommer> ScottK-laptop: I guess I thought there was a packaging step to MIRs and since I'm not MOTU or coredev :)
<ScottK-laptop> Nope.
<sommer> ScottK-laptop: gotcha... that simplifies things, heh
<ScottK-laptop> Once it's ready (get all the depends done first) you subscribe ubuntu-mir to the bug and they look at it.
<sommer> nxvl: cool, I'm not sure how much time I'll have to jump into another major project, but I should have time to at least take a look at it
<sommer> ScottK-laptop: I'll update the page... and work on more MIRs this week
<ScottK-laptop> Great.
<ScottK-laptop> Let me know if you have questions or want a review.
<sommer> will do, thanks
<nxvl> sommer: yes, i was just wondering on where did you usually have the development docs
<nxvl> sommer: so i don't break the standard
<sommer> nxvl: I think wiki.u.c would be fine for that kind of thing... then you can link it from you spec
<nxvl> sommer: so, there is no order that i can break for that?
<sommer> nxvl: not sure what you mean by "order"... basically any development type documentation is fine for wiki.u.c, but if it's more how to it might be better for help.u.c
<sommer> and on second thought help.u.c/community is probably the better place :)
<nxvl> well, since it's for developers i don't think it would fit in help.u.c
<nxvl> and by "order" i mean the standard scructure
<sommer> nxvl: but isn't it "how" to develop?  by saying wiki.u.c is for developers I meant the development of Ubuntu, not necassarily development in general
<nxvl> so i was wondering if you have some kind of structure (i.e. wiki.u.c/ServerTeam/Augeas/Lenses) which i should use
<nxvl> is how to write lenses
<nxvl> which are augeas specific parsers files
<sommer> nxvl: I't probably use help.u.c/community/AugeasLenses
<sommer> errr I'd
<nxvl> sommer: ok, i take a look
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> thanks!
<sommer> np
 * nxvl HUGS sommer 
<nxvl> \sh: have you upload lenov to you ppa?
<belgacem23> howto install ubuntu server as a virtual machine with Virtual Box
<belgacem23> the OS host is Windows Xp
<JanC> belgacem23: just download the ubuntu server .iso?
<belgacem23> I have downloaded Ubuntu-server-i386.iso ( 550.230.016 bytes), in text mode installation, the server is correctly installed as a virtual machine, but will not boot with the error message
<belgacem23> " your CPU is not compatible with the kernel (0.6) " ?
<belgacem23> I have a Pentium 4 CPU 3.0 Mhz and 1 GB of RAM splitted in two : 512 MB for the host and 512 MB for the guest OS (i.e : Ubuntu Server)
<RoAkSoAx> belgacem23, try installing an older Ubuntu Server Version
<belgacem23> Thanks, I will try to download Ubuntu Server 6.06 and install it.
<JanC> every Ubuntu version I know has installed successfuly on a VM here ?
<JanC> what host OS & VM software do you use?
<belgacem23> I use Virtual Box 1.6.2 ( the last release from Sun ) as a VM Software and Windows XP SP2 as host operatin system.
<belgacem23> I'am a student in informatic and I need to learn about the virtualization.
<JanC> I've run Ubuntu 8.04 on Sun VBox 1.6.2 on WinXP SP2 last week, and it did work OOTB...
<belgacem23> Actually I am studing about Windows Server 2003, and I wish to know an alternate SERVER.
<belgacem23> I think that Ubuntu Server is a good choice.
<belgacem23> I have run some versions of Ubuntu, 7.04, 7.10, the Solaris 10 , QNX, FreeBSD with the Virtual Box but I have not trayed to install them.
<JanC> well, Ubuntu server has no GUI, which might be unusual for you, coming from Windows...
<JanC> otherwise it should just work
<JanC> (but I'm going to sleep now)
<belgacem23> Good nigth !
<belgacem23> Has anyone installed the Ubuntu Server 8.04 as a virtual machine with Virtual Box under Windows XP ?
<belgacem23> Has anyone installed the Ubuntu Server 8.04 as a virtual machine with Virtual Box under Windows XP ?
#ubuntu-server 2009-06-22
<jdstrand> hamush: 'main' packages dapper are as well maintained with security updates as anything other release
<jdstrand> s/packages/packages for/
<jdstrand> that will continue to be the case for server components until June 2011
<jdstrand> an announcement will be made this month regarding what specific packages will continue to be maintained
<captainkirk> i have a question about cron jobs.  when system run cron job, results are different to typing the same series of command at the prompt
<jdstrand> captainkirk: just passing through-- but it is likely that you are using 'bash' as your shell whereas cron uses /bin/sh (dash), not to mention PATH is likely different
<captainkirk> jdstrand: ok, i will look into this
<uvirtbot> New bug: #390412 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390412
<storrgie> most recent round of updates makes it so my md device doesnt start at startup
<storrgie> help!
<Alex_21> !RAID
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Alex_21> Hello
<Alex_21> I need to know. Do I put Root or SWAP at the beginning of the drive setup at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Installing
<Alex_21> I am not sure. I mean. Do I partition the disk first and then make the RAID Aray, or do I make the Raid Aray and then partition?
<Alex_21> thanks for helping
<Alex_21> Good night
<maga__> hello!
<Preston> hello all
<uvirtbot> New bug: #390617 in munin (universe) "munin lacks dependency on libdbd-pg-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390617
<Ethos> anyone know a good free program to ping servers and email when down (simple) for linux?
<alex_muntada> Ethos: we use mon at work, it's very simple to use and sends messages on alert by default
<Ethos> "mon"?
<Ethos> Cool, i'll take a look thanks mate
<soren> Ethos: Nagios is the "blessed" option for that in Ubuntu.
<soren> Ethos: It's in main and is officially supported.
<Ethos> Yeah :\
<Ethos> Nagios is awesome, don't get me wrong- but I only have 4 servers to monitor here
<Ethos> And the setup of Nagios from when i've played with it- is a quite alot
<soren> Ethos: I know it can be daunting, but if you've tried it before and know which parts you really need to touch and which ones you don't, it really doesn't take very long to set up. Like an hour or so for basic monitoring.
<Ethos> I guess all I really want is ping and email is down
<Ethos> Although services stopped would be quite handy, but I assume you need the n++ client on the servers then- which i'm not sure keen on
<soren> You can do all the monitoring from the server.
<soren> You don't need to go all nrpe.
<Ethos> You have to put the n++ client on the win2k3 server tho to pull other stuff from it don't you?
<Ethos> Or has that changed now
<soren> I know nothing about "n++" nor monitoring win2k3 servers.
<Ethos> Ok :)
<soren> I *do* know, though, that nagios can monitor network services from the Nagios server.
<Ethos> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/07/how-to-monitor-remote-windows-machine-using-nagios-on-linux/
<soren> Don't believe everything you read.
<Ethos> lol
<uvirtbot> New bug: #390579 in openldap (main) "Enable UDP support (-DLDAP_CONNECTIONLESS) for Likewise-Open" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390579
<soren> That article explains *a* way to monitor Windows machines. Not *the* way.
<soren> What specifically do you want to monitor?
<soren> Ping, SMTP and IMAP or something?
<giovani> this being #ubuntu-server ...
<giovani> maybe a conversation on monitoring windows with nagios is best left to #nagios
<soren> giovani: From Nagios' perspective, a network service is a network service, regardless of the OS on the remote host.
<giovani> soren: correct
<giovani> however, clearly this is a discussion of agent-based monitoring
<soren> giovani: It really isn't.
<soren> 11:27:54 < soren> You don't need to go all nrpe.
<soren> Or nclient++ or whatever it's called.
<soren> Ethos: As I was saying.. If you're monitoring network services, you can just use the check_{ping,smtp,imap} plugins in Nagios, which performs the monitoring from your Nagios server.
<Ethos> Thanks mate, i'll look into it :)
<alex_muntada> Ethos: FWIW, we also plan to move from mon to nagios sooner or later, mon is too simple
<alex_muntada> soren: is there a way to find the "blessed" packages in ubuntu? i'm asking since nagios is not on the server guide index
<alex_muntada> or maybe "main" is the "blessing" you were referring to?
<dalfz> could anyone elaborate on the post-install script after I installed postfix? do I need to run it?
<lamont> dalfz: it runs as part of the install process, from apt
<soren> alex_muntada: Yes, it's the "being in main" thing.
<dalfz> lamont, ah ok. i'm a bit confused, because shouldn't i get a sample main.cf file in etc/postfix?
<lamont> not if you said "no configuration"
<lamont> there's a stock config in /usr/share/doc/postfix somewhere
<dalfz> if "no configuration" is default, then i said it
<alex_muntada> dalfz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh postfix ... if you want to change it
<dalfz> thanks
<ipsemet> ﻿using a internal DNS (ubuntu 8.04 and bind9) how do i do something like redirect bing.com to google.com so that when a user types www.bing.com they go to www.google.com
 * mobi-sheep tells himself that censorship is a sad thing.
<riz> ipsemet: one was is to create a zone for bing.com in your bind9 config and create a CNAME record for www.bing.com to google.com
<ipsemet> so i would create a zone under named.config.local called "bing.com." and then go into the db file and make a record like "www.bing.com IN CNAME google.com." correct
<riz> for the most part yes
<ipsemet> most part?
<riz> i'm not sure how you have your zone/DB files setup, so I can't help you there
<_ruben> and then hope google's servers will allow http requests for www.bing.com
<ipsemet> well i got it to work with "bing IN A [google's IP address]"
<ipsemet> but not with the fqdn
<riz> to use googles FQDN you would need to use CNAME records
<riz> so something in bing.com's zone file "www   IN CNAME www.google.com"
<ipsemet> k
<ipsemet> my "@ IN A [local dns]" and "@ IN NS [local dns]" would stay the same as my local db file correct?
<riz> yes
<riz> just remember, this will also override anything like subdomain.bing.com
<ipsemet> good
<ipsemet> :)
<riz> someone blocking for fun and profit :) good stuff
<mobi-sheep> riz: Wouldn't it be easier to add a line in /etc/hosts ?  (ie google.com        bing.com)
<riz> mobi-sheep: That would work just fine for the local system, not sure how it would affect clients doing querys against the bind9 install
<riz> lemme check on that
<riz> mobi-sheep: that will not work for clients running lookups againts the bind install
<mobi-sheep> riz: I never dabble with servers (industry or home) but I would like to dabble with it eventually.  Internal DNS <--- Is that something where I set up a home server with nameserver and such, and any IP machines associated with the server via router would check that?
<riz> mobi-sheep: in that case your more or less only going to need a cache only server. Your internal clients make requests to the cache server, it then goes out to the internet if it doesn't already know about it.
<mobi-sheep> riz: Ah.  I see. Thanks for the knowledge. :)
<riz> mobi-sheep: you could also add a zone for your local LAN hosts and have names for your lan clients
<ipsemet> ok well bing.com doesn't work but it doesn't redirect to google
<riz> ipsemet: what are the results of a host lookup for bing.com?
<ipsemet> h/o
<ipsemet> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/201481/
<riz> ok, that should work. try host www.bing.com, you should end up with google.
<ipsemet> www.bing.com is an alias for www.google.com.bing.com.
<ipsemet> ^thats not right
<uvirtbot> ipsemet: Error: "thats" is not a valid command.
<ipsemet> :P
<riz> ipsement: @       IN      A       192.168.1.2
<ipsemet> ?
<riz> that's the record that's giving you issues
<riz> try @ IN CNAME google.com
<ipsemet> ok so just ditch that one  what about the other NS record
<ipsemet> kk
<riz> the NS record is good
<ipsemet> kk got diverted to a grunt job
<ipsemet> back to DNS
<ipsemet> username@DNS:~$ host -t any www.bing.com
<ipsemet> Host www.bing.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<riz> ipsemet: this is with the "@ IN CNAME google.com" line?
<ipsemet> yes
<ipsemet> www.bing.com returns an error in FF but bing.com goes to the homepage (which is strange)
<ipsemet> company homepage that is
<riz> do you still have the www  IN CNAME google.com record?
<ipsemet> yes
<riz> and that works?
<ipsemet> well with that it makes bing.com unreachable but it doesn't redirect it to google.com
<ipsemet> could that be google blocking it?
<riz> possable
<riz> does www.bing.com redirect?
<ipsemet> no
<ipsemet> let me try redirecting to a local page instead of to google.com
<riz> ok, so it's very likely bind doesn't like CNAME records in the origin line (kinda half expected that but wasn't sure"
<_ruben> @ cant be a cname indeed
<ipsemet> kk
<riz> thank you for confirming...I had never tried so I wasn't sure if it would work
<ipsemet> here's my db file
<ipsemet> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6bfc0683
<ipsemet> it works like that so i think google is blocking ja?
<riz> no no, it was that you can't use CNAME's in the "@       IN      A       192.168.1.2" line
<ipsemet> kk
<riz> in that line, just remove the "@"
<ipsemet> ok with the origin line back and www     IN      A       www.google.com  it doesn't redirect to google but instead redirects to company homepage
<ipsemet> kk
<_ruben> an A record cant point to a hostname
<riz> acually, just noticed I could update that file...so did that
<riz> lol
<ipsemet> well i made that change and bing.com and www.bing.com go to company homepage
<riz> your zone file is now that same as:http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1316ace1 ?
<ipsemet> yes
<ipsemet> well minus the line without a @ and not www
<ipsemet> idk where that came from
<ipsemet> messed up when i copied
<riz> hehe, ok, want to update that to your current exact file?
<ipsemet> nvrm i just fixed it
<ipsemet> :)
<ipsemet> muhahahah
<ipsemet> kk h/o
<ipsemet> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d764aa2fb
<ipsemet> that's what worked
<riz> yeah, the www line can still be a CNAME, but the origin (the @ IN A) line will need to be a IP
<ipsemet> kk thats good to know b/c i need to pull a few more bofh tricks
<riz> try this
<riz> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m29bf86e7
<ipsemet> perfecto
<ipsemet> awesome, thanks!
<riz> np
<riz> so for any domain you need todo this with, if you follow that template you should be golden
<ipsemet> i'm waiting for "where did bing go?" :)
<mm_202> Hey guys, what would be best to just sendout emails on ubuntu?  sendmail, exim4, postfix, etc...
<riz> hehe, my old office we did that to facebook...was funny as hell
<ipsemet> .hmm nice, this has sooo many possiblities
<riz> mm_202: depends if your ISP allows you to send mail direct on port 25 or if you have send through their mail host
<mm_202> rlz: I'll have to send it through their mailhost, but that's not a problem.  This is for a very simple, plain-text, automated report, so the easier, the better.
<riz> mm_202: look into SSMTP then
<riz> mm_202: is stupid simple to setup for things like system reports.
<mm_202> riz: k, thank you!
<mm_202> That is exactly what I need!
<oruwork> is anyone here familiar with installing vtiger crm  ?
<oruwork> i have a file vtigercrm-5.0.4.tar.gz how should i go about installing it ?
<soren> I'm afraid this is unlikely to be the best channel for that question.
<soren> There's a #vtiger channel. That might prove helpful.
<nomoa> Hi, I can configure ip-up scripts on a client when it connect to a pptpd server but can I do ip-up scripts on the server when a client connect?
<a1fa> bottleneck after bottleneck
<a1fa> :)
<a1fa>  Timing buffered disk reads:  104 MB in  3.03 seconds =  34.28 MB/sec
<a1fa> it's a vicious circle
<a1fa> 4x2.6Ghz Xeon, 4x1GB (4GB total) RAM
<a1fa> and now damn hard-drive is bottle neck
<a1fa> i wonder if lvm is the offending party
<a1fa> it does not help i got raid-0, and lvm on top of that
 * a1fa ducks
<oruwork> how can i get character utf-8 support for one of my mysql databases ?
<metalfan__> a1fa, wow, thats a slow drive. a recent 250gb sata drive can do ~60mb
<a1fa> its a SCSI drive with 10k RPM
<a1fa> it should be good for 200+ mb/s
<metalfan__> oh, nice
<metalfan__> Timing buffered disk reads:  220 MB in  3.00 seconds =  73.25 MB/sec                seagate 250gb, sata, about one year old. turion-m 64
<a1fa> cool
<a1fa> not bad
<metalfan__> is something eating your cpu?
<a1fa> i am going to reinstall this server and change raid to Raid 5
<a1fa> and not use lvm on reinstall
<metalfan__> my test is without lvm/raid
<metalfan__> lvm will probaly reduce throughput, but not that much
<a1fa> (raid 0 = teh suck)
<BrixSat> hello
<a1fa> raid 0+lvm = bad comb o
<BrixSat> how do i install Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:092b Logitech, Inc. Labtec WebCam Plus
<a1fa> BrixSat : is that a Cisco variant?
<BrixSat> [a1fa] how can i know? it says on the box Latbtec Logitech webcam plus
<BrixSat> ?
<yann2_> hello :) is there a command that lists all the dependancies from a binary?
<yann2_> which libraries it is linked to etc
<maxb> ldd
<yann2_> nice one thanks
<BrixSat> ?
<oruwork> is chmod 777 safe ?
<oruwork> an installation tutorial tells me to change permission to chmod 777 of many files and directories
<sgsax> oruwork: if by safe you mean "I don't care if anyone and everyone can write/rename/delete/execute files/dirs in that dir" then yes
<oruwork> so how can i change permission back to its default after i did chmod 777 ?
<ogra> easiest is to just restore your backup :)
<a1fa> damn ibms
<a1fa> x345 can only do raid 1
<a1fa> :)
<a1fa> and its a very lousy raid 1
<a1fa> :(
<jdarias> when i connect to my server using putty, some curses applications display their lines as "lqqqqqqqqqqqqqqk" and similar. i.e, centerim-utf8
<jdarias> weechat displays the vertical line for the users as a column of x´s
<jdarias> they look ok in screen, but using it brins some more trouble, specially with elinks
<mathiaz> jdstrand: kees: mdeslaur: what's the state of bug 383300?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 383300 in cyrus-sasl2 "cyrus-sasl2 buffer overflow vulnerability: CVE-2009-0688" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383300
<jdstrand> mathiaz: short answer-- it is being worked on
<mathiaz> jdstrand: ok
<jdstrand> mathiaz: longer answer-- we haven't released an update due to the upstream fix possibly breaking upstream applications, and we have to make sure that we make every effort to not break stuff
<jdstrand> s/upstrea applications/existing applications/
<mathiaz> jdstrand: right - you may wanna ask andrew if they can help in testing the update in -proposed
<jdstrand> ok
<sgsax> oruwork: sorry for the sarcastic response
<sgsax> if you know what files you chmod'ed, they should probably be set back to 644 (dirs should still be 755)
<sgsax> that's the usual default
<ScottK> jdstrand: Are you still doing archive admin stuff?
 * ScottK saw bugmail a little bit ago
<jdstrand> ScottK: no, I'm done for today. I just tried to sneak stuff in before slangasek came online since I didn't have a chance to do it on Friday :)
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> I'll harass him in a bit about clamav then.
<jdstrand> sounds good :)
<ScottK> jdstrand: BTW, that one upgrade bug in Hardy from when we pushed 0.94.2 to -security looks like a "read the diff in the config file before accepting the new version" problem.  Not an actual bug.
<jdstrand> oh good :)
<mario_> Hello!
<mario_> i am trying to compile openssh with ldap and get: configure: error: OpenSSL version header not found.
<mario_> for what file is it looking exactly?
<ScottK> Do you have the -dev package installed?
<mario_> libssl-dev is installed
<metalfan__> is ubuntu-server 9.04 compiled for i386/i686?
<sommer> metalfan__: yes
<metalfan__> sommer, you cant answer an or with a yes
<sommer> metalfan__: oh but I can :-)
<sommer> metalfan__: 686, misread your question
<metalfan__> so a nehemiah should be able to run make on it?
<SirStan> why might one use ubuntu server over debian?
<ivoks> predictive life time
<oruwork> is there a way to search for a line of text within multiple files, lets say all files in a directory ?
<SirStan> grep "line of text" *
<SirStan> grep "127.0.0.1" /etc/*
<oruwork> with " ?
<SirStan> Complete sentance please?
<oruwork> with quotes or without ?
<ivoks> with
<oruwork> sudo grep "jpi_logo_transparent.png" /var/www
<oruwork> doesnt return anything
<oruwork> should be there though
<oruwork> will it search for all the files including .php ?
<sommer> oruwork: try sudo grep "jpi_logo_transparent.png" /var/www/*
<sommer> oruwork: if you want subdirectories do sudo grep -R "jpi_logo_transparent.png" /var/www/*
<oruwork> sommer-> oh thanx, i was putting -r
<oruwork> still didnt find it :(
<sommer> oruwork: you might also try -i for case insensitive
<oruwork> not finding it :(
<sommer> oruwork: I would say the string isn't there then
<oruwork> its calling for a path to this logo file
<oruwork> not sure which file its set in
<oruwork> cuase it seems like i cant change it through the web browser
<oruwork> http://pastebin.com/m3b293851
<alex_muntada> oruwork: maybe that filename comes from a database?
<oruwork> maybe
<alex_muntada> i'd take a look at /var/www/selsovet.com/crm/include/tcpdf/tcpdf.php on line 3103 and above
<alex_muntada> to find where the filename comes from
<ivoks> my guess is that apache can't create /var/www/selsovet.com/test/logo directory
<ivoks> or even the file
<a1fa> ibm server is the shit
<a1fa> literally
<a1fa> what a POS
<ivoks> :)
<jsteel> Im trying to install 9.04 on my new core i7 servers. Unfortunately the server edition cant detect my hard drives and gives me an empty list at the partition menu. Desktop edition can see the drives fine though.
<jsteel> Anybody have any clue as to how to fix the above problem?
<_ruben> figure out which driver the desktop live cd uses for your disk controller(s), and then try to figure out why that driver isnt available in the server edition
<jsteel> That was going to be my next step. Any hints on how to figure out why its not in the server edition?
<ScottK> jsteel: The desktop live CD uses a completely different installer, so it's not stunning there would be differences.
<jsteel> How do I tell exactly which driver is my disk controller? I have the lsmod and lshw output.
<sgsax> jsteel: pastebin so we can see
<sgsax> lspci would also be good
<thierry_> hi, let's say I have ubuntu installed on a server and I want a bigger partition, can I simply make it bigger or I have to reinstall ubuntu completely
<samd> whats the diference between ubuntu command line install and ubuntu server
<sgsax> thierry_: you can boot to another livecd, increase your partition and filesystem size, then boot back to the boot hdd and it should be fine
<sgsax> no need to reinstall
<thierry_> sgsax : k nice, but simply using something like gparted directly from ubuntu wouldn't be a good idea?
<sgsax> not with the partition mounted, no
<thierry_> sgsax : k, good to know, thanks
<jsteel> sgsax: http://pastebin.ca/1470300
<jsteel> sorry for the delay. There is my lspci, lsmod, and lshw
<sgsax> if it's not one that needs to be mounted (like /, /var, /home) for the system to run, then you can just unmount it and run gparted on it
<sgsax> ok, so it's an Intel ICH10 family controller
<jsteel> Yah, so whats the driver?
<jsteel> All I know is lots of people have been having trouble with that controller.
<sgsax> I don't see any sata controller modules listed in that lsmod
<sgsax> this is from the install cd or the hdd boot?
<sgsax> yeah, new Intel stuff is typically problematic
<jsteel> This is from a desktop live cd. I mounted the hard drive before I ran the commands.
<jsteel> oh wait... No I didn't mount it. I just created a file system. I will mount it and rerun the commands. 1 second.
<sgsax> I see a recommendation on a forum to go into the BIOS and see if you can set the controller to use AHCI mode
<sgsax> well, the module has to be loaded before you mount it, so it should still be listed
<jsteel> I tried setting it to AHCI, IDE, RAID... none of them worked.
<jsteel> All the same results.
<sgsax> in ahci mode, can you run "modprobe ahci"?
<sgsax> udev should pick it up, but maybe not
<sgsax> I do wish Intel would quit revamping their chipsets
<jsteel> http://pastebin.ca/1470321 has the new results
<sgsax> or if they did, they would get kernel modules pushed out faster
<jsteel> sure ill try the modprobe. 1 more sec
<sgsax> I'm just looking at the lsmod output to see if there are any ata-related modules getting loaded
<jsteel> Yah no kidding. Now I have 10 servers sitting here waiting
<samd> whats the diference between ubuntu command line install and ubuntu server
<jsteel> I should try that too, the command line install of desktop edition
<sgsax> haven't done a commandline install, not really much different
<sgsax> think it just dumps you directly to debconf install, without any gui
<samd> umm, i want to make an apache2 server and also serve a printer in my local network, ive made that with the command line install, but just wondering if the server edition would e easier , or Safer?
<sgsax> I prefer to run LTS server install on my servers
<sgsax> server because the default package set is much smaller than desktop
<samd> sgsax: even smaller than the command line install?
<sgsax> LTS so I get that warm, fuzzy, "Enterprisey" feeling
<sgsax> can't say, I've never compared the two
<samd> sgsax: lts would be hardy rite?
<sgsax> yes
<sgsax> I'm not a bleeding edge kindof guy when it comes to servers
<jsteel> haha. I wasn't either until I bought these ICH10 intel ones :(
<jsteel> No more LTS for me
<sgsax> yes well, that's your own problem :)
<sgsax> that is the drawback to LTS, new hardware doesn't like the older kernel
<sgsax> looks like hardy has 2.6.24, and I believe the AHCI stuff isn't until 2.6.27
<sgsax> you can always roll your own kernel, don't need to use the package
<samd> LTS is not a problem for me, im installing server in a 9 yr old box
<sgsax> then hardware should not be a problem
<sgsax> samd: to answer your original question, I think once you have the basic system up and keep it patched, the path to how you got there is not terribly important
<sgsax> apt-get install apache is the same on both
<samd> sgsax: thanks, another question, when u install the server version, u get prompted if u want to set up some services (cups, ssh , etc), at least that was when i did a server install long time ago, so if ill be serving, that would save me some time setting up some services rite?
<samd> or that option is not available anymor?
<jsteel> I thought about rolling my own kernel and staying at LTS, but then that would probably be just as much work as just going with the more frequent 6 month releases.
<sgsax> samd: no the server install does present you with basic service options
<sgsax> but they are just an easy way to select apache, bind, postfix, etc.
<sgsax> if you know what the packages are that you need just apt-get install them
<sgsax> jsteel: not necessarily
<sgsax> just keep the .config file and copy it to the new kernel dir
<samd> sgsax: ahh ight, thanks, anyway  i think ill go by installing the server edition
<jsteel> ok. I did modprobe ahci during the server install.
<sgsax> samd: whatever works for you, do it
<jsteel> modprobe ahci returned that the module is not installed
<sgsax> is it compiled?
<jsteel> how do I tell?
<samd> sgsax: ight, thanks for the time
<sgsax> samd: np
<sgsax> jsteel: you can try 'find /lib -iname "ahci.*"'
<sgsax> and you should see ahci.ko somewhere in there
<sgsax> I should think that it would be there
<jsteel> I was poking around in there and couldnt find it. Then ran your find command an its not there.
<jsteel> Could it be that it just got missed when they made this install?
<sgsax> I found mine in /lib/modules/2.6.24-23-server/kernel/drivers/ata/ahci.ko
<sgsax> seems odd that it would be missing
<jsteel> I only see pata and sata in there
<sgsax> it is posible that it is compiled in the kernel and not as a module
<jsteel> How would I get my hand on the config of the install kernel?
<sgsax> look in /boot
<sgsax> there should be a config-2.6.xx file in there corresponding to your current kernel
<sgsax> grep it for AHCI
<jsteel> there is no /boot
<sgsax> that would be a problem
<sgsax> you still booted to the cd?
<jsteel> Yah. Its at the partition menu
<uvirtbot> New bug: #388483 in samba (main) "The Samba 'panic action' script, /usr/share/samba/panic-action, was called for PID 30992 (/usr/sbin/smbd)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388483
<sgsax> you've installed on this drive already, right?
<jsteel> Yes. On another computer though.
<sgsax> let me back up a minute
<sgsax> booted to the install CD, it can see the drive, correct?
<jsteel> No. I boot to the install CD, it asks about raid, I say Yes or No, then partition menu comes up and there are no disks to select
<sgsax> ok, so not even the install CD can load a proper controller driver
<jsteel> Right.
<jsteel> But the desktop edition does.
<sgsax> which install CD are you using?
<jsteel> I do get an error if I say yes to enabling the RAID
<jsteel> That may be a hint at the problem.
<jsteel> If I say Yes to enable the RAID, syslog reports: disk-detect: ERROR: either the required RAID set not found or (funny character, newline)re options required
<jsteel> Im using 9.04 server amd64
<jsteel> Same thing happens with the minimal install cd
<sgsax> I'm stumped
<sgsax> my google fu says if you set the bios to use the sata controller in ahci mode, the install cd should be able to recognize it
<sgsax> I can't imagine they would put a different kernel version on the amd64 install CD
<sgsax> that would be old enough to not include ahci modules
<jsteel> And I cant try the i386 on these boxes right?
<sgsax> theoretically, it should work
<jsteel> Hmmm. Well maybe I'll give that a try then.
<sgsax> sorry I can't be of more help, I'm out of ideas
<jsteel> Thats ok. You have been a big help. Thanks a lot.
<sgsax> sure
<jsteel> If you are on tomorrow I'll let you know if the i386 works. I have to download it first.
<matt1211> Hi, is there a way to print documents in terminal?
<jmedina> matt1211: of course, use lpr
<shunobies> Could someone tell me how to find out your ip address in terminal
#ubuntu-server 2009-06-23
<jmedina> shunobies: mine?
<jmedina> shunobies: ifconfig
<shunobies> Jmedina: thank you
<jmedina> ip address list or ip a l for short
<shunobies> thank you very much
<nat2610> I'm trying to flash a bios on a linux server and I want to copy freedos on a floppy disk, I'm following those instruction : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789 where it says to do  a dd if=FDOEM.144 of=/dev/fd0   my issue is that dd says that it does it at 104M/s and in fact it doesn't do it at all I can't recall,  but I think there is some kind of sync comamnd to type to get the data to really be copied
<nat2610> on the fd0 ... anybody see what I m talking about and can give me that command ?
<nat2610> or know how to actually write the FDEEOM on a floppy disk
<matt1211> I have a question, I have a parralel port with a printer plugged into it, to print, I usually use the command cat /path/to/file >/dev/devicename.  My questions are, will this work to print to the printer, and how do I detect the device name of the printer?
<nat2610> matt1211, it should work but you can't detect the device name, you have to use the serial device or something like ... (ttyS0 probably)
<hikenboot> hello I setup ubuntu server with a non raided /boot directory and a raided / and /home directory with lvm so its raided and on lvm...On first boot it fails saying there appears to be more than one degraded raid devices...anyone know how to fix?
<hikenboot> /proc/modules doesnt list anything about lvm
<twb> hikenboot: probably because it's built into the kernel.
<twb> hikenboot: try /proc/mdstatu
<twb> hikenboot: try /proc/mdstat
<twb> You'll probably find [U_] or [_U], meaning one node has been removed due to it breaking.
<twb> You normally try readding it manually -- if it drops out again, the disk is damaged and needs to be replaced
<twb> For critical data you can just skip to replacing the disk immediately, I guess
<hikenboot> they are new discs that have been used only a few times separately to install windows on
<hikenboot> how would i reread it?
<hikenboot> when it drops me to the shell it indicates both md devices are not active cat /proc/mdstat
<twb> OK, then it's more likely that something has forgotten how to assemble your arra
<twb> *array
<twb> Or maybe you knocked a cable loose or something
<Preston_> anyone have any idea why webmin firewall does not seem to actually apply any iptables to my system. it's as if there is some software I am missing it say's it is starting the firewall on boot as well. i've looked for active iptables they are all empty ubuntu 9.04 server
<twb> Preston_: webmin is wrong; avoid it.
<twb> I can never find this on my own... where is the help.u.c or wiki.u.c page that describes Ubuntu's policy on what goes into -security, -updates, etc.?
<twb> Specifically, the page that basically says "we promise to only put security updates into -security".
<Preston_> so what fire wall do you suggest
<twb> Hmm... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates?
<twb> Preston_: ubuntu's default firewall infrastructure is ufw.  It is disabled by default.
<Preston_> thx
<Preston_> I've got it in I just need to learn to use it
<VSpike> For a new setup, should I install samba or samba4?  It's for SOHO use, print serving with no domain
<twb> Surely samba4 is not ready for production use?
<henkjan> Samba 4 is still under heavy development. Samba 4 is not due to replace Samba 3 soon. Many of the required core features are present, but the code is still alpha and user tools as well as some core features are still missing.
<VSpike> Thanks guys
<jerroome> hello, I would like to partition 2 disks using preseed, but I can't find the syntax to choose which mountpoint to set on which disk. does anyone have an example using 2 hd with preseed
<jerroome> ?
<twb> jerroome: you don't want RAID across the disks?
<jerroome> twb no I don't
<jerroome> twb i.e. put /var and /boot and swap on one disk and /home and / on another one
<Freewolf> hey all
<Freewolf> I have a problem with kmyfirewall, is anybody here willing to help?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #387507 in samba "copying with nautilus from a windows 7 share over wireless often chokes and dies" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387507
<uvirtbot> New bug: #391018 in tomcat6 (main) "Merge tomcat6 6.0.20-2 from Sid" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391018
<Guest60405>  What does it mean "recursion" in name.conf ?
<slestak> iam having issues with a broadcom driver. i havethe tg3 driver installed from standard repo.  i have dl the src for the driver from braodcom, but I have not installed it.
<slestak> can anyone confirm for me what verion the tg3 thqt ships with jaunty is?
<_ruben> i'd expect that to be mentioned in `dmesg`
<slestak> ty, i will look
<blessed_guess> have you tried dpkg -l | grep tg3
<slestak> ok, tyvm, it is 3.94
<slestak> still a sucky driver :)  im getting 17k/s dl on local link
<slestak> brb, got to run someone to airport
<_ruben> ouch
<slestak> _ruben: not too bad, only 2 miles down the road.  small regional, not like taking someone to ohare or lax
<slestak> _ruben: i think im going to abandon this integrated nic.  broadcom has had several years to get this right, and its time to just add a pci nic and be done with it
<_ruben> slestak: the ouch was about the 17k/s .. not the airport ;)
<_ruben> never had any troubles with broadcom's myself though
<heath|home> Hello, we are in the need of setting up production VM's of servers (DNS, http, mail, etc). We have looked into VMware, Citrix Xen, and the OSS Xen. The Citrix Xen does not have support for ubuntu. I am just looking for some opinions in the area.
<Ethos> esxi supports ubuntu
<Ethos> that's all I can help XD
<heath|home> lol... That's what I was running originally and may just have to stick with that
<_ruben> esxi works just fine for us as well ;)
<heath|home> The Citrix Xen has debian support, but it seems pretty poor
<heath|home> _ruben: does ESXi allow multiple resource hosts against a single nfs server?
<_ruben> yes
<_ruben> tho i only use nfs for cd/dvd image storage myself
<_ruben> vms are on iscsi san
<benc> is it possible to do load balancing using http cookies?
<benc> is it possible to read cookies using apache?
<ghostlines> does anyone know if it's possible to mount a remote dvd drive?
<Ethos> it'd have to be shared on the target host
<ghostlines> Ethos, ahh k i'll try and share it with nfs
<sommer> ScottK-desktop: ping, I'm about to expire from the clamav team :(
<jonathan_haglund> greetings! are there any updated resources about installing 9.04 on hyperV? the video goes super slow and can't see my network adapter
<jmedina> jonathan_haglund: probably because is running Fully Virtualized, normally you need I/O para virtualized drivers to get full speed
<jmedina> ask microsoft about it :)
<jmedina> for Xen y KVM we got opensource para virtualized drivers
<Steve^> mobi-sheep, phpmyadmin doesn't really need to install anything in the database, so I'll ignore it
<mobi-sheep> Steve^: Alright.
<jonathan_haglund> I read about a modification to the isolinux.cfg that would help, but you're right about para.  I may abandon hyperV now that I've got networking going in kvm
<sgsax> anybody else doing krb5 auth against MS AD?
<resno> I am looking to get a server, are there any machines Linux cant run?
<\sh> anyone working with hp bl7000c blade enclosures with bl465/485/495c blades and ubuntu? :)
<oruwork> question. can someone recommend an open source trouble support system ?
<resno> I dont think anyone is here today.
<resno> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-server's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<riz> resno: ubuntu will run on just about any x86 (or x86_64) hardware you toss at it
<resno> what is min requirement to run a small network, dhcp, proxy, webserver and a few others. 500mhz?
<riz> resno: depending on the load, that should be just fine
<CyD> I'm trying to complete PCI compliance on an Ubuntu 8.04 LTS server. I'm planning to report that the PHP version check is a false positive, since I'm up to date and Ubuntu actively maintains my current version of PHP. Am I correct in these assumptions, or do I need to look at moving to PHP 5.2.8? Thanks much.
<Reepicheep> resno: there is a lot of people doing that with a lot less then that.. but as riz pointed out it really depends on the amount of load
<resno> Reepicheep: i truly imagine, it wont be doing much more then running. the network will have less then 3 users...
<resno> at least as i envision it now
<Reepicheep> what about the web server?
<Reepicheep> what kinda pages / and about of hits are you thinking?
<resno> mainly be used for me... i have a hosting account for public viewing
<resno> might be useful is storing data: media, and music
<Reepicheep> if it's just for internal usage.. and you have a machine laying around.. it should be plenty
<resno> question, i want to stream music from it, is there a good way to do it?
<Reepicheep> just keep in mind .. do you trust the hardware? if it is a gateway.. or in this instance  a proxy.. or even the DHCP server in a lesser way.. it needs to be running for you network to work
<Reepicheep> stream music as in a file server?
<resno> yes
<Reepicheep> you shouldn't have to worry about that.. speed of the CPU doesn't really matter so much on file servers
<ThunderWolf> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 LTS server edition on a machine i have at home, it has a network card but i dont have a eth0 interface. Whats going one?
<resno> Reepicheep: let me rephrase my question. i want to stream music from the server, what is a good way to set this up?
<Reepicheep> ThunderWolf: does it show up when you run "lscpi | grep -i ethernet" ?
<CyD> resno: easiest way is file shares, like samba (windows shares) or nfs. don't know if that's the idea you're shooting for
<Reepicheep> resno: what are you streaming it to?
<CyD> resno: i stream video and audio over wireless at home no problems to various boxes
<CyD> if you dig on amarok, just tell it to grab your collection from the network share, then it's pretty transparent
<ThunderWolf> Reepicheep i dint work, says command not found
<ThunderWolf> *it
<resno> CyD: Reepicheep iam thinking for something like iTunes.
<Reepicheep> ThunderWolf: are you running jeos or full server?
<ThunderWolf> hmm.. what do you mean?
<ThunderWolf> Its ubuntu server edition 32 bits 8.04 LTS
<ThunderWolf> and i only installed OpenSSH after installation
<Reepicheep> resno: if you are connecting to a file server like CyD is then you don't really need much just HD space on the machine then share it out with (afp, samba, or NFS)  but then in itunes you would have to move you itunes library to the share..
<Reepicheep> streaming to itunes is a hole nother thing
<resno> Reepicheep: i am just trying to find a convient way to stream music off the server to windows/linux and other machines
<Reepicheep> ThunderWolf: you are probably running full server.. JeOS is a very light install of server .. I'm not sure that LTS has it.. anyway make sure you have pciutils installed then try running lspci again
<sgsax> ThunderWolf: this on a relatively new mobo?
<sgsax> something with a new Intel chipset?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #391274 in dhcp3 (main) "dhcpclient not overwrites /etc/resolv.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391274
<Sam-I-Am> "not overwrites" eh
<ThunderWolf> Reepicheep finally got it
<ThunderWolf> lspci
<sgsax> resno: I used edna for personal streaming, dunno what kind of hardware requirements it has, but don't think it's very much
<ThunderWolf> i found my network card
<sgsax> ThunderWolf: so what does lspci say about it?
<ThunderWolf> its just showed me my ethernet card model
<ThunderWolf> so he recognizes it
<resno> sgsax: sounds like a good idea. ill check it out.
<ThunderWolf> so whats the problem with my network interface»
<sgsax> lspci just reads the info out of the current pci strings table
<ThunderWolf> ok.. so do you have any other advice?
<sgsax> tell us what model it says it is so we can recommend the right module to try
<Reepicheep> resno: since you use itunes you may look at a software that emulates the sharing that itunes does.. I not sure of the name of the software though
<ThunderWolf> D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet
<ThunderWolf> but i thoug ubuntu was for human beeing?
<resno> Reepicheep: Thats what I was trying to get to. A software that allows easy sharing between clients.
<ThunderWolf> i had Slackware, Debian and Arch working on this pc out of the box
<ThunderWolf> and im having problems with ubuntu..
<ThunderWolf> strange feeling
<Reepicheep> resno: I have seen software that dose that .. let me see if I can find it.. part of the problem is I can't spell raundevue.. or what ever they call it ;)
<sgsax> LTS kernel is a few versions older, but it should still recognize the nic, udev should be able to load the module
<sgsax> if you run "lsmod" you should see something listed with "8139" in it
<CyD> ThunderWolf: pretty odd that it wouldn't detect rtl8139, that is very common, i've certainly installed enough machines w/ it
<Reepicheep> oh yeah.. it's Bonjour now
<resno> thanks... ill look into tat
<resno> that
<Reepicheep> resno: go with sgsax recommend on that should work.. edna
<Reepicheep> s/on/one/
<sgsax> resno: it's a very simple python script, easy to setup and run
<resno> sgsax: thanks...
<Reepicheep> does anyone know why NTP stops and starts once for each bridge or vlan that I have on a system when it boots up or I reload the network?
<sgsax> Reepicheep: the pre-reqs for ntp include network, so anything that touches that is going to restart ntp
<jared555> anyone here work on the official documentation?
<CyD> do I have to worry about Ubuntu 8.04 PHP version for PCI compliance? A third party is reporting I should be at 5.2.8.. are vulnerabilities backported? Is there somewhere I should be going to read this info?
<Reepicheep> sgsax: that makes sense but I don't think that it needs to do it 14 times in a row every time I do something with the network..
<Reepicheep> it doesn't really hurt anything .. it's just annoying
<\sh> CyD: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn <- security updates
<\sh> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-761-2 <- APril 27, 2009 fixes 21:24 -!- jlc_ [n=justin@76.215.136.197] has joined #ubuntu-server
<\sh> argl
<\sh> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-761-2 <- APril 27, 2009 fixes CVE-2008-5814, CVE-2009-1271
<uvirtbot> \sh: Cross-site scripting (XSS) vulnerability in PHP, possibly 5.2.7 and earlier, when display_errors is enabled, allows remote attackers to inject arbitrary web script or HTML via unspecified vectors.  NOTE: because of the lack of details, it is unclear whether this is related to CVE-2006-0208. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-5814)
<\sh> that's better
<uvirtbot> \sh: The JSON_parser function (ext/json/JSON_parser.c) in PHP 5.2.x before 5.2.9 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (segmentation fault) via a malformed string to the json_decode API function. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-1271)
<\sh> CyD: so this is the last occurance of PHP5 on USN ... it should be safe
<\sh> CyD: and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-761-1 tells you something about security updates of php5 on dapper, hardy and intrepid
<ThunderWolf> just done it, in a small simple way
<CyD> \sh: thank you very much, i will refer to those. you confirmed what I assumed was the case
<\sh> CyD: np :)
<sgsax> Reepicheep: annoying, yes
<joe-mac> anybody here trying to graph sar output from -A? i'm having a hell of a time, no utilities are working with it in 8.04 or 9.04, even isag, which is the official graphing utility, fails to work on these files...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #391333 in postfix (main) "Broken Hardy package: postfix-pgsql" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391333
<savid> Hi, I have postfix installed, and right now my mail logs in /var/log/mail* are only kept for one week.  How do I increase the amount of time that archived logs are kept?
<savid> this is ubuntu server 8.10
<diffra> savid: check in /etc/logrotate.d/
<diffra> man logrotate talks about how to configure it as well
<uvirtbot> New bug: #374185 in ipsec-tools (main) "racoon crashes when racoon.conf contains sainfo section for ipv6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374185
<diffra> Does uvirtbot report on all ubuntu bugs, or just ones relevant to server installs?
#ubuntu-server 2009-06-24
<luckyone> hello all, does a default server install not load modules needed to playback sound?
<luckyone> I built a NAS out of an MSI wind pc, now I want to also be able to use the onboard sound card to play music from it
<MatBoy> I need to check when or @ what time a process in the ps falls away... how can I do this /
<luckyone> I installed cmus via apt-get, but when I try to play a track it says "error: opening audio device: No such file or directory"
<diffra> luckyone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 that should get you where you need to go!
<diffra> check out moc if you want to access it via ssh... or if you want a web based solution, jinzora is great.  you can use the web interface, hit play, and it plays on your server box.
<luckyone> diffra: I am using cmus right now - pretty slick, I will check out moc
<luckyone> cmus may have to load the entire directory structure every time (which isn't good)
<luckyone> diffra: I was missing linux-sound-base, that is probably a pretty important package
<dinger1986> hello, has anyone ever had a problem on ubunttu server 8.04.2 when it cant ping hosts, it is resolving dns
<bc> to whitelist a sender domain (using this set up: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/mail-filtering.html), do I use the DKIM whitelist or an amavisd whitelist?
<bc> (I don't fully understand DKIM yet)
<diffra> depends on what you're wanting to whitelist.
<diffra> basically, short answer is both.
<bc> diffra: to clarify, I just want to prevent several addresses from being marked as spam, ever.
<bc> for amavis, 1) is the read_hash for the whitelist file valid syntax, and 2) where do I put that directive since there is no /etc/amavis.conf in ubuntu? -> http://flakshack.com/anti-spam/wiki/index.php?page=Installing+and+configuring+Amavisd-new
<diffra> then, yeah, both.  the page says that it's passing to dkim/spf seperately from amavis, so they'll each need to be whitelisted
<diffra> FTA: "Amavisd-new can be configured to automatically Whitelist  addresses from domains with valid Domain Keys. There are some pre-configured domains in the /etc/amavis/conf.d/40-policy_banks"
<diffra> not sure about dkim.. never used it.
<bc> diffra: thanks, looking
<bc> diffra: the author_to_policy_bank_maps made me unsure; thanks, I'll give this a try
<diffra> Sure.  Check the sectino in the guide you linked... it gives several examples how to whitelist in amavisd.
<diffra> section even.
<bc> diffra: I did notice that section, but the DKIM heading made me think it was tied solely to DKIM, while being unsure if DKIM and amavis are not the same thing, or closely connected, etc etc.. :D confusing
<bc> jeebus crisp, 125 processes with only 4 ports open. I guess this is teh new internets.
<bc> err, 131
<diffra> bc: yeah, i'm not really a fan of big configs like that.
<diffra> I rock lighttpd, postfix/dovecot with RBLs, and run spamassassin client side.
<bc> diffra: I run spamassassin client side as well, but the other users were screaming halp before I put in a new server.
<bc> diffra: the server is about the size of a hard back book. I guess in about 5 years they'll be the size of a RJ45 plug or something.
<diffra> bc: those exist you know.  one second.
<bc> diffra: see, i'm already behind the curve
<diffra> http://www.digi.com/products/embeddedsolutions/digiconnectme9210.jsp
<bc> diffra: sheesh, that's insane
<diffra> sure, it's not x86 or anything,  but you could probably make a passable static http server out of it.
<ScottK> diffra: Did you get your policy_banks question sorted out?
<VinchenzO> H ALL
<VinchenzO> есть кто русский
<VinchenzO> ?
<foxbuntu> VinchenzO, english in here
<diffra> ScottK: that was bc with the question, i was just trying to help
<bc> ScottK: thanks; yes, problem solved
<ar_> Anyone can tell me how to make the server download vcards?
<ar_> right not its just displaying in page
<ar_> right now Im linking to vcard but it opens in html file
<diffra> are you using .vcf?
<diffra> or .vcard?
<ar_> I'm using .vcf
<ar_> should I use vcard?
<diffra> either way, this should work in your apache config: http://dpaste.com/59037/plain/
<ar_> Thank you diffra!
<diffra> you could also do this in php/perl if you were so inclined, but i think this is the prettiest way to go about it.
<diffra> np.  i just googled something like "apache force download by file extension", found a page about doing the same thing for .pdf files, and changed the regex to match your .vcard files :)
<ar_> diffra should I add this to the directory the vcards are held in?
<ar_> in a .htaccess file?
<diffra> that would work.
<diffra> or under a <directory> tag in apache2.conf
<ar_> man Ive been trying to do this for 3 days now :)
<ar_> thank you!
<diffra> np.  let me know if it doesn't work...
<ar_> will do :)
<ar_> You rock dude, it worked!
<ar_> thank you diffra!
<diffra> sa-weet
<ar_> lol
<MrPockets> quiet in here 'eh?
<MrPockets> Does Ubuntu Server have a GUI Installer?
<diffra> MrPockets: no.  It's CLI only.  The installer has a text-based 'gui' of sorts: http://images.howtoforge.com/images/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10/img_22.gif
<MrPockets> mhmm
<MrPockets> I'm just having issues with this machine, and would like to revert back to a GUI noob-friendly install to try and sort out some issues. Might just put 8.10 Desktop version on and run as a server
<diffra> MrPockets: there's really nothing too wrong with that.  You lose some RAM to the gui, and there's the security risks entailed with all the extra software.
<twb> neologistically speaking, d-i is a "TUI", which basically means a GUI on a charcell display.
<MrPockets> right. I'm only looking to use this box as somewhat of a security-camara server that i can term=service into and creep on whats going on in the data center via webcam
<MrPockets> and download torrents
<qman__> a desktop version with a firewall should be exactly what you want
<MrPockets> Jesus. you are the nicest linux guys i've ever seen.
<MrPockets> All of the linux guys (usually myself included) are all, BAH! you don't need a GUI on a server! HUmbug!
<twb> MrPockets: that's because most of the channel is newbie like you ;-P
<diffra> under most circumstances, sure, you don't need it.  but it's not like if you apt-get install ubuntu-desktop Canonical kills a kitten.
<MrPockets> Wouldn't say I'm a noob. Just tired and wanna get this at least on the network so i can leave this god forsaken dungon and go home :-(
<twb> That's why I keep a sleeping bag and a pillow in the office...
<MrPockets> LOL
<MrPockets> ...no joke?
<twb> Once I was up all night fixing a server for deployment, then I spent the whole next day out at the prison deploying the damn thing
<twb> Though that's a pathological case.
<MrPockets> WTF. I get a BusyBox v1.1.3 Built-in Shell  enter Help for a list of commands
<twb> Now that I have a bicycle, I tend not to sleep in the office anymore -- back when I took public transport, I'd have to wait until 6am for the trains to start again anyway.
<twb> MrPockets: you have messed up bootstrapping somehow
<twb> MrPockets: busybox is part of the ramdisk; you get dumped there if it can't find your root partition.
<MrPockets> I just reformatted both drives
<MrPockets> but i just booted live to the Ubuntu CD..
<diffra> twb: been there.  Spent the night in a not-really-cold-enough room triaging a win2k machine that got pwned.
<diffra> one of those boxes that's always been around, deployed before my time, i had no idea half the shit that was on there.
<twb> Bleh, at least I don't have to touch Windows
<MrPockets> hah
<MrPockets> all but two of the servers we administrate are windows
<MrPockets> administer?
<twb> MrPockets: "admin" vt.
<MrPockets> Any of you have experience imaging machines with Acronis?
<LiraNuna> Hi, I can't seem to be able to remove the package doc-base
<LiraNuna> I keep getting circular dependencies and errors about removal
<LiraNuna> seems like the post removal script wants to use install-docs and that file was just removed
<LiraNuna> http://pastie.org/522520
<MrPockets> This isn't fun any more.
<MrPockets> I wanna go home.
<diffra> LiraNuna: this is a hack, but maybe just drop a bash script in /usr/local/bin/install-docs that returns true and exits to satisfy apt?
<diffra> i'm sure that install-docs is supposed to do something, but if it's already being removed, i don't see that it could be that important.
<LiraNuna> diffra, that was my last resort
<LiraNuna> google doesn't come up with anything too
<LiraNuna> I guess it's bug filing time
<oh_noes> When a 8.04 server boots, what happens between "Starting" and "Loading, please wait"?
<oh_noes> on one box I have it on, I've found if I dont have the VGA monitor cable plugged in, it stops at "Starting" and doesnt continue
<oh_noes> Even adding debug to kernal doesnt help .. because it hasnt loaded it yet
<tech404> I am building a network for a class that needs to be a secure as possible and still provide a few basic services (http,smtp,imap,dns). I have only one computer that can be used to provide these services. I want to seperate them into VM's but while the computer has ok hw it doesn't have any intel-VT. I was thinking about using xen but I wanted to see what others thought.
<tech404> A little more info. Right now it is running 2k3 with dns and virtual server on the host and 2k3 with http, smtp, and imap in a guest. I don't need to keep the same os's I just need to provide the same services on the same "public" ip's.
<nick125> Xen would probably work for what you need.
<nick125> But as far as security goes, avoid running any kind of services on the dom0/host.
<nick125> I mean, I'd probably only go as far as running SSH with password logins disabled
<tech404> nick125, I was planning on leaving the host as empty as possible. I would really like to be running something baremetal but I think that xenserver is the only baremetal hyperviser that will support linux guests without hvm. I don't have any previous experiance with that product.
<nick125> I know ESXi will support without HVM (I believe), but it's missing a lot of features compared to Xen.
<tech404> nick125, yes but ESXi is VERY picky about what hw it runs on. Will ubuntu's current set of tools for KVM host jeos without hvm?
<nick125> yeah, true...not to mention the lack of swraid, which is why I ultimately decided against ESXi.
<nick125> I'm not too familiar with JeOS.
<nick125> It appears that JeOS's vmbuilder supports Xen without issues
<LiraNuna> how do I configure postfix's root redirection?
<LiraNuna> ^ ignore that please, I should've google
<uvirtbot> LiraNuna: Error: "ignore" is not a valid command.
<twb> Is there any point in trying to do SMARTd on a SATA disk?
<twb> They seem to hate one another (smart and sata)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #391540 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysql client at x86_64 cannot find /etc/mysql/my.cnf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391540
<uvirtbot> New bug: #391551 in openssh (main) "package openssh-server 1:5.1p1-5ubuntu1 failed to install: sub process post-installation script returned error code 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391551
<heath|work> Anyone using KVM?
<sommer> heath|work: yes
<heath|work> sommer, I am torn between going xen or kvm. It looks like Ubuntu choose kvm over xen?
<sommer> heath|work: yep, kvm is great
<heath|work> sommer, do you use opennebula ?
<sommer> heath|work: I've done some testing with it, and worked on some documentation, but I've never used it in production
<sommer> heath|work: mostly because I don't currently have a shared storage solution... if I did I'd probably use opennebula
<heath|work> We have a NFS ready to go, it looks like KVM encourages nfs use which is attractive. So far I like everything I have seen. Our biggest fear is choosing something that dies out, but if Conical is behind it, it makes for an easier decision.
<andol> heath|work: Not to mention the fact that RHEL is behind it.
<heath|work> That sounds good as well. I see that Citrix is running with Xen, but there OS support is limited.
<sommer> heath|work: ya, I don't think KVM is going to die out anytime soon
<sommer> heath|work: but really the hypervisor isn't as important as being able to access the VM image, as long as future virt technology can migrate, read, etc the VM is the important thing
<sommer> least in my view ;-)
<heath|work> It also looks like OpenNebula can control KVM, Xen, and Amazon servers. What I want to know is if it is possible to migrate between the different hosts.
<heath|work> That would be total freedom and rid any fear of support dieing out for one.
<sommer> I wouldn't think so... at least not automatically
<sommer> and at this time... maybe in the future
<heath|work> Thanks for the input... We really didn't want to stray away from Ubuntu and I think we are going to try the KVM route.
<heath|work> VMware pricing is crazy and I am didn't like having to search for fixes for Ubuntu and xen every 10 minutes
<sommer> np, I've been very happy with KVM... well KVM+libvirt and friends
<heath|work> Ubuntu has documented it very well. I will run through those and get my virts up!
<oakbox> Hi all I need some help with postfix and dynamic IPs, i get a DNS fwd/rev mismatch...
<oakbox> im trying to set up mail with a dynamic ip using no-ip.com but currently get a DNS mismatch can someone point me in the right direction please?
<giovani|work> oakbox: sounds like a configuration problem? ask no-ip.com?
<Sam-I-Am> oakbox: you're not going to be able to reverse something on no-ip because they don't control the reverse zones
<Sam-I-Am> dynamic dns providers simply do A records
<oakbox> giovani, thanks for a reply
<oakbox> Sam-I-Am, Hi no-ip,com gives me MX records
<Sam-I-Am> they can do MX too
<Sam-I-Am> but not PTR
<oakbox> :( sorry you will have to forgive me, im still new to this :) PTR?
<Sam-I-Am> ptr is the reverse record
<Sam-I-Am> a.b.c.d -> name
<oakbox> ok, so does that mean that I will never be able to get a mail server with no-ip.com?  Im trying to set up a play by email server....
<Sam-I-Am> well, thats not what i mean
<oakbox> :) well thats good news
<Sam-I-Am> it sounds like something (perhaps postfix) notices that your A record points to your IP, but that IP doesnt point to the same PTR
<Sam-I-Am> so it gripes
<Sam-I-Am> you just have to tell it to ignore that... or you can try putting your IP and no-ip hostname in /etc/hosts
<oakbox> ok let me give you some more details, I can connect to postfix through netcat localhost but when i try the same thing with my domain name i get the mismatch.
<Sam-I-Am> where are you connecting from?
<Sam-I-Am> and what host does postfix think its using?
<oakbox> connecting from the local machine on port 25 so im assuming it thinks its SMTP
<Sam-I-Am> no...
<Sam-I-Am> so you're connecting to localhost:25 and it works, but blah.no-ip.com:25 and it doesnt?
<oakbox> correct
<Sam-I-Am> what error does it return on the latter?
<oakbox> DNS fwd/rev mismatch: blah.no-ip.com != 80-47-161-104.come_more_garbage.com
<Sam-I-Am> and thats returned by postfix?
<oruwork> how can i enable IMAP support in php ?
<oakbox> thats returned by netcat (the program im using to test if its working)
<Sam-I-Am> oakbox: btw, you might want to use "swaks" to test your mail server... very useful utility over telnet/netcat
<Sam-I-Am> what happens if you telnet to no-ip:25 ?
<oakbox> i will try 1 sec
<oakbox> Trying 80.47.xx.xx...
<oakbox> and then just waits
<sgsax> it's possible your ISP is blocking the SMTP port
<oakbox> humm, not thought of that, suppose its possible.  let me see if i can dig up anything on their site.  I will get back to you in a bit if you dont mind???
<sgsax> someone will be here :)
<Sam-I-Am> heh
<Sam-I-Am> most isps block 25 incoming
<Sam-I-Am> and often outgoing to !their smtp servers
<soren> ScottK: Do you happen to know if the "Local only" config option in postfix lets you send mail *out*?
<soren> ScottK: I.e. does the "local only" part only refer to its not listening for outside connections?
<ScottK> soren: I do not.  I've never used it.
<lamont> soren: a little, mayber
<lamont> depends on the release
<soren> lamont: Jaunty?
<oakbox> humm looks like port 25 is blocked, damn, so no way i can set myself up a play be email server then...
<lamont> should set default_transport=error
<soren> lamont: So not delivery to the outside world?
<lamont> oakbox: most ISPs block port 25 outbound these days
<lamont> soren: right.
<lamont> at least until you tweak the config at all
<soren> lamont: Sure, sure.
<soren> lamont: This used to be different?
<lamont> soren: fixed in 2.5.1~rc1-1
<lamont>   * postinst: also set relay_transport=error on Local Only systems
<soren> So since Hardy?
<soren>    postfix | 2.5.1-2ubuntu1 |         hardy | source, amd64, i386
<lamont> yep
<soren> Lovely. thanks.
<oruwork> how can i enable IMAP support in php ?
<Sam-I-Am> what kind of imap support?
<Sam-I-Am> theres some libraries for accessing imap, or you can install something like horde/imp to serve as a php-based webmail client
<sgsax> oakbox: you can use a different port, you just need to have your client use that port instead of the standard one
<oakbox> sgsax, cool :) but will i need to change something on my MX record for that?
<Sam-I-Am> no
<sgsax> no, DNS is for Ips only, not ports
<oakbox> fantastic
<Sam-I-Am> and you probably dont need an MX record either since your no-ip thing just points to a single host
<Sam-I-Am> if you had a domain thats another story
<oakbox> :)
<oakbox> 1 story is enough for now
<oakbox> so I think I have found out how I can use my ISP's smarthost to send mail, (or is there a way for people to recieve mail from another port no (i think not))
<Sam-I-Am> oakbox: that'll work for sending mail from your box... but not receiving... it'll need to go to your isps mail server.
<Sam-I-Am> at that point theres really no reason to run your own :/
<sgsax> I pay for hosting for that
<oakbox> humm, my budget doesn't know what 'pay for' is hehehe
<sgsax> $5/mo aint bad
<Sam-I-Am> hosting has become quite cheap
<sgsax> or is it $8, I forget, it's on autopay for theyear
<sandstrom> I have problems with ufw not allowing outbound traffic (I have tried ufw allow from 127.0.0.1 to any)
<jdstrand> sandstrom: ufw does not support egress filtering via the cli
<jdstrand> (it is planned)
<jdstrand> sandstrom: is this for routing or host-based firewall?
<sandstrom> firewall for webserver
<jdstrand> sandstrom: by default, it will allow all outgoing connections with connection tracking
<sandstrom> ufw, iptables or ubuntu?
<jdstrand> sandstrom: did you change /etc/default/ufw?
<jdstrand> sandstrom: uf
<jdstrand> ufw
<sandstrom> no, but my vps provider may have
<jdstrand> sandstrom: verify /etc/default/ufw has DEFAULT_OUTPUT_POLICY="ACCEPT"
<oakbox> ok, very embarrassed now....  I didn't have port 25 pointing to my server in my router.....   I can receive email from the outsite world at last!  I'm 1/3 of the way there
<sandstrom> jdstrand: it has
<sgsax> oakbox: good find
<jdstrand> sandstrom: if you do 'sudo ufw disable' are you able to connect to what you want to?
<sandstrom> yes
<jdstrand> sandstrom: what are you trying to connect to?
<sandstrom> smtp-servers, the apt-get servers
<jdstrand> so port 25 and 80
<sandstrom> yes
<sandstrom> this is my iptables (setup using ufw):
<sandstrom> ACCEPT     tcp  --  localhost            anywhere            tcp dpt:smtp
<sandstrom> ACCEPT     tcp  --  localhost            anywhere            tcp dpt:www
<sandstrom> ACCEPT     all  --  localhost            anywhere
<sandstrom> (Chain ufw-user-input (1 references))
<sandstrom> (well, it's some of it)
<jdstrand> sandstrom: you don't need allow rules for the localhost by default
<jdstrand> sandstrom: did you modify /etc/ufw/before.rules?
<aptmirror> hi , i've setup my own mirror on a http server and signed the Release file with my own public gpg key
<sandstrom> jdstrand: no, but my vps host may have
<aptmirror> but if I install over the net it can't find my public key...
<jdstrand> sandstrom: diff /usr/share/ufw/before.rules /etc/ufw/before.rules
<jdstrand> sandstrom: if it comes back to the prompt, it wasn't changed
<aptmirror> and to download my key with preseed does not work
<sandstrom> its changed
<jdstrand> sandstrom: those changes may have introduced the issue
<aptmirror> anybody setup a local mirror with preseed?
<sandstrom> jdstrand should I reset things to the defaults?
<jdstrand> sandstrom: that would be by far the easiest thing to do
<sandstrom> I guess I copy from usr/share to /etc/ufw and make a backup. then start/stop the firewall, right?
<jdstrand> sandstrom: yes, that should work fine. make sure that before*.rules and after*.rules go to /etc/ufw and user*.rules go to /var/lib/ufw. that will completely reset your rulesets
<sandstrom> will do, thanks alot for your time and help!
<jdstrand> np, and good luck!
<sandstrom> Didn't work unfortunately. apt-get update still doesn't work.
<sgsax> while we're talking about email today, can somebody point me in the direction of some good recipes for having postfix bounce spam-tagged messages?
<sgsax> we had something working with sendmail, but since we switched to postfix, that solution doesn't seem to work
<ScottK> sgsax: You mean as in bounce back to the sender?
<sgsax> yes
<ScottK> sgsax: Please don't do that.  Virtually all spam has a forged mail from so you're sending it back to the wrong place.
<ScottK> Accept then bounce is a bad strategy.
<sgsax> normally, I would agree, but this is for my RT server
<sgsax> so if I just discard fals positives, it's possible an actual important request would get dropped
<sgsax> and we have been getting literally hundreds of spam message daily
<SuperRoach> Hello. Where can I find the string to add to my sources.list for the karmic repo server?
<jmedina> good morning
<oruwork> hi
<oruwork> how can i enable IMAP support in php ?
<jmedina> aptitude install php5-imap
<oruwork> jmedina-> done, anything i should do to enable it ?
<sgsax> oruwork: just write code that uses the libs
<oakbox> is there any reason why I would not receive and email from postfix (relay) to an outside email address, my logs say the status = sent
<rags45> does vbox support 64 bit emulation?
<rags45> I just downlaoded ubuntu amd64 version but when I load it in  vbox it gives an error
<jmedina> rags45: did you install virtualbox for 64bits?
<rags45> hmmm..there are separate vbox for 64bit??..oh..I guess I got the 32 bit then
<rags45> jmedina: thx ..I'll get the 64 bit one
<sandstrom> jdstrand: I tried to move in the new files. Doesn't work unfortunately. apt-get still fails
<oruwork> jmedina-> apt-getin install php5-imap, is that imap2 or imap4 protocol ?
<ScottK> sgsax: My advice would be to deliver them to a spam box and then have some search for a legit request.
<jmedina> oruwork: I eally dont know
<jdstrand> sandstrom: it should work with a default install of ufw and simply doing 'ufw enable'
<sandstrom> and running iptables -L will show all firewall rules in effect?
<jdstrand> sandstrom: perhaps some other files changed. perhaps 'dpkg --purge --force-depends ufw ; apt-get install ufw'
<jdstrand> sandstrom: yes
<sgsax> RT already generates an automatic reply to these addresses
<sandstrom> jdstrand: just did. still don't work
<sandstrom> jdstrand http://pastie.org/523002
<jdstrand> ERROR: problem running init script
<sandstrom> Did throw a few “shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory” during installation too.
<sandstrom> that (or the ERROR: problem…) is the cause perhaps?
<jdstrand> sandstrom: what does ufw --version show you?
<sandstrom> jdstrand ufw 0.16.2.4
<jdstrand> sandstrom: and this is on a non-Ubuntu kernel?
<sandstrom> sorry, I don't know
<jdstrand> sandstrom: uname -a
<sandstrom> Linux k226741 2.6.18-028stab053.17 #1 SMP Mon Jun 9 20:42:43 MSD 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jdstrand> so that would be a yes
<jdstrand> sandstrom: I have a feeling you are hitting bug #289906
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 289906 in ufw "ufw fails when connection tracking is not available" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289906
<sandstrom> yes, nf_conntrack is not present
<jdstrand> sandstrom: in /etc/ufw/before.rules, adjust this:
<jdstrand> -A ufw-before-input -m conntrack --ctstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<jdstrand> to be:
<jdstrand> -A ufw-before-input -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<jdstrand> then adjust -A ufw-before-input -m conntrack --ctstate INVALID -j DROP
<jdstrand> to be:
<jdstrand> -A ufw-before-input -m state --state INVALID -j DROP
<jdstrand> and finally:
<jdstrand> -A ufw-before-input -m conntrack --ctstate INVALID -j LOG --log-prefix "[UFW BLOCK INVALID]: "
<jdstrand> to be:
<jdstrand> -A ufw-before-input -m state --state INVALID -j LOG --log-prefix "[UFW BLOCK INVALID]: "
<sandstrom> error running init script still shows, after that edit running stop/start
<sandstrom> but I think that regarding this error running init script we have already checked through something on my system, you told me a bunch of commands that I ran, which helped you  to file a bug. This was probably 3-4 months ago.
<sandstrom> So if that is what causes the outbound connections to fail it's the same problem.
<jdstrand> sandstrom: what is the bug #?
<sandstrom> don't remember
<sandstrom> if you have irc history, search yours and my name back in time
<sandstrom> I thought that the outbound connections not working may be something else, which it still may be.
<jdstrand> sandstrom: can you paste the output of '/etc/init.d/ufw stop' and '/etc/init.d/ufw start'?
<sandstrom> jdstrand: shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<sandstrom>  * Stopping firewall: ufw...
<sandstrom>    ...done.
<jdstrand> sandstrom: feel free to 'cd /'
<sandstrom> jdstrand http://pastie.org/523002
<jdstrand> sandstrom: can you also paste /etc/ufw/before.rules and /etc/ufw/after.rules?
<jdstrand> sandstrom: incidentally, this is all due to running on a non-Ubuntu kernel. later versions of ufw handle this situation better
<sandstrom> jdstrand http://pastie.org/523002
<jdstrand> sandstrom: adjust /etc/default/ufw to have:
<jdstrand> IPT_SYSCTL=
<jdstrand> IPT_MODULES=
<jdstrand> sandstrom: then paste the output of '/etc/init.d/ufw stop ; /etc/init.d/ufw start'
<sandstrom> jdstrand: http://pastie.org/523002
<sandstrom> sry, wrong
<oakbox> hi all, why am I getting Relay access denied when trying to send an email from postfix?
<sandstrom> jdstrand this is it: http://pastie.org/523002
<jdstrand> sandstrom: I found our irc conversation
<jdstrand> (from the past)
<jdstrand> you dropped out and I never heard back
<jdstrand> sandstrom: just recapping for irc logs-- your kernel doesn't support 'state' either
<jdstrand> sandstrom: so you are reduced to stateless packet filtering. You'll need to adjust before.rules and after.rules accordingly or just write your own iptables script
<jdstrand> I'd talk to your vps because stateless filtering is not nearly as useful (or secure) as stateful
<MrPockets> hey guys.
<MrPockets> So i attempted two Ubuntu-server installs last night on a poweredge 2450
<oakbox> I got a relay access denied when trying to email out from postfix, can anyone help?
<ScottK> oakbox: Possibly.  If you can provide the output of postconf -n and a log snipped for /var/log/mail.log showing when you attempted to send in a pastebin, I can probably help.
<oakbox> lovely thanks i will get on it :)
<oakbox> ScottK, postconf -n  -->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/202988/  & log --->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/202990/
 * ScottK looks
<eolo999> hi, i'm trying to connect with virt-manager to a remote xen domain with xen+ssh. I always get a libvirt error: 'server closed connection' and even if i try from the command line i get 'failed to connect to the hypervisor'. Any hints?
<eolo999> i have no problems when connecting to kvm servers.
<MrPockets> damn. ADD. So i attempted this install three times, actually. Once with manually partitioning the drive in Ubuntu's Setup.  Seccond time with the guided partitioning, and thirdly I booted to gParted to partition it, and used the pre-existing partition layout to install upon
<MrPockets> all three times, it comes up to a busybox shell
<oakbox> ScottK, typo  at end of line 12 of postfix config should be mydomain.org not myftp.org
<MrPockets> Just wondering if someone can help me understand what this shell is, and why I may be continually coming into it
<Sam-I-Am> MrPockets: does this machine have virtual devices?  as in... ones connected to a management device like an ILO or DRAC?
<Sam-I-Am> MrPockets: the shell is what comes up when the kernel can't find your root partition... its an initrd thing.
<ScottK> oakbox: You either need to add your IP address (range) to mynetworks if it's a IP address you control or connect with smtp auth.
<ScottK> Did you set up smtp auth?
<MrPockets> Sam, it doesn't. It does, however have two SCSI drives connected with a SCSI controller
<Sam-I-Am> MrPockets: so you see it boot the kernel, then it says can't find root partition?  or some other error before dropping you to the shell?
<oakbox> ScottK, yes i have
<MrPockets> Sam-I-Am, yes. IIRC.
<Sam-I-Am> does it give an error or is that it?
<oakbox> ScottK, I can log in with user and passwd fine (using swaks -a)
<Sam-I-Am> mmm swaks
<ScottK> oakbox: OK.  If postfix was trying to use smtp auth there would be evidence in the log.
<MrPockets> thats it
<a1fa> grrrr
<a1fa> 27mb/s through I/O
<oakbox> Sam-I-Am, thanks for the tip on that app
<a1fa> what a bologne
<Sam-I-Am> MrPockets: how big are the drives? and how are you partitioning them?
<ScottK> oakbox: How about pastebin the relevant smtpd entry from master.cf in a pastebin?
<a1fa> what would cause a scsi drive to read at 28mbs
<MrPockets> Sam-I-Am, 9.8 gig a piece
<oakbox> ScottK, 1 sec
<a1fa>  Timing buffered disk reads:   90 MB in  3.27 seconds =  27.56 MB/sec
<a1fa> 10K RPM SCSI drive capable of doing 320mb/s
<a1fa> its only doing 27 mb/s
<MrPockets> I partitioned drive 0 with a 8.9 gig / partition and ~1gig swap.  Left the seccond drive alone, but its formatted at EXT3
<Sam-I-Am> MrPockets: so no raid?
<a1fa> same hard-drive thats non mounted and no filesystem runs at
<a1fa>  Timing buffered disk reads:  186 MB in  3.01 seconds =  61.84 MB/sec
<MrPockets> no raid
<Sam-I-Am> so whats the device it sees on install? sda? sdb?
<MrPockets> sda
<Sam-I-Am> and it also sees sdb? (the other drive)
<MrPockets> i tried pulling the drives out and swapping them around, thinking maybe its setting ubuntu up on one drive, and booting to the other,  but it gets a "non system disk"
<MrPockets> but yes, it sees both sda and sdb
<Sam-I-Am> hmm
<Sam-I-Am> and you installed grub to the MBR of sda right?
<MrPockets> Does the install not do that?
<oakbox> ScottK, is this what you mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/203002/
<MrPockets> or rather, does that need to be done seperatly from the install?
 * ScottK looks
<a1fa> anybody know what could be hindering performance
<a1fa> of SCSI disks?
<a1fa> maybe single scsi raid controller?
<a1fa> damn IBM x345
<Sam-I-Am> MrPockets: the install asks you before its done
<ScottK> oakbox: No.  Like http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/203003/ (look in master.cf, not main.cf)
<Sam-I-Am> MrPockets: after it installs all the software
<oakbox> oops sorry 1 sec
<Hecate> a1fa, hw- or sw-raid?
<a1fa> hw raid
<a1fa> raid 1 i think
<a1fa> Primary, Secondary, and Hot Swap
<MrPockets> Sam-I-Am, to my reocllection, it simply said "the install is complete, its time to reboot to your new OS, remove all media and reboot the machine"
<oakbox> ScottK, I have this but its all commented :s  http://paste.ubuntu.com/203005/
<Hecate> a1fa, anything suspicious in the kernel log? maybe one of the drives is semi-defunct. that would explain the stall, since iirc hw raids stall easily when the io-ops are out of sync.
<a1fa> Hecate : nothing that stands out
<a1fa> hect: [   12.376284] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<a1fa> only one suspicious thing
<Sam-I-Am> MrPockets: hmm... well, for some reason what grub is seeing is not where your root partition really is
<Sam-I-Am> MrPockets: does it say what partition its trying to use for root?
<ScottK> oakbox: The general recommendation is to submit mail via the submission port (587).  If you uncomment the lines associated with submission, postfix stop, postfix start (reload won't pick up new services) and then connect to port 587, it ought to work.
<a1fa> Hecate : resycns is in progress.. but why are other drives getting 60mb/s
<Sam-I-Am> a1fa: is the cable bent? that tends to slow down the 1's
<Hecate> resync is a serious performance bitch
<oakbox> ScottK, thanks I will give it a go.
<ScottK> oakbox: OK.  Let me know if there are still problems and we'll keep working on it.
<oakbox> ScottK, thanks very much for your help :)
<ScottK> No problem.
<Hecate> a1fa, if you're still getting the bad performance when the resync's done, disabling the raid and checking on the drives (e.g. read speed) individually might be worth a shot.
<a1fa> Hecate : its IBM's raid.. you cant disable it
<a1fa> Hecate : i guess i can take the drives out
<Hecate> well, i got veeeeery little experience with hw-raids, so i can only recomment, not to offend your raid-controller ;)
<a1fa> [    9.458637] scsi target2:0:3: FAST-160 WIDE SCSI 320.0 MB/s DT IU QAS HMCS (6.25 ns, offset 127)
<a1fa> 320mb/s hard drives down to 60mb/s ;(
<Sam-I-Am> if all of the drives are on a single bus it'll divide up the speed quite a bit when building the raid
<a1fa> i am about to go to bios and start disabling crap
<Hecate> a1fa, ehm ... the 320 MB/s denotes the bus-speed, not the drive speed
<Sam-I-Am> not to mention raid building is inherently slow anyway
<Hecate> a1fa, but wait until the resync's over. as i said resyncs tend to be a huge performance killer.
<heath|work> so can KVM run paravirtualized or is it strictly HVM ?
<MrPockets> Sam-I-Am, I'm not sure. And unfortionatly I don't have the machien in front of me
<Sam-I-Am> MrPockets: that makes troubleshooting a bit hard
<Sam-I-Am> MrPockets: i have a meeting to hit anyway...
<MrPockets> oh right, but at least now i'm awair of what is happening and know what to look at when i go there tonight
<a1fa> ok
<Sam-I-Am> sure
<a1fa> thanks hectate
<Hecate> youre welcome
<a1fa> how long does it take to syncup 32GB?
<a1fa> and is there anyway to check raid status though OS?
<Hecate> can't tell. actually your crontroller should give you some hints on that.
<Hecate> but i really can't tell due to my lack of experience with hw-raids.
<a1fa> :P
<a1fa> ioc0 vol_id 0 type IM, 2 phy, 33 GB, state DEGRADED, flags ENABLED RESYNC_IN_PROGRESS
<a1fa> i wonder if you can force raid sync
<oakbox> ScottK, humm I dont think that has helped :)
<a1fa> scsi_id:0 20%
<a1fa> scsi_id:1 20%
<a1fa> ok
<a1fa> at least i know what i sit on
<a1fa> :)
<a1fa> thanks Hecate
<oakbox> ScottK, I now get a message "*** No acceptable authentication types available
<ScottK> oakbox: OK.  You need to look at your smtp auth configuration.
<oakbox> ok
<ScottK> oakbox: Are you using dovecot or cyrus?
<oakbox> ScottK, saslauthd ?
<oakbox> ScottK, from this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<ScottK> That's cyrus
<thirsteh> If I set an RSS limit for a process/user in /etc/security/limits.conf, will that make that user/process completely unable to use more than e.g. 20MB of RAM, or would swap beyond 20MB still be possible?
<ScottK> oakbox: Please pastebin /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf
<oakbox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/203019/
<ScottK> oakbox: How about edit /etc/default/saslauthd
<ScottK> Ignore the word edit there.
<oakbox> ScottK, 1 sec
<ScottK> Paste error
<oakbox> ScottK, http://paste.ubuntu.com/203022/
 * jmedina has experience with saslauthd
<ScottK> jmedina: If you could take over then, that would be great.  I use auxprop.
<jmedina> ScottK and what is the problem to solve?
<oakbox> ScottK, thank you for your help
<ScottK> jmedina: His smtp auth isn't working.  "No suitable mechanisms found" or something similar
<oakbox> jmarsden, I am having trouble sending emails out from postfix
<ScottK> oakbox: My guess would be uncommenting line 48 and restart saslauthd
<jmedina> oakbox: where do you get that message?
<jmedina> the one fro no suitable mechanisms?
<jmedina> do you have libsasl2-modules installed?
<oakbox> from swaks and yes i do
<jmedina> from swaks?
<jmedina> oakbox: are you using system users?
<jmedina> from /etc/passwd?
<oakbox> yes
<oakbox>        swaks - SMTP transaction tester
<jmedina> yesterday I configure a system like yours
<jmedina> I use MECHANISMS="pam"
<jmedina> not shadow
<jmedina> did you create /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd?
<oakbox> what is the difference?
<jmedina> well is the default ubuntu authentication/authorization method
<jmedina> I only use shadow for systems that dont support pam like slacwkare or openbsd :)
<oakbox> oh should i use that instead?
<jmedina> well I know that works
<oakbox> re did you create...  there are files there so im assuming so
<jmedina> I use
<jmedina> dpkg-statoverride --add root sasl 710 /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd
<oakbox> ok im now using pam
<jmedina> and then restart saslauthd and the init script will create the directory automatically
<oakbox> i used dpkg-statoverride --force --update --add root sasl 755 /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd
<jmedina> it is ok
<jmedina> could you show output from ps aux | grep saslauthd?
<jmedina> just to be sure
<oakbox> :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/203029/
<jmedina> good
<jmedina> now what about?
<jmedina> cat /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf
<jmedina> I use
<jmedina> pwcheck_method: saslauthd
<jmedina> mech_list: PLAIN LOGIN
<oakbox> yep exactly what i have here
<jmedina> ok
<jmedina> now postfix
<jmedina> main.cf
<jmedina> you should use at least somthing like this
<jmedina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/203031/
<oakbox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/203032/
<jmedina> ok
<jmedina> thats all
<jmedina> :)
<jmedina> restart postfix and try
<jmedina> you could test with
<jmedina> telnet localhost 25
<jmedina> and see if AUTH is announced
<oakbox> yep auth is announced
<jmedina> now
<jmedina> try to send a mail and keep one eye in your logs
<jmedina> oakbox: just a tip: when you post your postfix configs use: postconf -n
<jmedina> what will show only new configs
<jmedina> we all can get the defaults using postconf -d
<uvirtbot> New bug: #389722 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "skip-name-resolve is not included in default my.cnf" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389722
<oakbox> jmarsden, cool thanks for explaining :)
<jmedina> oakbox: I do this everyday, I know the procedure from memory :)
<jmedina> oakbox: jmarsden thanks for helping oakbox :)
<ivoks> yay for postfix
<oakbox> ok I have tried sending an email and my logs say status=sent.....   which is better than i had, but it didnt ask for a user and password and i have not got my test email :'(
<jmedina> shh, dont tell ivoks I help you configuring saslauthd, he is anti cyrus and pro dovecot
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> i'm not anti-anything :)
<ivoks> dovecot is just way easier :)
<jmedina> oakbox: show the logs!!!
<ivoks> you see, dovecot as sasl would already work :)
<oakbox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/203038/
<ivoks> more logs
<jmedina> mmm
<oakbox> :s what more do you want
<jmedina> yeap
<ivoks> setting up connection
<jmedina> at leas 10 lines before
<jmedina> yes starting from setting up connection :)
<ivoks> oakbox: all lines containing '2C8ED48341'
<uvirtbot> New bug: #391410 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391410
<jmedina> the lines from postfix/smtpd
<oakbox> they are the only lines that contain '2C8ED48341'
<jmedina> oakbox: one question? where are you sending mail from?
<jmedina> a cliente? from command line?
<jmedina> *client
<oakbox> command line, same machine
<oakbox> to the outside world
<jmedina> mmm
<jmedina> ok show the logs
<oakbox> ok heres the last so much of my log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/203040/
<ivoks> so, you see
<ivoks> those weren't all the lines with 2C8ED48341
<oakbox> but i did a grep :)
<oakbox> ah sorry 1 line
<oakbox> missing :)
<ivoks> well, you didn't authenticate
<ivoks> which ubuntu is that?
<oakbox> latest
<ivoks> you do know that installing dovecot-postfix would set up everything for you? :)
<ivoks> imap, pop, smtp, smtp-auth
<oakbox> I dont actually need imap or pop, its going to be a play by mail server....  (hopefully)
<oakbox> how do i get it to do authentication?
<oakbox> sorry brb need to check on dinner....  i smell burnt sausages.....
<oakbox> bk
<slestak> hey guys.  im using likewise-identity 4 to auth my ubuntu machines to win2k AD domain.  everything workes well, except I am trying to set a local root pawword on a worksation, and it is not lettin gme.
<slestak> arrgh.  root is an AD user.
<slestak> crap
<slestak> or, more specific, I have an AD user named root
<kirkland> slestak: sorry, i don't know about AD, perhaps ask mathiaz ?
<slestak> kirkland: ok, tyvm
<sgsax> I use krb5 for AD auth
<slestak> sgsax: likewise open uses krb5 as well.  it just has a little gtk front end and some other reporting capability.  i found out my problem, I have an AD user named "root".
<sgsax> I saw that
<sgsax> we do too
<sgsax> only set up the local root password on initial setup
<sgsax> but if your AD is unreachable, if you setup pam right, auth should fall back on to local
<slestak> sgsax: well, ad is reachable, but I would like to have the ability to use the local root user when needed.
<oakbox> thanks all see you later
<slestak> i setup my vmware admin to be root, and I havent set a password for it yet.
<sgsax> this for the free vmware server?
<slestak> yes
<sgsax> gotcha
<sgsax> last time I set that up, I created a local user account just for that purpose
<slestak> ok, i'll follow suit
<sgsax> seemed easier that way, esp if you have multiple admins
<slestak> id is showing ad user root has uid 0, so its mapping to local user root
<sgsax> could be, and then the password is getting clobbered by AD
<sgsax> unless your AD root user is also gid 0
<sgsax> unix properties are not revealed by default in Windows
<sgsax> there are add-ins to do it, or you can roll your own code
<slestak> i didnt set the user up, so i dont know what server or service needs it.
<slestak> i'll prob end up broking BackupExec or something
<sgsax> don't want that :)
<slestak> actually, i wouldnt mind, its a big pita
<slestak> go office space on it.  wtf, pc load letter, bang
<sgsax> I'm planning on moving my backup to amanda
<sgsax> don't have any windows hosts to backup, thankfully
<sgsax> currently using rdiff-backup, makes me want to cry sometimes
<slestak> so to reset the admin user, I have to run the whole vmware-config script again
<sgsax> don't think so
<sgsax> the remote console only needs a valid user to login
<slestak> yeah, i used rdiff-bnackup for some personal stuff.  great idea, but ddnt work to well for me
<sgsax> and the dirs that the vm disks live in need to be writable by your vmadmin user
<slestak> the web interface on 8222 is not letting any local or ad users auth
<sgsax> my biggest problem with rdiff-backup is a nearly complete lack of recovery from errors
<sgsax> I only used the remote console, never the web interface
<sgsax> but I would think they would use the same auth mechanism
<slestak> i know its not really sufficeint, but i am moving to kind of a SaaS idea at work, and one majot app per vm, and just getting /var, /etc, sql dump and any app config out nightly.  I can get the os reinstalled faster than I can restore.
<rsr> hello
<rsr> How do I extract the contents of a zip file?
<sgsax> rsr: besides unzip?
<rsr> ok
<rsr> sorry for being such a newbie
<sgsax> slestak: same here, I don't have bare-metal backups, and all configs are pushed out via cfengine
<sgsax> rsr: no problem, gotta start somewhere :)
<rsr> yes
<rsr> but unzip isnt a command
<sgsax> unzip or gunzip
<slestak> you can do sudo aptitude install unzip to get unzip
<rsr> ok
<slestak> is it a literal zip file, or a tar.gz?
<sgsax> gzip/gunzip should be able to handle standard zip files
<slestak> sgsax: im having a heck of a time with the admin user.  i dont know that i want my vm admin to be an ad user, but it makes sense.  i'd basically like anyone who can sudo to be able to admin the vm's
<uvirtbot> New bug: #318679 in net-snmp (main) "snmpd error" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318679
<slestak> hmm.  2.6.28 kernel is gettign a build error for vsock.o
<slestak> found some relevant google hits
<hikenboot> hello anyone know any gui alternatives to system-config-lvm that are currently maintained ..it does work but it lacks features
<sgsax> slestak: seems to me I had trouble using AD accounts/groups and that it had to be a local account
<sgsax> and I also had to create a special pam.d profile for vmware-authd
<slestak> sgsax: tyvm
<sgsax> slestak: np, my new vmware server is ESXi and I plan on moving my previous free server to ESXi later this summer
<sgsax> so it's a different set of problems, but at least I don't have to deal with this one :)
<a1fa>  Timing buffered disk reads:  192 MB in  3.03 seconds =  63.33 MB/sec
<a1fa> damn bullshit
<slestak> sgsax: is using lvm inside of vmware a good idea?  is thre a best pracice that will allow flexibilty later?
<heath|work> is there a decent web gui for bind?
<a1fa> tlol
<a1fa> bind is so simple
<sgsax> slestak: don't think I've heard specific reports, but I think I'd stay away from it, myself
<heath|work> It is, but to edit 4 files every time I need a new zone is madness
<sgsax> bind takes some getting used to
<sgsax> heath|work: how often do you find yourself having to add zones?
<sgsax> or are you just editing existing zones?
<heath|work> Withing the next month or so, hopefully a couple every day
<sgsax> starting up a hosting service?
<heath|work> the thing is, I may not be the only one adding them
<heath|work> yeah
<heath|work> well sorta
<heath|work> I'm a web dev and built a system for some around town businesses and I would like to control there DNS from inhouse
<sgsax> so to add a new zone, you need to edit /etc/bind/bind.conf
<sgsax> and then add forward and reverse zone files
<heath|work> I have run through the ubuntu server guide and got the concept, I was just wondering if any of youz guyz were using a web tool or just hacking it out
<sgsax> webmin may have plugins for managing dns, but if I were you, I get a copy of the O'Reilly DNS & Bind book and get cozy with it
<heath|work> I also read through the AppArmor stuff
<sgsax> apparmor is firewall and acl type stuff
<heath|work> Yeah, but it is time I understand it more.
<sgsax> once you do it a couple-dozen times, it's not so hard :)
<heath|work> All the tutorials I have run across for bind recommend disabling AppArmor and I would rather become familiar with what it is doing and embrace it
<sgsax> if you read the O'Reilly book from cover to cover (and can comprehend it), you'll know everything there is to know about how bind works
<sgsax> I found that apparmor gets in my way, and I usually disable it anyway
<heath|work> sgsax, do you run bind chroot?
<sgsax> nope
<sgsax> but I do make sure all my packages are up-to-date and patched
<ScottK> sgsax: We'd really rather you'd file bugs about problems in apparmor profiles than just turn it off.
<jdstrand> why would you disable apparmor for bind?
<jdstrand> just fix the profile and file a bug if it is a problem in the default configuration
<sgsax> iirc, it got in the way of my AD auth
<ScottK> heath|work: The Ubuntu packages shouldn't require it to be turned off.
<sgsax> the AD boxes were unable to query it for some reason
<heath|work> ScottK, That's what I figured, there are several complaints about it from Googling. I have read that most of them are people using the wrong dir for cache
<heath|work> sgsax, ^^
<ScottK> If there are problems, we'd really rather fix the profiles.
<jdstrand> sgsax: file a bug following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor and we can get it fixed if it is a problem in the default profile
<sgsax> I need a way to test that doesn't break my production systems
<jdstrand> heath|work: if there is a non-default but common directory for cache directories, file a bug and we can get it fixed
<jdstrand> sgsax: complain mode
<jdstrand> sudo aa-complain /usr/sbin/named should do it (assuming apparmor is still running on your system)
<heath|work> Kudos to the ubuntu server guide. It is looking very strong.
<ScottK> sommer: ^^^
<sgsax> jdstrand: If I run aa-complain, do I need to start the aa service?
<glen1> hey
<glen1> anyone ever set up a vpn
<sommer> heath|work: thanks\
<sommer> ScottK: hey I'm about to expire from the clamav team
<jdstrand> sgsax: apparmor needs to be running, yes. if apparmor profiles are keeping you from doing your work, disable the profile but not all of apparmor
<jdstrand> sgsax: see https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/apparmor.html for details
<heath|work> sommer, you are responsible for the guide?
<jdstrand> sgsax: the short answer is 'yes' it needs to be started
<sommer> heath|work: I've been working on it for the past few releases
<heath|work> wow...
<sommer> heath|work: along with help/input from others
<ScottK> sommer: Fixed.
<sommer> ScottK: cool, thanks :)
<heath|work> that's impressive
<work|dana> i'm having trouble getting my mediawiki install configured. i'm trying to replace the alias with a virtualhost, but the virtual host doesn't seem to work.
<sommer> work|dana: do you have a seperate vhost file in /etc/apache2/sites-available?  and if so did you enable the vhost with a symlink to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled, or with a2ensite?
<work|dana> sommer, no i just edited my mediawiki.conf
<work|dana> http://pastebin.com/d7605a60c
<jmedina> you can check loaded vhosts with apache2ctl -D DUMP_VHOSTS
<work|dana> http://pastebin.com/d17ad4f9d
<work|dana> vhost seems to be loaded
<heath|work> work|dana, do you get an error when apache is reloaded?
<work|dana> heath|work: no
<heath|work> You guys are kinding when you say JeOS is stripped down
<work|dana> heath|work: i use jeOS almost exclusively, it can be annoying depending on what you're doing
<heath|work> Now that I realize not even nano is installed I will be ok
<heath|work> Just started on KVM today, so far so good
<heath|work> Where is bind's error logs?
<sgsax> grep named /var/log/syslog
<sgsax> or /var/log/messages, depening on your setup
<heath|work> thanks sgsax .  Looks like typo city
<sgsax> heath|work: once you get your basic zone layout figured out, I'd strongly recommend creating templates
<sgsax> so when you add a new zone, just copy your templates over with the basic info, and edit as necessary
<heath|work> I will, I'm thinking about scripting it out with some reads already
#ubuntu-server 2009-06-25
<jetole_> does anyone know how to configure unattended-upgrade?
<mathiaz> kirkland: hey - just updated my kvm on my hardy server - got this sequence: http://paste.ubuntu.com/203215/
<mathiaz> kirkland: kvm from the ubuntu-virt PPA
<mathiaz> kirkland: it seems that the kvm module hasn't been reloaded
<jetole> for what it
<kirkland> mathiaz: hrm
<jetole> for what it's worth, kvm sucks
<jetole> so does ubuntu (yes my favorite dist) when it comes to VM
<kirkland> mathiaz: hmm, looks like an ordering issue
<kirkland> mathiaz: the module was removed
<kirkland> mathiaz: then kvm was restarted
<kirkland> mathiaz: then the module build takes place
<mathiaz> kirkland: right - shouldn't kvm depend on kvm-source?
<kirkland> mathiaz: yes, i think so.
<kirkland> mathiaz: i'll send another set of builds to the ppa
<mathiaz> kirkland: you may wanna test it locally first to make sure it does the right thing in the right order
<kirkland> mathiaz: i will before uploading
<kirkland> mathiaz: but i can't do it tonight
<mathiaz> kirkland: It should work - since kvm-source says it enhances kvm
<kirkland> mathiaz: it's my anniversary and i'm supposed to be outta here already :-)
<mathiaz> kirkland: no worries - it's not urgent
<LiraNuna> what is dac_override?
<kirkland> mathiaz: tested locally, looks good
<kirkland> mathiaz: i'll push an upload shortly
<uvirtbot> New bug: #391874 in openssh (main) "“dynamic” application-level port forwarding non-functional" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391874
<yann2_> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<yann2_> I've been getting this for a while
<yann2_> on a LTS server
<yann2_> no way to past around it, it's pretty annoying
<yann2_> does anyone know what the problem is?
<MrPockets> sup guys
<MrPockets> reinstalling GRUB on the FIRST partition of the First SCSI drive, would be (hd0,0) ?
<lninjox> cant get a ssh session with server on fresh install?
<lninjox> correct password but wont authenticate
<lninjox> anyone have an suggestions would be apprecitative
<lninjox> :)
<twb> *appreciated
<twb> ubuntu-server does not install the openssh-server package by default.  You can pick it from the tasksel list during the install, or install it later using aptitude or apt-get.
<bc> lninjox: *may* be an IP issue? does your IP resolve?
<bc> lninjox: also use ssh -v and see if it elaborates
<lninjox> thanks
<lninjox> issue resolved had to install open-ssh thanks alot for the help
<bc> lninjox: I didn't consider that because you sounded as if it was prompting you for a password :D
<jetole> does anyone know of a way to keep an inventory of what updates are pending on what computers? Especially something that displays a changelog
<bc> jetole: for the changelog part, install apt-listchanges. it'll display the changes and allow you to decline to update or proceed before you install an update.
<twb> That's only when you're actually performing the interactive upgrade, though.
<twb> What I typically set up is cron-apt or unattended-upgrades, to email me each day if there are outstanding upgrades.  That doesn't include their changelogs, however.
<twb> cron-apt may be obsoleted by recent apt versions, since /etc/cron.daily/apt exists but is not active by default, see also apt.conf.
<twb> Why is Ubuntu setting APT::Install-Recommends-Sections by default?
<twb> It's not documented in apt.conf
<ScottK> twb: Because given the definition of recommends it makes sense (Debian does this now too).
<twb> Where is the meaning of that variable documented?
<twb> Incidentally, I can't see it set in apt.conf.d on a Sid system...
<ScottK> The meaning of Recommends, which is what that causes to be installed is in debian-policy
<twb> I know the meaning of Recommends, but not Install-Recommends-Sections
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Sorry.  Misunderstood the question.
<twb> I mean, I can make an educated *guess* as to what it means...
<twb> If I'm adding entries in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d, is there a particular number that I should use?  (e.g. 20 or 50 would seem a good default choice)
<jetole> bc and twb. Sounds good. Was hoping for something more like an inventory style app (and please no one say landscape) that could help me tie it into puppet policy changes etc but I guess just wishful thinking
<twb> jetole: man, if you can work out how to get a web front-end for puppet, I will buy you a beer
<twb> Currently my boss forces me to do unpleasant things with webmin and Xorg (namely: install them) because puppet has no wanky front-end that we can hand to customers
<bc> jetole: apticron looks like it emails changes -> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/automatic-updates.html
<bc> jetole: looks like it also uses apt-listchanges
<twb> bc: hmm, never heard of apticron before; it is in main (unlike cron-apt)?
<bc> twb: yes, I just apt-got it
<TimReichhart> Hi Guys I am currently having problems wiith smarty and everytime I go to this page I get Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required '/Smarty.class.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear:./libs:')
<bc> twb: sorry, it's in universe/admin
<twb> Bummer.
<bc> twb: why are you limiting to main?
<twb> I want to minimize packages that are NOT from main.
<albertico> hi... I know that this is not the place for this question, but...
<albertico> what is the difference between installing the Ubuntu Netbook Remix (UNR) image vs the standard iso plus the netbook remix package?
<twb> albertico: in general, the install media only differ in what packages come on the CD, and what packages are installed by default
<twb> e.g. you can turn xubuntu into kubuntu by purging xubuntu-desktop and installing kubuntu-desktop, more or less.
<albertico> twb, so nothing special besides standard packages?
<twb> I can't speak of the netbook images specifically, but in GENERAL, that is correct.
<jetole> twb: a beer? buy me a keg and I might work on it.
<twb> I probably don't have that much money
<jetole> heh
<jetole> join the club
<jetole> stupid economy
<Alex_21> Hi, all,
<Alex_21> I can't figure out why php5 is not working on my server. It downloads the files rather than run them
<Alex_21> Do you have any ideas why this may be?
<Alex_21> Please
<twb> I won't help with PHP, sorry.
<Alex_21> Why not?
<Alex_21> I am just trying to deploy Mediawiki
<twb> Because PHP is a blight on the land.
<Alex_21> I require it
<Alex_21> I can't do anything about it. It is what my organization uses
<twb> Alex_21: but I can make it more costly to use by refusing to help.
<twb> It's like Ghandi's civil disobedience
<simplexio> Alex_21: apache configs arent right
<Alex_21> How do I fix them?
<simplexio> Alex_21: assuming that php5 works, execpt .php files are handled like txt files
<Alex_21> Ok.
<Alex_21> The guide I used told me to add Code: "AddType application/x-httpd-php .html" to my /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<simplexio> who knows, maybe you need just reload apache2 or add php5 handler to it
<Alex_21> Is there a better way to do this?
<Alex_21> I just noticed. Where do I check is libapache2-mod-php5 is installed?
<simplexio> apt-get install it again.. ?
<Alex_21> I tried that
<Alex_21> It isn't in /etc/apache2/mos-enabled/ though
<Alex_21> How can I check if it is this?
<Alex_21> Please
<Alex_21> How od you save and quit in Nano?
<Alex_21> Please
<Alex_21> Well, that is that figured out. Nano, I mean
<Alex_21> Now, how can I check if PHP5 modules for Apache are installed correctly
<Alex_21> ?
<Alex_21> Please
<twb> Nano should have a few lines of help onscreen.
<Alex_21> As I said, thanks, but I figured out Nano
<twb> OK.
<Alex_21> I just need help getting PHP up and running
<Alex_21> Can you please help?
<Alex_21> I'm really stuck
<ajmitch> Alex_21: what have you checked so far?
 * shunobies_away is away: Gone away for now
<twb> Is it possible to buy a printed copy of the 8.04 admin guide?
<twb> Sorry, "server guide".
<Ethos> Print it off yourself? :D
<twb> Ethos: that's not the same as having a nice binding.
<twb> I mean, FSF will sell you printed GNU manuals!
<uvirtbot> New bug: #392013 in openvpn (universe) "Properly package easy-rsa as a separate binary package" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392013
<jetole> twb: I assume you were just fscking with Alex_21 and don't have any issues with PHP
<twb> jetole: assume whatever you like; I won't touch PHP
<mattt> anyone know how to query an SATA disk's firmware?
<nixiepixel> matt - try installing and running smartmontools
<nixiepixel> mattt even
<nixiepixel> mattt - command should be smartctl -a /dev/device
<mattt> nixiepixel: seems overkill just to obtain drive info :/
<mattt> nixiepixel: i see hdparm seems to work, wish there was something a bit more native tho :/
<mattt> nixiepixel: ie. something hidden under /proc :)
<nixiepixel> mattt - sorry I can't help further :)
<mattt> nixiepixel: not a problem, thanks for your response!
<sbeattie> mattt: sdparm or possibly /sys/class/scsi_disk/*/device/model
<mattt> sbeattie: boooom!
<mattt> sbeattie: /sys/class/scsi_disk/0:0:1:0/device/rev FTW
<mattt> sbeattie: tnx :)
<sbeattie> sure thing.
<MrPockets> NO!
<\sh> YES?
<bobg> anyone know how to check to see if the dir_index option is enabled on a ext3 fs?
<bobg> found it -- dumpe2fs
<sommer> bobg: also:  sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sd*
<irjudson> Jo
<irjudson> er, Hi
<irjudson> I'm trying to find the slapd_db_recover program, but It's not installed, so I'm trying to find the correct package to install (I'm on 8.04 LTS)
<irjudson> is there some searching magic I'm missing, google isn't coming up with anything helpful
<sommer> irjudson: you'll need to install the db4.6-util package
<sommer> irjudson: at least that contains the db_recover utility
<irjudson> ah
<irjudson> that's what I couldn't track down
<irjudson> thanks
<sommer> np
 * shunobies is away: Gone away for now
<Skaag> I've installed sun-java6-jdk on ubuntu 9.04 64bit and I can't find the client libjvm.so, only the server jvm... can you guys suggest a solution? :-)
<MrPockets> HOOBASHAKA
<uvirtbot> New bug: #392146 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2 failed to install/upgrade: subproces post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 1 terug" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392146
<bobg> thanks sommer
<\sh> Skaag: isn't the client libjvm.so inside the jre?
<\sh> Skaag: sorry...sun-java6-bin for i386 there are client/ and server/ libjvm.so
<\sh> Skaag: so no client/libjvm.so on amd64
<Skaag> yah I can see that... too bad :-(
<pmatulis> how does one install a network printer on the server?
<ivoks> http://localhost:631
<ivoks> i guess you have cups installed
<ivoks> if it's an ipp printer, cups-client would be enough
<pmatulis> ivoks: will check. thanks
<jthomas_sb> Where do Tomcat 5.5 webapps go?  'locate webapps' returns both /usr/share/tomcat5.5-webapps/ and   /usr/share/tomcat5.5/webapps
<Hecate> jthomas_sb, maybe one of the mathes is a symlink?
<Hecate> *matches
<jthomas_sb> doesn't seem to be
<\sh> ivoks: do i have to fear an upgrade of hardy regarding drbd?
<ivoks> upgrade hardy?
<ivoks> to what?
<\sh> ivoks: sec + sru updates ;)
<ivoks> there wasn't drbd update in hardy
<\sh> ivoks: but kernel update
<ivoks> ah, no
<ivoks> it's the same module version
<\sh> and I don't want to screw my 6.9TB DRBD msa 60 drbd device ;)
<\sh> ivoks: thx :) trusting your drbd experience :)
<\sh> 2GBit/s drbd link via HA -> 4Gbit/s links as nfs server reboot
<\sh> I#m fcked if this isn't working
<ivoks> hehe
<\sh> bond0 is coming up
<\sh> drdb0 is coming up
<\sh> now I'm missing my bond1 which is coming up just now
<\sh> that was the passive part..now for the takeover
<\sh> takeover succeeded
<\sh> the real active node is rebooting now
<sommer> do you guys have drbd in production on hardy?
<ivoks> i do
<\sh> yes
<\sh> as said...
<sommer> and it works awesome? :-)
<sommer> I'm currently working on a project with it, but wasn't sure if I should upgrade to jaunty first
<ivoks> it works as advertised :)
<sommer> ivoks: sweet!
<\sh> 2x hp dl365 with 6 Nics (2 broadcoms int, 4 intel one card ext) attached with 2 HP MSA60 7TB brutto storage
<ivoks> huh?
<sommer> \sh: nice... I have a lot less than that :)
<ivoks> ah.. 2 HP MSA60
<ivoks> must be a pain to sync :D
<\sh> the 2 broadcoms are the drbd links, as LB bond declared...and the 4 intel nics as LB bonds acting as nfs links to the outside
<ivoks> i'm just mirroring disks in two servers :D
<\sh> ivoks: using the save method ( C ) this is quite fast over 2Gbit/s
<ivoks> with GFS on top of it
<ivoks> it is?
<ivoks> i was thinking on testing A
<\sh> ivoks: GFS i'll get next week with 4 2012i MSAs (via iscsi)+
<ivoks> cause it looks like C is slow...
<ivoks> but it might be cause of GFS
<\sh> ivoks: C is slow, but safe...it acks all syncwrites
<ivoks> i know
<ivoks> it's written on first when second reports that it has write it all down
<sommer> has anyone placed kvm images on a drbd partition?
<\sh> takeover to active node succeeded
<\sh> ivoks: yepp
<\sh> /dev/drbd0            6.9T  278G  6.6T   4% /webzooms
<\sh> that's why it's fast ;)
<ivoks> 8.3.2rc2 was released couple of hours ago
<ivoks> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ha/+archive/drbd
<ivoks> ;)
<ivoks> i think we had it packaged less than an hour after the official release
<\sh> but the fun part about it...we have some Flash Media Servers running which are reading many h.264 FLVs from the nfs storage..and it flys like hell :)
<ivoks> that's nice
<ivoks> \sh: primary-primary or primary-secondary?
<\sh> ivoks: p-s
<ivoks> i have p-p
<\sh> ivoks: using HA to switch between p and s
<ivoks> you do know that ha is dead? :)
<\sh> p-p I'll try next week with our iscsi msas and gfs and some mysql servers ;)
<kinja-sheep> What's the best way to find out if your (external) hard drive is dying?  I know servers deals with lot of hardwares. :3
<\sh> ivoks: ha2 is alive?
<ivoks> nope
<ivoks> let me introduce you to pacemaker; http://clusterlabs.org
<\sh> ivoks: aye...something new to take care of...
<\sh> but seeing the graph..cib and crmd and stonithd looks really like some work of HA
<ivoks> only lrmd
<ivoks> openais will replace ccm and heartbeat
<ivoks> and that ccm and heartbeat are from ha3
<ivoks> which isn't the same thing as ha2
<ivoks> ha3 isn't cluster manager anymore
<\sh> ivoks: do you have a timeframe when HA[1,2] will go away from U?
<ivoks> it's just messaging layer
<ivoks> it will probably be in archive untill debian drops it
<ivoks> for karmic, pacemaker-openais should be supported cluster stack
<\sh> ivoks: so I have time to deal with the insights of the NWO :)
<ivoks> yep, but you'll figure it out very quickly
<\sh> ivoks: the problem is not my person...the problem is to "tell teamlead/manager that it's better to change"...and teamleads/managers don't have clue sometimes ;)
<ivoks> ha isn't being developed any more
<ivoks> lead developer has left the building
<ivoks> and it's being smashed into pieces and imported into pacemaker
<ivoks> you are on your own if continue with ha
<ivoks> good enough? :)
<\sh> "opensource is not important for us, actually the only important thing is that our infrastructure software doesn't cost any money..."
<\sh> that was a quote of my manager
<\sh> and that's why my team is using more and more of the opensource stuff....to kill him
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i just love denyhosts
<\sh> ok...I'm done for tonight...drinking a beer with my colleague and then going home to kid and wife :)
<\sh> guys...have a nice one :) cu tomorrow
<\sh> ivoks: thanks again for your really hard work on this drbd stuff :) it's appreciated :)
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> sure
<\sh> TODO: ivoks -> free beer next time somehow @uds
<\sh> so..gone
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> take care
<ewook> phew. I feel stupid. how do I load a firmware module?
<bc> \sh: your manager sounds brilliant (ugh) :)
<\sh> bc: for sure...
 * \sh is back at his desk...because of unforseen events *gnarf*
<ajmitch> \sh: things broke?
<\sh> no...other 3rd level support call
 * ajmitch hasn't yet started work for the day
<ajmitch> but at least it's friday :)
<\sh> ajmitch: hehe...my ex didn't write me an email...so it's just early at your NZ place ;)
 * bc is confused by the rotation of the Earth
<ajmitch> almost 8AM
<\sh> ajmitch: EARLY !
<ajmitch> I know, I shouldn't be on IRC yet
<ajmitch> I had to check on this php5 merge & see if it compiled properly after I left it last night
<\sh> bc: the good thing is, that we have internet...and the world never sleeps...and knowing that ajmitch is somewhere in NZ makes me feel better :)
<\sh> -EPHP5MERGE :)
<ajmitch> \sh: why, did you want to do it instead? :)
<\sh> ajmitch: I just started to code some php crap...and I have to admit...I'm a snake lover ;) but andi gutmans is a nice guy :)
<ajmitch> yes, I certainly prefer python, but well we use php at work
<\sh> ajmitch: no no please no...I have to fix firefox still to allow file uploads via html form over 2GB ;)
<\sh> because our php app can handle it via python ... bah...that really sounds weired
<\sh> ajmitch: if you are using zend-framework package from ubuntu...I'm happy :)
<ajmitch> I'm not
<ajmitch> we have our own set of nasties
<\sh> ajmitch: let me package it ;)
<ajmitch> you're brave
<\sh> ajmitch: bah...I have dojo still laying around...and that's more then brave to package it ;)
<\sh> that reminds me..I have to push zf packages to mentors.debian.net...they are kean to have it included
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> I won't promise to review it & sponsor it :)
<\sh> ajmitch: we are motus...we don't need review ;) just upload and get the blame via LP ;)
<ajmitch> bah, broken dependencies for openldap in karmic, libsasl mustn't be right
<\sh> ajmitch: did you ever managed to get OTP via LDAP and SASL?
<ajmitch> nope
<\sh> ok..done here...
<ivoks_> pacemaker has a nice feature
<ivoks_> if misconfigured, it can kill your wifi and leave only ethernet working
<\sh> gone now... really
<ajmitch> bye :)
<bc_> brilliant. VirtualBox spontaneously rebooted my machine. -_-
<bc_> (the host os, ubuntu)
<Killmanhack> www.Killman.tk
<jthomas_sb> Ubuntu 9.04, Sun Java 5 and Sun Java 6, Tomcat 5.5.26-5ubuntu1.  I have installed BIRT 2.5.0 and followed these instructions http://www.eclipse.org/birt/phoenix/deploy/viewerSetup.php but when I connect to my  http://localhost:8180/manager/html it says that BIRT cannot start.  Suggestions?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #392236 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "MySQL 5.0.22 Crash on Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392236
<orudie> good bye Michael Jackson :(
<a1fa> ubuntu 9.04 + Dell 2650 = failz
#ubuntu-server 2009-06-26
<diffra> alfa: that's a known issue
<diffra> you need to update the perc 3 firmware.  There's a bug in it.
<diffra> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9133
<uvirtbot> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 9133 in AACRAID "aacraid driver fails with Dell PowerEdge Expandable RAID Controller 3/Di" [Normal,Closed: code_fix]
<diffra> wow, thanks, uvirtbot.
<a1fa> diffra
<a1fa> thanks
<a1fa> i'll do this tomorrow
<Skaag> how do I get the linux kernel source for my currently running kernel, 2.6.28-13-server
<qiyong> [09:41:59] <qiyong> what is src group for?
<qiyong> [09:42:10] <qiyong> what user should my cvs run as?
<twb> You probably shouldn't still be using CVS
<qiyong> twb: i need slim client side scm, so cvs is better than svn for this
<twb> qiyong: it's really not worth it.
<twb> I think you'd be better off investigation a modern DVCS.  CVS will just drive your team insane.
<qiyong> twb: DVCS? what is it?
<qiyong> distrubted version control system?
<twb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributed_version_control_system
<qiyong> twb: i knew svn git hg well
<qiyong> twb: but my team need to manipulate huge amount of binary files
<qiyong> twb: only cvs run fast enough for this purpose
<qiyong> svn downloads too much extra data
<twb> qiyong: ah, that's a good rationale.
<qiyong> twb: i wish i can use a modern replacement
<twb> qiyong: when you said "slim client side" I thought you were talking about build dependencies or something
<qiyong> twb: i didn't find any
<twb> qiyong: yeah, it sucks.
<twb> qiyong: out of curiosity, what are the binary files?  medical imaging?
<qiyong> twb: i thought svn can be tuned, but it can't
<qiyong> twb: yeah, quite closely to, various imaging
<qiyong> also pdf
<twb> Yeah, there's not much you can do about that.
<twb> Really you're hitting an edge case of what VCS is intended to do.
<twb> You almost want to use a distributed filesystem or something instead...
<twb> qiyong: have you looked into something like GFS?  (I admit I don't really know what your requirements are.)
<qiyong> twb: i can't data stored centrally
<qiyong> twb: s/can't/want/
<qiyong> twb: i need some kind of history infomation, so nfs, windows share doen't work
<twb> Fair enough.
<twb> Although you could get lightweight per-file history using RCS instead of CVS -- on top of NFS/CIFS.
<twb> For the case where you almost always care about the current version, but occasionally need history.
<twb> ...although I dunno if RCS supports binary files, now I think about it...
<qiyong> twb: not sure if RCS has some usable windows client
<twb> Ah, you need Windows support, too.
<twb> I don't envy that set of requirements! :-)
<qiyong> i guess RCS was too crude to use
<qiyong> so i have to stick to cvs, not moving on to svn
<twb> Well, CVS is basically just RCS with supports for pulling/pushing files without using NFS
<qiyong> if cvs dead, i'd have to take its source and keep it alive
<qiyong> i remeber there's still a development cvs and also cvs nt
<qiyong> so there's three cvs alive now
<twb> Yeah, but they're both pretty dead
<twb> In Debian, the latest changes to CVS and CVS-NT were both in 2006.
<hikenboot> hello I am trying to update-initramfs i am getting fatal: modules must be specified suing absolute paths any ideas?
<hikenboot> s/suing /using
<twb> hikenboot: check /etc/initramfs/modules and /usr/share/initramfs/modules
<twb> hikenboot: sounds like you installed a third-party package that has a mistake in it
<hikenboot> could i get around the problem instead by recreating the initrd image using update-initramfs instead of updating?
<hikenboot> whats the ramifications of doing this?
<twb> hikenboot: what has happened, according to the error, is that a package has asked initramfs-tools to include a kernel module that it thinks is necessary to boot -- but it has not given that module's full path.
<twb> hikenboot: you need to find this reference and correct it, or purge the broken package altogether.
<qiyong> twb: what version of your 2006 cvs?
<hikenboot> ok thanks
<twb> qiyong: Version: 1:1.12.13-12 and Version: 2.5.03.2382-3.3
<twb> qiyong: note that I meant the last *upstream* release was in 2006 -- there have been Debian NMUs and tweaks since then.
<qiyong> twb: so distro still working on it
<ajmitch> only the bare minimum of fixes to stop it being unusable
<qiyong> i'll write a small pkg to help adduser for cvs
<twb> Right, as ajmitch says
<hikenboot>  hello i am getting boot failed: no such device /dev/mapper/<volume-name> trying to boot a xen kernel anyone able to shed some light on this problem?
<hikenboot> I tried installing a package or two relative to lvm2 that i thought would help per someones suggestion but it made no difference
<hikenboot> I am using raid and lvm for my system partiton which is the one it failes on
<hikenboot> s/failes/fails and s /patiton/partition
<bc> wouldn't this be the master device on the secondary IDE? -> ata2.01
<bc> note, that was in dmesg output. wrt, ata2.01: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<nandemonai> Hiya guys. Quick question about ssh keys. If I setup a key and use it, yet leave password auth enabled, will ssh fallback to password authentication when a key is not used for the same user?
<jmarsden> Yes.  But the quicker way to find out this kind of thing is to try it :)
<nandemonai> I figured. Just wanted to check before going ahead. Much appreciated :)
<qiyong> i often get connection reset error when i mirror archive.ubuntu.com
<qiyong> why?
<Skaag> What's the advantage of using LVM on the entire disk, as opposed to just using the entire disk regularly?
<Skaag> never mind I found a nice blog post about it
<twb> Skaag: 1) snapshots; 2) migrating to new hot-swapped disks; 3) resizing; 4) possibly, striping
<Skaag> yah, and most of these things live
<Skaag> impressive stuff
<twb> In short: flexibility
<a_ok> where can i find the JSON stuff for php5?
<ajmitch> a_ok: what do you mean by the JSON stuff?
<a_ok> ajmitch: the json.so lib in what package is it?
<a_ok> there used to be a php5-json package but its gone
<ajmitch> in which version?
<ajmitch> as far as I know, it's no longer a separate package
<a_ok> as long as I can get JSON extention to work its all fine by me
<ajmitch> tried using the functions in it with just the normal PHP that's installed?
<a_ok> no
<ajmitch> since it looks to have been included from 5.2 onwards, which is why I asked which version
<a_ok> ah version of php
<ajmitch> version of ubuntu would have told me which version of php as well
<a_ok> 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.6
<a_ok> hardy harron
<ajmitch> ok, it should be included then
<a_ok> thank you
 * ajmitch doesn't have his hardy laptop turned on to test it out
<qiyong> i want to upgrade from jaunty to karmic, how advices and procedures?
<a_ok> ajmitch: all checks out just fine thanks agian
<axisys> how long it takes more the login message to update ?
<axisys> it said i need to install 3 packages.. i installed it and re-ssh and still getting the same message
<axisys> how long it takes for the login message to update ? (typo in prev post)
<axisys> now it is gone.. i am guessing about 5 mins ?
<axisys> also when I login what is it that gets called and tell me that I have pkgs available to be updated or system needs to be restarted?
<hikenboot>  hello i am getting boot failed: no such device /dev/mapper/<volume-name> trying to boot a xen kernel anyone able to shed some light on this problem
<hikenboot> I tried installing a package or two relative to lvm2 that i thought would help per someones suggestion and updated initramfs but it made no differenc
<hikenboot>  I am using raid and lvm for my system partiton which is the one it failes on
<hikenboot> s/failes/fails and s /patiton/partition
<_ruben> using lilo or grub?
<hikenboot> grub
<hikenboot> oh same thing boots with a non xen kernel
<hikenboot> _ruben whats the significants of lilo vrs grub?
<dthacker> Is the power5 CPU supported by ubuntu server?
<dthacker> Sorry, should be specific.  IBM power 5
<uvirtbot> New bug: #392521 in php5 (main) "Segmentation fault when running any script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392521
<uvirtbot> New bug: #392532 in apache2 (main) "apache2.2-common: /etc/init.d/apache2 script is empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392532
<_ruben> hikenboot: grub doesnt support /boot on lvm
<hikenboot> _ruben,  boot is on a separate partition and it has the problem trying to mount the system on the lvm volume
<uvirtbot> New bug: #389909 in samba "Nautilus can't browse local network if ISP uses DNS redirection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389909
<uvirtbot> New bug: #390556 in openssh (main) "openssh-server dos regression in jaunty (oom_adj)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390556
<heath|work> Good morning
<sgsax> another day, another openssl vuln
<Appiah_> About the automatic updates , i selected install security updates, is there any log on what security updates it applies?
<sommer> Appiah_: check /var/log/apt/term.log
<sgsax> Appiah_: you can also look in /var/log/dpkg.log for recent activity
<Appiah_> ah
<Appiah_> thanks
<asaavedra> hello, is it possible to use dovecot-postfix package (Ubuntu 9.04) using mysql authentication for virtual domains?
<sommer> asaavedra: sure, you'll just need to add the additional configs to postfix
 * sommer isn't sure what they are though
<asaavedra> sommer: thank you, I'm trying a couple of tutorials, but none is intended for specific package dovecot-postfix
<sommer> asaavedra: np, the dovecot-postfix package basically just configures postfix for SMTPAUTH using dovecot... so any additional configs you add shouldn't be a problem
<uvirtbot> New bug: #390955 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.0.67-0ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390955
<uvirtbot> New bug: #390954 in bacula (universe) "package bacula-director-pgsql 2.4.2-1ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390954
<asaavedra> sommer: I'll keep trying, thank your for your comments
<sommer> asaavedra: np, others in this channel may have setup postfix and mysql so if you have specific questions feel free to ask
<rags> I was trying password less rsh from differnt hosts using .rhosts file, but only works with ip addresses, so I guess the problem is with name resolution. But my dsn resolves the addresses correctly.
<Gorlist> Hi, just grabbing debootstrap from  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap - however which one should I be using to install Hardy LTS?
<Gorlist> 1.0.13.tar.gz or.. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/
<Gorlist> 	debootstrap_1.0.13~hardy1.tar.gz
<Gorlist> no suggestions?
<soren> Gorlist: You should be using the installer to install Hardy.
<soren> Really.
<soren> Gorlist: What are you trying to achieve?
<Gorlist>  :) w
<Gorlist> well
<Gorlist> im install via a serial console
<Gorlist> thus using debootstrap, however theirs no script for hardy
<Gorlist> the last one is gusty?
<soren> Hardy's a symlink to gutsy.
<Gorlist> in version 1.0.13
<soren> Unless you're using the version from Gutsy.
<Gorlist> what does that mean?
<soren> What does what mean?
<Gorlist> symlink to gusty
<soren> Do you know what a symlink is?
<Gorlist> nop
<Gorlist> soft link,
<Gorlist> so gusty is hardy?
<Gorlist> so whats this one for - debootstrap_1.0.13~hardy1.tar.gz
<sommer> can ldap be used to define samba shares?
<soren> Gorlist: You really don't need debootstrap to install over a serail connection.
<soren> Gorlist: In fact, I'm unsure how debootstrap would help you in that situation.
<Gorlist> hmm
<Gorlist> how would you do it?
<soren> Gorlist: Also, if you don't know what symlinks are, I'm afraid you'll have very little fun indeed using debootstrap.
<Gorlist> im following this guide
<Gorlist> http://sbmonkey.wordpress.com/2008/06/25/ubuntu-on-serverbeach-a-step-by-step-guide/
<Gorlist> consider it a technical exercise :)
<soren> Gorlist: I don't see where that mentions anything at all about serial connections?
<Gorlist> well im running in recovery/ram mode you see
<Gorlist> via serial console into that
<Gorlist> working so far, just confused on the lack of hardy script in gusty
<soren> It's *gutsy*, not gusty.
<soren> And why are you running gutsy?
<Gorlist> I don't want to to
<Gorlist> too
<Gorlist> I want to run hardy
<Gorlist> but their* is no hardy script inside debootstrap
<uvirtbot> New bug: #392124 in openssh (main) "ssh wrong home path" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392124
<soren> Gorlist: Yes there is.
<Gorlist> erm
<soren> Gorlist: Where are you looking?
<hikenboot> can anyone help with the mount problem I posted earlier this morning for raided lvm on / partition (note boot not raided and using grub) also note works fine for other kernels not the xen kernel
<Gorlist> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.13.tar.gz
<Gorlist> scripts/ubuntu
<Gorlist> breezy, hoary, gutsy, feisty, warty, edgy and dapper
<Gorlist> no hardy
<Gorlist> and 1.0.13 is the latest version?
<soren> ...
<soren> You shouldn't be looking at the tar.gz
<soren> The links are created at build time.
<soren> They're in the deb.
<soren> So when you install debootstrap, they're there.
<ScottK> kirkland: I was wondering if you could have a look at Bug #374067?  From the duplicate bug it appears to be encryptfs related.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 374067 in clamav "9.04 boot process hangs when using clamav-freshclam with pam_mount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374067
<kirkland> ScottK: looking ...
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Gorlist> soren: so I should be grabbing debootstrap_1.0.13_all.deb
<soren> Gorlist: Yes.
<Gorlist> soren: doh!
<Gorlist> soren: :)
<kirkland> ScottK: this isn't ecryptfs ...  he says he uses pam_mount to mount his home partition
<kirkland> ScottK: i looked at pam_mount's code a year ago, and it was so bad, i wrote pam_ecryptfs
<kirkland> ScottK: his bug could very well be pam_mount related
<ScottK> kirkland: I see.  I know almost nothing about this part of the system.  I think it's clearly not clamav's problem.  Suggestions?
<kirkland> ScottK: hmm, let me see how i'd debug it ...
<ScottK> kirkland: Please do.  Whatever advice you can give the reporter would be great.  What I know is "hmmm, encryption on disk ... Ask kirkland."
<kirkland> ScottK: what does clam do with the pam statck?
<kirkland> ScottK: heh, thanks :-)
<ScottK> kirkland: Nothing.  I think he's got freshclam installing it's data into his home directory (some of the GUI front ends do this).
<ivoks> hello everybody
<ScottK> ivoks: Hello
<uvirtbot> New bug: #392474 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2 failed to install/upgrade: ??? ??????? pre-removal script ????? ?????? ?? ????????? ?? ???????? ?? 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392474
<axisys> i noticed in jaunty when I ssh login to a box if there are any new pkgs pending update it mentions the total number.. unlike older releases.. i like it .. and also curious .. what functions gets called when i ssh in that display those pkg status ?
<sommer> axisys: update-motd
<axisys> sommer: i did not see it in my .bashrc
<sommer> axisys: it's run from cron
<sommer> axisys: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/update-motd.html
<axisys> sommer: oh ok .. cool., thanks
<sommer> axisys: np
<ivoks> \sh: interested in testing 8.3.3rc2+some_patches drbd in production? :)
<sommer> heeeh production patches
<axisys> sommer: would be nice if it send custom messages to users
<axisys> sommer: like you are using too much disk space .. i know quota works
<sommer> axisys: sure, you'll just need to create a script for that
<axisys> sommer: thanks
<marquinos> Hi!
<marquinos> I'm trying (for learn) to create a "tinyurl".
<marquinos> I tried at work with Windows and it worked.
<marquinos> But in Ubuntu server the .htaccess file not works fine.
<marquinos> RewriteEngine On
<marquinos> RewriteRule ^([a-zA-Z0-9\-]+)/?$ index.php?codigo=$1  [L,NC]
<marquinos> Any idea, please?
<marquinos> Thanks!
<ivoks> did you enable rewrite module?
<ivoks> a2enmod rewrite
<marquinos> yes
<ivoks> huats: my padwan is ready to become motu; what's our next step? :)
<ivoks> marquinos: and you restarted apache?
<marquinos> a restart the machine
<marquinos> :P
<marquinos> this is the source code:
<marquinos> http://xiki.to/
<huats> ivoks: already ready to become a MOTU ?
<huats> ok
<huats> I'll take the time to send you the email tomorrow night
<ivoks> huats: yeah; this is his second run for it
<marquinos> I'm learning only
<huats> ivoks: I am a bit surprised since usually it is says that you need to spend a whole cycle working before applying
<ivoks> marquinos: sorry, i don't speak spanish :/
<marquinos> well
<marquinos> the same code & .htaccess worked fine in windows
<marquinos> *-)
<marquinos> in Ubuntu server works fine
<huats> ivoks: if you think he can apply to MOTU there is nothing different to do than for someone else
<marquinos> but http://xiki.to/aac not work
<marquinos> works
<marquinos> but works http://wiki.to?code=aac
<marquinos> I need rewrite the url from http://xiki.to/aac to http://wiki.to?code=aac
<marquinos> but the .htaccess not works in ubuntu :(
<huats> ivoks: you are sure MOTU no Ubuntu Universe Contributor ?
<marquinos> I don't undertand
<Fenix|work> Greetings!
<ivoks> huats: he knows how to merge, sync, package, patch, where are docs... what else is there to know?
<huats> ivoks: to become a MOTU ?
<ivoks> yes
<huats> he needs to practice and practice and practice
<huats> :)
<Fenix|work> Can anyone assist with dmraid? :)
<tomsdale> what would you recommend as a base for a webserver/mailserver installation on vmware. JeOS or generic, 9.04 or 8.04 LTS.
<tomsdale> I gave my provider already an image with 8.04 and the server image but he couldn't boot it due to a kernel error. I couldn't find the JeOS kernel image in the repositories so I'm thinking about redoing the whole image.
<Fenix|work> Has anything changed in dmraid in the last couple of months?  Ubuntu now sees my ASR array with a different name that's padded with lots of spaces and won't mount the partitions.
<ivoks> tomsdale: what kind of an error?
<tomsdale> ivoks: he wasn't specific but I had problems before with a 64Bit server image on virtualbox - usually using the generic kernel solves the issue.
<ivoks> ah... 64bit on vmware
<tomsdale> I don't know where his error comes from - I am able to run the same image on windows 7/vmware server 2.0.1 without problems on my core duo laptop CPU
<ivoks> maybe his vmware is on 32bit system
<tomsdale> I guess so - In this case it would be smarter to give him a 32 bit install as well?
<ivoks> yes
<tomsdale> since I have to redo it anyways again - what about JeOS vs Generic and should I stick to 8.04 LTS or go with 9.04.
<tomsdale> Apparently you can upgrade between LTSes so I'm more thinking it would be smarter to still use 8.04
<ivoks> i'd go with 8.04
<ivoks> and then, when inside virtual machine, install linux-virtual kernel
<tomsdale> is JeOS only available for 32bit? I tried finding it on the 64bit install but linux-virtual doesn't install.
<ivoks> i don't even know what jeos is :)
<ivoks> i've heard rumors about it, but have never seen it :D
<tomsdale> I'm actually thinking of starting with the JeOS image. JeOS apparrently is a tuned kernel for virtual appliances.
<ivoks> so, that's linux-virtual
<tomsdale> from what I understand it's a very basic system to start with.
<ivoks> ubuntu-server it self is very basic
<ivoks> iirc, jeos was just merged into ubuntu
<ivoks> soren: could you give us some info?
<tomsdale> from what I know I think it exists since 8.04, 8.10 introduced the vmbuilder but 9.04 I have no idea, nothing in the wiki yet.
<ivoks> vmbuilder is something else
<ivoks> or... hm..
<ivoks> i don't know
<ivoks> just use normal ubuntu-server
<ivoks> install linux-virtual and you are good to go
<tomsdale> you have a 32bit install. As I said on the 64it install linux-virtual was not installable.
<ivoks> linux-virtual is available on 64bit
<ivoks> Filename: pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-virtual_2.6.28.11.15_amd64.deb
<tomsdale> strange - maybe I'm missing a repository or messed one up. I will double check that.
<ivoks> or... not :)
<ivoks> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/283368
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 283368 in base-installer "linux-virtual cannot be installed with an amd64 iso" [High,Fix released]
<ivoks> but that's in installer
<tomsdale> hm - fix released only for 8.10 - seems 8.04 still has the bug.
<ivoks> right... virtual isn't in hardy
<ivoks> for amd64
<tomsdale> I guess one can use a backport but I wonder why they didn't fix it in 8.04. It's a LTS.
<ivoks> that's not a fix
<ivoks> that's a decission
<ivoks> -virtual doesn't exist for amd64 in hardy
<ivoks> there are probably reasons for that
<tomsdale> ok ivoks, I'll ask my provider whether his underlying host system is 32 bit and base my desicion on that. In any case thanks for your input.
<rsr> hi
<rsr> im having some trouble. I dont know if its apache related. Maybe someone might help me figure it out. I have joomla running on apache and it was configured on an internal ethernet interface with an ip like 192.168.0.x. Now I have moved it to another location wich required me to reconfigure with another ip. but when I access the server through a browser certain aspects of joomla tries to connect to the old ip 192...
<rsr> it is running on ubuntu-server LTS
<zoopster> rsr: you will need to visit the joomla config and change the references to your new site...always you dns names where possible to avoid these issues
<zoopster> rsr: that should have been USE dns names where possible
<rsr> ok zoopster...ive seen it works after a while of trying to load
<zoopster> rsr: ah..so it may be a cache issue on your browser
<rsr> no
<rsr> ive tried accessing from another browser
<rsr> same thing
<rsr> but its ok
<rsr> after it takes a lonk while and loads
<rsr> further loading is quick
<balloooza> hello hello, I have a question, I hope this is the server channel, can somone
<balloooza>   confirm this, I have a problem with dhcp server/ ethernet, the server
<balloooza>   assigns itself an ip address to an interface set up as static
<soren> balloooza: Reboot it.
<balloooza> I have done that 2 times, it dose it every 5 minuits
<soren> balloooza: Let me guess. It was installed using dhcp, and now you changed the config, and it keeps getting reset+
<balloooza> no, I did nothing, it was on for 71 days, and now it is going crazy (this is only one of the problems) I am fearfull of a security breach of some sort
<soren> Put your /etc/network/interfaces somewhere. (on a pastebin)
<soren> Check for dhclient processes.
<balloooza> my /etc/network/interfaces is fine, that is what I first checked, and whenever I run dhclient, it resets not only th ewlan ip (for modem) but the ip clearly set as static in /etc/network/interfaces
<balloooza> it is strange, is there a way to see what the reson the ip was set, I was able to see when it set the ip in the logs, but no justificarion for the static configured interface to accept a dhcp assigned address
<balloooza> I mean I can see somthing like: set ip 192.168.2.98 to 00:00:e..... but I would like to see somthing like, Now setting static interfae=eth2 to dhcp, because bang computer and throw out window!=true, this would explain that because I have yet to throw the computer out the window, the address remains dhcp.
<balloooza> sorry for the hypothetical
<balloooza> dose anyone know the log file for an interface, I suppose I could run wireshark, but I am more interested in what convinced the interface(eth2) set to static to use dhch to gat an address
<_ruben> installing 9.04-server on a via c3 board .. wonder how that'll go :)
<Gorlist> how can I check my root harddrive? (e.g. hd0,0)
<Gorlist> tried fdisk -l but only comes back with partitions
<marquinos> Hi!
<marquinos> My before problem is solved
<marquinos> :)
<balloooza> hi
<marquinos> for use .htaccess in ubuntu server
<marquinos> I must edit sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<balloooza> that is good, I wish I had as good of news
<marquinos> and Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
<marquinos> AllowOverride None
<marquinos> Order allow,deny
<marquinos> allow from all
<marquinos> change by :
<marquinos> Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
<marquinos> AllowOverride All
<marquinos> Order allow,deny
<marquinos> allow from all
<balloooza> marq, stop
<marquinos> ;)
<balloooza> paste.ubuntu.com
<marquinos> sorry :$
<balloooza> that is cool, the floodbot warning is science fictiony, warning balloooza= leaving, prepare for demensional activity
 * genii prepares for dementialistic activities
<heath|work> I am trying to understand split views in bind, but there are two files: named.conf and named.conf.local .  I am assuming all of the options I want to add should go in the .local file, but should the acl and views be stored in the named.conf ? If so, should I just lose the named.conf.local file?
<_ruben> heath|work: close .. the named.conf is maintained by the package(r) .. named.conf.local contains your own custom/local changes
<_ruben> if i recall correctly that is
<heath|work> hmmm thanks _ruben
<LeeQ> anyone have experience with APE?
<LeeQ> I'm having trouble installing it
<LeeQ> src/json.c:251: warning: âjson_callbackâ defined but not used
<FFEMTcJ> Can anyone tell me why the most recient updates that came out are requesting a reboot?
<sommer> FFEMTcJ: probably a kernel update
<heath|work> FFEMTcJ,  libssl openssl today
<heath|work> I'm not sure why there are requesting me to restart though
<Abel408> Hello everyone! When booting into the ubuntu server cd the computer runs through a bunch of stuff and stops at "Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 www tty1      www login:" and waits for me to enter a username and password.
<Abel408> Anyone know what the login is?
<a1fa> hey
<a1fa> has anyone updated dell firmware though ubuntu
<henkjan> !jdstrand++ # filtering by interface in ufw
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> that was fast, that was my first blog post on my shiny new blog :)
<henkjan> its agegrated  on planet.ubuntu.com
<FFEMTcJ> tzdata file libssl  libsasl linux-libc-dev openssl libmagic1 libc6 is what i upgraded today heath|work, best i can tell
<jdstrand> henkjan: I know, I added myself, I was just surprised at how quickly I got the blog up, integrated and people responding. cool :)
<a1fa> damn
<a1fa> i dont get it why i am getting such bad performance from these servers
<a1fa> 70mb/s
<a1fa> whats the secret?
<jdstrand> heath|work: bacically, many *many* things use libssl. rather then trying to say you have to restart a hundred applications, you are asked to restart
<heath|work> jdstrand, that makes sense
<a1fa> i have a 2x2 Core 3.2Ghz Intel Xeon, with 5GB of RAM, RAID 5 disk
<a1fa> 15K RPM
<a1fa> and this is what hdparm reports
<a1fa>  Timing buffered disk reads:  204 MB in  3.03 seconds =  67.42 MB/sec
 * bogeyd6_ :3
<a1fa> this is just assannine
<a1fa> wtf am I missing?
<hikenboot> hello i am getting boot failed: no such device /dev/mapper/<volume-name> trying to boot a xen kernel anyone able to shed some light on this problem?
<hikenboot> i am trying to use lvm and raid on ubuntu 9.04 except for /boot which is not raided cause I am using grub instead of lilo
<hikenboot> it fails on both a debian kernel and also a custom ubuntu kernel...not sure what I am missing
<hikenboot> bbs
<jmarsden|work> a1fa: Try using a benchmark more representative of your expected server load? hdparm is for tweaking hard drives, not for serious benchmarking.
<a1fa> jmarsden: i am getting 300mb/s on another server
<a1fa> Dell 2850
<a1fa> Ubuntu 9.04
<_ruben> hdparm isnt a benchmarking tool
<jmarsden|work> a1fa: Same disk controller and disks on both machines?  hdparm -tT does odd things on some controllers, at least for me it does... use iozone or bonnie++ or some more "real" disk benchmark to get yourself a better view of what is happening.
<_ruben> iometer is better (tho far from perfect on linux)
<a1fa> does iometer run in shell? and is it fast?
<a1fa> I am doing bonnie++ benchmark right npw
<a1fa> on both servers
<a1fa> 9gb files
<a1fa> :P
<a1fa> its taking forever
<a1fa> 2850 is literally rockin
<a1fa> 100+ mb/s
<a1fa> as far as my naked eye can tell
<a1fa> 2650 not so much
<a1fa> [    1.601795] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SEAGATE  ST3300555SS      T106 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<a1fa> on Dell 2850
<a1fa> [    2.906545] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     DELL     PERC RAID5       V1.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<a1fa> on 2650
<a1fa> hdparm is pretty much dead on with bonnie++
<a1fa> anyone else with Dell 2650 here?
<a1fa> nvm
<a1fa> with Raid 5 you can only get single disk speeds
<a1fa> due to stripping
<a1fa> with Raid 10 i am bound to get 200mb/s
<a1fa> fucking simple as that
<LiraNuna> hello,
<LiraNuna> I got a rather disturbing problem on 8.04.2
<LiraNuna> it's a production server, and I've just noticed this problem while upgrading the system's RAM
<LiraNuna> when I shut it down, it complains it cannot unmount file systems, as it doesn't have permissions
<LiraNuna> this results in fsck kicking in the next boot
<jmarsden|work> LiraNuna: Seems odd, but I'd check permissions on / , /etc , and /etc/mtab for sanity
<LiraNuna> permissions on / ?
<jmarsden|work> ls -ld /
<LiraNuna> oh, never knew about d
<LiraNuna> http://pastie.org/525937
<LiraNuna> seems okay to me
<jmarsden|work> Looks OK to me too.  I'm not sure what else to suggest... if the server stays up for months at a time, maybe you don't really care about this and should just get it back online as is?
<LiraNuna> I'd rather not ignore problems such as this, the server is connected to a UPS, and when it's low it shuts it down. If it will shutdown without clean unmount, it might make stuff worse
<LiraNuna> where can I find info about how ubuntu commercial support is working? is there a per-hour basis instead of monthly fee?
<jmarsden|work> Sure.  Then you'll probably want to read the shutdown scripts and see where it umount's file systems,and figure out what is going on from there.
<jmarsden|work> I don't think Canonical does per-incident support.
<LiraNuna> I got no experience with shutdown scripts, just startup
<LiraNuna> mind giving me a few pointers if you are knowledgeable?
<jmarsden|work> I would but it's the middle of my work day... I'm supposed to be working :)
<LiraNuna> oh whoops, didn't notice that
<LiraNuna> thank you so much for your time
<LiraNuna> I hope I didn't get you in trouble
<jmarsden|work> No problem... if I'm still here as jmarsden in 3 or 4 hours time, ask me again :)
<LiraNuna> jmarsden|work, thank you; highly appreciated
<DelphiWorld> hello Ubuntu users
<DelphiWorld> please anyone here use OpenSer in ubuntu?
<DelphiWorld> i installed PhpPgadmin but i'm unable to access it using my Browser: 403 Forbidden
<LiraNuna> those are the errors I get during shutdown: http://pastie.org/525966
<LiraNuna> which is rather silly since root is executing that script
<LiraNuna> I believe the problem is apparmor...
<LiraNuna> apparently /bin/dash is confined and I can't seem to stop apparmor
<LiraNuna> same bug as here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/268880
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 268880 in apparmor "aa-logprof : multiple Use of uninitialized value " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jdstrand> LiraNuna: just passing by, but you don't have to guess-- check /var/log/kern.log for 'audit' errors. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor for details
<LiraNuna> jdstrand, the problem was indeed apparmor
<LiraNuna> apparently /bin/dash was enforced
<LiraNuna> so it couldn't unmount (even root couldn't)
<jdstrand> that is a seriously non-default profile
<LiraNuna> I know, I messed with apache profile
<jdstrand> ah
<LiraNuna> but I still don't know why /bin/dash was included
<LiraNuna> I ended up purging apparmor and reloading (since root didn't have the privileges to stop it now!)
<jdstrand> you could have just moved the init script aside and rebooted
<jdstrand> bye purging you likely lost the cause of the problem and how to avoid it
<jdstrand> s/bye/by/
<LiraNuna> true ...
<sbeattie> or rebooted with "apparmor.enabled=0" on the kernel command line
<jdstrand> ah yes, an even better option
<jdstrand> leave to sbeattie to come up with the ultimate option :)
 * LiraNuna takes notes
<LiraNuna> thank you both,
<jdstrand> np
<LiraNuna> okay and it's back
<LiraNuna> I got no profiles and I just called aa-logprof
<LiraNuna> http://pastie.org/526008
<LiraNuna> at least it stops this time
<c0rleone> anyone knows how i fix this ? i cant install apache2... please http://pastebin.com/md8c98ed
#ubuntu-server 2009-06-27
<jmarsden|work> c0rleone: You are apparently trying to update a customized Apache installation, which includes a module named mod-vhost-alias-apache2.2-webfusion -- and that module may have issues?  Where did you get that module from?  You might want to try removing all apache-related modules, and then installing the "normal" Ubuntu apache2 metapackage.  But figuring out how you got that module installed in the first place wou
<jmarsden|work> ld be wise, before you go any further.
<DelphiWorld> how i can add a new repository to apt-get?
<jmedina> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<orudie> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<hikenboot> .config that works with ubuntu /debian preferably with ext4 lvm and software RAID1?  I can seem to get mine to boot with these things included so looking to try another config oh for a .29 kernel???
<LiraNuna> uh
<LiraNuna> I just found a security vulnerability in ubuntu's apache2
<LiraNuna> denial of service...
<a1fa_> yp
<a1fa_> i am having a problem with netinstall
<Anirban1987>  Can I install and run Firestarter for configuring iptables without having X-window env. installed in Ubuntu 9.04 server ?
<pmatulis> Anirban1987: no
<a1fa_> <netboot\pxelinux.0>: sent 1 blk, 0 bytes in 1 s. 0 blk resent [26/06 21:13:56.078]
<a1fa_> 30472 Request 2 not processed [26/06 21:13:56.141]
<a1fa_> fucker is not downloading pxelinux
<Anirban1987> pmatulis : Then how can I run firestarter ?
<pmatulis> Anirban1987: install X
<Anirban1987> pmatulis : What are the shell command to do that ?
<pmatulis> Anirban1987: '$ sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop', but have you considered 'ufw'?
<hikenboot> anyone know how one continues booting after manually lvm lvchange -a y into volume? this is at the initramfs prompt!
<Anirban1987> pmatulis : Ya, currently I use it.
<pmatulis> Anirban1987: obviously you're not satisfied
<Anirban1987> pmatulis : ya, but installing ubuntu-desktop only to hav Firestarter is too much !
<pmatulis> Anirban1987: correct
<pmatulis> Anirban1987: guess you're going to be learning iptables...
<Anirban1987> pmatulis : Unfortunately in the absense of Firestarter , I have to learn it now to properly run a server :(
<pmatulis> Anirban1987: good luck, it's the dog's breakfast
<pmatulis> Anirban1987: if your rules will be static, you can always set up firestarter on a separate X-based machine, configure the rules, steal the iptables rules, and then stuff them in your server
<pmatulis> at least it may be a way to learn iptables
<Anirban1987> pmatulis : Good Idea , another prob I am having : This msg is being displayed by phpmyadmin : Your PHP MySQL library version 5.0.75 differs from your MySQL server version 5.1.31. This may cause unpredictable behavior.
<pmatulis> Anirban1987: sorry, can't help there
<LiraNuna> Ubuntu server (as well as debian) is vulnerable to a recent DoS attack found in apache - here's a fix http://www.liranuna.com/securing-your-debian-server-against-slowloris/
<LiraNuna> please oh please don't boot me thinking this is any kind of advertisement, this is real
<LiraNuna> I even filed a security bug
<MagicFab> LiraNuna, do you have the Launchpad bug URL ?
<LiraNuna> it's private
<LiraNuna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/392759
<uvirtbot> LiraNuna: Error: This bug is private
<LiraNuna> I believe all security bugs are marked as private
<LiraNuna> MagicFab, read my post and see for yourself, my server was vulnerable
 * pmatulis pmatulis waves to MagicFab 
<pmatulis> blah
<a1fa_> damn
<a1fa_> anyone have Rackable Systems servers?
<MagicFab> LiraNuna, your post didn't have any Ubuntu info, that's why I asked.
<LiraNuna> MagicFab, I run ubuntu server, but it's compatible with debian, so I posted it as such
<a1fa_> anyway to update generic intel bios though ubuntu?
<MagicFab> LiraNuna, it's not exactly the same and as you may know - tx for pointing out the bug, because it's filed as security I am confident it will be looked into soonish.
<LiraNuna> MagicFab, I hope so too, it took down my server in seconds
<LiraNuna> worse thing is apache still runs so you don't even know
<LiraNuna> you just think it's a really busy hour
<methods> can i get /dev/tcp socket support in bash ?
<genii> methods: get the ubuntu source of bash then compile with build options described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/215034
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 215034 in bash "add /dev/tcp/... support" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<wizardslovak> hello is anyone here?
<wizardslovak> when i type sudo apt-get update it shows "failed to fetch httpd://.."
<wizardslovak> noone here to help
<peerless> Hi ppl .. i have a query
<peerless> how to change the terminal name which appears in the shell ..
<peerless> hope we have a environment variable for it..anyone could help me telling its name?>
<jmarsden> peerless: The "terminal name"?  Can you give an example?  The hostname, maybe?
<jmarsden> The bash environment variable PS1 can change your shell prompt in *many* ways...
<jmarsden> But what do you mean by "terminal name"?
<peerless> thats it thanks @jmarsden
<jmarsden> So you can do PS1='\u@\h:\w\$ '  # for a fairly standard user@hostname:directory$
<rags2> Smokeping was working fine for a few days until I added new targets to it and it started giving me permission errors..for /var/lib/smokeping..anyone face this problem?
<kees> LiraNuna: you can unmark it private since it's a public issue
<LiraNuna> kees, are you the module creator?
<kees> what?
<kees> i meant the slowloris bug
<LiraNuna> yes, but someone told me that someone nicknamed Kees have made mod_antiloris
<kees> security bugs start their life private, but you're prompted with the option to make them public
<kees> not me
<LiraNuna> ps. made public
<LiraNuna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/392759
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 392759 in apache2 "apache2 DoS attack using slowloris" [Undecided,New]
<kees> excellent
<LiraNuna> I advise people to install that
<LiraNuna> there's gonna be a lot of script kiddies running this
<LiraNuna> more here: http://www.liranuna.com/securing-your-debian-server-against-slowloris/
<zavy> scappo ciao raga!
<dalfz> what's the best way to give postfix access to /etc/sasldb2 from its /var/spool/postfix/etc chroot environment? i rather don't want to copy the file manually
<uvirtbot> New bug: #392826 in dhcp3 (main) "dhcp3-server is launched before NetworkManager and thus doesn't find interfaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392826
<AnAnt> Hello , is it true that ppl in Debian didn't yet agree on changing default dependancy on exim4 to default-mta ?
<AnAnt> ie, that it is still a discussion ?
<incorrect> AnAnt, ask debian people
<AnAnt> ok
<Bboy> Hi
<Bboy> I can't install acpid pkg every time i try i get this err msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/204879/,, does anyone knows how 2 fix this? please
<ivoks> starting acpid fails for some reason
<Bboy> yes
<Bboy> im on ubuntu-server 9.04
<ivoks> try starting it manually; maybe you'll see where is the problem
<Bboy> im trying 2 install ubuntu-desktop throu ssh by using aptitude
<Bboy> but it seems that *-desktop is depndant on acpid
<ivoks> well, try starting acpid manually
<ivoks>  /etc/init.d/acpid start
<ivoks> i see what you are tryinh
<ivoks> and i don't know why are you on this channed
<ivoks> channel
<Bboy> i tried ubuntu channel
<Bboy> some one talled me 2 try this channel
<ivoks> -server means 'talking about development|using ubuntu-server'
<Bboy> mmmmm sorry about that
<ivoks> ahyway, try starting it manually
<ivoks> grrr lots of typos today
<ivoks> don't send private messages
<Bboy> ok
<Bboy> ~# /etc/init.d/acpid start
<Bboy>  * Starting ACPI services...                                                                                                                                 acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: No such file or directory
<ivoks> uname -a
<Bboy> what do u mean by uname -a?
<ivoks> give me the output of that command
<ivoks> well?
<ivoks> that command provides some info that's needed to help you
<ivoks> like kernel version and arch
<Bboy> acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: No such file or directory
<Bboy> is this what u mean?
<ivoks> no
<ivoks> type 'uname -a' and hit enter
<Bboy> 2.6.27.10-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32 #5 SMP Wed Apr 1 13:09:49 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ivoks> so, this is not ubuntu
<ivoks> ubuntu doesn't have kernel named 2.6.27.10-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32
<ivoks> if you are using custom kernel, you are on your own
<ivoks> i could just give you a hint
<ivoks> you are missing acpi support in your kernel or you didn't load acpi modules
<Nafallo> it might well be Ubuntu, but with a custom kernel :-)
<Nafallo> just saying
<ivoks> Nafallo: that makes it linux, not ubuntu :D
<Bboy> when i login throu ssh using root it tells me it is ubuntu server 9.04 but it must that my service provider is missing up with the kernal
<ivoks> 9.04 uses linux 2.6.28
<Nafallo> ivoks: I disagree, but okay.
<ivoks> Nafallo: well, it really isn't that important ;)
<Nafallo> ivoks: agreed :-)
 * ivoks just got corrupted ext3 on 10TB partition
<Bboy> this is a rented server thro ovh data center in france
<ivoks> should i shoot my self now or wait for natural death once fsck finishes?
<Nafallo> ivoks: you should have used ext4. clearly.
<ivoks> Nafallo: you mean, xfs
<n0gear> ivoks: maybe spinrite might help?
<Nafallo> ivoks: I actually meant ext4 :-)
<ivoks> i don't trust ext4 that much yet
<ivoks> i use in on my laptop, but not on servers... yet
<Nafallo> ivoks: well... that's why I used ext4 as a troll, yes :-P
<ivoks> anyway, that's 8.04, so ext4 wasn't an option
<ivoks> n0gear: ?
<ivoks> ah...
<ivoks> spinrite
<n0gear> Spinrite ... supposed to fix HDs pretty well
<ivoks> no, i'll recover filesystem first
<ivoks> spinrite is, afaik, raw reading data
<ivoks> Bboy left
<ivoks> well, it's not like i could help him; kernel doesn't support acpi
<VSpike> Does anyone know of a webmail package that uses lighttpd, or if there's a way to use roundcube or squirrelmail with lighttpd?
<ivoks> is there a reason why those tools don't work with other web servers?
<ivoks> i mean... those are web apps; they should work with any web server
<VSpike> ivoks: i think they would ... but they seem to be packaged to work with apache
<ivoks> ?
<VSpike> It would seem more sensible to try to package them against a virtual package "web server"
<ivoks> Depends: dbconfig-common, debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, apache2 | lighttpd | httpd
<VSpike> ivoks: what was that from?
<ivoks> apt-cache show roundcube-core
<VSpike> Yeah, I see what you mean
<ivoks> so, install lighttpd
<ivoks> and it won't install other web servers
<VSpike> ivoks: what do you make of this then? http://pastebin.com/m3af1bc6b
<ivoks> probably php pulls apache in
<ivoks> right
<ivoks> Depends: libapache2-mod-php5 (>= 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4) | libapache2-mod-php5filter (>= 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4) | php5-cgi (>= 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4), php5-common (>= 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4)
<ivoks> so, install php5-cgi first
<VSpike> ivoks: you're a star.. thanks!
<ivoks> in days of disks with more than 1TB, how sane is to provide support for ext2 and ext3? :((
<ivoks> i will not use ext3 any more
<maswan> If you partition, like is sensible for servers, ext3 is fine for OS but not data.
<ivoks> i'm fscking 10TB ext3
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks, how many days is gonna take you :)
<ivoks> i hope less than 2
<ivoks> cause on monday, that data should be available to the users
<RoAkSoAx> that's a lot
<ivoks> oh, yeah...
<ivoks> and the next noebel prize should go to the author of testdisk
<RoAkSoAx> hahah
<ivoks> for humanity
<ivoks> that guy saves lives
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<ropetin> Afternoon all, anyone an iptables expert? :)
<ivoks> not an expert, but could try helping
<ropetin> Thanks ivoks!  I'm looking for a way to duplicate traffic from one nic to another.  I.e. traffic comes in on eth0 and does whatever it normally does) but also duplicates it out to eth1, for processing by another system.  I've found an iptables patch that seems to offer a similar function, but nothing default
<ivoks> uh
<ropetin> Kind of like bridging it, but not bridging it as well :)
<ivoks> i'm not sure you could... clone a package
<ivoks> you could redirect it...
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks, condor contains a debian directory in src/packaging/debian. Should I base my work on that or I should pay attention to it?
<ropetin> Redirect?  Sounds like it could work
<ivoks> have you looked at ifenslave?
<ropetin> I haven't, but  Iwill now you've suggested it, thanks!
<ivoks> redirect means that it won't be available on the first interface
<ropetin> Could I redirect it to multiple ports do you think?
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: oh, that's nice... i haven't looked at it :/
<ivoks> ropetin: sure; but you just want to forward all traffice from eth0 to eth1?
<ivoks> that's not duplicating
<ivoks> that's moving
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks, what should I do then?
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: use that
<ropetin> Hmmmm, lemme think on this more, I'll get back to you when I know what I really want to do
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: check if there's ITP in debian for condor
<ropetin> Thanks!
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks, ITP ?
<ivoks> intention to package
<ivoks> people that would like to package something for debian, report ITP 'bugs'
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=233482
<uvirtbot> Debian bug 233482 in wnpp "ITP: condor -- high throughput computing job scheduling" [Wishlist,Open]
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks, though it is a bit old
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: look at last email
<ivoks> there are some incompatibilities with debian
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: leave it; work on something else :)
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks, Ok, I guess I'll work on cobbler
<RoAkSoAx> soren, ping!
<ivoks> yep
<iamslango> hey everyone
<iamslango> so here is the deal. I like to keep everything (configurations, data, docroot) in a folder heirarchy under /web/
<iamslango> how do i tell Apache to look for it's configuration there? does that require a re-compile?
<iamslango> one thought I had was to simply move the apache2 configurations to that directory, and include apache2.conf or httpd.conf or whatever the default is from the default config file. (the default config file would have nothing in it other than the include)
<ivoks> configuration for apache? why?
<iamslango> ivoks, why what?
<ivoks> you could add a file in /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<ivoks> with this line:
<iamslango> ivoks, I don't just want custom configuration... that's part of it
<ivoks> Include /web/configuration/*.conf
<iamslango> but what I want is a completely working set of apache configs in /web/conf/apache/
<iamslango> I have multiple machines, and having all of my configs, data etc in one place is convenient for getting a uniform environment running across all machines
<ivoks> mount bind?
<ivoks> so, /web is NFS?
<ivoks> or some sort of shared filesystem
<iamslango> ivoks, no
<iamslango> just a regular directory
<iamslango> but being able to tar up /web/ in one shot, and drop it onto my other machines is convenient
<ivoks> well, create /web/conf
<ivoks> copy all from /etc/apache2/* to /web/conf
<ivoks> bind mount /etc/apache2/ to /web/conf
<ivoks> and that's it
<iamslango> hmm, I guess that's a pretty reasonable plan
<iamslango> though won't I have to worry about apt-get changing or creating files there?
<ivoks> create a script that would umount /etc/apache2/, do an upgrade and then mount again
<iamslango> reasonable
<ivoks> i've never tested this, so it might not work
<ivoks> but atm, i don't see why it wouldn't
<ivoks> but...
<ivoks> i also have need for my configuration
<ivoks> and i just drop mu conf file in /etc/apache2/conf.d
<ivoks> everything you configure there will override what's defined in apache2.conf
<ivoks> or add a file that will include stuf from /web/conf/*
<ivoks> if you go with a script that will umount and mount, be sure to stop apache before umounting
<BigJB> if you were going to write a script for that why not just write a script that checks the conf file in etc/apache2 against the one in your shared directory and update if necessary?
<giovani> iamslango: you need a configuration/change management system
<giovani> if you need to manage configs across a lot of boxes
<giovani> not ugly hacks :)
<iamslango> giovani, it's not really a lot
<iamslango> 3 or 4
<giovani> but they all have identical configs?
<iamslango> ideally
<iamslango> they aren't the same machine
<giovani> is this a load-balanced setup?
<iamslango> not even similar distros
<iamslango> giovani, nope
<giovani> then how are the configs identical?
<iamslango> just 2 development workstations, a testing server and a production server
<iamslango> giovani, apache configs
<iamslango> not system configs
<ivoks> omg
<giovani> right, I understand that -- but, dev stuff shouldn't be identical to production and testing stuff
<ivoks> configs for apaches are different accros distributions
<ivoks> you probably have different apache versions
<giovani> that too
<iamslango> ivoks, no, I take great pains to keep versions in sync
<giovani> in sync?
<giovani> heh
<ivoks> still, they aren't compiled the same
<giovani> why would dev and testing machines be on different distros than the production?
<iamslango> ivoks, how do you know?
<giovani> that's so bizarre
<giovani> iamslango: because every distro does so by hand, with their own patches, and modifications
<ivoks> iamslango: for start, fedora/redhat calls it httpd, debian/ubuntu apache
<iamslango> giovani, the workstations are different
<iamslango> ivoks, that's a trivial difference
<giovani> iamslango: if they're "dev workstations" -- then they should be the same
<ivoks> iamslango: not
<giovani> clearly they're running the webserver ... why?
<ivoks> iamslango: one has LockFile /var/lock/apache2/accept.lock and the other LockFile /var/lock/httpd/accept.lock
<ivoks> and let's not get into /var/log
<ivoks> or /usr/share
<giovani> this is what config management is for
<ivoks> so, it's not that trivial
<giovani> and this is why blatant copying of configs is improper
<ivoks> listen to giovani
<ivoks> or... compile apache on your own
<giovani> I realize the temptation to simply copy files around
<giovani> it's simple when you've only got a few boxes
<iamslango> ivoks, I do compile my own apache on my archlinux machines
<iamslango> and my own PHP
<iamslango> in fact, everything is archlinux
<giovani> but, it's really not scalable, and it's not going to work well in your situation either -- nor do I think you even want highly similar configs across your dev and production boxes
<iamslango> except this ubuntu box
<iamslango> and I don't really care enough about this machine to do anything complex
<ivoks> then put archlinux instead of ubuntu
<ivoks> and then share config files
<iamslango> anyway, how I set up my personal blog isn't really worth this much debate
<giovani> your personal blog has a production, testing, and 2 dev boxes?
<ivoks> and cause of one web site you want to share configs
<ivoks> and you compile apaches?
<ivoks> where one web site = blog
<ivoks> it's great if you are going to learn something, but don't get carried away...
<iamslango> ivoks, the dev boxes aren't servers... perhaps I should have been clear
<iamslango> they are workstations for development
<iamslango> not servers
<iamslango> the testing server is just on my local network
<iamslango> I may or may not actually use it
<ivoks> so, workstations don't have apache running?
<giovani> if they run apache, they're "servers" for the intents and purposes here
<giovani> brb
<iamslango> well, right, they are servers in the sense that they run an apache instance
<iamslango> but they aren't solely webservers
<iamslango> they are workstations which happen to run a server
<ivoks> so, in the light of our discussion, they are servers
<ivoks> and you want to share configuration for apache across couple of servers with two distributions
<ivoks> in this discussion, we don't care if you are running postfix or firefox side by side with apache
<iamslango> ivoks, right
<iamslango> but these aren't mission-critical things here
<iamslango> if there are some rough edges, so be it
<iamslango> sure, I'll probably have to make adjustments from one machine to the next
<iamslango> the benefit is in having everything in a uniform location on all machines
<iamslango> I know exactly where to look for my server configs, my docroots, my mysql database tables and so on
<ivoks> and otherwise, you don't?
<ivoks> i, to some extent, understand what you are trying to achive
<iamslango> ivoks, keeping everything I need to worry about under one directory structure helps me stay organized and simplifies things
<iamslango> keeping a similar set of configuration files (ie. picking a standard way of organizing my apache configuration) also makes my life easier
<ivoks> i haven't used non-debian distributions for a bit over decade
<giovani> heh
<giovani> I wish I could say the same
<iamslango> even if there are changes, having a standard of all vhosts in one file, or 1 vhost per file makes things simple
<ivoks> so i don't know exactly how others (except for redhat, solaris and freebsd) handle that
<ivoks> but debian has very nice fature, called sites-available|enabled and conf.d
<iamslango> it's not so much about copying identical configurations
<ivoks> and everything you are talking about know, fits into conf.d
<iamslango> just having a standard organization to my configurations and data
<iamslango> ivoks, that can be done on every distribution
<ivoks> so, you are reinventing sites-available :D
<ivoks> sure it can
<iamslango> you just include sites-available/*
<ivoks> do it on archlinux and just copy configuration to sites-available
<ivoks> and enable it, or whatelse
<iamslango> ivoks, that's what I'm doing
<iamslango> something similar
<iamslango> but I still like the idea of keeping it all separate from the rest of the system
<iamslango> outside of /etc/
<iamslango> in its own heirarchy
<giovani> heh
<iamslango> that way i don't have to remember if my apache configuration is in /etc/apache2 on ubuntu, but in /etc/httpd/ on archlinux and in /opt/local/apache2/ on OS X
<giovani> right ... you only have to remember that exact same stuff for the 100 other apps on your box
<giovani> this is so pointless
<giovani> this is what config management is FOR
<giovani> to take all of this away from memory
<giovani> and automate it
<giovani> for 20 different platforms
<giovani> automatically
<ivoks> look at puppet and that other thing
<giovani> cfengine, puppet, the list goes on
<ivoks> or, compile your own apache
<iamslango> I'll look into puppet
<iamslango> anyway, it's time for me to shwoer
<giovani> well look into all of them
<giovani> not just one
<iamslango> will do
<iamslango> thanks for the recommendation
<giovani> I made this recommendation about 30 minutes ag
<giovani> ago*
<giovani> we could've all saved time if you took it then
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> you haven't said the name of the tool
<ivoks> nothing too google for :)
<ivoks> bah, to
<giovani> I said "config management"
<giovani> I don't encourage single tools
<iamslango> giovani, you're more than a little bit condescending about things
<iamslango> that's why I ignored you from the beginning.
<iamslango> anyway, I have a baseball game to get to
<ivoks> giovani: hahahahaha
<ivoks> giovani: that's what you get when you try to help someone
<giovani> indeed -- he thought he knew best, couldn't do much to convince him otherwise
<ivoks> i felt that too
<ivoks> it was like 'nah, i have to work this ubuntu too, so i'll ask those newbies at ubuntu-server''
<giovani> heh
<giovani> I just don't understand the point of asking for help when you don't want it
<giovani> if you feel like you know best ... then go do it that way, and don't complain
<ivoks> people don't know how to do it
<ivoks> so, they want to found out how to do something by (missing english word) the product you use
<ivoks> :D
<PhyloGenesis> I've been trying to get subversion installed on my newly set up server, but I think I screwed up the configuration somewhere along the line.  I followed tutorials on setting up the server with Apache 2.0, dav_svn or something like that.  I would like to remove SVN completely and set it up fresh, will someone help me do that?
<giovani> PhyloGenesis: undo the steps you did
<PhyloGenesis> One specific question I have is that the file etc/apache2/mods-available/dav_svn.conf says, "Note, a literal /svn should NOT exist in your document root." but it doesn't say anything about where it SHOULD go.
<giovani> i.e. uninstall things you installed, remove files you added, and rollback modifications to files you made
<giovani> PhyloGenesis: it's probably defined in that .conf
<PhyloGenesis> The next line is:  <Location /svn> (which isn't a comment line)
<PhyloGenesis> Nevermind that, I'll ask when I better know what I'm talking about.
<_ruben> hmm .. seems the only way to config multiple ipv6 addresses on a nic is using "up ip -6 addr add ...." .. kinda nasty
<giovani> PhyloGenesis: so I'm unclear on what you're asking ... it's clearly doing what I said -- defining /svn in that file
<giovani> _ruben: how is that more nasty than aliases?
<giovani> I find it much less-so
<PhyloGenesis> giovani:  Why is it doing that if it explicitly says that I SHOULDN'T have one in my document root?
<giovani> because your documentroot is a totally different setting, which does different things?
<PhyloGenesis> so it isn't putting it there?
<giovani> ... no
<PhyloGenesis> ok
<giovani> I suggest you read some of the apache documentation before you're responsible for running a webserver
<PhyloGenesis> Nobody else is relying on it, so no worries.
<giovani> ok, well best to read it before you go configuring things that require apache
<ivoks> so, what's the issue?
<ivoks> /etc/apache2/conf.d/webdav
<ivoks> <Location /webdav>
<ivoks> DAV On
<ivoks> </Location>
<giovani> there isn't a problem ...
<ivoks> DAVLockDB /var/lock/apache2/dav_lock
<PhyloGenesis> I don't have that first file
<ivoks> Alias /webdav /path/to/the/whatever
<ivoks> of course you don't
<giovani> PhyloGenesis: you don't have what file?
<ivoks> create it
<PhyloGenesis> I think first I should remove and undo things I did when setting it up
<PhyloGenesis> but what exactly to undo I don't know
<PhyloGenesis> I uninstalled subversion
<PhyloGenesis> removed /var/svn
<giovani3> well you're the only one who knows what you did
<giovani3> we certainly don't
<ivoks> oh, svn
<ivoks> not webdav :)
<giovani3> ivoks: I was wondering why you were pasting other stuff
<ivoks> probably the same, though... :)
<ivoks> i wasn't... i was writting :D
<giovani3> not even close :)
<PhyloGenesis> That's why I was wondering how I can just restart all the stuff. (except the actual server installation)
<giovani3> PhyloGenesis: you can't
<giovani3> you need to know what you did
<giovani3> to undo it
<giovani3> for obvious reasons
<ivoks> well, for svn you need webdav
<PhyloGenesis> I can't just remove Apache2, SVN, and dav_svn?
<hikenboot> per someones suggestion i checked for ext4 support in my custom kernel it was not supported am I best supporting it by using it as a kernel module or building it into the kernel for use as xen dom0?
<giovani3> PhyloGenesis: of course you can -- you can undo anything you've done
<PhyloGenesis> It was more the setting up I was looking for help with
<giovani3> but I don't know that that's the extent of what you did ...
<ivoks> i'm just tired
<ivoks> good night
<PhyloGenesis> giovani3:  Okay, please allow me to start again here.  (I removed apache2 and subversion.)  Can you point me to a good tutorial to installing Apache2 and subversion for Ubuntu Server 9.04?
<giovani3> no, I can't
<_ruben> giovani3: aliases sure aint ideal either .. a nice solution would be to support multiple "address" lines per interface
<giovani3> _ruben: "lines"? I don't follow what the issue is
<giovani3> you are adding multiple addresses now
<_ruben> giovani3: its mainly a cosmetic issue i guess .. being able to use the 'address' directive more than once per interface looks "cleaner" and adding additional ips using up ip ad add...
<giovani3> I'd prefer developers spend less time on cosmetics when it comes to servers
<giovani3> and more time on security, stability, and features
<_ruben> true
<giovani3> I'm not sure how this can even be called an issue -- it's straightforward operationally to me
<Fobia> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu under VMware and I have a problem. I'm using a router and my local IP from Windows XP is 192.168.2.100 and I want this one to be on Ubuntu too. How can I do that, please?
#ubuntu-server 2009-06-28
<khelvan> Hi, this is a newbie question, but I want to run a script at boot (twonkymedia.sh to start twonkymedia) but don't know how - can someone please tell me what to do to run this script at boot (without requiring a console login)?
<BigJB> khelvan: you need to add it to /etc/rc.local
<BigJB> who should the script run as?
<BigJB> khevlan: echo "/usr/local/twonkymedia/twonkymedia.sh start" >> /etc/rc.local from http://wiki.hifidelio-user.de/doku.php?id=twonkymediaserver
<BigJB> sorry, that should be: echo "/usr/local/twonkymedia/twonkymedia.sh start" >> /etc/rc.local
<khelvan> BigJB - Thanks! The script can run as the local user.
<d3bug> anyone around that can help me with a login issue with xchat that i was unable to resolve in #xchat  ?
<d3bug> jic someone is looking, the problem is that i need to log into an ircx server which requires that i send 3 very specific commands in place of the normal NICK command that is issued automatically...
<d3bug> xchat sends the NICK command, and waits till after the motd to send the 3 commands which is too late by then
<d3bug> soren, my question is:  is there any way to change that default behavior ?
 * shunobies_away is away: Gone away for now
<MTecknology> what's uvirtbot?
 * shunobies_away is away: Gone away for now
<MTecknology> !away > shunobies_away
<ubottu> shunobies_away, please see my private message
<MTecknology> kees: you excited to see babies?
<MTecknology> kees: sorry... I meant to say that to my gf in bitlbee instead of here
<shunobies_away> sorry
<OregonJim> Hello.
<OregonJim> I installed Ubuntu server 9.04 and EBOX.
<OregonJim> I want a home fileserver, and can access fileshares with my
<OregonJim> Win 7 box, but when I try using an Xp machine, the username/password doesn't work.
<OregonJim> Is there something in Xp I need to do to make it work properly?
<OregonJim> No one wants to tackle this, huh?
<OregonJim> Darn and I was hoping for some insight from you folks.
<OregonJim> Is anyone listening here?
<OregonJim> Hello. Am I managing to post now?
<ScottK> Not very patient.
<MTecknology> In and out in 4 min :P
<MTecknology> 6*
<scott197879> hi there. trying to setup a file server on my old pc. i'm pretty rusty with linux, but it's slowly coming back to me. I would also like the computer to be a media server... can I have both?
<rdw200169> scott197879, i don't see why not!
<rdw200169> scott197879, you ought to try what ever flavor of file server you want, and pair that up with something like the Twonky Media Server (best for xbox360)
<rdw200169> scott197879, i think, though, you have to pay for twonky, i can't remember anymore
<scott197879> i will look into it. thanks for the info.... xbox is what i am looking for specifically.
<rdw200169> scott197879, i will have to look it up, but there's an NAS out there that uses Twonky
<rdw200169> scott197879, honestly, for your purposes, this would be perfect, gimme a sec, and i'll find it
<scott197879> thanks for the help! looks like i would have to install a gui for ubuntu server if i went with twonky?
<dalfz> the logwatch package doesn't leave any logwatch.conf, just creating a /etc/logwatch emtpy directory tree. bug?
<dalfz> this is  the LTS server
<MTecknology> dalfz: it's not empty while it runs, it clears it when it's done - iirc
<rdw200169> scott197879, oh, no!  you can do *anything* with most apps either through a web interface or the command line
<rdw200169> scott197879, twonky has a web interface
<dalfz> MTecknology, but where is logwatch.conf ?
<MTecknology> there it's one afaik
<scott197879> excellent... like i said, learning about ubuntu server as i go!
<rdw200169> scott197879, so, it would work like administering a linksys router
<MTecknology> dalfz: you just run it w/ w/e params you need
<MTecknology> dalfz: you run it from a script or cron anyway, don't you?
<dalfz> cron yes
<rdw200169> scott197879, don't worry, just make sure you keep reading *everything* ;)
<rdw200169> scott197879, one day, you will realize that a Linux Server is easily more powerful than anything Microsoft can come out with ;)
<MTecknology> dalfz: wow... I just realized you can have it send mail from the app... I've been using it in a script :P
<rdw200169> scott197879, and, that its easier... but that level of nirvana only arrives after a lot of heartache...
<rdw200169> scott197879, and anger, and frustration, and bewilderment...
<scott197879> already figured out! trying to transition everything over to linux now... too bad all of my experience has been with ms!
<scott197879> lol
<dalfz> MTecknology, yea good summary in the nightly mails :)
<MTecknology> dalfz: that's what I use it for too, but I do a higher detail 1/wk
<kees> MTecknology: your girlfriend's name is kees?  ;)
<MTecknology> kees: k<tab>
<MTecknology> I need to start using 2 letter tab completes
<MTecknology> dalfz: fyi - I just use logwatch --detail=10 --range=all --mailto=admin@server.com
<kees> MTecknology: I suspected.  ;)
<scott197879> looks like twonky is for windows??
<dalfz> MTecknology, thanks, besides range mine is identical
<rdw200169> scott197879, it is probably also for windows, but i know for sure that they have a linux server
<rdw200169> scott197879, you may be mis-understanding its use
<rdw200169> scott197879, the purpose of Twonky Media Server is to provide UPnP services in Linux such that, for example, an Xbox360 would be able to interface with the aforementioned Linux Server for Music, etc...
<MTecknology> dalfz: oh, if you're curious... My cron is * * * * 1
<rdw200169> scott197879, natively, Linux Servers are uncapable of providing reliable UPnP services, since UPnP is primarily a Microsoft technology, likewise with Bonjour, etc...
<MTecknology> dalfz: I just realized all is probably a bad idea though :P
<rdw200169> scott197879, Twonky is an excellent implementation of UPnP roughly guaranteed to operate reliably with Microsoft Products, like the Xbox360
<scott197879> i will have to try to find the package for linux then. so far i've only found the windows install from their webpage.
<rdw200169> scott197879, further, UPnP, being primarily a MS technology, was originally meant to only be used with Windows products on the server side... i.e. Windows Media Center edition
<rdw200169> scott197879, thus, to interface a linux-based server with microsoft products via UPnP, it was likely approached via the wireshark method... i.e. inspecting the packet traversals between UPnP devices and programming accordingly to mimic the behavior
<rdw200169> scott197879, with that information, i'm sure you can understand that programming a linux equivalent UPnP service would be time-consuming and costly, hence, Twonky can make money selling a product that 'just works'
<rdw200169> scott197879, there are free implementations of UPnP, but they are more difficult to use, require more, uh, configuration file mangling, and may not always work in the way intended
<scott197879> lol... in my hands i'm sure they would not work the way they're intended to. i think i should keep it simple for now!
<rdw200169> scott197879, ahh, surfing the twonky site, i can see that things have changed since i was there last...
<scott197879> a little more windows friendly, eh?
<rdw200169> actually, not that bad.  i managed to get it working in under 5 minutes from the .zip for linux on their site
<scott197879> any idea how xbmc works on ubuntu server?
<rdw200169> scott197879, i think xbmc requires a GUI, like gnome/kde which implies that its rather useless with ubuntu-server
<rdw200169> scott197879, its not really a server-type application, more of a front-end for music management
<scott197879> ahhh i see
<rdw200169> scott197879, hence, its more appropriately used on a desktop directly attached to a TV/Monitor etc...
<rdw200169> scott197879, servers, on the otherhand, are generally defined by their lack of a monitor/keyboard etc...
<rdw200169> scott197879, or at least their need for one (hence the fact that most servers are accessed via SSH/Serial etc...
<scott197879> thanks for thr help... research continues....
<mobi-sheep> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<samferry> Duplicity ftw
<hikenboot_> hello do the nvdia packages that are available in ubuntu work with xen ? I am unable to get the nvidia\ installer working with a custom kernel
<hikenboot_> xen dom 0 that is
<mobi-sheep> What would be the best way to make backup of home directory?  I don't care for other folders /etc/ /sys/ /dev/ etc -- I think.
<Tom_Ass> is there some cpu frequenzy scaling in the server edition? My Amd Opteron 148, 2,2GHz, seems to be currently in "Performance mode", but can I put it to "Powersave" and "Ondemand" somehow?
<Tom_Ass> when I had desktop on that computer I could change between those modes
<giovani3> Tom_Ass: those words are meaningless, but yes, you can change the clock speed
<giovani3> apt-cache search cpufreq
<_ruben> cpufreq-selector (1) - tool to set CPU frequency
<Tom_Ass> thanks
<giovani3> there are many tools
<giovani3> some are daemons, others change the value once
<Tom_Ass> meaningless, as in there won't be an actual powersave?
<giovani3> meaningless as in those words correlate to nothing the cpu uses
<Tom_Ass> ok
<giovani3> the cpu's clock speed can be adjusted
<giovani3> there's no "powersave" mode for the cpu -- that's a word used by the utility you're used to
<Tom_Ass> okey
<Harryy> Hi, how can I remove the ctrl+alt+del hotkey from rebooting my server? Or at least ask me for a promot asking to reboot? It is annoying to have it reboot by default.
<Tom_Ass> Harryy, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/console-security.html
<Harryy> thanks.
<RishiRamraj> Hi All. I'm currently doing research on chroot jails for a new web service I'm developing. I've found a bunch of new options like FreeBSD jails, tools like makejail jailer and jailtool, and other virtualization solutions. Does anyone have any experience with these tools?
<andol> RishiRamraj: You might want to take a peak at OpenVZ.
<Nafallo> or vserver ?
<nick125> RishiRamraj: Are your VMs going to be persistent or just temporary?
<OregonJim> Hello. I need help configuring a Ubuntu 9.04 server as a home file server.
<OregonJim> I used ebox to set it up after installation, including Samba, but I can only
<OregonJim> map a drive from one computer. When I try to map a network drive from my Xp Pro
<OregonJim> machine, I enter the username and password and nothing happens. Am I missing something?
<OregonJim> bump
<OregonJim> sad that no one can answer i\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<RishiRamraj> nick125: Thanks, will look into OpenVZ. Not entirely sure what you mean by persistent or temporary. Can you elaborate?
<nick125> RishiRamraj: Are you going to keep the VMs running a long time or are you going to destroy them quite often?
<RishiRamraj> nick125: They'll be running a long time.
<nick125> Ah.
<nick125> I would check into Xen and KVM as well.
<RishiRamraj> Gotcha. Thanks!
 * nick125 cleans up his "office"
<nick125> I can't believe I haven't been using this awesome 22" monitor for so long
<nick125> Maybe I'll move my server over to Ubuntu this weekend..
<jeeves> is anyone here today?
<mr_daniel> many enterprises use Microsoft based products to build up a IT infrastructure, for example ActiveSync or other technology
<mr_daniel> a typical infrastructure can look like this here: http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/1521/bildschirmfotog.png
<mr_daniel> how can I build a equivalent infrastrucutre with linux and open source?
<mr_daniel> which has the same and/or more features available?
<giovani> mr_daniel: either you're trolling, or seriously confused about what you're asking
<mr_daniel> I guess I am confused ;)
<mr_daniel> I just want to know how a enterprise it infrastructure can look, which is build on open source and linux
<mr_daniel> what is wrong with my quesion?
<giovani> becaue "an enterprise IT infrastructure" is a meaningless concept
<giovani> there's nothing inherently different about an enterprise than any other organization
<giovani> but most enterprises use *nix anyhow
<mr_daniel> I used the wrong words
<mr_daniel> I mean of course small and mid size companys. Many of them (I guess so) use a Microsoft Exchange Server to provides some features like calendar, company wide address book, and of course email functionality
<mr_daniel> also ActiveDirectory is an important part in a microsoft based network
<giovani> ok, so you're asking about groupware
<giovani> right, AD is a windows thng, so?
<giovani> you haven't really asked a question that has an answer
<mr_daniel> I am asking about software which helps companies with their IT, but yea you are right, I am asking about groupware
<mr_daniel> right
<mr_daniel> ok, sorry for that
<giovani> once again, your question is so incredibly broad, it doesn't have an answer
<mr_daniel> :)
<giovani> "helps companies with their IT"
<jeeves> what is the directory that stores e-mails on a postfix server?  my copy is hooped after a bad upgrade and I need to reinstall it
<jeeves> how can I make a full statefull backup of one server to another accross SSH?
<giovani> jeeves: mail is stored whereever you've configured it to be
<giovani> sometimes /var/mail, sometimes in the user's home directory
<giovani> all depends on how you've configured it
<giovani> not sure what you mean by "stateful backup"
<jeeves> giovani, I had someone else set up this box to do v-hosting, and after a system upgrade, everythign fell apart.  they used packages from the dev's sites, and not from APT, so when I did the upgrade, everythign fell apart
<giovani> right
<giovani> talk to them
<jeeves> where to start.  LOL
<giovani> you talk to them about what they did
<giovani> and ask them how they configured your server
<jeeves> from what I got (I didn't know a lot about Linux when we built the box).  it started as a Ubuntu 7.1 box, then I forced through an upgrade to 9.1.  The system is set up to do web hosting, and curently there are 9 domains on there, and a bunch of e-mail accounts.
<jeeves> right now, the users use IMAP for their e-mail (it's still small, so we'd like to keep it on the server).
<giovani> alright
<giovani> that really doesn't matter
<jeeves> and so far, since the upgrade, a LOT of stuff has broken due to not being installed from APT.  I think the e-mail setup had Postfix, dovcot, spam assaian, and clamAV installed
<giovani> you need to talk to them about how it was configured so you can back up your data
<jeeves> lol, they've left on a month long vacation!  Arrgghhh.  FML
<jeeves> how do I compress the entire drive (and maintain the premissions) into a TAR file again?
<Faust-C> jeeves, man -8 tar
<Faust-C> lol jk
<Guest14623> Hello
<Guest14623> I have a server with two nic cards running with jaunty .
<Guest14623> both nics have public pppoe static address's from my ISP. i have managed to get both nics activated with the appropriate ip .
<Guest14623> My issue is when i try to ping my 2 nic it comes back unsuccessful , however i can see that the 2nd nic is getting the packets ok but just not sending them back . Please let me know if you need more info
<Guest14623> Here is a copy of my ineterfaces file
<Guest14623> # The loopback network interface
<Guest14623> auto lo
<Guest14623> iface lo inet loopback
<Guest14623> # The primary network interface
<Guest14623> auto eth0
<Guest14623> iface eth0 inet ppp
<Guest14623> auto ppp0
<Guest14623> iface ppp0 inet ppp
<Guest14623> provider dsleth0
<Guest14623> auto eth1
<Guest14623> iface eth1 inet ppp
<Guest14623> auto eth0
<Guest14623> iface eth0 inet ppp
<Guest14623> auto ppp0
<Guest14623> iface ppp0 inet ppp
<Guest14623> provider dsleth0
<Faust-C> wtf
<Guest14623> auto eth1
<Guest14623> iface eth1 inet ppp
<Guest14623> auto ppp1
<Guest14623> iface ppp1 inet ppp
<Guest14623> provider dsleth1
<Guest14623> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<Faust-C> stop
<Guest14623> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth1 up
<giovani> he can't stop
<Faust-C> lol
<giovani> his client queues it up
<giovani> when he pastes -- most do
<Faust-C> i used to use nopaste
<Faust-C>  /exec -o nopaste <file>
<Faust-C> or whatever it was
<andol> !paste | Guest14623
<ubottu> Guest14623: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Guest14623> sorry , i was not too sure how to explain my issue .. will do
#ubuntu-server 2010-06-28
<hggdh> Daviey: you there?
<jeeves_Moss> I'm having some issues with my script.  I can't figure out how to get my script to dload the files it greps out and skips the files that already have been dloaded.  curl http://boards.4chan.org/b/ | grep -o 'http://[^"]*' | grep "http://images.4chan.org/b/src/"
<jr> someone can help me to configure a network wireless in ubuntu server
<hey_joe> im trying to setup ldap on 10.04, or 9.10, but the dpkg-reconfigure slapd no longer asks for the password for the admin account to be created... am I missing something or what? all howtos say this, and yet it doesnt exist.
<hey_joe> whats up with this?
<wad> Hi folks. I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 server edition on a new box. It has no network yet (don't ask). The one thing that's blocking me right now is installing mdadm on this box. I know it's on the install CD somewhere, but uncommenting the cdrom source in /etc/apt/sources.list doesn't help; it tried to install, but says it can't find files. Ideas?
 * wad looks around hopefully
<pmatulis> wad: how did you try to install it?
<wad> apt-get update
<wad> apt-get upgrade
<wad> apt-get install mdadm
<wad> ^^
<uvirtbot> wad: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<pmatulis> wad: well, what happened?
<wad> It said it would install mdadm, and I confirmed with Y,
<wad> and then it hit the CD for a moment, and came back with errors about not finding files.
<pmatulis> wad: maybe pastebin your sources.list file
<wad> I can go and get the exact errors, they are still on-screen (two floors away; no network; don't ask)
<wad> It's a brand new install.
<wad> As in, this is the very first thing I tried doing after the install.
<wad> I need to pull all the files off of a disk from a raid, so that I can configure this box.
<wad> That's why I need mdadm. :)
<wad> The only line uncommented is the first one, specifying the cdrom as the source.
<wad> cd /media/apt #this gets me into the CD-ROM, which has files and stuff in it.
 * wad goes downstairs to try some more things with it
<uvirtbot> New bug: #599201 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.6.5-3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599201
<_chris_> hej all
<_chris_> when logging in to my server with putty, i always get some kind of small stats summary
<_chris_> and there it tells me "6 packages can be updated, 6 updates are security updates"
<_chris_> when i run update though, he doesnt update anything
<RoAkSoAx> ttx: new debdiff attached for etckeeper :)
<ttx> RoAkSoAx: arh :)
<ttx> Will sponsor during my sponsoring time, in two hours :)
<RoAkSoAx> ttx: no prob!! I just stood up from bed to fix that so that I can sleep :)
<ttx> ok, you can sleep now :)
<twb> I got a nasty surprise when I found the new LTS defaults to silly bzr for etckeeper
<RoAkSoAx> ttx: indeed. nighty!!
<twb> At least git is in main
<ttx> twb: well, bzr is in main too
<twb> I meant "at least I can still manually make etckeeper use git, without leaving main"
<ttx> ah, ok :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #599252 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "package mysql-client-5.1 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/mysqlaccess', which is also in package mysql-client 0:5.1.48-2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599252
<ben99`> Hello world!
<huats> morning
<uvirtbot> New bug: #599265 in tomcat6 (main) "Sync tomcat6 6.0.26-4 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599265
<Gorlist> Hi! running 8.04 with plesk 9.5.2 - last week we've been having allot of denied dns query cache errors cropping up in the logs pointing to various domains. I suspect we are under DNS spoofing attack, searching on google now but can anyone here give any advice on blocking or prevent the problem? fail2ban?
<twb> Ideally you would first understand the attack.
<Gorlist> where could I find more information out? ive been skimming the logs and the only ref. i can find is in the syslog
<twb> Is it *your* DNS cache that is being poisoned?  Or are you saying that random people in the internet are having their caches poisoned for your records?
<Gorlist> one sec, let me paste the error
<Gorlist> client 77.255.9.81 query (cache) 'mail.kssogo.com.tw/MX/IN' denied: 1 Time(s)
<Gorlist> and as a result Im suspect we are outputting packets to other DNS servers
<twb> What is that message from?  bind?
<Gorlist> yes I believe so. Appears in syslog
<Gorlist> to be honest im slightly confused by it, I can only seem to trace it back to the bind server
<twb> Well, some things you can do are 1) turn on more logging in bind; 2) talk to the bind people / read their docs
<twb> mail.kssogo.com.tw doesn't resolve, here.
<twb> 77.255.9.81 appears to be some Polish host.
<Gorlist> yes, normally about 5 attempts from each ip to different URLS/DNS
<Gorlist> and about 10 to 15 attempts during the day
<Gorlist> okay will check into bind more and see what I can see. I was wondering if I could change the bind ports as well
<twb> Are either 77.255.9.81 or mail.kssogo.com.tw your customers?
<Gorlist> no, nothing todo with me
<Gorlist> let me put a bit in pastebin
<Gorlist> http://pastebin.com/n7bPUnRj
<Gorlist> thats over period of 24 hours..
<twb> It sounds to me like you're (ab)using bind both outward-facing, serving your DNS records, and inward-facing, serving other people's records to your LAN.
<Gorlist> hmm slightly worrying.
<twb> And bind is (correctly) telling random strangers on the internet to go to hell, when they ask your bind to resolve something for them.
<Gorlist> right,
<Gorlist> thats given me something to look for atleast. Thank you
<twb> Well, you could just host your DNS records elsewhere, and close that port on the internet-facing interface.
<Gorlist> how do you mean host elsewhere?
<twb> I mean zonedit or dyndns or similar.
<Gorlist> I agree though closing or adjust ports is the quickest temp solution until I can figure out it further
<Gorlist> okay
<twb> If you aren't hosting your own records, there's no reason that port should be open in the first place
<Gorlist> im hosting our own
<Gorlist> 17 domains
<twb> Then you should know bind better ;-P
<Gorlist>  :) I should know lots of things better, but im human after all :)
<Gorlist> and I don't pretend to be an expert!
<drurew> Hey people...I need a bit of help running a network mapper on a remote interface...anyone know where to start on "forwarding a local script to a remote interface"? More specificly Im trying to map our network, and to get the best results I would like to sniff the gateway...the gateway however is a junos (juniper). I have ssh but no method to run (or install) the libs or script.
<Jeeves_> drurew: Create a mirrorport on your switch
<drurew> thanks Jeeves_
<Jeeves_> the router will probably not show you traffic other than traffic directed to the router itself
<Jeeves_> To the Routing Engine, that is
<drurew> cant I just do it via ssh ?
<drurew> is it possible ?
<twb> drurew: I don't think that makes sense
<Jeeves_> drurew: If it works, it will probably break your router because it's too busy tcpdumping :)
<drurew> yeah Im seeing that...theoreticaly I dont need to sniff the GW...I could also just sniff a central utility server
<twb> tcpdump is sufficient to capture a pcap, which you can push out over a different interface to a host with nonvolatile storage, and then run tshark on it to analyse it.
 * ttx curses quilt
<twb> ttx: you prefer gbp or something?
<ttx> twb: no... but that doesn't prevent me from cursing :)
<twb> Do you want help, or are you just cursing?
<ttx> this source format just doesn't behave the way I want it to. So I'm just cursing
<Daviey> ttx: Love the quilt!
<ttx> Daviey: if only it didn't persist to think I was creating ANOTHER patch...
 * ttx lunches
<Daviey> ttx: If you are usign DEP-3, and you make native changes to the upstream source - dpkg-source will create a new patch for you. :)
<RoyK> anyone that knows if there's any good software for mapping a network (layer 2) graphically?
<rew> RoyK: lanmap2
<twb> graphviz
<twb> plus whatever you use to generate the non-graphical data; arp or nmap or whatever
<xperia2> hello to all. i am going in some weeks for hollidays home and i am planning to deploy there some internet caffe based on ubuntu. my question is what is best hardware solution for clients at the moment that works best with ubuntu ?
<xperia2> also exist clients that can multiple monitors and keayboards/mouses be attached at one such client ? say one client server three or four Users ?
<twb> I believe normal Xorg with the evdev HID module will Just Work with respect to multiple concurrent desktops
<twb> I haven't tried it myself.
<xperia2> twb: thank you a lot. will just lookup for this "evdev HID module" !
<xperia2> twb: this evdev are more ubuntu software related. i am looking at the moment more for hardware clients to buy
<Gorlist> twb, right I think I figured the problem was plesk allows by default external allow-query-cache,  so ive prevented that and also changed the logging for fail2ban :) touch wood and fingers crossed! thanks for the help
<twb> Gorlist: no worries.
<Daviey> hggdh: Hey, are you around yet?
<zul> morning
<uvirtbot> New bug: #227881 in tftp-hpa "tftpd-hpa does not use /etc/default/tftp-hpa options" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227881
<ttx> Daviey, kirkland, smoser, SpamapS, hallyn, zul: We are missing a few candidates for the next round of papercuts: if you find some low-hanging fruit in your usual bug lists that could be considered a usability issue, please mark as also affecting server-papercuts
<ttx> This game is open to anyone listening ^
<ttx> (A3 nominations deadline is eod today)
<Daviey> ttx: already doing it :)
<ttx> Daviey: thx !
<Daviey> ttx: feel free to Invalidate them if you don't like 'em! :)
<kirkland> ttx: okay
<Daviey> morning kirkland o/
 * kirkland high fives Daviey 
<Daviey> rockin'
<tydeas> Why do i get this http://pastebin.com/GDnqMQ7j
<tydeas> ???
<tydeas> when trying to apt-get upgrade
<SkyX> tydeas: try this sudo pkill apt
<SkyX> Now you should be able to update as you would normally.
<tydeas> I checked there was a apt-get running on the server at the same time
<sommer> morning all
<Daviey> hey sommer!  How is it going?
<Daviey> zul: Would you be able to sponsor bug 590111, it seems you are probably the best person to review it! :)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 590111 in whois "Please merge whois (5.0.5) main from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590111
<zul> Daviey: sure
<Daviey> rockin'
<FC34> hi there
<FC34> does any people played with cluster filesystem, san and ubuntu ?
<TeTeT> kirkland: can you remind me where the cloud on a stick image lives?
<Daviey> FC34: people have, yes.. If you ask what you want to know about them, you will probably get a better answer :)
<FC34> Daviey
<FC34> tahnk you
<FC34> hum ...
<FC34> in fact i'm search information about opensource cluster FS
<FC34> and i'm think to use ubuntu to to that
<FC34> i know GFS as cluster FS
<FC34> perhaps it exist others FS
<FC34> and On OPenGFS web sites, news are from 2004
<FC34> it looks old
<cef> not a server q.. but who's a good person/channel to take ubuntu legal stuff to? I've found someone using the ubuntu logo for something not related to ubuntu.. (quite odd actually)
<Daviey> I've never heard of OPenGFS :)
<Daviey> cef: trademarks@ubuntu.com
<FC34> hummm or GFS if you prefer
<cef> Daviey: ta
<cef> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-MACH-MINI-BENCH-METAL-LATHE-VARIABLE-SPEED-TOOLS-/230492316545 - top pic on that fwiw
<cef> (not the first object pic)
<Daviey> cef: agreed, odd!
<jpds> That is quite random.
<cef> yeah.. oh well.. sent off to trademarks@ anyway
<cef> (this is what you find when you think about buying a lathe on ebay...)
<cef> for a sec I had visions of it being computer controlled AND having ubuntu driver support. ;)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #599346 in samba (main) "package smbclient 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.12 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599346
<zul> Daviey: can you look at #598182, im not qualified
<Daviey> zul: wilco
<Daviey> zul: i commented on it an hr ago
<zul> Daviey: thanks
<pnunn> What are my chances of recovering a raid array with a manual resync?
<pnunn> Booted from a rescue disk.
<Daviey> pnunn: linux raid / mdad?
<pnunn> yep
<Daviey> pnunn: And what do you mean by manual resync?
<pnunn> Daviey: Booted of a ubuntu disk, installed mdadm and then configured mdadm.conf and started the array.  /proc/mdstat shows a resync happening now.
<Daviey> pnunn: that *looks* promising then
<Daviey> pnunn: The disks keep meta data about what position they have in the riad
<Daviey> raid*
<Daviey> so you shoudl be good!
<Daviey> (hoping you have backups)
<pnunn> Daviey: Thanks, wasn't sure. The thing was failing to boot the local filesystem after a power snaffu (UPS that died).  Sadly, not my system, a clients, so no backup in store...
<Daviey> pnunn: you shoudl be able to mount the raid staright away
<Daviey> pnunn: mount it, and check the files are there :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #599353 in mysql-5.1 (main) "This bug is already marked as affecting you. MySQL server fails to load on boot (dup-of: 598476)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599353
<pnunn> Daviey: OK, I'll give it a go and see what's there.
<Daviey> pnunn: fingers crossed!
<pnunn> Daviey: except it looks like its lvm.. .bugger.. have to work that out now.
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I modify this script to d-load ONLY the output from the script"  curl http://boards.4chan.org/b/ | grep -o 'http://[^"]*' | grep "http://images.4chan.org/b/src/"
<hggdh> Daviey: good morning/afternoon
<Daviey> hggdh: \o
<hggdh> Daviey: thank you again. Every time I try to package Chris' fixes I screw up somewhere...
<zul> ttx: adding a upstart job would be considered for a papercut?
<Daviey> hggdh: the lucid package is quite exciting :)
<engemec> Hi everybody!
<ttx> zul: it could be, yes... for easy ones
<pnunn> Daviey: Looking good... seems I can see the data.. I'll let the sync finish, then try a reboot.
<pnunn> Atleast I know I can get the data back if that doesn't work.
<Snadder> How come I get lots of "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'" when I put "event_scheduler = 1" into /etc/mysql/my.cnf under [mysqld] ?
<Snadder> Happening when I restart mysql
<ccheney> appears we now have a working kernel
<ttx> sommer: saw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amavisd-new/+bug/165184/comments/33 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 165184 in server-papercuts "amavisd-new + spamassassin: cronjob spams root user" [Low,Fix committed]
<Snadder> * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld ERROR 1053 (08S01) at line 1: Server shutdown in progress ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<sommer> ttx: ya, saw that this morning... I'll ping mdke about updating doc.u.c thanks
<ttx> sommer: cool, thanks
<docmur____> does anyone have preseed working with partitioning disks
<docmur____> when ever I run the install I get stuck at partitioning disks screen
<Jeeves_Moss> docmur____, what error are you getting?
<docmur____> nothing, just that I always get hit with the screen that wants me to select how to partition
<Jeeves_Moss> docmur____, and you've partitioned the disks already?  you set a swap, you've set a root, etc?
<docmur____> no, I'm trying to have preseed partition the disk, yes the disk has been partitioned before but that shouldn't matter, it should just wippe it and set it up via the preseed config
<Jeeves_Moss> you may have to nuke the disk
<docmur____> that doesn't make any sense, what difference would it make if the disk is blank or not.  The preseed shouldn't care because partitioning is partitioning regardless of what's currently on the disk
<Jeeves_Moss> docmur____, this is true, however, there is obviously an issue (otherwise you wouldn't be here).  you need to figure out WHY.  Will it let you edit the partitions, etc?
<docmur____> if I do it manually yes
<Jeeves_Moss> sorry, I'm not sure then
<Italian_Plumber> my networking has spontanteously stopped working; I've rebooted and still no dice.  I have not looked a logs and I'm not near the computer right now.  My first thought was hardward dorked up, and to try shutting down the machine for a few minutes and re-starting.  The only thing I did that may have caused this was screw on the case sides which had been just sitting in place
<Italian_Plumber> the rest of my internal network is operating properly.
<ccheney> Daviey, should 588861 really be confirmed against euca, probably is 'invalid' for it
<ccheney> Daviey, unless it is just a tracking task
<ccheney> in as much as there is nothing to fix in euca anyway :)
<Daviey> ccheney: Yeah.. mainly for tracking, and not knowing what the issue was.
<Daviey> but ack marked invalid :)
<Daviey> (we aint gonna forget this one :P)
<Daviey> ccheney: Is there any news, with the latest upstream patch + kernel?
<ccheney> Daviey, yep, fixed will be in ppa and uploaded to the archive the day after freeze
<Daviey> ccheney: Awesome!  All that upset over a single line patch eh? :)
<ccheney> heh yea
 * ccheney is going to try to get OOo in shape for desktop today while my wife is either doing better or in the eye of the storm (hurricane metaphor) ;-)
<smoser> hallyn, do you have thoughts on bug 598649
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 598649 in qemu-kvm "cannot boot grub multiboot image with kvm -kernel" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598649
<ccheney> i hope its better or i'll be in for a long ride :-\
<smoser> i hope for "better" too, ccheney
<ccheney> smoser, thanks :)
<ccheney> i think it might be a combination of the two with her thinking she can handle it, we'll see
<ccheney> and we have numerous other people around to watch her closely
<SpamapS> smoser: hey so I discovered libcloud on Friday..
<smoser> libcloud is lowest common denominator
<smoser> ie, i dont even think that you can pass user data to a launched instance
<smoser> which would make it insufficient for our needs
<hallyn> smoser: not really (any thoughts).  i'll look at changelog...
<smoser> hallyn, well, i'm fuzzy here
<smoser> but i *think* that upstream does not build its bios blobs
<smoser> and we do
<hallyn> smoser: me too, i've never used a non-linux-kernel for -kernel
<Daviey> hggdh: Any news on that latest lucid build?
<smoser> but upstream works.
<hallyn> hm
<smoser> so its a matter of figuring out why one does and one doesnt
<smoser> we *have* to build our blobs
<hggdh> Daviey: I was busy with a phone call, but I am updating the rig with 30.3.5, and will satrt test soon
<Daviey> hggdh: Can you update as soon as you can report success/failure; then we can put this bug to bed!
<Daviey> Thanks hggdh!
<hggdh> Daviey: most certainly. I am eager to get this done ;-)
<Daviey> hggdh: I'm eager to forget about the bug :)
<hggdh> LOL
<smoser> hggdh, so uec-testing-scripts are down to kernel oopses now ?
<SpamapS> smoser: I think though, long term, that our time would be better served by improving libcloud, given it works for multiple cloud providers.
<smoser> well, its generally a fundamental design issue
<inveratulo> Good Morning All -- I am having problems installing ubuntu-server on a Xen host using 'virt-install'.  It has worked with other redhat-based distros AND ubuntu-9.04.  Is there any chance that 10.04 has changed the way this works?  I now get the following error: http://dpaste.com/212322/
<smoser> their target is the lowest common denominator
<smoser> you would have to change their unified api to allow for cloud-specific api points
<smoser> which would somewhat defeat the purpose of a unified api
<hallyn> smoser: 590bf491a49670843ee902c47f7ab1de5e9acd06 perhaps
<Dennis2> Hello
<Dennis2> Using Eucalyptus and having a very odd behavior.
<Dennis2> I can't seem to get more than 10 Public IP addresses without it saying out of resources
<SpamapS> smoser: the author was there at devopsdays and seemed fairly open to ideas.. I only spoke with him for about 30 seconds though.
<smoser> SpamapS, i'm not suggesting that it can't be done
<smoser> just that its at least an annoyance.
<SpamapS> smoser: ultimately the LCD is very low right now.. list, start, stop .. but I'd hope there will be more as the providers mature.
<smoser> additionally, its just a library, which doesn't solve the configuration file format (i dont think) that we sort of wanted to address.
<smoser> unless it has a 'parse-config' or something method.
<SpamapS> well I'm not sure libcloud is the one ring to bind them all, but it seems euca+ec2 is about 70% of the market now, and will be about 30% of the market in 18 months...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #599337 in mtx (main) "system freezed (keyboard mute) after a very short time navigating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599337
<smoser> SpamapS, what hole did you grab "70%" out of ?
<smoser> just wondering
<smoser> dice roll ? coin flip ?
<zul> ouch :)
<SpamapS> smoser: I saw it in some presentation by Rightscale.
<SpamapS> euca is 0.0003% of that, so I just rounded it down. ;)
<SpamapS> smoser: maybe you have something more accurate than the rightscale guys who pimp for amazon quite a bit? ;)
<smoser> well i can roll dice
<smoser> i think its just about an impossible thing to guess
<smoser> for *current*
<smoser> and then to forecast that for 18 months
<smoser> :)
<smoser> take a random number, and then decide if that random number will be higher or lower when you take it again in 18 months
<SpamapS> smoser: thats just a guess based on how many people are flocking to rackspace and other providers because they're cheaper and have better IO
<hallyn> smoser: test pkg is building, i'll test when i get back from bouncing in 1-2 hrs.  <bouncy bouncy>
<Dennis2> Is there any community for ubuntu-cloud? I"m looking through the forums and such and seems to be pretty small
<ttx> SpamapS: any chance you can get bug 583933 in order by eod ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 583933 in php5 "test results in php5-common are more than 1 MiB larger than last upload" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583933
<ttx> SpamapS: otherwise I'll have to defer it to A3
<SpamapS> ttx: working on it right now actually.
<ttx> SpamapS: cool, thanks !
<SpamapS> ttx: nearly done, I'll submit it for sponsorship in a couple of hours.
<SpamapS> zul: will you have time to sponsor that one today?
<zul> SpamapS: ill have a look
<ttx> zul is lunching
<ttx> zul is back from lunch
<SpamapS> zul: ok I'll ping you again when its ready.
<hallyn> smoser: yes, i created a pkg with just cherry-picking 590bf491a49670843ee902c47f7ab1de5e9acd06, and it seems to work now
<hallyn> i'm leaving for real now, back in awhile
<smoser> hallyn, rock on.
<smoser> just so every one is clear, i would like to clarify that i was not trying to be as big a prick as i appeared above.
 * smoser apologizes to SpamapS 
<SpamapS> smoser: no worries  :)
 * SpamapS had already begun to forget about it.
<bogeyd6> smoser, i think we all have those days
<Doonz> Hey guys im looking at the easiest way to mount a directory from one ubuntu server into another. what im trying to do is i have a storage server and would like my webserver to be able to use some of the space there any suggestion on how to do it
<SpamapS> Doonz: what if the storage server goes down?
<SpamapS> Doonz: I mean, does it need to be available 99.99% of the time?
<Doonz> no
<SpamapS> Doonz: ok, NFS is probably the simplest way to do this
<Doonz> and the server wont go down unless the place blows up
<SpamapS> Doonz: you have to make sure the user ids match on both servers
<SpamapS> Doonz: hahahahahahaha
<Doonz> yes
<SpamapS> Doonz: servers go down all the time. :)
<Doonz> brb baby need diaper changes
<Doonz> how can i check to see what users exist on my system
<pmatulis> Doonz: baby ok?
<Doonz> yep
<Italian_Plumber> for those who may or may not have been interested in my post aobut my server losing connectivity:  It appears to have been a bad cable.
<Doonz> damn cables
<Doonz> anyone have a link with the easiest how-to for nfs setup
<pmatulis> Doonz: server guide
<zul> SpamapS: how did the bof go?
<SpamapS> zul: pretty well I think.
<zul> SpamapS: did people actually showed up?
<SpamapS> zul: we didn't really bother with a UEC demo.. we just chatted with a few users.
<SpamapS> zul: not a lot.. the 3 of us + Monty Taylor and then a couple of users (though one was Wikia)
<zul> ah
<zul> wikia?
<SpamapS> Yeah, the guys who run wikipedia
<zul> oooh....yeah...
<zul> knowing that wikipedia runs server makes me nervous...hmmm...i broke wikipedia today
<SpamapS> and some university library software integrator who has 200+ installations of 8.04 in libraries and is looking at migrating them to UEC
<SpamapS> zul: hahahaha
<SpamapS> question.. the memcached package previously ran as 'nobody' .. but we're moving it to run as 'memcache' .. however, the file that defines that is /etc/memcached.conf ... so when people upgrade, it will stil say '-u nobody' ... can we force replacing that file if it hasn't changed?
<SpamapS> zul: actually their main point was that they don't use *any* of our packages.
<mathiaz> SpamapS: it == the user/
<mathiaz> SpamapS: ?
<SpamapS> zul: they install, and move on
<SpamapS> mathiaz: it == /etc/memcached.conf
<mathiaz> SpamapS: if the configuration file hasn't changed dpkg will override automatically
<zul> SpamapS: oh thank god
<SpamapS> mathiaz: ahh, in this case the override didn't work for me
<mathiaz> SpamapS: is /etc/memcached.conf a conffile?
 * SpamapS will try on a base maverick
<SpamapS> mathiaz: yeah its used to configure the startup for memcached
<ccheney> rebooting irc machine, bbs
<adurity> I'm looking to do some network I/O benchmarks.  What tools do you recommend?
<zul> adurity: bonnie
<adurity> isn't that for disk I/O?
<RoyK> anyone here tried to use zfs-fuse?
<RoyK> seems rather buggy
<ccheney> taking late lunch, bbia 1hr
<prodcutnews1> im using ubuntu 9.04, always a update screen for 9.10 appears onto screen, i never updated ... incase i do update, whatz next...does it asks me for 10.4 update or not ?  is it possible jumps from 9.04 to 10.4 update .. what i need to do
<preseed> ok I can not get preseed to partition, I've tried in both ubuntu and now debian so I'm faily sure it's how I'm doing it.  Here is the preseed config code to partition, does it look okay. http://pastebin.com/F6uBBBTt
<RoyK> preseed: you can jump from LTS to the next LTS or from a non-LTS to the next non-LTS, so 9.04 will upgrade to 9.10, then you can do-release-upgrade again to turn it into 10.04
<RoyK> prodcutnews1: that was for you, sorry
<prodcutnews1> thanks RoyK
<prodcutnews1> i understood , we need to follow the sequence
<RoyK> yep
<RoyK> it won't take too long unless you have a truckload of packages installed
<hallyn> smoser: trying to figure out whether it's fixed or not.  When I run your kvm command, i now get:
<hallyn>                                   error: hd0 cannot get C/H/S values.
<hallyn>                                   grub rescue>
<hallyn> smoser: the grub-mkimage command you gave can't be quite right, it complains no -O was specified
<smoser> not fixed
<smoser> oh. wait.
<smoser> so, i should have mentioned this.
<smoser> to get it working for me, i used:
<smoser> make install INSTALL_BLOBS=1
<prodcutnews1> incase of update from 9.04 to 9.10 was successful, and i had any prob , how can i get back myself 9.10 to 9.04 , i insist update is successful, but there probs like sound card, screen reolution, drivers issues or any . how can i downgrade the version which favoured my machine hardware .
<smoser> off bc3a9ccc5ddea4c0c713ef6fb3c11d9a88cec169 of git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/virt/kvm/qemu-kvm.git
<RoyK> prodcutnews1: backup the system before updating, I don't think there is such a thing as a rollback - that may come with btrfs and clones, but when that happens, I don't think even the gods know
<hallyn> smoser: confused-  what are you saying about bc3a9ccc5ddea4c0c713ef6fb3c11d9a88cec169 ?
<smoser> i built from that and it works for me.
<smoser> i built like:
<smoser> ./configure --target-list="" --prefix=$PWD/../kvm-testbin --interp-prefix=/etc/qemu-binfmt/%M --disable-blobs --disable-strip --audio-drv-list="pa,alsa,sdl,oss"
<smoser> then did
<smoser> make install
<smoser> make install INSTALL_BLOBS=1
<smoser> so, i'm fairly sure i'm using the blobs from pc-bios/ at that tip
<prodcutnews1> why i ask this, i did earlier update from 9.04 -> 9.10 , it would be strange ghost story for few whoever listens, a sound was coming out of my laptop which i could see outside to my ears, i installed and 9.04, it was ok.
<smoser> hallyn, that make sense ?
<smoser> and if you 'git-log pc-bios/multiboot.bin' you'll notice it was last touched in November.
<hallyn> smoser: i see, that's the last commit in your tree :)  got it
<RoyK> prodcutnews1: doesn't sound like a server issue, though
<smoser> hm.. i just now noticed that my multiboot.bin that i'm using , and the one in pc-bios are not bit for bit.
<smoser> so let me check something
 * smoser has to get his build/source directories off of encrypted home.
<hallyn> but the "error: hd0 cannot get C/H/S values." is *different*...
<hallyn> all right guess i have to try from kvm git to make sure...  <sigh>
<smoser> hallyn, i have seen that error.
<smoser> when i tried to mix and match bios files
<smoser> ie, tried pointing the lucid kvm at the bios from the git tip or vice versa
<TeTeT> kirkland: what's the recommended approach to change the networking mode of UEC? eucalyptus.local.conf states it should never be edited directly but with a tool
<smoser> i've verified nwo, that my explanation of what i did above is correct.
<TeTeT> kirkland: the question popped up on the answer tracker, feel free to reply directly to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+question/116040
<smoser> hallyn, please ping me if you need help, i'm sorry that i was confusing above.
<hallyn> smoser: in the command:
<hallyn> grub-mkimage --output=grub-loader.img --config=mycfg.cfg \ --prefix=/boot/grub biosdisk ext2 part_msdos
<hallyn> did you use -O multiboot or something?
<smoser> no.
<hallyn> smoser: that command just will not work forme
<hallyn> (kvm-git is compiling right now...)
<hey_joe> anyone know why ldap is broken in ubuntu 10.04?
<hallyn> (actually no, i'm still doing apt-get build-dep :)
<smoser> hallyn, i just verified that it works for me here on lucid on my laptop
<hallyn> hm, it was on maverick it wasn't working for me
<hey_joe> what are you guys talking about anyways?
<smoser> hallyn, sorry, that is confusing. i was using lucid grub
<RoyK> grub2
<RoyK> smoser: if you installed lucid from scratch, it'll have grub2. if you upgraded, it'll probably have grub1
<smoser> RoyK, well, grub-mkimage is grub2 only as far as I know. but mine is from grub2.
<smoser> hallyn, i've just verified that : echo "set prefix=(hd0)/boot/grub" > mycfg.cfg ; grub-mkimage --output=grub-loader.img --config=mycfg.cfg --prefix=/boot/grub biosdisk ext2 part_msdos
<hallyn> smoser: yeah /usr/sbin/grub-mkimage now has a new -O option, apparently mandatory, with no indication of what is the equiv of the old default :)
<smoser> works on alpha1 maverick
<hallyn> can you give me `dpkg-query -s /usr/sbin/grub-mkimage` ?
<smoser> yeah, i'm going to upgraading that really quick
<hallyn> on lucid it comes for me from grub-pc, in maverick from grub-common
<smoser> grub-pc 1.98-1ubuntu6
<smoser> is what i had on my maverick
<smoser> i will upgrade it and figure something out for you
<rberger> With Ubuntu 10.4 UEC server running Eucalyptus  http://169.254.169.254/latest/meta-data/hostname returns an IP address not a FQDN  How do I get UEC on Eucalyptus to set the FQDN of the hostname so that hostname -f returns a FQDN?
<smoser> hallyn, i can pretty much verify that grub2 on maverick is borked
<smoser> :)
<hallyn> )$*%*($&%*(&
<smoser> hallyn, i can verify that this command returns success on grub2 from current maverick (1.98+20100614-2ubuntu3) : grub-mkimage -O i386-pc --output=grub-loader.img --config=mycfg.cfg --prefix=/boot/grub biosdisk ext2 part_msdos
<smoser> but that it doesn't boot properly
<smoser> when i try -kernel with the result i get:
<smoser> error: symbol not found: `grub_list_pop'.
<jeiworth_> hi, just encountered a package linux-virtual that apparently "is geared for running linux as virtual guest", but additional information is a bit sparse... anyone know what advantages this kernel has in comparison to the standard server kernel, i am running various vm's under kvm/qemu?
<hey_joe> anyone have experience with openldap in 10x?
<mreynolds> I'm using the Ubuntu 10.04 images with EC2 and I'm running into occasional frozen image behavior (can't SSH, can't get console).  Is anyone else seeing this?  Is there someone I can bug about this? :)
<smoser> hallyn, stragely, 'grub_list_pop' appears no where in the maverick source at the moment
<smoser> (other than references to removing it in the changelog)
<hey_joe> jeiworth_: its a kernel built for virtualization... specifics I don't have, but it will exclude stuff, and include other stuff obviously...
<hggdh> smoser: I am running a 2,000-instance run now
<hggdh> smoser, Daviey: close, a cigar, but no lighter. Almost there
<hggdh> in 1,000 instances, 4 metadata issues
<smoser> and those metadata issues are public id issues ?
<jeiworth_> hey_joe: thanks, yeah, i think so too but i can't seem to find any specific details googling... hmm, well maybe the ubuntu docs yield something
<smoser> and, on the ohter errors, are those kernel oops ?
<jeiworth_> anywho, trying it on a dev machine right now :D
<hey_joe> Jeeves_: i couldn't find anything either...
<hey_joe> are you running a private cloud mreynolds or on the actual amazon cloud?
<mreynolds> hey_joe: Actual amazon cloud
<hey_joe> do those services that freeze up come back?
<mreynolds> I'm trying the east images just in case.  I've seen this before, but it was intermittent.
<hey_joe> are do you have to reboot the vm?
<hey_joe> prolly just a connection issue
<mreynolds> hey_joe: Rebooting the VM doesn't seem to help.
<hey_joe> yeh
<hey_joe> i haven't played with it much..
<mreynolds> hey_joe: I have an EBS image up and it can't connect from inside the cloud either
<hey_joe> but I would watch your traffic and see if it drops
<hey_joe> ah
<mreynolds> hey_joe: I'm inclined to think it's not connectivity since I can't connect from an existing, up connection.  It's using the same security group, so I know I can ssh in and all that.
<hey_joe> mreynolds: im sorry... i haven't played with it at all.. was going to setup a private cloud, but went with seperate physical installs, and ldap authentication..
<hey_joe> does EC2 support authentication from a centralized place for all the virtual servers?
<mreynolds> hey_joe: NP, thanks for the comment.  My company is internally screwed up enough that the best we can do is get Amazon servers :)
<hey_joe> like if I add a user... can that account be used on all virtual servers?
<smoser> hey_joe, it supports it in that you can set up a centralized authentication service and configure your isntances to use it
<ocatacoo> can someone help me with named.conf
<ocatacoo> I am just looking for a working example
<mreynolds> ocatacoo: I think there are tons if you google for them.  This is probably something people won't respond to here (I'm new here, so I"m guessing this isn't the forum for that question)
<mreynolds> Is there a preferred way of upgrading images on EC2?  Right now I'm just running an instance image, dist-upgrade'ing, and then rebooting, then saving the image.
<hey_joe> smoser... so i could setup a cloud, node controller on one machine with the auth service, then add all my machines to the node?
<smoser> hey_joe, yes.
<hey_joe> sweet
<smoser> wait.
<smoser> wait.
<hey_joe> what auth service it it? does it use ldap or something?
<smoser> what do you mean "setup a cloud"
<smoser> you asked about EC2
<smoser> which *is* a cloud
<hey_joe> private cloud
<smoser> UEC (based on eucalyptus) has no support that I know of to integrate with an existing authentication service.
<hey_joe> k
<smoser> however, you could set up an LDAP server, and then configure your AMIs such that, when launched, they would authenticate against that ldap server.
<hey_joe> thats what i wanted to know :-)
<smoser> hallyn, i'm going to ask in #grub about mkimage if you want to join
<hey_joe> smoser... that is true, however openldap seems to be broken in Ubuntu 10.04 and 9.10
<rberger> Why does UEC on Eucalyptus return an IP address and not a FQDN for the hostname meta-data call http://169.254.169.254/latest/meta-data/hostname?
<smoser> i dont know much about that. are there bugs open addressing its broken-ness ?
<hey_joe> smoser, unfortunately
<rberger> Is there a way to get the FQDN out of the Eucalyptus CLC?
<smoser> rberger, i do not belive that there is.
<hey_joe> thnks guys
<smoser> rberger, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/475354
<rberger> smoser not having the hostname set to a fqdn seems to break things like Chef and puppet and some apt-get package installs
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 475354 in eucalyptus "Hostname not set correctly on UEC cloud due to IP address in local-hostname manifest data (DNS)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<smoser> rberger, that bug shows how we've addressed that in the ubuntu images.
<rberger> smoser it seems to imply that only the hostname part is addressed not the FQDN
<smoser> i'm not sure i follow
<smoser> read comment 10.
<smoser> if you want a FQDN in the hostname field, then you have to enable dns in eucalyptus
<rberger> smoser, the last entry says " set hostname to a hostname-like value (ip-W-X-Y-Z)  if instance metadata includes a ip address rather than a hostname"
<hallyn> smoser: JINKEYS!  well, the multiboot.bin installed by my modified package (which doesn't work) is exactly the same (per sha1sum) as the one compiled by kvm-git (which does work)
<hallyn> so that commit does need to be there, and i'm now just onto a different bug
<rberger> smoser right now on my Unbutu 10.4 with latest patches hostname returns euca-172-19-1-2, but hostname -f returns "hostname: Name or service not known"
<smoser> rberger, so, i think that to address that you'll have to run eucalyptus dns service.
<rberger> smoser, I am running the Eucalyptus DNS service as per their wiki. They don't implement PTR yet.  Could someone give me a hint where hostname gets set when booting as a UEC eucalyptus instance? I can at least hack around things and get on with my work if I knew that.
<smoser> rberger, it is set by cloud-init (assuming you're using a Ubuntu lucid guest)
<smoser> i think /usr/bin/cloud-init iirc
<rberger> smoser I'll take more of a look into cloud-init. I was poking around there and couldn't figure out if that was actually doing it or not.. Thanks
<smoser> rberger, thats the rigth place to look. it will only do it on first boot of an instance
<hallyn> smoser: if i want you to test a particular .deb, am i better off pushing to my ppa, or posting jsut the deb to launchpad?
<smoser> probably push to your ppa, or just push somewhere http
<smoser> (people.canonical.com is used for that sort of thing, or some personal web space you have)
<hallyn> it's just htat pushing to my ppa makes lauunchpad recompile it
<smoser> right.
<smoser> so i'm good with taking a binary from you
<smoser> assuming you've inserted all sorts of keyloggers and rootkits of course
<hallyn> hm, how do i put it on people.canonical?
<hallyn> i do have  a source tree pushed to bzr so you could rebuild if you have a really fast machine
<hallyn> well shall i just email you?
<hallyn> (and have my rootkit email me back your keys)
<smoser> hallyn, here.
<smoser> hm..
<smoser> well.
<smoser> you should add some ssh keys to https://launchpad.net/~hallyn/
<smoser> then i could let you put them somewhere by putting your keys somewhere.
<hallyn> huh, thought my keys were there
<hallyn> emailed
<smoser> hallyn, so yeah, i get the same error you're getting now.
<smoser> maybe you need to install the updated qemu-kvm package
<hallyn> ?
<smoser> (ie, a tie between kvm binary and bios)
<hallyn> well on my system i installed them all,
<smoser> ah.
<smoser> ok
<smoser> i saw errors like you are seeing there when I was trying to mismatch the two
<smoser> (ie, bios from lucid and kvm from git)
<smoser> have you seen this work ?
<smoser> ie, were you able to recreate my success ?
<hallyn> yes
<smoser> good.
<smoser> so i'm not completely insane
<hallyn> hm, maybe i didn't do sbuild -A, maybe i *did* miss out on something obscure...
<smoser> i dont think thats it.
<smoser> zul, i believe we never came up with "package-of-the-day" for kvm, is that right?
<smoser> kirkland,
<kirkland> ?
 * hallyn goes to look some more at the kvm changelog
<kirkland> smoser: sup?
<smoser> above
<smoser> do we have a package-of-the-day for qemu-kvm ?
<MTecknology> Is it possible to only update packages that were released 1wk ago or more?
<zul> smoser: disabled right now...itll be back for alpha3
<hallyn> smoser: now it just occurred to me, you and i are comparing to the kernel.org kvm version, not the sf.net qemu , which is what we're currently based on
<SpamapS> mathiaz: how's hadoop?
<mathiaz> SpamapS: are you refering to the summit?
<SpamapS> mathiaz: yes. :) is that today?
<mathiaz> SpamapS: nope - tomorrow
<SpamapS> mathiaz: ah...
<SpamapS> mathiaz: I am playing with bzr-build .. how do you handle situations where people have added all generated files like 'configure' to their .bzrignore .. can the recipe call autoconf scripts?
<mathiaz> SpamapS: bzr builder or bzr builddeb?
<hallyn> smoser: hm, well, just confirmed that it still works with upstream qemu too :)
<hallyn> $*(&%(*$&
<SpamapS> mathiaz: builder
<mathiaz> SpamapS: IIRC bzr builder --help prints a good message
<mathiaz> SpamapS: IIRC there is a way to specify commands to run after the merge has been done
<mathiaz> SpamapS: bzr help builde
<mathiaz> SpamapS: bzr help builder
#ubuntu-server 2010-06-29
<SpamapS> mathiaz: right but can we do that on launchpad?
<mathiaz> SpamapS: I think so
<SpamapS> mathiaz: otherwise, I like it a lot.. am using it right now to build python-libgearman. :)
<civpro> im wanting to cluster 120 dedicated server together to start with
<civpro> more will be added laster
<civpro> later*
<civpro> any recommendation on software to manage this?
<lifeless> puppet/chef is good
<lifeless> Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud is nice too
<civpro> cool
<civpro> lifeless, can it handle that many servers?
<lifeless> sure
<civpro> ok any with a web interface for management?
<civpro> or is that going to far :)
<civpro> also what is the best free one lifeless
<civpro> sorry for all the questions, just trying to make a decision here
<civpro> links are good also if you have them m8
<lifeless> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private
<civpro> ty
<civpro> perfect :)
<civpro> 1 last question, if u already have ubuntu installed can you setup cloud afterwards or does it have to be during initial setup?
<civpro> got to do this remotely
<civpro> through a net install
<lifeless> can do it later yes
<civpro> sweet
<lifeless> there are some quirks on networking -see help.ubuntu.com/UEC (I think that that is right) for more info
<civpro> bad link
<civpro> found it
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I set wget to "spider" a website, and d-load only the files from a specific directory?
<civpro> dont know how to with wget but i do with php
<civpro> sorry
<Jeeves_Moss> civpro, lol, I need to run it as cron
<civpro> u can run php as a cron
<civpro> i do it all the time
<Jeeves_Moss> then, eventually, I need to write a PHP script that allows people to rate pictures (more like classify them), then when they choose to view pictures by class, the webpage will read the database and show the top pics based on votes, etc for the pics
<civpro> ya easy enough
<civpro> sounds like mysql/php would be a good solution for that
<civpro> k so make a database
<civpro> id | name | link
<Jeeves_Moss> civpro,  lol, for you!!  And yes, the web pages will be PHP/MySQL baised. I have verry LITTLE exp with both, so, I'll have to learn.
<civpro> then another table to tie in the picture id to the rating
<Jeeves_Moss> I'm thinking id | thumb nail location | real file location, etc
<civpro> ya man, but u can do soooooo much with php m8
<pmatulis> Jeeves_Moss: re your original question, investigate lftp
<civpro> ya either way, u get the idea
<Jeeves_Moss> civpro, yep
<civpro> ill trade u project, lol
<Jeeves_Moss> civpro, as I said, for me, it's the cron job that'll read the file, d-load it, then imput it into the database, and make the thumbnail
<civpro> jeeves this might help
<civpro> scandir = makes an array
<civpro> and are u familiar with regex expressions?
<civpro> preg_match
<civpro> is another u will need
<civpro> and file_get_contents
<Jeeves_Moss> civpro, well, the way I thought it'd work is to scrape the pics, d-load them, make the thumbs, then enter the new files into the database
<civpro> and a few more :P
<civpro> well can i suggest something?
<Jeeves_Moss> sure
<civpro> why instead of making seperate thumbnails
<Jeeves_Moss> a person dosn't grow unless they learn
<civpro> use gdimage to reprocess the images on the fly
<Jeeves_Moss> I was thinking the one time CPU hit ot make the thumbnails would be better than a few thousand hits
<civpro> that way 1 file just reprocessed to correct ratio
<civpro> its not hitting it a thousand times
<civpro> u would have something like this
<civpro> <img src="processimage.php?width=20px&file=mypic.jpg&directory=/images/
<civpro> oops
<civpro> <img src="processimage.php?width=20px&file=mypic.jpg&directory=/images/">
<civpro> there u go
<civpro> lol
<civpro> then it would automatically figure out the correct ratio for the height
<Jeeves_Moss> will that generate the file once and store it, or generate the file everytime someone requests the pic?
<civpro> i had to build a mls system
<civpro> where all the real estate agents thought they had to take 10Megapixel images
<Jeeves_Moss> lol, a MLS system?  wow, I pitty you!
<civpro> lol
<civpro> ah its done now
<Jeeves_Moss> I used to support real estate people.  the ones I dealt with are babies
<civpro> so i had to figure a way of reprocessing them on the fly
<civpro> now the page loads in 1/10th of the time
<civpro> ya jeeves, they are all babies
<civpro> lol
<Jeeves_Moss> hummm
<Jeeves_Moss> well, PM me, I'll pick your brain outside of the channel so we don't get yelled @
<civpro> it generates the file everytime, but its all math
<civpro> so its actually faster
<civpro> sorry man, dont really have time
<Jeeves_Moss> ok, no worries
<civpro> just was trying to get you on the right track
<Jeeves_Moss> thanks again though
<civpro> got a huge server install im doing
<civpro> 120 servers clustered together
<civpro> ah no problem man
<Jeeves_Moss> lol, 120?  got to get a case of beer in there!
<civpro> heh
<civpro> ya
<Jeeves_Moss> civpro, I've got 3 1U servers for my front end, and a mirrored 2U box for storage
<civpro> really
<chewbranca> what's the preferred way to get spidermonkey installed on 10.04?
<chewbranca> surprisingly it looks like there is no longer any spidermonkey-* packages
<MangoMaster> anyone having problems running IRC on ubuntu?
<chewbranca> eh? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libmozjs-dev was libmozjs-dev removed from Lucid?
<MTecknology> !ingo gcc maverick
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MTecknology> !info gcc maverick
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.4-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<osmosis> where can I find a list of known issues with kvm in lucid ?
<Cynthia> A configuration for Apache that I copied file-for-file from Ubuntu Karmic onto 10.04 LTS, with 'cp -ar /media/HARDDRIVE/etc /etc', does not honor RewriteRules in httpd.conf. All permissions are supposed to be as before; the module mod_rewrite is enabled. This thread does not help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255556  Any ideas?
<Cynthia> And yes I did reload apache, and restart it, and stop/delay-start it just in case. None of these really did anything.
<mike234> I stuck a ubuntu pen drive into my system, booted from it, and I just get a flashing cursor. Any reason for this? Is this normal? Ran out of CD-Rs. hmm. I burned ubuntu server 10.4 on here via "create startup disk" from within ubuntu
<twb> The reason would most likely be that you're doing it wrong
<twb> mike234: whence came this alleged "ubuntu pen drive"?
<mike234> twb: http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download
<mike234> it says "create a USB drive" - step 2
<mike234> I followed those steps
<twb> Ugh
<twb> That page doesn't work in my browser
 * mike234 shrugs
<mike234> not sure why
 * mike234 looks around for a CD-R
<mike234> geez, I've spent like 3 hours trying to download ubuntu and burn
<twb> What did you pick for "To create it, I will be using: (*)Windows ( )Mac ( )Ubuntu" ?
<mike234> twb: I picked ubuntu
<mike234> (I'm in ubuntu desktop atm)
<twb> Oh, that makes things easier
<mike234> I found a cd-r , going to try burning it on here. I think my cd-rw was bad
<twb> We can try the brute-force way I normally do it
<mike234> yeah - any more tips? or should I burn on this cd-r?
<mike234> ah, how do you do that?
<twb> In here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/
<twb> Fetch, gunzip, and dd onto the disk this image: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/boot.img.gz
<mike234> This is for a 32bit system, and it's older. Why won't the way I did it work?
<twb> s/amd64/i386/ then
<twb> mike234: it probably SHOULD work the way you did it, but I'm an old fogey and I like doing it the traditional way
<mike234> Going to try burning this cd-r really quick, if that doesn't work, I'll try your way. Didn't know I had a spare *tries really quick*
<twb> Shrug
<Cynthia> (Repeat from 35 min ago) A configuration for Apache that I copied file-for-file from Ubuntu Karmic onto 10.04 LTS, with 'cp -ar /media/HARDDRIVE/etc /etc', does not honor RewriteRules in httpd.conf. All permissions are supposed to be as before; the module mod_rewrite is enabled. This thread does not help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255556  Any ideas?
<twb> Cynthia: copying /etc from one release to another Will Not Work, and arbitrary bad things can happen.
<twb> Cynthia: put the original /etc back and do a proper upgrade
<Cynthia> twb: Then I should copy sections of httpd.conf and all that into 10.04's /etc?
<twb> Cynthia: I would either clone the 9.10 system's disks onto the new hardware and then do a normal upgrade, or spend AAAGES trying to understand how the original system is/should be configured, and duplicating that from scratch on the 10.04 system (but referring to the 9.10 system).
<twb> You could copy sections from the old httpd.conf, but you shouldn't do so without understanding what those sections do.
<Cynthia> httpd.conf has only RewriteRules.
<Cynthia> and I have a RewriteEngine On declaration in sites-available; that's pretty much it. Could it really fail that badly?
<Cynthia> if so, alright, I'll leave and come back should I have any more problems
<twb> Cynthia: the key point I'm making is to understand what you're copying, rather than just copying blindly and hoping it'll work
<twb> If you do that, and you pay attention to errors and so on, then I'm sure you'll be fine
<Cynthia> twb: there are no errors in /var/log/apache2/error.log, though
<twb> I can't speak more specifically, because my apache-fu is weak
<twb> Cynthia: well, debug logs, whatever.
<Cynthia> only a very undescriptive 404 error even with the debug logs enabled (and a notice about gzip saving 60 bytes)
<twb> The normal investigation you do when something isn't doing the right thign
<Cynthia> thanks for your time btw twb, even if your apache-fu is weak :P
<hey_joe> just out of curiosity, if one was to install using say, 6.10 server, is it possible to upgrade all the way up?
<alissa> does the ubuntu installer's boot menu send output to the serial console by default?
<alissa> or, in other words, is there a graphics fallback for the boot menu if i try to use an ubuntu install iso on a headless server?
<twb> It does not use serial by default, but you can preseed that
<twb> hey_joe: yes, but not by skipping releases
<alissa> twb: you mean basically making a custom iso, right?  i was hoping to avoid that...or find another distro that has such an iso ready to download.
<twb> alissa: or you can type it blind
<twb> alissa: I normally just use a USB key and edit the extlinux.conf (syslinux.cfg) on it to add the serial options by default
<twb> Something like "CONSOLE 0", "SERIAL 0 115200", and in APPEND "console=ttyUSB0,115200n8"
<twb> (Well, you probably can't type it blind if your only access is via serial.)
<alissa> twb: yeah, i'm accessing the serial over the network.  the tool (ipmitool) tends to seg fault when it doesn't get nice output.  usb isn't really an option for me.  i think i'll have to make my own iso. although i see some threads on the forums suggesting that centos works "out of the box".  thanks for your suggestions too.
<twb> You can remotely insert a CD, but you can't remotely insert a USB key?
<twb> (for remote work, a preseeded PXE install would be the ideal way to do it.)
<alissa> well, not exactly.  i can call some people to drop in a cd for me.  and from ipmi, i can set it to boot from cdrom (maybe i can with usb too, but i just haven't found that option yet).
<alissa> yeah, i would really like to pxe boot it.  but i am still waiting for find out if i can run an dhcp server on the local network.  it should be fine if i set it only to offer to my server's MAC (right?), but this network is not under my control.
<lifeless> run a single dhcp server with a mactables filter
<lifeless> yes - agreeing with you :)
<lifeless> uhm only downside is this: the server will broadcast
<lifeless> your dhcp server will have to race to win.
<twb> apt-get install dnsmasq
<twb> lifeless: bloody u-boot's PXE client didn't do DHCP at all :-/
<twb> lifeless: I had to manually provide the NEXT-SERVER IP
<twb> alissa: btw, is there an OS already installed on the target host?
<twb> alissa: if so, one trick you can do is simply write the install USB key data directly to hard disk, and then reboot
<twb> Since the installer's kernel and ramdisk are loaded into RAM, you can blow away the partition they were loaded from and install onto the same disk
<alissa> twb: yeah, ubuntu is already installed.  things got hosed today when i tried to install 64-bit (32-bit worked fine).  for some reason, the machine isn't coming up.
<alissa> twb: and although the installer (run over serial) put in the grub/kernel args for serial console, there is a bug in the grub args.  so there are errors and i can't get the grub menu to come up.
<alissa> and i'm guess the kernel is getting hung on boot up.
<twb> Typical grub crap :-/
<twb> alissa: oh, in 10.04 they make grub default to not coming up with a menu at all
<twb> alissa: on a VGA console, you hold Shift or Alt and it'll come up -- but obviously that can't work over serial.  Pop over to #grub and ask them
<alissa> twb: hmm, yeah i tried shift and that didn't help.  will check on #grub.  just got notification from the network admins that they don't want me setting up a dhcp server.
<alissa> so i guess i may end up making an iso after all.
<twb> alissa: um, it CAN'T work
<twb> The shift key won't send anything over serial until you hit a key
<alissa> twb: i see...makes sense.
<alissa> twb: why did they get rid of the ESC key??
<twb> To make boot one second faster
<twb> Of course, "you can just change it if you don't like it" -- once you can get in
<alissa> -__-,
<twb> I don't suppose you've tried booting a live CD?
<twb> Also, try scroll lock and caps lock -- they JUST MIGHT work over serial
<alissa> well, that's my original idea.  i was hoping that the live cd will start out on serial, i feed the kernel args and then recover my existing system.
<alissa> but i want to make sure that works before i call the staff to do it (they aren't that friendly...)
<alissa> twb: will try those keys...
<twb> I don't know about a particular live CD.
<twb> If I needed a live CD that did serial by default, I'd roll my own
<Cynthia> Yeah. I deleted /etc/apache2 and reinstalled Apache so its configuration would be rewritten, and still no dice with the mod_rewrite.
<Cynthia> Sigh :(
<Cynthia> I'll try some other things first...
<_chris_> hej all. im kinda new and have an ubuntu test machine in vmware. now i want to install xinetd on it. just wonder if this can cause any probs with installed packages or so ?
<Cynthia> I see that I didn't have RewriteEngine On in my configuration. However, adding it does nothing. I tried all the possible locations for it (httpd.conf, sites-available/default, inside <Directory>, outside <Directory>, apache2.conf) and nothing happens at all.
<Cynthia> So now, what's wrong?
<Cynthia> Also worthy of note, is that 'sudo apache2 -M' from this thread <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255556>, which is supposed to give a more accurate loaded-module-list than 'apache2ctl -l' gives me 'apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}'
<twb> _chris_: installing official packages via apt should not cause any problems
<twb> (Other than, say installing something you didn't want.)
<_chris_> twb: hehe ok, thx:)
<Daviey> .
<Cynthia> Fixed my Apache problem by putting RewriteEngine On and all my RewriteRules in a file named "incl-rewriterules.conf" and using "Include /etc/apache2/incl-rewriterules.conf" in sites-available/default's VirtualHost section, outside of all directories. It doesn't work otherwise.
<Cynthia> Thanks for your time, even if I ended up finding out a solution on my own ^_^
<kaushal> hi
<Arkns> hi all. how could I create a account with the pattern <first_name>.<last_name> because on my lan's work this is how is my login... and on installation of ubuntu server they not allowed to create a account like this...
<kaushal> can some one please guide me my post regarding disk usage https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2010-June/004362.html
<nimrod10> is there a button one can push to stop displaying the splash screen in ubuntu server 10.04 ?
<nimrod10> I think  the splash screen makes sense for the desktops but not for the servers, where you actually want to be able to see what is going on under the hood :)
<guntbert> nimrod10: in the grub menu edit the boot line and replace quiet with noquiet (just for  a test)
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> what does du -hs /* /.[^.]* mean
<kaushal> I mean /.[^.]*
<guntbert> one dot followed by anything except another dot
<kaushal> what does that mean
<kaushal> I have still not understood
<guntbert> kaushal: it lists/counts files/directories with names like .ssh .mc     but not .. (which stands for the parent directory
<nimrod10> guntbert, I mean when it boots, in the other ubuntu versions one could hit the esc key to edit the grub line manually but it doesn't work in ubuntu 10.04
<nimrod10> I have a server that frezeeses at the splash screen and it would really be useful to see what is happening under that splash screen
<alarmschaben> nimrod10: try removing the "quiet" boot option
<zul> morning
<nimrod10> alarmschaben, I'll have to boot it in another manner as it freezes at the splash screen
<guntbert> nimrod10: are you talking about the installer CD?
<alarmschaben> nimrod10: I see. Hmm.. any GRUB 2 shamans here? :-)
<nimrod10> no , ubuntu is already installed on the server and when I boot it just freezes at the splash screen. In older ubuntu version one could hit esc to edit manually the grub lines
<pmatulis> nimrod10: SHIFT
<nimrod10> pmatulis, is i press SHIFT i get the grub menu ?
<guntbert> nimrod10: yes, sorry I forgot that because thats always the first thing I change in my systems, (sometimes only the left <shift> works
<nimrod10> thanks guntbert , pmatulis I'll go and try it now
<guntbert> nimrod10: and for the future that menu is called "grub menu" - that makes asking a little easier :-)
<guntbert> nimrod10: Good luck :-)
<kaushal> checking in again for the query ?
<kaushal> can some one please guide me my post regarding disk usage https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2010-June/004362.html
<pmatulis> kaushal: sparse files may be involved
<kaushal> pmatulis: how can i look for it
<pmatulis> kaushal: http://tinyurl.com/2dtm3ta
<trapmax> =)
<nimrod10> guntbert, I saw that sometimes the shift doesn't work
<nimrod10> it worked for me 1 out of 4 times :(
<pmatulis> nimrod10: keep it pressed down (instead of multiple taps)
<zul> ttx: updted the spec
<ttx> zul: ack
<sommer> morning all :-)
<nimrod10> pmatulis, thanks I'll try right after I've had some lunch
<ccheney> ttx, see your email for a message i sent you
<ttx> ccheney: ack
<ccheney> ttx: thanks
<ccheney> ttx, hope to see you guys tomorrow, but will let you know how things go
<ttx> ok
<ntmartin> Hi, we're having an issue with Apache2 on 10.04 where it seems that envvars is being overriden by ENV in /etc/init.d/apache2
<ntmartin> Is there a way to ensure that envvars and PassEnv work as expected without hacking /etc/init.d/apache2 ?
<ntmartin> Thanks
<ntmartin> ah forget it, looks like we sorted that :)
<zul> ttx: aieeee stop spamming me
<ttx> zul: I can generate notifications faster than you can move my emails to the trashcan
<uvirtbot> New bug: #599790 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "Error message flood when enabling events in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599790
<_chris_> how can i do a portscan on my machine to see what ports are listening ?
<hito_jp> If you allow *non-real* portscaning, exec "sudo lsof -i".
<_chris_> okay thanks
<eagles0513875> hey guys how can i find the url to an iso image of ubuntu server so i can download it via wget
<jpds> eagles0513875: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso
<eagles0513875> thank you :)
<eagles0513875> thats better
<eagles0513875> how come the new ubuntu site doesnt ask you to choose a mirror any more
<jpds> Because it's got smarter and uses GeoIP.
<eagles0513875> no wonder i getting the crappy download speeds cuz it using the local mirror
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhhhh
<eagles0513875> ty btw jpds :)
<jpds> No problem.
<kirkland> hallyn: howdy ...  so seabios ...
<kirkland> hallyn: okay, so you're saying it doesn't have a bzr branch yet
<SpamapS> "Oracle’s “run Java within the database” is an example of totally retarded functionality whose main job is to ruin your life" -- Monty Taylor, Velocity 2010
<kirkland> hallyn: you can poke Jamesw to get one created
<kirkland> hallyn: but in the meantime, you'll need to create a debdiff the old fashion way... here's how:
<kirkland> hallyn: start here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seabios
<kirkland> hallyn: and then:  dget https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/seabios_0.5.1-0ubuntu2.dsc
<kirkland> hallyn: dget is a special wrapper around wget
<kirkland> hallyn: and a *dsc file is a source package
<kirkland> hallyn: dget grabs everything associated with that source package
<kirkland> hallyn: if you were just making a minor change to the package, you'd go in and do your work (like adding something to debian/patches)
<kirkland> hallyn: and then increment the version and document your changes with "dch -i"
<kirkland> hallyn: and then build a new source package with debuild -S
<kirkland> hallyn: and then run debdiff against the two .dsc's to generate a debdiff (which is just a patch)
<kirkland> hallyn: you could then attach that patch somewhere to show someone, and as them to sponsor it
<hallyn> just email them?
<hallyn> no launchpad way?
<kirkland> hallyn: attach to a launchpad bug
<kirkland> hallyn: that's what i like, because it gives me authentication
<hallyn> ok
<kirkland> hallyn: ie, i know it's *you* who provided that patch
<kirkland> hallyn: okay, but for a merge, the debdiff is often *huge*
<kirkland> hallyn: so i did those a little different when i needed sponsoring
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> does jconsole http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/J2SE/jconsole.html cause additional overheads on a server ?
<kirkland> hallyn: first i check debian
<kirkland> hallyn: http://packages.qa.debian.org/s/seabios.html
<kirkland> hallyn: unfortunately, no seabios 0.6 there :-(
<kirkland> hallyn: so we'll have to merge directly from upstream (or wait on debian)
<kirkland> hallyn: to merge directly from upstream, i do the dget of maverick's seabios .dsc
<kirkland> hallyn: then i wget the released seabios tar.gz
<hallyn> (suppose it might be worth asking the debian maintainer if he was going to grab what's needed for virtio boot)
<eagles0513875> !enter | kirkland
<ubottu> kirkland: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kirkland> hallyn: it's worth asking
<kirkland> hallyn: then he does the hard work
<hallyn> \0/
<kirkland> ;-)
<hallyn> but meanwhile...
<hallyn> i've got your package, the 0.6.0.tar.gz, and the git tree, and the list of patches to cherry-pick...
<hallyn> i can build myself a package,
<kirkland> hallyn: yeah, just build yourself a 0.6.0 package
<hallyn> jsut not sure what to do with it to get it sponsored
<kirkland> hallyn: build a source package, and then rsync -a the entire tree to people.canonical.com (or somewhere)
<kirkland> hallyn: i'll want to review the whole tree
<hallyn> heh, cool, that's simple enough
<kirkland> hallyn: when i'm happy with it, i'll dput your .changes file
<kirkland> hallyn: yup ;-)
<hallyn> ok, thanks!  lemme start by talking to anthony though and make sure there ar eno gotchas
<kirkland> hallyn: bzr branch lp:~kirkland/+junk/bin
<kirkland> hallyn: see the "pcc" script, it puts stuff to people.canonical.com/~kirkland
<kirkland> hallyn: i use it all the time, when pastebin just won't cut it ;-)
<smoser> hallyn, so you think the seabios fixes my -kernel multiboot.img bug ?
<smoser> we need pastebinit to imporove to do encoding so you can put binary files in it :)
<smoser> and a 'unpastebinit' that does the reverse
<hallyn> smoser: yes it fixed it for me
<smoser> whoohoo
<hallyn> kirkland: w00t - lazyness FTW  :)
<hallyn> smoser: you can try out http://people.canonical.com/~serge/bios.bin
<smoser> hallyn, so get your other debs from yesterday and that bios.bin ?
<hallyn> smoser: (along with qemu-kvm package out of ppa:serge-hallyn/virt)
<smoser> ah. good.
<hallyn> smoser: that's probably not exactly the bios that would end up in the new seabios package, so once i scrounge that together another test will be in order :(
<smoser> hallyn, thats fine.
<smoser> fyi, your qemu package is out of date
<hallyn> huh
<hallyn> the maverick one?
<hallyn> smoser: out of date wrt what?
<smoser> with respect to the archive
<smoser> http://pastebin.com/Kdt6Tfnq
<smoser> ok. someone help. there is apt syntax for saying "i want qemu-kvm of *this* version" right ?
<smoser> i tried '-t 0.12.4+noroms-0ubuntu1' but that didn't seem to have affect
<hallyn> smoser: that's not the right package
<hallyn> can you apt-get update?
<hallyn> it should be qemu-kvm - 0.12.4+noroms-0ubuntu5~debug
<hallyn> feh lemme psot the (*$&(*& debs
<hallyn> smoser: they're slowly uploading to http://people.canonical.com/~serge/kvm-multiboot-debs/
<Daviey> hggdh: Hey, do you want a new package for the new bzr revision?
<Daviey> hggdh: BTW, Chris Grze pushed directly to the master 1.6.2 branch - not his personal one
<hggdh> Daviey: ah... this is why... yes, please, if you do not mind
<Daviey> hggdh: ok
<smoser> hallyn, so your archive just isn't updated ? oh.. i see you're still building.
<smoser> yeah.
<hallyn> oh is it???
<smoser> i'll pull from pelp.e
<smoser> https://launchpad.net/~serge-hallyn/+archive/virt/+packages
<hallyn> well my rsync seems to be hung
<smoser> (see "Build Status"
<hallyn> i thought inthe past things didn't show up until they were built
<smoser> i dont know.
<hallyn> ok nm just use the .deb from yesterday :)
<hallyn> i'll ping when rsync is done
 * hallyn suspects time-warner is throttling him out of spite
<kaushal> does jconsole http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/J2SE/jconsole.html cause additional overheads on a server ?
<kaushal> or are there any lightweight applications
<hallyn> smoser: rsync is done fwiw
<smoser> ok.
<smoser> hallyn, http://people.canonical.com/~serge/kvm-multiboot-debs/
<smoser> ?
<hallyn> smoser: oh, kirkland's script uses rsync, and i included the trailing /
<hallyn> you're not copying now are you?
<hallyn> smoser: now that dir exists
<hallyn> (they were just in the parent dir, for the reason cited above)
<qwert> hello is this ubuntu-server room?
<qwert> i am looking for help with respect to setting LDAP on ubuntu 10.04
<qwert> ?
<eagles0513875> !ldap | qwert
<ubottu> qwert: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<qwert> ubottu: is not that the old LDAP setup
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coonlokht> hi all
<coonlokht> seems that acl on samba has some troubles
<qwert> yes eagles
<coonlokht> do you experience problems with it ?
<Daviey> hggdh: Pushed to PPA, if you have your machine ready - it should be built and published in ~20 mins.
<Daviey> hggdh: 1.6.2-0ubuntu30.3.6
<hggdh> Daviey: my machine is always reay ;-)
<hggdh> ready even
<Daviey> hggdh: \o/
<coonlokht> is samba .deb package compile with acls support ?
<hallyn> smoser: http://people.canonical.com/~serge/seabios_0.6.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb should be exactly, to-the-patch, the same seabios as in qemu
<hallyn> smoser: can you give that one a try?
<hallyn> smoser: how did the other work for you?
<smoser> hadn't gotten there yet
<smoser> so i just got your debs
<smoser> installed qemu and qemu-common
<hallyn> cool, thx
<smoser> hallyn, ping
<hallyn> .
<hallyn> smoser: .
<smoser> hallyn, pm
<azlon> hello
<azlon> when i nmap my ip address it says my port 80 is closed. i have apache installed, how can i open port 80?
<smoser> anyone able to help
<smoser> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/maverick/20100629.1/log.stdout.stderr
<smoser> uec image build dies with: pycentral pkgremove: package python-yaml is not installed
<zul> caught in a transition maybe?
<smoser> zul, transition of what do you think?
<baddassmutha> Hello, does anyone have experience with phpScheduleIt application?
<SpamapS> baddassmutha: we might not have experience with that, but we can probably answer questions about specific error messages from PHP/apache/etc
<baddassmutha> ok, well, at work im testing phpScheduleIt on a fresh install of Ubuntu Server 10.04, i have working WordPress, Openfire etc and have the server along with this Ubuntu Desktop laptop joined and authenticating against the domain
<baddassmutha> problem is, when setting up the config file in phpScheduleIt with the LDAP server details, it doesnt work
<baddassmutha> i get a blank page reply
<baddassmutha> phpSceduleIt works on its own and i can setup individual users when logging into it, but when i change to to say authenticate usng LDAP it fails
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Does jconsole http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/J2SE/jconsole.html cause additional overheads on a server?
<baddassmutha> i need to leave soon, so one last question, anyone have any joy backup up a linux ubuntu server 10.04 with symantec backup exec? from what i can see, they only support redhat and suse enterprise distros. (boo).
<kaushal> is there a java ubuntu channel ?
<zul> smoser: newer version of python or python-central?
<ChmEarl> using debootstrap, then installing ubuntu_minimal, there is no admin group when I chroot. Do I need to add a package or issue a cmd?
<hallyn> kirkland: can you take a look at http://people.canonical.com/~serge/seabios-0.6.0ubuntu1 ?
<smoser> ttx, could you pleaes try to find someone to chase the UEC image build failure at http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/maverick/20100629.1/log.stdout.stderr
<smoser> pycentral pkgremove: package python-yaml is not installed
<smoser> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python-yaml_3.09-3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<smoser>  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<smoser> Errors were encountered while processing:
<smoser>  /var/cache/apt/archives/python-yaml_3.09-3_i386.deb
<smoser> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<smoser> ScottK, ^^
<smoser> this was the first build that pulled in _3.09-3 . yesterday's had 3.09-2build1
<tietokone> sudo lshw -C network. Gives no information, what is wrong?
<huckle> hi, i'm setting up apache2 at a university and i can access the site locally with it's domain name but not over the internet; could anyone tell me where my likely configuration needs are?
<SpamapS> tietokone: maybe you don't have any network hardware detected?
<tietokone> But i did set driver from Windows Wireless Drivers
<rberger> smoser How do I get the hosts.tmpl to be loaded? I didn't see it being ever rendered in the cloud-init code. I think that having cloud-init set the FQDN in /etc/hosts based on the local-hostname meta-data would fix my problem
<SpamapS> tietokone: maybe it didn't work ... I've never tried adding wireless drivers to a server, but you might try looking in 'dmesg'
<rberger> Eucalyptus is not doing the right thing with DNS PTR and they don't have a mechanism to set domain-search in their dhcpd.conf on the CLC
<SpamapS> tietokone: as in, run 'dmesg | more'
<SpamapS> rberger: I believe this is a common issue and some people are working on it.
<rberger> SpammpS Which problem is common the DNS stuff or the inability to load the hosts.tmp
<Daviey> hggdh: Hey.. did you have a chance to try that latest build?
<SpamapS> rberger: the problem with hosts
<hggdh> Daviey: running right now, so far, so good
<Daviey> hggdh: Awesome!  That is really good news.  If you can report full success as soon as it's finished, we'll get it SRU'd into Lucid. \o/
<guhcampos> What's the recommended way to see / edit startup script configuration in ubuntu? Something like chkconfig on RedHat/Centos
<guhcampos> I mean: enable, disable, change runlevel of the scripts
<tietokone> SpamapsS: What to look from dmesg | more?
<hggdh> Daviey: one can hope ;-)
<tietokone> sudo ndiswrapper -l
<tietokone> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<tietokone> sis163u : driver installed
<tietokone> 	device (0BF8:100F) present
<tietokone> tells that driver should be running correctly?
<tietokone> but still i get a message:
<tietokone> sudo iwconfig
<tietokone> lo        no wireless extensions.
<tietokone> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<tietokone> ppp0      no wireless extensions.
<zul> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> zul: pong
<zul> jcastro: im slowly converting/reactivating server daily builds should i add them to the list?
<jcastro> zul: yea, as you add them please!
<jcastro> zul: oh hey, I would like feedback on this naming convention thing
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyBuilds/NamingConvention
<jcastro> in hindsight I should have talked to you first, heh
<zul> jcastro: yeah i saw that, that looks fine to me
<jcastro> jrock
<hggdh> Daviey, ttx, kirkland: are we going to put Dave's package (for bug 566792) in the SRU queue for Lucid soon? I need to know so that we can prepare for A2
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 566792 in eucalyptus "metadata service returns empty data with 200 OK" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566792
<ttx> hggdh: A2 will come first
<hallyn> so, in bug 595388 libvirt autostarts a vm whose disk is on aoe, and isn't ready for some time after boot.  he has a workaround (upstart script).  do i now mark that as wontfix?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 595388 in libvirt "starting kvm guests with libvirt on virthost startup doesn't wait till all dependencies are available" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595388
<smoser> ScottK, did you seem my issues above ?
<smoser> zul, can you accept bug 599921 for maverick nomination
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 599921 in pyyaml "python-yaml 3.09-3 is not installable" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599921
<smoser> and ScottK that is the bug I've opened on python-yaml.  (Sorry to pester you I'll be in later to look more into it).
<zul> sure but what do i get out of it/
<smoser> i'll buy you a czech donut
<zul> sounds good to me
<coder7_w> are there configuration tools for managing upstart jobs, or must it be done by directly editing /etc/init/* files?
<valko_1975> hi
<valko_1975> i have problems
<valko_1975> witth ubuntu server raid 1 setting up
<valko_1975> mother board is ga-p55m-ud2
<BluesKaj> hiyas , I'm thinking of setting up a server for hosting files for our family , it will be a headless setup , which will need remote access permissions for family members . Can you guys point me to a site that might fit those needs.
<BluesKaj> thinking of using ssh client/server for linux boxes , any suggestions for windows pcs to access remotely ?
<BluesKaj> just installed lucid server , so i'm ready for info ;)
<BluesKaj> ssh'd into it from laptop
<BluesKaj> oh well, guess the silence means I'm on my own
<valko_1975> need some help
<ChmEarl> BluesKaj, use putty on Win
<BluesKaj> ChmEarl, putty , yeah , not real impressed with it so far
<ChmEarl> BluesKaj, cygwin is more cmdline oriented and integrates better
<kirkland> hggdh: if you're happy with the ppa version, then yes, let's get it on the SRU track
<RoAkSoAx> zul: is there a wikipage that guides for the convertion from init scripts to upstart?
<hggdh> kirkland: I am as happy as possible. There may still be a race lurking somewhere, but we have to move
<hggdh> after all, it is quite difficult to guarantee a race is gone
<kirkland> hggdh: ack;  let's get this into lucid-proposed
<kirkland> hggdh: i'm happy if you're happy ;-)
<kirkland> hggdh: you da man
<hggdh> :-)
<kabal`court> I need help setting the date on ubuntu server 8.4 >> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/vMz5Jfyv
<hggdh> kabal`court: sudo date -s <datestring>
<kabal`court> doesnt work..
<BluesKaj> ChmEarl, is cygwin as difficult to setup as the rumours I've heard about it ?
<kirkland> hallyn: hey, sorry for the delay
<kirkland> hallyn: i can review seabios now
<kirkland> hallyn: however, i'll need to hold off on sponsoring this until after the Alpha2 freeze lifts:
<kirkland> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-June/000727.html
<hallyn> kirkland: cool, thanks
<hallyn> who knows you might have to hold off on sponsoring until i fix all the things i broke :)
<luddite1811> I have a esxi vm that had an 8 gb LVM setup, I increased and inflated the virtual disk size through vsphere, when I go to run the sudo lvextend -L60G /dev/mapper/homevol command it states there aren't enough extents?
<luddite1811> how do I get the ubuntu server to pickup that I have increased the virtual hard disk?
<guntbert> luddite1811: why didn't you just add another virtula disk and then add anotehr PV to your VG?
<guntbert> *virtual
<luddite1811> just trying to have the one hard disk
<guntbert> luddite1811:
<guntbert> sorry, I am ready for bed, too many erros on the keyboard :-)
<luddite1811> I have already allocated all of the space and am just trying to figure out why it isn't showing up.
<luddite1811> lol :) thanks for the help
<kirkland> hallyn: when uploading the package for review, make sure you upload your signed source package (debuild -S)
<kirkland> hallyn: that's what I need to sponsor ;-)
<kirkland> hallyn: also, when reviewing an upload I usually run "lintian -I *deb *dsc"
<kirkland> hallyn: it's not your fault, but I do see one lintian error in this package, which is easy to solve
<kirkland> E: seabios: debian-changelog-file-missing
<kirkland> hallyn: just need to add dh_installchangelogs to the debian/rules file
<kirkland> (that was my fault in the initial packaging actually)
<kirkland> hallyn: otherwise, package looks good
<kirkland> hallyn: i'll upload on Thursday, after the freeze lifts
<coder7_w> eh, BluesKaj left, but the recommendation should have been to use the pre-packages openssh for windows that uses cygwin
<coder7_w> it takes about 15 seconds to install, and about 45 seconds to configure
<coder7_w> *pre-packaged
<hallyn> kirkland: ok - i thought you  were sayinh you just wanted the original source dir.  have you put the dh_installchangelogs in debian/rules in your copy, or should i do that?
<kirkland> hallyn: go for it ;-)
<hallyn> kirkland: new version uploaded.  thanks for the review!
<kirkland> hallyn: sure thing, you're old hat at this packaging thing now ;-)
<hallyn> debian/rules is still black magic to me
<hallyn> but, time for a vicious game of 'at full throttle', biab
<chilicui1> hi there, a fast question, how can I force a virtual interface to use a different dns?, can I added to /etc/network/interfaces?
<Sorrell> anyone here use ispconfig?
<Sorrell> Just wondering what people thought of it.
<Sorrell> Is it worth installing?
<osmosis> Can anyone tell my why on lucid, kvm guest instances will sometimes become unresponsive and go to 99% cpu usage???
<hallyn> osmosis: does it happen after awhile (say a few days), and pretty predictably?
<hallyn> there are two possiblities:
<hallyn> 1. there is a memory leak,
<hallyn> and (2) the SDL graphics through framebuffer (i believe) can cause a problem
<hallyn> I've only seen the graphics one so far with the livecd, not after installing - but i assume that's just to do with the kernel
#ubuntu-server 2010-06-30
<osmosis> hallyn, yes. a few days, pretty predictably.
<osmosis> hallyn, is there a workaround? bug filed?
<hallyn> osmosis: (sorry, just trying to find where i have the fix)
<hallyn> osmosis: see the end of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-kvm/+bug/588293
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 588293 in qemu-kvm "Memory leak" [Medium,Fix committed]
<hallyn> (a package with the fix is in my ppa)
<hallyn> kirkland: that's for https://code.launchpad.net/~serge-hallyn/ubuntu/lucid/qemu-kvm/memleak-fix which also needs sponsoring for lucid-proposed
<osmosis> hallyn, thanks. good to know the status.
<GhostFreeman> What's a good command line utility to edit wifi settings in ubuntu server
<thesheff17> anyone using vmbuilder and --tmpfs=-
<thesheff17> it doesn't work for lucid
<ScottK> smoser: I should be able to look at the pyyaml/python-defaults question within the next serveral hours.
<smoser> ScottK, thats great.
<smoser> please let me know if you need anything.
<thesheff17> anyone using vmbuilder and --tmpfs=- w/ lucid?
<zul> RoAkSoAx: there isnt afaik you might want to go to slangasek open week session
<RoAkSoAx> zul: ok :)
<RoAkSoAx> thanks
<smoser> kirkland, byobu-by-default doesn't work if the user has a .bash_profile ?
<Dravekx> anyone using 64-bit ubuntu server 10.04?
<Dravekx> I have 9 and was wondering if it is worth upgrading.
<twb> Never upgrade until you know it'll fix an important bug or add an important feature.
<twb> Because you can be damn sure that *any* software upgrade will introduce new and annoying bugs.
<Dravekx> true
<Dravekx> ok, so for a home server, is version 10 better than version 9 if all I'm doing is web/media/file hosting?
<Dravekx> I'm an amateur and was looking for a more professional opinion.
<thesheff17> Dravekx it depends on the software you are running on your old server.....my company has used ubuntu for years and can say we upgrade right away but rarely see performance when upgrading
<thesheff17> because usually you just see little jumps in the version...for example 8.04 uses apache 2.2.8 and ubuntu 10.04 uses 2.2.14
<thesheff17> I'm sure there are a ton bug fixes between the two but unless you are focused on fixing a specific bug with a new version I would not upgrade.  Though the sooner you start testing the never version the quicker you can move to the longer supported operating system.
<Dravekx> thesheff17, awesome! thanks :)
<thesheff17> the key is never to be on a version of ubuntu when the support runs out...because if there is a security flaw in the old version chances are it will be only patched in the new version and the old will never get fixed.
<twb> 12:25 <Dravekx> I'm an amateur and was looking for a more professional opinion.
<twb> Dravekx: no.
<twb> Dravekx: for that, pretty much anything will do
<twb> Er, in terms of functionality; thesheff17 is right about security support.
<twb> We still have people running that kind of setup on Fedora Core 1, because they haven't cared enough to upgrade.
<Dravekx> oh
<Dravekx> since the server is home based, security is priority one.
<Dravekx> I only asked because when v9 was released, there were opinions of frustration about bugs and issues. A lot of people turned back to v8. This is the reason for my question.
<twb> Dravekx: then you probably want to look for references to "hardening", paying attention to the publication date on any articles you find.
<thesheff17> what software specifically?
<twb> thesheff17: he said "all I'm doing is web/media/file hosting"
<Dravekx> apache/mysql/samba << that's about it. pretty simple.
<twb> MySQL won't talk to anything on its own, so you presumably also have PHP and some shitty PHP apps.
<thesheff17> hehe
<thesheff17> well I can say I really like ubuntu server vs just fedora
<thesheff17> does fedora even have a server version?
<twb> thesheff17: I hate Ubuntu, but at least it's closer to Debian.
<thesheff17> why do you hate ubuntu?
<Dravekx> currently, it has LAMP installed which has run fine from the beginning.
<thesheff17> I think ubuntu is very good for the lamp stack
<Dravekx> cool :)
<twb> thesheff17: because it's largely controlled by a single group, and they make concessions to business/corporate needs that Debian wouldn't.  And they tend to focus on wanky GUI desktops and sometimes break things for other use cases.
<twb> Of course, it's BECAUSE Ubuntu has e.g. fixed release dates, that I can use it in a corporate environment, but I'm not allowed to use Debian.
<thesheff17> true twb...I was coming from a red hat world
<thesheff17> so switching to ubuntu was a dream come true
<twb> Right.
<thesheff17> ug sorry to hear you can't use debian.
<twb> But a lot of those benefits are because Ubuntu's leveraging Debian's history of good Q/A
<thesheff17> by far
<thesheff17> if it wasn't for debian....ubuntu would never been around
<Dravekx> I came from a Microsoft world. I was told Ubuntu was the "preschool way" to learn. lol.
<thesheff17> the day I found the apt-get...used to be gentoo guy...I was so happy
<Dravekx> so far, I love it.
<twb> Debian wins from a combination of dpkg/apt and debian-policy/lintian.
<twb> The dpkg/apt framework wouldn't be any good if they packages it installed were of RH quality
<thesheff17> haha so true
<thesheff17> Dravekx...ubuntu is geared twards people that haven't used linux...but it really does everything any other linux does....people are just afraid to make that jump to linux
<Dravekx> i tried installing debian, but it kept failing. I was told,  due to the server hardware being specifically based for Windows Server Only. But Ubuntu works perfect and without any problems.
<Dravekx> I assumed I didnt know what i was doing. LOL.
<twb> Dravekx: Debian is certainly optimized for people who know what they're doing.
<thesheff17> the fact you have heard of ubuntu is better than most...can't tell you the number of companies I interview for and say they are tired of redhat but don't know what to use.
<thesheff17> hardware is always hit or miss on linux...one day hopefully all hardware is supported by every linux os.
<twb> "One day" we should have a better kernel than Linux.
<thesheff17> hehe i'm not sure it will be in our life time...but I will keep my fingers crossed.
<thesheff17> twb have you used vmbuilder I swear it worked w/ 9.04 but 10.04 won't build an image using the tmpfs which builds it ram
<thesheff17> it is even in the damn man pages
<twb> I haven't, no.
<thesheff17> but tells me it isn't valid
<Dravekx> cool. files transfer complete. I'm going to blow the system off and go from scratch. thanks for the opinions, guys :)
<twb> Unfortunately I'm still stuck on the in-house analogues which I wrote five to eight years ago, because there wasn't anything like vmbuilder at the time.
<twb> Dravekx: why don't you just upgrade in-place?
<thesheff17> took about 1 day for me to build an Eucalyptus cloud with ubuntu...and then the controller machine it was running took a crap the next day.
<twb> !upgrade >Dravekx
<ubottu> Dravekx, please see my private message
<thesheff17> I'm look for a quick and dirty solution to build my company testing env
<thesheff17> automatically
<kirkland> smoser: hrm, really?
<kirkland> smoser: that's a regression, if so
<thesheff17> I guess I could always go back to virt-clone
<Dravekx> twb, there's a lot of "left over" garbage. It has 4TB of information ont he tail end with 1.2TB are old files needing to be cleared.
<thesheff17> but virt-clone breaks the network adapter and I have to manually fix it everytime
<Dravekx> it's easier to do a fresh install.
<twb> Dravekx: if you say so
<Dravekx> OCD doesnt help.
<Dravekx> :S
<thesheff17> how can ubuntu put this in the documentation if it doesn't:
<thesheff17> As you can easily imagine, writing to RAM is a LOT  faster than writing to disk. If you have some free memory, letting vmbuilder perform its operation in a RAMdisk will help a lot and the option --tmpfs  will help you do just that:
<twb> thesheff17: how much free ram do you have?
<thesheff17> I have 8GB on this system and tells me 6950 of it is unused
<twb> From first principles, I'd expect a desktop build to consume anything from 2GB to 6GB during the build process
<twb> OK.
<twb> AFAIK you haven't pastebinned the exact error output yet.
<thesheff17> yea my exact command is: sudo vmbuilder kvm ubuntu --suite=lucid --flavour=virtual --arch=amd64 --mirror=http://192.168.1.4/ubuntu -o --libvirt=qemu:///system --tmpfs=- --ip=192.168.1.98 --mem=512 --hostname=vm1 --bridge=br0 --user=ubuntuadmin --name=ubuntuadmin --pass=password --addpkg=vim --addpkg=ssh --addpkg=ntp --addpkg=ntpdate --addpkg=xvfb
<thesheff17> and I get the vmbuilder: error: no such option: --tmpfs
<twb> Oh.  I had the impression that it was failing during the build.
<thesheff17> or sorry no...it is failing prior to that...I'm running it without it right now...let me see what the output is.
<thesheff17> maybe because I need this vmbuilder.partition file
<chrismsnz> hey guys - anybody with LVS experience around?
<twb> LVS?
<chrismsnz> linux virtual server
<chrismsnz> keepalived/ldirectord etc...
<chrismsnz> I have a pair of servers running varnishd, and a keepalive service on one of them to balance the connections between them
<thesheff17> chrismsnz
<thesheff17> very little
<thesheff17> I have used keepalived
<chrismsnz> however keepalive/ipvs is heavily favouring the local server (by over 10x) for connections - even though they're the same weight and using "weighted least connections" algorithm
<chrismsnz> thesheff17: the documentation is absolutely terrible unfortunately :\
<thesheff17> yea tell me about it
<chrismsnz> we considered moving to ldirectord - but that seems just as bad D;
<thesheff17> I think that is why I abandoned it along time ago.
<thesheff17> I use pound
<thesheff17> but it isn't active active
<chrismsnz> pound with heartbeat?
<chrismsnz> we use the failover capabilities, too
<thesheff17> yea...I haven't gotten that far with pound
<thesheff17> I wish I have
<thesheff17> I have used pound with EC2 as the load balancer
<thesheff17> and it will just know if one of the two die
<thesheff17> not that great but works
<chrismsnz> well, we're already using varnish as reverse proxy/cache/backend load balancer
<chrismsnz> which, is friggen awesome
<chrismsnz> we just need something to balance/failover the two varnish servers we run
<chrismsnz> and the lvs low-layer balancing is ideal... unfortunately we have this going on :\
<Dravekx> anybody bored and want to help me setup a web/file/media server with 2 drives? lol
<thesheff17> can't use just use hearbeat w/ varnish?
<thesheff17> Dravekx ask away...not sure what config you are looking for
<Dravekx> k :)
<chrismsnz> thesheff17: we can, although we'd like to use both servers if we can - to handle traffic spikes
<chrismsnz> one of the varnish servers is enough to handle load 90% of the time, but we get busy periods so it's good to spread the load
<thesheff17> can't you just do round robin DNS
<thesheff17> against the two varnish?
<chrismsnz> yep, could do, it's just if one failed the other would have to pick up it's IP
<chrismsnz> that's not a terrible idea, so will look into it
<Dravekx> which should I use: automatic updates, none, or landscape? before i was manually updating.
<thesheff17> yea I bet some DNS services will know if the varnish dies and just redirect all traffic to the varnish that is still up
<thesheff17> I always do manual updates....I would hate for something to break and not know it is related to updates.
<chrismsnz> not without a tiny ttl :\
<Dravekx> good point :)
<thesheff17> I guess what you want is heartbeat as well on each machine
<thesheff17> and it should pick up the other IP if one fails
<chrismsnz> yeah
<chrismsnz> we're even thinking of adding a third one
<chrismsnz> which might end up being omfglame
<thesheff17> haha
<thesheff17> luckily I make our data center buy F5 for production...but our dev env I have fought with pound varnish and all the others for a long time
<thesheff17> http://www.howtoforge.com/high-availability-load-balancer-haproxy-heartbeat-debian-etch
<thesheff17> a good how to with heartbeat w/ apache
<thesheff17> should be the same with varnish
<thesheff17> I would love to hear if you get it to work...I'm always looking for a free solutions to our F5
<thesheff17> they cost a small fortune for support.
<chrismsnz> hey don't get me wrong - when lb was running on a different server it ran amazingly
<Dravekx> before, I was using SSH to transfer files around from win7 to my server via lan/wan. Is samba a better choice or should I stick with ssh?
<chrismsnz> never, ever had a problem with keepalived/lvs
<ScottK> smoser: I just uploaded a fixed python-defaults.  Once that's built and published, a no-change rebuild for pyyaml should fix it.
<chrismsnz> and even now, it's balancing connections, it's just being odd about it
<thesheff17> hehe chrismsnz...try to just offset the weirdness :)
<thesheff17> by overloading the under utilized server :)
<thesheff17> wonder why it won't do round robin
<chrismsnz> i use it to balance http, https, ftp connections and a couple other things on a crappy supermicro p4 with 600+ concurrent connections
<thesheff17> wow
<thesheff17> Dravekx
<thesheff17> ssh is great...samba is faster
<chrismsnz> yeah i might try messing with the weights
<thesheff17> from experience
<twb> "all current models of the BIG-IP appliance have specialized hardware for SSL handshakes"
<twb> Cool beans.
<twb> (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F5_Networks)
<Dravekx> k :)
<thesheff17> yea that is nice about the F5
<thesheff17> that we don't have to load https ever
<thesheff17> pound also though supports an SSL certificate
<twb> I'm not in that space, so I'm not familiar with such stuff
<thesheff17> which is another problem I have found with other reverse proxy don't always
<twb> Closest I get is VIA AES in hardware
<Dravekx> thesheff17, samba is for local lan/wan files and printers, correct?
<twb> Dravekx: Samba provides Windows-flavoured file and printer sharing.
<thesheff17> yes
<twb> ...and Windows-flavoured authentication.
<thesheff17> yea the F5 we have is in a shared env...I hate it
<thesheff17> Dravekx samba uses the smb protocol which I have found very quick when transfering between linux/windows
<thesheff17> instead of ssh
<thesheff17> I would not use samba really though on a WAN
<thesheff17> for WAN transfers I use rsync
<thesheff17> rsync is SSH + only transfers what has changed
<twb> FSVO SMB = CIFS
<twb> You *can* run rsync unencrypted, but I wouldn't do it over an untrusted network, except for stuff like the Ubuntu install .iso
<Dravekx> thesheff17, I have 2 computers on the LAN, and 3 laptops on the WAN that need to access/transfer files. I was using openssh with WinSCP for transferring everything. it was really slow.
<Dravekx> its all on secure intranet.
<thesheff17> so the 3 laptops are in different location?
<Dravekx> thesheff17, yes
<Dravekx> thesheff17, diff location inside the house.
<twb> Dravekx: so you have 100baseT between them?
<thesheff17> why do consider the laptops WAN?
<thesheff17> they should all be on a private network
<thesheff17> 192.168.1.x usually
<Dravekx> uhm. Fiber Optics on the LAN.
<thesheff17> how do the laptop connecrt to the network?
<Dravekx> WAN: Wireless Access Network ( via router)
<thesheff17> so a wireless B/G/N connection
<Dravekx> thesheff17, yes :)
<thesheff17> hmm....all your machines should really be in the same subnet
<thesheff17> also just using wireless will be a bottleneck
<AnAnt> Hello, I filed a merge request for mutt (LP #588736) a while ago
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 588736 in mutt "Candidate release mutt 1.5.20-9ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588736
<Dravekx> thesheff17, the router allows each connection to have an intranet IP of 192.168.1.x (x being 1-10)
<chrismsnz> thesheff17: funnily enough, changing the balancing algorithim from lc (least connections) to rr (round robin) seems to have fixed it
<chrismsnz> _b
<Dravekx> thesheff17, the server is on passthrough, so it uses the main IP. (not sure the lingo is correct)
<thesheff17> Dravekx when you say WAN usually it refers to a public IP...it my mind...so they are all 192.168.1.x
<Dravekx> yes
<Dravekx> thesheff17, the WAN is encrypted, so it's not exactly public. :)
<thesheff17> how does least connections work?  weird that is any different than round robin
<thesheff17> since round robin should balance all anyway
<thesheff17> Dravekx...I would try samba
<thesheff17> with the laptops
<thesheff17> and make sure there is no other traffic on the 2 LAN machines and wireless router
<Dravekx> k :)
<thesheff17> Dravekx you can also use sync toy and robocopy...which is rsync for windows....which will only tranfer stuff that has changed.
<thesheff17> *transfer
<Dravekx> thesheff17, ty for all this! :) I will look those up.
<chrismsnz> lc will send the next connection to the host with the least connections
<chrismsnz> useful when you have connections/requests of different lengths
<chrismsnz> rr will do fine though
<thesheff17> sync toy is a GUI based front end require crap loads of .net...robocopy is command line driven and is in some windows server zip utility package.
<thesheff17> chrismsnz: ah very true...
<thesheff17> yea maybe one of the things you are doing are making the packets huge causing lc to favor the one machine
<twb> Er, cwRsync is rsync for Windows
<thesheff17> well cygwin is cygwin
<twb> Granted.
<twb> cwRsync is basically just the bare minimum of cygwin necessary for rsync --rsh=ssh
<thesheff17> ah nice
<thesheff17> I have used robocopy w/ a samba share for years with great results
<thesheff17> but I really hate the dos prompt
<thesheff17> I wish I could never touch a windows server again
<Dravekx> lol
<twb> We have interns for that
<Dravekx> I'm trying to steer clear of Windows Server. i have been trying for the past 2 years. lol
<thesheff17> yea I wish I had an intern
<thesheff17> hopefully soon
<thesheff17> the worst is logging on having the server tell you it is time to reboot
<thesheff17> because of updates
<thesheff17> in the middle of the day
<Dravekx> ...with the annoying "every 10min reminder"
<thesheff17> omg...yea don't remind me
<thesheff17> I ran a huge .NET app where people connected through RDP to run the application....everyday that stupid window would pop up
<Dravekx> thesheff17, configuration time... this is the part i get lost, dazed, and dangerous. although google seems to work at times.
<Dravekx> http://www.dravekx.com/
<Dravekx> so far so good
<thesheff17> apache working
<Dravekx> :D
<thesheff17> yea for configuration...I always backup the template...or whatever is there
<thesheff17> and then start editing slowly
<twb> etckeeper is your friend
<thesheff17> hehe I'm lazy
<twb> Well, current versions have an automated daily commit
<thesheff17> oh wow
<thesheff17> nice
<thesheff17> I thought I broke my web site today messing with the default...it was actually just a problem with cc gateway
<twb> On 8.04 you can approximate it by simply adding an /etc/crontab entry @daily root etckeeper commit "Daily autocommit."
<thesheff17> etckeeper would have helped today
<thesheff17> I hear more and more people using puppet
<thesheff17> but haven't used it yet myself
<twb> Puppet's a pain in the arse
<thesheff17> good you just saying that...I don't want to learn it ;)
<twb> Unless you have a rack full of gear, don't bother
<thesheff17> I do...but I get by with scp/ssh fine
<thesheff17> this is also really nice: http://www.capify.org/index.php/Capistrano
<twb> Puppet's primarily useful when you have a large number of proximal, wildly heterogeneous hosts in heterogeneous roles.
<thesheff17> yea very few machines are the same in my env
<twb> It's no use to me because most machines I babysit are nominally under political/administrative control of my customers.
<thesheff17> I see
<thesheff17> haha prob have to just permission to do sudo
<thesheff17> well i got vmbuilder to run w/ out that tmpfs
<thesheff17> it creates the virtual machine...but then I go to start it and it says: error: Failed to start domain vm1
<thesheff17> I love when I find post on the ubuntu forums with the same problem with no answers :-/
<thesheff17> though without tmpfs it is taking 10+ min
<thesheff17> very terrible results :(
<SpamapS> twb: huh? Puppet is very useful when you have 100 identical machines.. did you mean homogeneous?
<SpamapS> in fact
<SpamapS> thats sort of the point of puppet. ;)
<SpamapS> if they all have different roles.. then its still very useful, but its more useful in keeping machines of the same role consistent.
<twb> SpamapS: if you have 100 identical machines, then you can use a simpler solution like an SOE
<twb> ...unless they have different roles, right
<SpamapS> twb: SOE?
<twb> standard operating environment
<SpamapS> oh like a disk image?
<SpamapS> those are a real bitch to update
<twb> Yeah, basically.
<thesheff17> yea I have heard people using puppet to manage both apt-get and yum
<twb> Depends how you deploy it
<SpamapS> I've used systemimager+puppet in the past to great ends.
<twb> e.g. you could just have /usr shared read-only by the SAN
<twb> That'd be the super-traditional way
<SpamapS> SAN's are so old fashioned. ;)
<thesheff17> my poor company doesn't have a san :(
<SpamapS> puppet environments seem to thrive with a few classes of machines that are all 90% the same.. like, fast web servers, slow web servers, medium web servers, they're 90% the same but have slightly different configs and builds of apache.
<SpamapS> thesheff17: well even if you could afford one, you'd be poor again after you bought the SAN. ;)
<thesheff17> haha so true
<SpamapS> because either a) it would be ridiculously expensive bankrupting you, or b) you'd spend too little, and it would fail, bringing on your own demise and subsequent poverty. ;)
<SpamapS> hence the newer model of limiting exposure through independent, eventually consistent servers.
<thesheff17> hopefully though...new capital soon which means new hardware :)
<SpamapS> spend it on people
<thesheff17> if you saw my hardware you would laugh
<SpamapS> 1 rock star developer will save you 50 servers every 6 months. ;)
<thesheff17> true
<thesheff17> we did have an old IBM san that crashed running oracle
<thesheff17> it was the worst week ever
<twb> SpamapS: aren't rockstar devs drones, just like at EA?
<thesheff17> usually good developers don't work for drones like EA
<twb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockstar_Games
<SpamapS> twb: <chuckle>
<SpamapS> even if they enter as great devs.
<SpamapS> they leave as shells
<twb> You mean like Dr. zsh?
<twb> (http://cs-www.cs.yale.edu/homes/shao/)
<thesheff17> ug now I'm getting AttributeError: 'Libvirt' object has no attribute 'vm' w/ the vmbuilder
<thesheff17> still without tmpfs
<thesheff17> giving up for tonight...will be back on in the morning...talk to everyone later
<Dravekx> thesheff17, do you have a little time? this is where i get confused.
<Dravekx> ok
<Dravekx> anyone good with symlinks? or is that a different channel?
<kaushal> hi
<qwert> hi
<Dravekx> I need some help with symlinks. if someone can help, can you please pm?
<kaushal> qwert: hi
<kaushal> is there a way to know what causes high wa on Ubuntu Server ?
<kaushal> I mean high iowait
<e_t_> Dravekx: what do you want to do?
<SpamapS> kaushal: your programs are most likely just using the disk systems a lot. do you have 'sysstat' installed?
<kaushal> SpamapS: let me look at it
<kaushal> SpamapS: its installed
<kaushal> sar,iostat and mpstat
<kaushal> sar, iostat and mpstat - system performance tools for Linux
<Dravekx> e_t_, :( I want to host websites from user home directories. BUT I want my home directory to be the main site.
<SpamapS> kaushal: ok, sar -d .. does it show which disks are being used and how much?
<SpamapS> Dravekx: maybe you want virtual hosts?
<Dravekx> SpamapS, I think so. Im not sure. I'm reading about it now
<SpamapS> Dravekx: do you want the webserver to use  servername/~username/   to find their content, or  userhostname/ ?
<Dravekx> SpamapS, sort of I think. let me try the apache channel first. lol. I think it is more on subject. :)
<qman__> :/
<qman__> zip just hard crashed my file server
<qman__> not even sysrq commands would work
<kaushal> SpamapS: sar -d says Requested activities not available in file
<kaushal> is there a way to alert it via email using sar ?
<qewrt> i am currently working on LDAP, how do i flush the LDAP database?? ...help.....
<darkk^> Is it possible to use whole unpartitioned disk in ubuntu-server installer as LVM PV?
<joschi> darkk^: yes, it's possible
<darkk^> joschi, how can I do that? I want to use vda as /boot and vdb for LVM, but installer does not allow me to use unpartitioned vda for /boot
<joschi> darkk^: pvcreate /dev/vdb
<joschi> darkk^: given that /dev/vdb is a block device
<joschi> darkk^: I actually don't know if lvm works with virtio devices, but *real* devices (/dev/hd*, /dev/sd*) definitely work
<darkk^> joschi, I tried to "pvcreate /dev/vdb" but installer says, that PV is used.
<darkk^> seems, I should rather use debootstrap instead of installer :-)
<joschi> darkk^: `pvdisplay` should show the device then. You could also try `dd if=/dev/zero of=PhysicalVolume bs=512 count=1` like mentioned in the man page of pvcreate
<darkk^> pvdisplay displays pv and I've zeroed virtoio backend devices before using them - it's just installer. Though, it works after manual creation of vg, but still does not allow to use whole vda as /boot suggesting forcing me to use vda1 - but that's not a big deal.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #600106 in bind9 (main) "apparmor blocks journal creation for dnssec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600106
<rahman> Hi I cant connect mysql server from a remote machine. I get this "Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 111"
<joschi> rahman: $ perror 111
<joschi> OS error code 111:  Connection refused
<joschi> rahman: have you set bind-address in your my.cnf? are you running a packet filter on the system which will block access to port 3306/tcp?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can some one please guide me about the sar utility
<kaushal> I have been following http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/identifying-linux-bottlenecks-sar-graphs-with-ksar.html
<kaushal> basically i have logrotate application which runs at 1:00 am
<kaushal> i need to gather reports using sar
<kaushal> */10 * * * * root /usr/lib64/sa/sa1 1 1
<kaushal> 53 23 * * * root /usr/lib64/sa/sa2 -A
<kaushal> not sure i understand that
<kaushal> basically i need to send sar report it to a specific team
<kaushal> Please suggest
<kaushal> can someone please guide me in helping about my query ?
<RoAkSoAx> ttx: ping?
<ttx> RoAkSoAx: pong
<RoAkSoAx> ttx: maybe you can help me. Is it possible to backport a new upstream that makes use of DKMS. For example, DRBD? Since it registers to the kernel and stuff
<ttx> RoAkSoAx: you mean, in -backports ? or as SRU ?
<RoAkSoAx> ttx: what ever works
<ttx> I think that change would be too big for SRU, but sounds like it would be possible to -backports it
<RoAkSoAx> ttx: ok. Will look into itsince I know believe the DRBD kernel module is now included into the kernel that maverick uses
<RoAkSoAx> and lucid will need to make use of DKMS
<ttx> yay kosmic koala: bug 599910
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 599910 in libvirt "Libvirt/kvm permissions/ownership issue on upgrade from Kosmic to Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599910
<RoAkSoAx> ttx: btw... would it be possible to backport if the one in maverick is not using DKMS and the one in lucid is. This means lots of changes are necessary for the lucid package
<RoAkSoAx> because the maverick kernel includes the drbd module, so no need for dkms anymore
<ttx> RoAkSoAx: I think that would still be acceptable for -backports
<RoAkSoAx> ttx: ok than. Thanks!
<Mateo_> Hello !
<Iraq> Hello
<Mateo_> does someone has already installed ebox (successfully) on his server please ? (on a 10.04)
<Iraq> please how install file .tar.gz ? step by step and thank .... :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #600132 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (universe) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600132
<Mateo_> a tar.gz file is not something to install, it's an archive
<Iraq> i know
<Iraq> but what i do after i downloaded
<Iraq> example
<joschi> Iraq: man tar
<Iraq> this file Viha-WLanDriver-0.0.2.tar
<Iraq> what must i do
<Iraq> joschi i'm new user sorry i didn't
<ikonia> Iraq: stop
<ikonia> Iraq: you have been told where to get backtrack linux support
<Iraq> :S
<ikonia> if you continue with this you will be removed and banned from this channel also
<Iraq> mateo : can you learn me step by step pleae
<ikonia> Iraq: we do not support backtrack-linux in this channel - stop asking
<Iraq> <ikonia> Iraq: please don't talk to me :S why you talk with me
<ikonia> !ops | Iraq  banned from multiple ubuntu channels for backtrack support questions, now trying in -server
<ubottu> Iraq  banned from multiple ubuntu channels for backtrack support questions, now trying in -server: Help! Channel emergency! soren, lamont, mathiaz or tom
<lifeless> Iraq: what linux are you using?
<Iraq> just i want how install file .tar.gz
<lifeless> Iraq: what linux are you using?
<Iraq> back track 4 final
<joschi> Iraq: again, read `man tar` which btw works on almost any linux distribution
<Iraq> joschi iwrite man tar in terminal?
<ikonia> joschi: we do not support backtrack here
<Iraq> i write *
<ikonia> !ops | Iraq again with backtrack linux support questions
<ubottu> Iraq again with backtrack linux support questions: Help! Channel emergency! soren, lamont, mathiaz or tom
<Iraq> ikonia he help me why you jealoes
<Iraq> Jealos
<Iraq> jochi when i write it please
<ikonia> stop now
<lifeless> ikonia: isn't backtrack an ubuntu derivative?
<Iraq> joschi*
<ikonia> lifeless: that is not supported by the ubuntu community and has it's own channel which Iraq is banned from
<Iraq> agree lifeless :)
<ikonia> we are not here to pickup the slack of other channels or assist users who are banned from the official support channels
<lifeless> ikonia: neither are we here to insult other channels and not answer reasonable questions :). A little tolerance might help. It might not, but it might.
<ikonia> lifeless: check the channels policy
<ikonia> lifeless: asking someone to stop is not insluting them
<lifeless> Iraq: the qyestion you are asking is very basic and I suspect you will have more. Have you considered reading some of the starter guides that are around ?
<lifeless> ikonia: calling other channels slack is on the line, in my opinion.
<Iraq> i didn't asked to learn me how run back track i asked something joker in all OS using windows and linux is arichef file not software so any thing joker can ask in all thing can run like car
<ikonia> lifeless: if he has an issue with backtrack it should be taken to the backtrack support channel, if he is banned from the backtrack support channel that is someething he needs to resolve
<Iraq> if you have car
<ikonia> lifeless: I didn't call them slack, I said picking up the slack of another channel
<Iraq> can drive in all place you go
<ikonia> Iraq: this is not up for discussion - stop now
<Iraq> so when you drive a car when go other plcace will buy new car
<Iraq> please be science
<lifeless> Iraq: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html may help you.
<ikonia> lifeless: please stop supporting this now
<Iraq> is step by step?
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! soren, lamont, mathiaz or tom
<lifeless> ikonia: frankly, you are being more disruptive than Iraq.
<lifeless> Iraq: please go read it, I think it will help you.
<Iraq> give me link learn step by step please
<ikonia> lifeless: there will be no disruption if you stop supporting this
<Iraq> i opening it please wait
<Iraq> wait i try it
<lifeless> Iraq: if it does not work, I recommend getting in contact with the people that supplied the tar.gz to you.
<lifeless> We don't know what is inside it, so we can't help you further.
<Iraq> is show error
<Iraq> look
<ikonia> stop now
<Iraq> root@bt:~# tar xvzf Viha-WLanDriver-0.0.2.tar
<Iraq> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Iraq> tar: Child returned status 1
<Iraq> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<ikonia> take it to the correct support place
<Iraq> in all file this happen with me
<Iraq> lifeless in windows we extra .exe to programe file so in linux what file system and where is  put on this file with it
<Iraq> i mean in which folder
<huats> morning
<lifeless> Iraq: It will depend on the software. This is why you need to speak to whoever gave you the software.
<Iraq> morning too
<lifeless> Iraq: We don't have enough information to help you.
<ikonia> lifeless: can you please stop this and respect the channels topic
<Iraq> human respect who  help not follow rules make people need help
<ikonia> take it to a pm if you instistn on hlping
<ikonia> helping even
<Mateo_> how boring ...
<Iraq> i will make channel support all thing just wait
<lifeless> Iraq: I've given you what help I can; you need to speak to whoever you are getting the tar file from. Its the third time I've said that, and I'm not going to say it again - repeating myself gets boring :)
<Iraq> lifeless give me any file you know it and i will download it then tell me what i do just one time i learn then i will know it
<Iraq> lifeless be helpful in all channel banned me you be sweet heart and help me
<Iraq> ikonia target banned me here
<tsimpson> Iraq: you have been told where to ask
<Iraq> mean?
<Iraq> that now two target banned me
<tsimpson> you need to ask whoever made the tar
<tsimpson> or read instruction on whatever website you got it from
<Iraq> is from frog
<Iraq> frog is just for development
<Iraq> soucer.frog
<Iraq> .com
<tsimpson> then you should ask them
<tsimpson> we can't give you support for something we know nothing about
<Iraq> is web site developmenet not forum or wiki
<Iraq> i said any file but be .tar.gz
<tsimpson> we can not help you
<Iraq> i will wait some one can help :)
<tsimpson> no one here can, you need to find a way to contact the people who made the file
<ikonia> this channel is not here to support backtrack-lilnux - what part of that is not clear
<ikonia> if you are banned from backtrack-linux - contact them to resolve it
<ikonia> ubuntu-server is not here to support backtrack-linux
<Iraq> ikonia go check list banned back track then come talk please
<ikonia> no - YOU solve that
<ikonia> this channel is for ubuntu-server discussion and support
<Iraq> again i will remeber you  channel #club-ubuntu <ikonia> Iraq: please don't talk to m
<tsimpson> Iraq: that has nothing to do with what you are asking
<tsimpson> you have been told that we can not help you here
<Iraq> R: <Iraq> i will wait some one can help :) so please leave me alone
<tsimpson> Iraq: I'll say this one last time, no one here can help you with something we know nothing about
<Iraq> i know you both target banning me  :)
<tsimpson> Iraq: I have not banned you
<Iraq> so blocked me one thing not different
<tsimpson> Iraq: I suggest you ask for support from those who can give it, not here
<Iraq> lifeless from this site sourceforge.net
<Iraq> lifeless was helping me but you are jealos stoped him
<tsimpson> Iraq: no, they told you they can't help, read back
<Iraq> if in first time lifelee helped me i was left channel before long time but you are just talk
<tsimpson> I asked
<rahman> Bind dns gives this: query (cache) 'sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/A/IN' denied for all computers. But it resolves the addresses for on local machine. it also resolve our artvin.edu.tr zone. So something wrong with forwarding? Here are config files: named.conf.local http://pastebin.com/6w5V5rZ6
<_ruben> that config snippet isnt complete
<_ruben> it doesnt contain the recursion settings for instance
<_ruben> named.conf is important aswell
<rahman> there is only 2 include statements in named.conf; one for named.conf.local and one for named.conf.options: http://pastebin.com/3K8miUWN
<rahman> _ruben: ^
<_ruben> rahman: and you want local machines to be able to resolve external domains?
<rahman> _ruben: yes, how can I make bind to allow others to resolve external domains?
<rahman> _ruben: don't understand why allow-query {any;}; didn't do the trick
<_ruben> add "allow-recursion { 192.168.0.0/24; };" to named.conf.options (within the options{} block)
<_ruben> replace with the apropriate subnet ofcourse
<_ruben> or "any" if you want to have it accessible by anyone
<rahman> _ruben: you saved my day, thanks :)
<_ruben> you're welcome
<_ruben> allow-query only controls requests to domains hosted on the dns server itself btw
<rahman> _ruben: Ok thanks for the info
<ScottK> ttx: Thanks for taking care of the pyyaml rebuild while I was sleeping.
<Mateo_> Anyone that is used to work with ebox please ?
<Mateo_> i would like to install it properly but i don't knwo some config that i should set ...
<Mateo_> like actually, it's asking me for the LDAP server to use
<Mateo_> is that my ip adress ?
<ttx> ScottK: you're welcome :)
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can i put this line 5-55/10 * * * * root [ -x /usr/lib/sysstat/sa1 ] && { [ -r "$DEFAULT" ] && . "$DEFAULT" ; [ "$ENABLED" = "true" ] && exec /usr/lib/sysstat/sa1 $SA1_OPTIONS 1 1 ; } in fcrontab ?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #600180 in cyrus-sasl2 (main) "cyrus-sasl2 fails to build from source in maverick" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600180
<ikonia> kaushal: an impressive entry
<_ruben> interesting .. 6in4 tunnels get an ipv6 link localaddress with a /128 mask .. it does fe80::<ipv4-in-hex>/128 instead of the usual fe80::<eui64>/64
<kaushal> ikonia: is that correct ?
<ikonia> it looks good
<ikonia> assuming your variables are defined elsewhere
<ikonia> (or you replace the variables with genuine arguments)
<sanderj> Hi. Anyone have some guidelines to upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 ?
<thesheff17> sanderj desktop or server version?  I'm assuming server version?
<sanderj> thesheff17, server, yes.
<thesheff17> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<thesheff17> at the bottom it says network upgrad efor ubunt uservers recommended
<thesheff17> I haven't used it myself but I have use upgraded all my desktop with the GUI with no problem....even when it was still in Beta it worked fine
<sanderj> nice..
<cjs> An md device is supposed to be within a partition on a disk, right? So why would mdamd -D /dev/md1 tell me that it's using /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, rather than /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb2?
<thesheff17> weird cjs
<thesheff17> cat /proc/mdadm
<thesheff17> what does that say?
<zul> morning
<cjs> So with the 10.4 installer  I created two partitions (a small one for boot, a large one for the rest) on each disk, and marked them as md partitions. Now it appears that it thinks that sda, sda1 and sda2 (and the counterparts on sdb) are all md partitions.
<cjs> md0 : inactive md1p1[1](S)
<cjs>       123840 blocks
<cjs>        
<cjs> md1 : active raid1 sdb[1] sda[0]
<cjs>       488261568 blocks [2/2] [UU]
<thesheff17> wow strange
<cjs> And /dev/md1 has a partition table, according to fdisk.
<thesheff17> here is mine on small raid 1 system:
<thesheff17> md0 : active raid1 sdb1[1] sda1[0]
<thesheff17>       498624 blocks [2/2] [UU]
<thesheff17>       
<thesheff17> md1 : active raid1 sdb2[1] sda2[0]
<thesheff17>       1952704 blocks [2/2] [UU]
<thesheff17>       
<thesheff17> md2 : active raid1 sdb3[1] sda3[0]
<thesheff17>       730121152 blocks [2/2] [UU]
<thesheff17> I don't know why it would try to use the /dev/sda or /dev/sdb
<thesheff17> directly
<cjs> But it's showing the same partitions lengths on both sda and md1.
<thesheff17> when you do fdisk -l
<thesheff17> you see all of them Linux raid autodetect
<cjs> Well, the installer seemed to be fine with creating separate mds for boot and root on a pair of 2TB drives with GPT partitions, but on these smaller 500 GB drives, it didn't like that.
<cjs> thesheff17: Yes, fdisk -l shows me partition tables for sda, sdb and md0.
<thesheff17> yea I always have done a 512 /boot/ and then put the rest on /
<cjs> thesheff17: Your arrangement looks like the one I was trying to create. What version of ubuntu are you running?
<thesheff17> 10.04 64 bit
<pmatulis> thesheff17: please don't paste that much stuff in here
<cjs> Me too. Exactly the same.
<thesheff17> sure sorry
<cjs> pmatulis: Sorry, I started it. I'll use a paste site from now on.
<cjs> Hm. Well, I'm a bit nervous about putting a server into production with such a screwed up partitioning arrangement.
<thesheff17> one thing I do run into is having old raid stuff around during the install...I used gparted to completely wipe every drive prior to installing ubuntu.
<cjs> Perhaps I should just wipe it and try another install. Though wiping these disks has not proven to be easy.
<cjs> Yeah, I saw that when I tried my second install on these disks.
<thesheff17> yea use gparted to clean the drives
<cjs> Ah. I was just using dd over the first gig or so of the disk. But that doesn't appear to do it.
<thesheff17> well dd just cleans the data right?
<cjs> What exactly did you do with gparted? I have only parted available at the moment.
<cjs> Right, dd'd /dev/zero over the first gig or so. However, I'm guessing that there are backup copies of the RAID info kept elsewhere on the disk, maybe near the end, I've heard.
<thesheff17> gparted boots and you can remove every partition and write the changes to disk...I have had tons of problems with old mdadm sitting around when redoing machines
<thesheff17> if you want to run dd after you use gparted to wipe data that is fine
<uvirtbot> New bug: #576937 in autofs5 (main) "upstart job for autofs5 doesn't work on bootup" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576937
<uvirtbot> New bug: #578514 in autofs5 (main) "Failed install of autofs on lucid - cannot access NFS" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578514
<uvirtbot> New bug: #593603 in autofs5 (main) "automount segfault if get_query_dn fails" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/593603
<thesheff17> sorry very new to the bug system...if the bug says the fix committed....is there a time frame when that will make it into the us.archive.ubuntu.com reop?
<cjs> thesheff17: So you just deleted all the partitions in gparted, and that removed all raid info, too?
<thesheff17> yes
<thesheff17> that is what I have the most luck with
<thesheff17> and I create a /boot/ raid1 w/ 512MB
<thesheff17> and then put the rest on / w/ raid1
<thesheff17> and of course swap
<thesheff17> I haven't tried in years to do it all under /....when I started with ubuntu 6.04 that was the only way I could get it to work....lots of trial and error
<uvirtbot> New bug: #579857 in autofs5 (main) "automount and auto.smb not working" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579857
<uvirtbot> New bug: #597147 in autofs5 (main) "Autofs upgrade failed for lucid; required to select version without keyboard or mouse" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597147
<cjs> So you use three mds, one for boot, one for root, one for swap?
<thesheff17> yes
<cjs> I use just two, one for boot, and the other for an LVM volume group that contains everything else.
<pmatulis> thesheff17: 'fix committed' means it is awaiting verification before being made available to the public
<thesheff17> ah ok...is there anyway I can use the patch now?
<pmatulis> thesheff17: you can gain immediate access to those fixes by using the -proposed repository.  use with care
<pmatulis> thesheff17: as you don't want to do a system-wide upgrade and pull in *all* those fixes
<thesheff17> excellent thank you...yea not sure if anyone uses vmbuilder...but the tmpfs builds the images in RAM in seconds compared to the 10+ min on the hard drive and it is driving me crazy :)
<thesheff17> and tmpfs it what is broken
<pmatulis> thesheff17: bug number?
<thesheff17> 536940
<pmatulis> bug #536940
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 536940 in vm-builder "-tmpfs=- option broken in 0.12.2-0ubuntu3" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536940
<thesheff17> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vm-builder/+bug/536940
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 536940 in vm-builder "-tmpfs=- option broken in 0.12.2-0ubuntu3" [Medium,Confirmed]
<thesheff17> oh wow
<pmatulis> yeah
<uvirtbot> New bug: #578536 in autofs5 (main) "when stopped, automount orphans some mounts" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578536
<cjs> Grrr. Ubuntu installer doesn't even have parted, only fdisk.
<thesheff17> yea the installer is very limited on the commands
<cjs> Ok, yes. the issue is that there's an md info block at the end of the disk. After removing the partitions with fdisk, "mdadm -Q /dev/sda" still found an md device. After copying zeros over the first gig of the disk, mdadm still saw it. After copying zeros over the last meg or so of the disk, mdadm -Q /dev/sda now thinks that /dev/sda is not an md device.
<cjs> Phew!
<thesheff17> hehe nice
<thesheff17> pmatulis: is there any easy way to add the proposed repo?  of course I have a local repo so that makes it is a little harder but I have no problem changing my /etc/source.list just to get that patch
<zul> ttx: ill take the i386 iso tests
<ttx> zul: I'm doing a few of them as smoketesting, marked them "started"
<zul> k
<pmatulis> thesheff17: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<thesheff17> thx
<ttx> Daviey: could you verify that the A2 candidate UEC install is not broken to the point of requiring a respin ?
<cjs> I still have no idea why I had such trouble setting up two MDs, but I'll just go with one, since 10.04 appears to boot fine from an LVM partition anyway.
<Daviey> ttx: When was the ISO generated?
<ttx> Daviey: a couple hours ago
<ttx> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4249/494
<Daviey> ttx: Okay, great - so that has the new package from last night?
<ttx> Daviey: that should, doublecheck with the .list file
<uvirtbot> New bug: #488229 in autofs5 (main) "autofs (autofs5) passes wrong environment variables" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488229
<uvirtbot> New bug: #517139 in autofs5 (main) "autofs5 only checks 127.0.0.1 for localhost bind mounts" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517139
<uvirtbot> New bug: #520601 in autofs5 (main) "package autofs5 5.0.4-3.1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/sbin/automount', which is also in package autofs 0:4.1.4+debian-3ubuntu1" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520601
<Daviey> ttx: Okay.. For this smoke test - do i need to do it from iso, or would a netboot install of current archive be suitable?
<ttx> Daviey: ISO
<Daviey> pah. :(
<Daviey> ok
<ttx> Daviey: We are testing that the ISO works, not that the current archive state works
<lostdeveloper> Hi Ubuntus
<ttx> Daviey: Following the instructions, you should run into the kernel bug -- then mark that one as a serious bug, apply PPA, and mark test as PASS if everything else is ok
<thesheff17> I did sudo aptitude install vmbuilder/lucid-proposed
<thesheff17> and it told me there are no packages that match that
<Daviey> ttx: Am i actually doing the A2 test, or just doing a smoke test?
<ttx> you're doing the A2 test.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #591100 in autofs5 (main) "autofs5 eats the cpu if you have large groups" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591100
<uvirtbot> New bug: #597654 in autofs5 (main) "-hosts map does not work with /net nfs shares on a solaris server" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597654
<ttx> Daviey: I just want to catch the kitten killer before we've run most of the other tests
<Daviey> ttx: Ah, i didn't realise i'd be doing that today - assumed it would be tommorrow
<Daviey> oic
<ttx> Daviey: you can cover the optional tests tomorrow
<uvirtbot> New bug: #578984 in autofs5 (main) "on boot, automount don't start without network connection" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578984
<ttx> Daviey: ISo testing should occur on Tuesday/Wednesday, more than on Thursday
<Daviey> ttx: OK, i'll have results in ~1 hr.
<ttx> Daviey: great !
<pmatulis> thesheff17: your command is wrong but even so, why do you say vmbuilder code is in -proposed?
<sommer> morning
<thesheff17> hmm....I was trying to use sudo aptitude install packagename/lucid-proposed from the site you gave me
<pmatulis> thesheff17: your command is wrong but even so, why do you say vmbuilder code is in -proposed?
<sanderj> When I try to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 I get: Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kernel-package/kernel-package_12.032_all.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.173 80]
<sanderj> Do I need some changes in my source list?
<sanderj> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kernel-package/ <-- Seems like its the wrong version ubuntu tried to fetch.. 032 instead of 33.
<thesheff17> pmatulis: I'm trying to get just get the latest vmbuilder...how do I know what package that it is in?  I also tried  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-vm-builder/lucid-proposed
<pmatulis> thesheff17: best is to determine first whether there is something you want in -proposed and *then* get it
<pmatulis> thesheff17: it's 'python-vm-builder' and you should be doing an update if it's currently installed
<thesheff17> pmatulis: yea I need that tmpfs parameter to work for vmbuilder
<pmatulis> thesheff17: well, i don't see anything in -proposed that will help
<Daviey> hggdh: Hello sir!  Are you able to (redo) the tests for euca lucid with the -proposed repo enabled? :)
<thesheff17> so this bug 536940 isn't in propsed yet?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 536940 in vm-builder "-tmpfs=- option broken in 0.12.2-0ubuntu3" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536940
<thesheff17> sorry very new to the bug system
<hggdh> Daviey: good morning, yes, most certainly
<pmatulis> thesheff17: 'fix committed' means it is awaiting verification before being made available to the public
<pmatulis> thesheff17: it's status is 'confirmed'
<Daviey> hggdh: You are my rock star of the week!
<thesheff17> so I have to wait?
<pmatulis> thesheff17: not 'fix committed'
<pmatulis> thesheff17: yes
<sanderj> Do anyone know why I get fetch fail (of kernel) when upgrading ubuntu server?
<zul> jdstrand: ping have you seen this before? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/457354/
<zul> Daviey: I feel used ;)
<jdstrand> zul: what kernel?
<Daviey> zul: good!
<pmatulis> sanderj: try another mirror
<kirkland> hallyn: re: Bug 588293, looks like we should push an SRU...  I'll sponsor a package if you can update your PPA one to lucid-proposed, etc.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 588293 in qemu-kvm "Memory leak" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588293
<sanderj> pmatulis, I've tried both .se and .no now.
<zul> jdstrand: chuck@kenny:/etc/init$ uname -a
<zul> Linux kenny 2.6.35-6-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 28 04:15:52 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pmatulis> sanderj: also, 'kernel-package_12.032_all.deb' doesn't look right
<zul> jdstrand: 6.8 i think
<kirkland> hallyn: is  lp:~serge-hallyn/ubuntu/lucid/qemu-kvm/memleak-fix correct/uptodate?
<jdstrand> zul: that kernel has an apparmor bug. do you see any denied messages in the log?
<sanderj> pmatulis, even the .us archive got the 032 package
<pmatulis> sanderj: so use the us mirror
<zul> jdstrand: yep
<jdstrand> zul: getattr?
<zul> Daviey: still weird and still chipper for the morning
<zul> jdstrand: yep :)
<Daviey> zul: I'm more than half way through my day, that is why :)
<jpds> sanderj: Do you want to built a kernel package?
<sanderj> jpds, not really.. but I did it earlier.
 * jdstrand is looking for the bug
<jdstrand> zul: bug #599450
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 599450 in linux "[apparmor] getattr handled incorrectly in 2.6.35-6.7" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599450
<zul> jdstrand: gotcha thanks
<jpds> sanderj: Have you ran apt-get update recently?
<sanderj> jpds, yes.
<sanderj> jpds, works now..after I added the .us mirror.
<smoser> ttx, ping
<cjs> Wow. Ubuntu server doesn't install mdadm by default on a system using mds.
<jpds> cjs: Yes; not everyone uses software RAID.
<cjs> Oh, never mind. I was looking in the wrong window. :-)
<cjs> It does. (I was talking about a system that is using software RAID.)
<jpds> sanderj: I'm slightly worried about what happened to the 12.032 package on the Swedish mirror.
<pmatulis> cjs: what is mds?
<sanderj> jpds, same thing on both .se and .no mirror.
<jpds> sanderj: Yes; .no syncs from .se.
<cjs> pmatulis: /dev/md0, etc. RAID partitions.
<sanderj> ok
<ttx> smoser: pong
<jpds> sanderj: Let me ask around.
<smoser> see my recent comments in ubuntu-release
<cjs> Ok, so the darn thing says that /dev/md0 is on /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, not /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1. What's up with that?
<sanderj> :-)
<cjs> (This is after a fresh 10.04 install.)
<ttx> smoser: 6 hours ??
<smoser> ap-southeast-1 is a pain
<smoser> latency/bandwidth and inavailability
<smoser> the builds are done
<smoser> its the publish process that takes so long
<smoser> just getting data there.
<smoser> i started a TODO on the publishing scripts with a goal to reduce that time.
<sanderj> nnnN
<sanderj> ops
<zul> hey smoser
<smoser> hey
<smoser> ttx, the 20100629 builds did test well, though. other than that landscape client bug.  it prints a stack trace to the serial console (which is annoying) and is completely broken for landscape-client. but other than that , meh
<thesheff17> cjs I would try to clear all partions with gparted and see if you have the same results.
<ttx> smoser: landscape-client should be fixed now
<smoser> it is. yes.
<smoser> i'm saying, that as a fallback, the 20100629 is usable with that one known bug
<smoser> i have no other reason to call them unusable
<smoser> ie, no other reason to wait on 20100630.1
<smoser> unless you or other people do
<cjs> thesheff17: Well, I think I'm going to live with this, since it's about my fifth install of the system, and I'm getting pretty sick of it by now.
<cjs> And this first came up after the last install, before which I'd wiped the entire disk with zeros.
<cjs> (Both of them.)
<thesheff17> hehe I know the feeling
<lostdeveloper> Guys am new in Ubuntu Server, witch command to collect all system information?
<lostdeveloper> sh ??????-support ????
<Jeeves_> 'all' ?
<foo> Can anyone make sense of this? Is my drive going bad? Hmph. http://pastebin.com/wnse8My4 thanks
<Jeeves_> Define 'all'
<Jeeves_> Do you want to see hardware? 'dmidecode' might show you a lot.
<Jeeves_> or 'lspci'
<ttx> smoser: if you smoketested the 20100629 and they went alright, then we can wait 6 hours
<pmatulis> lostdeveloper: lshw
<ttx> smoser: it's not as if we had completely no clue if they were bootable
<smoser> and cross fingers that we get availability on ap-southeast-1 when it tries to launch an instance there.
<lostdeveloper> this all mean everything
<smoser> thats the big thing.
<lostdeveloper> tell me some
<lostdeveloper> can i use mirc inside my ubuntu? am feeling lost using windows to mirc
<cjs> lostdeveloper: The Chef configuration management system (I believe in the chef-client package) includes a command that spits out all sorts of wonderful information.
<Jeeves_> lostdeveloper: 'all' is the same as 'everything'
<Jeeves_> And still, it is unclear what that means
<cjs> lostdeveloper: I presume you want to know things such as how the partition tables on the disks are configured, CPU type and stepping, all that sort of thing?
<lostdeveloper> is a command to collect informations about hardware, services, users etc.
<lostdeveloper> a full report
<Jeeves_> lostdeveloper: No
<ttx> smoser: the key problem in delivering cloud images so late is to get the UEC images tested in UEC
<Jeeves_> But lshw and dmidecode show you what hardware you have
<Jeeves_>  /etc/passwd shows you which users there are
<ttx> smoser: given the time you'll have to sync with kirkland/ccheney/hggdh, or do it yourself on a Lucid UEC
<smoser> well, i can test 20100629 on lucid UEC
<Jeeves_>  'ps uax' shows you which processes are running
<ttx> smoser: that's how it should be done anyway (on a Lucid UEC)
<smoser> and i can make the 20100630.1 publicly available for download
<smoser> before it gets all the way loaded.
<smoser> my lucid UEC is no longer pristine as i've been playing with virtio, but i can get it back there.
<Jeeves_> smoser: This cloud thing, that runs *inside* kvm as well, right? So I can create a vm which runs the cloud software and contains some instances?
<smoser> Jeeves_, for test purposes, yes.
<lostdeveloper> thank you
<lostdeveloper> but
<smoser> performance is abysmal
<smoser> Jeeves_, if you just want to try it out *really easily* : http://ubuntu-smoser.blogspot.com/2010/05/easily-test-or-demo-ubuntu-enterprise.html
<lostdeveloper> some times i saw a screen scroling with a lot of informations, and the guy said that he was collecting system information
<lostdeveloper> and the command was
<lostdeveloper> sh [forgot]-support password
<lostdeveloper> I can't remember the word to use in forgot place
<lostdeveloper> **
<Jeeves_> smoser: Thanks
<Jeeves_> lostdeveloper: And that's on Ubuntu?
<lostdeveloper> sorry but, a don't know i was just passing by
<Jeeves_> lostdeveloper: It might be a distribution-specific comman
<lostdeveloper> ok tx
<cjs>  So I've got a running system with an md RAID1 config, and I've just dropped in the disks from an old system that was the same. However, that second MD didn't come up automatically. What do I need to do here? Update the /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf file or whatever?
<cjs> mdamd --auto-detect brings in the array on the second pair of disks, but how do I get this to happen on boot?
<Jeeves_> cjs: Add the uuid to /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<Jeeves_> That should help
<cjs> Worth a try.
<lostdeveloper> Ok guys keep cool, i've to do some PHP scripts, see u later
<cjs> Jeeves_: That did the trick. Thanks.
<hggdh> Daviey: the new eucalyptus packages did not yet get built, riht?
<Daviey> hggdh: hmm, they have
<Daviey> hggdh: i'm checking now
<hggdh> Daviey: at least they are not in lucid-proposed yet
<rapha> guys
<rapha> i messed up
<rapha> major
<Daviey> hggdh: Hmm.. it finished building an hour ago :S
<hallyn> kirkland: (oops, sorry, didn't notice your msgs - i should hook up a bell or something)
<Daviey> hggdh: Ok.. it's not yet on the mirrors
<Daviey> jpds: Happen to know when the next publish run will happen?
<jpds> It's happening now.
<kirkland> hallyn: tis okay;  i've uploaded qemu-kvm
<kirkland> hallyn: don't we have a libvirt memleak in progress too?
<hallyn> kirkland: not sure - i think someone suspected libvirt for this one
<jpds> Daviey: 1.6.2-0ubuntu30.3 ?
<Daviey> jpds: yah
<jpds> Already on the archive.
<hallyn> kirkland: i don't see any memleaks in the libvirt list
<kirkland> hallyn: hmmf, okay
<Daviey> jpds: on a.u.c ?
<jpds> Daviey: gb.a.u.c
<jpds> [and friends].
<hallyn> kirkland: 591610 was suspected to be libvirt
<Mateo_> Hey :)
<hallyn> but apparently was qemu
<Daviey> jpds: Ah.. not much good to me.. i spoof the dns for that :/ .. it's for hggdh, which i assume is using a.u.c
<jpds> hggdh: The .debs are on the archive.u.c; can you check?
<kirkland> hallyn: okay, thanks
<Daviey> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eucalyptus/?C=M;O=D
<hggdh> jpds: doing it now
<Mateo_> I have a You don't have permission to access / on this server. I think that i have to chmod my /var/www folder, but what is the best right to give please ?
<hggdh> jpds, Daviey: yes, they are there. I will install them now, thanks
<Daviey> \o/
<hggdh> heh. Right now it is just downgrading the euca packages ;-)
<Daviey> ttx: current server iso fails to install.
<ttx> Daviey: UEC mode ?
<Daviey> ttx: yeah
<Daviey> uit's the python-yaml bug
<ttx> Daviey: fails how/when/why ?
<Daviey> ttx: pkgsel during installation
<ttx> are you using the right iso ?
<ttx> was fixed in the current one
<Daviey> ttx: i'm using the iso link to, from the QA page
<Daviey> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4249/494
<crb> 'lo
<Daviey> ttx: ^^ the one linked to on that page
<crb> Any HA people here?  I'm interested in a multi-master cluster FS for Ubuntu on EC2.
<crb> So far, been playing with GlusterFS and ocfs2/drbd.
<crb> (both have their pros and cons)
<ttx> Daviey: that's very strange. You checked the md5sum for your ISO ?
<ttx> Daviey: that bug hit the regular server install as well
<Daviey> ttx: i can do
<Daviey> ttx: i saw :)
<ttx> Daviey: and was fixed in 20100630.1
<ttx> so I can't see why it would still affect the UEC mode, it's the same CD contents
<Daviey> ttx: agreed...
<Daviey> but this iso was freshly downloaded..
<Daviey> generating md5sum
<Daviey> ttx: 1908a53db7a727a1be65254fdf67ae9b  maverick-server-amd64.iso
<ttx> hm.
 * ttx is surprised
<Daviey> ttx: same as yours?
 * ttx tries to reproduce
<ttx> Daviey: yes, that md5sum looks ok to me
 * ttx fires up a UEC install
<Daviey> ttx: see -release
<jpds> sanderj: package should now be on the .se mirror.
<rapha> i rm -rf'd /etc and trying to repair it now
<rapha> why does "service postfix restart" work, but "service dovecot restart" not? - what files might i be missing?
<lamont> rapha /etc/init would be a start
<lamont> rapha: and the best approach is to go fetch the backup and start comparing....
<rapha> lamont: yeah, if i had one ... server's a week old, didnt get to setting up backups for /etc yet
<rapha> well, purging the services in question and reinstalling them should helo
<rapha> help*
<SuperLag> ttx: UEC?
<lamont> yeah - if it's that recent an install, I'd be more inclined to go with the "save the stuff I know I changed elsewhere, and flatline it" approach
<Mateo_> dammit, i still have the You don't have permission to access / on this server. error... i check permission, chmod, everything looks right, what can i check please ?
<rapha> lamont: i'd love to reinstall it entirely, but that would mean services would be offline for too long. can't do that unfortunately :-(
<lamont> ouch
<ttx> zul: we should have a new ISO up in a few
<ttx> so you can suspend ISo testing
<zul> er...what?
<rapha> lamont: one thing that cuases me a headache is that the "lilo" package was install, and the grub-pc package as well. now i've no idea of knowing which one was used for booting the system :-/
<ttx> zul: UEC installer is fucked up in the current ISO
<zul> ttx: why the respin?
<rapha> lamont: i've purged mysql-*, but upon reinstall i don't seem to be getting a new /etc/init.d/mysql ... any idea?
<rapha> Setting up mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.41-3ubuntu12.3) ...
<rapha> status: Unknown job: mysql
<lamont> Ralfi: "unknown job" points to /etc/init
<rapha> lamont: okay, i do have a mysql.conf in there ... seems to have come with mysql-server ... what might upstart still be missing?
<lamont> dunno
<Mateo_> please, still anyone that could give me some advices ?
<Mateo_>  i have the You don't have permission to access / on this server. error... i check permission, chmod, everything looks right, what can i check please ?
<ttx> mathiaz, zul, spamaps, hallyn: we'll have a server ISO respin available in 75 min, please try to cover as many tests as you can (non-UEC server tests, and server upgrades)
<lamont> rapha: debootstrap a chroot, install all your packages in there, and then compare that /etc to yours?
<rapha> lamont: good idea
<ttx> kirkland, Daviey, ccheney: same thing for the Server ISO/UEC tests (in 75 min) + the UEC cloud images (in about 3 hours)
<ttx> smoser: and you cover the EC2 tests.
<zul> ttx: ack
<smoser> ttx, i can push the cloud images public so whoever is testing on UEC can start downloading
<smoser> or am i that "whoever"
<smoser> ttx, ^^
<smoser> kirkland, Daviey, ccheney you can start testing UEC cloud images from http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/maverick/20100630.1/
<smoser> they're in progress publishing to ec2 , but the .tar.gz files there are good
<kirkland> smoser: i won't be able to until very late this evening
<smoser> well, whoever is to test those, they're available now
<Daviey> smoser: will do.. later
<alonswartz> smoser: I'll take the EC2 builds for test drive when they are available
<smoser> alonswartz, thanks, and "hi".
<alonswartz> smoser: hey :)
<smoser> alonswartz, have you put together a list of ebsmount solutions ?
<Dravekx> is there a support channel for LAMP?
<alonswartz> smoser: sorry, been a little bogged down with a release this week, which we just published a few hours ago. I'll put the list together and send it your way
<thesheff17> Dravekx: I dont think so...are you having problems w/ lamp?
<alonswartz> smoser: actually, i'll be meeting liraz tomorrow so we'll have a chat about it and then I'll send you the list - sorry for taking so long
<alonswartz> smoser: is ebsmount installed in the uec/ec2 images?
<smoser> no
<smoser> but is easily 'apt-get install ebsmount'
<Dravekx> thesheff17, yes. I'm installing wordpress, but when I try to access the install php, it tries to download instead of execute it.
<alonswartz> ok, we should have a fix out next week (once we decide on it)
<Dravekx> Im using Firefox
<thesheff17> try to restart apache
<Dravekx> k
<thesheff17> /etc/init.d/apache restart
<thesheff17> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Dravekx> thesheff17, no. it is still trying to open the file instead of access it properly. maybe its firefox?
<thesheff17> no that is a server config problem
<Dravekx> k
<kaushal> hi
<thesheff17> try sudo a2enmod php5
<kaushal> The issue is that we have built ubuntu using kickstart/tftp/pxe image on all the 300 servers. The issue is with the pxe server. We found out that the running Kernel on all the ubuntu hosts are 2.6.24-16-generic and not 2.6.24-16-server.
<kaushal> Please suggest me whats the best way to set it to correctly to 2.6.24-16-server on all the hosts running ubuntu 8.04 server(Hardy)
<ccheney> smoser, ok, sorry my xchat crashed and just noticed
<Dravekx> Module php5 already enabled
<ccheney> i should have realized i would be getting more messages, lol
<thesheff17> try this: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<Dravekx> k
<thesheff17> and make sure apache is actually stoping
<thesheff17> ps aux | grep apache
<thesheff17> and try to start it again
<thesheff17> also you have .php as the file name right?
<Dravekx> Apache is NOT running.
<Dravekx> yes
<Dravekx> http://www.dravekx.com/~dravekx/phpinfo.php
<Dravekx> you can see it there. it tries to download instead of display it
<thesheff17> hehe try to start apache :)
<thesheff17> oh that url doesn't work for me
<Dravekx> Apache is running (pid 1101).
<thesheff17> what is with the ~
<Dravekx> idk lol its a home directory. i used UserDir
<Dravekx> http://www.dravekx.com/~dravekx/phpinfo.php
<Dravekx> there, now try lol
<Dravekx> its still not displaying. :(
<thesheff17> ah ok...try to copy the php file to the root of the apache dir /var/www/
<thesheff17> see if that works
<Dravekx> ok
<thesheff17> chances are you have to add some stuff to your UserDir
<Dravekx> oh :)
<MTecknology> !clamav
<MTecknology> !clam
<Dravekx> thesheff17, :) that was it... I need to add something.
<Dravekx> thesheff17
<Dravekx> http://www.dravekx.com/phpinfo.php
<ccheney> smoser, i just register that image and then try to run images?
<ccheney> er instances
<smoser> there are tests listed in the tracker
<smoser> hold on.
<ccheney> oh yea
<smoser> let me find one
<ccheney> iso.qa.ubuntu.com ?
<smoser> yeah, but i dont know how to get to the test lists
<smoser> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntuserver/all
<thesheff17> it could also do with file permissions
<ccheney> oh ok
<smoser> doesn't show the UEC images (since they're not published)
<ccheney> yea
<smoser> i guess we can ask them to populate
<smoser> ccheney, i asked in -release
<ccheney> smoser, ok thanks
<ccheney> i'll start testing once they show up
<smoser> thanks.
<thesheff17> try to add this to you userdir: AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<Dravekx> k
<thesheff17> and restart apache
<thesheff17> brb have to go grab laundry
<smoser> ccheney, those tests are populated now
<ccheney> ok thanks
<smoser> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/System/UECCloudImages is the test description
 * ccheney has to make dr appt for his wife, apparently the other dr thinks its emergency status so probably should do so :-\
<ccheney> will be back in a couple mins
<smoser> i think this can wait
<smoser> good choice on priority
<kaushal> checking in again for the query ?
<zul> will be back in about an hour
<thesheff17> Dravekx: that work?
<Dravekx> thesheff17, someone asked me to try to "doborkify" apache.
<Dravekx> lol
<Dravekx> deborkify*
<Dravekx> Im not sure where to add that mime type?
<thesheff17> what is deborkify?...you have a userdir for your home dir...try to add it in there
<Dravekx> http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/DebianDeb0rkification
<ccheney> ok back now
<thesheff17> hehe :)
<Dravekx> thesheff17, the mimetype is listed... it must be a permissions issue.
<thesheff17> try chown -R www-data:www-data /yourDirectory/
<Dravekx> thesheff17, that would mean I need to change every ownership permission for every user? :O
<thesheff17> no that is saying change everything in that directory recursively to the apache2 user
<thesheff17> that runs apache
<thesheff17> www-data is the user and group that should be assigned to all files that need to be serverd by apache
<Dravekx> in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf check to see if PHP is explicitly turned off in user directories
<Dravekx> I think I foudn something lol
<thesheff17> well you have it turned on
<thesheff17> since it is working on the root of apache
<thesheff17> it is just something specific to that userDir/directory
<Dravekx> oh
<Dravekx> ahh. that was it.
<thesheff17> excellent
<thesheff17> Dravekx yea I usually create an alias in my .bashrc file to fix all the files and restart apache the so something like this:
<thesheff17> alias apacheFixRestart = 'sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/; sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /otherDirsForApache/; sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart'
<thesheff17> apache2 restart...not apache
<thesheff17> and then you can just run apacheFixRestart and it will do all those commands together
<Dravekx> k
<hggdh> Daviey, kirkland: <sigh/> one metadata failure on latest test run with -proposed
<Daviey> hggdh: Can i ask you to run it again..
<Daviey> it's the same damn patch :/
<Daviey> hggdh: I'm wondering if it's a case of lottery
<Daviey> hggdh: How many instances were successful?
<hggdh> Daviey: indeed... but this is a race condition -- usually we can prove that there is a race (we get a failure) but *not* that there is no race
<hggdh> Daviey: out of 400 instances, one single bloody failure
<Daviey> hggdh: Okay.. This doesn't mean verification-failed IMO.
<Daviey> hggdh: it's *much* better success rate than what we currently have
<hggdh> Daviey: I tend that way also
<hggdh> but we have to get an agreement on how to proceed
<Daviey> hggdh: And no known regression
<hggdh> Daviey: yes
<Daviey> 1 out of 400 isn't unreasonable tbh.
<hggdh> +1
<Daviey> hggdh: OK, could i ask that you leave it running overnight - doing as many instances as you can do in that?
<Daviey> Then we'll have some great stats, and can also let upstream know
<[diablo]> afternoon guys
<hggdh> Daviey: I can start a -- say -- 10,000 run and see where it leaves us. Will probably finish in the next 12-24 hours, but we can take stock at EOD (US CDT) and BOD
<[diablo]> anyone know a one liner to change the apt repos to the global ones... sync lag on the localized repo I have on one of my ubuntu servers
<Daviey> hggdh: If that doesn't block the machines for anything else you need to do with them, it would be great verification :)
<hggdh> Daviey: the only immediate need we would have is for A2, so no big deal (we need the upadted kernel)
<Daviey> [diablo]: sudo sed -i 's/gb.arch/arch/g' /etc/apt/sources.list <-- if you are using gb.archive.ubuntu.com for example
<thesheff17> diablo: int vim :%s/string/stringToReplaceWith
<[diablo]> Daviey, yep, though of that, just wondered if there was a command line tool by default to do it
<Daviey> hggdh: OK, if you can set it off nowish - then just kill it when you need to do A2 tests.. that should give us enough data
<Daviey> [diablo]: no
<[diablo]> ok
<[diablo]> thanks
<hggdh> Daviey: I am pushing the last logs to ~hggdh2/+junk/lucid/1.6.2-0ubuntu30.3-proposed, and will email Chris; also, starting a humongous run
<thesheff17> Bug #536940 is there anyway I can get this patch?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 536940 in vm-builder "-tmpfs=- option broken in 0.12.2-0ubuntu3" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536940
<Daviey> hggdh: super work, thanks for that
<lostdeveloper> hi guys, some of you tried to install Ubuntu-Server Hardy Heron on a Dell Optiplex 320?
<lostdeveloper> after instalation complete, system don't boot
<ScottK> smoser: It's all good for python-yaml now, right?
<smoser> yes sir.
<smoser> thank you.
<ScottK> Great.  Sorry for the problem before.
<smoser> sorry for the chicken little dance
<ScottK> I'm the guinea pig for some new Python build stuff for Squeeze/Maverick and that one bit didn't go well.
<ScottK> It was the kind of thing I knew exactly what it was, but if you hadn't been involved in the dh_python2 work would have been really hard to figure out.
<peturi> I have a couple of machines running Ubuntu and one ubuntu server, i'd like to use centralized user management
<peturi> please point me in the right direction
<ttx> New ISO is up on the tracker
<ttx> let's get cracking !
<zul> another iso?!
<ttx> well no
<ttx> the one I said would be ready is now eready
 * zul shakes his fist at Daviey
<ttx> that's a good one: http://www.supersimplestorageservice.com/
<ttx> my favorite bit: "All complaints and feature requests will be immediately stored using our S4-backed user request database."
<andol> Well, S4 must obviously be one up better than S3? :-)
<andol> Ahh, "write only..."
<ttx> andol: hehe
<Jack-in-Box> one of my employees got access to the root password, id there an easy way to change it on a system without messing something up?
<Jack-in-Box> one of my employees got access to the root password, ids there an easy way to change it?
<guntbert> Jack-in-Box: disable it again
<Kaffien> are there any tweaks i can do to ensure fast data transfer from windows server to my ubuntu-server ?
<Kaffien> such as disabling ipv6 etc?
<guntbert> Jack-in-Box: why do you need one anyway?
<Jack-in-Box> well, i like to use it from time to time for myself
<Jack-in-Box> hate always typing sudo
<RoyK> Jack-in-Box: change the password, doublecheck if there's something in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<guntbert> Jack-in-Box: the change it - as root type passwd  ... but still you should disable it and in the rare cases when you *really* need a root shell invoke it with sudo -i
<guntbert> *then
 * RoyK pats guntbert 
<guntbert> RoyK: :)
<Kaffien> So far i have enabled jumbo frames for giggles
<Jack-in-Box> k, thanks...
<qman__> Kaffien, Windows Vista/08 and newer actually get better speed over ipv6
<qman__> disabling it provides no performance advantage
<qman__> on gigabit ethernet, my transfer rates between linux and windows vista/08/7 can hit 80MB/s
<qman__> if you're not getting that fast, look to other sources of slowdown
<qman__> such as slow disks or system overhead
<BluesKaj> anyone have any advice on getting a registrant to release a domain name which was actaully purchased by me thru the registrant.
<panfist> i'm trying to follow the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html ...
<panfist> i get to this part, sudo ldapadd -x -D cn=admin,dc=example,dc=com -W -f frontend.example.com.ldif ... and it tells me to "Enter LDAP Password:" but nothing i enter is valid
<BluesKaj> I no longer use the registrant for hosting my website ,and i'd like to set it up and host it myself on ubuntu-server
<panfist> shouldn't this password be equal to olcRootPW set in backend.example.com.ldif?
<panfist> blueskaj did you try asking the registrant?
<BluesKaj> panfist, yeah, but they're stalling me , trying to get me to re-enlist so to speak
<panfist> i'm not very well versed in this topic but i think you do have to renew payment for registration, not necessarily hosting. i'm probably wrong though
<BluesKaj> seems I have to jump thru a series of hoops designed to discourage me from leaving their hosting business...legally here in Canada they have to comply with my request
<panfist> then tell them to comply or you will contact the appropriate authorities
<panfist> i don't know who those are in canada
<qman__> BluesKaj, while I've not been in that situation myself, I've always had my new domain registration company handle the transfers for me
<panfist> i also don't know about credit card regulations in canada, but if this happened to me in the US i would renew with my credit card then stop payment later
<BluesKaj> anyway , panfist, qman__ , if I continue with install ubuntu-server can i migrate the website to the server after installation ?
<panfist> yes
<qman__> of course, it's a simple change in your apache configuration
<panfist> i would do what qman__ said ... if this company is being unfair about hosting i would not want to patronize them for registration
<BluesKaj> ok, sounds cool then , it's gonna be a family site more or less , for sharing media etc remotely
<qman__> personally, I use mydomain.com and byethost.net, they've both been good to me
<BluesKaj> right qman, I dunno if I'll use another webhost or not yet, i may have to due to ISP restrictions on static IP
<qman__> if you want to go the free route, you can always get a free subdomain through sites like afraid.org, with dynamic DNS updates
<qman__> I use them when I need access to a DHCP network over the net
<panfist> i'm trying to follow the OpenLDAP server docs on the Lucid Server Guide; i get about halfway through when I'm prompted to "Enter LDAP Password:" and nothing works
<BluesKaj> qman__, remote access over the net is something of a challenge to me ...ssh is working ok on the lan with the linux boxes and smb client on the windows machine,but helping the family to access our LAN from the outside is new to me.
<BluesKaj> most of the pcs accessing the our LAN will be windows , so I'm going to need to research this a lot more :)
<qman__> I use and recommend openVPN
<BluesKaj> qman__, for remote access?
<BluesKaj> well, i have to go , so i'll BB later
<cjs> Given a hard disk image (which includes a partition table) as a file (or in my case, a block device in /dev/mapper mapped via cryptsetup), how would I mount partitions from within it?
<cjs> Ah, this way, I suppose: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1000644
<panfist> i'm trying to follow the OpenLDAP server docs on the Lucid Server Guide; i get about halfway through when I'm prompted to "Enter LDAP Password:" and nothing works
<Byte> somebody can help me?
<Byte> im install ubuntu enterprise cluod now, how can i create an user for the https panel?
<Byte> of the enterprise cloud?
<Byte> some body can help me with the frist steps in ubuntu enterprise edition
<red2kic> Hello. Do I want xen if I'm trying to have multiple OSes (eg, 3 monitors, 3 keyboards + mouse, 3 audios hooked to a single machine?)
<cjs> red2kic: Ubuntu doesn't come with Xen any more (sad to say); you need to use KVM.
<cjs> As to what you're trying to do, I've had the idea, but I've never tried it out. It would not be trivial to set up, if it can be done at all.
<red2kic> cjs: I do see ubuntu-xen-server in the lucid repo? I'm wondering if it is possible to create NUM of kiosks using a single machine.
<cjs> Hm. Maybe xen came back.
<panfist> i'm trying to follow the OpenLDAP server docs on the Lucid Server Guide; i get about halfway through when I'm prompted to "Enter LDAP Password:" and nothing works
<panfist> sorry didn't mean to enter that again so soon
<red2kic> cjs: Is xen what I'm looking for? I have no slight clue -- but multihead is the other word, I suppose.
#ubuntu-server 2010-07-01
<cjs> red2kic: I understand what you want to do. I don't know if Xen will do it or not, however.
<cjs> As I said, I've considered it myself, and it wouldn't be a trivial setup.
<cjs> Do you have lots of sysadmin experience and more time than money?
<red2kic> cjs: Gotcha. No sysadmin experience. I have time. Yes.
<cjs> Or, perhaps a better way of approaching this is, why do you want to do this rather than just buy three or four cheap machines?
<red2kic> cjs: Because it is probably cheaper.
<red2kic> cjs: Not to mention... This approach probably reduce electricity uses too.
<panfist> what do you want these machines to do
<cjs> Ah. You definitely want just to buy several machines. Unless you're intending to learn a *lot* as the main purpose of this.
<cjs> Actually, I don't think the electricity savings will be much, since monitors use as much power as low-power machines anyway.
<panfist> i've personally never seen a system with multiple discrete input devices running distinct user sessions
<red2kic> Basic Internet Cafe. My friend will own a restaurant (will have cable + wifi). I was wondering how difficulty it would be to set up that.
<panfist> i dont think you need xen
<cjs> panfist: I have. Admittedly, all but one were "virtual" framebuffers and keyboards accessed with vnc.
<panfist> well yeah that's pretty common
<red2kic> cjs: Don't leave the monitors idle too long. Use "sleep 1 && xset dpms force off" to force a monitor standby. :)
<cjs> red2kic: Keep in mind, you need also deal with the possibility of hardware failure.
<panfist> firstly, there is KVM which is a kernel supported virtualization platform
<cjs> Do you really want to lose four terminals when a host blows up?
<panfist> secondly, all the stuff for handling multiple user sessions is built into linux already
<cjs> panfist: What do you mean by "kernel-supported?"
<red2kic> panfist: What packages am I looking for? Or you're talking about avoiding gdm entirely? Using .init* ?
<panfist> "the kernel component of KVM is including in mainlinx linux as of 2.6.20"
<panfist> i have no idea how to accomplish what you want other than I know you don't need xen to do it
<cjs> red2kic: Speaking as someone who's been doing sysadmin for, oh, about twenty years now, you want just to go with a separate machine for each station. Otherwise your sysadmin costs will skyrocket, and you'll end up paying much more than you would for the separate host solution.
<panfist> i would be inclined to agree with cjs
<panfist> although i only have one year of formal sysadmin experience
<red2kic> cjs: There will be no sysadmin -- I'm just a desktop user who took a leap of faith down the rabbit hole and found himself in a bright world.
<red2kic> I'm looking for a simple solution approach -- A restaurant with few computers free for Internet usage.
<red2kic> I would have to update/upgrade all machines and should I change something, I'll have to change all too. Too much labor intensive?
<cjs> red2kic: Well, you'll be the sysadmin. As I said, go with separate machines, and keep everything as bog-standard as you can. You want things to be as simple and "normal" as possible (i.e., using the most common configurations) so that you minimize the problems you'll have to deal with.
<cjs> Keep in mind, I know what you want to do, I've wanted to do that myself, and I've never gone beyond the research stage because it is so difficult.
<cjs> As for updating multiple hosts instead of one, a) you'd have that problem anyway if you used virtual hosts, since they're still separate hosts, and b) there are tools to deal with that sort of thing.
<cjs> Though honestly, the work you'd have to put in to learn those tools is probably not worthwhile for a handful of hosts.
<red2kic> cjs: I understand. Avoid -desktop -- Go with... say gnome-core and avoid recommendations. Less configuration, less packages. I'm looking for this http://tinyurl.com/2fpntxe without paying for the license. :P
<red2kic> I guess I should try the trial.
<red2kic> Or you were talking about thin clients?
<cjs> red2kic: I'm not sure what you mean by "avoid -desktop." Use whatever you use at home.
<fluvvell>  /msg NickServ identify sirius63
<cjs> red2kic: Ah, Useful Multiplier looks good. Go with that.
<cjs> red2kic: Actually, come to think of it, Useful Multiplier may cost more than it saves, unless you buy the hardware from them. Otherwise you're going to have to deal with building (or getting someone to build for you) a machine with several video cards in it. Finding an appropriate motherboard alone will be a bit of work.
<cjs> Though their "Userful Desktop" product sounds good.
<cjs> thesheff17: I figured out the issue with md using sda instead of sda2. The md superblock is in the last 128K of the block device. Depending on how the last partition is sized, the md superblock in the last partition may or may not fall within the last 128K of the disk holding that partition. If it does, then it will appear as an md superblock for the disk, as well as the partition.
<cjs> Oh, crap. Only one of my two drives will boot.
<cjs> They're both identical in the first megabyte except for a few bytes in sector 0. I wonder what's up with that?
<cjs> And I know physically which one is ok, but how do I tell whether it's sda or sdb with both drives plugged in?
<cjs> Ah, the disk signature at 0x1b8 is different between the two. So I guess the BIOS likes only one signature, and not the other. I wonder which one is good?
<cjs> I guess I can hook up just the good drive to figure it out.
<cjs> Oh, hmm....no, it's supposed to be different. Hmmm!
<cjs> Thoughts, anyone?
<cjs> (The issue is that one disk boots fine, whether it's on SATA 0 or SATA 1, the other, on either channel, gives me the BIOS message saying that no bootable disk was found.)
<thesheff17> cjs you there?
<thesheff17> cjs I have a feeling when grub goes to install it only actually installs on /dev/sda
<thesheff17> I think you would have to manually install grub on /dev/sdb to get it to work
<cjs> No, the installer does both, and I've manually done a grub-install /dev/sdb.
<thesheff17> ah ok
<thesheff17> then you know what you are doing
<thesheff17> hmm.weird
<thesheff17> maybe BOIS boot order?
<cjs> Yeah. The only difference in the first megabyte is four bytes at 0x1b8, which is the disk signature, which is supposed to be different.
<cjs> The non-booting disk fails on either channel, when it's the only disk in the system.
<thesheff17> ah ok
<thesheff17> strange
<cjs> Very. Did you see my note above re the md superblock issue, by the way?
<thesheff17> wonder if you re installed with the drives swapped would /dev/sdb not boot
<thesheff17> oh wow
<thesheff17> yea
<cjs> I wonder that too. But I am getting *rather* sick of installing this thing....
<thesheff17> yea I have installed raid a bunch...but never really tested a whole lot with making sure the second drive actually boots
<cjs> You might want to consider testing that. :-)
<thesheff17> actually I have never...the worst case if the first dive fails...you can always use knoppix or the ubuntu cd to get the raid data
<cjs> Sure, but in the meantime your host is down. If your other drive boots, just yank the broken one and boot. (Put in a spare then or later so you can rebuild, if you like.)
<thesheff17> true
<cjs> The point of RAID is, after all, continuous operation in the face of disk failure. If you're just concerned about the data, you can get it off your backups.
<thesheff17> true...I just want to tell you I have had some really bad raid5 failures where I couldn't get the data back....
<thesheff17> so now I just stick to mdadm w/ raid1
<thesheff17> technically though should need grub on the second drive since if a drive fails...the machine should stay up :)
<thesheff17> should not* I meant
<panfist> i'm trying to follow the OpenLDAP server docs on the Lucid Server Guide; i get about halfway through when I'm prompted to "Enter LDAP Password:" and nothing works
<twb> In 8.04, there's a known bug in udev that makes it prefer LVM snaphots over origins when mounting by UUID or label.
<twb> Can I fix this by patching udev rules in-place, or are my only options 1) upgrade to 10.04; or 2) don't use UUID/labels?
<Roxyhart0> hi there, i got a problem. I just added a new network card to my new ubuntu server and it is unable to take IP by dhcp. The server can recognize the network card. Somebody know what could be the problem?
<jmarsden> Roxyhart0: Add lines to your /etc/network/interfaces to tell the server that card *should* use DHCP.
<Roxyhart0> yes, it is ready...but still cant receive IP..
<jmarsden> Then I don't know.  Firewall rules blocking DHCP??
<Roxyhart0> i dont think so because eth0 works but not eth1
<Roxyhart0> it is a PCI and is new
<Roxyhart0> usually when i done before just install the card and dont neew to do nothing else
<cjs> Roxyhart0: does it have carrier? Does tcpdump on that interface show network activity?
<Roxyhart0> it is connected to my internal network, so the dhcp is internal and there are network activity but just in eth0
<cjs> Wait a sec...are both cards connected to the same physical network?
<Roxyhart0> yes
<cjs> What are you trying to achieve with that?
<Roxyhart0> i want to configure a NAT server
<Roxyhart0> so, i need 2 cards
<Roxyhart0> at least
<Roxyhart0> solved the problem...but not sure what was
<Roxyhart0> thanks for the help
<cjs> Roxyhart0: hang on, so you're running two different IP networks across one ethernet?
<Roxyhart0> at the moment just for testing ...at the end one with be for the local network and the another for NAT
<cjs> Well, ok. So long as you've got two different IP networks. Though it sounds like you don't.
<Roxyhart0> yes i can move one for another subnet
<panfist> i've been trying to get openldap server up and running with no success. if i want to start over, how do i know i'm starting from scratch and nothing left over from the previous try?
<cjs> Remove the packages using "aptitude purge".
<cjs> That will ensure that the configuration information, as well as the packages, are removed.
<cjs> So when I do a minimal virtual server install of 10.04, and it asks about packages, what does the "Basic Ubuntu server" selection install?
<cjs> Googling the term produces no results, unfortunately.
<panfist> well you could try to just do it, then list the packages
<panfist> i would look but http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid is not working for me
<cjs> yes, but once I've installed them, I have a list of hundreds of installed packages, and I don't know which were installed by that option and which would have been installed anyway.
<panfist> then just install it with that option
<panfist> it's brute force but it'll give you the answer
<cjs> That page works for me, but how would I find out what that option does? I've already checked with aptitude, but there's no package or meta-package or anything like that that I can find that resembles this "Basic Ubuntu server" option.
<panfist> sorry if i'm recommending an ugly solution, i've been banging my head against openldap for 16 hours...brute force is all i have left in me
<cjs> I think the issue is that I'm not clear on what solution you're recommending at all. :-)
<panfist> i could get the answer in 5 minutes at work...open virtualbox, create new vm, configure an ubuntu vm, point to ubuntu server install media, install basic ubuntu server
<panfist> dpkg -l
<panfist> that site does seem to be back up. i notice momentary outages on packages.ubuntu.com all the time
<cjs> Ah, install another one without the option checked, and then compare package lists. Yes, I can do that.
<panfist> well i would have just installed it with only that option checked
<panfist> if it's possible
<cjs> yes, but then how do you tell which packages came with it and which did not?
<panfist> if it's the only option checked...then don't all the packages come in it? am i missing something?
<cjs> (If it's not clear, this is an option in addition to the "minimal virtual system" that's installed regardless.)
<panfist> ahhh
<cjs> No, this is in the additional packages selection screen.
<cjs> You know, where you get DNS server, mail server, all of that?
<cjs> When you install a "minimal" system, you also get that "Basic Ubuntu server" option as well.
<twb> I'm speccing a new lab.  It'll be running 8.04 initially, then 10.04 later.  The board I'm looking at has an rtl8111c gigE NIC.  Is this handled by the rtl8169 driver?
<panfist> then i think you're right, you would need to do two installations, since the documentation is definitely light
<cjs> "No results from Google" isn't light; it's astonishing. :-)
<twb> ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard should both be pulled in by any normal ubuntu server install.
<twb> If that's undesirable, there are ways to prevent that.
<cjs> twb: I've got an RTL8110s running fine under 10.4 right now, if that helps at all. Any reason you're starting with 8.04 than 10.04?
<twb> cjs: legacy
<twb> The SOE isn't ported to 10.04 yet
<cjs> twb: I don't think it's undesirable; in fact, I probably don't care that much. I'm mostly just very curious.
<cjs> Well, in particular I do care about what g*d-d**ned daemons it's going to start up on public interfaces, but that's an inevitable problem with Ubuntu, it seems.
<twb> cjs: a server install shouldn't have many of those.
<twb> cjs: what did ss -lp report?
<panfist> ls /etc/init.d/ isn't exactly all that long
<twb> panfist: that's because most of its now in Ubuntu-specific /etc/init
<panfist> o
<panfist> well that's not long either :)
<cjs> twb: Oh, that's a handy command. I didn't know about that.
<cjs> But my real complaint is that I always have to remember to check when packages that might start servers (and there are a surprising number of them) are installed. It introduces a large amount of human error into the system.
<cjs> Or forces me to install a firewall (yet more opportunity for human error) to firewall a system that shouldn't be listening on the damn ports in the first place.
<panfist> you make a point but i don't think ubuntu's number one priority is security
<cjs> Argh. Grr. The installer is changing my hostname again, too. That went away for a while, and now it's back.
<twb> cjs: if you're on an untrusted network, you should have a firewall.
<cjs> panfist: Well, there's "not number one priority," and there's "come rape me if I'm connected to the Internet." Seriously.
<twb> cjs: simply having an open port doesn't mean there's an exploit there.
<cjs> And no, firewalls are a hack to deal with systems you cannot properly secure.
<cjs> No, but having a closed port means that there almost certainly isn't one.
<panfist> so what's listening in a default server install?
<twb> Granted.
<panfist> my twon installations i can see right now are both behind vpn/firewall and have been altered so far from vanilla i couldn't say
<cjs> panfist: Not too much, actually. Though it turns out that I have passwordless vnc for all of my virtual servers on localhost.
<cjs> Not sure what "dnsmasq" is.
<twb> cjs: that's the VM infrastructure's fault.
<twb> As is dnsmasq.
<cjs> But what usually gets me is stuff like, I happen to need a copy of lighttpd installed to run some tests or something (I have several systems where the automated test framework uses it), and unless I remember, I'm now also running a public web server.
<cjs> Hmm, I suspect that the dnsmasq may go away if I kill that NAT capability in virt-manager.
<twb> cjs: if it was up to me, daemons wouldn't automatically bind to *: by default
<panfist> most daemons i have installed on ubuntu that have network capability default to listening to connections from localhost only
<panfist> i don't know if that matters; security isn't a topic i'm an expert on
<twb> Currently defaults are done more or less to the whim of the package maintainer, so e.g. openssh-server listens to all interfaces by default, but dnsmasq and vsftpd do not.
<panfist> i see
<panfist> that's not good
<twb> cjs: you could also use tcpd and hosts.allow/hosts.deny in a "default deny" rule, but that's pretty much the same as a default deny firewall.
<twb> Certainly having a default deny firewall would guard you against accidentally installing a service and forgetting to making it bind to lo: only, as in your lighttpd example.
<cjs> panfist: Actually, most daemons I've seen, unless they're obviously insecure listening publically (i.e., nobody would *ever* do it), do listen on all interfaces.
<jmarsden> cjs: exim, postfix? :)
<twb> cjs: rsyslogd doesn't; portmap doesn't, vsftpd doesn't, dnsmasq doesn't.
<panfist> then maybe i've only been playing around with those kinds of daemons
<twb> (Hmm, I might have to check portmap...)
<twb> It's not like tcpd or iptables-persistent is difficult to set up.  For me it's just part of deployment best practices, like installing etckeeper.
<cjs> twb: postfix does indeed listen on all interfaces by default, if the package is installed.
<cjs> twb: The point is, if you don't know to do that, or try to set up things more securely and get it wrong, you end up insecure.
<cjs> I.e., the "I don't know what I'm doing default" is to put you in danger, rather than keep you safe.
<cjs> If you wanted a web server, it is quickly obvious if it's not running. If you don't want one, many people won't ever know that it is running.
<cjs> This is a very basic principle of network security: "default to the safe configuration, and become less safe only when the admin explicitly requests it."
<cjs> Because even the most experienced admin will sometimes forget or make a mistake.
<twb> I agree with you.
 * ttx looks at the state of ISo testing this morning and is a sad poney
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a alternative technology for NFS Server ?
<kaushal> I mean replacing NFS
<twb> NFSv3, NFSv4, CIFS/SMB2 and AFS are widespread
<ttx> Daviey: ping
<sanderj> How come I got \040 instead of all my spaces in mysql history after I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 ?
<sanderj> select * from test; became: select\040*\040from\040test;
<Daviey> ttx: PONG
<ttx> Daviey: did you test the UEC install on yesterdays last ISo ?
<ttx> Daviey: we should have a new ISO in ~20min
<ttx> respin from yesterday was oversized
<Daviey> *sigh*
<ttx> did you got a chance to test yesterday ?
<Daviey> ttx: Ok.. I have the school run to do today, but will be back in an hour.
<Daviey> ttx: Well i left it to get past the yaml issue, then killed it.
<ttx> ok, so you still ahve to do the full topology 1 tsets anyway
<ttx> (since nobody else did it overnight)
<ttx> Daviey: see you in one hour :)
<Daviey> ttx: \o
<gkffjcs> I"m trying to configure my server with static ip addresses on two nic's One nic is connected to a local subnet, the other is connected to a second subnet, which also has internet access and a gateway. I have configured /etc/network/interfaces such that eth1 is on my local subnet, and eth0 is on the subnet which has internet access. I also configured eth0 with the proper gateway ip. I can ping to and from both subnets however,
<gkffjcs> I cannot ping out to the internet, I have checked my routes and they look correct. Any ideas?
<trapmax> where does your ping stop?
<gkffjcs> huh, I can ping to any host on both subnets, both of which are on the 192.168.something.host. eg 192.168.0.3 and 192.168.1.10 both work. but for instance ping -c 10 www.google.com doesn't work.
<trapmax> how about google dns with "ping 8.8.8.8"?
<trapmax> traceroute 8.8.8.8
<trapmax> etc
<gkffjcs> that worked the ping 8.8.8.8
<twb> mtr beats traceroute, and it's usually installed
<trapmax> so it's dns problem?
<gkffjcs> that is possible.
<twb> trapmax: try "host google.com", or dig, or getent hosts, or nslookup, or busybox nslookup
<twb> If that fails, but "host google.com 8.8.8.8" works, your resolv.conf is busted
<trapmax> twb: i would rather start with pinging
<trapmax> with an ip
<twb> trapmax: sure
<gkffjcs> the host www.google.com failed, but the host www.google.com 8.8.8.8 worked.
<gkffjcs> allright, I updated my resolv.conf and now it's working Thanks!
<trapmax> nice
<twb> And NEXT time, you'll know how to do it without asking us
<twb> If you're using DHCP, note that it tends to write resolv.conf, as does NM and pppoe and similar
<twb> In such cases its better to fix the DNS server than resolv.conf
<gkffjcs> thanks guys have a good one!
<Daviey> ttx: Hmm.. has it been posted?
<ttx> not yet
<ttx> ~35min
<Daviey> ttx: Reading scrollback in -release.. I don't understand what the plan is
<ttx> Daviey: publisher just picked up the fixed hplip
<Daviey> ttx: Are we still going for 20100701?
<ttx> Daviey: respin will start as soon as the archive catches up
<Daviey> ahh. ok, thanks
<ttx> We'll have 20100701 available in ~35 min
<ttx> DavidLevin: interesting sideeffect is...
<ttx> oops
<Daviey> ttx: Super, thanks
<ttx> Daviey: ^
<ttx> i386 will pick up the fixed kernel
<Daviey> \o/
<ttx> amd64 will still have the old one, with the fix a dist-upgrade away
<Daviey> Which i guess is good to test.. as i tend to develop on amd64 only.
<ttx> Daviey: so as soon as they are available, please run the topology 1 tests -- we'll need to be sure it's good ASAP
<ttx> I'll run the standard basic tests on i386/amd64
<Daviey> ttx: yep, if i don't straight away -> can you hilight me if you see them posted.
<Daviey> thanks
 * _ruben files Jeeves_' server
<ttx> Daviey: it's all yours
<Daviey> ttx: great
<ttx> Daviey: if you start a test, mark it "started"
<ttx> that should avoid duplication
<Daviey> ttx, I'll be doing that shortly.. just thrown it on USB
<e-DIO-t> mmh any idea of "fallling" performance if I use a dynagen emulated cisco ios instead of iptables?
<e-DIO-t> [and....any idea about law implications too]
<huats> morning
<uvirtbot> New bug: #600549 in m2crypto (main) "m2crypto fails to build from source in maverick" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600549
<ttx> Daviey: how is it going ?
<Daviey> ttx, Doing the installation as we speak
<ttx> Daviey: fwiw the amd64 fixed kernel is already a dist-upgrade away
<ttx> (on up to date archives near you)
<Daviey> ttx, Hm.. how long ago?
<Daviey> ttx, I have a local mirror that might need manual syncing
<ttx> I just tried on some fr.archive.ubuntu.com, they got it
<ttx> must have been a question of minutes
<ttx> if you sync now you should have it
<ttx> Daviey: looking good so far ? i.e. installing ?
<Daviey> ttx, well i only wanted to commit one usb pendrive; and so "all in one" is installed and started as expected
<Daviey> ttx, not long started the installation of nc
<ttx> yay
<Daviey> \o/
 * ttx updates his last test result and goes for lunch
<Mateo_> Hi everyone !
<Mateo_> I'm trying to setup subdomain with virtualhosts but every subdomain redirects me to the folder of the domain...
<Mateo_> this is my conf: http://pastebin.com/1u1wy21D
<Mateo_> if someone have the time to take a look ..
<trapmax> Mateo_: maybe change the NameVirtualHost sub1.mondomain.com:80 to NameVirtualHost *:80
<Mateo_> trapmax: same error
<KenBW2_work> I've added myself to the www-data group, and set /var/www/avdistribution to have 755 permissions, but can't edit files - any ideas?
<tola> Hi, I've been following the tutorial to set up Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud. During installation I specified a range of available IP addresses but when I try and start an instance the cluster controller says "FinishedVerify: Not enough resources available: addresses (try --addressing private)". Any ideas what might have happened?
<tola> KenBW2_work: It would need to be 775 to allow group members to write, I think
<KenBW2_work> tola: sorry, i meant 775
<tola> KenBW2_work: Did you apply chmod recursively using the -R flag?
<KenBW2_work> yes
<KenBW2_work> ls'ing the directory i'm trying to write to shows -rwxrwxr-x 1 www-data www-data  5542 2009-07-23 06:25 view.phtml
<KenBW2_work> tola: as i understand it that shouldbe sufficient permissions
<tola> KenBW2_work: yes, if you're a member of www-data it should be
<KenBW2_work> $ grep www-data /etc/group
<KenBW2_work> www-data:x:33:giant
<KenBW2_work> giant is my user
<tola> looks Ok to me
<KenBW2_work> tola: i assume being in the www-data group and having 775 permissions is all i should need?
<ttx> kirkland, Daviey, ccheney: please cover the UEC topologies in server ISO testing + some UEC cloud image testing
<ttx> smoser: please cover AP AMIs + cloud image testing on Lucid UEC if you have some time
<Daviey> ttx, Trying... but it seems i'm sort of blocked on another kernel issue \o/
<ttx> hallyn, SpamapS: please cover some of the remaining tests on amd64 and i386 ISOs
<tola> KenBW2_work: yes I would have thought so
<ttx> hallyn: there is a "virtualization host" test that should be good for you, in particular
<ttx> Daviey: another kernel issue ? One that wasn't in the PPA test kernel ?
<Daviey> a platofrm issue, NIC not working
<Daviey> ttx, ^
<ttx> ah.
<Daviey> ttx, Talking with the kernel peeps atm about it
<ttx> I can tell it works alright on the laptop, so it must be one of the others
<Daviey> ttx, bug 591707
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 591707 in linux "After upgrade lucid -> maverick eth0 interface is gone" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591707
<ttx> that makes testing by kirkland/ccheney/hggdh all the more important
<ttx> if you're blocked by your hw
<Daviey> I'm not sure it should be added to the tracker, as it's pot luck i happend to have that hardware.. What do you think?
<Daviey> ttx, Would you object if the kernel team asked me to upgrade the bios?
<ttx> I agree
<ttx> the bios of what ? Those rigs are yours now, do what you want of them :)
<Daviey> ok.. thanks
<Daviey> I just didn't wanna get moaned at if they break :P
<ttx> spineau: around ?
<spineau> ttx: hello
<ttx> spineau: you still have 2 work items marked TODO for Alpha2:
<ttx> Ensure access to additional rig #2 (Sylvain reported issues)
<ttx> Ensure hggdh2's test additions work in checkbox
<ttx> do you plan to complete them by the end of the day ?
<ttx> or are they no longer relavnt, or should they be postponed ?
<ttx> relevant*
<spineau> ttx: let me check
<spineau> ttx: second item can be closed, hggdh is well aware of checkbox recent additions
<ttx> ok, could you mark it as DONE, then ?
<ttx> what about the first one ?
<spineau> ttx: access to the rig #2, I guess it's the platform one , right ?
<ttx> spineau: I... suppose
<tola> When installing Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud I provided a range of IP addresses and I can see that range in my /etc/eucalytpus.local.conf - but when I type "euca-describe-addresses" I get nothing
<spineau> ttx: if yes, I haven't tried it, I'll postpone this one
<spineau> ttx: I'm going to update the blueprint
<ttx> spineau: mark as POSTPONED, then copy it to alpha3 as TODO
<spineau> ttx: ok, thanks
<ttx> thank you !
<tola> Also, I don't understand the relationship between eucalytpus.conf and eucalytus.local.conf which have conflicting settings?
<tola> eucalyptus.local.conf seems to be a addition made by Ubuntu to the upstream code
<ttx> tola: "man eucalyptus.conf" is your friend
<ttx> (also an Ubuntu addition to upstream code)
<tola> ttx: I was just reading that actually and now I understand that eucalyptus.local.conf takes precedence and used by euca_conf and shouldn't be edited directly. What I don't understand is that the config looks OK but euca-describe-addresses still returns nothing
<ttx> tola: right, that's the key issue
<ttx> tola: what is your VNET_PUBLICIPS value ?
<tola> ttx: 192.168.1.61-192.168.1.65
<tola> for the full config: http://pastebin.com/BB8k0rfs
<tola> That's what was generated during installation
<ttx> hm, looks ok to me
<ttx> tola: i suggest you look into the logs for obvious errors... and if you can't find out, open a bug
<tola> ttx: OK, will do
<ttx> Daviey: you have one TODO left which sounds like something you can't complete before the end of A2: "week 8 eucalyptus, euca2ools merge"
<ttx> Daviey: unless it's done already ?
<Daviey> ttx, Well it depends entirely what it means :)
<Daviey> I can't do a merge this week, as we haven't had a new code drop
<ttx> ok, then it should just be removed
<Daviey> ttx, However, if i go through the cycle of doing a merge - i can call it done - even if no code changes? :)
<ttx> then you should mark it DONE :)
<Daviey> hah
<ttx> your call... not TODO in all cases
<Daviey> Well week 8 merge is up to date.. so i'll mark it DONE
<ttx> \o/
<tola> what is "--addressing private" for when starting instances?
<ttx> tola: it's to avoid allocation of a public IP
<tola> ttx: Where "public" means?
 * ttx is tempted to answer "not private"...
<ttx> EC2-like instances have a private address
<ttx> one that can be used between instances
<ttx> you /can/ allocate them a public IP
<ttx> so that they are reachable from outside the cloud itself
<tola> OK, that makes sense thanks. I was wondering if it might mean public as available to the whole Internet vs. private behind a firewall
<smoser> ttx, i'll try the ap tests again right now.
<ttx> smoser: cool
<sommer> morning
<smoser> ttx, i'll get on the UEC testing. i'm still getting insufficient capacity on ap-southeast-1 for the tests. it seems i can't get more than 1 or 2 instances.
<ttx> smoser: ok, cool
<smoser> i think we may have to accept that they're not going to get done.
<ttx> sure
<ttx> smoser: don't forget to keep time to mark off your last work items
<smoser> i wish i had the problem where so many people wanted to give me money that I couldn't keep up.
<ttx> hggdh, kirkland: around ?
<ttx> hallyn: ping
<hallyn> ttx: .
<hallyn> ttx: what's up
<ccheney> ttx, doing testing
<ttx> ccheney: cool, are you on a specific testcase ?
<ccheney> ttx, just started up again, but i had done the simple vm run through already with it working
<ttx> hallyn: could you cover up some tests, like for example the "virtualization host" tests ?
<ccheney> ttx, are the rest on the iso.qa tracker?
<ttx> ccheney: I'm mostly concerned by the UEC tests, since Daviey is blocked
<hallyn> ttx: sure, i'm trying tof ind those at the website...
<ttx> hallyn: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4297/265 and http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4298/266
<ttx> hallyn: mark them started if you start them
<hallyn> ttx: i recon' those must be doen on bare metal :)
<ttx> hallyn: that's easier, yes
<hallyn> ok, will do
<ccheney> ttx, ok working on them now
<hallyn> ttx: one last q - am i skewing the results by converting the iso's to a usb stick isntead of booting cd?
<ttx> hallyn: no
<ttx> that's perfectly acceptable :)
<hallyn> excellent.  starting now
<rahman> Hi, is it possible to chnage the "Display Name" field with snmpd ? I can set "syslocation"  and "syscontact" in smpd.conf but what about other fields?
<rahman> just adding "sysname foobar" did the trick
<Daviey> kirkland / ccheney: Are you around?
<ccheney> Daviey, yes
<Daviey> ccheney, Call?
<ccheney> oh sorry
<Daviey> Hmm.. kirkland?
<ttx> Daviey, ccheney: should I run the UEC topology 1 test myself ?
<Daviey> ttx, I think ccheney is running it now
<ccheney> Daviey, working on it, but in our scrum atm
<ccheney> ttx, ^
<ttx> ccheney: looks like you started the "virtualization test", not the UEC minimal topology one
<Daviey> ttx, I can confirm the "all in one" works.. but can't easily do the alpha 2 (unless i revert to lucid kernel)
 * ttx starts up a i386 UEC test -- i'll let ccheney cover the amd64 one (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4297/494)
<ttx> Daviey: can you use your rig to check the UEC images ?
<ccheney> ttx: ok thanks
<ttx> Daviey: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4261 and http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4262
<sponzor> ureadahead-other main process (835) terminated with status 4
<sponzor> whats this?
<Daviey> ttx, Yes..
<Daviey> ttx, yes, still on scrum
<tsun> I wanna use ubuntu server as domain controller, and i'm able to login from xp machine with samba user account, but he doesn't loads/writes profiles to the server
<tsun> anyone?
<Daviey> ttx, After this, is it ok for me to put testing on hold.. Euca want to help with maverick 1.7, and are waiting on me for something
<sponzor> anyone?
<ttx> Daviey: sure -- if smoser confirms he'll run the UEC images, you can even skip those
<smoser> oh yeah. i was going to do that.
<ttx> smoser: sooner is better than later, we don't have much time left to catch a kitten killer there
<Daviey> ttx, Ok, if there is anything else left - i can pick it up after this upstream stuff.
<ttx> Daviey: I set you free :)
<Daviey> \o/ yah
<smoser> ttx, will reboot and test.
<ttx> ccheney: on amd64, you should need to dist-upgrade to fix your kernel
<ccheney> ttx: ok
<hggdh> ttx: good morning
<ttx> hggdh: yo
<smoser> hggdh, good morning
<hggdh> smoser: good morning
<hggdh> ttx: were you looking for me?
<ttx> hggdh: I think ISO testing is now under control -- critical tests missing are UEC images (smoser on it) and UEC topology 1 / amd64 (ccheney on it)
<hggdh> OK
<ttx> hggdh: I was desperately seeking ISO testing manpower, but I think it's under control now
<ttx> hggdh: you can cover your own "milestone testing"
<hggdh> ttx: yes, of course. starting on it now
<hggdh> (I mean, just after I reboot)
<hggdh> Daviey: good morning, yes, most certainlybrb
 * ttx runs UEC/i386 for kicks
<hallyn> ttx: damnit, the broadcom nic in the vostro laptops aren't supported in the livecd, making iso testing problematic
<hallyn> (hopefully it'll be on the cd after i reinstall as it was on the desktop cd, but i'm not convinced)
<ttx> beh
 * hallyn fjeers ruining the good install he had on this thing
<hallyn> but that's why it's a crash-and-burn system  :)
<sponzor> is this ubuntu 10.04 stable?
<ttx> sponzor: 10.10 alpha 2
<koruptid> Wondering if anyone might be able to help me out... I have a new 10.04 install and I need to transparently forward traffic from the box on a specific port to another box... I think I have iptables configured correctly but connections fail, is there a configuration element I'm missing?
<Daviey> hallyn, Hmm.. I thought the non-free broadcom drivers were on the cd.. Have you tried enabling jockey?
<Daviey> hallyn, It says you need to reboot.. but i haven't needed to.
<Eskills> I have recently become the administrator of a file server. I am trying to clean it up as so many people have had free reign to put anything wherever they want.  The are so many copies of the same files on the server.  I seem to remember a program to consolidate to only one copy, but can't recall.
<hallyn> Daviey: with the desktop cd, i had to install, then manually install the drivers after install
<hallyn> Daviey: with this server image, though, the IDIOTIC installer is trying to d/l apt files over network
<hallyn> so it's just hanging
<Daviey> hallyn, Interesting... for broadcom wifi drivers, in Lucid ivecd - they were on the cd.
<hallyn> looks like regression then
<hallyn> all right it finally gave up on that.  would you consider not auto-loading broadcom drivers a bug that i should file?
<hallyn> Daviey: ^
<hallyn> or, ttx: ^
<ttx> hallyn: yes (file a bug) but not necessarily against the ISo tracker
<ttx> i.e. don't mark the test as failed
<sponzor> i did raid1 /boot when installation asks me if i want to install grup yes or no?
<Byte_> hi all
<Byte_> i have a problem with my ubuntu Entreprise Cloud
<luist> hello... i just installed a ubuntu server on a virtual machine, how do i disable firewall to let me ssh to this VM?
<smoser> ttx, tests done and passed.
<Byte_> when try to star a virtual host i have this error
<koruptid> luist: did you install opensshd? server doesn't install it by default.
<Byte_> FinishedVerify: Not enough resources (VmTypeAvailability{type=VmType{name='m1.small', cpu=1, disk=2, mem=192}, max=0, available=0} < 1: vm instances.
<Byte_> can be this a rpoblem of my hardware?
<luist> koruptid, oooh :)
<Byte_> im only have 1gb of memory in the front end
<ttx> smoser: good, thanks
<koruptid> luist: always check your packages carefully. ;-)
<ttx> Daviey: the NC seems broken
<luist> koruptid, whats the package called?
<ttx> Daviey: it's autoregistered, but doesn't start up logging things to nc.log
<Daviey> ttx, *sigh*
<PeterJanku1> Hi I have small problem with postfix, could you help me pleas?
<Daviey> ttx, Any indication what the issue is?
<ttx> Daviey: you didn't have any issue ?
<koruptid> luist: off the top of my head not sure... the way to find it (and learn a little) would be to either "sudo aptitude" and look it up in the roles list or "sudo aptitide search openssh"
<luist> koruptid, thanks
<Daviey> ttx, My NC isn't on the network, due to the NIC kernel issue, so i didn't get that far
<koruptid> ugh, need iptables afficionado. >_<
<ttx> Daviey: I mean, in your recent tests, with old kernel etc
<Daviey> ttx, Sorry, no - not had that issue
<ttx> I'm investigating
<PeterJanku1> Please...
<Daviey> PeterJanku1, I'm sorry.. most of the regulars in here are snowed under testing the latest Alpha
<koruptid> Byte: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335954 ... after a bit of googling
<Daviey> PeterJanku1, It's a really busy time for us.
<Daviey> PeterJanku1, but if you ask your question - you are more likely to get an answer
<ttx> Daviey: ok, I know why it fails. The question is, how could it work for you
<Daviey> ttx, How is it failing?
<koruptid> Daviey: you know if any of the regulars are familiar with iptables... I'm on a bit of a time crunch with my issue
<ttx> Daviey: looks like it's ignoring the nodes.list
<ttx> Daviey: euca_conf and autoregistration write the node to the nodes.list
<Daviey> ttx, Interesting.. i didn't think that area got touched since A1
<PeterJanku1> OK. I have a small server with postfix only for sending warnings to the admin mail. Everything work fine, but sometime i have three new linex in my syslog:
<PeterJanku1> Jul  1 15:53:59 VyrobaServer postfix/qmgr[1647]: EBDEC20069: from=<root@VyrobaServer>, size=447, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
<PeterJanku1> Jul  1 15:54:20 VyrobaServer postfix/smtp[4393]: connect to example.net[192.0.32.10]:25: Connection timed out
<PeterJanku1> Jul  1 15:54:20 VyrobaServer postfix/smtp[4393]: EBDEC20069: to=<email@example.net>, relay=none, delay=100559, delays=100538/0.01/21/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to example.net[192.0.32.10]:25: Connection timed out)
<ttx> Daviey: editing NODES= directly in eucalyptus.conf works
<ttx> Daviey: looks like you missed a patch in your merge
<PeterJanku1> I dont know who send mail to the email@example.net, and how can i diable it.
<ttx> Daviey: but I can't see how it worked in your tests.
<Daviey> ttx, Perhaps,, but as you say.. it should have failed in A1
<Daviey> ttx, i'm investigating
<ttx> Daviey: I mean, your recent tests
<ttx> will file a bug
<Daviey> ttx, Yeah.. but i mean i don't think that area has been touched since A1
<Daviey> ttx, This is weird!
<koruptid> PeterJanku1, is this machine behind a firewall?
<Daviey> ttx, So - they are registering, but not showing in the availability zone?
<PeterJanku1> yes
<ttx> Daviey: they are registering, as in euca_conf works
<ttx> but the addition in nodes.list ,never gets picked up by the CC
<ttx> probably the specific patch that enables nodes.list was dropped
<Daviey> PeterJanku1, grep -inr example.net /etc/postfix/ <-- should give an indicator
<Daviey> ttx, 07-local_support_euca_conf-in.patch looks sane :/
<PeterJanku1> Daviey: nothing return
<Daviey> PeterJanku1, look in /etc/aliases ?
<PeterJanku1> Daviey: # See man 5 aliases for format
<PeterJanku1> postmaster:    root
<PeterJanku1> clamav: root
<Daviey> PeterJanku1, I'm really sorry, but i can't help further at this point - hopefully someone else can chime in
<Daviey> ttx, Hmm
<PeterJanku1> ok thanks a lot
<Daviey> ttx, Hmm.. it could indeed have been dropped :(... but i really don't understand why it worked in A1
<ttx> what worked in A1 ?
<Daviey> ttx, This issue.
<ttx> Daviey: on a call, brb
<Daviey> ttx, Ok, am investigating
 * ccheney brb, got to run to drugstore for wife
<Byte_> i have a problem trying to star my first virtual machine in UEC
<Byte_> y have this error all the time
<Byte_> inishedVerify: Not enough resources (VmTypeAvailability{type=VmType{name='m1.small', cpu=1, disk=2, mem=192}, max=0, available=0} < 1: vm instances.
<Daviey> ttx, For info.. it does seem to be a valid bug, i can see where the code is missing.
<ttx> cool
<Daviey> ttx, What is troubling more, is i can't see how it got dropped!!
<soren> Byte_: As I said, you should mention where you are running this..
<Byte_> im install UEC in a machine
<Byte_> i create a default virtual host,
<Daviey> ttx, If you can raise the bug, can you assign it to me please so i can see it
<Byte_> im connect to the server with ssh and run this comand to start the machine
<koruptid> If anyone could help me out... I'm trying to do a port forward using iptables... according to everything I'm reading it should work but it doesn't.
<Byte_> euca-run-instances -k mykey emi-E0411078
<soren> Byte_: Uh... You're running this on a rackspace cloud server, right?
<Byte_> yes
<soren> Ok, good. That's key information.
<MTecknology> I have NO idea why I keep getting these errors. This user is legit traffic. They're not doing anything odd. I get a few thousand of these every day when this person works..   Jun 30 13:16:18 incipio kernel: [325790.562108] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=52:54:00:63:d5:dc:54:42:49:02:8c:85:08:00 SRC=10.41.0.194 DST=10.41.0.5 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=22722 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=54308 DPT=80 WINDOW=16127 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0
<MTecknology> I'm lost as to why I'm getting these - she doesn't even use that server much of ever
<soren> Byte_: You should elaborate on what you've set up so far.
<MTecknology> I'm guessing it has something to do with ACK FIN - but that's all I can get
<MTecknology> They all come as either SYN or ACK FIN - afaict
<MTecknology> Any ideas what it could be?
<ttx> Daviey: got inet connection trouble
<ttx> Daviey: not able to file the bug
<bogeyd6> how can you look up who is the maintainer of a package?
<soren> bogeyd6: Ubuntu packages customarily don't have maintainers in the same sense as Debian.
<koruptid> Anyone here able to answer some questions with iptables?
<bogeyd6> soren, there is a zoneminder package that is riddled with bugs and an incomplete install
<soren> bogeyd6: Of course there are exceptions, but generally, all packages are maintained by everyone.
<bogeyd6> *universe*
<SpamapS> koruptid: just ask your question, if we know, we'll answer
<bogeyd6> soren, like the whole purpose of zoneminder if the web interface for administration, yet the install doesnt setup the apache conf file
<soren> bogeyd6: Never heard of it.
<bogeyd6> ill file a bug
<koruptid> SpamapS, I'm trying to configure the server to forward traffic on a port to another machine but all the tutorials I'm finding are designed for a machine acting as a gateway to an internal network.
<ttx> Daviey: bug 600687
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 600687 in eucalyptus "[maverick] Regression: nodes.list is ignored by CC" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600687
<Daviey> ttx, thanks
 * ccheney back
<bogeyd6> bug 507004
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 507004 in zoneminder "Manual postinstalation step required for zoneminder" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507004
<bogeyd6> gonna go ahead and confirm that
<bogeyd6> How do I mark that it affect 10.04 x64?
<SpamapS> koruptid: thats because to do the port forwarding the machine *must* be the gateway for the machine it is forwarding to
<SpamapS> koruptid: the only other way it will work is with a proxy
<koruptid> SpamapS, what method would you recommend for that?
<SpamapS> koruptid: something protocol-aware is the best. What protocol do you want to forward?
<koruptid> SpamapS: it is a .NET Remoting app.
<koruptid> SpamapS: TCP based... I think it may use a modified HTTP but I'm not sure
<SpamapS> koruptid: "modified HTTP" == FAIL
<SpamapS> koruptid: if they are screwing with HTTP.. they're seriously crack headed
<SpamapS> koruptid: you can try haproxy ... it has the ability to proxy non-HTTP TCP protocols
<SpamapS> hey has anyone setup postfix to do secure message delivery through a relay host and been able to get it to verify CA certs?
<geneticx_> morning everyone, I know this is completely unrelated but can someone explain to me the difference between a single phase and three phase power circuit and how this affects a server?
 * SpamapS should probably just switch to client side certs actually... hm
<SpamapS> geneticx_: 3 phase power is more efficient for high load. Usually servers themselves don't support 3-phase, but high grade power management / battery backup units do
<joel_> I'm running lucid on ec2, and I need to run kernel linux-ec2 2.6.32-307 because of LP #560717 (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/2010-June/011427.html). I am looking for that aki in the 'ec2-describe-images --all' output, but I don't see it. suggestions?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 560717 in linux "ports kernel lacks device-mapper as built-in (causes LVM not to activate)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560717
<geneticx_> SpamapS: sorry, when you say more efficient, you mean they consume less amps?
<SpamapS> geneticx_: actually no, it just allows the transmission lines to be smaller and the transformers to be simpler.
<ttx> smoser: you're all set wrt. cloud images ?
<smoser> yeah, i think we're good.
<SpamapS> geneticx_: "Large rectifier systems may have three-phase inputs; the resulting DC current is easier to filter (smooth) than the output of a single-phase rectifier. Such rectifiers may be used for battery charging," http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-phase_electric_power
<smoser> and i even am getting i386 in ap-southeast-1 tested.
<smoser> so the onlyt thing missing will be amd64 ap-southeast-1, and i've sniffed that they boot.
<geneticx_> SpamapS: the reason why I ask is that we have 2 IBM bladecenters plugged into a 208V/60amp 3phase and we are looking into lowering this to single phase, but I really don't know how this will affect the servers
<joel_> smoser: actually I'm reading your blog re: my issue... thanks for writing up how to do an upgrade
<smoser> woohoo, a reader of my blog other than my mom
<smoser> :)
<ttx> smoser: that's me
<ttx> been reading up the cloud-config post for a presentation :)
 * ttx eods, will bbl
<SpamapS> geneticx_: for blades 3 phase is probably saving you a little bit on heat and power consumption
<joel_> smoser: how do new ubuntu kernels become available as an aki? do we wait on canonical to release them, or could I create one?
<smoser> joel_, you sit and wait until i smile upon you :)
<smoser> only priviledge accounts are allowed to register kernels on ec2.  Canonical is one of those.
<smoser> the canonical account uploads new kernels anytime its uploading a new build that has a kernel that isn't published yet.
<smoser> and new builds are done daily/semi-weekly.
<SpamapS> geneticx_: why are you switching it to single phase? are you not fully utilizing the blade center?
<geneticx_> SpamapS: that makes sense. Yeah, we are not fully utilizing it. We have a 208V/60 amp 3phase circuit with only 1 bladecenter and we are currently at 10 amps right now
<geneticx_> and difference in price between a single phase and three phase is around 1K
<joel_> smoser: ok great... I've installed 2.6.32-307 in my instance, which was built around june 18, so I guess the aki would be coming shortly?
<SpamapS> geneticx_: the only reason to have 3-phase is to max it out. :)
<geneticx_> a month
<geneticx_> SpamapS: I agree
<SpamapS> geneticx_: if you ever need to fully utilize those two blade centers you'll probably save money w/ 3phase because it will take two single phase circuits
<SpamapS> but, by then you'll have realized that blades are a losing battle and just buy a big box and use virtualization ;)
<smoser> where do you see that 2.6.32-307 was built ~ june 18 ?
<smoser> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ec2 shows it just occurred
<smoser> ah.
<joel_> ah, sorry... I was going off https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/2010-June/011427.html
<geneticx_> SpamapS: yeah the thing is we don't get billed by power consumption but for having those circuits there. =(
<joel_> assumed it would be +/- a few days, but obviously I should have checked LP
<SpamapS> geneticx_: yeah thats pretty much everybody
<koruptid> how do you detect if apparmor is blocking something?
<smoser> my guess is it just made it into updates from proposed.
<smoser> the next lucid build (which builds twice weekly) will pick it up if it is in updates
<smoser> there is a bug in our process in that nothing publishes kernels from -proposed
<joel_> ok cool, I will look out for it
<joel_> thanks for the great work
<geneticx_> SpamapS: so I don't see how we can save money later on if the blades will work on either single or three phase
<SpamapS> geneticx_: if a single blade center hits 15 amps .. you're S.O.L .. many companies will shut off a 20 amp circuit that sustains 15 amps.
<SpamapS> I know we had to ask for permission to raise ours to 17 amps because for 3 hours a day we had boxes crunching numbers and taking our circuits to that level
<SpamapS> (in a Savvis data center)
<SpamapS> damn..
<SpamapS> alpha2 seems to boot in about 2 seconds on vmware
<smoser> can i get someone to please sponsor a -proposed upload for the landscape team ?
<smoser> kirkland maybe?
<geneticx_> 80% utilization eh!? so what do you think, lower to single phase (save some on the bill) or stay with the current set up
<SpamapS> geneticx_: save on the bill, monitor utilization
<SpamapS> geneticx_: plus, if you do have to switch back, there should be no install charge since you already had 3phase.
<geneticx_> SpamapS: sounds good, these PDUs we have in place now don't need to be changed right?
<SpamapS> geneticx_: probably.
<SpamapS> geneticx_: I mean, a switch or setting yes
<SpamapS> geneticx_: *definitely* RTFM on that
<koruptid> okay, ran into another issue here... I have haproxy installed and configured... it works just find running it by hand using sudo, but running it with init.d/haproxy start nothing happens
<smoser> bug 594594 has branch lp:~free.ekanayaka/landscape-client/lucid-1.5.2.1-0ubuntu0.10.04.0
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 594594 in landscape-client "Update jaunty, karmic, lucid and maverick to landscape-client 1.5.2" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594594
<SpamapS> koruptid: because there's no config file?
<koruptid> SpamapS, there's a config file... /etc/haproxy/haproxy.cfg
<geneticx_> SpamapS: I will, thank you sir
<RoyK^> hi all - quick ssh tunnel question in case someone has it ready - I want to ssh from my laptop (a) into box (b) and have that act as a 'proxy' to host c:80 - how can I do that with ssh? -R?
<RoyK^> box (b) and (c) are behind the same firewall
<koruptid> SpamapS, found it /etc/default/haproxy was 0.
<RoyK^> ah - got it -L
<SpamapS> koruptid: ugh.. I hate that.
<koruptid> SpamapS, whose bright idea was it to make it so that by default a newly installed daemon won't be able to start?
<luist> how do i mount remote home (NIS) from ext3 to my ubuntu server that is ext4?
<SpamapS> koruptid: I don't know.. its already listed as a bug I think.
<SpamapS> koruptid: I think the idea is you need to configure it before you enable it.
<koruptid> SpamapS, yeah... be really REALLY nice if it said that in the install output. >_<  oh well, got it working in the long run and it may yet save my bacon, lol.
<SpamapS> koruptid: I think the startup scripts should say something like "DISABLED" when they encounter ENABLED==0 .. most of them just exit 0
<hggdh> question on debian-installer preseed, Maverick A2. How can I select a specific mirror to use? I am getting set to gb.archive.ubuntu.com, and I do not see where I can set it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/457920/
<koruptid> SpamapS, that seems like a very reasonable change that would save people a lot of headaches
<ccheney> ttx, i tested uec 1 on maverick amd64 and it won't start a instance complaining about libvirt
<ccheney> ttx, have you seen any other complaints about that?
<luist> help please... trying to mount users homes from nis server and getting this: http://pastie.org/1026904  the fstab line is: 192.168.0.1:/home/users/       /home/users     nfs     defaults        0 0
<cloakable> luist: have you installed nfs-common on the client?
<luist> cloakable, hm.. no... installing it now
<cloakable> luist: that would be your problem
<luist> cloakable, thanks it worked :)
<cloakable> luist: of course it did ;)
<cloakable> I've setup NFS $HOME many a time :)
<koruptid> luist, okay... I can't resist...
 * koruptid hands luist a shiny new facepalm
<cloakable> xD
<luist> thats what i get for coming back to thank :P
<cloakable> ;)
<koruptid> luist that's okay... I've had at least four facepalms today
<koruptid> luist, latest one was realizing that the init.d scripts on new daemons tend to be disabled by default. Another was when I "restarted" ufw thinking it was already running and locked myself out
<koruptid> here's a question for ya'll... is /etc/sudoers read lilo when it comes to how it assigns rules?
<cloakable> Why would /etc/sudoers read lilo?
<koruptid> cloakable, I mean as in last rule in the file gets preference over first... last in last out
<cloakable> I'm not sure
<cloakable> Actually, it's in /etc/sudoers if you read it
<cloakable> # Uncomment to allow members of group sudo to not need a password
<cloakable> # (Note that later entries override this, so you might need to move
<cloakable> # it further down)
<cloakable> So yes, sudoers is read lilo
<cloakable> So yes, sudoers is read lifo
<cloakable> Well
 * cloakable hands koruptid a shiny facepalm :)
<koruptid> yay! facepalm for me
<koruptid> I must have deleted those lines, lol
<cloakable> heh
<luist> can anyone help me to configure NIS? i mounted the remote home and service is running, /etc/defaultdomain is correct and /etc/yp.conf has the right conf also... (same of a machine that already has a working NIS) what else am i missing?
<cloakable> You're missing LDAP
<cloakable> ;)
<ttx> ccheney: yes
<koruptid> ugh, ufw is really really starting to get on my nerves
<cloakable> disable it
<ttx> ccheney: thought it was an apparmor thing (bug 599450)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 599450 in linux "[apparmor] getattr handled incorrectly in 2.6.35-6.7" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599450
 * cloakable dislikes ufw
<ttx> ccheney: but I didn't really manage to make it boot, even after that
<koruptid> cloakable, I'd prefer to have it enabled... I'm just trying to figure out why it is ignoring the app list
<SpamapS> hrm..
<SpamapS> so I just booted with BOOT_DEGRADED=false ...
<SpamapS> both disks are available..
<SpamapS> but the RAID1 arrays all came up degraded
<SpamapS> as in.. missing one disk entirely
<ttx> ccheney: have a try with apparmor disabled, see if you go further -- file a bug if that fails
<ttx> SpamapS: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/mdadm/+bug/557429 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 557429 in ubuntu-release-notes "array with conflicting changes is assembled with data corruption/silent loss" [Undecided,Fix released]
<koruptid> SpamapS, I'll better you on that one... my install says I have a hardware raid that doesn't exist
<ttx> SpamapS: or another one ?
<ttx> alpha2 is out, fwiw
<SpamapS> I'm not sure if its the same thing
<ttx> sounds slightly different from your desc
<luist> cloakable, was that for me?
<SpamapS> ttx: yes it doesn't seem entirely reproducible either.. so maybe race or something
<SpamapS> ttx: no I think this may be the same thing
<ttx> SpamapS: there is no reason why this one would be magically fixed
<SpamapS> ttx: its a bit scary. I always thought mdadm would "do the right thing" and fail miserably if anything was inconsistent
<ttx> SpamapS: it needs some love
<luist> can anyone help me to configure NIS? i mounted the remote home and service is running, /etc/defaultdomain is correct and /etc/yp.conf has the right conf also... (same of a machine that already has a working NIS) what else am i missing?
<SpamapS> ttx: in this case, what I don't like is that the only indication outside /proc/mdstat I have is three lines saying "DegradedArray event detected" ...
<SpamapS> might also have been bug 539597
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 539597 in mdadm "bogus debconf question "mdadm/boot_degraded"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539597
<SpamapS> no thats not it..
<cloakable> luist: yes :)
<cloakable> !nis
<cloakable> Hmm
<luist> cloakable, i cant use ldap here.. everything uses nis already
<koruptid> speaking of... if a non-mirrored swap drive dies on ubuntu server... what happens?
<joel_> you'll have to clean your fan
<cloakable> luist: poor you
<luist> cloakable, yes :( now help me?
<cloakable> luist: Switch to ldap?
<ccheney> ttx, ok, just got back from lunch
<koruptid> I'm just wondering if it kernel panics or not... right now I have my system set up so that the swap space doesn't mirror for obvious performance reasons.
<luist> cloakable,  -.-
<ttx> ccheney: dos what I say make sense ?
<ttx> does*
<cloakable> luist: I set up NIS once. Then I regained my sanity.
<cloakable> Now I use LDAP, and everything is well
<ccheney> ttx, i think so, trying it now
<ccheney> ttx, that fixed it
<ccheney> ttx, is the apparmor bug already documented?
<ttx> ccheney: you can start instances ? they end up running ?
<ttx> bug 599450
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 599450 in linux "[apparmor] getattr handled incorrectly in 2.6.35-6.7" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599450
<ccheney> ttx, yes
<ccheney> ah yea ok
<ttx> ccheney: good!
<ttx> only two known bugs preventing usage out of the box (with workarounds) -- not too bad
<ttx> kirkland, jiboumans : ccheney managed to run an instance, once bug 600687 and bug 599450 are workedaround
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 600687 in eucalyptus "[maverick] Regression: nodes.list is ignored by CC" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600687
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 599450 in linux "[apparmor] getattr handled incorrectly in 2.6.35-6.7" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599450
<ttx> so we have a known status for A2 now
<ttx> ccheney: register test results (PASS with two bugs)
<ccheney> ok
<kirkland> ttx: ccheney: cool, thanks, guys
<ccheney> glad to see all the bugs are already documented :)
<ttx> ccheney: that apparmor issue is also preventing mysql from starting up
<ccheney> ttx, yea saw in the report
<bogeyd6> ubuntu keyserver is being very slow today
<bventura> hello, when i log into ubuntu on a shell I get a message "37 packages can be updated. 16 updates are security updates. ".... where does that summary come from, how can I get aptitude or dpkg to summarize like that (so i can get a cronjob to mail the info to me on the regular) ?
<bogeyd6> bventura, comes from landscape-common and apticron will email you the updates
<bventura> cool thanks ill check it out
<Daviey> ccheney, Glad the apparmor isn't my problem :)
<ccheney> Daviey, yea
<kirkland> smoser: did you get that upload sponsored?
<smoser> mathiaz, did I ?
<mathiaz> smoser: On my way
<mathiaz> smoser: I'll do it by today
<mathiaz> smoser: is this enough or should I do it earlier?
<smoser> mathiaz, today is good enough. thanks.
<kirkland> smoser: mathiaz: okay, so i won't worry abou this
<tyska> is there some way to see creation date of files????
<guntbert> tyska: stat filename shows three timestamps - one is the creation
<xperia> hello to all. i am looking for documentation how to setup easy and secure "simply machine forums" on my ubuntu lucid server ? does anybody know a howto for that ? the websearch does nothing delever for that
<cemc> is there a way to find out the order of installed packages? with apt-get or dpkg maybe? I would like to see the last X number of packages that were installed
<EvilTrek> i'm trying to configure BIND9, and I followed the guide located at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<EvilTrek> but its not working o.o
<EvilTrek> and yes i specified the IP of the server in network configs on the systems that use the DNS server
<EvilTrek> syslog shows no errors...
<EvilTrek> and...
<EvilTrek> http://starfleet.pastebin.com/0CujvHVj   <--- this is one of the things i've named in the server with an IN A <ip> entry
<EvilTrek> in the main db
<EvilTrek> er zone's db
<EvilTrek> can someone help me out with BIND9?
<sponzor> i do /etc/init.d/hostname restart and get replay Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) ...
<sponzor> anyone?
<Danawar2> .w
<hggdh> sponzor: I am not sure what is your question
<cloakable> sponzor: so um, "man 8 service"?
<cloakable> When did rtfm go out of fashion?
<maek> what are some the way I can deploy ubuntu server automated and over the network?
<SpamapS> maek: can you pxe boot?
<maek> SpamapS: yes
<maek> im looking for a kickstart replacment or the nod that kickstart is the way
<maek> is preseed the same as kickstart?
<SpamapS> kickstart is the way, AFAIK
<SpamapS> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer  note: I haven't tried that exact documentation's steps
<EvilTrek> anyone here know bind9 well?
#ubuntu-server 2010-07-02
<SpamapS> mathiaz: ping
<maek> SpamapS: thanks
<Danawar2> #hunt
<Danawar2> Sorry.
 * smoser heads out for a long weekend
<zul> mathiaz: dude happy canada day....stop working ;)
<pictureaday> Anyone available to help me out (i'm having boot issues)
<smoser> a happy canada day to all
<pictureaday> :(
<uvirtbot> New bug: #600874 in samba (main) "Segfault in libtalloc, pam_smbpass" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600874
<kman> Hello all.  Is this a good place to ask a question about Ubuntu login problems?
<twb> That depends where the problem is
<kman> twb so there is someone out there.  I am having a double login issue.  I forgot the password, went through the recovery console, reset the password and now it prompts for login id, then the password, password again, and then back to userid prompt.  I can't log in.
<kman> I searched the web and found others complaining about this.  May be something about a bug in the gdm.  Not sure how to get around this.
<twb> I can't help you with gdm
<kman> was hoping some Ubuntu expert would be able to point me in the right direction.
<twb> Can you reproduce the problem in the getty?
<kman> is there a better IRC I should try for this question?
<twb> #ubuntu, I suppose.
<chrismsnz> kman: that doesn't sound right
<chrismsnz> are you getting help in #ubuntu?
<kman> HI there just switched to #ubuntu to see if anyone there can help.  Thanks for the suggestion.
<chrismsnz> I can try give you a hand if you like
<kman> sure.
<chrismsnz> just let me know - I'm idling at the end of work on a friday _b
<chrismsnz> ok
<chrismsnz> so you forgot your password?
<kman> What would you suggest?
<chrismsnz> How did you reset your password? Did you go in via recovery/single user mode?
<kman> I'll give a few details if you don't mind.  Am putting together a server for experimenting for a client.  Had a pile of parts - Mobo, CPU, RAm, hard drive etc.  So put it altogether booted the system and it comes up with the login prompt for Ubuntu.  No idea what the password is.
<kman> Yes I went in through recovery, listed the users, set the password for the one I wanted.  then exit, resume normal startup and now it does the Id prompt followed by 2 password prompts. and then prompts for the id again.
<chrismsnz> okay
<chrismsnz> so is this in the graphical screen (GDM?) or the text screen (terminal/tty)?
<kman> It is the text screen on this version.
<chrismsnz> right - does it have the ubuntu version there?
<kman> being new to Ubuntu and coming from the Windows world of GUI's I will want the graphical interface.
<chrismsnz> sure
<kman> I think its 9.04.  Restarting now to see for sure.
<chrismsnz> ah ok, sure
<kman> Yes 9.04 tty1 prompt
<kman> There is no network connection if that makes any difference.
<chrismsnz> shouldn't matter
<chrismsnz> so you type in your username and it prompts you with "Password:"?
<kman> Yes right now it says <login:
<kman> I enter the user id and it prompts with Password:
<chrismsnz> and when you enter the password?
<kman> I enter the password I just set in the recovery mode and it prompts again for the Password:  then it goes back to the login: prompt.
<chrismsnz> right
<chrismsnz> well... that's not normal behaviour. If your password is incorrect it should ask you for your login again directly instead of your password again
<chrismsnz> after a pause
<kman> Almost no pause.   Nothing noticiable.
<twb> There's little pause because he's authenticating against flat files on the local host
<kman> If it is a pause it is at most 2 seconds.
<twb> Most likely is that you've mistyped the new password
<chrismsnz> kman: it might be worth going through recovery again - or a complete reinstall of a current version
<twb> Get root again, reset the password with "passwd fred", then run "login" and try to log in.
<kman> No I've retried a few time thinking that myself.
<twb> kman: you might have mistyped it *when setting the password*
<chrismsnz> twb: my systems always gave me a pause - i always assumed it was some sort of rate limiting feature
<twb> chrismsnz: it might do that, too
<kman> just going through recovery mod enow.
<chrismsnz> also - which user did you reset the password for? it may be a system or disabled user and not allowed to log in at all
<kman> I am at the root prompt.  ls /home to see the accounts.  I then select the kman one I expect to log in with.  passwd kman
<kman> I get the Enter new UNIX password:  I enter kman to keep it simple.  then it prompts with Retype new UNIX password:  I retype kman.
<chrismsnz> cool
<chrismsnz> type "login" from the recovery prompt
<kman> It then indicates passwd: password updated successfully.
<kman> I just tried the login.  prompted twice and then says  "Segmentation fault"
<chrismsnz> ooh
<chrismsnz> might be looking at a hardware problem there chief, or a corrupt install
<chrismsnz> like i said, I've never had a system prompt me twice for a password - and a segfault from the login/bash process is dodgy indeed
<kman> I'm surfing on segmentation fault right now to see what is out there.
<chrismsnz> haha - it just means the program crashed
<chrismsnz> are you at a root prompt in recovery at the moment?
<kman> If I installed the OS with a different mobo and moved the hard drive to a new box would this cause the problem?  I bet it's having problems talking to the hardware.
<chrismsnz> possibly - if it was problems with the hardware you'd probably notice them earlier in the bootup sequence
<chrismsnz> do: grep kman /etc/passwd
<chrismsnz> and tell me what it says after the last ":" on the line
<kman> kman:x:1000:1000:kman,,,:/home/kman:/bin/bash
<chrismsnz> ok
<chrismsnz> now type /bin/bash
<chrismsnz> and see if it breaks for you
<kman> no problem it just accepts it with same prompt after I type that.
<chrismsnz> this might not work, but try: "su - kman"
<kman> That seemed to work.  The prompt changed to the $.
<chrismsnz> yep, it means you're a user now
<chrismsnz> ok, type exit
<chrismsnz> then reboot
<chrismsnz> try logging in again normally
<kman> I'm remembering now.  This was my experiment with a samba server to share files between windows and Ubuntu.  Mobo did not support Sata drives so I put it aside.  Didn't want to buy IDE drives.  Now I have a different mobo that supports the sata.
<chrismsnz> it shouldn't really matter - the version of ubuntu is fairly recent and autodetects hardware on boot
<chrismsnz> you might be better off with a clean install mate _b
<kman> I'm beginning to agree.
<chrismsnz> i take it you still can't log in?
<maek_> sorry im confused. does preseed = kickstart?
<kman> Just tried to restart normally and still getting the double prompt.
<chrismsnz> maek_: pretty much
<chrismsnz> maek_: preseeding can automate the install - partitions, packages etc...
<maek_> chrismsnz: do you know of any good preseed resources that would show all the options and an example of two for said option. do you serve up a preseed file with the kernel option of ks=http://path/to/preseed ?
<twb> preseed and kickstart are two different solutions to the same problem.
<maek_> does kickstart work just as well or is it kind of sticked into ubuntu?
<chrismsnz> kman: the only thing I can think of that may have happened is that the system was configured to use /dev/hd* as the filesystem, which may not exist using sata drives (they become /dev/sd*)
<twb> Personally I'd be using preseed because it has been in d-i longer, and the file format isn't so fugly
<chrismsnz> but that still doesn't explain everything.
<kman> chris still can't log in.  I'll try a clean install.  That should eliminate some potential issues.
<chrismsnz> if there's nothing of importance on the system, reinstall with current version and call me in the morning
<maek_> twb: ok. I have a chance to start over. I just got the go ahead to move our dev and staging to ubuntu and id like to do everything the debian/ubuntu was as much as possible
<chrismsnz> maek_: have you had a look at this? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<twb> maek_: to invoke preseed uses different boot: parameters; see the appendix of the installation-guide
<chrismsnz> it's a good starting point
<maek_> chrismsnz: thanks
<kman> Thanks Chris.  YOu down New Zealand way?
<chrismsnz> yep
<kman> I visited there for 1 week about 20 years ago.  Nice place.  Wish I'd stayed longer.
<chrismsnz> it's awesome when the weather is good! :)
<maek_> and flight of the concords
<chrismsnz> hehe - gotta love those guys
<chrismsnz> little known fact: they pitched their show to one of the networks here and were turned down before HBO
<chrismsnz> bet they're kicking themselves now!
<kman> Gotta go.  Thanks for the help.
<maek_> yeah, I talked with this girl from nz said they were more famous here then in nz
<chrismsnz> pleasure, kman
<chrismsnz> maek_: yeah, i mean they're popular here, but they have a following in the US really
<maek_> chrismsnz: yeah I saw them perform in vegas about 2 weeks ago
<chrismsnz> ahh awesome!
<chrismsnz> I wanna see some shows in vegas
<twb> chrismsnz: you're not the same .nz chris that wrote an httpd in forth?
<maek_> we have lots of shows
<chrismsnz> haeelll no
<chrismsnz> hey maek_ - have you heard of a show over there called "Scoundrels"?
<maek_> if anyone knows what cobbler is for kickstart is there a similar program for preseed? it manage all the bits for you like setting up the pxe dirs and dhcpd stuff and generating the preseed from a template
<twb> maek_: di-netboot-assistant or FAI are the things I've seen
<twb> maek_: obviously for preseeding, you can simply examine the seeds of an installed system
<maek_> chrismsnz: no just a chain of pubs called Scoundrels
<chrismsnz> sweet
<maek_> twb: thanks.
<chrismsnz> When I used netboot/preseed I put it together myself... might checkout di-netboot-assistant
<twb> Yeah, di-netboot-assistant is only SLIGHTLY more useful than annoying
<twb> It's dead easy to use dnsmasq for PXE booting
<chrismsnz> yeah, i had dnsmasq built into the router so that was pretty simple
<twb> And now, you should be able to send the preseed file over TFTP, so you don't need HTTP
<sponzor> what is wrong? http://pastebin.com/fY5AWXzS
<chrismsnz> anyway i'm out of here
<maek_> oh cool
<twb> Meaning that you can just put the preseed files in /srv/tftp next to the netboot kernel/ramdisk
<maek_> chrismsnz: thanks for the help
<chrismsnz> bye
<chrismsnz> np
<twb> sponzor: Ubuntu now uses upstart as its init, so everything you know about SysV init goes out the window
<twb> (Including policy-rc.d, the bastards.)
<sponzor> damn i dont know notting about upstart :/
<lifeless> twb: patches considered ?
<twb> sponzor: go read the service(8) and restart(8) manpages, as that output instructed you to do.
<twb> lifeless: the Debian upstart maintainer wasn't enthusiastic about it IIRC
<lifeless> ah well
<twb> lifeless: I don't interact with Ubuntu devs
<sponzor> can i change it back to init.d?
<twb> lifeless: what I'm doing at the moment is diverting /sbin/initctl and replacing it with a stub (basically /bin/false)
<twb> I don't even know if that's working, really.  The postinst runs "start foo" and that tries to talk to some dbus-type daemon that isn't running inside the chroot
<sponzor> becose service doesnt work like it should? http://pastebin.com/4ZLMXzmq
<maek_> twb: where would the seeds from the install be?
<sponzor> common this is confusing :/ http://pastebin.com/bxfVVbn9
<twb> maek_: debconf --get-selections
<twb> Er, debconf-get-selections, from debconf-utils
<maek_> twb: thanks
<scar> sponzor, did you try /etc/init.d/hostname restart?
<sponzor> scar: that is the first thing i try :)
<sponzor> is this a bug?
<twb> Technically /etc/init.d/hostname restart SHOULD work
<twb> It's a legacy compatibility layer
<twb> sponzor: you cannot change back to init.d
<sponzor> in my case it doesnt. i think i should downgrade to ubuntu 9...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #600908 in bacula (main) "Spurious error during authorization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600908
<twb> sponzor: what are you actually trying to do?
<twb> Set the active hostname from /etc/hostname?
<sponzor> yes
<sponzor> the hostname is ok now i m yust confused with new feauteres :P
<twb> Just cheat
<twb> hostname $(cat /etc/hostname)
<kai> hi folks
<maek_> stupid question. coming from redhat I can do service inetd restart - how do I restart inetd
<kai> maek_: /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<kai> with sudo, of course
<kai> if you use a recent ubuntu install it might complain about using a different set of commands, and tell you what to use now
<kai> :)
<maek_> kai: thanks, the reason Im confused is there is not init script for inetd in /etc/init.d
<basso> Hello, can anyone help me getting an ftp server up and running?
<maek_> I have /etc/inet.conf with my tftpd entry and /usr/sbin/inetd is running, just dont see how its getting started
<kai> interesting, that's new :)
<kai> you can tell I haven't used inetd in a while
<kai> check out man update-inetd
<maek_> :)
<maek_> ok thanks
<kai> that seems to be a tool to update the inetd.conf, and that also tells inetd to reload the config
<maek_> yeah I was thinking just hup it but seemed like there would be a slicker way
<maek_> thanks
<kai> I'm sure this is somehow related to the new startup stuff
<kai> but I haven't really tried to understand that
<huats> morning
<uvirtbot> New bug: #600920 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.37-1ubuntu5.4 failed to install/upgrade: sous-processus script post-installation installé tué par le signal (Interrompre)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600920
<Mateo_> Hi everyone !
<Mateo_> I'm trying to setup subdomain with virtualhosts but every subdomain redirects me to the folder of the domain...
<Mateo_> this is my conf: http://pastebin.com/1u1wy21D
<Jeeves_> Mateo_: Can you try this? http://pastebin.com/5GzHEANE
<Mateo_> Jeeves_: now i have a 403 error even if my folder project is chmod 755...
<Mateo_> Jeeves_: this is the stat of my index.html file: Access: (0755/-rwxr-xr-x)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)
<rahman> Hi, in our university we have some academic library services that only accessible with the ip addresses of the university. We want the academic stuff to use these services whereever they are, not only from the universit network. But as these services are private we need to do this with user authentication. So, can a proxy server (like squid)  used to achive this purpose? Or there is some other ways to do this?
<Jeeves_> Mateo_: How's the permission of the upper directories?
<Mateo_> Jeeves_: the same
<Jeeves_>  Mateo_ What's in your errorlog?
<Mateo_> i'm trying to chown the folder for www-data, but i don't remember the format... sudo chwon www-data:www-data my/folder ?
<trapmax> y
<Mateo_> Jeeves_: [Fri Jul 02 09:44:53 2010] [error] client denied by server configuration: /home/kunedev/projects/worldcup/index.html
<Mateo_> Jeeves_: i dont' know how, but now it looks like it works ...
<Mateo_> Jeeves_: thanks for your help !!!
<cpf> mase_wk: Hi there :)
<mase_wk> cpf: hey
<cpf> So, what I need to know is how to "start" mysqld without the service/init.d commands...
<cpf> So I might catch an error.
<mase_wk> firstly can you dpkg -l | grep mysql
<mase_wk> and pastebin the output
<cpf> http://pastebin.com/MTcM1hTP
<mase_wk> k looking
<cpf> Trying to figure out some things in the logs. Nothing important yet...
<mase_wk> hmm ok
<mase_wk> so have a look in  the init script, there will be a mysqld binary somewhere, it may even be in your PATH
<mase_wk> run that , i think there is a debugging more
<mase_wk> mode*
<mase_wk> i take it you just did an apt-get install mysql-server to install this ?
<cpf> When I run it, it freezes... Haven't found any relevant debugging in man also.
<cpf> Pretty much, it was installed by tasksel.
<cpf> I could always try a reinstall...
<mase_wk> just try running that
<mase_wk> on the off chance something wasn't configured correctly
<cpf> I'm trying to run the mysqld command, it's hanging...
<mase_wk> not really sure why your having an issue to be honest
<cpf> Oh, you mean reinstall? :D
<cpf> Me neither.
<cpf> It's weird in a whole, yesterday everything worked like a charm.
<mase_wk> wait,  did you get prompted for a password during install ?
<mase_wk> for the root user ?
<cpf> Yes.
<mase_wk> hmm ok
<cpf> And I used it yesterday.
<mase_wk> did the server crash at all ?
<cpf> No.
<cpf> But reinstall did fix it...
<mase_wk> hmm
<mase_wk> odd
<cpf> Very.
<cpf> I'm not even sure it overwrote my config files.
<mase_wk> it shouldn't have
<cpf> It didn't... Configs are as I set them.
<cpf> Hmm, going to take a reboot, if it fails at that point, it's probably because of that.
<cpf> Ok, so reboot didn't break the mySQL
<cpf> Guess problem is solved. Although the problem wasn't found.
<cpf> Thanks anyway :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #288358 in nmap "Nmap package missing lua libraries, also doesn't look in debian locations" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288358
<uvirtbot> New bug: #600936 in mysql-5.1 "mysql-5.1 fails to build from source in maverick" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600936
<uvirtbot> New bug: #365719 in nmap (main) "no nmap package in Ubuntu repository for 9.04" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365719
<uvirtbot> New bug: #600950 in nut (main) "nut-snmp cannot talk to netvision ups because of upstream bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600950
<Roxyhart0> hi there, somebody has intalled gnarwl sucessfully?
<oCean_> Roxyhart0: it's in the repos isn't it? (never used it myself)
<Roxyhart0> it is for autoreply ...i am not sure if work fine in ubuntu
<oCean_> Roxyhart0: don't know. It's in the repos, so installation should not be a problem
<Roxyhart0> ok, thanks
<KnightStalker> Hello
<KnightStalker> I saw my postfix sending(receivng worked) not working so,I searched google and finded out to test host -t mx gmail.com for example,I saw it failing,any reasons?thats showed via postfix tail " Name service error for name=gmail.com type=MX: Host not found, try again"
<soren> KnightStalker: Busted DNS setup, probably.
<soren> KnightStalker: What's in
<soren> /etc/resolv.conf?
<KnightStalker> nameserver 192.168.1.1 ^_^
<KnightStalker> is that incorrect?
<soren> Depends.
<kai> KnightStalker: depends, is 192.168.1.1 your name server's IP?
<soren> Does 192.168.1.1 have a nameserver on it.
<soren> and is ^_^ something you wrote here or is it in the file, too?
<KnightStalker> lol thats something I wrote here oO
<soren> KnightStalker: What does "host -t mx gmail.com 192.168.1.1
<soren> " do?
<KnightStalker> wait a sec
<KnightStalker> same
<KnightStalker> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<soren> Either 192.168.1.1 isn't running a nameserver or you're firewall is too restrictive.
<KnightStalker> actually how to find out what is running my nameserver?
<soren> You ask your network administrator.
<KnightStalker> well 192.168.1.1 points to my router
<soren> They often run a caching dns server. Yours may or may not.
<KnightStalker> does having this on hosts.deny have to do anything with this error?    ALL : 192.168.0.0/32 : deny
<KnightStalker> Oh thanks for the tip,soren,I found it out via my router
<Mateo_> Anyone used to work with ISPconfig please ?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #600565 in samba (main) "cifs hangs with "Server not responding"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600565
<KnightStalker> oh well,host -t mx now works but postfix still having issues
<rahman> Hi, in our university we have some academic library services that only accessible with the ip addresses of the university. We want the academic stuff to use these services whereever they are, not only from the universit network. But as these services are private we need to do this with user authentication. So, can a proxy server (like squid)  used to achive this purpose? Or there is some other ways to do this?
<zul> morning
<uvirtbot> New bug: #601004 in setserial (main) "setserial fails to build from source in maverick" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601004
<zul> are you serious?
<sommer> morning
<_chris_> hej all
<_chris_> when i use 'top' i can sort by %Mem by pressing shift+m , is there also an option to sort by %cpu ?
<_chris_> ah ok just found out with shift+o i can select by what he should sort^
<uvirtbot> New bug: #601022 in libcommons-fileupload-java (main) "Sync libcommons-fileupload-java 1.2.1-5 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601022
<_ruben> _chris_: and shift-p for the (default) sorting by %cpu
<mika__> hi, i'm setting up an ubuntu server machine which will be a web server to manage support tickets (using otrs)... what should i install on a server for it protection, maintain, tools, etc?
<jpds> mika__: Apache with mod_ssl?
<Guest92581> i did a "cp -v source dest" so I could see what it was doing... however it doesn't provide an average speed so that I can determine how long i'm goinig to have to wait... i didn't see an option in the cp man page... is their a means to determine that?
<jpds> Guest92581: No.
<jpds> Guest92581: But if you want that, why not use something like rsync?
<Guest92581> i plan to once i have removed all the unessary files and learn to use rsync.. i didn't realize that rsync would provide me that for an initial copy.. is it as fast for the inital copy as cp?
<mika__> jpds:  mmm...yes..what else? now i've just installed htop and uptimed.... and i'm installing  postfix (which config do you suggest to use considering that all the emails will be sent directly from the server without using external smtp: internet site or internet with smarthost?)
<jpds> Guest92581: rsync -aPhv --delete-after sauce dest ?
<Guest92581> jpds, guess i shoulda used rsync.. the cp has been running so I don't want to stop it now... or since rsync does incremental copies should i stop it and restart the copy with rsync so that i can determine the transfer speed?
<jpds> Guest92581: rsync hashes everthing and continues where things left off.
<lamont> mika__: the diff between those two is just relayhost being set, causing mail to  all be sent to $relayhost, instead of trying the ultimate destination directly
<mika__> lamont: what do you suggest to use?
<jpds> Guest92581: Or you could use something like io{stat,top} to see the disk activity (if the kernel supports it).
<lamont> Guest92581: speedwise, about the same for the initial copy.  the other thing that rsync gives you is matching timestamps
<lamont> mika__: depends on how the mail that host delivers to the net needs/wants to be sent
<Guest92581> lamont, ah so the cp will touch every file?
<lamont> if you want it all to go through some central mail hub, then with smarthost.  if there's no need or desire, internet site would tend to be better
<lamont> Guest92581: I'm not aware of an option to fix the timestamps with cp.. then again, once one has rsync, one stops using cp
<lamont> at least for large tree copies
<mika__> lamont: the mail will be the ticket response generated from otrs, and they will be sent to all addresses (gmail, hotmail, etc)... having my host to be the ultimate destination would cause delivery problems?
<thesheff17> does anyone use vmbuilder w/ a vmbuilder.parition file...I'm trying to just use the example from the documentation and it keeps bombing out.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/458315/
<lamont> large tree syncs tend to be disk-bound, so any inefficiencies of the way rsync does the extra checking around the initial copy are generally moot
<lamont> mika__: so you have an email that you want to deliver to gmail...  do you want this machine to directly connect to google's machines, or does it want to dump that task on some other machine in your infrastructure (the relayhost)?
<mika__> lamont: this is the only machine i've in the infrastructure...so i think it would be deliver directly to gmail... right?
<lamont> right.  therefore, you want 'internet site'
<mika__> lamont: ok, thank you :)
<mika__> lamont: do you think that would be delivery problems? i've already set the spf on the domain name adding the machine ip
<lamont> depending on your isp, no
<lamont> that is, if you have a commercial ISP account, they probably don't block outbound traffic to port 25.  if this is a home machine at the end of a consumer-ISP link, odds are good that you need 'internet with smarthost' and the ISP's mail server as the relayhost (because many ISPs block outbound port 25 from consumer links)
<mika__> lamont: ok, thank you :) (it's a commercial isp)
<mika__> lamont: do you have any other suggestion? like stuff to install, etc
<lamont> I tend to avoid making such suggestions
<mika__> lamont: ok..
<Guest92581> i've got about 6 large directories that have within them many of the same files. Some of the files are only located in one subdirectory.  I need to consolidate all of the directories into one directory that contains only one copy of each of the files.  How may I accomplish this?
<sgsax> there should be an option in rsync to accomplish this
<steffan> Guest92581: remove the duplicates first using fdupes or similar
<steffan> !info fdupes | Guest92581
<ubottu> Guest92581: fdupes (source: fdupes): identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-PR2-2build1 (lucid), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB
<sgsax> rsync -av --ignore-existing /source/dir/ /dest/dir
<sgsax> I think something like that should work
<sgsax> I forgot to add --progress in there
<kirkland> hallyn: did you find https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess ?
<kirkland> hallyn: get that filed, and i'll pull the trigger on the actual sync
<kirkland> hallyn: seabios uploaded
<kirkland> hallyn: what's the location of your qemu-kvm branch?
<kirkland> hallyn: and qemu-kvm's multiboot fixes uploaded
<failover> Hello, i setup 3 dns servers ( bind ), one as master and two as slave, the slave A update the zones when i change the serial on Master, the slave B just update zones if first i remove /var/cache/bind/* and them restart the bind daemon
<failover> Any ideas ?
<maek> whats the new startup stuff called? upstart? is there a place I can read how to use it, so I can figure out the slick way to restart inetd?
<zul> upstart.ubuntu.com
<hallyn> kirkland: thanks!
<hallyn> kirkland: so since it turns out there was already a seabios bzr tree, will that automatically get updated?
<kirkland> hallyn: yeah, i think so
<hallyn> groofy
<hallyn> groovy
<hallyn> kirkland: sync request filed
<kirkland> hallyn: bug number?
<hallyn> kirkland: bug 601100
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 601100 in lxc "sync lxc 0.7.1-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601100
<hallyn> jdstrand: are you considering merging 0.8.2 libvirt when it comes out (in 1-2 weeks)?
<serverhorror> hi, just started with UEC. I downloaded images thru the web interface and then removed everything again with euca-deregister problem is now that i can't download the images from the store again (cause the webinterface still says the images are installed) and I can't find the button to push so that the webinterface knows that the images aren't actually available
<hggdh> OK. This did not go as expected. Brazil played like <$@&%+>
<serverhorror> oh and yup I know I could manually download and re-register the images. But I unfortunately specifically need the web interface part
<mathiaz> ttx: yo!
<ttx> mathiaz: yoyo!
<mathiaz> ttx: catchup mumble?
<ttx> sure, quick one
 * ttx just realizes that mumble crashed a few hours ago
<Delemas> I'm running slapd using a slapd.conf. It isn't logging where it should or anything at all. What else other than the init and config could be affecting slapd logging?
<Delemas> I'm running 10.04 LTS and slapd 2.4.21-0ubuntu5.
<failover> Hi, my bind setup is return a lot of errors like this:
<failover> Jul  2 13:17:32 faraday named[2115]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'www.google.me/A/IN': 2001:500:4f::1#53
<failover> Someone know why?
<serverhorror> failover:  do you have ipv6 on that bind server?
<failover> i don't think so
<serverhorror> failover:  " resolving 'www.google.me/A/IN': 2001:500:4f::1#53" <- look up the IPv4 record of www.google.com on the server "2001:500:4f::1" (which is an ipv6 server). And if you don't have IPv6 that of course fails. Now the question is why is your bind thinking that this IPv6 server can answer your request...
<failover> good question, just using basicly the default lucid conf
<failover> oh
<failover> this is a default behavior: listen-on-v6 { any; };
<serverhorror> failover:  you can deactivate that _or_ get a tunnel from sixxs (if you can't get "native" IPv6 from your provider). And get yourself familiar with IPv6 (IMHO the better solution in the long run)
<failover> i set listen-on-v6 from any to none, but still getting the errors...
<pedrocr> I'm trying to install ubuntu server from a USB disk
<pedrocr> it boots fine but then starts searching for a cdrom
<pedrocr> instead of installing from the USB disk
<Daviey> pedrocr, What version, and how did you put it on the usb stick?
<pedrocr> Daviey, 10.04 and I used the GUI usb creator in my 10.04 desktop installation
<pedrocr> gave it the server iso and it installed it fine
<Daviey> pedrocr, Odd.. that is the way to do it.. There was a known bug in some earlier releases.. but that should work in lucid :/
<pedrocr> it boots just fine but keeps trying to use the physical cdrom
<Daviey> yeah.. that was a bug in previous versions
<pedrocr> should I disconnect the physical cdrom device?
<Daviey> no
<pedrocr> any suggestions?
<pedrocr> I'm using ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso by the way
<Daviey> pedrocr, When you get to the boot screen where it asks if you want "ubuntu server ; Ubuntu enterprise cloud" etc
<pedrocr> yep
<Daviey> try f6
<Daviey> then press Esc
<pedrocr> yes
<Daviey> add "cdrom-detect/try-usb=true" to the end of the kernel line
<pedrocr> it has that already
<pedrocr> didn't work anyway
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> odd
<pedrocr> I even tried to open a shell and mount the drive on /cdrom but it didn't work anyway
<Daviey> pedrocr, Do you have another USB pendrive you could try?
<pedrocr> sure
<Daviey> pedrocr, Can you try that, and report back.. I might be not still be around; but try
<pedrocr> I'm doing that right now
<pedrocr> should I try the alternate image instead?
<pedrocr> that worked
<pedrocr> strange
<pedrocr> it was able to mount the disk just fine
<pedrocr> should I use swap in a server and how much?
<pedrocr> I will have 4 disks in raid should I put a swap partition in each of them?
<thesheff17> pedrocr...I only create 1 swamp file max 2GB now....you should control each application on how much RAM it uses....I have even heard of people disabling swap all together
<maek> zul: thanks. re upstart
<pedrocr> thesheff17, thanks
<pedrocr> anyone know how to check how long a partition format will take in the installer?
<pedrocr> I'm formatting a 4.5TB raid5+lvm partition and wondering how long it will take
<pedrocr> 20 min have passed already
<thesheff17> haha long
<pedrocr> any idea?
<thesheff17> I would give it at least an hour....not only does it have to format all the drives it is also starting to construct the raid5 in the background.....I haven't used it raid5 w/ lvm...will lvm wait till the raid5 build is complete....if that is the case it could be several hours.
<pedrocr> I see
<pedrocr> I'll probably leave it for tomorrow then
<thesheff17> yea I would check back every hour or so
<pedrocr> hah, done
<pedrocr> 30 min apparently
<thesheff17> nice
<thesheff17> the raid is prob still constructing in the back ground. you can switch to another console and do cat /proc/mdadm
<thesheff17> and that will tell you the state of the build....so if your machine feels sluggish this is prob why.
<pedrocr> yep, md1 still going
<pedrocr> the 5GB raid1 is done of course
<pedrocr> finishes in 2241 minutes
<pedrocr> :)
<thesheff17> 37 hours :)
<thesheff17> wow
<pedrocr> it's probably overstated as the volume is being hit by the installer right now
<thesheff17> true
<thesheff17> yea once you have the os boot check it then
<pedrocr> yep
<thesheff17> hehe what are you doing with your new 4.5TB machine?
<thesheff17> samba?
<pedrocr> thesheff17, just backups mostly
<pedrocr> got to run
<thesheff17> nice...ttyl
<peeps[work]> is there any easy way to share folders over samba?  I tried editing smb.conf, but this is a nightmare the man page is huyndreds of pages long
<peeps[work]> when i try to view the workgroup from a windows client, i get an error that it cannot get access
<qman__> peeps[work], sharing folders is easy, there is an example in the configuration file itself
<thesheff17> yup
<thesheff17> one sec when I get my smb.conf
<qman__> the manual is huge because samba is a lot more than just a file sharing software
<thesheff17> this is all I have in my smb.conf
<thesheff17> [raid1]
<thesheff17>        comments=shared
<thesheff17>        path=/mnt/share1
<thesheff17>        guest ok = yes
<thesheff17>        browseable = yes
<thesheff17>        writable = yes
<thesheff17> sorry for pasting that
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qman__> that will work, but it is not at all secure, just so you know
<thesheff17> then use smbpasswd username
<thesheff17> to set the password for the samba user you want to access the share
<qman__> fine for your home network but if you're running in a production environment you're going to need to tighten it a bit
<thesheff17> yes this is for my home network
<thesheff17> erichammond: thanks for that response about vmbuilder and tmpfs..I got some help from the ubuntu-server mailing list maintainer of that project.
<peeps[work]> ok i took out all the comments so that the file is legible. this is what i have right now.    http://paste.ubuntu.com/458438/
<peeps[work]> i have a user named
<peeps[work]> "share" and i want to share a folder under that home dir
<peeps[work]> i just want to use the user's regular linux password for authentication, and be able to access this from windows client
<thesheff17> I believe you just have to use smbpasswd to set the samba password for that user
<thesheff17> I have always had to change the permission to that folder as well to get it work....chmod 777 /home/share/shared
<thesheff17> restart samba and see if works
<qman__> yeah
<qman__> it synchronizes them by default, but you have to set it once
<qman__> you don't need to make the folder 777, you just need to give the user access
<qman__> either chown it or add the user to the group owner
<peeps[work]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/458439/
<peeps[work]> don't know how to use smbpasswd
<thesheff17> I think it is in the samba tools package
<thesheff17> apt-get install samba-tools
<qman__> sudo smbpasswd -a share
<qman__> and put in the password you want
<ribo> is the ppa keyserver.ubuntu.com down? I can't seem to add any PPAs with add-apt-repository with: gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<peeps[work]> thesheff17, qman__ what i mean is, I tried to use it and got an error, see my paste
<qman__> yes, you need the -a
<thesheff17> oh yea
<qman__> but only the first time
<guntbert> ribo: you can use any other keyserver as well
<peeps[work]> qman__, i did use -a.
<qman__> well, that error is interesting
<qman__> looks like a kernel panic
<thesheff17> yea I have never seen something like that before
<peeps[work]> do i need a different "passdb backend" or something, i just used the default
<qman__> something is seriously wrong with your system, hardware or software
<guntbert> ribo: for instance http://pgp.mit.edu/
<qman__> that is not a normal error nor is it a configuration error
<qman__> might be hard disk failure or corrupt binaries
<peeps[work]> argh
<peeps[work]> what is best way to check HDD integrity
<ribo> guntbert: hrm add-apt-repository doesn't take any arguments but the ppa archive
<qman__> fsck, maybe check the SMART information
<peeps[work]> are you guys sure my settings  look sane?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/458438/
<qman__> yes
<qman__> that is not a problem with settings
<peeps[work]> so what should I do now
<qman__> the backend crashed in an unexpected way
<guntbert> ribo: but you can download the key and add the repo to your sources in "the old style"
<qman__> might try apt-get reinstall for samba
<ribo> ah ok
<qman__> err
<qman__> sudo apt-get install samba --reinstall
<qman__> I think
<ribo> I did it the hard way, made a hosts entry for keyserver.ubuntu.com :P
<peeps[work]> will a reinstall overwrite my settings
<qman__> only if you purge the package first
<qman__> a simple reinstall leaves the config files alone
<peeps[work]> did a reinstall, same error
<qman__> well, the error is most definitely caused by the binaries
<qman__> so either you've got a corrupt file, a bad compile (bad package), or some other bug
<qman__> could be caused by any number of things
<qman__> a google search indicates that it's not likely a bug in the standard package
<qman__> corrupt files are more likely, or if you compiled it yourself
<peeps[work]> hmm, where do routine filesystem check logs go.  i have a headless server, so I never see when they run
<peeps[work]> er,nm i think i see them in /var/log/fsck  not much to them
<peeps[work]> ok, forcing another fsck...
<peeps[work]> hrm, i did a "sudo shutdown -Fr now" but i don't think it checked anything
<peeps[work]> er, i guess this version of shutdown doesn't have -F
<guntbert> peeps[work]: Use: sudo touch /forcefsck
<guntbert> then reboot
<peeps[work]> ok
<peeps[work]> if i had serial connection, could I connect while it was doing fsck?
<peeps[work]> instead of ssh over ethernet?
<qman__> yes
<peeps[work]> ok i did a fsck.  i don't know how to view the results.  i see /var/log/checkfs and /var/log/checkroot files.  but neither of these were touched today
<qman__> well, only if you configure it a certain way
<peeps[work]> i'm sure it did some check because it took a long time before I could reconnect over ssh
<peeps[work]> hmm, i found this launchpad entry.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/302605
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 302605 in samba "smbd doesn't start, fails to generate "machine SID," dumps core" [Undecided,Invalid]
<peeps[work]> says removing secrets.tdb fixes it.  what is that file
<qman__> that's the tdbsam password database
<qman__> worth a shot
<qman__> I dismissed it because that's quite old and an isolated incident, but it could be the same case for you
<peeps[work]> this machine has gone through many distro upgrades, so maybe it got left with an old version of the file or somthing
<peeps[work]> looks like it works now
<peeps[work]> i will never understand how the windows share protocol can be so freaking slow on a LAN
<peeps[work]> still, i would like to know how the fsck routine went, any comments on that issue?
<peeps[work]> where'd everyone go :-(
<goldins> hi I'm running apt-mirror so that I can run my own copies of the repositories and it downloads all the 32 bit and 64 bit packages but only makes the indexes for the 32 bit packages. how do I make it make the indexes for the 64 bit packages?
<Italian_Plumber> is there any gee-whiz way to "make sure" that ubuntu server is using all four cores of a quad core processor?  Or does that even make sense?
<goldins> Italian_Plumber: well how do you mean 'using' ?
<thesheff17> goldins this is what I have in my mirror.list
<thesheff17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/458482/
<thesheff17> and that should work for 64 bit
<goldins> Italian_Plumber: if you run some sort of hardcore process four times, check and see if top says that it's using 100% (or close to it) for each PID
<goldins> that is four instances
<thesheff17> it also has Hardy in there...edit accordantly
<thesheff17> Italian_Plumber: you can do cat /proc/cpuinfo
<thesheff17> and it will show you your processes...
<thesheff17> most programs though are not multi threaded
<Italian_Plumber> I want to know if the OS is ignoring some of the cores.  If they are idle.
<thesheff17> as long as you see them in that output
<thesheff17> it won't
<Italian_Plumber> I moved from an Athlon XP 1800+ to a AMD Phenom 9460 and didn't see as much of a perfromance increase as I was expecting.
<thesheff17> and top tells you allot
<goldins> also numa-ctrl --hardware
<thesheff17> most systems are not CPU bound
<goldins> thesheff17: so for the 386 ones mine just says 'deb'...
<Italian_Plumber> this is my top: http://pastebin.com/uDPBuweM
<thesheff17> so this 96.0%id
<thesheff17> is how idle your whole machine is
<thesheff17> goldins I would change it to deb-i386 and deb-amd64
<thesheff17> deb is prob just 32 bit
<thesheff17> Italian_Plumber: so if you have 4 cores on that machine and you see that number at 75%...it means 1 core is 100% used and so on
<qman__> Italian_Plumber, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<qman__> if there are four processors, it's using them
<qman__> I have never heard of ubuntu not using all cores of a multicore processor though
<goldins> thesheff17: :-/ still doesn't work
<qman__> I don't know what it's tuned to, I think maybe up to 64 by default
<thesheff17> what is the error?
<qman__> but the default kernel most definitely supports and uses quad cores
<qman__> thesheff17, I gave up on apt-mirror and just used squid as an apt proxy
<goldins> thesheff17: I mean, the index doesn't get generated so when I run apt-get update on my desktop I get a 404
<qman__> it's easier to set up, only downloads what you need, and is totally automatic
<goldins> this is my mirror.list
<goldins> http://pastebin.com/n6p6QQxk
<thesheff17> I would use your local mirror so us.archive.ubuntu.com
<qman__> with some iptables trickery, you can set it up transparent
<qman__> so there's no client configuration at all
<goldins> thesheff17: I'm at NIH.gov, my connection to ANL.gov is much much faster
<thesheff17> chances are they are only mirror a subset
<goldins> I'm pretty sure they don't, I mean, why would they?
<Italian_Plumber> here's the output to that command: http://pastebin.com/SVUHcV0h
<thesheff17> bandwidth...not sure
<goldins> they have 10Gs
<Italian_Plumber> so yeah looks good
<thesheff17> hehe
<goldins> also they're on Internet2
<thesheff17> well I can try to mirror off you mirror file and see what happens
<goldins> we're also on Internet2
<thesheff17> can you pastbin the exact error
<goldins> I mean it's just this like 20 times (once for each repository):  W: Failed to fetch http://block/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<thesheff17> yea for some reason it isn't on the mirror :-/
<goldins> that's obnoxious.
<goldins> well I guess I can use us.
<thesheff17> maybe they are only mirroring 32 bit?
<guntbert> goldins: use another mirror?
<goldins> I'm pretty sure I've used them on my desktop directly
<goldins> but not certain
<goldins> they're also one of the few mirrors that mirrors all of the ISOs as well
<thesheff17> qman the thing a local mirror solves is that I update my mirror on the 1st of the month...roll all the patches to the dev environments...and then roll to prod when I know everything works....a proxy is nice if you can always have the latest and greatest but so many packages change so fast... I don't want my prod servers to have any problems.
<thesheff17> if you take my mirror list and just do a find and replace and see if that helps at all....
<goldins> well I'm trying US now
<thesheff17> k
<thesheff17> also maybe they removed karmic since 10.04 is out now
<goldins> there is something wrong with nih's proxy that makes my connection to us.archive.ubuntu.com fluctuate wildly :-/
<goldins> my inclination is to blame websense
<thesheff17> hehe
<thesheff17> once you get the whole archive though it will be quick to update everyday
<thesheff17> goldins does it look like it is working?
<goldins> thesheff17: it's certainly downloading a whole lot :-/
<goldins> I'm not sure if it's redownloading everything as a matter of principle
<thesheff17> it will eventually tell you how many GB it needs to download
<ciao> Ciaooo
<ciao> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
#ubuntu-server 2010-07-03
<ruben23> hi guys if i do ifconfig i cant see any ehternet, but when ifconfig -a i see the eth0, even i put the IP and oter details on it, when i restart ti fails
<ruben23> any idea..does my ethernt really are not installed..? or installed
<clusty> hey
<clusty> i tried making my tiny asus boot from pxe using a netboot image
<clusty> it could nto detect my network card: suported after kernel 2.6.18
<clusty> any clues how i can fix the whole thing?
<pmatulis> ruben23: did you get the ethernet problem fixed?
<storrgie> i put a new nic in my server
<storrgie> removed the old one
<storrgie> how do i make the new nic operate as eth0
<storrgie> i want to stop the persisitant interfaces
<storrgie> :(
<ruben23> pmatulis: ...?
<ruben23> you there
<pmatulis> ruben23: yes
<ruben23> pmatulis: still my ethernet fails
<ruben23> what should i do
<pmatulis> ruben23: how did you configure your interfaces?
<ruben23> i did pico /etc/network/interfaces
<pmatulis> ruben23: pastebin that file
<ruben23> http://pastebin.com/JxNJGfaQ
<v1ad> what the problem again? sorry jst joined in
<ruben23> when- command ifconfig - i dont see anything, but ifconfig -a, i see eth0 no ip.
<v1ad> o
<v1ad> is he network working though or no?
<ruben23> but i already manualy put the IP on the interfaces and make it static.
<ruben23> v1ad:you mean..?
<v1ad> so what you have there is what you out in correct?
<v1ad> what i meant iss did you set the variables for the ip
<ruben23> yes i have already..
<Shapeshiftr> hey.
<Shapeshiftr> wait, nevermind.,
<Shapeshiftr> wrong channel >_<
<ruben23>  pmatulis: ..?
<v1ad> and if you ping google do u get a response?
<v1ad> basically what im saying if your router does not assign u a dhcp address and you try to set 1 manually with the router set as dhcp it won't work
<GhostFreeman> where is the grub menu.lst in 10.03
<GhostFreeman> 10.04*
<v1ad> and if you have no network connections available make sure its pluged in good on both ends
<v1ad> in /boot
<v1ad> nvrm that was old 1 i think
<ruben23> yes all of that i have look on tis, it properly plug, its set to static..and still fails.
<v1ad> if you have the older grub its in /boot/grub
<v1ad> newer grubs set themselves and it is stored in a different location
<v1ad> did u check your router
<GhostFreeman> so how do I configure boot settings
<v1ad> is that set 2 static?
<v1ad> define configure
<GhostFreeman> I need to add a rootdelay to see if it fixes an outstanding issue i have on my headless machine
<v1ad> like boot time or boot preference?
<GhostFreeman> rootdelay needs to be set
<v1ad> if you go to like /boot/grub
<v1ad> do u see menu.lst?
<GhostFreeman> No
<v1ad> o how fun let me check my server machine my pc has an older grub
<GhostFreeman> this is actually a recurring issue
<GhostFreeman> I try to boot and it throws me to initramfs busybox, complaining about how it can't mount my boot drive
<GhostFreeman> I exit busybox and it just works
<v1ad> update-grub
<v1ad> and also check the header in /etc/grub.d/
<v1ad> something like 00_header
<GhostFreeman> Ok
<GhostFreeman> well I just tested it with a grub boot and the rootdelay is what I need to add to the kernel stanza
<GhostFreeman> grub.cfg has the settings i need
<GhostFreeman> it's a bit of a mess from last time though...I got it from here
<GhostFreeman> Thank you :)
<v1ad> kk good luck
<v1ad> ruben seems more of a hardware issue than a software. to set your ip to static takes more than just setting it in a config file. i would leave it as dhcp and figure out why your network is not getting the address so since you already set it to static
<v1ad> go into your router and make sure its not broadcasting a dhcp address. there will be a conflict.
<pmatulis> ruben23: can you configure it manually?
<v1ad> http://pastebin.com/JxNJGfaQ he pasted this
<pmatulis> ruben23: can you configure it manually?
<pmatulis> ruben23: (on the command line)
<ruben23> thats
<ruben23> manually
<ruben23> ocfigure
<ruben23> i have pasted
<pmatulis> oh well, good luck
<pmatulis> (when you use the interfaces file you are not doing it manually, you are giving parameters that *some other* thing will use to do it for you)
<pmatulis> try
<pmatulis> ruben23: sudo ip address add 192.168.1.3/24 brd + dev eth0
<ne7work> how can i install jdk on ubuntu-serveR?
<GhostFreeman> I've got an even bigger problem
<GhostFreeman> I'm trying to get Samba to start but it appears the /etc/samba directory is gone
<GhostFreeman> actually nevermind, I forgot about this dpkg thing
<GhostFreeman> actually
<GhostFreeman> yeah its still an issue
<GhostFreeman> what would cause samba to drop the /etc/samba directory, and how do I get it back (and smb.conf)
<ne7work> GhostFreeman can you help me dude please :(
<ne7work> really please :(
<GhostFreeman> install jdk?
<GhostFreeman> Try sudo apt-get install openjdk
<GhostFreeman> that should get you in the right direction
<ne7work> please someone help me with l2 server :(
<kman> Any webmin users out there?
<kman> Anyone out there?
<jmarsden> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<kman> Ok I was looking and seems to be people still using it and getting it to work.  Will explore your suggestion with !ebox.
<v1ad> im pretty sure webmin supports ubuntu
<kman> and  hopefully the other way around - Ubuntu supports webmin
<v1ad> Webmin - 2 visits - Apr 1
<v1ad> Currently Debian, Ubuntu, CentOS and Redhat Enterprise are supported. If you like it, you can upgrade to the commercial version. April 12, 2010 ..
<v1ad> ive used itwith fedora and ubuntu
<v1ad> no issues
<kman> It looks like Webmin installed OK but am getting an error when trying to run.  Error is "no such file or directory" when run https://localhost:10000 any suggestions?
<jmarsden> See https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2873 for background on why webmin was dropped.  Use at your own risk.
<v1ad> where do u run that
<v1ad> u do enter it into a web browser correct?
<v1ad> 127.0.0.1:10000
<v1ad> open chrome or firefox
<kman> I tried that from the command line.  not sure how to get a browser like interface going from the command line.
<v1ad> u dont
<v1ad> u install it
<v1ad> and then u access it from a web browser
<v1ad> u cant access it from command line
<v1ad> if u are accessing it remotely u will need to do ipaddress:10000 or domainname.com:10000 if u have a domain name
<kman> I was trying to test it from the server before I tried from a remote box.  The server does not have any graphical interface.
<v1ad> u cant test it from the server then
<v1ad> if u have a firewall make sure that port 10000 is open
<kman> I'm new to this so I apologize for my ignorance.  Ok I'll try from another box.
<v1ad> no problem we where all ther ebefore
<kman> Thanks have a good night.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #601288 in dhcp3 (main) "package dhcp3-server 3.1.3-2ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: vidinis procesas installed post-installation script nutrūko gražindamas reikšmę 127" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601288
<corecode> hey
<corecode> i have a mdadm raid 1 that i want to mount during boot, but it doesn't contain my root.  somehow I always have to scan+assemble the array manually
<corecode> where is the init.d code that will assemble the raid?
<corecode> i can't find it
<KnightStalker> how to setup a proxy server?
<joschi> KnightStalker: proxy for what? http? smtp? imap? ldap?
<KnightStalker> http
<joschi> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/squid.html
<KnightStalker> Thanks,let me look at that
<KnightStalker> joschi,it times out
<KnightStalker> I changed the port and restarted it and it still times out
<KnightStalker> I use local IP and port
<KnightStalker> 192.168 ect
<KnightStalker> okay seems to be firewall
<steffan> /4/2
<GhostFreeman_> I'm having issues trying to reinstall mysql-server
<LeeQ> hi folks, if I want to mirror a server... I should rsync /etc   /lib  /var  ?
<clusty> was curious what's the main diff between the server and desktop ubuntu?
<clusty> just that server is strippe down of all the shit?
<cloakable> clusty: server has a different default kernel, and no gui.
<clusty> i just set up an ubuntu torrentbox (headless) and put desktop on it and stopped gdm
<cloakable> Erk, why?
<clusty> was that addressed to me?
<cloakable> yes
<clusty> the only gui tool i kinda like is gparted
<clusty> and was not in the mood to write 2 cd's just for that
<cloakable> The only gui server tool I like is... um, none :P
<clusty> tried doing a netinstall, but the kernel there is ancient
<clusty> and my netcard was not detected
<clusty> cloakable: also i think at some point i installed a server ubuntu and was a big pain in ass to get cpu-freq going
<clusty> was a few years back
<cloakable> Hmm
<clusty> while the desktop had everything fine by default
<clusty> anyways i am sure it's fine cause i cannot demand performance from it cause it's a piece of shit anyways... :D
<IdleOne> !language | clusty
<ubottu> clusty: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<clusty> oops
<clusty> sorry. piece of faeces :D
<IdleOne> you can express your dislike for something without bad language. Thanks
<clusty> any clues where is mod_deflate for apache2 ?
<clusty> i can't find the package for it...
<cloakable> it's in the default apache2 install
<cloakable> sudo a2enmod deflatw
<cloakable> sudo a2enmod deflate
<sacul> I've been doing some research on setting up a central server on my home network.  I'd like users home directory on any client to be stored on the server for universal settings and storage for each client...  I'm looking at a guide on LDAP... is that the direction I should be going?
<sacul> I'd also like the users to be authenticated by the server so that the users are the same on all machines.  and if I change my password on one machine it changes on all of them... etc
<cloakable> LDAP is a great choice for central auth
<cloakable> And it's not too hard to set up if you're doing pure Linux auth
<cloakable> sacul: look at the ubuntu server guide
<sacul> cloakable: thanks a lot.. thats what I was looking at.. just wanted to make sure I wasn't overcomplicating the process
<cloakable> The good thing about LDAP is that it can grow :)
<cloakable> Later on, you could set up a radius server, and use it to get WPA2-Enterprise on your wifi :)
<sacul> cloakable: the idea is actually for the server to eventually really be the backbone of my network including replacing my existing router
<cloakable> sacul: hmmm. I might avoid replacing your router with it.
<sacul> cloakable: oh?  I'm running a really old lynksys 802.11b wireless access point right now.. its soooo slow
<cloakable> sacul: It's best to run as few services as you can on your gateway
<cloakable> I'm running two boxes myself, one gateway, one central server.
<sacul> cloakable: that makes sense...
<cloakable> sacul: yeah
<cloakable> sacul: And do you really want your LDAP server on an internet-facing box?
<cloakable> :)
<sacul> cloakable: true...
<sacul> cloakable: thats why I came here! :) make me see the stupid decisions. :)
<cloakable> Put the backbone server in the center of the network, and link the router to it.
<cloakable> I SHOULD do that, but I'm running Smoothwall. I'll eventually replace with either pfSense or another ubuntu server.
<sacul> cloakable: time to start downloading the server image.. thanks for the advice!
<cloakable> sacul: no problem :)
<maek> is there a way to install a local .deb with dependency  support from my apt repos?
<Nafallo> gdebi
<Nafallo> ^-- maek
<uvirtbot> Nafallo: Error: "--" is not a valid command.
<maek> Nafallo: I thought that was a gnome tool?
<Nafallo> no. that's gdebi-gtk
<maek> so in 10.04 I see gdebi as a gnome pkg and gdebi-core as not being any type of DM thing. sorry for being dumb Im coming from redhat and have little ubuntu/debian experience
<Nafallo> yeah, you want the package gdebi-core installed to get the binary gdebi
<maek> Nafallo: thanks
<maek> oh this is sweet. I did dpkg -i mylocal.deb and then when I ran apt-get it said I had unmet deps and and apt-get -f install would fix them. and it did!
<Nafallo> heh, yeah. I trust gdebi more though. playing around with dpkg is one layer down ;-)
<maek> ok, ill fire up another vm and see what happens. I had to build a cobbler package and this point im just kind of winging it.
<maek> so something else im confused on. does the service command not work anymore with upstart?
<Nafallo> noclue I'm afraid. don't think I ever used what you are talking about :-)
<maek> im not sure what im talking about either. what I though was that upstart took over some portion of running services in 10.04
<Nafallo> this is true.
<maek> do you know how I would start a service now, because the service comand and /etc/init.d/servicename start are not working
<Nafallo> start/stop/restart <service>
<maek> oh my. thank you!
<maek> do I need more then a start/start/status style init file in /etc/init.d/servicename for upstart to work?
<Nafallo> I don't believe upstart uses init.d
<Nafallo> /etc/init by the looks of things.
<maek> hmm, ok. so if I get a service ill have to redo the init.d to an init/service.conf thanks
<maek> so If I install a package from 10.04 repo like apache it should have an /etc/init/apache2.conf file ? but I get an /etc/init.d/apache2 file and start apache2 doesnt work
<Nafallo> it is very much possible all packages have not transitioned yet.
<Nafallo> I do believe all packages installed by default on a desktop installation was the target for 10.94
<Nafallo> s/94$/04/
<maek> thanks
<clusty> cloakable: thanks for the deflate
<cloakable> clusty: no problem
<clusty> cloakable: a while back that was a module
<cloakable> clusty: aha
<Todd> shareware in a repo? I just vomited in my mouth a little.
<cloakable> D@
<cloakable> D:
<cloakable> Todd: what's that?
<Todd> UltraEdit is in a repo that I'm using.
<Todd> I forget what I'm using it for.
<Todd> Oh it's in the partners repo.
<Todd> BAH.. that's even worse
<cloakable> Heh
<jpds> Todd: No, it's not.
<Nafallo> jpds: it was before... are you sure?
<pmatulis> no it's not in partner or no it's not worse?
<Nafallo> pmatulis: he meant "no, it's a good thing" :-)
 * Nafallo harrased him on jabber about it ;-)
<clusty> what VPN server would you guys recommend?
<cloakable> clusty: for what application?
<clusty> to access a bunch of servers on the LAN
<clusty> now i tunnel over ssh
<cloakable> that works
<clusty> but this is annoying: 1 port for each service on each machine...
<cloakable> hmm
<cloakable> Are you looking for ease of use or?
<clusty> i got like 4 postgress connections
<clusty> yes
<cloakable> pptpd
<cloakable> on the gateway
<clusty> what are the alternatives?
<clusty> i mean why did you ask me of purpose
<cloakable> There's openvpn
<cloakable> Which is more secure, but harder to setup
<clusty> definately i don't care that much about security
<cloakable> pptpd is easy to set up, and there's a client built into most things
<clusty> does pptp have stream compression?
<clusty> ssh saves my ass with the -C part...
<cloakable> yes, but it's disabled by default, I'm not sure why.
<clusty> pptp it is then... :D
<cloakable> apt-get install pptpd :)
<clusty> for some reason all howto's i found started by compiling pptpd from source
<cloakable> That's because they weren't wise enough to use ubuntu
<clusty> that was under ubuntu
<cloakable> Hmmm
<cloakable> Weird
<cloakable> did it give a reason? Or was it just do it this way?
<clusty> they were patching the source
<cloakable> hmmm
<cloakable> What for?
<clusty> lemme check. when i reached that point i gave up :D
<clusty> felt like too much of a hassle
<cloakable> heh
<cloakable> yes
<cloakable> Well, slap it into a fileserver :)
<cloakable> *gateway
<clusty> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=132029
<clusty> must have been some old ubuntu 2007
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 2007 in openoffice.org2 "can't upgrade opneoffice.org2-common or -base" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2007
<cloakable> Mmm
<cloakable> the plugin works now, iirc
<holmser> I am trying to set up an rsync backup for my server
<cloakable> and?
<holmser> everything was working great until I realized that I need to be super user to access everything in /var/www
<holmser> so now my script always asks for a password in the ssh login portion of it
<holmser> basically, when I run the command with sudo I get asked for a password, when I run it as a regular user I do not
<holmser> how can I set it so it doesn't ask for a password when run as sudo?
<jmarsden> holmser: I think you want to edit /etc/sudoers (using the visudo command)  so you give yourself NOPASSWD permissions for that particular command.
<holmser> got it... I just needed to copy the keys from /root/.ssh/ over too
<holmser> well, the public key anyway
<holmser> now all I need to do is set up a root chron job
<holmser> damn... is there a way to make rsync follow symlinks?
<jpds> --copy-links
<holmser> thank you
<Cooro> I was wondering, is it possible to get Mysql to work on ubuntu?
<holmser> yes
<guntbert> !lamp | Cooro
<ubottu> Cooro: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Cooro> Ah
<Cooro> So I can't just install mysql, I have to use a different method?
<holmser> no, you can just install it with sudo aptitude install mysql-server
<Cooro> Hhmm
<holmser> what are you using it for?
<holmser> website?
<Cooro> Well, I'm trying to create my own game
<Cooro> and need the mysql.
<guntbert> Cooro: sudo aptitude install mysql-server
<Cooro> So it'll work just like if it was on windows? Sorry for my questions, first it using linux anything. xD
<holmser> depends on how you are using it.  If you want to include it with your game, I would use SQLite
<Cooro> ah, k
<Cooro> Thank you
<holmser> np
<Cooro> Crazy that they want so much money for just one license of windows. -_-
<Cooro> Compared to ubuntu being free. lol
<Cooro> I was thinking about installing windows mysql 08 lite on it.
<Cooro> So what kind of gui does ubuntu have?
<cloakable> the server?
<cloakable> it doesn't have gui
<Cooro> Yeah or do I have to instal one?
<Cooro> ah
<cloakable> you can install one if you want
<cloakable> But it's mostly a waste of resources
<Cooro> It'd help. lol
<cloakable> your server will waste ram displaying a desktop nobody will ever see
<Cooro> Do you know where I can download a gui or is it included into the instal?
<cloakable> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cloakable> Or aptitude
<cloakable> Aptitude will let you get rid of it easier
<Cooro> That the command?
<cloakable> yup
<Cooro> k
<Cooro> Where do I get the gui?
<cloakable> the command downloads it for you
<cloakable> Then installs it for you
<cloakable> Then does basic configuration for you
<cloakable> This isn't windows :P
<cloakable> You don't need to go out hunting for software
<Cooro> ah, kk, thanks
<qman__> the GUI does not provide any advantages in managing a server, as all the server software is command-line based
<cloakable> indeed
<qman__> ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop share the same repositories and package sets, they are just configured differently out of the box
<cloakable> Also, most ubuntu servers run headless
<Cooro> I'm sorry, what does headless mean?
<ChmEarl> Cooro, no eyes, ears, or nose
<Cooro> Ah, kk.
<ChmEarl> Cooro, actually no monitor keyboard or mouse
<cloakable> Cooro: Most ubuntu boxes are administered remotely, via secure shell.
<Cooro> ah
<Cooro> Well, kinda need a gui for this one. :(
<cloakable> Heh
<cloakable> What for?
<jmarsden> Cooro: Why?  What server software needs a GUI?
<cloakable> Cooro: Do you think software needs to be on the local box to connect with mysql?
<jmarsden> If you just want "a desktop PC that will sometimes run some services", because you personally like a local GUI, you should just install Ubuntu Desktop.
<Cooro> Well, I normally use the sql through the gui
<cloakable> How do you connect to it? tcp/ip or socket?
<Cooro> tcp/ip
<jmarsden> Cooro: So run the "SQl GUI" (what application is that, by the way?) on your local desktop or laptop running Ubuntu Desktop, and connect over the network to the SQL server (MySQL or Postgresql or whatever) on your server.  The server does not need a GUI, only your local desktop/laptop workstation needs the GUI.
<cloakable> indeed
#ubuntu-server 2010-07-04
<ruben23> hi guys any suggestion, im currenty  planing to purchase a  avps hosting, but thinking its hihg cost, is it equivalent like have a cloud server and setup my own email server on it, is still the same power with VPS.
<veenenen> I've been trying to get kvm to work all day. Is the existing default of kvm package working?
<veenenen> First the boot strap python script was broken, and now I'm getting a random error about qemu not being able to figure out what version it is.
<veenenen> I had been running xen on 8.04 with no issue, and decided to try to make the switch to kvm on 10.04.
<kobrien> veenenen: how's it working for ya?
<kobrien> oh, I misread
<uvirtbot> New bug: #601502 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.41-3ubuntu12 failed to install/upgrade: sub-processo novo script pre-installation retornou estado de saída de erro 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601502
<veenenen> yeah, it's kind of sucking
<veenenen> plus I'm running this on a macbook pro and grub2 doesn't work with rEFIt for some reason
<kobrien> i'm not familiar with mac, can't help with that. one sec while I poke around
<veenenen> I'm less worried about the mac part. I don't plan on restarting it that often, so that isn't really an issue.
<kobrien> there is #ubuntu-virt. They seem quiet today though. Might be an idea to post info in there and idle a client to wait for answers.
<veenenen> ok, thanks
<Crucible> Hello all.
<Crucible> Looking for help on an issue, had a 10.4 desktop running and encrypted two sata drives with the integrated disk manager, the HD running the desktop gave out and now I'm trying to figure out how to mount the 2 drives in my ubuntu server 10.4. Any help is greatly appreciated!
<Crucible> Looking for help on an issue, had a 10.4 desktop running and encrypted two sata drives with the integrated disk manager, the HD running the desktop gave out and now I'm trying to figure out how to mount the 2 drives in my ubuntu server 10.4. Any help is greatly appreciated!
<Gorlist> hi, slight concern with my ubuntu 8.04 (plesk) server. Today in the logs I had this appear:    "User www-data:       /var/tmp/.ICE-UNIX/update >/dev/null 2>&1: 1438 Time(s)"
<Gorlist> yep right theirs allot of bits in tmp directory. compermised
<qman__> yeah, looks like you've been rooted
<qman__> best move is to back up your data and blow it away
<qman__> build from scratch
<qman__> you can analyze the logs if you like but they're probably also compromised
<Gorlist> just thinking that - im purged everything I can find. What worrys me was how did they managed to gain access
<Gorlist> looks like through plesk :|
<Gorlist> looks like a fresh install is in order
<RoyK^> Gorlist: check the owner of that file
<RoyK^> also, download a fresh copy of chkrootkit
<RoyK^> and run it
<Gorlist> kk
<Gorlist> thanks
<RoyK^> if you have allowed login for www-data with an easy password, some worm might have guessed that password and installed some stuff under that user
<RoyK^> that's quite common
<RoyK^> if so, remove whatever is running, and you should be clean
<Gorlist> all passwords done using https://www.grc.com/passwords.htm
<RoyK^> rooting a box is far harder now than what it was, say, 10 years ago
<RoyK^> perhaps some bug in something apache related
<RoyK^> what did chkrootkit say?
<RoyK^> (ps: run with -q)
<Gorlist> sorry on phone
<Gorlist> one sec
<Gorlist> INFECTED (PORTS:  465)
<Gorlist> eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[3666])
<Gorlist> eth0:1: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[3666])
<RoyK^> ah
<RoyK^> well, reinstall the thing
<Gorlist> :)
<Gorlist> yep :(
<RoyK^> only problem is - how did they get in?
<RoyK^> have you updated the OS on the box regularly?
<Gorlist> yep all upto tdate
<Gorlist> upto date
<Gorlist> thats whats worrying me
<Gorlist> because theirs been nothing in the daily logs to indicate it occurring. and only I have sudo access through ssh/different port
<Gorlist> all ftps/web mails have 128bit passwords so... im at a loss
<Gorlist> I did have some problems with the bind server, dns spoofing which I knocked on the head a few weeks ago. perhaps related
<MakX> Could be a 0day, but I doubt a group would use one on a random for no reason.
<MakX> Sorry to hear it happened :(
<Gorlist> can't be helped, thanks. Anyway I better get worrying about the reinstall. luckly I wrote a guide last time I did it :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1200542
<RoyK^> Gorlist: if you have a spare drive around, install on that, and try to find the reason it got rooted later
<RoyK^> there are usually logs around
<RoyK> Gorlist: since once it's happened, it can happen again
<Gorlist> I have got a spare drive in the box but im hesitant about using it as its in Raid0. I might just do a clone and look locally.
<RoyK> Gorlist: a raid0 drive? or more drives striped up?
<serverhorror_> Gorlist: the recent ssl renegotiation bug could be something. IIRC it effectively enable man in the middle attack for anything that used the openssl lib...
<serverhorror_> Gorlist: and ssh on a different port is totally useless. just _telnet_ to the port and look at what the first line is that comes back...
<cloakable> serverhorror_: never noticed that!
<serverhorror_> cloakable: IIRC that is mentioned in the FAQ from the openssh homepage :)
<cloakable> serverhorror_: Ahh, never read it :)
<serverhorror_> besides even if it wouldn't answer in plaintext, it's usually quite easy to find out what daemon is running on any port. Even if you don't want to take the effort of analyzing the protocol, nmap will just do fine :)
<cloakable> nice
<incorrect> i've just installed a new server, the server is a kvm host that is remotely controlled by the build master,  so when the server is not being used it could go to sleep
<incorrect> is there something i can apt-get to save on power?
<volve> hey all, I'm trying to setup a samba share so that Bob and Jane can both read and write but can't delete/change each others files. My tests seem to let them both create files with -rw-r--r-- Bob:Bob & -rw-r--r-- Jane:Jane, but for some reason
<volve> Jane can still delete Bob's files! :(
<cloakable> volve: check the permissions of the parent folder
<volve> what should they be for this scenario?
<volve> I have the ownership as nobody:nogroup
<cloakable> Hmm, not sure
<cloakable> volve: /var/mail has drwxrwsr-x so that might be a good start for you?
<volve> hm
<volve> Will test, thanks. What does the 's' for group execute do?
<cloakable> sticky, iirc.
<cloakable> means anything in there is set to that group
<joschi> cloakable: sticky bit is 't'. 's' means setuid/setgid
<cloakable> aha
<uvirtbot> New bug: #601624 in samba (main) "package samba-common 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601624
<cn1109> I'm currently trying to run chmod through perl, I get the following error: operation not permitted in the error.log file
<giovani> cn1109: sounds like more a perl issue than an ubuntu issue
<giovani> but in order to change the permissions of a file, the perl process will need to be running as the owner of the file
<cn1109> giovani: Just came from the perl channel. Rough individuals. They are stating that it could be the kernel which doesn't make sense since I can run chmod just fine as root. THe owner of the file as permission to make such changes.
<giovani> cn1109: what user are you executing the perl script as?
<cn1109> giovani: personal account.
<giovani> cn1109: is the personal account the owner of the file you're attempting to run chmod on?
<Yonitg> hiya ubuntu server 10.04LTS
<cn1109> giovani: Yes. Also the user is in the root groups as well
<Yonitg> apache is installed by default I think?
<giovani> Yonitg: I don't think it is
<Yonitg> but my question is.. if it installed by default why doesnt it have the A flag in i   apache2                                                           - Apache HTTP Server metapackage
<Yonitg> i dont remember installing it :|
<giovani> cn1109: can you paste your perl code in a pastebin, and also paste the output of an ls -la on the file you're attempting to chmod?
<cn1109> giovani: The odd thing is that the perl script was working just fine in another linux box. We moved everything to the new ubuntu server.
<Yonitg> giovani: there is no log in /var/log/apt/history.log about installing apache either!!! :|
<Yonitg> giovani: $ cat /var/log/apt/history.log | grep apache
<Yonitg> giovani: only shows UPGRADE: libapache2-mod-php5 (5.3.2-1ubuntu4, 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2)
<giovani> Yonitg: maybe it was installed as part of a tasksel style setup?
<giovani> I'm not sure if it would appear in the apt logs then
<Yonitg> any way to find this out?
<giovani> I'm not sure
<giovani> you can easily remove it
<giovani> if it's not desired
<giovani> I haven't done a 10.04 server install yet -- but, I'd be extremely skeptical if apache2 were installed by default -- that would be a ton of bloat
<Yonitg> nah, its fine. i just didnt remember installing it and it didn't have the A flag
<Yonitg> is there a neat way to find packages that have never been used, or orphaned?
<giovani> "used" -- I don't know what you mean by that
<giovani> but orphaned, yes
<Yonitg> giovani: mysql is installed by default.. isnt that worse?
<giovani> Yonitg: maybe, maybe not -- it's possible it's a dependency of something -- I certainly wouldn't want it installed on my server
<Yonitg> it is installed by default :o
<giovani> 'sudo apt-get autoremove' removes orphanted packages
<giovani> Yonitg: are you sure you did a completely minimal server install? or did you select server "roles"/"tasks" during the install?
<Yonitg> i dont remember.. this is a purchases dedicated server
<Yonitg> maybe the host did it
<Yonitg> i asumed they would do a minimal install.. maybe not
<giovani> haha
<giovani> why would you assume that?
<Yonitg> they _should_ do that shouldnt they?
<giovani> ask them
<giovani> I would never presume such a thing
<Yonitg> what packages are installed on a minimal install?
<giovani> you want a complete list?
<Yonitg> yes
<Yonitg> of the minimal
<giovani> I can't provide it
<giovani> do an install yourself
<giovani> there are too many dependency layers to just grab the complete list
<Yonitg> okay :P
<giovani> but things like mysql and apache2 certainly weren't in it when I did a 9.10 server isntall
<giovani> it really is minimal
<giovani> no user-level server applications installed by default
<giovani> only things required for basic administration -- ssh, etc
<giovani> and, from personal experience, I've never had a VPS set up with a perfectly clean install of any distribution
<Yonitg> oh :|
<Yonitg> weird
<Yonitg> they should let the clients install things
<giovani> well, first of all -- it's a cinch to remove them
<giovani> second of all -- their typical client probably appreciates having those installed
<cn1109> member:giovani: Should I give the folder permission a chmod 777?
<giovani> cn1109: that shouldn't be requried -- if you can change the permission of the file as the user, and then can't in a perl script running as that user, then there's something else wrong -- which is why I asked for those things to be pasted somewhere, so I can take a look for you
<cn1109> giovani: okay. But, just changed the folder to 777 and it worked. I do see some other that are set to 777
<giovani> cn1109: then I can't imagine that you could run chmod as the user in a shell
<Yonitg> giovani: but how do i know which ones to remove? :P
<giovani> Yonitg: the ones you don't want ...
<cn1109> giovani: What you do mean?
<giovani> cn1109: I'm not sure how else I can explain it
<giovani> you said that you could chmod the file, as user x in a shell, but not as user x in a perl script
<giovani> then you said that changing the directory permissions allows you to do so from within the perl script
<giovani> that doesn't line up
<clusty> hey
<giovani> it's the same system call, no matter where you execute it
<clusty> i was curious if somebody could give me a hand with a iptables GRE forward
<cn1109> giovani: The user is in the root group. I did run the chmod as the user in shell. Just to let you know, I did tar these files in the original server and copied them to the new server.
<clusty> how do I forward all GRE traffic from ext IF to a particular inside IP?
<giovani> cn1109: I don't know what any of that has to do with a perl script
<giovani> but, I'm glad you got it worked out
<cn1109> giovani: It has nothing to do with perl. I was something permissions that the folder was getting created with. Still trying to see if it's actually working
<giovani> cn1109: then it must not have worked when you ran chmod on the file from the shell
<giovani> but you said it did
<cn1109> giovani: okay..no I see. It's creating the folders with the user www-data as the owner and www-data as the group.
<cn1109> giovani: I do not have such group or user.
<giovani> right
<giovani> so the user running the perl script is not the owner of the files
<cn1109> giovani: The user doesn't exist. So the next step would be to create the user and group, correct?
<giovani> cn1109: that depends on what your goal is
<giovani> if you want a new user, then yes, that's fine
<giovani> if you want to use another user -- the next step is to chown the files with that user
<cn1109> giovani: There are numerous of files with the same functionality. That would seem the to be the fastest way.
<giovani> one is not faster than the other
<cn1109> giovani: I know. At this time I do not know all the files that are using that user.
<giovani> you don't need to
<giovani> the point here is -- you need to pick the right solution for your situation -- forget which is faster
<giovani> if you plan to serve these files over a web server, then the www-data user and group will be automatically created when you install the web server package
<wanderingi> i have installed lampp and put the files i want to be the website in the necessary directories. However all the files are not writeable. I will be doing a lot of editing and creating new files over the next few days, how can i manage this without needing to use sudo in a terminal window every time
<giovani> wanderingi: not writeable by any user except root?
<wanderingi> yes it appears to be that way
<giovani> you could make them www-data user owned, and owned by another group that your regular user is in, and then give the group write permission
<giovani> and then edit them as your user
<wanderingi> how would i go about that?
<giovani> chgrp -R GROUPNAME /base/directory && chmod -R g+w /base/directory
<giovani> create the group first, obviously
<giovani> or, you can just add your user to the group that owns the files already
<giovani> it's likely www-data
<giovani> usermod -Ga www-data USERNAME
<wanderingi> ok i created a group: usersgroup
<wanderingi> the directorys are currently owned by rot
<wanderingi> root*
<wanderingi> that apears to have worked for the one directory but not all sub files and directories
<giovani> wanderingi: you likely left out the "-R"
<mikelifeguard> wanderingi: the -R option makes chmod/chown/chgrp recurse
<wanderingi> no ive got it now but when i do ls -all i get     dwrx...     18     root usersgroup 2343 date  directory
<giovani> yes
<wanderingi> when i try to edit the files they are still readonly
<giovani> did you run the second command I wrote?
<giovani> chmod -R g+w /base/directory
<wanderingi> yes
<wanderingi> chgrp -R usersgroup /opt/lampp/htdocs && chmod -R g+w /opt/lampp/htdocs
<giovani> ok
<giovani> can you pastebin ls -la /opt/lampp/htdocs ?
<wanderingi> http://pastebin.com/6rRNUxjP
<giovani> looks exactly as it should
<giovani> now any user in usersgroup has read/write access to those files
<wanderingi> ok ill double check the user group settings
<giovani> note that in Linux group changes are only applied after you log in again
<wanderingi> ah ok ill try that
<giovani> you can check your current groups by running 'id'
<wanderingi> if it doesnt work ill be back, if it does then ill not be here and thank you very much for your help
<thebwt> is there a way to re-run the network configuration tool that's used during install?
<thebwt> I imagine it's a dpkg thing
<giovani> thebwt: you don't need the installation tool -- what changes are you trying to make?
<thebwt> giovani: I ran instlalatipon without a network connection, and I told it then to do network stuff later. I know when I plug a cord in later, I'll have to ifconfig eth0 up, I'd like to amke it all happen automatically
<thebwt> that method seemed the most simple
<thebwt> next to just learning to set auto eth0
<thebwt> :p
<giovani> thebwt: you'll need to learn to configure networking anyway
<giovani> relying on the installation tool isn't a long-term solution, so I'd suggest taking this opportunity to learn
<thebwt> *nods* /etc/interfaces
<thebwt> I've done it before, my ideal solution is the server not use dhcp, but that's a fix for another day
<thebwt> but you make a great point...
 * thebwt will do it by hand
<giovani> just search the wiki for network configuration
<giovani> it's a comprehensive walk-through
<thebwt> ubuntu server guide has all the stuff I need.
<giovani> it's /etc/network/interfaces btw
<thebwt> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/networking.html
<giovani> yes, that's the wiki
<thebwt> *nods* I was jsut saying it off the top of my head
<thebwt> I've done it before to do brdiging for kvm
<thebwt> thanks for the motivation :)
<giovani> good luck
<thebwt> thanks
<thebwt> thanks giovani that was easy
<uvirtbot> New bug: #601700 in libaio (main) "Merge libaio 0.3.107-7 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601700
#ubuntu-server 2011-06-27
<Calif> If i have a command I want to give a user access do, via sudoers, how can I accomplish it, in this case the commands able to run from any directory 'firewall start' but barring that I'm forgetting quotes (do I need them when its two words in sudoers?) - I'm not sure why I can't get it to work.
<Calif> Do I have to give him access to the entire directory, or do I have to mod the file permissions to allow it? He's running sudo so shouldn't that be enough to execute the command to start the firewall?
<Gaming4JC> How can I make a new user into an administrator on the server?
<Gaming4JC> I already have a user account, I just want him to be able to manage it without having to login as root
<Gaming4JC> via sudo
<pwnguin> any suggestions on choosing between libpam-ldap or libpam-ldapd?
<sagaci> Gaming4JC, add the user to /etc/sudoers
<sagaci> you can use visudo
<vv116vv> hola buenas noches
<vv116vv> hay alguien?
<LinSkyrate> Hi guys :) Is there a good channel for Cloud Servers?
<lifeless> this one :)
<LinSkyrate> ahh nice :)
<lifeless> theres possibly others, but we do cloudy stuff here
<LinSkyrate> oki :) do you know if there is any good tutorial sites for Ubuntu Cloud servers? In youtube there is only the install part..
<lifeless> what sort of thing are you looking for?
<LinSkyrate> more the next step, and good tips on howto setup this in the best way
<LinSkyrate> Private Clouds... Not the Amazoon stuff
<lifeless> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<LinSkyrate> nice.. thnx alot :)
<ntoombs> hey
<ntoombs> i'm having a problem getting my server to show up on my router
<Datz> router problem?
<ntoombs> most likely no
<ntoombs> networking problem
<ntoombs> i keep having problem getting a static ip address to work
<ntoombs> i've read/watched over 20 tutorials
<ntoombs> i only came here as a last resort
<ntoombs> however that said i the only symptom i can find of this not working is that it's not showing up in my routers attached devices
<ntoombs> nor can i ping the lan ip address i assigned to it
<ntoombs> is anyone willing to help me?
<pmatulis> ntoombs: eth0?
<ntoombs> eth1
<ntoombs> the server i'm running won't work with eth1
<ntoombs> at least it wouldn
<ntoombs> wouldn't*
<ntoombs> is eth1 a problem?
<ntoombs> i meant won't work with eth0 :P
<pmatulis> ntoombs: best discover why "won't work with eth0"
<ntoombs> i thought it may be because eth1 is the primary network device
<benjgvps> I installed natty on my server the other day and set a static IP on it. This is the /etc/network/interfaces file: http://pastebin.com/jrezu7hd . However, it seems like it somehow ignored that setting after a day or so of working just fine with the static IP, then used DHCP to get a different address (192.168.1.110).
<sw0rdfish> hey guys is there a way to download multiple files via terminal from a server
<sw0rdfish> I actually thought sftp would have "mget"
<twb> Over what protocol, HTTP?
<twb> Oh, sftp.
<twb> If you have scp, there is scp -r.
<twb> From the sftp manpage, looks like get -r
<sw0rdfish> get -r would fetch me EVERY file on the directory I'm in
<sw0rdfish> right?
<twb> Apparently it globs by default.
<twb> sw0rdfish: no, say "get -r foo/" would pull down foo and all its contents
<twb> sw0rdfish: and "get *.txt" should get every file in the remote working directory that ends in ".txt"
<sw0rdfish> but I think I can evade that by doing something like "get -r ./*loop"
<twb> This is just from reading the manpage, you understand; I haven't tried it.
<twb> I normally use scp or sshfs
<sw0rdfish> if I do that every file beginning or ending with "loop" will be downloaded? lol I'm just making this up I just read a similar thing on a guide somewhere
<twb> Ending in loop.
<sw0rdfish> hmmm
<twb> If you do "man 7 glob" it will explain how globbing works
<sw0rdfish> I see.
<sw0rdfish> I think I might as well get a gui
<sw0rdfish> unless its possible to download multiple files from different directories?
<twb> I recommend you learn how to use the CLI instead
<twb> sw0rdfish: you mean like get -r *.d/ ?
<twb> Or you could install sshfs on your client side, which will basically allow you to "mount" any directory from the remote host, on the local host
<twb> Then you can just use commands like cp
<sw0rdfish> hmmmmm
<sw0rdfish> hey I saw someone somewhere saying we could use scp to queue files
<sw0rdfish> something like scp sw0rdfish@server_ip:/home/sw0rdfish/dir1/file2:/home/sw0rdfish/dir2/file2
<twb> I'm not sure what you mean by that.
<Viper550> somebody better tell them, ubuntu server iso seems to still use the old logo
<sw0rdfish> well it means there are two directories in the home dir. of sw0rdfish and each containing a file i'd like to grab for example
<twb> That would be "scp you@host:foo you@host:bar ." -- the "." is the destination, the local working dir.
<sw0rdfish> oh
<sw0rdfish> I see.
<sw0rdfish> cool.
<twb> Note that if you aren't using agentized keys, you will have to type your password twice
<sw0rdfish> I see.
<sw0rdfish> so like
<sw0rdfish> why didn't they include the mget
<sw0rdfish> in sftp
<twb> Presumably because they prefer -r.
<sw0rdfish> oh but then again i couldn't use mget the way i wanna use it
<sw0rdfish> anyways, right?
<twb> Dunno
<twb> The only reason I even know about mget is from smbclient :-/
<astrostl> j #infra-talk
<astrostl> oops :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #802343 in mysql-5.1 (main) "package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.54-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802343
<mkc> is it possible to tell the server to run init.d/<scripts> as regular user, without sudo?
<twb> basically no
<twb> However within those scripts, you can drop privileges using e.g. start-stop-daemon(8)
<mkc> i have to add a couple paths into the root bashrc file. I was avoiding that. Thanks for letting me know. I was going to waste more time looking for non-sudo running of init.d scripts
<twb> I really doubt that's what you want
<mkc> im looking for a quick hack to start passenger with web arguments on system boot
<twb> This is for some shitty proprietary package that installs itself into /opt ?
<mkc> i wrote a simple ruby script that does it for me, but when i run it as sudo it doens't work
<twb> That's probably because sudo doesn't preserve $HOME and your script needs something in ~mkc
<mkc> i gave it full paths but there errors are not coming from ruby directly. Not able to find gems, etc.
<mkc> now*
<twb> That's probably because they're installed in ~mkc/.ruby or whatever
<mkc> OMG i can't write!!! It is too late for this.
<mkc> yea, they are
<twb> So: don't do that
<twb> IMO it's pretty fucked up to be doing that with some ruby script in the first place, let alone one that relies on third-party gems installed into a $HOME
<mkc> hmm, yea. I might have to rethink what im doing
<twb> I guess you're talking about https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Phusion_Passenger
<mkc> yep
<mkc> I'm still pretty confused about this whole system admin thing...I'm trying to build a scaleable AWS infrastructure  and it is not fun
<mkc> I know i should be using something like puppet to configure my servers, but as of now im justt trying to get a working version manually
<twb> I'm not convinced that you're going to get both "scalable" and "ruby"
<twb> The ruby weenie sitting next to me suggested using unicorn rather than mod_ruby
<twb> http://tomayko.com/writings/unicorn-is-unix
<mkc> yea, ruby has issues just like any other language, but im sticking with it
<twb> I disagree with "just like"; inasmuch as it's a mishmash of ideas from smalltalk, CL and perl, it has its own excitingly different issues.
<mkc> i was getting pretty descent results last time i was running a set up. I was running a bunch of AWS micro app servers with a balancer on top and RDS with 3 read slaves and i was getting pretty good results considering i was hitting the database on every call. All that without a caching server
<mkc> one complain that people keep bringing up, which i dont understand, is the fact that ruby waits for a respond from IO like a database in a busy state, but it seems like most other languages do that as well
<mkc> twb: anyways thanks for the help. I really appreciate it. I need some sleep time
<mkc> thanks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #802367 in net-snmp (main) "snmpd reports "truncating integer value > 32 bits" at ERROR loglevel, should be DEBUG" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802367
<uvirtbot> New bug: #802372 in samba (main) "windows clients unable to connect to samba after KB2536276" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802372
<amero> is it possible to find out the compile parameters used to compile a deb package?
<jpds> amero: apt-get source <package>
<amero> yeah then?
<twb> amero: read the debian/rules file
<jpds> amero: Look at the debian/rules file.
<twb> If you're looking for something like a standardized set of USE flags, you will look in vain
<twb> Usually there will simply be a call to "dh", which implies all defaults, or there will be a call to "./configure --foo" or "dh_auto_configure -- --foo", which indicates it's configured with --foo.
<twb> Older and/or sillier systems will do things in arbitrarily icky ways
<amero> got it :] thanks
<Ursinha> apparently anyone can name an unnamed person, sorry person-purple-square
<uvirtbot> New bug: #802399 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.2 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802399
<uvirtbot> New bug: #802402 in image-store-proxy (main) "convert to dh_python2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802402
<lynxman> hey zul o/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #802400 in maria "mysql help sends unchecked contents to mysqld" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802400
<Ang3> o/  - i'm trying  to setup a OpenVPN on my ubuntu serv, it"s really pain in the ass. Somebody here tested it?
<raubvogel> Was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/request-tracker3.8/+bug/444046 ever dealt with?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 444046 in request-tracker3.8 "rt-setup-database-3.8 does not seem to work" [Undecided,New]
<frenzz> Hello, how create 'mysql' user in the machine ?
<jpds> frenzz: sudo adduser mysql
<hallyn> weird i didn't mean to leave this chan...
<hallyn> jbernard: on bug 693594, did you ever decide whether you consider that fixed in natty?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 693594 in libcgroup "cgroup-bin should not move kthreadd into a default cgroup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693594
<lunaphyte_> hi.  my experience has been that [prior to 11.04] if deleted, the 70-persistent-net.rules file in /etc/udev/rules.d would be automatically regenerated upon a subsequent boot.  this doesn't seem to happen anymore with 11.04 - how can i figure out why?
<hallyn> lunaphyte_: see /lib/udev/write_net_rules
<lunaphyte_> hallyn: thanks, i was actually just looking at that.
<lunaphyte_> is that something that should be run by hand though?  and why isn't the system doing it like it was before?
<hallyn> should be done automatically, dont' know why it isn't.
<hallyn> lunaphyte_: hm, looking at the natty version, it seems to imply that if the file isn't writeable it uses a temp one.  Maybe you should create a new empty one?
<lunaphyte_> hmm, no luck.
<lunaphyte_> the write_net_rules shell script seems to be expecting the $INTERFACES variable is set, but it's not quite clear to me where this variable is supposed to come from.
<lunaphyte_> ok, exporting a shell var seems to have addressed that, although i'm not sure if that's really the way it should be done, but now it says "missing valid match"
<lunaphyte_> sigh.  this is frustrating.
<lunaphyte_> ah, a clue, maybe: 70-persistent-net.rules
<lunaphyte_> bah
<lunaphyte_> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=492193
<uvirtbot> Debian bug 492193 in udev "write_net_rules fails to write udev rule" [Important,Fixed]
<hallyn> lunaphyte_: if you're really seeing that bug (fixed in 2008?) pls open an ubuntu bug for it?
<hallyn> are you on lucid?
<hallyn> no
<hallyn> you're not :)  sorry
<hallyn> sounds to me like a bugfix may have gotten dropped in a sync
<kirkland> zul: i can't get to cobbler_web on aussie
<kirkland> zul: packaging issue?  problem with the last merge?
<zul> kirkland: not sure
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: howdy!!
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: what's the cobbler issue?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: howdy
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: http://hostname/cobbler_web is not working
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: can you take a look?
<lunaphyte_> hallyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/802538
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 802538 in udev "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules not automatically generated" [Undecided,New]
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: sure, let me get a fresh install
<hallyn> lunaphyte_: thx
<hallyn> (i gotta run out for a bit)
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: ok, seems to be a problem with django itself
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<koichirose> Hello, I'm having trouble with mysql (related to upstart, I think). some info: http://pastie.org/2128975
<Ursinha> Daviey: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#team
<Ursinha> Daviey: it's there
<Daviey> bah
<Daviey> thanks :)
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> no problem
<Ursinha> Daviey: I'm trying to fetch the tasks now, which's a bit tricky as it timeouts consistently :(
<Ursinha> I'm digging a bit to see if that's a known bug
<koichirose> Hello, I'm having trouble starting mysql-server on my ubuntu 11.04. I'm willing to give sudo access to my server to help me solve it... some info: http://pastie.org/2128975
<Ursinha> if not, I"ll report it right away
<Daviey> Ursinha: \o/
<Ursinha> :D
<Ursinha> koichirose: the problem there is not that the server isn't running, but a problem with permissions for the user root
<Ursinha> that sucks
<koichirose> Ursinha, any hints?
<Ursinha> I've hit that before, let me find a reference for that
<Ursinha> just a moment, please
<Ursinha> hm wait
 * Daviey waits
<Ursinha> lol
<jpds> koichirose: Shouldn't you be running those commands with sudo?
<Ursinha> jpds: I thought there was a difference between mysql's root and system's root
<koichirose> jpds, yeah, the pastie is a bit old. I'm running them with sudo below
<koichirose> also, mysql seems to start if I reboot. then 'sudo service mysql stop', 'sudo service mysql start' -> system hangs
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: ok, found the issue in cobbler
<Ursinha> koichirose: are the permissions ok for the socket file?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: manually edit /usr/share/cobbler/web/settings.py and change TIME_ZONE = 'America/NewYork' to let's say 'UTC'
<Ursinha> I'm *far* from being an expert, I've just run through that situation before and trying hard to remember what I did
<Ursinha> using my jetlagger brain
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> *jetlagged
<Ursinha> I can't even type
<koichirose> Ursinha, /var/run/mysqld is now empty :O
<Ursinha> koichirose: so the instance is gone, I presume
<koichirose> yes
<koichirose> I can't restart mysql
<Ursinha> what's the error? it hangs?
<Ursinha> that's weird
<koichirose> Ursinha, http://pastie.org/2129212
<lynxman> koichirose: any error on the mysql log?
<koichirose> I can start it using the old init.d. Doesn't start with 'service mysql start'
<koichirose> lynxman, how do I check that?
<lynxman> koichirose: it should be under /var/log/mysql or /var/lib/mysql/instancename.err
<koichirose> mysql.err: empty - mysql.log: empty -  /var/log/mysql/error.log: 13k lines. let me see
<lynxman> koichirose: that'll be a good one to check :)
<Ursinha> Daviey: I'll try to find launchpad guys to help me out with that timeout
<koichirose> lynxman, http://pastie.org/2129232 - something like this
<koichirose> let me empty it
<lynxman> koichirose: looks like you're in deep trouble
<lynxman> koichirose: either your innodb storage is corrupt
<lynxman> koichirose: or you have bad memory on the server
<koichirose> lynxman, it is a fresh install, I don't have anything
<lynxman> koichirose: so bad memory then :)
<koichirose> do you want root access? :D
<koichirose> you mean bad ram?
<lynxman> koichirose: yes, nad ram
<lynxman> koichirose: no thank you :) I rather not have root in any machine that is not mine
<koichirose> how do I check that? (it's a $19/year VPS, I don't really care but now I'm curious)
<koichirose> anyway, lynxman, it's a fresh install, you'd have access to nothing
<lynxman> koichirose: well... it's a hardware issue, being disk or ram, I'd rather just contact their support
<koichirose> lynxman, I'll try with ubuntu 8.04
<lynxman> koichirose: have fun :)
<koichirose> :D
<jMCg> O_o
<koichirose> lynxman, /etc/init.d/mysql start -> * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                                     [fail]  - nice :D
<koichirose> also, empty logs
<raubvogel> koichirose, nothing even on syslog?
<koichirose> raubvogel, where do I find it?
<Ursinha> koichirose: /var/log/syslog
<Ursinha> omg irssi completed the path for me
<raubvogel> Scary!
<koichirose> found it
<koichirose> mm yeah
<koichirose> same stuff more or less as with 11.04: http://pastie.org/2129232
<koichirose> I guess I'll open a ticket then
<koichirose> thanks all
<Ursinha> koichirose: offtopic, but there's a tool called pastebinit that pastes the command output directly to ubuntu paste and gives you a link
<raubvogel>  koichirose, something ought to be smelly in your setup. I am running 5.1 here without a problem
<Ursinha> I find it handy :)
<koichirose> Ursinha, thanks
<raubvogel>  koichirose, I wonder if the crazies at #mysql could help you more
<koichirose> raubvogel, I have another vps and it's running flawlessly there, too - I already asked in #mysql
<raubvogel> You could wipe all dbs and repopulate mysql
<koichirose> anyway 192MB of ram should be enough for a basic lamp server right?
<raubvogel> top should tell you that
<koichirose> raubvogel, it's a fresh install (i had 11.04, switched to 8.04, same problems)
<koichirose> top looks fine: Mem:    225280k total,    66348k used,   158932k free
<koichirose> i'll open a ticket
<Ursinha> Daviey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/739063
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 739063 in launchpad "PillarNameSet:EntryResource:search timeout" [Critical,Triaged]
<uvirtbot> New bug: #802565 in php5 (main) "Arbitrary file limit in garbage-collection cron script causes loss of service" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802565
<Daviey> Ursinha: great, can't look atm as on a tty.  But will be back in the room shortly.
<Ursinha> Daviey: I guess it just allows you to paginate a collection you already have, instead of allowing you to fetch the results every time you turn the page :P
<Ursinha> but I have to read more
<Ursinha> sigh
<Ursinha> Daviey: what's the name of that graphing site again?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #758072 in nova "nova compute cannot run radvd" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758072
<uvirtbot> New bug: #752316 in nova "Package vlan should be included in nova-compute's dependencies" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752316
<uvirtbot> New bug: #676026 in nova "Nova services do not log to new log file after log rotation" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676026
<Ursinha> Daviey: https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2004EB41
<evilsushi> I need to download the jaunty repository and host it from my lucid server for jaunty devices I still have.
<evilsushi> will apt-mirror change my repo for the server as well ?
<genii-around> Jaunty ( and other releases which are past End Of Life ) are still on the servers, just old-releases.ubuntu.com    instead of country-code.ubuntu.com
<evilsushi> how long will they be there genii-around ?
<genii-around> evilsushi: Well, 4.10 is still there for instance, so a while :)
<evilsushi> genii-around: I would feel better just downloading the repo tho and hosting it locally .. how would I use apt-mirror to clone the old-releases repo?
<jpds> evilsushi: Upgrade the jaunty devices as they're not getting security updates anytime within the next... century.
<genii-around> evilsushi: Basically to put the old-releases.ubuntu.com  urls in the /etc/apt/mirror.list file
<evilsushi> genii-around: thanks for your help
<evilsushi> genii-around: apt-mirror is going now =)
<evilsushi> genii-around: looks like its going to take awhile to download the repo =)
<genii-around> Yes, they are about 30-some-odd GB
<evilsushi> genii-around: so I'm downloading this on my server to a mounted s3fs =)
<lunaphyte_> hallyn: thanks for the clue, that was indeed it.
<hallyn> lunaphyte_: np.  the q is, should that be like that or not.
<lunaphyte_> yeah, indeed.  not wanting to second guess anyone to much, it seems quite clear to me it's likely a shortsighted action.
<lunaphyte_> presumably, as with the kvm reference preceding it, the goal is to ignore logical interfaces - e.g. cases in which the os is a vmware host.
<hallyn> yeah
<hallyn> but...  your's isn't vmware right?
<lunaphyte_> no, it is.
<lunaphyte_> well - to be clear - it's a vmware guest.
<hallyn> right
<lunaphyte_> it's just a bit surprising that it would be so easily overlooked that this would break vmware guests.
<hallyn> yeah
<hallyn> don't know how it was decided. Luckily platform is all in one place right now, so lemme provoke with the bug id in #ubuntu-devel and see if anyone bites
<lunaphyte_> oh, ok.  mind if i lurk?
<hallyn> heh, not at all.  they're probalby at the bar right now, it'll be a few hours before anyone shows up to bite
<lunaphyte_> no worries
<skrewler> i googled a bit but couldnt' find the answer.  running 10.04.02 on ec2.  mail.info and mail.log keep growing to 2GB a piece.  they're being rotated, but I don't see an entry in logrotate.d .. anyone know where I can adjust this
<axolx> hi -- i cant seem to find an official AMI for 10.04, EBS, for a m1.small instance running on us-west-1
<axolx> is there one?
<geekbri> axolx: http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/
<geekbri> us-west-1  32-bit  ebs  ami-831d4fc6
<erichammond> axolx: I also list the official Ubuntu AMI ids in a format that I find easier to read at the top of: http://Alestic.com (pick an EC2 region)
<geekbri> ^ that site is good
<uvirtbot> geekbri: Error: "that" is not a valid command.
#ubuntu-server 2011-06-28
<uvirtbot> New bug: #802770 in ocfs2-tools (main) "can't use ocfs2 with cman clustering" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802770
<twb> Anybody ever seen a "isw_dfabidfjfa_Volume0" device in /dev/mapper before?
<twb> pvscan is finding my LVM on it instead of sda (where it actually is)
<patdk-lap> twb, that would be the intel soft-raid stuff
<patdk-lap> you must have raid enabled in the bios
<twb> Thanks, that's what I thought, but I couldn't google for the randomized string
<twb> Stupid hardware vendor.  He was specifically told not to ship with RAID on
<patdk-lap> atleast he already mirrored the drives for you :)
<twb> nope
<twb> Lemme show you
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/121222/
<twb> So it's set up with a single one-disk RAID0 or RAID1 array of only the first disk.
<sparc> Hey there.  Are there compatibility libraries, like Redhat has, for programs that require older versions of libstdc++ ?
<sparc> for instance Vertitas Netbackup wanting libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<sparc> i tried symlinking that to libstdc++.so.6, but i get missing symbols
<sparc> sad panda
<twb> sparc: NFI, but you have my sympathy :-(
<sparc> haha :) thanks
<twb> sparc: there are obsolete versions of packages in IIRC archive.ubuntu.com
<sparc> Veritas was nice enough to drop 32-bit support in version 7, so i'm stuck with a 6, that doesn't work on ubuntu
<twb> You could try pulling shit out of there and dropping it in $PWD, then adding LDPATH thingies in front to deal with that
<sparc> cool, good deal
<sparc> thanks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #802797 in amavisd-new (main) "package amavisd-new-postfix 1:2.6.5-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802797
<Shapeshiftr> Anyone there?
<Shapeshiftr> I'm having installation issues with ubuntu 11.04
<Shapeshiftr> i loaded the iso onto a usb flash drive
<Shapeshiftr> and when i try to install ubuntu onto my freshly wiped server, it just beeps and nothing happens.
<Shapeshiftr> I'm literally at the install menu, and I hit enter on "Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk"
<Shapeshiftr> anyone know?
<ChmEarl> Shapeshiftr, which installer did you use? the ISO isn't bootable via USB?
<Shapeshiftr> the Universal USB installer that the official site linked to.
<Shapeshiftr> ChmEarl: ^
<ChmEarl> Shapeshiftr, never tried that... I would debootstrap it
<Shapeshiftr> What would that entail, ChmEarl?
<ChmEarl> you booted from bios?
<Shapeshiftr> I guess so, because it doesn't recognize my HDD, apparently.
<ChmEarl> maybe change in the bios to legacy SATA
<Shapeshiftr> That might work, yeah.
<Shapeshiftr> I've installed ubuntu on this computer before, but I might've reset some BIOS options at one point or another.
<ChmEarl> Shapeshiftr, if the disk controller has ahci set, that caused me trouble before
<Shapeshiftr> Yeah, when I was installing windows that was the big issue for me.
<Shapeshiftr> It's an IDE drive, and it looks like its recognizing it in bios.
<ChmEarl> then maybe the drive has meta data still there
<ChmEarl> from raid
<Shapeshiftr> never raided it.
<Shapeshiftr> it's a microatx setup, no room for 2 HDDs :\
<Shapeshiftr> so bios recognizes it fine, but the only thing that the installer can do is go into rescue mode, where it stops at the disk choosing menu, not picking up an IDE HDD
<ChmEarl> I would stare at the bios settings more
<Shapeshiftr> haha, bios is old and simple.
<Shapeshiftr> I think I'm gonna try using 10.10
<Shapeshiftr> or 10.04, whatever the LTS is.
<twb> Between old/simple/broken and new/complicated/broken I will have the former, thanks :-{P
<twb> IME linux doesn't work correctly *unless* AHCI is enabled.
<overrider_> id like to setup xorg and fluxbox, then give a few users on my LAN access so they can connect to the Machine via VNC, are greeted by a Login Screen (slim, gdm, ...,) and can login using their Username and Password. How to get started?
<overrider_> Just get a VNC Server such as x11vnc or are there better methods...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #802827 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.2 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802827
<twb> overrider_: X is network transparent
<twb> overrider_: why use VNC when you can just use X?
<overrider_> twb: i guess because i dont know how or using which client to connect to a remote x11 box - reading up
<twb> LTSP is the easiest way to do it, unless you need stuff on the local workstations, too
<twb> In which case, "ssh -X server program"
<Syria> Hi
<Syria> Please help me with this problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10989367#post10989367
<Syria> I want to protect one of the folders in my VPS which is running under Ubuntu server 10.04 LTS I've tried doing this using .htaccess and I am being prompted for a user name and a password but when i enter the user name and the password I get the same window again and I am sure that I am entering the correct information.
<greppy> Syria: first off, I don't normally keep .htpasswd files in a web directory, but what if anything is showing up in the apache log files?
<Syria> greppy:  Is this normal? http://paste.ubuntu.com/634058/
<Syria> greppy:  This is apache error log.
<RoyK> HAPPY CAPS LOCK DAY
<zer01> Hello somebody help, I have problem with LVM after boot.
<Syria> RoyK:  CAPS LOCK AWARNESS DAY :D
<RoyK> SOMETHING LIKE THAT
<zer01> YEAH
<zer01> YEAH
<Syria> HELP ME.
<Syria> PLEASE.
<RoyK> WITH WHAT? REMOVING THE CAPS LOCK KEY?
<zer01> :-)
<amelin> zer01: maybe you should tell your problem :-)
<greppy> Syria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634084/
<zer01> OK, I have problem with LVM after boot, I can't set up vgscan in init.d
<Syria> greppy:  Thank you, I have to change the name of the user right?
<greppy> nope, you need to add the <limit > </limit> stuff
<Syria> greppy:  This is what I have done. http://paste.ubuntu.com/634087/  !! I am not sure about it but the problem is still existed.
<greppy> Syria: does "/var/www/folder/.htpasswd" exist?
<Syria> greppy:  Yeah I am sure about this.
<w00> allowoverride?
<Syria> w00:  allowoverride I am sure that allowoverride is activated. because i can user permalinks in wordpress.
<RoyK> allowoverride authconfig
<greppy> Syria: what errors are showing up in your apache logs now that you made the change? before it was complaining that there wasn't a limit section.
<Syria> RoyK:  What is that?
<RoyK> Syria: iirc permalinks doesn't require authconfig
<RoyK> authconfig is authentication configuration, as in .htpasswd etc
<w00> RoyK, yeah but he probably has 'all'
<greppy> *nod* permalinks are rewrite
<RoyK> w00: that's not good ;P
<Syria> greppy:  This is the final error log http://paste.ubuntu.com/634090/
<Syria> How can I make sure that Allowoverride is activated?
<greppy> access to /folder/1.png failed, reason: user 'user' does not meet 'require'ments for user/valid-user to be allowed access
<greppy> that's what is relevant to your problems.
<greppy> change "require user" to "require valid-user"
<Syria> greppy:  Please tell me what should I do regarding this!
<w00> He just did..
<Syria> I am too stupid to understand what has he just said. :(
<w00> Paste your htpasswd
<Syria> It works!!!
<Syria> You guys are awesome thanks.. greppy  w00  RoyK
<Syria> w00:  I am trying to add a new user and a new password but i am getting this: "htpasswd: unable to update file /var/www/folder/.htpasswd "
<uvirtbot> New bug: #802876 in nova (universe) "nova_sudoers should take into account new location for brctl" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802876
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: ping, cobbler_web still not working
<uvirtbot> New bug: #802882 in python-novaclient (universe) "/usr/bin/nova in both python-novaclient and simh" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802882
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: zul fixed it
<xampart> hidelevels.set
<uvirtbot> New bug: #802956 in exim4 (main) "package exim4-base 4.74-1ubuntu1.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802956
<CharlieSu> Is there a way to have <Location> use X-Forwarded-Host as the IP addresses used in 'Allow from'?
<sommer1> morning all
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: yeah told you yesterday... :) the problem was the timezone
<airtonix> Filename: pool/main/m/mod-wsgi/libapache2-mod-wsgi_3.2-2_amd64.deb
<airtonix> ^ 3.2-2 is version of the application? -2 is the variation made by ubuntu ?
<uvirtbot> airtonix: Error: "3.2-2" is not a valid command.
<baffle> Anyone here have any experience with IPMI on (cheapo) Dell PE210 II servers? The BMC seems to reboot on system reboot..
<patdk-wk> bmc reboots on reboots on all my ipmi machines
<baffle> patdk-wk: Hmm, how do you get to your BIOS via SOL then?
<patdk-wk> never bothered
<patdk-wk> I have never needed to get into the bios via ipmi
<baffle> patdk-wk: Aha. I'd like to change boot from HD -> PXE.
<baffle> patdk-wk: Maybe it's just me, but I think it is a normal thing to want. :-/
<patdk-wk> dunno, for mine, I would never need to or have a purpose to do that
<patdk-wk> the machines that I sometimes reinstall remotely, are all hp ilo2 blades
<baffle> Yeah, a proper ilo/drac sure beats this.
<ssureshot> is there a way to see what options cups was compiled with? I'd like to compile the newest version with the same options
<joschi> ssureshot: you can look into the debian package spec. you can get it with `apt-get source [packagename]`
<bau-> hi all, i have this issue: i have a php page on my server, which should send an email to an address. The problem is that i have to configure postfix, but i can't do it, even reading the wiki... can anybody help me?
<ssureshot> joschi: ah,, thank you,,, this is good info I wasn't aware apt was capable of..
<ssureshot> joschi: where does that unpack to?
<joschi> ssureshot: the current working dir
<ssureshot> ha!! and here I am looking everywhere but
<RoAkSoAx> zul: ping?
<zul> RoAkSoAx: whats up?
<RoAkSoAx> zul: so I have started looking into replacing the grubby thingy for koan
<zul> RoAkSoAx: ok
<RoAkSoAx> zul: so, what do you think is best? ship a script under /etc/grub.d/<whatever> to everytime we use cobbler --replace-self someohow detects it
<RoAkSoAx> zul: or just create the file during execution
<zul> RoAkSoAx: umm...check with cjwatson he goes grub ;)
<RoAkSoAx> zul: ok ;)
<raubvogel> Why is when I tell my 10.04LTS box to remove ssmtp it wants to remove request-tracker3.8 rt3.8-clients ssmtp?
<Jcook_5xData> anyone here know the about spf records? I add one but I am unsure if I should create separate record one for google apps and one for my local ip?
<joschi> raubvogel: probably because rt requires some mta installed. see `aptitude why ssmtp`
<Jcook_5xData> or combine them like this "v=spf1 ip4:173.162.32.1 include:_spf.google.com +all"
<joschi> Jcook_5xData: do you ever send out mail from your own server?
<raubvogel> joschi, interesting. I tried to install msmtp and it did not replace ssmtp
<Jcook_5xData> yes
<joschi> Jcook_5xData: then you need to add its IP address
<joschi> raubvogel: if you take a close look at the dependencies of request-tracker3.8, you'll see that it depends on mail-transport-agent (http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/mail-transport-agent)
<raubvogel> But it does not consider msmtp, which has more features than ssmtp, a valid mail-transport-agent
<joschi> raubvogel: look at the link I provided
<Jcook_5xData> joschi, I did that the 173.162.. address. I look on openspf.org but it does not say how to handle multipliable address that send on my behalf. do I need to create a separate record every address I have to get access to or have one record and string them together like above.
<joschi> Jcook_5xData: your syntax for the SPF record is correct as far as I see
<joschi> Jcook_5xData: just that +all is "disabling" spf effectively (see http://www.openspf.org/SPF_Record_Syntax#all)
<Jcook_5xData> cool thank. I was unsure and I did not want to disable our email. I will change it -all when i am done testing :)
<DMKitsch> hi i am getting a 403 error
<DMKitsch> pi think i messed aruond with ownership too much, can anybody help?
<evilsushi> anyone here experienced with apt-mirror? I am usiung this mirror.list file http://pastie.org/private/gigk5ffr7ldoo7z0ca it grabs all the Packages.gz and creates some directory structure but is not actually downloading any of the .deb files.
<DMKitsch> I*
<evilsushi> pastie the conf for the vhost you are working on
<evilsushi> and a list of permissions.
<chieffancypants> DMKitsch: where are your WWW files?  Just chmod them +777 or something temporarily to diagnose
<evilsushi> No.
<evilsushi> That is terrible advice.
<DMKitsch> chieffancypants /var/www
<evilsushi> Pastie your permissions and vhost conf.
<DMKitsch> is the permissions using ls -la?
<chieffancypants> yes
<evilsushi> sure that will work
<evilsushi> pastie.org
<DMKitsch> root@Ubuntu:/var/www# ls -la total 16 drwxrwx---  2 root root       4096 2011-06-28 15:59 . drwxr-xr-x 16 root root       4096 2011-06-27 19:19 .. -rwxrwx---  1 root root        177 2011-06-27 19:19 index.html lrwxrwxrwx  1 root www-access   21 2011-06-27 19:53 phpmyadmin -> /usr/share/phpmyadmin -rwxrwx---  1 root root         18 2011-06-28 15:47 testphp.php root@Ubuntu:/var/www#
<DMKitsch> hmm
<chieffancypants> can you read the index.html from a browser?
<chieffancypants> also your permissions are all over the place
<chieffancypants> what user does apache run as
<DMKitsch> hmm
<DMKitsch> #localhost says this: Forbidden  You don't have permission to access / on this server.  Apache/2.2.17 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<DMKitsch> which is index.html isn't it?
<DMKitsch> i do not know, i am newish to linux so know little commands
<chieffancypants> depends on config, just go to http://localhost/index.html
<DMKitsch> still a 403
<chieffancypants> ps aux | grep apache
<chieffancypants> what is listed in the far left column
<chieffancypants> which user?
<DMKitsch> one sec
<DMKitsch> http://pastebin.com/j5WHbz4M
<kirkland> negronjl: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/07/man-your-browser.html
<DMKitsch> i posted the results in pastebin :)
<chieffancypants> DMKitsch: cd /var; sudo chown www-data -R www
<chieffancypants> DMKitsch: you can leave off the sudo, it looks like you're logged in as root
<DMKitsch> ok
<DMKitsch> it works!
<chieffancypants> yay!
<evilsushi> So now you know how to ask questions properly?
<evilsushi> pastie is your friend.
<DMKitsch> has this disallowed access to the user 'dave'
<DMKitsch> ah
<chieffancypants> DMKitsch: you want user dave to also have access, you mean?
<DMKitsch> i need to give the user 'dave' access to the var/www folder
<DMKitsch> i got it earler
<evilsushi> use groups.
<chieffancypants> you can simply give him the group access
<DMKitsch> dave is part of the group www-access
<DMKitsch> i made a group earlier
<chieffancypants> chown www-data:www-access -R /var/www
<chieffancypants> then chmod gu+rw -R /var/www
<evilsushi> chieffancypants: any experience with apt-mirror?
<chieffancypants> evilsushi: hmm, nope
<DMKitsch> ok that seems to have made it forbidden to access the server again :(
<DMKitsch> 403
<chieffancypants> you copied it exactly as I wrote it?
<evilsushi> just add dave to the www-data group
<DMKitsch> yesoh
<DMKitsch> oh
<evilsushi> also you need to post your vhost conf like i asked
<DMKitsch> i set the but dave is in the group web-access
<evilsushi> cause 403 can be issued by order denys
<DMKitsch> how do i do that?
<chieffancypants> you're using the default server LAMP installation of ubuntu?
<DMKitsch> i didn't install lamp
<chieffancypants> did you apt-get install apache2 or did you compile from src
<DMKitsch> installed mysql/apache/php separatley
<chieffancypants> if you installed through apt-get, the default location is /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<chieffancypants> usually 000-default
<DMKitsch> ok
<DMKitsch> http://pastebin.com/300tsJRN
<DMKitsch_> sorry about that
<chieffancypants> and what is your ls -al of /var/www
<DMKitsch_> http://pastebin.com/zW7fBUF9
<chieffancypants> and specifically requesting localhost/index.html is giving you a 403?
<genii-around> Hm, www-access group
<DMKitsch_> hmm
<DMKitsch_> yes i made it earlier
<chieffancypants> yeah, you could take evilsushi's advice and add your dave user to the www-data group
<DMKitsch_> ok localhost works but localhost/phpmyadmin does not
<chieffancypants> ah ok
<chieffancypants> does testphp work?
<chieffancypants> just write something like <?php phpinfo(); ?> to a test.php file to see if php is working or now
<DMKitsch_> um
<DMKitsch_> yup PHP works
<chieffancypants> ok, then /usr/share/phpmyadmin needs it's file permissions set as well
<chieffancypants> since you're symlinking
<DMKitsch_> however 'dave' can not view or write to the folder
<DMKitsch_> ok
<chieffancypants> is the dave user actualyly part of www-access?
<DMKitsch_> yes
<DMKitsch_> is there a way to check
<DMKitsch_> oh yeh hang on
<chieffancypants> are you trying to write to /var/www or phpmyadmin
<DMKitsch_> uid=1000(dave) gid=1000(dave) groups=1000(dave),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),112(lpadmin),121(admin),122(sambashare),1001(www-access)
<DMKitsch_> in the file explorer i can not view the /var/www folder
<DMKitsch_> chieffancypants /var/www i am trying to read but cannot
<chieffancypants> are you on the server version of ubuntu, yet have a file explorer?
<chieffancypants> or are you trying to pull this remotely?
<DMKitsch_> no i am in the desktop edition
<chieffancypants> and you're logged in as the dave user?
<DMKitsch_> yes but i have bash open as root
<chieffancypants> in the top right, the username says dave?
<chieffancypants> next to the power icon
<DMKitsch_> yes
<chieffancypants> and are you directly accessing /var/www or are you trying to browse through it from /var, which you may not have access to
<DMKitsch_> oh right
<chieffancypants> ls -al /var
<DMKitsch_> one second
 * patdk-wk wonders where www-access came from, isn't that owned by www-data?
<DMKitsch_> no directly to WWW
<DMKitsch_> i made it myself, is it a bad name to have chosen?
<chieffancypants> no, it's ok...it's just close to www-data so other are probably thinking there's a typo
<DMKitsch_> ahh
<chieffancypants> open a new terminal window CTRL+ALT+T
<chieffancypants> it should open it as user dave
<chieffancypants> cd /var/www
<DMKitsch_> yup
<chieffancypants> see if you can ls
<patdk-wk> oh, I see you already changed the permissions
<chieffancypants> patdk-wk: yeah
<DMKitsch_> ATM i am in my home directory i think?
<chieffancypants> yeah
<chieffancypants> type "cd /var/www"
<chieffancypants> then "ls -al"
<DMKitsch_> bash: cd: /var/www: Permission denied
<chieffancypants> uhh
<Pici> ls -ld /var/www/
<DMKitsch_> dave@Ubuntu:~$ ls -ld /var/www/
<DMKitsch_> drwxrwx--- 2 www-data www-access 4096 2011-06-28 15:59 /var/www/
<DMKitsch_> dave@Ubuntu:~$
<chieffancypants> and try "groups dave"
<DMKitsch_> dave@Ubuntu:~$ groups dave
<DMKitsch_> dave : dave adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare www-access
<DMKitsch_> dave@Ubuntu:~$
<chieffancypants> that doesn't make any sense
<chieffancypants> make sure /var has +r just in case
<chieffancypants> which it does by default
<chieffancypants> chmod +r /var
<DMKitsch_> dave@Ubuntu:~$ chmod +r /var
<DMKitsch_> chmod: changing permissions of `/var': Operation not permitted
<DMKitsch_> dave@Ubuntu:~$
<chieffancypants> sudo !!
<DMKitsch_> oh should i be doing this as root?
<chieffancypants> no, just sudo it
<DMKitsch_> ok
<chieffancypants> and !! repeats the last command
<DMKitsch_> oh whoops
<DMKitsch_> i just pressed up and added sudo to the end
<Pici> It doesn't matter.
<DMKitsch_> beginnign
<DMKitsch_> oh ok
<chieffancypants> yeah, just type "sudo chmod +r /var"
<DMKitsch_> done :)
<chieffancypants> now, still as dave "cd /var/www"
<DMKitsch_> dave@Ubuntu:/var$ cd /var/www
<DMKitsch_> bash: cd: /var/www: Permission denied
<DMKitsch_> dave@Ubuntu:/var$ .^C
<chieffancypants> this isn't making any sense
<DMKitsch_> the ^C is me doing copy/paste the windows way, i need to get out the habit
<DMKitsch_> hmm
<patdk-wk> sure it does
<patdk-wk> he didn't logout/login since he joined himself to the www-access group
<chieffancypants> I didn't know you had to
<DMKitsch_> oh
<patdk-wk> yep
<DMKitsch_> well bbs, lets try that
<DMKitsch> back
<DMKitsch> ok i can access it!
<DMKitsch> yay!
<DMKitsch> chieffancypants, patdk-wk, thank you so much for the help
<DMKitsch> just need to set the permissions to phpmyadmin
<DMKitsch> hi?
<Pici> hi.
<chieffancypants> DMKitsch: do the same to your /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<chieffancypants> sudo chown www-data:www-access -R /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<Pici> Why do you need to modify phpmyadmin's files?
<DMKitsch> i just need to read them
<chieffancypants> there's no read access, most likely
<DMKitsch> i have no access at all
<chieffancypants> that command should fix it
<Pici> Normally you don't need to access them directly, just your webserver does.
<DMKitsch> yes, my webserver is chucking a 403
<patdk-wk> and when you change the user the webserver uses? :)
<DMKitsch> thanks
<DMKitsch> working 100%
<chieffancypants> great
<DMKitsch> you guys are awsome
<DMKitsch> i was obviously had bad experiences when i first used this a long time ago
<chieffancypants> :)
<DMKitsch> thanks so much, see you later
<chieffancypants> np, adios
<DMKitsch> do you guys perfer komposer or bluefish/
<patdk-wk> well, I try not to use kde, so I go with bluefish
<chieffancypants> I like geany a lot -- just started using it though
<Jasonn> I have a problem
<Jasonn> I cannot install a program with dpkg -i
<Jasonn> on my server
<genii-around> Does it say anything enlightening when you try?
<jimmy51_> can i run a command that will uninstall every package I've installed since the original OS installation?
<jimmy51_> i've got a lot of goofy stuff happening due to trying out a 3rd party samba/kerberos solution
<KillMeNow> you can try 'rm -fR /'
<KillMeNow> but seriously, don't do that
<jimmy51_> that's throwing a lot of errors
<jimmy51_> uh oh... i don't think that helped
<KillMeNow> you didn't seriously type that in did you?
<jimmy51_> hehe, no.
<KillMeNow> *whew*
<KillMeNow> i was just messing with ya
<jimmy51_> KillMeNow: likewise
<jimmy51_> (messing with ya)
<KillMeNow> missed all that Jimmy51, apparently Pici was bent by my joke and kicked me
<guntbert> !joke | KillMeNow
<ubottu> KillMeNow: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<chieffancypants> jimmy51_: there should be a record of each install you make in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<chieffancypants> if you know when you installed, you can weed out all the new packages since that time
<jimmy51_> chieffancypants: ah... with some kind of date sort?
<chieffancypants> yeah
<chieffancypants> actually, here's a way to sort it
<chieffancypants> echo -e "State     \tLast change \t \tName" > PkgLog && ls -lsrt /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list | awk '{print $6"\t"$7"  "$8"\t"$9}' | sed -e "s/\/var\/lib\/dpkg\/info\///" -e "s/.list//" -e "s/^0\t/Removed \t/" -e "s/^[0-9]*\t/Installed\t/" >> PkgLog
<KillMeNow> you can use the -mtime +/-Days
<jimmy51_> ls -lrt /var/lib/dpkg/info
<jimmy51_> yikes that's long.
<jimmy51_> chieffancypants: did you just type all that in on the fly?
<KillMeNow> chieffancypants breaks out the mastery of regex
<chieffancypants> haha, no...I just found it
<jimmy51_> it'll take me a bit to run that on the other machine
<chieffancypants> no ssh?
<DMKitsch> hello everyone
<jimmy51_> chieffancypants: SWEET.    good list.  now i just need to write a bash script to loop through and auto remove.
<DMKitsch> does anybody mind going though how to set up a password protected directory in linux using apache?
<jimmy51_> chieffancypants: there are absolutely never any spaces in a package name, right?
<chieffancypants> jimmy51_: hrrmm....not sure
<DMKitsch> anybody wishing to help?
<DMKitsch> .
<DMKitsch> ok bye
<genii-around> Too bad, was just going to point him at http://www.sitedeveloper.ws/tutorials/htaccess.htm
<KillMeNow> course if they googled first, they probably would have found their answer
<torturedsoul> is there a live CD version of ubuntu-server
<torturedsoul> i want to run it from a usb stick
<torturedsoul> without installing...
<koolhead17> torturedsoul: you can always do that. Use UNetbootin ubuntu package and create a bootable pendrive via it. :)
<jimmy51_> chieffancypants: good news... made a script that loops through the result file and is apt-get removing all of the packages i want..
<jimmy51_> chieffancypants: i think i might have messed up though... apt-get remove -y doesn't remove .conf files, does it?
<jimmy51_> i want them gone too... probably should have purged as well.
<pythonirc101> I'm trying to configure the network on an ubuntu-server, and when i restart /etc/init.d/networking -- it says cant bring up eth0
<pythonirc101> any ideas what i might be missing...I did edit /etc/network/interfaces
<genii-around> pythonirc101: Can you pastebin whats in that file now?
<pythonirc101> genii-around: i cant...the machine is not connected
<pythonirc101> when i do service networking start
<pythonirc101> I get : Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<pythonirc101> No such file or directory
<pythonirc101> something else wrong?
<genii-around> pythonirc101: Have you tried instead: sudo initctl start networking
<pythonirc101> ok, stupid me, forgot the sudo
<pythonirc101> now it doesnt complain, but it wont connect to anything
<RoyK> damn - takes me more than five minutes to download a ripped movie - about time to upgrade my internet connection...
<pythonirc101> or namelookup
<pythonirc101> genii-around: how do i debug it?
<genii-around> pythonirc101: Did you set eth0 to be some static IP in /etc/network/interfaces ? If so then you probably also need to specify gateway and nameserver there too
<pythonirc101> this is what i did : auto eth0\n iface eth0 inet static\n address myip\n netmask xxx \n ... the numbers are correct as given by my system network admin
<guntbert> pythonirc101: !pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces please
<genii-around> pythonirc101: Additionally however, you probably need at least a line like: dns-nameservers 1.2.3.4          (but not those numbers)
<pythonirc101> genii-around: the dns stuff i put in /etc/resolve.conf - nameserver xxx \n nameserver \n search xx.xx.xx
<pythonirc101> interfaces looks correct to me, since when i restart everything seems normal
<pythonirc101> but it wont connect for some reason
<genii-around> pythonirc101: Can you ping whatever the gateway is supposed to be?
<pythonirc101> When i boot i do get this warning udevd-work[121]: inotify_add_watch(6, /dev/sda, 10) failed: No such file or directory...
<pythonirc101> lemme ping
<pythonirc101> cant ping gateway
<pythonirc101> how do i know my wire is actually connected to eth0 and not eth1?
<genii-around> maybe ifconfig ... should see at least if there has been traffic on either
<pythonirc101> got it, wrong wire connection! :)
<genii-around> Cool.
<pythonirc101> any ideas on how to fix this and what this means : When i boot i do get this warning udevd-work[121]: inotify_add_watch(6, /dev/sda, 10) failed: No such file or directory... ?
<pythonirc101> I would like to setup raid on this machine. Are there any nice user-interfaces to create software raids in ubuntu-servers?
<kalle_> pythonirc101 ubuntu installer?
<pythonirc101> kalle_: I rerun the installer?
<pythonirc101> there is no raid gui inside the server that i can install and use?
<kalle_> tbh i never looked for one, but i guess u can rerun installer and exit after it has created the raid, mdadm will find the raid
<JanC> pythonirc101: in theory you could use udisks remotely from your desktop
<JanC> I think
<JanC> (never tried it)
<pythonirc101> installing udisks
<pythonirc101> i wanted a gui
<JanC> at least, GNOME disk utility has an option to connect to a remote system to manage it...
<pythonirc101> any gui's for making RAIDs
<JanC> now, I'm not sure it supports RAID yet  ;)
<JanC> anyway, I would suggets you use plain mdadm to create a software raid, it isn't all that difficult
<pythonirc101> I created partitions on all my disks of type linux raid partitions
<pythonirc101> then i try to create a raid using gnome utility and it tells me all of them are full?
<DMKitsch> hey
<DMKitsch> how do i set up password protection on a apache server to a directory
<w00> #apache? ;/
<genii-around> DMKitsch: http://www.sitedeveloper.ws/tutorials/htaccess.htm is pretty comprehensive also
<pythonirc101> JanC: how do i know what names to use with mdadm?
<pythonirc101> I want to setup raid5 on 4 disks on my machine
<DMKitsch> thanks
<MACscr> i cant seem to be getting the following error when trying to update: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 8AB767895ADC2037
<MACscr> are updates for maverick no longer available or what?
<jpds> MACscr: You added a PPA to your system and didn't add its GPG key to your APT keyring.
<MACscr> jpds: i havent made any changes to this system for months and its just now popping up. If it was a ppa that i added, why isnt it mentioning the one that i added so i know what i need to fix?
<j3roth> Quick question. Does Ubuntu Server support multiple remote connections to it? As in remote desktop sessions?
<jpds> j3roth: Are you thinking of LTSP?
<j3roth> I looked into that, but maybe I am not understanding it. Does that give you the same functionality as Windows Server where I can remote into the box and it will spawn multiple X sessions?
<jpds> MACscr: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/64418
<jpds> j3roth: First, Ubuntu Server doesn't come with a desktop environment, but you can use things like SSH to remotely manage your system.
<j3roth> right
<MACscr> jpds: any key i try to add seems to time out. Is there  a certain port i need open in my firewall?
<jpds> MACscr: 11371.
<MACscr> jpds: yep, that was the issue. Thanks
#ubuntu-server 2011-06-29
<pythonirc1012> cfdisk -- FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder -- whats wrong?
<pythonirc1012> its a fresh machine, and i installed ubuntu server on one of the hard drives
<qman__> pretty much exactly what it says
<qman__> your partition doesn't end on a cylinder boundary
<qman__> which may or may not be a problem
<qman__> depending on how smart your software is
<pythonirc1012> qman__: Why would that happen with a fresh install?
<pythonirc1012> qman__: also, how do i find out if its a problem or not?
<qman__> the installer probably used software which is smart enough to handle partitions that don't end on cylinder boundaries, while the software you're using is not
<pythonirc1012> I see
<pythonirc1012> cfdisk is what i was trying to use
<qman__> that, or the software you're using is trying to ensure everything is aligned to 4k sectors
<pythonirc1012> I'm trying to build a RAID5 with 4 disks apart from the disk i installed the OS on
<maxb> cfdisk is probably just being paranoid and living in the past
<qman__> I don't use cfdisk myself, so I honestly have no idea if it's a problem or not
<pythonirc1012> I can ssh to the machine...was trying to use mdadm...thought would look at the disks using cfdisk
<qman__> I just fdisk, n, p, 1, enter, enter, t, fd, w
<qman__> just added five disks to my file server the other night that way
<pythonirc1012> what exact command did you use?
<pythonirc1012> did you build a raid on them?
<qman__> fdisk /dev/sd?, where ? is the disk you want
<qman__> and then using those letters in order in fdisk to create the partitions of the correct type
<qman__> and then an mdadm command to add the disks to the array (or in your case create an array)
<qman__> and then I grew my ext3 filesystem to fit after the array reshaped
<qman__> on a new array you'd just make a new filesystem, or use LVM or whatever you're doing
<pythonirc1012> k - question 1: how do i find out which disks are empty and what are their names...i usually use gnome-disk-utility for this, but dont know how to do this using text terminal
<qman__> fdisk -l
<pythonirc1012> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdh'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<qman__> AFAIK fdisk does not do 4k sectors by default
<qman__> GPT, never done that myself
<qman__> 'parted' is GNU Parted
<qman__> I don't know the exact commands in parted to do what you want though
<pythonirc1012> ok /dev/sde is where my os is installed -- need to make raid5 from fghi
<patdk-lap> ya, I don't think anyone is really doing partitions by 4k, but mainly by 1meg now
<qman__> you need to create partitions of type "Linux RAID Autodetect", or 'fd'
<qman__> then mdadm can deal with them
<pythonirc1012> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/422939/
<qman__> yeah, you're using GPT, so fdisk won't work
<qman__> you'll have to use a GPT aware partitioner
<patdk-lap> use parted
<patdk-lap> or if you have gui installed, gparted?
<maxb> ooi, why are you using GPT?
<pythonirc1012> I've no clue
<patdk-lap> I'm only using gpt anymore
<qman__> I have no need for it
<qman__> my data disks are all one big partition anyways
<patdk-lap> I have many raids that are >2tb
<patdk-lap> most of mine are hardware raided to >2tb
<pythonirc1012> my disks are 2TB each
<pythonirc1012> 4 disks -- want to put them in RAID 5
<pythonirc1012> what parted command do i need to run on each disk ?
<patdk-lap> well, you can just wipe the gpt off, and use fdisk
<patdk-lap> be simpler
<qman__> I use 1TB disks right now
<pythonirc1012> seems parted is better that fdisk in anycase? usage wise
<qman__> next one will be a major overhaul
<qman__> probably
<qman__> I only suggested fdisk because that's what I know and use
<qman__> I do not know parted
<patdk-lap> fdisk is a dump partitioner, it does what you say
<patdk-lap> parted is smarter
<pythonirc1012> cant i just use "parted /dev/sdf" and then mkpart primary 0 2001G?
<pythonirc1012> or is there a better way?
<pythonirc1012> qman__: ok i do have partitions on the 4 disks i want to put in raid 5: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/422951/
<pythonirc1012> will that work?
<pythonirc1012> patdk-lap: is this partitioning any good or do i need to repartition in some other way for mdadm?
<qman__> well, they shouldn't have filesystems on them
<patdk-lap> mdadm doesn't care :)
<qman__> I don't know what exactly that means in parted though
<pythonirc1012> patdk-lap: what mdadm command do i need to create the raid 5 from 4 disks then?
<patdk-lap> mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sd?1 /dev/sd?1 /dev/sd?1 /dev/sd?1
<qman__> you might want to tweak other options like stripe size
<qman__> but that'll create one with default settings
<patdk-lap> stripe size is good, depending what what it is used for
<pythonirc1012> I guess in my case I'll try this then: sudo mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sdf1 /dev/sdg1 /dev/sdh1 /dev/sdi1
<qman__> my array is used mostly to store large (1GB+) files, so I increased my stripe size
<patdk-lap> -c 128 is nice
<patdk-lap> -c 1024 is good also for large streaming files
<pythonirc1012> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/422955/ ?
<qman__> the other thing is, you'll want to tweak your ext3/4 filesystem based on your stripe size
<pythonirc1012> most of my files are a few MBs
<pythonirc1012> like 10 MBs or so
<qman__> more detailed info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461 and here: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html
<pythonirc1012> 512K default should be fine for that, isnt it?
<patdk-lap> it depends on how it's used
<patdk-lap> when those files change
<qman__> the latter is very old, but the information is still relevant, just the commands have changed some
<patdk-lap> does the while file change? or part of it?
<pythonirc1012> most of my files are read only
<patdk-lap> than large is ok
<pythonirc1012> how do i change the strip size to 1MB?
<patdk-lap> I would stick with 512k probably though
<pythonirc1012> perfect
<pythonirc1012> mdadm: /dev/sdf1 appears to contain an ext2fs file system
<patdk-lap> you don't want to go too large and cause a single drive to slow it down :)
<pythonirc1012> how do i goto ext4 or some other fs?
<patdk-lap> you don't
<qman__> each drive partition should not contain a filesystem
<patdk-lap> it should overrite it with the raid
<qman__> they should just be partitions
<qman__> the filesystem should be created on top of the RAID
<pythonirc1012> perfect
<qman__> that's why it's warning you
<qman__> so you don't accidentally nuke a filesystem you shouldn't have
<pythonirc1012> says /dev/md0 started
<pythonirc1012> now i can get a FS on it?
<qman__> you can either create a filesystem directly on md0, or use LVM
<patdk-lap> now watch in /proc/mdstat for progress
<patdk-lap> if you care :)
<qman__> that ^^
<qman__> though it's designed to handle whatever you throw at it
<qman__> I prefer to stay on the safe side, and ensure not to trust the raid until that's done
<pythonirc1012> 5min speed=90111K/sec!?
<patdk-lap> it nice to make sure it gets to 1% I think, before messing with it :)
<qman__> not reboot the server, not fill more space on the array than the % completed
<pythonirc1012> .4% right now
<qman__> it takes a long time
<patdk-lap> qman, I go both ways
<pythonirc1012> done .5%
<patdk-lap> sometimes I wait till it completes 100% before anything
<qman__> yep
<patdk-lap> other times I just don't
<pythonirc1012> ok, so we dont add the FS onto it till its done 100%?
<qman__> I did when reshaping my array
<qman__> because I don't have a backup
<patdk-lap> pythonirc, it's fine now, it's just going be slow
<qman__> you can create the fs
<qman__> just don't start dumping files onto it
<qman__> at least until it gets a bit through
<pythonirc1012> sorry got booted
<qman__> <qman__> you can create the fs
<qman__> <qman__> just don't start dumping files onto it
<qman__> <qman__> at least until it gets a bit through
<pythonirc1012> its 1% done
<pythonirc1012> what command do i need to create the fs?
<qman__> while it will let you put more data on the array than is allocated
<qman__> what exactly it does with that data is a mystery to me
<patdk-lap> qman, it's safe :)
<patdk-lap> it just goes ahead and inits that part of the time
<patdk-lap> drive
<patdk-lap> technically you are doing that ways
<patdk-lap> cause ext throws the data randomly over the drive
<qman__> mkfs.ext4
<patdk-lap> but this also assumes it's bug free :)
<qman__> though you should set the stride based on your stripe size for best performance
<qman__> the numbers are much smaller because the document is old, but this section explains it well: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-5.html#ss5.11
<qman__> also, chunk size == stripe size
<pythonirc1012> qman__: mkfs.ext4 /dev/md0 ? can you please tell the exact command
<pythonirc1012> or mkfs -t ext4 /dev/md0?
<qman__> both are equivalent
<pythonirc1012> and thats what i need?
<pythonirc1012> writing inode tables
<patdk-lap> mkfs.ext4 -T largefile -E stride=512,stripe-width=3 /dev/md0
<pythonirc1012> i've 4 disks, strip-width=3 is fine?
<patdk-lap> you have 3 data disks
<pythonirc1012> 4, right?
<patdk-lap> you have 3 data disks
<pythonirc1012> oh one is parity?
<patdk-lap> yes
<pythonirc1012> patdk-lap: thanks
<pythonirc1012> now mount ? or wait?
<qman__> you can mount and use it normally, but it will be slow until it is done building
<pythonirc1012> 2.8% done in /proc/mdstat
<pythonirc1012> perfect.
<pythonirc1012> ok, so moving on to the next raid, which is even worse...
<qman__> I haven't created a file server since ext4 got stable, so I didn't know the command
<pythonirc1012> i hope it doesnt crash :)
<qman__> you can lower your build time with the following
<twb> +1 for -binternal
<qman__> echo "200000" | sudo tee /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_min
<pythonirc1012> when i run parted, and do print all : Error: Invalid partition table on /dev/mapper/sil_bhagdgacbhai -- wrong signature 0. Ignore/Cancel? -- Why does this happen?
<patdk-lap> qman, not going help him much, it's already going 90MB/s the max those drives go :)
<qman__> ah
<qman__> didn't notice that
<qman__> that happens because you're using fakeraid
<qman__> with nothing on it
<pythonirc1012> can i just make a fs on it?
<qman__> yes
<pythonirc1012> ok, next question
<pythonirc1012> /dev/mapper/sil_bhagdgacbhai -- 160GB is a 4 x 40GB OCZ drives
<pythonirc1012> what FS should i use on it? what raid? I was hoping that this box would show up as one drive on ubuntu, but it does not. I am hoping to use RAID 0 on this one.
<qman__> fakeraid is usually terrible
<qman__> what type of controller is it?
<twb> pythonirc1012: that sounds like some bullshit fakeraid controller, which you should avoid like the plague
<qman__> or more importantly
<patdk-lap> it is :)
<pythonirc1012> http://www.provantage.com/ocz-technology-ocz3hsd1ibs1-160g~7OCZD018.htm
<qman__> does it have an actual chip
<twb> Also, don't use RAID0 for anything but ephemeral data.
<qman__> yuck
<patdk-lap> pythonirc, you should have turn off raid in your bios
<patdk-lap> so you didn't have that sil_xxxxx thing, but instead a normal sd?
<twb> pythonirc1012: unless you paid $400 for your RAID card, you should use Linux md RAID.
<qman__> no, it's a black box SSD with a fakeraid built into it
<qman__> so he's not going to be able to turn it off
<patdk-lap> oh?
<twb> Anything less than that won't be battery-backed hardware raid, but rather some kind of fakeraid.
<twb> qman__: lame
<pythonirc1012> qman__: I think i can turn it off
<patdk-lap> normally they don't have fakeraid in it, but that sandcontroller thing
<twb> patdk-lap: sandforce, it's an FTL
<pythonirc1012> I'll try to switch it off tomorrow
<patdk-lap> oh, it
<patdk-lap> 's a ibis
<pythonirc1012> its at work, cant do it from home
<pythonirc1012> what do you guys suggest for it? switch off the fake raid 0 , and then make a raid 0 using mdadm?
<qman__> ordinarily yes, but I don't think you'll be able to do that with that hardware
<patdk-lap> oh ya, they do display as a sil_xxx fakeraid, how evil
<qman__> that, or buy a real RAID controller with dedicated CPU and cache
<patdk-lap> qman, won't work, it has a custom connection
<patdk-lap> the drive is actually pcie x4
<qman__> yeah
<pythonirc1012> i saw it in the bios to turn off the raid on that
<pythonirc1012> why are you guys saying it wont work? the controller?
<patdk-lap> pythonirc, too much unknown, I haven't used one yet
<patdk-lap> cause they aren't supported by vmware :)
<pythonirc1012> patdk-lap: lets assume i've 4 40GB SSD drives that are visible to the os as /dev/sd?
<patdk-lap> just raid0 them :)
<patdk-lap> using mdadm
<qman__> yep
<qman__> fakeraid loads all the effort onto your main CPU anyway
<qman__> you might as well use the most stable and optimized software raid, mdadm, instead of a one-off driver
<pythonirc1012> just 512K default stripe?
<pythonirc1012> what FS?
<patdk-lap> whatever fs you want
<pythonirc1012> any that works well with SSDs? shouldnt i try to match the stripe length with whatever size the IO of SSDs are optimized for 4k?
<patdk-lap> who raid the ssd's are optimized for 4k
<patdk-lap> I can tell you for sure they aren't
<patdk-lap> 64k, 128k or 256k maybe
<patdk-lap> so 512k is probably best
<pythonirc1012> patdk-lap: the IOPS they report is for 4k chunks, right?
<patdk-lap> sometimes
<pythonirc1012> then?
<pythonirc1012> i need iops from this device
<patdk-lap> if it's done by a proper benchmarking that is reputable, 4k yes
<patdk-lap> stripesize doesn't offect iops
<patdk-lap> man you really have no idea what your doing
<patdk-lap> you have no idea how flash works
<patdk-lap> your assuming it works the same as normal drives
<patdk-lap> and even on normal drives you wouldn't use 4k strip size
<pythonirc1012> thats right strip size doesnt have any effect on IOPS
<patdk-lap> stripe size does affect iops
<pythonirc1012> mdadm then should work fine, even if i want most for iops
<patdk-lap> it affects it a crapload
<pythonirc1012> does the FS have any effect on IOPS? what do benchmarkers use when they look into increasing iops?
<patdk-lap> the only way to increase iops is to add more drives
<patdk-lap> to maximize iops per set raid
<pythonirc1012> also: if i want to mount /dev/md0 at boot to /raid, do i just add it to /etc/fstab? or is there an easier way to do this automatically?
<patdk-lap> you want to max out the read buffer of the drive
<patdk-lap> most drives it's like 16 or 32 sectors
<patdk-lap> or used to be
<patdk-lap> but flash is different
<pythonirc1012> patdk-lap: in my case, i've 4 SSDs, so that should already give good IOPS, if i read randomly all over, isnt it?
<patdk-lap> you can write to flash, 8k at a time
<pythonirc1012> my app is mostly read only...no writes
<patdk-lap> but if you have to erase a sector, that sector for flash can be 16k to 512k
<patdk-lap> that large block size is what you want to optimize for in flash stripe size
<patdk-lap> cause you don't want to be writing half of that empty space at a time
<patdk-lap> and you defently want to get it aligned
<pythonirc1012> nice raid now shows 5.2T free, thanks
<pythonirc1012> patdk-lap: is there an easy way to add more drives to the RAID 5 that i just created using mdadm?
<patdk-lap> yep
<pythonirc1012> how do i do that?
<patdk-lap> google :)
<pythonirc1012> will i have trouble with ext4?
<pythonirc1012> mdadm --add /dev/md1 /dev/sdj1 ?
<twb> pythonirc1012: you cannot add drives to a RAID5 or 6 array.
<pythonirc1012> what happens to the ext4?
<patdk-lap> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-517282.html
<patdk-lap> nothing
<patdk-lap> after the raid is fully grown
<patdk-lap> then you grow the fs
<patdk-lap> so, mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sd??
<patdk-lap> mdadm --grow /dev/md0 --raid-devices=5
<patdk-lap> resize2fs /dev/md0
<pythonirc1012> nice
<pythonirc1012> so twb is wrong then?
<twb> That is, you can add hot spares, and replacements, but not expand the array's effective size.
<patdk-lap> yep
<patdk-lap> sure you can, you have been able to for years
<patdk-lap> since like 05
<twb> patdk-lap: hmm, maybe that's an md feature
<patdk-lap> yep we are talking mdadm :)
<twb> That rings a bell, actually
<twb> In the general case of the RAID5 algorithm, you can't
<patdk-lap> heh, try to find a raid card that doesn't let you these days :)
<twb> I expect mdadm does some rebalancing stuff
<patdk-lap> no idea
<pythonirc1012> patdk-lap: thanks a lot for all the help today.
<pythonirc1012> qman__: Thank you as well.
<pythonirc1012> my raid is almost built 10% now :)
<twb> pythonirc1012: if you assemble the array with -binternal, it will be have a "write-intent bitmap", which is the RAID equivalent of a journal
<twb> It means that after a clean reboot or an unexpected outage, it won't have to resync the entire array (which will take hours for 2TB drives)
<patdk-lap> it's 10% done after like 30min
<patdk-lap> I don't think he should worry that much :)
<twb> Shrug
<twb> It's more for outages
<patdk-lap> that is what ups's are for :)
<twb> And when did you last replace the batteries of yours :-P
<patdk-lap> last month
<patdk-lap> cost me $300
<twb> Nice
<twb> How many kWa you get for $300?
<patdk-lap> 3kw
<patdk-lap> but that is with an extra battery pack
<patdk-lap> so like 38min runtime full load
<twb> 3 sounds a lot lower than the numbers ISTR
<patdk-lap> heh?
<twb> For a fully populated 19" rack, we were looking at more like $1500 second-hand and $8000 new
<pythonirc1012> its only done 12.5% now with 512mins remaining , and the speed is down to speed=55533K/sec
<twb> (Including the device as well as the batteries, but I imagine the batteries are 80% of the cost)
<patdk-lap> for a fully populated 19" rack, I have two 5kw's
<pythonirc1012> perhaps i really need -binternal?
<patdk-lap> pythonirc, if you want, I can't imagine that wouldn't default to that though
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/121340/ are my old notes
<twb> patdk-lap: the WI bitmap won't make the initial sync faster
<twb> Sorry, bad completiong
<twb> pythonirc1012: the WI bitmap won't make the initial sync faster
<twb> pythonirc1012: it'll just mean that you don't need to do a full resync again
<patdk-lap> looks like your old notes wanted like a 2kw
<pythonirc1012> is there a way to add the WI bitmap to a prebuilt/mounted raid ?
<twb> Probably I confused W with kW
<twb> (I'm a bit distracted because the financials Windows VM is on its last legs, and it's the EOFY
<patdk-lap> 3000va ups :)
<twb> If I have an mdadm array with v1.2 metadata, can I downgrade in place to 1.0 metadata?
<twb> Also, what is the latest metadata version supported by hardy (2.6.24)?
<patdk-lap> I don't think so
<patdk-lap> I can check hardy
<twb> please do, thanks
<twb> I can just blow away /boot to fix syslinux (which needs >= 1.0), but I don't want to have to blow away the main lvm one :-/
<patdk-lap> 1, 1.0, 1.1, 1.2
<owen1> everytime i ssh to a remote machine i have to type my passphrase. how to automate this?
<patdk-lap> ssh-agent
<pythonirc1012> owen1: ssh-copy-id
<patdk-lap> pythonirc, copy-id only changes it from a password to a privatekey-password :)
<pythonirc1012> patdk-lap: doesnt it make it passwordless?
<pythonirc1012> i just generate a key and copy it around
<patdk-lap> it makes ssh passwordless
<patdk-lap> but ssh has to ask for the privatekey password
<patdk-lap> it just neversends that password over tcp
<pythonirc1012> is that bad to use?
<patdk-lap> no
<patdk-lap> but ssh-agent is what he wanted
<patdk-lap> you type your password into the agent
<patdk-lap> then when ssh needs to use your key file, it already knows the password
<owen1> patdk-lap: looking into ssh-agent
<twb> patdk-lap: fantastic, thanks
<pythonirc1012> I'm on zoneedit and i've a domain forwarded to a static ip-- what is TTL? Type (A,AAAA,CERT,MX,...)?
<patdk-lap> pythonirc101: BITMAP CHANGES
<patdk-lap> A write-intent bitmap can be added to, or removed from, an active array. Either internal bitmaps, or bitmaps stored in a separate file can be added. Note that if you add a bitmap stored in a file which is in a filesystem that is on the raid array being affected, the system will deadlock. The bitmap must be on a separate filesystem.
<patdk-lap> pythonirc1012, how long that entry is valid for, till a recheck is required
<pythonirc1012> patdk-lap: in my case i can easily add that since i've a separate 2TB drive.
<pythonirc1012> is 7200 a good number for TTL ? which is better smaller or larger?
<patdk-lap> depends
<patdk-lap> if you change it often, smaller
<patdk-lap> if you don't, larger
<patdk-lap> I just use 86400
<pythonirc1012> i dont change it at all
<pythonirc1012> like past 5 years, it was the same map
<patdk-lap> mdadm --grow --bitmap=internal /dev/md0
<twb> patdk-lap: ah, nice, I only ever passed -b to assemble and create
<pythonirc1012> just that?
<twb> In a way, it's a pity mdadm will be subsumed by btrfs
<patdk-lap> yep
<pythonirc1012> where is the bitmap stored?
<patdk-lap> twb, not really, depends on workload
<pythonirc1012> raid itself?
<patdk-lap> yep
<patdk-lap> twb, I'm sure over years, people will get used to using btrfs by default though
<pythonirc1012> patdk-lap: #mdadm --grow --bitmap=internal /dev/md0  --- says --- mdadm: failed to set internal bitmap.
<patdk-lap> probably cause your raid isn't built yet
<patdk-lap> it needs to be stable first
<patdk-lap> try it tomorrow :)
<pythonirc1012> 15% , will try tomorrow, thanks
<pythonirc1012> patdk-lap: I'm trying to put a new server into my system so that i can take the load off an older machine
<patdk-lap> looks like it can slow down the raid 10% though, for writes
<pythonirc1012> i would like to distribute the network load for the http server on these two machines
<pythonirc1012> the bitmap! that slow?
<patdk-lap> ya
<pythonirc1012> k, i'll skip it then :0
<patdk-lap> before it writes anywhere on the raid, it has to update the bitmap that it is going to
<patdk-lap> then when it's done, clear that bitmap
<patdk-lap> and that bitmap is mirrored on all raid drives
<twb> patdk-lap: re 10%, I have seen people saying "no problems here" and people saying "cripples my raid"
<patdk-lap> I'm going by mdadm's numbers on their doc
<patdk-lap> https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Write-intent_bitmap
<pythonirc1012> patdk-lap: perhaps i should make the bitmap on my SSD RAID then?
<pythonirc1012> how much space does it neeD? a few bits per 512K page?
 * twb reads
<patdk-lap> I imagine that could kill an ssd fast
<twb> Ah, "up to 10%"
<patdk-lap> pythonirc, this only affects you when you pull the power wire out of the server
<pythonirc1012> patdk-lap: if it does, it goes back to OCZ, with a thank you :)
<patdk-lap> otherwise the bitmap won't *help*
<pythonirc1012> 3 years warranty must count for something
<pythonirc1012> patdk-lap: I'll skip...my power is pretty stable...once a year i get a power outage.
<patdk-lap> heh, I've gone 5 years without a power outage
<patdk-lap> till this year
<patdk-lap> I couldn't handle a 76hour outage cleanly, stupid people kept tripping the generator breakers
<pythonirc1012> does this show my real read or write speed :  speed=69614K/sec ? in mdstat?
<patdk-lap> it shows both
<patdk-lap> as it's reading+writing at that speed
<pythonirc1012> is that ok for 4 drives ? 2TB seagates 7200rpms is what i have
<patdk-lap> is that ok for your cpu? harddrive controller? southbridge?
<patdk-lap> I assume you plugged them into the motherboard sata that are on the southbridge atleast
<pythonirc1012> load average:1.33 1.19 1.16 -- shows 8 cores, anything barely being used
<pythonirc1012> yes, motherboard sata
<pythonirc1012> Xeon E3 quad core CPU - brand new
<patdk-lap> hmm, mdadm can only use a single core
<patdk-lap> per md device, I believe
<twb> patdk-lap: per array, or total?
<twb> Like if I have two arrays, can it use one core for each
<patdk-lap> twb, probably
<patdk-lap> I haven't checked
<patdk-lap> but I know crypto is per device
<pythonirc1012> md0_raid5 is using 10% of one core
<patdk-lap> you looking at top?
<pythonirc1012> yes
<patdk-lap> well, it has to read 3 drives, then write to 4
<pythonirc1012> whats the io for one drive these days?
<pythonirc1012> how can i measure it easily?
<patdk-lap> what kind drive you have?
<patdk-lap> normally it is 70-130mb/s
<pythonirc1012> how do i measure it on my server easily?
<pythonirc1012> for a particular directory , say /tmp
<patdk-lap> heh?
<patdk-lap> what does /tmp have to do with a drive?
<qman__> you could time a dd
<qman__> but that has nothing to do with a drive's ability
<qman__> hdparm -tT to time disk reads
<pythonirc1012> i've a separate drive on which my /tmp is
<patdk-lap> if you used green drives, they will be slow
<patdk-lap> benchmarks will show them faster, cause well, your accessing them 100% of the time
<patdk-lap> but raid doesn't access them 100% of the time, so they keep going to sleep
<pythonirc1012>  hdparam -tT /dev/sde2 --> Timing cached reads:   24572 MB in  2.00 seconds = 12299.78 MB/sec -- Timing buffered disk reads: 244 MB in  1.86 seconds = 131.41 MB/sec
<pythonirc1012> if one of the disks is giving me 131Mb/sec, why are 4 giving me 70MB/sec?
<patdk-lap> you just tested a single drive read speed
<patdk-lap> not the amount of time it takes to read calc raid5 then write
<patdk-lap> so really atleast cut that 131 in half
<pythonirc1012> k, what can i expect my read/write speed from raid 5?
<qman__> raid 5 doesn't really hit on reads so much
<qman__> just writes
<qman__> you can hdparm on md? to test
<qman__> writes are harder to test though
<twb> bonnie++?
<patdk-lap> I made a fun write test program
<pythonirc1012> says 337 MB /sec
<patdk-lap> whoa, it's almost dead on
<patdk-lap> raid5, with 1 dead drive is 20% of full speed
<patdk-lap> and since your raid isn't built, it basically has 1 dead drive
<patdk-lap> that is the horrible thing about raid5
<patdk-lap> if you need performance, and a drive dies, you lost all your performance
<pythonirc1012> thats fine...i can live with that :) Tomorrow morning, i should start copying data to it :)
<pythonirc1012> need to configure apache now...
<twb> Is it "rootdelay=60" to make boot process not wait ten minutes for a root device it can't find?
<patdk-lap> I thought that wuld wait 60seconds
<patdk-lap> but basic idea
<pythonirc1012> when i say mymachine.com/~user -- why does  apache try to read the data from /var/www/~user instead of ~user/public_html? how can i configure it to do the usual?
<patdk-lap> cause you didn't tell apache to use userdir's
<pythonirc1012> patdk-lap: looking it up, thanks
<pythonirc1012> patdk-lap: will this work: http://www.w3expert.com/2011/05/enable-userdir-in-appache-in-ubuntu.html ?
<pythonirc1012> how do i move my home directory from /home/user to /raid/user?
<pythonirc1012> sudo usermod -d /path/to/new/home -m ----> Is this how?
<twb> Well, *I* do vipw and vipw -s, or sudo ldapmodify -YEXTERNAL
<twb> re apache, you need to enable the userdir module
<pythonirc1012> twb: found the command for that...thanks
<pythonirc1012> i need to move my home directory from one place to the other
<twb> IMO you're better off doing something like /home -> raid/home
<pythonirc1012> sudo usermod --home /raid/user -m user -- says user is logged in...
<pythonirc1012> twb: how do i do this?
<pythonirc1012> i dont like symbolic links
<twb> I can't help what you do and don't like
<twb> Use a bind mount if that makes you feel better
<pythonirc1012> ok how do i execute my command sudo usermod --home /raid/user -m user -- says user is logged in...
<pythonirc1012> i've only one user on the system
<pythonirc1012> can i just edit /etc/passwd and point it to /raid/user?
<twb> pythonirc1012: sure
<twb> I'm just saying I wouldn't do it that way
<pythonirc1012> twb: do you know how to avoid this problem : sudo usermod --home /raid/user -m user -- says user is logged in...
<twb> vipw
<pythonirc1012> i dont understand, what does that have to do with sudo usermod?
<twb> Er, you use it
<twb> Instead of usermod
<pythonirc1012> does that command only edit /etc/passwd?
<twb> Yes.
<twb> I assume you're smart enough to manage the associated mv(1) on your own
<pythonirc1012> twb: thanks
<twb> Shit, my collectd hub is OOMing
<twb> Ah, an inadvertent forkbomb
<overrider_> i installed a simple gui (fluxbox) and slim as the login manager. Unfortunately, slim seems to hang my box (10.04) when booting. Booting into safe Mode and uninstalling Slim fixes all issues. Any ideas?
<twb> Don't run slim, I guess
<twb> While we discourage GUIs on servers, if you simply must have one, try nodm or xdm instead
<twb> It's probably a badly-written upstart job for slim, but I don't care enough to investigate
<pythonirc1011> where is this stored in ubuntu+apache2 => http://paste.pocoo.org/show/423126/ ?
<twb> It's probably generated by apache from strings built into its binary
<pythonirc1011> ah ok
<twb> apache stuff might better be addressed to #httpd
<twb> (Which is a channel just for "apache httpd", which they just call "httpd" because apache has lots of other projects and "what do you mean there are other httpds?").
<pythonirc1011> http://serverfault.com/questions/91468/how-to-set-up-mod-wsgi-for-python-on-ubuntu -- gives me permission denied for test.wsgi
<pythonirc1011> any ideas on how to fix that?
<pythonirc1011> got it to work, thanks :)
<twb> I'm surprised you need a dance that long
<twb> Most third-party mod packages will by default set up sensible configuration and enable it in the postinst
<twb> e.g. mod-fcgid
<twb> Is the script file marked executable?
<pythonirc1011> its working, thanks
<philipballew> If I wanted to Configure my computer's local lan ethernet address to 192.168.1.100, subnet 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.1.1 how would i do that?
<twb> Grr
<twb> Stupid customers, blocking ICMP...
<twb> philipballew: "ip link set dev eth0 up", "ip address add dev eth0 brd + 192.168.1.100/24" and "ip route add 0/0 via 192.168.1.1"
<philipballew> twb im gonna flash ddwrt tonight and thats what it asked me to do :)
<twb> I recommend OpenWRT over DD-WRT; AFAICT the latter doesn't have any package management.
<philipballew> how so?
<twb> Well, suppose you want asterisk on your router.  On openwrt, that would be "opkg install asterisk" and it'll download and install it
<twb> Whereas IIUC ddwrt provides you a fixed set of packages, and if you want something else, that's too bad
<philipballew> it is cli only correct?
<philipballew> thats fine with me
<twb> Some releases ship with a web UI preinstalled, but you can always uninstall or reinstall it
<twb> It's also relatively easy to roll custom binaries with the packages you want pre-installed -- about as hard as rolling a custom kernel.
<philipballew> is it harder to install compared to ddwrt?
<twb> I haven't tried with ddwrt
<twb> My knowledge of DD-WRT is all second-hand
<philipballew> no worries. i just bought a router for 3 bucks today and feel stock formware is to limiting for my network i want to build
<twb> I wouldn't deploy a router with stock firmware.
<twb> Not unless you needed onboard DSL modem (FOSS distros generally can't use DSL chipsets yet)
<philipballew> custiom firmware saves money to
<twb> Shrug
<twb> if you're paying a service fee for firmware updates you are probably in a different market segment
<philipballew> who would pay for firmware updates? that should be standard twb
<twb> then what are you referring to?
<twb> (And re who, both I and I believe cisco charge for firmware updates.)
<acidflash> hi everyone
<acidflash> i have a file which has mysteriously been deleted 3 times from the /root/ directory of my server
<acidflash> this is the only computer which its happening on, and its a clone of 9 others which are working perfectly
<acidflash> what might the cause be?
<twb> Someone deleting it
<twb> What file
<amelin> what do you mean with "mysteriously been deleted" ?
 * twb pictures Scooby Doo investigating
<smoser> mdeslaur, http://paste.ubuntu.com/634893/
<smoser> i can't seem to cnovince dnsmasq other than the libvirt one to run
<smoser> (telling it explicitly to only listen on lo)
<mdeslaur> smoser: darn :(
<mdeslaur> smoser: are you sure it's actually reading that config file? how about specifying it explicitly on the command line?
<smoser> mdeslaur, woot! http://paste.ubuntu.com/634897/
<smoser> bind-interfaces is what you need.
<lolmatic> hi guys
<mdeslaur> smoser: well, it started, but will it give out dhcp addresses if you use bind-interfaces with an empty list
<mdeslaur> ?
<smoser> read man page
<smoser> i thought it expected a list there too
<lolmatic> i have no sound in diablo 2 and it crashes with "halt - unrecoverable error blah blah"
<smoser> but it does not.
<mdeslaur> smoser: oh! right, cool
<lolmatic> oops wrong channel :X
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/634898/
<smoser> mdeslaur, there is little snippit with verification of it working
<smoser> (fyi, half o f my discussion here is just so i can document it for myself)
<mdeslaur> cool
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: ping
<uvirtbot> New bug: #803384 in openbsd-inetd (main) "Pleaes merge openbsd-inetd 0.20091229-1 (main) from Debain unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803384
<smoser> adam_g, http://paste.ubuntu.com/634945/
<DMKitsch> hello all
<DMKitsch> may somebody please help me with my apache2 server, i have tried password protecting them but it does not work
<remix_tj> DMKitsch: password protecting?
<remix_tj> what do you mean?
<DMKitsch> sorry, um adding a password to a specific URL
<DMKitsch> to a directory remix_tj
<koolhead11> DMKitsch, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Password-Protect%20a%20Directory
<koolhead11> hope this is what your looking for
<remix_tj> yes, is exactly what he needs- DMKitsch this is an example of .htaccess to protect the directory where is in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634954/
<DMKitsch> ok
<koolhead11> i would strongly request to check ubuntu community documentation rather than popping up here and asking these questions. :)
<DMKitsch> i added a .htaccess
<DMKitsch> also a .htpasswd
<koolhead11> DMKitsch, please check the ownership as well
<DMKitsch> i found i had to add the AllowOverride All to the Sites Available document, not the httpd.conf
<DMKitsch> but i am getting a Internal server error
<koolhead11> please check the logfile
<DMKitsch> which is located where?
<koolhead11> tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<DMKitsch> ok
<DMKitsch> whoops that seems to have shown an error of mine
<DMKitsch> let me see if this fixes it, one second
<DMKitsch> ok i do not get an internal server error now
<DMKitsch> but no login box is coming up
<jbernard> hallyn: on bug 693594, sorry for the delay, I'll take a look today and let you know
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 693594 in libcgroup "cgroup-bin should not move kthreadd into a default cgroup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693594
<DMKitsch> why is chat always so quiet with so many people on
<xampart> DMKitsch: no one's having problems
<xro> Hi, is there a reference tutorial about security and apache server on ubuntu server 11.04 64bits ?
<DMKitsch> i was, luckily i fixed it
<DMKitsch> hey
<DMKitsch> what do you guys like using as a web editor
<DMKitsch> GUI and CMD
<DMKitsch> CLU*
<DMKitsch> hi/
<DMKitsch> ?
<greppy> DMKitsch: I pretty much use vi(m) if at all possible for any editing.
<DMKitsch> ah cool
<DMKitsch> does it have syntax highlighting?
<Pici> Yes. And more.
<greppy> vim does :) stock vi on a lot of systems won't
<Klavier> i installed ubuntu server last version 64 bit. i activated serial ata drivers, i installed grub to MBR,
<Klavier> but system didnt opened
<Klavier> installation finished successfuly than system reboot but i cant see grub
<Klavier> :o(((((
<Klavier> sir or madams
<xro> nobody knows a good tuto about secure apache on ubuntu server?
<amelin> Klavier: how did you install it? via CD or USB ?
<jamespage> RoAkSoAx: hey  - are you OK to sponsor a few NEW uploads for me?
<Klavier> amelin i installed with DVD
<Klavier> sorry CD
<amelin> okay, so i guess you should check in the bios the boot order to see if it trys to boot from your disk, if it does you maybe need an livecd to check if the disk has the data, does the boot shows any error message?
<adam_g> hggdh: test rig free?
<hggdh> adam_g: yes (but check with zul)
<adam_g> hggdh: he's readin facebook
<hggdh> oh. throw something at him (the heavier the better)
<hggdh> adam_g: you should copy /home/cerdea/preseeds over to your account on tamarind
<hggdh> I updated it to solve the hard link issue with bsdtar
<neo21_> hi everyone
<RoAkSoAx> jamespage surething... have the packages been divided already  between the sponsors?
<adam_g> hggdh: cool. thanks
<DMKitsch> hi anybody used AWstats?
<pmatulis> DMKitsch: is that your main question?
<DMKitsch> no
<DMKitsch> <pmatulis> can i use it with no URL?
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: ping
<DMKitsch> <pmatulis> and i am having a few problems using it, i'm new to linux
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: howdy, I see you patched koan for grub2 --replace-self option
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: hehe could you see if bug #760019 still applies?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 760019 in cobbler "A profile's --kopts-post option does not work" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760019
<Ursinha_> nhandler: hi, can I have a ubuntu/member cloak, please? :)
<DMKitsch> anybody mind talking through how to set up AWstat, I have no file to load in my WWW directory?
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: did you patch that out too?
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: nope, just want to know the effect now that grub2 has been added as support
<pmatulis> DMKitsch: did you use google?  first hit for 'awstats ubuntu': https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AWStats
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: cause I'd be helpful to see a way to reproduce it, and the error shown in the bug report
<DMKitsch> pmatulis yes i did but there is no link in my www to goto the stats
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: ah ok
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: not got a setup at the moment, our lab is busy
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: k no worries.. have to work on other stuff atm either way ;)
<jpds> DMKitsch: Open file://var/www/ in Firefox?
<xro> Hi, Is there a tutorial about secure apache on ubuntu server?
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: I'll check it out for sure tho
<jamespage> RoAkSoAx: top three in the list are free still - just checked with zul (and I can't find Daviey)
<jpds> xro: #define secure
<jamespage> RoAkSoAx: thx
<DMKitsch> jpds no that does not work
<RoAkSoAx> jamespage: k i'll take care of them then
<jamespage> RoAkSoAx: ta
<jpds> DMKitsch: well, replace for whevever the awstats output is.
<xro> jpds, there should exist some tutorial about right apache configuration...
<jpds> xro: Well, that depends on what 'right' for you is.
<jpds> xro: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html ?
<DMKitsch> jpds i am confused
<neo21_> someone got lighttpd + fastcgi running on 10.04.2?
<xro> jpds, that is basic configuration... i think about security.. for example should i chroot apache and how? should i desactivate default site? what is the right way to restrict access?
<xro> what should the file permissions be?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #803464 in squid (main) "package squid 2.7.STABLE9-2ubuntu5.1 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus script post-installation installé a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803464
<pmatulis> xro: you're going specific apache on us.  it's not really a ubuntu subject anymore
<pmatulis> xro: i see you're in #apache, no luck there i guess?
<xro> pmatulis, so should i unactivate the default site in apache? (i asked it in #httpd and they said ask in #ubunt)
<jimmy51_> i've installed ntp (apt-get install ntp) but running ntpdate says no servers can be used.  is this a firewall problem?
<pythonirc101> I would like to make /dev/sde1 bootable and its boot record populated with grub. How can i do this. Seems like the boot was sitting somewhere else and i formatted this drive.
<pythonirc101> I dropped inside using rescue mode
<pythonirc101> seems like i broke my system, anyone can help me fix it please?
<pmatulis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: ⤴
<pythonirc101> pmatulis: my problem is this...
<pythonirc101> I had a working system with a fake raid /dev/sdiasad and another drive /dev/sde
<pythonirc101> i removed the fake raid, and it seems that my MBR or something else was sitting there, because of which now the machine wont boot
<pythonirc101> I used the rescue CD to drop into the file system in /dev/sde1 and it looks fine
<pythonirc101> how can i boot back using /dev/sde?
<pythonirc101> the other problem is that i dont have network on this machine without booting into /dev/sde
<pythonirc101> pmatulis: any ideas?
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: try re-installing grub on sde i guess.  fakeraid is always troublesome
<pythonirc101> pmatulis: how can i do this?
<pythonirc101> the only way i can get inside the system is in rescue mode
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: did you read the doc i gave you?
<pythonirc101> nope -- reading it slowly...its a long document -- very long -- can  i jump to reinstalling grub2?
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: i guess.  what does this server do for you anyway?
<pythonirc101> just instaling the OS
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: huh?  is the server in production?
<pythonirc101> when i drop to install grub using the installer disc, it says No modifications can be made to the partition #3 of device SCSI6 for the reason: In use by LVM volume group jule
<pythonirc101> no -- i need to get it in production at some point soon
<pythonirc101> and i crashed it today
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: so just re-install
<pythonirc101> I've a RAID built at /dev/md0
<pythonirc101> i had network and web server configured
<pythonirc101> will sticking in a line in /etc/fstab -- /dev/md0 mount as /raid -- still work? Or do i have to rebuild the raid using mdadm?
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: so?  copy some files onto an external media and re-install
<pythonirc101> i cud do that
<pythonirc101> if i can find external media that is
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: and make sure all traces of fakeraid is gone and disabled in BIOS
<pythonirc101> already done
<pythonirc101> when i try to mount the raid from the rescue shell: mount: special device /dev/md0 does not exist. Is there any way to mount it?
<pythonirc101> pmatulis: mdadm --details /dev/md0 -- cannot open : No such file or directory
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: are you using lvm?
<pythonirc101> on md0 -- just raid 5
<pythonirc101> and ext4
<pythonirc101> on sde -- my os disk -- yes lvm -- seems like ubuntu uses it by default
<pythonirc101> pmatulis: if i reinstall my os on sde -- do i have to recreate the raid 5 ? or can i just add a line in /etc/fstab and mount  it?
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: you'll have to redo everything
<pythonirc101> my raid5 is gone with all its data?
<pythonirc101> ??
<pythonirc101> pmatulis: dont tell me my intact raid is gone because my OS disk got corrupt?
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: you would do best to explain your entire setup.  i may not understand it completely
<pythonirc101> pmatulis: i've sde == 1 OS drive == which croaked
<smb> zul, I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-common/+bug/803488 for getting blkback and netback started. Adding the modprobes to the initscript seemed to do the right thing.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 803488 in xen-common "[Oneiric] Load xen_blkback and xen_netback on startup" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<pythonirc101> I've 4 RAID 5 drives built using mdadm : /dev/md0
<pythonirc101> Right now I'm reinstalling the OS on the croaked drive /dev/sde
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: what is on sd[a-d] ?
<pythonirc101> 4 40GB drives that were on fakeraid...and have no data on them
<pythonirc101> i formatted them, and hell broke loose
<pythonirc101> i've no clue why
<pythonirc101> actually my os drive hasnt croaked...i just formatted those 40GB drives and removed the fakeraid
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: you have 10 drives in total?
<pythonirc101> and my box wont boot
<pythonirc101> yes
<pythonirc101> 9 actually
<pythonirc101> 4+1+4
<pmatulis> right
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: did you remove the metadata from those drives via the BIOS?
<pythonirc101> what metadata? I just removed the fakeraid setting and formatted them
<pythonirc101> they are now visible to ubuntu as separate drives
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: so, yes, you should be able to import the array
<pythonirc101> thanks
<pythonirc101> at least its a good test run -- if the OS drive croaks, the raid survives
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: ok, good luck and please report back.  for importing array, investigate 'mdadm --assemble'
<RoAkSoAx> jamespage: would you like me to do the uploads now or would you like to wait until some of the dependencies are in the archives?
<pythonirc101> pmatulis: how do i get rid of these LVM Partitions on /dev/sde?
<jamespage> RoAkSoAx: upload now; they will sort themselves out as soon as the deps are in the archive (discussed with zul)
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: are you in the installer now?
<pythonirc101> yes
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: 'Configure Logical Volume Manager'
<pythonirc101> I tried to erase the data on the LVM Partition -- but it takes too much time
<RoAkSoAx> jamespage: k gonna add your PPA to my  pbuilder, test builds, and upload then
<jamespage> RoAkSoAx: great - thankyou
<pythonirc101> pmatulis: removed the logical paritions, now how do i partition /dev/sde?  it seems it still shows 1MB for biosgrub, 256MB ext2 and 2TB LVM
<uvirtbot> New bug: #803493 in clamav (main) "package clamav-base 0.95.3 dfsg-1ubuntu0.09.10.4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 128" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803493
<pythonirc101> pmatulis: was able to clean up /dev/sde
<RoAkSoAx> jamespage: JAMES PAGE!!! (it's done btw)
<jamespage> RoAkSoAx: thankyou!
<RoAkSoAx> yw
<evilsushi> anyone using daemontools to monitor a service? could you paste your conf i could use an example.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #803520 in clamav (main) "clamd crash at startup ( segfault in libclamav.so.6.1.7 )" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803520
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, around ?
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: yes
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635163/
<smoser> any ideas what i did wrong there?
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: try: sudo cobbler import --name=natty-i386-mini --path=/mnt --breed=ubuntu --os-version=natty --arc=i386
<RoAkSoAx> note that I use the '='
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: is that in natty or oneiric btw?
<pythonirc101> I've installed my ubuntu server on /dev/sde and i had a RAID 5 created on /dev/sdf1 -- /dev/sdi1. When I try to reassemble, I get mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sdf1: Device or resource busy \n mdadm: /dev/sdf1 has no superblock - assembly aborted
<pythonirc101> any idea how to fix this?
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, natty
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: what cobbler package do you have installed? latest?
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635169/
<smoser> RoAkSoAx,
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635170/
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: ok, let me track it down cause this was supposed to be fixed in natty already
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: ok the import is successful, but it fails to create the repositories
<koolhead11> RoAkSoAx, it worked 4 me without any error
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, what does that mean for me?
<RoAkSoAx> koolhead11: I just tested and there's an error
<smoser> the repositories...
<smoser> this is a mini iso
<smoser> following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cobbler/Import
<koolhead11> smoser, ooh. i have not checked mini ISO
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: that the import of the ISO is ok, but when importing a mini iso, since it doesn't ship any *.deb, then it creates the concept of "repositories" that are disabled. Don't worry about them though.
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, so you think that i should be able to deploy from it?
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: yes, but you need to add a preseed first
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: that particular error wasn't really fixed in natty, but it is in oneiric
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: but the import doesn't fail
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, thanks.
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: sudo cobbler report -> should show you the distro and profile added
<smoser> yes it does
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: are you deploying with koan or PXE booting?
<pmatulis> pythonirc101: any luck?
<pythonirc101> pmatulis: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/423768/ and then http://paste.pocoo.org/show/423775/
<tireddddd> for I in {1..1000000}; do dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev sda; done     (will this make impossible recover data)
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, the goal is to do pxe booting
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: Ok, you guys will need to configure the router (or dhcp server) that the PXE server is the cobbler server
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: and, if you looking into deploying with koan, i'd recommend you to install virtinst from ppa:ubuntu-virt/ppa
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, right.
<jimmy51_> i'm having trouble getting kerberos to work to connect to my AD domain controller. i've installed kerberos, added my realm info, sync'd my servers with NTP, but i still get errors when i run kinit, or i get nothing at all.
<jimmy51_> kinit: KDC reply did not match expectations while getting initial credentials
<jimmy51_> i can ping my FQDN of the DC and i've checked the case sensitivity in my conf file.
<jimmy51_> i'm not even seeing a log file to work with
<uvirtbot> New bug: #803554 in multipath-tools (main) "upgrading to multipath 0.4.9 presents incompatible config file changes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803554
<muszek> hi... some time ago (a year, more or less), ubuntu started asking me a password to my "password wallet" (or whatever it is) whenever I connect to another computer via ssh.  I used key-based authentication before and having to type in my pass bugs me a bit... is there any way to "fix" it?
<jimmy51_> 1kerberos
<jimmy51_> !kerberos
<jimmy51_> !info kerberos
<ubottu> Package kerberos does not exist in natty
<jimmy51_> !info krb5
<ubottu> Package krb5 does not exist in natty
<jimmy51_> !info kerberos does not work at all for me!
<ubottu> 'does' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<pmatulis> !find krb5
<ubottu> Found: krb5-config, libpam-krb5, freeradius-krb5, gosa-plugin-mit-krb5, gosa-plugin-mit-krb5-schema, krb5-auth-dialog, krb5-clients, krb5-ftpd, krb5-rsh-server, krb5-telnetd (and 26 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=krb5&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<uvirtbot> New bug: #803577 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.8.2-1ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803577
<mecode> can anyone help me with a basic question? i created a group "developers" and i added a user "john" to the group. I then changed the /var/www to be of group "developers". however, john still can't write to the files. I even did "chmod -R 775 www" to the directory, but still no writing ability for john.
<chieffancypants> mecode: has john logged out since becoming a member of the group developers?
<mecode> chieffancypants: that'll do it thanks ! what chmod do i use if they need access? is 775 too loose?
<chieffancypants> 774 is likely better
<tsimpson> probably not a good idea to have all files executable too
<tsimpson> *to not
<tsimpson> no, I was right the first time :)
<pythonirc101> I created /dev/md1, i mounted it on /dev/raid1 , i rebooted...it showed me that there was some trouble with /dev/raid1 mounting...and now when i try to mount it manually, it says /dev/md1 does not exist
<pythonirc101> any ideas what i did wrong? Its a raid 0 with 4 40gig drives
<pythonirc101> I created a /dev/md1 -- raid 0 -- 4 drives...when i rebooted, it showed me a warning and now it mounted it on /dev/md127 instead of /dev/md1 -- anyone knows what i'm doing wrong and how to fix this?
<pythonirc101> anyone understands mdadm/mkconf here? I've a uuid mismatch that i want to figure out
<pythonirc101> anyone using mdadm/mkconf here?
<bsg_kwolf> I'm trying to host a couple packages in a local repo, and I'm having trouble adding the repo to sources.list (via http).  Apache is configured and serving up the files fine, but I'm not sure if I can do this over http w/o some type of structure in the directory.
<bsg_kwolf> I added to sources.list with "deb http://slam.backstoptest/local  /.", but I'm getting an error when when I run aptitude update of "E: Malformed line 67 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)"
<bsg_kwolf> Do I need a specific structure to host it over http?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #798934 in lm-sensors (universe) "Lm-sensors's init script sets an unused variable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798934
<genii-around> bsg_kwolf: syntax is url dist repo        like ubuntu.com dapper main
<bsg_kwolf> ok, apt-get update gave me a better error message.
<bsg_kwolf> After I changed the sources.list.
<bsg_kwolf> W: Failed to fetch http://slam.backstoptest/local/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<bsg_kwolf> Is there an easy way to just serve a few newer packages from there, or do I need to create the proper directory structure?
<genii-around> bsg_kwolf: You do need a fairly specific hierarchy, plus package lists and checksums, etc. Maybe look at http://wiki.freegeek.org/index.php/Debian_Package_Repositories
<bsg_kwolf> OK.  thanks.
 * genii-around misses Seveas' Falcon package
<uvirtbot> New bug: #803655 in bacula (main) "package bacula-director-mysql 5.0.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803655
<mtaylor> zomg. why has making a grub menu.lst file gotten so weird?
<mtaylor> what the heck do I run to re-generate menu.lst if I edit /etc/default/grub?
<Jasonn> I am getting this error: iptables service not started because of error (SVC_RUN_EXCEPT)
<Jasonn> mtaylor: Find another menu.lst file online?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #803679 in bind9 (main) "package dnsutils 1:9.7.3.dfsg-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803679
#ubuntu-server 2011-06-30
<meLon> I have a laptop running ubuntu-server.  echo $TERM shows 'linux'.  Whenever I ssh into my developing server and open a file with vim, it looks HORRIBLE.  I noticed that on the server, it says my term is 'xterm' and not 'xterm-color'.  How can I set my laptop up so that it uses xterm-color so that when I ssh into another box it will also use xterm-color?
<qman__> meLon, the most likely problem is that you have the default vim, which is a reduced feature set vim and is terrible
<qman__> apt-get install vim-nox to get the full version
<lau> I am in a fresh lucid install with python-setuptools , pip and virtualenv installed
<lau> in the virtualenv I just created I cannot pip install pysqlite
<lau> it returns unable to execute gcc: No such file or directory
<lau> do I need to install gcc to make it work ? (I am not feeling comfortable installing gcc on a server)
<qman__> lau, I don't know anything about pip, but from that error message it would appear so
<qman__> the metapackage 'build-essential' is the best way to install gcc and the things you probably need to go with it, if you decide to do that
<qman__> FWIW I avoid sqlite like the plague
<qman__> less functional, less stable, less secure SQL alternative that doesn't even manage its original purpose of being fast
<lau> qman__: thx , I installed build-essential and other *-dev system packages
<lau> is it state of the art to install *-dev package on a prod server ?
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635485/
<qman__> lau, far from it, but lots of software people run production can have strange requirements
<qman__> what's ideal and what people actually do are often very, very different things
<qman__> having compilers and -dev packages aren't a risk in and of themselves, it's more of a compound thing
<qman__> arbitrary code execution or unprivileged shells plus compilers and dev packages can have nastier results than just the former
<qman__> at my day job, the web server is plesk on windows 2003, and I can't tell you the last time it's been patched
<qman__> you're far better off than 95%
<reisi> hi everyone! i'm trying to rewrite local-originating requests to a unrouted ip to my up-and-running ssh tunnel; sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING --dst 192.168.1.223 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:9090; any ideas why this does not work?
<twb> sensors-detect (of lm-sensors) doesn't find any sensors on my shiny modern core i7 motherboard
<twb> Does the system *really* lack sensors?  If not, how to I get them going?
<kthomas_vh> I am getting tired of the 'D' key clearing the desktop
<kthomas_vh> kthomas_vh:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595871
<twb> kthomas_vh: your super key is stuck down
<twb> kthomas_vh: this is common in remote desktop cases; just close your RDP client and reopen it
<kthomas_vh> no,  it's a problem with RDP,  evidently :)
<kthomas_vh> it's persistent :|
<twb> kthomas_vh: what happens is you hit, say, Alt+Tab to switch away from the RDP window, and the remote guest sees the Alt key go down, but not go up
<twb> Clearly you have done the same thing for some other chord than Alt+Tab, one that includes Super
<kthomas_vh> it's 100% persistent
<twb> kthomas_vh: I guess it's stuck down on the remote end then
<twb> Not much you can do about it other than maybe spoof XTEST events through to the client...
<kthomas_vh> hmm
<twb> And just mashing modifiers, of course, sometimes that fixes it
<kthomas_vh> the solution above doesn't seem to work
<twb> Install xautomation and try the xte program as an easy way to send events
<twb> Dunno if it can spoof just the key up event...
<kthomas_vh> ^^ tks
<uvirtbot> kthomas_vh: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<twb> Sigh.  For some reason mutt has started segfaulting (signal 11) today
<Syria> Hello there!!! Wordpress CMS is installed on my VPS but I can't upload themes, plugins etc... and I think that it is a permessions thing. kindly tell me what to do.. this is an example when trying to update a plugin : Could not create directory. /var/www/site/wp-content/upgrade/alo-easymail.tmp
<Syria> Permessions of the folder of the updates and plugins etc... Could not create directory. /var/www/site/wp-content/upgrade/alo-easymail.tmp
 * koolhead11 points Syria to #ubuntu
<Syria> koolhead11:  They will to come here by the moment i will mention anything about Servers!
<koolhead11> Syria, have you googled for your issue before coming and asking here?
<koolhead11> have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<koolhead11> better ask google and consult the community documentation before asking question here. Ahumble request :)
<Syria> koolhead11:  Sure, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662784 ...
<Syria> koolhead11:  And checked ubuntu documentation as well.
<Syria> koolhead11: I think That i have a permessions problem of FTP problem because Wordpress is uploading using ftp
<koolhead11> did you see this line For automatic updates to occur, the folder and all its files and subfolders must be owned by www-data:
<koolhead11>  chown -R www-data /usr/share/wordpress
<koolhead11> ?
<Syria> koolhead11:  I will try this.
<koolhead11> Syria, please read the documentation once again
<Syria> koolhead11: Okay, thnx :-)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #803804 in ec2-api-tools (multiverse) "ec2-describe-group does not print group ID" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803804
<adam_g> RoAkSoAx: ping
<uvirtbot> New bug: #803819 in dhcp3 (main) "package dhcp3-client 3.1.3-2ubuntu3.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803819
<smoser> SpamapS, http://paste.ubuntu.com/635713/
<SpamapS> smoser: http://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/example-preseed.txt
<uvirtbot> New bug: #803834 in nagios3 (main) "/etc/init.d/nagios3 has two status functions and no check function" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803834
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, around ?
<koolhead11> trying to install phpmyadmin on one of my server to monitor mysql server lying somewhere remote, dbconfig-common not giving me options for host selection :(
<koolhead11> can that be a bug?
<amelin> koolhead11: there should be a config file where you can add those remote servers
<koolhead11> amelin, yes i can see that, but why the option is not provided with dbconfig-common
<amelin> koolhead11: dont know, to be honest i never expected it to do so :-)
<koolhead11> we never needed dbconfig in that case :)
<koolhead11> either it should do everything or notthing
<koolhead11> anyways got it thanks amelin
<amelin> koolhead11: np
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: i am now
<uvirtbot> New bug: #791454 in mdadm (main) "Oneiric Alpha1 Server x86 and x86_64 RAID1 Test Failed: Device need to be readded manually" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791454
<jamespage> hallyn: around?
<hallyn> i am, though about to head out for a bit.
<hallyn> what's up?
<hallyn> jamespage: \o
<jamespage> hallyn: so I'm hacking on the jenkins formula for ensemble - just wanted to check that was OK with you
<jamespage> (as you did the original cut)
<hallyn> jamespage: oh, excellent :)
<hallyn> jamespage: SpamapS was rebuking me on the lack of a copyright file and some other things
<jamespage> hallyn: right - I'll have a general tidy up as well
<hallyn> (bug 793735)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 793735 in principia "import jenkins formula" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793735
<hallyn> jamespage: awesome, much appreciate
<hallyn> d
<jamespage> SpamapS and I did discuss the fact that the slave and master are all in one formula
<hallyn> that lets me finish up the lxc cgroups-bin interaction, so hopefully we get it upstream by next week
<hallyn> they weren't originally :)  do you prefer them not to be?
<jamespage> and we think it needs to be split
<hallyn> ok - can you explain the rationale int he bug?
<jamespage> yeah -  SpamapS said that
<jamespage> yes
<hallyn> awesome
<hallyn> i gotta run out, biab.
<jamespage> it was just not intuitive
<jamespage> cool - have fun
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, ping
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: pong
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635815/
<smoser> you tried api to cobbler at all ?
<smoser> i must be doing something stupid
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: no, unfortunately I haven't yet played with the API itself, I believe daviey has
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: though , your script seems to be working fine for me
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, ?
<smoser> you get "ret=True" ?
<smoser> and an added system ?
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: no apparently not, but yes you are right, seems to be ok but for some reason it does not save?
<smoser> well, it does return false
<smoser> but i dont know why it does not save
<smoser> and don't know where to look for why
<RoAkSoAx> let me try something first
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635826/
<smoser> is the other thing i tried
<smoser> (basically just copy an existing one)
<smoser> that fails on adding ipmi_tool for me
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: everything seems correct but it doesn't really seems to save it, or, maybe, not load it
<smoser> load?
<airtonix> smoser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635828/
<airtonix> "%s"%("blah") format won't be around for much longer.
<airtonix> and i hope i never have to take over a project you create... single letter variables just make everyone elses job harder
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635829/
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635831/ does work for me.
<smoser> airtonix, i hope you dont also
<airtonix> you missed my point
<smoser> its sample code.
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, what did you see there?
<smoser> it all looked happy to me
<smoser> (i had looked in cobbler.log also)
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: I can add distro's so might be some kind of error with the profiles
<RoAkSoAx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635836/
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: and in the log while adding profiles: Thu Jun 30 10:53:31 2011 - INFO | add_item(profile); ['']
<smoser> well, and as i showed.. i was successful modifying a mgmtclass
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: there it says that is trying to add a profile, but none is given
<RoAkSoAx> so that's the problem right there
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, .. i'm not sure i follwo.
<smoser> and then i have also had issues adding systems
<smoser> i'm interested in adding/modifying a system for what i'm working on
<smoser> :(
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: when executing your script, cobbler.log shows "Thu Jun 30 10:53:31 2011 - INFO | add_item(profile); ['']" when it should show "Thu Jun 30 10:53:31 2011 - INFO | add_item(profile); ['PROFILE_BEEN_ADDED']"
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, i see:
<smoser> Thu Jun 30 15:58:59 2011 - INFO | add_item(profile); ['profile1']
<RoAkSoAx> uhmm I don't see that :S
<smoser> well it seems like something is busted
<RoAkSoAx> indeed
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: done
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: it is fixed now
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: add this to your profile script: [ "parent", "<any-parent-distro-you-have-available>" ],
<smoser> hm..
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: or a null profile I guess
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, how did you figure that out?
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: looking at the other profiles.. I just figured that either distribution or parent profile are missing. and it worked specifying the parent
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: so it is either one of those
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: ok so [ "parent", "testing-mini-x86_64" ] is for a parent profile, and [ "distro", "testing-mini-x86_64" ] for a distro it belongs too
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: both can be used at the same time, but when importing isos with cobbler, it creates a profile for a distro
<RoAkSoAx> instead of a subprofile of a parent profile
<RoAkSoAx> so either one of them can be used to not fail
<RoAkSoAx> or both
<smoser> thank you RoAkSoAx
<mendel_> guys, if I want to create a install script for a server, what can I use for it to do that
<mendel_> (install of packages, settings, etc)
<Renski> Im looking for a tool to periodically test to see if server and services are up using tcp and icmp. can anyone recommend anything?
<kirkland> smoser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635880/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #804022 in bacula (main) "package bacula-director-mysql 5.0.3-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804022
<dea> hello I need help with vnc server on this ubuntu machine
<dea> I'm running ubuntu server 10.04
<patdk-wk> hmm? ubuntu server doesn't have vnc server
<patdk-wk> maybe you want #ubuntu (the desktop gui people)
<mendel_> what's the best way to make a install script (install packages, set settings, etc), (or make a image of an installation)
<mendel_> for new server installations
<patdk-wk> your own preseed file
<genii-around> mendel_: You can get preseed prototype file from a running box with stuff you want installed by: debconf-get-selections >> preseedfilename
<mendel_> thnx @ both
<sneumann> Hi, I am trying to get the hp-snmp-agents 8.50 to work on natty for BLC465G7 blades with a p410i SAS controller.
<sneumann> Problem is that I get "SAS agent (cmasasd) does not find any supported SAS controller" in /var/log/hp-snmp-agents/cma.log
<sneumann> Any clues how to continue debugging ?
<sneumann> The rest of the hpsmh is working fine
<burak575> hello, can I acquire back output of some running process?
<pmatulis> burak575: what is back output?
<sneumann> Hi, let's ask again, anyone here having experience with HP System Management Homepage (hpsmhd) ?
<sneumann> I am trying to get the hp-snmp-agents 8.50 to work on natty for BLC465G7 blades with a p410i SAS controller.
<ajsharp> anyone know if there's an updated repo with a patched version of the natty 2.6.38 kernel
<ajsharp> i really need this fix, but really don't want to rebuild the kernel: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32922
<uvirtbot> ajsharp: Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.kernel.org: The read operation timed out
<hallyn> SpamapS: bug 790145, did you reject the upload?  Could you explain why?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 790145 in qemu-kvm "kvm husb: ctrl buffer too small" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790145
<hallyn> hm, i see, there is actually still a copy sitting unapproved.
<hallyn> SpamapS: the uploads for qemu-kvm lucid-proposed and maverick-proposed, it'd be really great if those could get approved
<yann2> hi
<yann2> am having a *possible* serious regression in last samba for lucid, have installed 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.6 . Am having a similar configuration with a 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.2 which works. I'm missing the changelog here http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/s/samba/samba_3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.4/changelog from ubuntu 3.5 and 3.6 - any other place I could look?
<yann2> http://pastebin.com/vyVyJLgD  doesnt look right, machine has about 15GB of free RAM
<yann2> wow crazy I'm googling my error I'm getting my paste from 15mins ago in the top results :s
<littlebearz> yann2: congratz
<storrgie> I have a machine with an 82567LM ethernet card in it, I cant seem to get it working in 11.04
<jeeves_moss> what causes jbd2/sda2-6 to be popping up all the time and accessing the disk like mad?
<hallyn> jbernard: hey, do you mind if i add freezer to default mounted cgroups in /etc/cgconfig.conf?
<hallyn> jbernard: also, do you have any objection to by default setting cgroup.clone_children=1 in all cgroups?
#ubuntu-server 2011-07-01
<jeeves_moss> why does bind keep adding this to the daemn.log file?  " named[1090]: client 192.168.1.10#60187: view internal: RFC 1918 response from Internet for 201.1.168.192.in-addr.arpa"   also, our network preformace has gone in the toilet
<twb> Is "vacation" still the least-worst way to handle staff being on leave?
<twb> The vacation package, I mean
<twb> The actual use case I'm faced with is a user who just resigned, but still has a (locked) LDAP account, and thus still has a fred@cyber.com.au email address
<skrite> hey all
<lifeless> twb: .forward to your admin staff perhaps?
<twb> That's plan B
<skrite> hey all, i need some advice on a server upgrade. What is the advantage of a blade setup over a box with lots of power?
<twb> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Blade_server
<twb> "The principal benefit and justification of blade computing relates to lifting this [minimum 1RU per server] restriction so as to reduce size requirements."
<skrite> 1RU?
<twb> One rack unit.
<twb> 19×1¾"
<skrite> I see.
<skrite> Thanks.
<skrite> space is not really our problem
<skrite> What we need is the ability to manage scaling by adding hardware.  We run an engine that generates machine data all the time, keeps it in a database, send out text messages, serves web pages, but mostly does a lot of read and writes to the database.
<twb> Do you care where the machines are, physically?
<twb> If not, sounds like an ideal case for farming off the "the cloud"
<skrite> we do have to have the machines here. The process we run gathers data that reports in off of many machines in the field. We process the data in and create messages out when necessary. and our customers can log into our website to see what their equipment is doing.
<skrite> we have lots of running processes and cron jobs that process the info
<sneumann> Hi, I am trying to get the hp-snmp-agents 8.50 to work on natty for BLC465G7 blades with a p410i SAS controller.
<sneumann> Problem is that I get "SAS agent (cmasasd) does not find any supported SAS controller" in /var/log/hp-snmp-agents/cma.log
<sneumann> The rest of the hpsmh is working fine
<sneumann> Any clues how to continue debugging ?
<sneumann> Hi, I am trying to get the hp-snmp-agents 8.50 to work on natty for BLC465G7 blades with a p410i SAS controller.
<sneumann> Problem is that I get "SAS agent (cmasasd) does not find any supported SAS controller" in /var/log/hp-snmp-agents/cma.log
<sneumann> The rest of the hpsmh is working fine
<sneumann> Any clues how to continue debugging ?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #804223 in openvpn (main) "openvpn defaults to silently connecting all VPNs on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804223
<rashming> i am able to connect to computers in my connection but not to internet on server
<centerpoint> hello , I test mysql's function load_file() :select load_file("/test"); in debian & rhel, it returns content of file "test" ,but in ubuntu it return NULL , please help
<centerpoint> hello , I test mysql's function load_file() :select load_file("/test"); in debian & rhel, it returns content of file "test" ,but in ubuntu it return NULL , please help
<rashming> i am able to connect to computers in my connection but not to internet on server
<rashming> please help some one'
<amelin> rashming: what does ping 8.8.8.8 says?
<rashming> it does not return anything
<rashming> except the first line
<rashming> which is "PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data
<centerpoint> rashming: do you check your server's IP address and gateway and DNS ?
<rashming> ip is given as 10.10.0.15, dns is 10.10.0.1
<centerpoint> rashming: gateway ?
<rashming> it is 10.10.10.1
<centerpoint> rashming: what does ping 10.10.0.1 says?
<xampart> subnet mask?
<rashming> 255.255.224.0
<xampart> so your ip's are in different subnets
<alamar> ..
<centerpoint> ...
<rashming> yes
<xampart> try giving them addressess from same subnet
<rashming> all these settings are being done by DHCP
<alamar> so configure dhcp appropriately
<xampart> voila
<alamar> and by the way... next time give some more info like
<alamar> rashming: (ip ro sh; ip ro get 8.8.8.8; iptables -L; ip link sh; ip addr sh) | pastebinit -b  http://paste.debian.net
<rashming> what settings u suggest for dhcp configuration
<alamar> rashming: putting clients in the same subnet as their gateway?
<alamar> otherwise they won't know how to reach their gateway, as they would need another gateway for that...
<rashming> @alamar can u explain last command u wrote??
<rashming> is it to be written in the same line
<alamar> it's a gathering of what might be relevant information (routing table, route selection, firewall rules, interfaces, configured addresses)
<alamar> and the output is alltogether piped to pastebinit (if you have it installed)
<alamar> with a parameter that tells pastebinit to use the paste.debian.net website for pasting the output
<rashming> pastebin is not there
<rashming> and if we try to apt-get install then it says it couldnt be authenticated
<rashming> and if we ignore authentication then it says something wicked happened
<blinkiz> Hello. I use pacemaker/corosync to control a drbd+mysql+other stuff. I have problem controlling mysql because it has been converted to a upstart script. Corosync is using /etc/init.d/mysql to start, status and stop mysql. It works but "status" does not. "status" does not have the exit code of "3" when mysql is not running. What can I do about this?
<pmatulis> blinkiz: tell corosync about upstart scripts i guess
<hggdh> Ursinha: please consider being in the #ubuntu-quality also, if you do not mind
<Ursinha> hggdh: oh, I didn't know that team existed :(
<hggdh> Ursinha: :-) no problem
<Ursinha> s/team/channel/
<jimmy51_> what should the file permissions look like on my NFS share?
<Ursinha> Daviey: oi
<Ursinha> Daviey: do you have like one minute to write what you know here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quality
<Ursinha> please? :)
<progre55> hi guys. is it possible to ssh into a server behind a corporate network from outside, not having access to any of the servers available from outside? I have a server running in the office, but would like to be able to access it remotely from outside the office
<Daviey> Ursinha: sure, where are you?  I'll come and find you and we can talk about it.
<Ursinha> l
<Ursinha> o
<Ursinha> l
<Daviey> (for the benefit of those not here, Ursinha is sat next to me - and asked me a question on irc.) :)
<Pici> heh
<progre55> anyone?
<Ursinha> progre55: you would need to redirect ports or something
<Ursinha> or cheat, connect from inside using screen and then resume it outside hehe
<progre55> Ursinha: reverse-tunneling?
<Ursinha> progre55: I'm just thinking aloud, I'm not sure how to do that now
<progre55> I've got this link and reading.. seems to be the way to go http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/238/ssh-reverse-tunneling/
<jimmy51_> where does the NFS daemon log to?
<jimmy51_> my share stopped working yesterday
<smoser> hallyn, around?
<jo-erlend> does Ubuntu have support for SPICE yet?
<hallyn> smoser: yo
<jMCg> jo-erlend: apt-cache search spice
<jo-erlend> jMCg, I didn't think it would be a separate package?
<hallyn> jo-erlend: we're waiting on Daviey to push those to oneiric :)
<jo-erlend> hallyn, ah, so we can expect to be able to run a SPICE server in oneiric? Looks like we already have QXL drivers in Natty :)
<hallyn> jo-erlend: that's the plan, yup
<jMCg> jo-erlend: everything is a separate package in Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> jMCg, that just isn't true.
<mattt> anyone know if libvirt still supports uml?
<skrite> hey all, i am interested in running mysql-cluster on a number of computers. We would like the computers to share the workload, and I have seen setups that use multiple apache servers, etc..  what hardware goes best with this kind of setup, rack mounts? blades?
<ikonia> doesn't matter
<ikonia> as long as it meets the technical requirements for your personal setup, there is no "best"
<skrite> ok. ikonia, thanks
<JanC> you'll have to investigate what's best economically (both short-term & long-term), ecologically (if you care about that...), practically, etc.  ;)
<skrite> we need to have something that we can throw hardware at to help when the scaling problems start ( what we do is kinda seasonal)
<skrite> what we do is really growing fast too
<skrite> we want something that we can add to instead of upgrading our server computer every other year or so
<skrite> and having to start over
<pmatulis> seasonal smells like cloud stuff
<uvirtbot> New bug: #804425 in vsftpd (main) "package vsftpd 2.2.2-3ubuntu6.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804425
<JanC> cloud or at least a hosting provider that offers the possibility to add new servers easily & quickly
<pmatulis> and then remove them when demand decreases?
<JanC> some allow you to do that on a month basis
<skrite> pmatulis, no, not really necessary to remove them, sorry, it isn't so much a seasonal thing, but each year there are two seasons where we are growing a lot of new users.  We process data from machines in the field, they report in and we process the day and report to the machine owners
<JanC> but virtualisation might be easier & faster  ;)
<skrite> you mean virtualisation on a local server?
<skrite> i think getting a host would put too much latency into the mix. We run a lot of processes that update the data, cron jobs and always running scripts that process the info, prepare reports, etc..
<skrite> and, we are really working the hard drives because we a drawing lots of images.... lots... like about 400 per minute
<Amaranth> Is JeOS still an install-time option in recently ubuntu server ISOs?
<Amaranth> err, recent
<jimmy51_> syslog is where i found it
<uvirtbot> New bug: #804513 in bind9 (main) "bind9 uninstallable from repo in oneiric when upgrading from natty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804513
<noob_saibot> hello
<noob_saibot> I'm trying to setup a VM for localhost, but when I change the document-root in the 'sites-available/mySite' I get 403 forbidden -page
<RoyK> noob_saibot: probably user www-data can't read the files
<noob_saibot> hmm.. but it's plain .html and has all the permissions set
<noob_saibot> for the file
<Jin> hi
<Jin> Is it possible to make a webserver act as a mail server too at the same time?
<Jin> I have a webserver that host a website for me, but I wonder if I can turn it into a mail server too
<Jin> Is it wrong to have webserver and mailserver on the same machine?
<etcetera> ok this is an absolute mess. i install ubuntu-server and clicked on the postgresql database option...
<etcetera> which installed 8.4
<etcetera> sudo apt-get remove postgresql-8.4 says it removed it, but it's still in init.d
<etcetera> whenever I run sudo dpkg-r postgresql-8.4 it tries to install 9.0
<etcetera> even though I want 9.0.1!
<etcetera> wtf?
<JanC> there is no PostgreSQL 9 in released Ubuntu versions?
<etcetera> JanC: no 9.0.1 is in some external repo which installed.
<etcetera> ok there were some weird contrib packages hanging around.
<etcetera> now! I need to install mono 2.10.2 and ubuntu ships with 2.4. and I cannot find a repo for 2.10.2
<JanC> and postgresql-9.0 might be version 9.0.x
<etcetera> nope, they are different.
<JanC> e.g. postgresql-8.4 in the repositories is version 8.4.8 in Ubuntu 11.04
<etcetera> right, they are different. i'm sure.
<etcetera> now mono 2.10.2 is going to be a PITA. there is no supported package :-(
<abadr> Hi, I just tried to upgrade my VPS from hardy to lucid and ran into a problem: http://pastebin.com/8PrrDGxv. Seems to be bug #516684. Can anyone recommend a fix?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 516684 in mountall "After upgrade from Karmic boot fails, mountall and udevd fail" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516684
<kumulatores> looool
<kumulatores> gentooloooooool
<kumulatores> germans on this chanel are really shitty
<etcetera_> anyone on mono 2.10.2 and ubuntu?
#ubuntu-server 2011-07-02
<uvirtbot> New bug: #804539 in amavisd-new (main) "package amavisd-new-postfix 1:2.6.5-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804539
<ntoombs19> Hello everyone! I reciently installed ubuntu on an HP Mediasmart Home Server. I was having a problem with my network adapter (eth0) not being recognized so I researched it online and found that I simply need to update the driver for the adapter. My problem is that I don't know how to download and install the driver. I was hoping someone here could give me some magical command that would do this for me :)
<ntoombs19> I'm having trouble getting my server to work with a static ip address
<ntoombs19> if its dhcp, my router recognises it
<ntoombs19> if it's static, it can't see anything
<moosoft> hey guys, I am trying ot install ubuntu server on some pretty old hardware.  PIII, 512K RAM, SCSI hard disk and cd-rom.  It boots up fine but when it comes time to start installing it says it can't mount the cd
<moosoft> anything I can do to get it to see it?
<moosoft> ot/to
<qman__> most likely a problem with the SCSI drivers
<qman__> also, I assume you meant 512MB RAM
<qman__> because no system has had 512k since about the 286 era
<moosoft> heh yes I did mean that
<qman__> fine specs for most purposes
<qman__> but yeah, SCSI drivers are going to be your biggest issue
<moosoft> is there a net install option?
<qman__> if you can hook up IDE, that'd be the best bet
<qman__> you can install over the network but you have to get a live environment first, or a PXE server running
<qman__> I highly doubt it can boot USB
<qman__> otherwise that would be an option
<moosoft> doesn't even have usb ports I don't think
<qman__> well, the P3 spans that era
<qman__> some earlier, cheaper ones didn't have USB at all
<qman__> some later ones had full USB boot
<qman__> I've got a dual P3 compaq server with a SCSI array, but it has IDE CD
<qman__> no special hoops to get it installed
<qman__> it was made after the HP/compaq merger, but while they were still building machines under both names
<moosoft> ok, it does have a usb port.  I missed it due to some strategic dust.  I'll try booting from usb stick
<moosoft> ok, booting from usb is a no go
<moosoft> I have found a way to boot the USB drive.
<moosoft> I am using the boot manager burned to a cd from Plop (http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html) which allows me to select USB as the boot device!
<moosoft> maybe that can help someone else someday :)  have a good weekend
<ksx4system> how do I set up simple and actually working NAT with iptables? without firewall, no filtering (passing all trafic)
<ksx4system> i wasted nearly 6 hours to make this work, without results
<pmatulis> /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<pmatulis> /sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<pmatulis> /sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -j ACCEPT
<pmatulis> .
<pmatulis> where eth0 is internet facing and eth1 is internal
<pmatulis> ksx4system: ⤴
<pmatulis> ksx4system: also, turn on routing: 'sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1'; then edit /etc/sysctl.conf to make it permanent
<etcetera_> sorry to but you guys again, but I've had zero luck googling for a resource that describes how to install the latest mono build...
<etcetera_> how would I go about getting mono-2.10.2 an mod_mono 2.10??
<pmatulis> etcetera_: bake your own package.  even 11.10 only currently has 2.10.1
<etcetera_> yikes. it's been 3 years since I booted into linux and I need to bake my own package :-(
<qman__> it's called bleeding edge for a reason ;)
<qman__> fortunately that's generally pretty easy, just get the source package for the most recent packaged version, copy out the debian directory, and make the new one with it
<qman__> a lot easier than dependency hunting
<etcetera_> hmm, https://github.com/nathanb/iws-snippets/blob/master/mono-install-scripts/ubuntu/install_mono-2.10.sh
<etcetera_> trying to run this, but getting " : invalid option"
<qman__> they tried to make it easy, but they don't even build a package
<qman__> they just make install at the end
<qman__> that's going to be a mess next time you need to update
<etcetera_> yea...but that's not "they" that's one guys github repo.
<etcetera_> and no way anyone would expect me to build a package at this stage.
<qman__> well, it's leading you down the right path, I'd just install the packages it installs
<qman__> get the sources it gets
<qman__> then checkinstall to build a package, instead of make install
<qman__> it's not exactly a proper packaging, but it serves the purpose of making it easy to remove
<etcetera_> heh fair enough just replace `make install` with `checkinstall`?
<qman__> yep
<qman__> of course you have to install checkinstall first
<qman__> but yeah, it'll make a .deb
<qman__> after asking a few questions
<dns53> i would like to move my / file system to another drive, any advice?
<dns53> i'm thinking of booting a live cd and using dd to copy the partition
<dns53> is  there anything i need to consider in order to boot from the copy?
<smw> dns53, I would just mount both drives and copy the files
<smw> ymmv
<dns53> that will never work for databases if you like the contents
<dns53> you cannot safely copy a writeable file system as a file may change while you copy it
<erichammond> Who's in charge of keeping servers running at Canonical and how do we contact them?  http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/ is down
<dns53> i think they had an admin channel on freenode, let me look
<uvirtbot> New bug: #804636 in amavisd-new (main) "package amavisd-new-postfix 1:2.6.5-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804636
<uvirtbot> New bug: #804645 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.8.2-1ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804645
<dns53> hmm i cloned a disk with dd, now both devices have the same uuid
<andol> dns53: tune2fs -U ought to be able to help you
<andol> dns53: Note that I haven't done it myself, but based on the man page an educated *guess* is "sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/sdXN"
<thcx1> hi
<Syria> Hi
<Syria> Is it okay that I update the .htpasswd file manually? without using the command line?
<thcx1> hi try to make a mail server with this features: fetch the mail from 3 account into a local mail imap server-. I can try to see the same mail from 3 different client at the same time. Is it possible to make a mail server only with dovecot + fetchmail?
<dns53> andol thx, i googled it and that is what you need to do
<jabbathehutt> hey i found out something cool
<jabbathehutt> type
<jabbathehutt> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda        in your terminal
<oCean> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! soren, lamont, mathiaz or tom
<jabbathehutt> .....
<Syria> ?
<erichammond> uec-images.ubuntu.com is now responding to pings, but the web server still isn't accepting connections.
 * mattt stares at jabbathehutt
<RoyK> matti: he left just after trolling
<RoyK> mattt: or perhaps I'd answer you instead :P
<RoyK> ^^
<uvirtbot> RoyK: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<RoyK> ^kill uvirtbot
<uvirtbot> RoyK: Error: "kill" is not a valid command.
 * mattt stares at RoyK
<mattt> :P
<azertyu> hello
<azertyu> i can't sudo su - on my ubuntu lucid
<azertyu>  sudo su - sudo: must be setuid root
<genii-around> azertyu: Please don't post the same question in multiple channels
<azertyu> lol is there any problem ? U
<genii-around> azertyu: You should ask your question in the channel for the distribution you are having the problem with..eg: ubuntu problem...#ubuntu  ..ubuntu server problem ..#ubuntu-server ...and so on
<azertyu> can anyone help me to ignore an user ?
<djdexter> i have ubuntu server and lamp.. how to link when i create new user to have its own WWW space
<JanC> djdexter: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/public_html.html
<ksx4system> how do I use Dropbear (dbclient) as ssh client (= ssh command) after un-installing openssh-client?
<jmarsden> ksx4system: dbclient user@example.com     # should work fine
<ksx4system> jmarsden: i know how to use dbclient :P i just needed to use command ssh for dbclient, a symbolic link fixed this
<matti> RoyK: Hehe, you wanted matt, didn't you? :)
<dassouki> any dropbox like apps i can use on my server?
<JanC> dassouki: what exactly do you need?
<dassouki> make a folder on my server for fast gui access, one of our isps blocks dropbox
<JanC> fast GUI access for yourself or others?
<dassouki> myself only
<JanC> so, just use ssh/sftp?
<dassouki> well, if i'm on my windows machine, I can't just click on an app's File/Open and open the file
<JanC> you can if you have an ssh/scp/sftp plugin for Explorer
<qman__> that, or you could VPN and use samba
<JanC> not sure if there exists one that is open source or freeware
<amero> hey
<dassouki> i'm willing to pay
<dassouki> well within $50
<JanC> I remember one was included with the "Homesite" editor, 10 years ago  ;)
<qman__> openvpn's pretty easy to do
<dassouki> and i have openvpn setup
<dassouki> as that's how i connect to my field counters in the middle of knowhere
<JanC> then you could use samba, just make sure samba isn't exposed externally on the server
<qman__> you'll take a performance hit over a direct solution
<dassouki> that's another story ... $10  a month to have a phone line installed $1,000 to get a electrical wire to the box
<qman__> but not much, 10% at the most
<amero> any idea why these rules block outgoing get request from being established
<amero> http://pastebin.com/wdKKFSvG
<dassouki> so why isn't there an opensource alternative to drop box?
<dassouki> free or not
<qman__> there are, just not for windows
<qman__> ubuntu one is basically the same idea
<JanC> dassouki: you could try ubuntuone for windows, which is experimental AFAIK  ;)
<JanC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Windows
<dassouki> JanC: i guess, I have my own server, I was just wondering if there was an app i could've instaleld
<qman__> amero, you're not allowing related,established on any actual interfaces, just the vmnet0
<JanC> http://www.swish-sftp.org/ seems useful  ;)
<dassouki> what's your experience with CRMs ? I run a 3 person shop, and I was considering using Zimbra
<dassouki> any other solutions you might recommend for a server / mail solution, CRM,etc ?
<JanC> (seriously, why does one need open source to make Windows usable? :P )
<JanC> do you mean groupware or CRM or both?
<dassouki> JanC: Cause linux fails at niche apps for non/programmers non itfield ppl
<dassouki> i mean both
<amero> qman__: why venet0 isnt the actual interface?
<JanC> dassouki: linux includes proper support by default, it's Windows tah tneeds all sorts of cludges (provided by open source apps) ;)
<JanC> I didn't know Zimbra did real CRM
<dassouki> http://gallery.zimbra.com/category/crm/recent
<dassouki> but anyways, All I'm trying to do is setup a server to run most of our needs, scheduler, mail-server, crm etc
<JanC> ah, using plugins
<dassouki> My budget would be around $200 to $500
<dassouki> to setup the whole shebang
<JanC> sorry, not much experience with that; maybe somebody else can help with that
<JanC> it might be possible to cobble everything together from open source too
<dassouki> well some opensource costs money
<dassouki> i'm willing to pay if i can save a headache and not have to get an it/sys admin
<JanC> well, if you want other people to cobble things together...  ;)
<dassouki> ya there's elance for that lol
<JanC> I think you should also make a list of what exactly you need from that CRM etc.
<JanC> for example SugarCRM might be overkill for what you need  ;)
<jeeves_moss> how can I configure NTPd to accept NTP requests from global external requests?
<jMCg> Which of uname -i, -m, -p returns i386 on a 32bit system?
<jMCg> I suppose `arch` does..
<matti> jMCg: 32 bit might parse with i[0-9]86 ...
<matti> jMCg: It might be i386, i686 ...
<matti> jMCg: Probably everything not x86_64 is 32 bit on Intel / AMD platform.
<matti> Well, besides Itanium ;]
<jMCg> matti: don't want to parse, want to use to create lib/foo-linux-gnu style directory.
<jMCg> matti: that will be ia64.
<matti> Yes.
<matti> Use arch then.
<matti> I you need auto-discovery or something, or simply ship the directory you want ;]
<jMCg> building my own stack from software from /trunk/ - it's.. fun :D
<jeeves_moss> how can I configure NTPd to accept NTP requests from global external requests?
<jpds> jeeves_moss: Remove the restrict clauses?
<matti> jeeves_moss: Remove restrictions I guess.
<matti> jpds: Hey hey hey ;]
<JanC> jMCg: it seems that when run inside a Xen VM, only "uname -m" returns something useful for me
<JanC> the other two return "unknown" there
<jMCg> JanC: arch too?
<jMCg> JanC: and what is the useful in this case?
<JanC> arch returns the same as "uname -m", so that's useful too
<JanC> they return "x86_64" in this case
<jMCg> That are not the 32bit I was looking for ;)
<JanC> ah, right
<JanC> stuill, might be useful to know that the other 2 uname options are useless ;)
<jMCg> JanC: 's fine, I'll stick with arch
<JanC> I could check in a 32-bit VM I guess
<JanC> jMCg: seems like both 'arch' and 'uname -m' return i686 inside a virtualbox VM
<jMCg> JanC: weird. And which gives you i386 on 32?
<JanC> is one supposed to?
<JanC> maybe something related to building/linking ?
#ubuntu-server 2011-07-03
<qman__> jMCg, the only 32-bit system I have which returns i386 at all, anywhere in uname, is the one running the linux-386 kernel
<qman__> normal 32-bit kernels are going to return i686
<qman__> because that's what they are
<jMCg> qman__: ACK.
<JanC> there might be something used by apt/dpkg that still returns i386 though
<ksx4system> is it possible to make rtgui actually work under Debian with lighttpd?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #804961 in amavisd-new (main) "package amavisd-new-postfix 1:2.6.5-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804961
<ksx4system> how do I make htpasswd auth on single directory with lighttpd? i'm not using any vhosts
<jmarsden> ksx4system: crossposting between #debian and #ubuntu-server is a bad idea.  Pick one, the right one for the OS you are using.
<ksx4system> jmarsden: sometimes it's not, at least when #debian remains completely silent and/or question is ignored
<jeeves_moss> how do I get my NTPd server to service global NTP requests?
<rewt> have it listen on your internet-facing interface, and open the port in your firewall
<jeeves_moss> rewt, I tried that.  I have port 123UDP open on the firewall, and even when I do a local nmap, the port isn't open
<rewt> try a remote nmap
<jeeves_moss> tried that, port is closed
<jeeves_moss> could it be a deny line in the config?
<rewt> could be
<jeeves_moss> ok, thanks
<jeeves_moss> I'll have a look
<jeeves_moss> rewt, does this mean it's working?
<jeeves_moss>  ntpq -np
<jeeves_moss>      remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter
<jeeves_moss> ==============================================================================
<jeeves_moss> *192.168.1.201   158.43.128.33    2 u    2   64    1    0.148  -43.816   1.590
<rewt> not sure; that could just mean that your server synchronized itself to another
<jeeves_moss> rewt when I try the ntpdate command, I get " no servers can be used, exiting"
<qman__> jeeves_moss, ntpdate doesn't work correctly in ubuntu, use ntpdate-debian, but that's also different from ntpd
<qman__> ntpd does its own thing
<qman__> just give it some time to work and it'll sync with servers
<qman__> that output means it's 43 seconds off a stratum 2 server
<qman__> once it closes the gap you'll be right on
<uvirtbot> New bug: #805005 in drbd8 (main) "package drbd8-source 2:8.3.7-1ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: drbd8 kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805005
<uvirtbot> New bug: #805007 in drbd8 (main) "package drbd8-source 2:8.3.7-1ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: drbd8 kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805007
<JoeBloggs> anyone using ISPconfig 3 on Ubuntu server 11 ?
<c0d3r> hi
<masterofpuppetss> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! soren, lamont, mathiaz or tom
<masterofpuppetss> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<masterofpuppetss> oCean: i like black men
<masterofpuppetss> !obs
<masterofpuppetss> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! soren, lamont, mathiaz or tom
<masterofpuppetss> !ops
<masterofpuppetss> oCean: i like black men
<RoyK>  
 * RoyK wonders what just happened a week back or so - cpu load on our spam filter went from a low 27% cpu load to an average of 58%
 * RoyK is slightly impressed - four machines crammed into 2U, each machine with two 12-core opterons and 64GB RAM, the systems are running at 100% on all cores, with quite a bit of memory load, and the cpu temperature is between 48 and 52˚C
<echo6> hello
<echo6> Need help changing green terminal text to white, tried setterm -clear all -store, but this is not persistent, I get green text back after reboot
<echo6> it would also appear that text that should be grey is green!
<rizzuh> How can I restore several database dumps (.sql) into a single existing database? Do you have a bash script that would do that?
<RoyK> echo6: that seems to me a desktop question :P
<RoyK> you know a server is old when some of the cron jobs haven't been updated since 1999
<oCean> probably a y2k fix, what else did we do in 1999?
<rewt> partied like it's 1999
<b0nghitter> what is the preferred FTPd for a production machine? something simple and secure.
<greppy> b0nghitter: I've always liked proftpd, it will also do auth against mysql
<b0nghitter> ok, cool. i have used proftpd before, mainly because of resume support..
<qman__> IMO, not using FTP at all is the preferred method
<qman__> unless you _like_ using a protocol that punches thousands of holes in your firewall, transmits credentials in cleartext, doesn't work over NAT, and mangles text files
<greppy> qman__: for some people, it's an acceptable risk or needed for thier application.
<qman__> again IMO, if your application only works with FTP, you need a new application
<qman__> there's plenty of other ways to transmit files, all of which are massive improvements over FTP
<uvirtbot> New bug: #805206 in php5 (main) "php 5.3.2 is affected by a bug in the DateTime object" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805206
<j3roth> Question: Is there a program to log DNS requests that users SSH'd into my server request?
<greppy> j3roth: if you use a local dns server, like bind, you can turn on query logging.
<j3roth> this is true.
<greppy> matching that to a specific process or user can be a little tricky.
<j3roth> yeah, that is what I am trying to figure out. I have multiple users connecting via ssh to the box. I want to be able to monitor their requests....
<greppy> why?
<j3roth> because they are my teenage sons and I do not trust what they are browsing lol
<j3roth> I am not the type to put a filter on internet access. More just to make sure they aren't doing any unhealthy.
<StevenR> j3roth: they're browsing via ssh?
<j3roth> Work around to university filter. ssh -D
<greppy> then don't worry about matching it to a single user, just turn on logging and review what they are hitting.
<j3roth> that works
<greppy> if they go somewhere naughty, call them both in and have them fess up to it and/or explain what happened, until then, they don't have access anymore :)
<j3roth> exactly
<j3roth> gracias good sirs
<j3roth> or ma'ams
<j3roth> :)
<goddard> im trying to setup my network card but i get nothing
<goddard> im running an old ibm eserver
<jeeves_moss> is there a way to shrink a live partition?  I would like to shrink the root partition on my server so I can install reiser4 on a small (<4gb partition)
<guntbert> Jeeves_: not while it is mounted
<jeeves_moss> guntbert,damn it.  LOL
<guntbert> sorry, mistabbed :)
<jeeves_moss> have you ever setup a FreeCDDB server before.
<guntbert> jeeves_moss: no
<jeeves_moss> the "howto" I'm reading reccomends using that type of file system for it since it comtains tons of small files.  Any sudgestions?  I'm currently running on EXT3
<jeeves_moss> right now, in this server, space is kind of at a preimum.  I have all of my 76Gb 10K Ultra320 drives tied up in another server
<guntbert> jeeves_moss: as far as I know reiserfs is not in active development any more, so I'd be reluctant to go that way
<jeeves_moss> any ideas on a good FS for small files?
<jeeves_moss> (I have another project that caches JPEG files, so I also need a soulition for that as well)
<jeeves_moss> has ZFS become stable enough for production?  I don't really want to run SUNOS, but I need the abilty to add drives of differen't sizes on the flyand auto expand
<qman__> jeeves_moss, I was considering nexenta for that reason
<jeeves_moss> ahhh.  well, the secondary box that I need to go into roduction is a 6 drive IBM box that I would like to have the features of ZFS on.  the auto arrange of the cluster size, and the ability to mount new drives (reguardless of size) and auto add/expand them into the set us a HUGE thing for me.  The site will be caching JPEGs and offering up streaming videos, so we need SPEED!
<jeeves_moss> and since the RAID controllers built into this box won't play nice with Ubuntu, I'm kinda annoyed
<qman__> I wanted it for the filesystem-level hash checking, and the per-file redundancy settings
<jeeves_moss> ahhh, does it play nice when disks die?
<qman__> it'd save me a lot of space if I didn't have to keep double parity on temporary files
<qman__> without buying yet more disks just for that
<jeeves_moss> ahhh, well, this 6 disk box will have a JBOD tossed on it as soon as I can afford it.  Then, as we expand, I'll slowly swap out the 76Gb disks for 146Gb ones.  But, as I said, I need to make sure it's production safe and tested
<qman__> yeah
<ezrtyuiop> Hello there
<ezrtyuiop> anyone ?
<qman__> !anyone | ezrtyuiop
<ubottu> ezrtyuiop: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jeeves_moss> ahhh..  does it do optimization, etc?  or am I going on about something that's not that important?
<qman__> it can do compression, but it's not exactly designed for maximum speed
<ezrtyuiop> once after installation cacti-cactid i got this error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<qman__> ezrtyuiop, you have to scroll up and find the first error
<qman__> that's just telling you there was one
<jeeves_moss> qman__, ahhh, well, I'm not sure anymore what I should do with this box then.  I figured dual quad core 3.0Ghz Xenons, 8Gb of RAM, and a few TB should be good enough for a small streaming server
<qman__> jeeves_moss, well, it's not really slow, but it's more aimed at robustness than pure speed
<qman__> raid 0 or 10 will be faster
<ezrtyuiop> what have to do ?
<jeeves_moss> qman__, the cards in the box will do 10, but it's sensitive to the drive size, etc, and won't auto scale
<jeeves_moss> ezrtyuiop, I'm looking to start a streaming server for education, etc.  it's mostly flash baised (yes, I got bent over when I talked to the Adobe rep)
<qman__> yeah, those sorts of features require a level of dynamic adjustment that will sap your speed
<qman__> zfs would make it easy to expand later, but you're not going to be as fast as raid 10
<jeeves_moss> qman__, that's what I was looking at.  And I have a range of weird sized Ultra320 drives here that I was just going to slap into the box to start with,then as I can afford it, pull out the smaller ones, and replace them
<qman__> well, zfs is certainly going to be the most convenient in that case
<qman__> and it's not going to be really slow, just slower than a dedicated raid 10
<jeeves_moss> qman__, but I think think it'll run on Ubuntu though, right?
<qman__> not sure how far along ZFS is in linux yet
<qman__> I know the fuse version is pretty decent
<jeeves_moss> there is the linecing issues.  (sorry, too drunk to spell right now)
<qman__> but, that's why I was looking at nexenta
<qman__> it's basically an opensolaris kernel with a debian userland
<jeeves_moss> and granted, RAID 10 or RAID 50 is nice, but I can see a LOT of problems with it growing out of the dust when this gets going
<qman__> giving us the robust solaris features without the headaches
<ezrtyuiop> wow what is raid10 or RAID50 never heard before ?
<ezrtyuiop> or are you talking about raid 1 and Raid 5 ?
<qman__> 10 is 1 + 0, 50 is 5 + 0
<qman__> it's a combination of concepts for improved speed
<qman__> my file server's a raid 6, which is really slow
<ezrtyuiop> miroring ?
<qman__> even with a quad core 3GHz+ and good controllers, I'm not even topping out gigabit
<jeeves_moss> qman__, yes, I know.  I guess I'm limited by the layout and $$$.  I was thinking of buying a 2U box with 24 SAS bays.  But I can't figure out how to cram enough controllers in it and still have room for everything else.
<jeeves_moss> my goal is for the expandability and screw up recovery
<qman__> 2.5"?
<qman__> I can't imagine any other way to fit that many in a 2U
<qman__> I've seen 4Us that big
<jeeves_moss> yea, they're 2.5'
<jeeves_moss> *"
<qman__> would require some expensive controllers then, ones with lots of ports per card
<jeeves_moss> yea.  that's the problem.  8 ports a card (2 PCIx slots), and the rest on the mobo
<qman__> I decided to just buy more disks for my aging server, for now
<jeeves_moss> lol, we're running outta space here in the house.
<qman__> but after I run out of space on that, I'm going 4U
<qman__> and ZFS, whatever that requires me to run
<qman__> or possibly btrfs if it gets up to snuff by then
<jeeves_moss> I might just run this IBM 2U box for a while (untill I outgrow it), then move to that 24 bay one and load it with laptop HDDs
<qman__> raid 6 is really slowing me down
<jeeves_moss> lol, oh?
<qman__> but my previous raid 5 lost three disks in one day
<qman__> so I'm not doing that again
<jeeves_moss> WTF?  seriously?
<qman__> yes
<qman__> two within an hour
<jeeves_moss> ouch!
<jeeves_moss> were you home to find out?
<qman__> yeah, it crapped out on me while I was using it, but I didn't notice until the second one died
<qman__> and my files suddenly became read-only
<jeeves_moss> lol
<qman__> so, this one's raid 6 with a hot spare, but it's really slow
<qman__> next time around I'm going with something better, like ZFS
<jeeves_moss> something about Ultra320 drives in a mirror just do it for me for I/O.  I don't like this laptop I use as a work station.  :-(
<qman__> the old raid 5 would top out gigabit easy
<qman__> the current one struggles to do 55MB/s read
<qman__> with 11 disks in the raid
<jeeves_moss> has anyone figured out what this damn jbd2/sda5-8 is? it keeps popping up on IOTOP
<qman__> like, hdparm shows a lot more speed than that
<qman__> but actual file transfers don't go near the 80MB/s the old one did
<jeeves_moss> I can't complain.  this little box is slated to live a life serving RAIDUS requests.  Not bad for a little 1U IBMbox (dual 1Ghz, 2.5Gb RAM, dual 36.6Gb 10K Ultra320s)
<jeeves_moss> ugh, brb, more beer required
<jeeves_moss> does this mean it works?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Jin> Hello, I have a question regarding ubuntu server
<guntbert> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jin> Is it wrong to have both web and mail server on the same ubuntu server machine?
<alamar> Jin: no
<alamar> why would that be wrong?
<alamar> of course depending on your USECASE it might be wrong
<Jin> cuz I'm planning to build a mail server on my webserver ubuntu and make it work as both at the same time
<Jin> thank you Alamar
<alamar> there is no definitive answer to such a question
<alamar> you could separate all services to different physical machines
<alamar> then again you could make use of various virtualization techniques
<guntbert> Jin: have you got experience with mail servers?
<Jin> I only have one machine
<Jin> no
<alamar> (with more or less the same effect)
<Jin> This is my first time building a mail server
<alamar> managewise if their is a link between the offered services it might be easiest to have them on one single system
<guntbert> Jin: then PLEASE don't run a publicly available mail server yet
<alamar> (like same domains for mail as for webhosting)
<Jin> I have a domain let's say jin.com, I want to make my website can allow people create their own email that would be something@jin.com
<alamar> s/their/there/
<alamar> Jin: for you it might be the best to just use plesk or ispconfig
<alamar> because YOU would probably screw up more
<Jin> what do you mean Guntbert?
<Jin> I don't know anything about plesk?
<alamar> Jin: the good thing about that is plesk is more or less designed to work even for people who have no idea about plesk or server administration
<qman__> Jin, postfix is not microsoft exchange, it doesn't require a quad processor server with 24 gigs of RAM just to house a few mailboxes
<alamar> Jin: he means that people shouldn't run publicly accesable mail services if they are not fit to administer them
<guntbert> Jin: mail servers are (if not configured correctly) in danger of being open mail relays
<Jin> I want to secure, nobody can own an email just like that, I'm gonna code the website myself and build inside the mail system integrated with the mail server, I have 0 experience about it but I need to go through it
<alamar> as I said. just use plesk(for hosting only one domain it's even free) or ispconfig(if you don't want to pay anything and have more than one domain)
<mendel_> Jin: Google Apps sounds perfect for you
<Jin> no, I don't want google to host my mail server
<Jin> Here is some help websites that I found, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<alamar> why not? they'd do a far more superior job
<mendel_> indeed
<Jin> http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/#app_why
<Jin> yes but in my project, it requires a private mail server
<mendel_> sending and receiving mails?
<mendel_> or just sending
<Jin> yes
<mendel_> yes what
<alamar> hrhr
<Jin> sending and receiving
<Jin> mendel_ and alamar, do you please know any good website that helps building own mail servers in a better way and secure that I should follow?
<guntbert> Jin: "private" as in "hidden behind a router, used only in your private network"?
<guntbert> that would be the way to start
<qman__> so long as you put in the right information, the default 'internet site' configuration is reasonably secure
<Jin> private to the website itself and it's global over internet
<Jin> I'm confused
<alamar> Jin: I think you should use plesk or ispconfig. building a mailserver manually that is configured appropriately is fucking work IMHO. there are probably a lot of "build a very sexy allround mailserver" howtos on howtoforge
<guntbert> alamar: do you know of a good tutorial "how to use ispconfig" ?
<alamar> no but it has a webinterface - that's normally all people need ;) but iirc there exists quite thorough documentation from the author
<alamar> (called something like ispconfig book probably)
<guntbert> alamar: ok, gonna look :)
<alamar> it seems it's not for free
<alamar> http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-3/ispconfig-3-manual/
<guntbert> thx :)
<rizzuh_laptop> How do I restore a bunch of sql dumps into an existing database? They're all prefixed by date and number, in the order to be applied. A bash script or something similar would be great.
<mendel_> rizzuh_laptop: mysql?
<rizzuh_laptop> yeah
<mendel_> create a sql file and import it with the mysql command?
<mendel_> mysql -p -h host dbname < queries.sql
<rizzuh_laptop> I have about 50 files I want to import in order.
<rizzuh_laptop> I tried with find and xargs, but couldn't get mysql or mysqlimport to import them.
<rizzuh_laptop> The files are named like 2011-06-22-00-dbname_change.sql
<mendel_> I would loop the dir with a nodejs script and then exec mysql with that file
<mendel_> not much of a shell pro
<mendel_> must be a easier way, sorry I can't help
<rizzuh_laptop> thanks anyway
<rizzuh_laptop> I could write a C++ porg to do it mendel_, but that would take too long heh, to write and to compile.
<qman__> you can definitely shell script it
<qman__> but the question is, would it be faster to learn and write the script
<rizzuh_laptop> Sure, but how? I'm a shell newbie.
<qman__> or just do it one by one
<rizzuh_laptop> There's a LOT of files, with long names the lieks on 2011-06-22-00_dbname_somename.sql
<qman__> that's what tab completion is for
<rizzuh_laptop> And this is just once now, but there will be more updates in the future.
<rizzuh_laptop> Yeah, but it's a lot of typing still :<
<qman__> well, if it's more than a one shot thing
<qman__> then definitely go for the script
<qman__> I'm not exactly a pro at it myself
<qman__> but it shouldn't be too complicated
<rizzuh_laptop> The thing is I failed at scripting this, which should be basically get list of files in directory, feed them one by one to mysql/mysqlimport.
<qman__> this may help  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls
<qman__> it basically lists all the mistakes I've made when trying to script something
<rizzuh_laptop> qman__, thanks.
<rizzuh_laptop> qman__, funny one of the mistakes there (for in in ...) is exactly what I need xD
<qman__> banged my head against the wall on that problem many times before I saw that page
<jMCg> In order to enable crash dumps, I need to install kdump-tools... and?
<sw0rdfish> hey guys 'last -10' tells you who has logged in to your system for the last
<sw0rdfish> 10 times
<sw0rdfish> right?
<sw0rdfish> can I use that to give me the IP of users who logged into my vps?
<sw0rdfish> via ssh
#ubuntu-server 2012-06-25
<stgraber> hallyn: I don't remember you telling me that these are done, so I guess that's fine ;) but wait(state, timeout) doesn't quite work
<stgraber> hallyn: if passed (state, -1), it works as expected but when passed (state, 20) for example, it'll always wait for the timeout and will always return False
<stgraber> hallyn: even if state is reached before the timeout
<stgraber> hallyn: fixed some apparmor problems in quantal and uploaded a new version. I'm now rebasing our lxc-api-and-python branch on that, so you'll need to "bzr pull --overwrite"
<stgraber> hallyn: rebase done and pushed. I also pushed new packages to my PPA.
<mystblade9> I want to use PHP to send a mail from a custom address (blah@example.com, for example). Do I install postfix or sendmail? And how do I configure them?
<thisismyname> mystblade9, forget sendmail, do postfix
<thisismyname> sendmail is configurationhorror
<mystblade9> I installed Postfix and got a bit further. But i'm having trouble configuring what it feeds as the MAIL FROM data. Here's the story:
<mystblade9> I'm creating a small webapp for a few gaming friends of mine that maintains a list of contributions to an in-game toolkit, and sends mails every time something is accepted or rejected. I want this to be sent from a fake address ("info@LBPCreatorsToolkit.org") because I don't have a domain name yet. First: Is this legal? Second: How do I configure Postfix to do this?
<mystblade9> thisismyname: ^
<thisismyname> if you're new in postfix... you could try webmin
<thisismyname> Myrtti, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=download%20webmin&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CGEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.webmin.com%2Fdownload.html&ei=Sx_oT6yLMY3LswaGyInkAQ&usg=AFQjCNHxBp4sFUVRgYu_2yZk_KupwxBkpw&cad=rja
<thisismyname> ah
<thisismyname> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=download%20webmin&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CGEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.webmin.com%2Fdownload.html&ei=Sx_oT6yLMY3LswaGyInkAQ&usg=AFQjCNHxBp4sFUVRgYu_2yZk_KupwxBkpw&cad=rja
<thisismyname> damn
<thisismyname> www.webmin.com/download.html
<henkjan> 2 servers with same lucid install. tried do-release-upgrade on both
<henkjan> 1st detects precise en offers to upgrade
<henkjan> 2nd won't detect the new release. even not with do-releaese-upgrade -d
<henkjan> why is that
<lynxman> morning o/
<Jeeves_> henkjan: New installs?
<henkjan> Jeeves_: installs from a few months old, but nothing extra installed/configured
<Jeeves_> /etc/update-manager/* (or something like that) identical?
<henkjan> yup
<RoyK> henkjan: silly question, but have you run apt-get update?
<henkjan> RoyK: yup
<RoyK> and /etc/apt/sources.list is the same on the two?
<glance> why doesn't precise show up in http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts ?
<henkjan> editing /etc/apt/sources.list to precise
<henkjan> gives me
<henkjan> After this operation, 247MB of additional disk space will be used.
<henkjan> You are about to do something potentially harmful.
<henkjan> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<RoyK> erm, you shouldn't need to edit that manually
<RoyK> that was in the old debian days
<henkjan> RoyK: i know.
<henkjan> ah, the 2nd node had only working ipv6
<henkjan> and sadly, canonical still offers no v6 enabled servers/services
<lifeless> We will eventually, takes time to get everything lined up.
<lifeless> and tbh, running ipv6 only is -extremely- rare today
<henkjan> no, we've been running al our services on ipv6 for ages
<lifeless> ipv6, or ipv6 only? Quite different :>
<henkjan> and so does nl.archive.u.c
<henkjan> (which we run)
<lifeless> yes, there are lots of things running dual stacks today.
<lifeless> I was observing that running ipv6 ***only*** is extremely rare today.
<henkjan> that'll come soon enough
<henkjan> my 2nd internet connection is v4 behind CGN. Only v6 is 'native' (6RD)
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> is it true that ubuntu-server 12. not have inittab ?
<RoyK> lifeless: I heard of some chinese ISP that was rolling out IPv6 *only*, because they couldn't get six million IPv4 addresses
<RoyK> lifeless: they were planning to gateway to IPv4, though, but still, IPv6 is coming, and canonical should know ;)
<lifeless> RoyK: we do:)
<rbasak> sacarde: correct. Ubuntu uses upstart.
<rbasak> !upstart | sacarde
<ubottu> sacarde: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sacarde> 10.04 too
<sacarde> is there a "rosetta stone" from sysv-sommands to upstart-commands ?
<Daviey> jamespage: can you give me a hola when you are here pls?
<Daviey> lifeless: ipv6 ubuntu is less secure than ipv4 :)
<jamespage> Daviey, here
<RoyK> Daviey: no, it isn't
<Daviey> RoyK: yeah it is :)
<Daviey> dave@frap:~$ dig +short AAAA security.ubuntu.com | wc -l
<Daviey> 0
<Daviey> dave@frap:~$ dig +short A security.ubuntu.com | wc -l
<Daviey> 4
<RoyK> Daviey: {{citation needed}}
<Daviey> jamespage: Okay cool.. I'm going to refactor, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Openstack%20Testing/view/Openstack%20Quantal/view/Overview/job/quantal-openstack-folsom-nova-trunk/219/console
<jamespage> Daviey, how?
<jamespage> actually I think thats an old style job
<jamespage> one second - lemme check
<Daviey> jamespage: err, the patch just needs rebasing. no?
<Daviey> jamespage: Well, the fact it only has you as email recipient is concerning.. so it might be old.
<jamespage> Daviey, let me just do my first task which is to update the public views
<Daviey> ok, super
<jamespage> Daviey, quantal views updated.
<Daviey> jamespage: j.qa.u.com ?
<jamespage> yep
<jamespage> precise now done as well
<Daviey> awesome.. it's all green :)
<jamespage> only one failure ATM
<jamespage> Daviey, I know that adam_g has been working on this stuff hard
<jamespage> he asked me to update the views last week
<Daviey> jamespage: neat-o
<jamespage> but I had not got round to it
<Daviey> jamespage: slack. :)
<jamespage> Daviey: Full Overview Dash - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Openstack Testing/view/Overview
<Daviey> jamespage: Status Code: 404 :)... Spaces in URL's make babies cry.
<jamespage> OK _ https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Openstack%20Testing/view/Overview/?
<Daviey> But after i deciphered your obfuscated url, it looks awesome :)
<Daviey> jamespage: where is the deploy job? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Openstack%20Testing/view/Openstack%20Quantal/view/Folsom-Trunk/ ?
<Daviey> "quantal-openstack-folsom-deploy"
 * jamespage faceplants
<jamespage> Daviey: missing from the view only
<jamespage> let me fix that
<jamespage> Daviey, actually no - I want to check with adam first
<jamespage> I can see them in the lab but quite a few are currently disabled
<jamespage> and I want to check why first
<Daviey> jamespage: ok
<Daviey> jamespage: What is the one command that jenkins now fires?
<jamespage> Daviey, "build-package -j"
<jamespage> "-j" being - lookup everything I ever needed to know in the Jenkins environment
<Daviey> jamespage: neato
<Daviey> yep, i just check :)
<jamespage> rather than pass as parameters (which you can still do of course)
<Daviey> jamespage: where does juju deploy happen then?
<jamespage> Daviey, in the deploy wrapper
<jamespage> I think thats part of the stuff in separate branches ATM
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> That /was/ in jenkins itself i thought, and moved to lp:openstack-ubuntu-testing
<Daviey> adam_g: when you see this.. did you note that the bnx2 firmware issue is now fixed... are we still working around it?
<jamespage> Daviey, http://pad.ubuntu.com/openstack-ci-sprint
<jamespage> adam_g, zul ^^
<jamespage> morning zul :-)
<Daviey> hey zul
<lynxman> zul: morning
 * koolhead11 says zul morning as well :P
 * koolhead11 hellos lynxman Daviey jamespage as well
<Daviey> koolhead11: hola
<jamespage> hey koolhead11
<zul> heylo
<Daviey> zul: stop causing a distraction.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1003296 in samba (main) "lightdm crashed with SIGSEGV in _pam_winbind_change_pwd() when password is expiring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003296
<jamespage> utlemming, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/ec2%20AMI%20Testing/view/Overview/job/quantal-server-ec2-daily/
<jamespage> i386 images not looking so hot ATM
<koolhead11> Daviey: jamespage zul felt good on Saturday meetup when folks said everything works so simply/easily on Ubuntu/Essex :D
<smb> jamespage, I think there may be a fix already in the rebase to 3.5-rc4 for that: thp: avoid atomic64_read in pmd_read_atomic for 32bit PAE
<smb> Though that is not uploaded, yet.
<hallyn> stgraber: looks good, thanks
<hallyn> stgraber: in lxc-api-python tree, quilt patches became unapplied again
<LoT> is SpamapS around?
<LoT> nevermind, i'll just drop him a memoserv or something
<hallyn> stgraber: hrmph, it sounds like i must be using select wrong but i don't see why
<hallyn> btw i try 'python\nimport lxc' but it doesn't find it?
<jamespage> smb, ack - when will that land?
<smb> jamespage, Next time there is a quantal upload. Though I do not know the schedule for that
<jamespage> utlemming: I think we should disable the i386 test until that upload happens then
<jamespage> its just spinning instances we know won't start
<hallyn> ooooh   i see
<hallyn> stgraber: can you re-fetch and re-try?  (remember to quilt push -a :)  hopefully it was the simple obvious 'duh' i just fixed
<SpamapS> LoT: I'm here now.
<LoT> SpamapS: see the privmsg, unless you had +g on
<LoT> SpamapS: <LoT> when you're less busy, can yuo take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/1014044 ?  I think it needs syncing from Debian (this would fix the Ubuntu bug and also close my wishlist bug, in theory)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1014044 in php5 "PHP5-FPM not reporting errors to web server (nginx)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<LoT> the fix released is in Debian
<LoT> (and the bug reporting bot here is wrong)
<SpamapS> LoT: there's a planned merge that will fix that in quantal. I was thinking we'd wait until July so that we catch any pre-freeze changes that the Debian php team makes
 * LoT is getting nagged by questions about this on the nginx ppas, since his email is on everything
<LoT> hence why i poked you to see what the status was
 * LoT does not like getting 60 emails about this issue
<SpamapS> LoT: 60 emails?
<LoT> mhm
<LoT> (so far, in hte past two days, on this issue, people thinking its an nginx problem(
<SpamapS> AH
<LoT> i keep saying "Its not an nginx issue, its a php5 issue, see this bug <link>"
<LoT> but people are... um...
<LoT> how do i put it without being condescending to the world...
<LoT> nope, cant put it any way that won't end up condescending.  people are generally thick-headed when they automatically assume its an nginx problem
<SpamapS> Is it a regression, or just people migrating to php5-fpm+nginx and not getting that its still new and different?
<LoT> not sure, but in prior versions i've seen PHP-level errors get reported (last confirmed: natty)
<LoT> so possible regression
 * LoT hasnt stated as such because he completely skipped Oneiric
<LoT> SpamapS: that's also why i havent been able to mark its importance (although i have the powers to do so)
<LoT> because i'm not entirely certain if its a regression (if its a regression, well...)
<LoT> wait, its medium
<LoT> why the...
 * LoT glares at LP
<LoT> this thing's not sending me the right information
 * LoT is not please
<LoT> d
<SpamapS> LoT: so its medium by the definition that it only affects a sub-set of users.
<LoT> indeed
<LoT> however, i'm mor eannoyed at launchpad not showing me the info
 * LoT is not pleased with launchpad today
<LoT> this is the third bug its not shown me information that already existed on the bug
<SpamapS> not showing you *what* info?
<LoT> importance or status
<SpamapS> shows me
<LoT> yeah, i blame this computer
<LoT> (its not linux, its my work computer which is windows :/)
<foo> Can anyone recommend a site that pings a URL or checks source code on a site and notifies me when something changes?
<SpamapS> LoT: its a web app, that shouldn't matter
<LoT> SpamapS: IE6, its BUGGY
<SpamapS> IE6, its *dangerous*
<LoT> SpamapS: having said this, IE is evil in and of itself
 * LoT doesnt have a choice in the matter
<SpamapS> seriously
<SpamapS> wtf?
 * LoT has no admin, and FFox isnt approved
<LoT> i know right?
<SpamapS> but, ie6 has been out of support for a long time
<LoT> i wrote up a white paper on it, sent it off to the CISO
<SpamapS> you are basically walking around just asking for viruses
<LoT> also wrote up a whitepaper on Java 5 :/
<LoT> (also installed by default, on these XP systems)
<LoT> even met with the CISO last week about this :P
<LoT> well, not directly about it, but...
<LoT> lets just say i'm not too happy with this system :p
<koolhead11> LoT: what place is this?
<LoT> koolhead11: where i work, with the state
<koolhead11> state == govenment agency?
<LoT> koolhead11: state = the government of the state of pennsylvania in the US
<koolhead11> LoT: awesome, atleast our folks started using FF here and there website says only optimized for FF and Chrome
<LoT> koolhead11: the site's optimized for that, but... :P
<LoT> apps need ITSec approval before being usable
<LoT> even then, it'd take at least 6 months for the process
<Daviey> jamespage: did you manage to see which branch contains the juju magic?
<jamespage> Daviey: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gandelman-a/%2Bjunk/juju-deployer/
<hallyn> doesn't every branch?
<Daviey> hallyn: hah!
<Daviey> jamespage: thanks
<jamespage> Daviey, np
 * jamespage adds that to the list
 * jamespage coffee
<jhobbs> :>
<stgraber> hallyn: ok, I'll have a look now. As for quilt messing with patches on pull, I usually run something like "QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches quilt push -a ; rm .pc/.quilt_patches .pc/.quilt_series .pc/*/.timestamp" that gives you the branch back to something readable (checking with bzr st for any remaining thing to fix)
<stgraber> hallyn: hmm, I see... something indeed unapplied all the patches from the branch... that's getting a bit annoying...
<stgraber> hallyn: I'll add a commit re-applying all the patches
<stgraber> hallyn: patches re-applied (quilt is really a pain...)
<hallyn> stgraber: did the new branch fix c->wait(c, 20)?
<stgraber> hallyn: just did a test build now, will know more in a minute
<stgraber> hallyn: yep, working fine now. thanks!
<hallyn> stgraber: phew :)
<hallyn> so i think my user namespaces patch for lxc is working
<hallyn> it's working in that it won't let me mount the rootfs :)
<hallyn> onward
<jamespage> zul, Daviey, adam_g: Pls can you comment on my PPA review in the Pad
<zul> jamespage: looks ok to me
<zul> jamespage: almost finish the piuparts stuff
<jamespage> zul, nice
<Daviey> zul: rocking
<stgraber> hallyn: :) well, that's a good start ;)
<hallyn> i wonder if find on a debootstrap rootfs would be a lot faster with a m1.medium than a m1.small
<hallyn> oh, no, i'd need a large before they claim improved i/o
<rbasak> jamespage: one thought on the bug triage process. I keep finding things that I feel should be templated, or standard instructions provided (eg. on for instructions on how to debug X, which I think is common). Is it possible to have a backlog somewhere so that we can list outstanding requests for templates or template improvements? Like filing bugs against the triage process, for example?
<jamespage> rbasak, yes
<Daviey> rbasak: why not just add a standard response, but prefix with [PROPOSED] ?
<Daviey> (directly to the wiki)
<Daviey> bikeshedding over exact wording, means it will take longer to get on the standard responses.. i'd suggest JFDI
<rbasak> Daviey: sure, but sometimes I don't have a response prepared because it needs work - eg. to follow through the debug process that comes up with the required results. I can write something that says "we need a template that results in us getting information Y in response" but don't know what instructions to provide straight away
<ScottK> rbasak: I'd add notes to the wiki page with the standard responses.
<rbasak> ScottK: Thanks. I'm more thinking about DebuggingProcedures here though
<ScottK> I don't recall all the pages, but I'd say pick one and do it.
<ScottK> It's easy enough to move if needed.
<ScottK> As Daviey said, JFDI.
<rbasak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059314/ is one that I've been using that I think we should have as a standard (or something simliar)
<rbasak> The point is that I can't JFDI. It takes work and a diversion that I'm not currently doing while triaging, as then I wouldn't get any triaging done
<Daviey> I do hate shelling out to non-ubuntu project urls :)
<Daviey> rbasak: I'm suggesting that the response you put into a bug, if it is a generalish one.. just put it on the wiki, warts and all.
<Daviey> It's no worse than what you are putting on the bug you are currently triaging.. and the next person to look at it can build upon it
<rbasak> Daviey: I end up not putting an appropriate response in the bug because I don't know the exact debugging procedure for problem Z off the top of my head
<rbasak> Usually I just leave it
<Daviey> ok
<zul> dont we have a whole list of pre-packaged canned answers to bugs?
<ScottK> This is about the ones that aren't on that list yet.
<adam_g> jamespage: Re: PPAs, should we just be stuffing both precise and quantal trunk builds into the same PPA (folsom-trunk-testing)?
<jamespage> adam_g, I think that was my plan - folsom trunk PPA for folsom trunk - irrespective of release
<jamespage> does that make sense?
<adam_g> jamespage: it does now that we're adding a ~$ubuntu_release tag to the version strings of the packages we build. there was .deb naming conflicts when precise and quantal builds triggered at the same time
<jamespage> adam_g, ah - that would make sense
<adam_g> jamespage: i fixed that in build_package script to solve the issue in the local repo, but i think it will allow us to consolidate trunk builds into one PPA
<jamespage> adam_g, lets do that then!
<adam_g> k, ill update the configs
<Daviey> smoser / jamespage: What is the status of iso testing posting the results back to base?
<zul> okies piuparts added
<hallyn> heh.  stat vs. lstat.  good one, serge
<adam_g> Daviey: re: firmware, i saw the bug marked fixed but haven't seen the new firmware show up in mini.iso. wasn't sure if it takes a while for it to hit the iso
<Daviey> adam_g: mini.iso is only rebuilt when d-i is.
<Daviey> zul: where did you push your  piuparts addition ?
<zul> Daviey: in the main branch did you want to review it first?
<adam_g> Daviey: so yeah, the workaround is there and will be until mini.iso catches up.
<Daviey> zul: no, just wondered.
<zul> Daviey: ah ok
<zul> Daviey: im moving on to upgrade testing - i have an idea in my head to do it as well
<adam_g> zul: i think this commit to build_package is breaking things
<zul> adam_g: eh?
<adam_g> zul: no idea. http://10.189.74.7:8080/view/Openstack%20Precise/view/Overview/job/precise_folsom_python-keystoneclient_trunk/9/console
<Daviey> zul: fancy out-ling pre-imp what your plans are for upgrade testing?
<zul> Daviey: sure just a sec
<zul> adam_g: ah...ef....duh....pushed
<zul> Daviey: its using piuparts again, but the idea would be like this:
<zul> 1. Download the source
<zul> 2. build the soruce
<zul> 3. get the release source it was build for
<zul> 4. get the final upgrade release
<zul> 5. run piuparts
<zul> Daviey: ^^^ problems with that, complaints, am i on crack?
<adam_g> zul: http://10.189.74.7:8080/view/Openstack%20Precise/view/Overview/job/precise_folsom_python-keystoneclient_trunk/11/console <- still
<zul> adam_g: i suck
<zul> try it now
<adam_g> zul: for the work ive been doing on that branch, ive been committing to my own branch, pulling it to some other location on the jenkins master, and running it manually there to ensure it works before merging into the main branch and pulling down to the tree jenkins calls
<adam_g> for the less-trivial stuff, at least
<zul> adam_g: i ran it locally fine here but i dont think i merged from the right branch
<RoyK> adam_g: posting an url with 10.x.x.x won't work too well
<adam_g> zul: [ 'sudo', 'piuparts', '-d %s', % self.release, '--no-eatmydata', '%s' % source_changes ]
<Daviey> RoyK: Sadly, that machine is not a public facing box.. I agree it's a little frustrating to not be able to follow the conversation in completeness... But there are two options, people discuss publicly or in private (meaing all of it will be kept in private.)..  What seems better to you?
<RoyK> Daviey: np
<zul> Daviey/adam_g/jamespage: melange is going away so i dont think we should be testing it
<adam_g> zul: np
<smoser> Daviey, you're referring to jenkins ec2 -> iso tracker posting?
<Daviey> smoser: no, ISO images
<adam_g> RoyK: if you really wanna see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Openstack%20Testing/view/Overview/job/precise_folsom_python-keystoneclient_trunk/11/console
<Daviey> zul: did you measure with and without eatmydata ?
<zul> Daviey: it would fail without eatmydata
<Daviey> zul: --no-eatmydata ?
<zul> yeah
<Daviey> why would it fail without?
<zul> Daviey: because it couldnt find eatmydata
<adam_g> jamespage: over the weekend, i began factoring the schroot wrapper stuff out of build_package into its own module . id like to make use of the same stuff for a juju test. any thoughts on where that type of stuff should live?
<adam_g> i was thinking ./lib/ or even packaging it properly and installing system-wide
<adam_g> but the latter would require we start properly versioning all of this stuff
<Daviey> zul: hmm, it shouldn't be using it.
<zul> Daviey:  it is :)
<kyle__> Has anyone here tried orchestra on 12.04 server?  I see articles about it being used on 11.x desktop, and other articles on using MAAS, but none of orchestra for 12.04.
<jamespage> zul, you will probably need to set the archive that piuparts to use universe - by default it does not
<zul> jamespage: doh!
<adam_g> zul: and also, piuparts needs to be exec'd in the schroot
<adam_g> right?
<zul> adam_g: right
<adam_g> zul: fixing now locally and pushing up
<zul> adam_g: ack
<jamespage> zul, adam_g: Am I good to get rid of the obsolete PPA's then?
<zul> jamespage: yep
<adam_g> jamespage: ya
<jamespage> adam_g, are we switched over from precise-trunk-testing -> folsom-trunk-testing yet?
<adam_g> jamespage: yes, not sure any packages have been pushed there yet. build script has issues atm with another change
<jamespage> adam_g, want me to copy the packaged over ?
<adam_g> jamespage: sure
<smoser> Daviey, so did you get your answer? about test results to iso tracker?
<jamespage> Daviey: I'm not touching ISO tests ATM - the QA team are migrating everything to UTAH
<jamespage> so I don't really want to complicate things more
<jamespage> smoser, ^^
<Daviey> jamespage: can you capture what PPA's are now what.. it will be confusing for users.
<Daviey> jamespage / smoser:  right, but until they have done it.. we need to update the tracker
<Daviey> smoser: You last touched the script, right?
<zul> adam_g: precise chroot will need the same thing for piuparts
<adam_g> zul: need what?
<zul> adam_g: i thought you did piuparts/universe for quantal
<adam_g> zul: no, im just trying to fix the code you added. :) i dont even know what piuparts is.
<zul> adam_g: ok
<adam_g> zul: ive disabled build.run_piuparts_test() for the time being
<zul> k
<adam_g> zul: run_piuparts_test() itself looks okay, beyond that im not sure why its not working
<zul> adam_g: can you add the output of subprocess.check_call so we can capture the output?
<adam_g> zul: where?
<zul> adam_g: like you know in nova they have out, err = utils.execute
<zul> can we do soemthing like that?
<adam_g> zul: check_call() IIRC doesn't return stdout/err
<zul> adam_g: yeah nm
<jamespage> Daviey, its just re-aligning to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/OpenStack
<jamespage> adam_g, while we are overlapping - does the no-change rebuild of openldap for bug 990742 still need to happen?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 990742 in openldap "[SRU] slapd fails to upgrade: requires libsasl2-2 (>= 2.1.24) installed" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/990742
<stgraber> halvors1: did you notice lxc-list in quantal listing every container tweice?
<stgraber> *twice
<stgraber> (well, running containers at least)
<adam_g> jamespage: im not sure TBH, i cant think of a way to test. it seems the original issue was fixed with the update to cyrs-sasl2, without a openldap rebuild
<stgraber> halvors1: sorry, was meant for hallyn
<stgraber> hallyn: ^
<stgraber> hallyn: reason is that we lost a "| sort -u" in lxc-list with the Debian merge. We also lost the code checking for .conf files to mark them as auto, so the auto flag no longer works...
<hallyn> stgraber: sigh, those debian merges...
<stgraber> hallyn: I'm pushing a fix that'll make lxc-list work with both Debian and Ubuntu
<stgraber> hallyn: ideally we should move these upstream so the downstreams stop fighting ;)
<hallyn> stgraber: sending it to lxc-devel?  (sadly i've not gotten my new not-yet-included-patches lxc git tree up yet)
<stgraber> hallyn: well, I'd really like us to get rid of all that bash non-sense (lxc-ls + lxc-list) and move to something cleaner (likely based on the python or C api), so it'll have to wait for now
<stgraber> but my mid-term goal is to get rid of debian/local ;)
<jamespage> adam_g, I'm quite tempted to mark the rebuild for openldap as invalid then
<stgraber> hallyn: gah... the branch importer messed up again and broke ubuntu:lxc... looks like I'll have to spend half an hour rebasing lxc-api-with-python again...
<hallyn> broke ubuntu:lxc?
<adam_g> jamespage: thats okay with me. i was following debian's lead on that one, wrt their fix for the same issue.  apologies for forgetting about that one.
<hallyn> is that bc we had part of the changes committed?
<jamespage> adam_g, np
<stgraber> hallyn: well, reverted my commits and resynced from the uploaded package...
<stgraber> hallyn: so now lxc-api-with-python is no longer a branch of ubuntu:lxc ... hopefully rebase can fix that
<LordOfTime> SpamapS: still here?
<LordOfTime> or rather, are you alive.
<hallyn> stgraber: oh, i see.
<hallyn> stgraber: if before dputing the package, you get every bit of the package changes uploaded to ubuntu:lxc, will it still do that?  or will it then just tag the new release?
<hallyn> just wondering
<stgraber> hallyn: it shouldn't but it apparently didn't agree with me that I got everything in that branch
<stgraber> hallyn: even though I made sure everything was commited, ran debcommit -r and built the source upload from it
<hallyn> stgraber: that sucks
<stgraber> hallyn: and not surprinsingly, rebase no longer works... or rather it does but you end up with a branch loosing all the changes...
<axisys> how to change the PS1 to show it like this bash-4.1.5$  ?
<axisys> so just the bash version
<SpamapS> LordOfTime: I was at lunch, whats up?
<LordOfTime> SpamapS: check your emails, i updated a bug slightly with a poke, one you helped me with (getting that patch to Debian)
<LordOfTime> lemme find the bug again
<LordOfTime> SpamapS: this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/900620
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 900620 in php5 "Possible Bug: php5-fpm does not listen on a socket by default" [Unknown,Fix released]
<LordOfTime> (its fix released in Debian, but not updated for ubuntu)
<LordOfTime> (and 5.4.4 is in Quantal)
<LordOfTime> whoops
<SpamapS> LordOfTime: right.. hm
<LordOfTime> SpamapS: it *should* be fix released
<LordOfTime> since the patch (if you read the changelogs) was included
<SpamapS> I was just verifying that
<LordOfTime> php5 (5.4.0~rc7-2) experimental; urgency=low
<LordOfTime>   * php5-fpm now listen on socket instead of localhost by default
<LordOfTime>     (Closes: #650204)
<LordOfTime> ^ except that only closed the Debian bug and not the LP bug
<uvirtbot> LordOfTime: Error: "except" is not a valid command.
<LordOfTime> silence you
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1017408 in clamav (main) "Viruses reported by clamav" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017408
<LordOfTime> SpamapS: i wanted the confirmation before this was Fix Released in Ubuntu (I have rights to change it, but didnt want to until this was confirmed)
<SpamapS> LordOfTime: right. Thanks for taking a look at that. :)
<Aaton> anyone know how to create a apt mirror with just the packages you have installed. I want to just have a partial mirror so I can control what packages are at apt-get installable.
<LordOfTime> yep, i was scanning bugs, so... :P
<SpamapS> Aaton: I don't know if there is a specific command for that, but you basically just need all the debs, then you can use apt-ftparchive to build a mirror.
<Aaton> I
<Aaton> see. I was looking at apt-mirror and currently using apt-cacher
<SpamapS> Aaton: apt-ftparchive packages path/to/your/packages |gzip>Packages.gz
<SpamapS> Aaton: thats half the battle. ;)
<Aaton> cool I will check that out, thanks!
<SpamapS> Aaton: Its entirely possible you could point it at your apt-cacher-ng cache dir and be done. :)
<LordOfTime> SpamapS:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sqsh/+bug/1017638  this'll need Wishlist status, and probably the needs-packaging tag
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1017638 in sqsh "new upstream release, please package" [Undecided,New]
<LordOfTime> (LP's bugging out on me)
<travisneids> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 Server.  I have a client using a Windows File Share where they save Access Database files.  What would be the best approach to connect to the file share and run queries on the database?  VPN to file share, grab database dump?  Ugg.  Wish they had a web server.
<travisneids> I was hoping to get away with ODBC connection but don't think that will be possible with File Share server
<hallyn> stgraber: sadly, the userns kernel is missing a few things to let a container work (pivot_root and bind mounts are not yet converted).  still, it looks promising, and there are a few things i've noticed will have to change - like cgroup setup will have to move to being done by the monitor instead of the child
<hallyn> so i'm going to spend a bit more time tidying up my experimental tree then wait (i would do the kernel myself, but already asked eric to...)
<zul> adam_g: any idea whats up with the jobs that keep failing?
<adam_g> zul: which
<zul> nova trunk
<adam_g> zul: its the rootwrap stuff
<zul> ok
<adam_g> zul: Folsom quantal should be fixed now
<adam_g> precise in a min
<adam_g> jamespage: still around?
<stgraber> hallyn: what are the chances of the second wave of changes to hit 3.6?
<adam_g> zul: trunk nova fixed for P and Q
<zul> cool
<hallyn> stgraber: not good
<hallyn> i think he's optimistic, but he's been quiet again now for a few weeks
<hallyn> stgraber: what do you think about putting the lxc hooks patch into our package?  no review yet upstream... :(
<stgraber> hallyn: no problem with that
<stgraber> hallyn: it's early enough in the cycle that we can use that to test them :)
<hallyn> stgraber: right, and i really want to 'test' them with the lxc cgroup premount stuff :)
<hallyn> boy that's gonna break with user namespaces.  (without a kernel fix)
<r3dLunchb0x_> anyone ever use coraid devices with ubuntu server 10.04?
<r3dLunchb0x_> or any aoe stuff?
<hallyn> kees: hey - just wondering, what exactly did you call the libseccomp packages?
<hallyn> (aptitude search seccomp isn't helping)
<hallyn> stgraber: ok, i'm going to test this a bit more overnight, but lp:~serge-hallyn/ubuntu/quantal/lxc/lxc-hooks  is treating me well
<hallyn> so i might push it tomorrow, or feel free to pull it in if you'r epushing something else
<stgraber> hallyn: ok, cool. I uploaded twice today already so I don't think I'll upload a third time ;)
<hallyn> :)
<stgraber> hallyn: anyway, the archive is soft frozen for alpha-2, so any upload would have to go to -proposed at this point
<hallyn> oh?  i didn't notice that on -devel
<hallyn> s'ok, asi'm playing with hooks i'm wondering if we want to give more info on command line...
<sw> hi. what would be best for sharing user accounts around a few servers, openldap, or is there something lighter/simpler?
<hallyn> though it has the container name, so can figure everything out from /var/lib/lxc/$1/config
<hallyn> apart from cron jobs rsyncing passwd/shadow files, or nis, openldap would be it
<niargh> looking for help with 12.04 server console issue
<hallyn> sw: ^
<sw> niargh: ask your question otherwise people can't answer it :-)
<niargh> fresh amd64 12.04 server install - console hangs trying to start some graphic mode
<niargh> no problem ssh'ing to the box
<sw> hallyn: eh, thanks, I should have thought of that. openldap is strictly authentication related, or can it mirror home directories etc. across a group of servers?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1017702 in samba (main) "samba gets "INTERNAL ERROR: Signal 11" when a OSX client connects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017702
<hallyn> sw: sorry, i don't know, i've used nis 10-15 years ago, but not openldap
<hallyn> (out, bbl)
<niargh> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=ofonly nosplash" in /etc/default/grub & update-grub don't seem to make a difference
<niargh> is it a more appropriate q for  #ubuntu-beginner ?
<hallyn> niargh: did you install from the ubuntu server install iso?  it sounds like you used a desktop installer.
<hallyn> #ubuntu-desktop may have answers for you
<niargh> I used the server install iso
<adam_g> zul: what is the plan for dependencies wrt cloud archive?
<adam_g> Daviey: ^
<adam_g> things like prettytable, jsonschema, etc. that either need to be updated in precise or do not exist there.
<niargh> hallyn: thx - I don't want any desktop, only cli - just confused why a server iso would try to switch graphic mode on me
<niargh> hallyn: I can see all the boot info until a point where it's clearly switching to graphic mode
<hallyn> niargh: huh.  must be plymouth somethingorother
<niargh> hallyn: plymouth?
<hallyn> niargh: is 'noquiet' in there ?
<hallyn> that is, i'd just try GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noquiet"
<hallyn> gotta jet, bbl
<niargh> hallyn: will try noquiet right now, thx
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1017712 in krb5 (main) "package libgssapi-krb5-2 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.1 failed to install/upgrade: libgssapi-krb5-2:amd64 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.1 cannot be configured because libgssapi-krb5-2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017712
<zul> adam_g: they will updated in precise in the cloud archive
<niargh> hallyn: noquiet == noluck
<adam_g> zul: is there an eta for that going live at least beta? im trying to run devstack excercises on precise, but that requires updates to clients, which requires updates to libraries. gonna just use the deps PPA for now
<blendedbychris> guys… i'm currently chrooting my developer into a dir and using mount --bind to add additional directories
<blendedbychris> the problem with this is the mounts are read only
<zul> adam_g: i hope to get the majority done this week
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1017747 in clamav (main) "package clamav-base 0.97.5+dfsg-1ubuntu0.12.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017747
#ubuntu-server 2012-06-26
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1017681 in mysql-5.5 (main) "package mysql-server-5.5 5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017681
<smoser> awk is awesome.
<smoser> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~smoser/cirros/trunk/revision/181
<smoser> 7566 bytes to get a json parser that i can then utilize in shell.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1005951 in lxc (universe) "lxc-fedora template is broken with fedora 17" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1005951
<josePhoenix> I have a VPS that started life as a much older version of ubuntu, and I've been dutifully dist-upgrading to 12.04
<josePhoenix> Somewhere along the way, my locale variables seem to have gotten messed up
<josePhoenix> And more recently even dpkg has been acting weird, complaining about version numbers for some package I never installed
<josePhoenix> hm managed to sort out the locale thing
<nocturnal_> if i install openbox on ubuntu-server will openbox start when my server starts?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #958312 in juju "Change zk logging configuration" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/958312
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988065 in juju "Support smart formatting for relation-ids command" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988065
<uvirtbot> New bug: #993034 in juju "lxc deployed units don't support https APT repositories" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993034
<koopa58> Hi all, quick question on logwatch. Everyday I get the same 404's in httpd section of the logwatch mail. How can I inspect what IP makes these requests? I just see part of the url.
<Daviey> jamespage / smoser: do you know what the deal with https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/job/quantal-server-ec2-daily/ is?
<smoser> ugh. looking.
<smoser> suck.
<smb> Daviey, smoser I told yesterday
<smb> Its likely to be fixed in the next upload
 * smoser apparently missed some ircs yesterday.
<smoser> (missed one with daviey too)
<smoser> smb, when is next load? as you seem aware, the failures started with 3.5.0-1-generic
<smb> I believe a patch in 3.5-rc4 addresses this. Think it is supposed to be uploaded today or yesterday
<smb> Let me check
<smoser> 3.5.0-1.1. is archive per https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<smb> smoser, Right, so not yesterday at least
<smoser> smb but you thought the upload was to happen before alpha2 ?
<smb> smoser, Yes, I heard talk about Leann planning to do one
<smb> smoser, I will talk to her when she comes up to find out...
 * smb wonders about smoser being around...
<smoser> yeah. stupid sleep.
<Daviey> smb: ah, you told Mr Page
<smb> Daviey, Yeah, he said something about possibly disabling i386 until the next upload. Not sure this is worth doing if the upload happens soon
<Daviey> smb: Well.. we don't really want to release A2 with a bad cloud experience
<smb> Daviey, Sure. Hm, lemme try to test my assumption then... Hopefully one of the amis still has the old kernel to come up
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1017862 in lxc (universe) "Migrate to dpkg --add-architecture to track foreign architecture in template lxc-ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017862
<th0mz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server is this the right place to send bug for ubuntu server 12 please ?
<smoser> th0mz, if you can, run 'ubuntu-bug <packagename>'
<smoser> it will either open a browser, or give you a url
<smoser> then paste the url into a browser
<th0mz> thanks smoser
<smb> Daviey, smoser OK, so at least I can confirm that the next upload will fix the i386 problem on ec2
<smoser> and that upload is due today?
<smb> smoser, That one I need to get confirmed
<Daviey> smb: thanks
<smoser> utlemming, ^ it would appear that alpha-2 images are dependent upon the next kernel upload.
<lynxman> jamespage: bug triaging mysql-server-5.5 bugs on the incoming queue
<Daviey> lynxman: \o/
<lynxman> Daviey: most of them are trivial :)
<davepigott> Hi Everyone. I'm trying to deploy a private cloud using MAAS and JuJu on Precise, but (a) I only have 5 machines and (b) I don't want the MAAS node to control DHCP just yet. The guides say I need at least 10 machines, and the MAAS guide only documents allowing MAAS to be the DHCP controller, although it says it deals with both scenarios. Is there any documentation I can get which will help me out?
<Daviey> davepigott: What is currently providing dhcp?
<davepigott> Daviey: A Netgear router
<davepigott> Daviey: I'm happy to change it if necessary
<Daviey> davepigott: Hmm.. Does that allow you to set a boot server?
<davepigott> Daviey: We're getting a leased line soon with a proper Cisco
<davepigott> Daviey: Let me check...
<Daviey> is it an el-cheapo home thing, or something decent ?
<davepigott> Daviey: It's a DGN2200 - i.e. el cheapo
<davepigott> Daviey: Looks like it probably doesn't - can't find a config entry. Just checking docs
<maedox> If I were to add a line to fstab for an EC2 EBS volume, then detach it and reboot, would the server still boot properly, or would I have to add nofail as an option?
<maedox> ah, found what I was looking for; nobootwait
<jamespage> lynxman, much appreciated!
<jamespage> rbasak, re bug  1013203 - welcome to the hell that is Java native integration!
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1013203 in rampart "Shared library path problem" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013203
<rbasak> jamespage: what's the solution? A dependency on librampart-dev? :)
<jamespage> rbasak, no
<Daviey> oh dear, not rampart
<jamespage> rbasak, the issue is that if you use the loadLibrary calls provided by the Java Runtime Environment they require unversioned .so
<jamespage> rbasak, there are libraries that help with this - I forget the name but jenkins uses one extensively
<rbasak> jamespage: LD_LIBRARY_PATH to somewhere custom for java broken stuff, with a symlink to the right place? :)
<jamespage> rbasak, spot on - so this is really a bug in eucalyptus which should be doing that
<jamespage> rbasak, I had to implement  a similar hack for the snappy compression in my hadoop packages....
<jamespage> rbasak, I'm having trouble believing that no-one has hit that issue before tho
<Daviey> rbasak: I'm not saying it's right, but we did maintain path compatible symlinks and hardcoding version numbers in euca.
<Daviey> and SONAME versions
<rbasak> Daviey: that's fine as long as the brokenness is limited to the broken packages, IMHO :)
<Daviey> rbasak: traditionally, it was not :)
<rbasak> Daviey: you mean in Ubuntu as opposed to Debian? Or both?
<rbasak> Daviey: if we're going to be dirty, surely the cleanest way would be to just depend on librampart-dev?
<Daviey> rbasak: in Ubuntu
<Daviey> rbasak: rampart was only added to Ubuntu, to support eucalyptus.
<rbasak> It's in debian now, and in universe in ubuntu now
<rbasak> Looks like quite a bit of the delta can be dropped next merge
<Daviey> rbasak: It was added to Debian for the same reason it was added in Ubuntu.
<Azjo> Hi, does anyone have experience with lenovo d20?? it seems to be a bitch to install anything onto when having RAID on.
<rbasak> Daviey: so you want to fix this in rampart?
<Daviey> rbasak: No, i'm just saying that is what used to happen.
<Daviey> rbasak: now, i'm saying i don't care. :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1017911 in lm-sensors (main) "package libsensors4 1:3.3.1-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/sensors.d/.placeholder' is not in sync with other instances of the same package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017911
<koolhead11> I want to help with this https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-q-openstack-ha
<smb> Daviey, is there a bug report about the ec2 i386 boot failing in q?
<jamespage> smb, I'm not aware of one yet....
<koolhead11> Is this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClusterStack still in? Looks not updated
<zul> Daviey: can you review swiftclient and swift-plugin-s3 please?
<jamespage> Ursinha, around? I think that as a team we have generally agreed on the approach to bug triage now
<Daviey> zul: yes, i have a call start in 15.. After that, i will.
<jamespage> Ursinha, I'd like to get the triage report updated to support the revised process...
<zul> Daviey: cool thanks
<smb> jamespage, So I told Leann about the problem and she will try to convince the SRU team to get todays upload accepted. There may be need of speaking in favour (wherever and in whatever form that may be)
<zul> smb: whats the number for the xen merge?
<smb> zul, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen/+bug/1013088 though the title is a bit out of date now
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1013088 in xen "Please merge xen 4.1.2-7" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Daviey> smb: It's not SRU, it's Release Team.. And i'm asking for it :)
<smb> Daviey, Meh, did too much stable work in the past. :)
<zul> smb: whats the problem with it again?
<smb> Daviey, Note it is not yet uploaded. There were some patches promised that arriced today
<Daviey> smb: Well, i'll respin all flavours when it lands..
<smb> zul, The questions I have/had are in the report and basically most of the delta I would have introduced is now away with the newer Debian merge
<zul> smb: okies so besides the  conflict and replace stuff we should just sync
<smb> zul, Oh, if you were referring to the things hidden for you to find. Those were referring to two messups in the changelog, the v2 debdiff should be ok
<zul> smb: ok cool
<smb> zul, not completely
<smb> zul, There is the pxe stuff were we deviate a bit more since debian has a qemu-ipxe with differently named roms to depend on
<zul> yeah thats fine
<smb> zul, I think the part I am mostly unsure is the additional replaces and conflicts for xenlib-3 which my feelign is that it was only needed as long as the supported upgrade paths would have it
<smb> And since both precise and precise are xen-4...
<zul> smb: ill double check before i upload it but we should be good
<smb> zul, Cool, yeah it is rather a cleanup issue and should certainly make no difference in usage. The latest Debian version number is a bit of a pain though. ;)
<zul> yah icky poo
<sonne> greetings!
<matti> Hi there sonne
<sonne> what is the virtualization technology that best suits ubuntu in your opinions?
<sonne> that is, the one that i can expect to be most integrated and supported for ubuntu-based infrastructures
<RoyK> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<matti> +1 for KVM
<sonne> am i wrong or kvm doesn't support paravirt?
<matti> It does.
<matti> sonne: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/FAQ
<tash> any exim4 users in here? I don't recall ever having such a problem, but, I just installed exim4 and when trying to send mail I get unroutable address errors
<tash> not sure what I should change.
<sonne> matti, your link says the opposite actually
<matti> sonne: Depends what you are after.
<matti> sonne: KVM has PV drivers support.
<sonne> but that's a full virtualization that "becomes para" after boot using certain drivers
<matti> sonne: If you want to share CPU / CPU time with PV guest, then KVM cannot do it.
<sonne> it's not really the same
<matti> No, its not. True.
<matti> sonne: I personally moved away from Xen and it made me the happiest person ever :)
<sonne> anyway this isn't a which-one-is-better discussion nor i want it to be
<matti> sonne: Sure, no worries.
<matti> sonne: Nobody is having one :)
<sonne> i know, it's just so easy to degenerate into one when arguing about these things ;)
<matti> sonne: In Debian / Ubuntu with sanely recent kernel KVM just works.
<matti> sonne: I use it at home on desktop too, with IO MMU to access my GPU directly, so I can play games :)
<matti> sonne: Works like a charm :)
<sonne> matti, i'm coming from a full XCP based infrastructure, so there are things i'm used to that i wouldn't like to loose
<sonne> such as cpu sharing, live migrations, live disk growing/shrinking, live cpu/memory increasing/decreasing
<sonne> last time i tried KVM it was on a redhat, and i could hardly do any of those - but maybe things have changed... do you have experience about these matters?
<RoyK> sonne: live migration works
<RoyK> not the others
<sonne> RoyK, cheers
<FavioEspinoza> How do I tell the version of SASL I have installed?
<sonne> FavioEspinoza, i'd go for: dpkg -l | grep sasl
<glance> dpkg -l \*sasl\*
<FavioEspinoza> sonne, glance : Thanks. :)
<glance> mine was shorter =)
<sonne> so has anyone tried the xcp toolstack on ubuntu?
<sonne> is it any good?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1017847 in qemu-linaro (universe) "qemu segfaults when creating an armhf container on an amd64 host" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017847
<Daviey> smoser: Are you going to do, "Add support for ports.ubuntu.com to cloud-init: TODO"?
<smoser> Daviey, well, one way or another we have to do that.
<Daviey> smoser: Yes, but i'm wondering who i need to slap to get it done? :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1013171 in mythtv (main) "Many package hooks not ported to python3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013171
<smoser> Daviey, i think you're probably right. the best solution is to get arm to archive.ubuntu.com
<jpds> Oh dear.
<stgraber> hallyn: I'm preparing a quick fix for bug 1017862, so wait for it before pushing a new lxc with the hooks changes
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1017862 in lxc "Migrate to dpkg --add-architecture to track foreign architecture in template lxc-ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017862
<hallyn> stgraber: ok
<ironhalik> Hello guys
<ironhalik> I'm testing Ubuntu server 12.04 in virtualpc as an alternative to my debian server and got a small problem - when I try connecting via ssh to it, it takes a good minute to show me the password prompt
<ironhalik> in the exact same conditions in virtual pc and bridget network adapter, debian does it instantaneously
<Daviey> ironhalik: probably a dns issue
<ironhalik> Im doing it on my local network, ssh'ing to IP, not domain
<ironhalik> also, it does it on both openssh server and dropbear
<FavioEspinoza> (in ubuntu 12.04) I've installed mail-stack-delivery; (solely); and test that works fine with local domain. From this, I want to configure it with Postgresql for virtual domains. Could you give me some links, besides Ubuntu Server Guide ?
<newz2000> Hi, I've got a windows 7 guest in kvm that I use for testing. I've tried to open virsh and run stop win7 but nothing happens
<newz2000> is there a trick to get it to shutdown?
<newz2000> I know my ubuntu desktop guests sometimes have the same prob unless I enable apmd
<glance> stop means: send acpi power button.
<glance> the os in the vm needs to understand acpi to be able to do a shutdown
<newz2000> glance: cool, that's what I suspected. Anyone know if there's a trick to making Windows understand?
<stgraber> hallyn: lp:~ubuntu-lxc/ubuntu/quantal/lxc/bug-1017862
<newz2000> ah, may have found it thanks to you helping me get the right terminology
<stgraber> hallyn: I'm rebuilding some containers now to test, but I don't see why it wouldn't work
<newz2000> hey stgraber, I was doing a lot of juju stuff last week and your blog was an awesome help, thanks!
<Daviey> ironhalik: the fact it's local network doesn't matter.. my bet is still a dns issue
<ironhalik> Daviey: yeah, google says so too :) Looking into it
<stgraber> newz2000: cool! glad it helped
<newz2000> me too!
<Daviey> ironhalik: your resolvers are probably unreachable.
<smoser> stgraber, can you tell me without me having to figure it out myself how i make pastebinit work with paste.openstack.org ?
<ikonia> Daviey: is the default 12.04 server setup using dnsmasq like the desktop or is a more regular setup ?
<Daviey> smoser: $ echo test | pastebinit
<Daviey> http://paste.openstack.org/show/18803
<smoser> $ echo test | pastebinit
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060869/
<Daviey> http://pb.daviey.com/YBqp/
<smoser> gracias, Daviey
<ironhalik> Daviey: You're right - adding 'UseDNS no' to sshd is a working quick fix - thanks
<Daviey> ikonia: same as desktop
<ikonia> thanks
<stgraber> smoser: you can change the target temporarily by doing "echo test | pastebinit -b http://paste.openstack.org"
<smoser> right. /me is embarrased. that was too easy.  i assumed somehow i had to tell pastebinit "paste.openstack.org" is a lodgeit based pastebin
<smoser> how did it know that?
<hallyn> stgraber: running some tests as well against your tree + my hooks.  i may push the combination to q-proposed later today
<stgraber> hallyn: cool. I guess you'll have a changelog conflict when landing both branches into ubuntu:lxc, but it should be easy to sort out
<hallyn> you mean just between our two branches, or something more because of your ubuntu:lxc cleanup?
<Ursinha> jamespage, okay, I'll finish one other task I have today and will look at the report to update it..
<stgraber> hallyn: nope, just our two branches as we both add the same changelog entry, but that's easy to fix :)
<hallyn> stgraber: yeah i renamed my patch.  btw do you mind if i add your patch name to your changelog blurb?
<stgraber> hallyn: no problem with that
<hallyn> (thanks, will help at next merge)
<hallyn> ok, everyone, i'm looking at merging the new libcgroup from debian
<hallyn> it will drop the automatic running of deamons and setup of mounts at boot
<hallyn> how badly will that mess people up?
<hallyn> maybe i should send an email to ubuntu-server about it
<jamespage> Ursinha, great - I updated the triage process in the wiki with the experimental server-notriage tag information
<stgraber> hallyn: I see that as a good thing really ;) it's causing to fix a lot of weird bugs (most of which we haven't even tied to libcgroup yet)
<Ursinha> jamespage, do you have that page url so I can bookmark it? :)
<hallyn> stgraber: yeah, but i'm worried since even kees was apparently using the libcgroup classification stuff :)
<jamespage> Ursinha, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/KnowledgeBase/BugTriage
<hallyn> anyway, all its tools are broken now without manual setup of cgroups, i need to email jbernard and talk more
<jamespage> hallyn, pre-empting my non-action from last weeks team meeting
<jamespage> the check from the servercloud-q-server-iso-tests-review blueprint was related to checking the functionality of a VM post host upgrade
<jamespage> I think
<jamespage> i.e. if we upgrade precise->quantal do VM's keep functioning
<keyword1> hi guys I have a question I have installed ubuntu server I installed X so when i run export display=:0 && xterm
<keyword1> xterm Xt error: Can't open display:
<keyword1> xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
<hallyn> jamespage: sorry i'm in the middle of an email and can't seem to process your sentence
<hallyn> jamespage: oh i see waht your'e talking about (not what you're saying)
<hallyn> jamespage: can you just send me an email after the meeting?
<jamespage> hallyn, sure
<jamespage> I might have actually figures out what I'm trying to say then...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1018001 in rabbitmq-server (main) "Please sync rabbitmq-server 2.8.4 from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018001
<imanc> can anyone recommend a decent and easier to use IPtables interface?
<hallyn> imanc: ufw?
<RoyK> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<tash> I'm mounting a Windows share and I need my apache2 user, www-data, to be able to mkdir on the share. Any idea how to accomplish this? My mount is currently using the Administrator usernamed on the windows server.
<imanc> thanks guys
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1018024 in apache2 (main) "Apache Common and Combined definition Vs. documentation disparity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018024
<hallyn> stgraber: all my tests pass...  so what, i just target the changelog at quantal-proposed and dput?
<hallyn> oh wait, i wanted to play ab it more with cgroup premounts first anyway
<stgraber> hallyn: yep, just change the target to quantal-proposed and dput
<hallyn> just making sure :) thx
<hallyn> i'm considering putting the mount script for doing cgroup premounting into /usr/share/doc/lxc/...
<gary_poster> hallyn, hi.  two quick questions, hopefully.  is there a way to identify that you are running inside an lxc container?  Relatedly, is there a way to get information about your host, such as the IP address?  These are low-priority questions, fwiw.
<hallyn> gary_poster: lxc-ps -n $container -- ef
<matti> gary_poster: LXC-wise, there is.
<matti> gary_poster: Have a look at https://github.com/kwilczynski/facter-facts/blob/master/lxc.rb -- some detection vectors there.
<hallyn> gary_poster: what do you mean by 'get information about your host' ?
<hallyn> you mean for the container to find out the host's ip address?
<hallyn> if so, i think the best bet is to use cloud-init.  whatever ways might exist now, we'd want to patch them up eventually :)
<gary_poster> hallyn, yes
<hallyn> gary_poster: is the ubuntu-cloud template something you coudl use?
<hallyn> (you can pass it user-data files, thanks to utlemming )
<gary_poster> matti, interesting reading, thanks; will look more later
<hallyn> gary_poster: d'oh, i misread yoru first q
<hallyn> gary_poster: see 'running-in-container'
<gary_poster> hallyn, ah, nice!
<gary_poster> not in lucid :-P :-)
<hallyn> gary_poster: hm, i thought i had that in the ubuntu-virt ppa as part of lxcguest
<hallyn> gary_poster: 'lxc-is-container' ?
<gary_poster> hallyn, I've got lxcguest 0.7.5-0ubuntu4.10.04.4 in lucid .  lxc-is-container exists in the lucid container, and exit code is 0.  Does not exist in Precise host.  Doing a google search to try and find expected usage...
<gary_poster> hallyn, so it looks like the intent is that if the command exists, lxcguest is installed, which means you are presumably in an lxc container?
<ironhalik> wow, installing ubuntu server on 128 megs of ram is painful :>
<gary_poster> heh
<hallyn> gary_poster: not quite,
<hallyn> gary_poster: it doesn't always return 0 just bclxcguest is installed
<hallyn> it looks to see if init has the 'container=lxc' env variable
<hallyn> unfortunately it got renamed for precise, when it moved from lxcguest into upstart
<hallyn> but, the logic would basically be:
<hallyn> 1. if /bin/running-in-container is present (precise and above, always), run it and check for 0 return value
<hallyn> 2. else, if lxc-is-container is not present, assume lxcguest is not installed and you're not in a container (or are in trimmed container)
<hallyn> 3. else, run lxc-is-container, if 0, you're in a container, if 1 you're not
<gary_poster> got it, thanks very much hallyn!
<hallyn> gary_poster: in particular, the point of lxcguest was that you can boot a system with lxcguest installed as bare metal
<gary_poster> ah
<gary_poster> cool
<hallyn> np, hope it suffices!
<gary_poster> absolutely
<pdtpatrick> Question - i've installed syslinux - however pxelinux.0 is  0KB - is that normal? if not can someone share theirs ?
<ironhalik> is it possible to set up a landscape server of my own?
<ironhalik> or is it 100% proprietary?
<koolhead17> ironhalik, i think its 100% enterprise
<patdk-wk> yep, it's all closed source
<ironhalik> shame - it looks like a really nice tool, just not worth the price for my small server
<travisneids> I'm connecting to a VPN with "pon vpnname nodetach" and it looks like its connected fine however I can not ping the shared drive i'm trying to get access to.  I can VPN with my Mac OS and ping the IP.  Am I missing something?  Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<hallyn> stgraber: do you think /usr/share/doc/lxc/examples/cgroups-mounthook would be a good place to ship a mount hook for pre-mounting cgroups?
<dreamer__> Hello, i'm looking to setup a home network with Ubuntu server 12.04 LTS, I want clients, webserver and a fileserver connected to my main server wich will host routing dhcp and dns. Is this doable
<dreamer__> ?
<stgraber> hallyn: yep, sounds good
<stgraber> hallyn: just wondering, what's your plan for cases where you want to call more than one of these? does the syntax allow duplicate lines or should the user write a script?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1018052 in quagga (main) "quagga security issue CVE-2012-1820" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018052
<hallyn> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061263/ looks good
<hallyn> stgraber: yeah, you can have as many as you want
<hallyn> uh, in theory
<stgraber> hallyn: (thinking of a case wher you want an ephemeral container with cgroups for example (once we move ephemeral to using the hooks))
<hallyn> perhaps i oughta check :)
<stgraber> cool, supporting multiple lxc.hook entries will work fine
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn:  wouldnt hurt ;P
<travisneids> How about setting the PPTP gateway client side?
<K4k> By installing with a ks.cfg file and specifying "url --url http://www.server.com/ubuntu" would the installer be using that url only for the additional packages in %packages or for all files during install?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1018094 in bind9 (main) "failed with nslookup for www.google.com, others domain names are fine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018094
<Pici> odd bug.
<Sahua> i have an odd issue - i can ssh into my ubuntu server just fine, but i can't connect to anything from there. ping google.com shows unknown host. running 12.04 LTS - any thoughts?
<pretec> Sahua: look at your /etc/resolv.conf maybe the nameserver configuration is wrong
<ironhalik> have you tried pinging an IP address? 8.8.8.8 are googles DNS servers
<Sahua> oh hey, 8.8.8.8 works just fine
<Sahua> so a DNS issue? that'd makes a bit more sense
<ironhalik> yeah, youll need to add DNS entries - Googles (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 as backup) or some of your own choosing
<guntbert> ironhalik: Sahua: I recommend not to use 8.8.8.8 - we know they keep everything :-)
<ironhalik> Just because you're paranoid does not mean they're not out there to get you.
<ironhalik> ;>
<Sahua> haha :p i'll at least give it a shot
<ironhalik> Sahua: btw, man resolvconf
<ironhalik> to change the nameservers
<Sahua> yeah, took me a bit
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1014657 in python-glanceclient (main) "[MIR] python-glanceclient" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1014657
<Sahua> thanks - 8.8.8.8 is working
<Sahua> appreciate the help!
<ironhalik> sure
<Daviey> SpamapS: Saw this, thought it might interest you. http://dom.as/2012/06/26/memsql-rage/
<glance> hmm... ec2 roles and a modern boto to be able to do #include straight off s3 in cloud-init scripts... that would be nice
<Daviey> hallyn: traditionally LVM was significantly faster image storage for VM's than raw or qcow.. I understand that virtio helped close this gap, but do you have feelings on the current state?
<ikonia> Daviey: I can't see how either could be close to lvm's performance at this time from my usage standpoint
<Daviey> ikonia: have any metrics ?
<ikonia> Daviey: nothing to hand that's recent (at home at the moment) but using lvm devices or file systems on lvm, always produced visable performance improvment, so never bothered actually getting beyond that as it was always visible
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1006547 in vlan (main) "vlan doesn't work properly on 12.04 server " [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006547
<ikonia> on database the IO access to qcow devices (non-root disk) was always much much lower, I may have some high level stats in the office
<Daviey> ikonia: Yeah, i just wanted to check that it was still accurate, that there is a significant gap.
<ikonia> Daviey: well I can't go as far as 12.04 sadly as it's not being used as a host, but I'd be happy to bench it against a 10.04 box on identical hardware
<Daviey> ikonia: If it's not too much of a pain, i would be interested in 10.04 stats aswell.. thanks
<ikonia> Daviey: I can set aside a few hours tomorrow I think, I've got some spare HP hardware.
<rbasak> What's with uvirtbot announcing "new" bugs that are days old?
<Daviey> rbasak: I noticed that aswell.. uvirtbot uses email as a notifier.. I'm betting that the header parser needs updating or something
<rbasak> Daviey: or perhaps there's a massive backlog?
<rbasak> Daviey: oh I see. It's seeing bug traffic as new bugs even though the bugs already existed
<Daviey> rbasak: My hunch is the X-Launchpad headers have changed or something, and it thinks it is seeing new bugs, yes.
<Daviey> Just a hunch.
 * rbasak would like to file a new bug against uvirtbot
<Daviey> rbasak: bugs should be raised via the irc interface, /msg soren Please fix it.
<rbasak> :)
<Daviey> it also has an email interface, soren@ubuntu.com
<rbasak> Perhaps LP should allow the filing of bugs against users? :-P
<Daviey> rbasak: did you just sign up to take ovr maintainership?
<rbasak> Daviey: actually I'm fine with that. I already run another private IRC bot anyway
<rbasak> (also based on supybot)
<Daviey> super!
<rbasak> Assuming soren doesn't want to run it any more of course
<Daviey> He hasn't commented either way, but i'm sure he wouldn't turn down help.
<methods> how does the mysql upstart job know to run as the mysql user ? i don't see a setuid or setgid in the upstart config..
<Daviey> utlemming: is the cron job for cloud image building still active ?
<Daviey> ie, will there be a new cloud image when i get out of bed?
<utlemming> Daviey: yes sir
<utlemming> Daviey: there is also a job waiting on the appearance of the new kernel too
<utlemming> so you'll likely get two shiny and new images
<Daviey> utlemming: ah, that is the one i want..
<Daviey> utlemming: new kernel will be published in ~2 hours.
<Daviey> utlemming: probably not worth building one, then building another 6 hours later.. might want to flip to manual, if you have a task waiting on that
<utlemming> Daviey: right, especially so soon after
 * utlemming switches automatic off
<SpamapS> Daviey: indeed, thats a great post, and domas is basically "the man" :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1018171 in apache2 (main) "apache2 init script report start success too early" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018171
#ubuntu-server 2012-06-27
<hallyn> Daviey: ikonia: my last round of kvm perf runs didn't do lvm.
<hallyn> Daviey: ikonia: but my first (much less useful) set of runs implied lvm to be not really faster than raw file ( http://s3hh.wordpress.com/2012/01/07/some-first-performance-tests-of-various-kvm-backing-stores/ )
<hallyn> Daviey: ikonia: can't wait to see ikonia's results - thanks!
<hallyn> stgraber: ok, i think i'm going to push my lxc.  i'm using /usr/share/lxc/hooks/.  shoult if you really feel example-hooks is clearer
<stgraber> hallyn: I'm fine with lxc/hooks/ we'll probably have to make sure to document it properly though (server guide I guess)
<hallyn> stgraber: d'oh, yeah, the 12.10 server guide updates should probably be in work items
<stgraber> hallyn: indeed
<stgraber> hallyn: btw, lxc was moved to -updates today, I'll prepare a branch for the next one, see if we already have enough for another SRU
<hallyn> stgraber: i'm going to hope not :)
 * hallyn would like things to calm down a bit in precise-updates
<hallyn> stgraber: also, given how long the lxc api work item is, it really should be broken up.  do you have a concrete plan in your midn of remaining steps?
<stgraber> hallyn: looking at the current changelog, I have 4 SRU-able changes already, but fairly small, so might while a little while to see if we get more
<stgraber> hallyn: might upload one at the end of this week or early next week then
<hallyn> ok
<stgraber> (changes I'm looking at are the fstype=fuse.* apparmor change, fixing lxc-list/upstart-job to work with both the Ubuntu and Deian way of doing auto-start, depend on adduser (for postinst script) and fix a dh_apparmor call)
<stgraber> oh, and fix dpkg to use --add-architecture on >= quantal
<stgraber> that last one is issuing a warning on every single dpkg call, so I guess it's quit important to SRU :)
<hallyn> wait.  i thought ubuntu and debian autostart were now the same?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1018228 in mysql-5.5 (main) "package mysql-server-5.5 5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018228
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987329 in glance (main) "Glance SQLAlchemy package version needs updating" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987329
<tarvid> how do I determine which device is connected to an interface?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1018244 in keystone (main) "When keystone is enabled, the ec2 API returns uuids instead of tenant names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018244
<tarvid> ntop does not like eth1, I have an onboard nic and a usb network interface
<jmarsden> tarvid: /sbin/ifconfig -a     # should help?
<tarvid> that shows eth1 but when I configure ntop with eth0 eth1 it fails saying invalid interface
<jmarsden> Maybe ntop needs the device names /dev/eth0 and /dev/eth1 ?
<tarvid> jmarsden: thanks turns out to have been a comma separated list
<jmarsden> tarvid: You're welcome -- at least I put you on the right track :)
<tarvid> yes you did
<tarvid> want to solve #2? my logs are empty after logrotate but service restart rsyslogd starts them
<jmarsden> tarvid: Sounds like a logrotate configuration issue of some sort, but I'm not really sure what to suggest you look for.
<tarvid> I have seen it before, perhaps a couple of years ago
<tarvid> may be a sequence issue
<tarvid> now ntop says I must set -M (merging?)
<jmarsden> You could try mv'ing everything in /etc/logrotate.d/ somewhere else, then run logrotate and see if the issue still occurs... then you can move the individual config files back in until the issue happens, and so (hopefully) figure out which of them is causing the problem.
<tarvid> a manual service rsyslogd restart always works
<matt_keys> Having some issues with the kernel talking to my sata controller. See : http://pastebin.com/vNWS99Vt . Anybody have any suggestions on what to try?
<tarvid> have you had a peek at gsmartctl?
<tarvid> jmarsden: had to patch /etc/init.d/ntop to include -M option to get eth1 stats
<jmarsden> tarvid: Seems odd, but OK... it's been a while since I used ntop, and I think when I did it was on machines with only eth0
<tarvid> something about netflow plugin
<tarvid> I've got a convoluted fiber and wireless network behind eth1 that I would like to know more about
<tarvid> eventually identify clients by mac address of CPE which might be two or three hops inside
<tarvid> they typically have one or more computers connected to a wireless router connected to a radio or a fiber termination which I know nothing about
<tarvid> the radio mac is static (until I change them out) everything else could change
<tarvid> jmarsden: matt_keys question prompts one more - is gsmartctl the best disk subsystem diagnostic tool?
<jmarsden> tarvid: This is #ubuntu-server, so I use smartctl rather than the GUI interface :)  But yes I think for 'normal' disk drives at least, smartctl from the smartmontools package works fine.
<tarvid> good point, I use the cli version on the headless servers, I questioned a few kernel errors until I read the SMART error reports, didn't want to believe both hard drives in RAID1 were bad
<matt_keys> tarvid : i'll try out smartctl, bios is set to ehci on these disks and it's got two controllers; a marvell and intel. when disks are on marvell they don't show up at all, had to move them all to intel
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1018265 in openvswitch (universe) "openvswitch-datapath-dkms 1.4.2+git20120612-2: openvswitch kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018265
<tarvid> Good luck matt_keys and thanks jmarsden. A good night for me. Wishing you all well.
<soren> Daviey, rbasak: uvirtbot announces bugs as new the first time it hears about them. Under normal circumstances this is when the bug is first reported. At times, it can be delayed if a bug is wrongfully reported against a package uvirtbot doesn't care about and then gets reassigned.
<soren> Daviey, rbasak: Other times still, it could be a bit of a backlog from the days when the uvirtbot server was off-line for long enough that lists.ubuntu.com stopped sending it e-mails on the ubuntu-server-bugs list. In those cases, the initial bug report never reached uvirtbot and so now it announces them when it gets  anew e-mail about it, i.e. when someone changes its status, comments on it, etc.
<soren> Daviey, rbasak: Uh, yeah, the core issue is that it's all e-mail driven. It's subscribed to packages' bugs, gets e-mail and polls the mailbox over imap. Cool, huh?
<soren> One of these days, I'll get off my lazy behind and get it to talk to the LP API. Not today.
<koolhead11> hi all
<Daviey> soren: slacker :)
<rbasak> soren: what kind of link does the server have?
<koolhead11> Daviey: hello sir
<Daviey> koolhead11: hey!
<Daviey> rbasak: probably ethernet :)
<koolhead11> Daviey: what about my early morning wish, i pinged you!! :)
 * Daviey look back
<Daviey> koolhead11: < koolhead11> Daviey: hello sir .. i said hello back!
 * koolhead11 needs a mentor
<Daviey> koolhead11: roaksoax and ivoks mostly drove clustering, but have since been working on other things.
<Daviey> i think roaksoax is probably still the closest to the issue, but i don't believe it's getting as much attention as it was.
<koolhead11> ooh okey. :(
<Daviey> smb: i386 kernel seems to be rocking!
<smb> Daviey, Glad to hear. :) Though I was somewhat sure it would at least perform better than the previous one as I had it up on an instance. ;)
<Daviey> smb: heh
<koolhead11> Daviey: for the Folsom i was thinking to integrate a chapter on HA on the beginners guide. I saw the bluprint so i felt if some magic can happen :D
<Daviey> koolhead11: that sounds like a great idea.
<Daviey> koolhead11: roaksoax will be around a little later, he is undoubtedly the best person to speak to.
<koolhead11> Daviey: awesome will ping him and plan ahead
<Daviey> super
<koolhead11> we need quantim/cinder and HA additnitonal component if i can make it
<koolhead11> *quantum
<lynxman> morning o/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1018285 in apache2 (main) "Redirects incorrectly set Location header in response when Host header is set in request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018285
<koolhead11> hi lynxman
<lynxman> koolhead11: ello o/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #992578 in vsftpd (main) "vsftpd error 530 after upgrade from oneiric to precise" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992578
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1018290 in ceph (main) "[MIR] ceph" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018290
 * koolhead11 is having bad day with java
<koolhead11> die oracle
<koolhead11> phewwwwwww
<glance> sounds more like a regular day with java =)
<matti> Haha
<eagles0513875_> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<eagles0513875_> !openstack
<koolhead11> eagles0513875_: we need to add more brain to the stupid bot
<eagles0513875_> koolhead11: ya im noticing
<koolhead11> glance: matti :(
<eagles0513875_> has anyone in here used ubuntu-vm-builder package?
<eagles0513875_> and or openstack?
<koolhead11> eagles0513875_: what about it
<eagles0513875_> does the ubuntu-vm-builder need a DE to use it?
<koolhead11> eagles0513875_: http://docs.openstack.org/essex/openstack-compute/starter/ this might help
<eagles0513875_> koolhead11: thing is its already in the repos of 12.04
<koolhead11> eagles0513875_: no idea Ubuntu Devs would be right folks
<ikonia> it's a gui based system
<eagles0513875_> ok
<ikonia> but there is a command line interaction
<eagles0513875_> i think i might given openstack a shot
<eagles0513875_> just not sure out of the decent list of packages what needs to be installed
<ikonia> you install the package and it will pull in the dependencies for you
<eagles0513875_> i did an apt-cache search open | grep stack and it pulled a fair number of packages all for openstack
<ikonia> ok...?
<eagles0513875_> except mfor two packages
<ikonia> have you read any of the documentation on this before rushing in ?
<eagles0513875_> i have the documentation up and reading through it but it seems like there is no mention of quantum at least not what I have read so far or see in the contents of the documentation
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: what are you actually trying to install ?
<eagles0513875_> openstack
<ikonia> so why are you referencing quantum ?
<eagles0513875_> from 12.04 repositories
<eagles0513875_> its in the repositories
<eagles0513875_> ikonia: do apt-cache search Openstack and youll see quantum listed
<eagles0513875_> oops
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: right ? but why are you looking at that ?
<eagles0513875_> i stand corrected
<eagles0513875_> my first search was an incomplete one
<jamespage> Daviey: I have a work item to send a call for testing for A2 images - are we in a good position todo that now?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1018315 in mod-wsgi (main) "Compiled for Python/2.7.2+, Runtime using Python/2.7.3." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018315
<Daviey> jamespage: Today we are..
<Daviey> jamespage: I'm sending a general one out soonly.
<Daviey> but if you want to specifically rally server, that is awesome.
<jamespage> Daviey, ack - will do
 * jamespage goes to steal smosers copy from last time
<Daviey> jamespage: smoser tried to rally for A1.. SO if you do the same for A2, that is great... Please share with balloons (Community/QA) what you have done.
<Daviey> Thanks.
<jamespage> Daviey, will do
<jamespage> Daviey, done - cc'ed balloons
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1003656 in bridge-utils (main) "when adding a bond the bridge fails to acquire a dhcp address" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003656
<koopa58> Hi all, does anyone know how I can find out more on a 404 entry in logwatch httpd section? I can't find the log file it was taken from
<koopa58> is it me, or is it quiet in here :)
<IdleOne> koopa58: it is always you :)
<koopa58> haha :P
<IdleOne> is quiet though. someone will be along sooner or later
<koopa58> okay, I'll wait a while :)
<smoser> yippee! green: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/ec2%20AMI%20Testing/view/Overview/job/quantal-server-ec2-daily/
<smoser> thank you smb ^
<smb> smoser, Welcome. :) We all like green. D
<smoser> jamespage, can you go ahead and start a quantal-server-ec2 run of 20120627 ?
<smoser> or, if you'd rather, you can teach me if that is possible
<jamespage> smoser, sure
<Daviey> jamespage / smoser: Are all ec2 builds not auto tested now?
<jamespage> Daviey, they all get a smoke test
<jamespage> but not the full service
<Daviey> ahh
<Daviey> jamespage: Give me a full service please!
<jamespage> Daviey, would do if I could get to jenkins...
<zul> Daviey: hehe...you said full service
<koopa58> Hi all, is it possible to get more info from logwatch? I need IP and user agent from the httpd section (404 errors and such). Currently it only shows the request-uri
<RoyK> koopa58: not sure, but logwatch is written in perl, so it shouldn't be very hard to add that functionality if wanted :)
<SpamapS> koopa58: you could go look through the logs directly too :)
<eagles0513875_> hey guys my raid array is degraded how do I go about fixing the situation? all i did during reinstall was use the same raid setup as previous install
<eagles0513875_> hey SpamapS  :D
<RoyK> eagles0513875_: pastebin content of /proc/mdstat, please
<eagles0513875_> atm rebooted it and now its hanging for some odd reason
<eagles0513875_> will try a regular kernel instead of the xen kernel
<RoyK> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<RoyK> ;)
<eagles0513875_> whats so great about kvm
<eagles0513875_> actually it came up
<RoyK> kvm works well, but xen may be faster in some circumstances
<eagles0513875_> i have had great experiences with xen havent worked much with kvm
<eagles0513875_> kvm is kernel based virtualization right
<eagles0513875_> RoyK: what would you like to know from cat /proc/mdstat
<eagles0513875_> wait a min lol
<RoyK> but I like kvm because of its simplicity - it doesn't annex the entire computer like xen does ;)
<eagles0513875_> RoyK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062537/
<eagles0513875_> forgot i had ssh on the server which is sitting right next to me lol
<RoyK> so I guess sdb is dead?
<RoyK> does it show up under /proc/partitions?
<eagles0513875_> RoyK: on this install they are sda
<eagles0513875_> actually sdb does show up ya
<RoyK> yeah, but that shows a mirror with one side gone
<RoyK> or two mirrors
<eagles0513875_> let me paste ya proc partitions
<eagles0513875_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062540/ RoyK
<RoyK> eagles0513875_: was the missing side of those mirrors on sdb?
<RoyK> if so, something is badly messed up there, since sdb doesn't list any partitions
<eagles0513875_> RoyK: nothign was missing prior to my reinstall
<eagles0513875_> when reinstalling it asked me if i wanted to use the same raided partition layout on the installer and i told it to do so
<RoyK> well, there are no partitions on sdb
<eagles0513875_> can delete the raid setup and recreate it from scratch?
<RoyK> no need
<eagles0513875_> how can this be fixed?
<RoyK> you can create partitions on sdb of equal size of those on sda and mdadm --add the partitions to those degraded mirrors
<eagles0513875_> do you have a good document I could follow?
<RoyK> eagles0513875_: just use fdisk to create those partitions
<eagles0513875_> ok
<RoyK> first look at sda to find the right size, then run it with sdb to create those
<patdk-wk> if your really lazy, dd the first sector :)
<RoyK> hehe
<eagles0513875_> lol
<patdk-wk> after your all done, make sure you redo grub install
<RoyK> bbl
<eagles0513875_> ok
<eagles0513875_> think ill stick with fdisk
<Jeeves_> http://www.change.org/petitions/canonical-ltd-make-all-ubuntu-related-services-reachable-over-ipv6
<koopa58> @SpamapS Sorry was away for a while.. I have tried, but I can't find the entries that logwatch reports :)
<koopa58> it's not in the site's error.log :S
<RoyK> eagles0513875_: did it sort out?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1017978 in libfcgi (main) "[MIR] libfcgi, ceph (radosgw)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017978
<stgraber> smw: hey there
<stgraber> oops, wrong sm* sorry
<stgraber> smb: hey there :)
<smb> stgraber, Hi
<stgraber> smb: I subscribed you to bug 930962 as it mentioned xen/virtio
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 930962 in isc-dhcp "dhcp3-server reports many bad udp checksums to syslog using virtio NIC" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930962
<smb> stgraber, Yep, noticed that. I think I have been there before but that feels long time ago
<smb> stgraber, I might get back after todays attempted iso testing
<stgraber> smb: sure. The bug has been around for a few years, so we can wait a bit longer ;)
<smb> stgraber, :-P Yeah, can only get more-important... ;)
<smoser> Daviey, jamespage utlemming. i will update the iso tracker results for the 20120627 run of cloud-images.
<smoser> i have to go to lunch now, but will do so when i get back.
<jamespage> smoser, marvellous!
<smoser> had some issues with jibel's script immediately, though
<smoser> https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/+junk/qatracker
<jibel> smoser, there was a change in the API, I just pushed rev5 that shoudl fix it
<smoser> jibel, after fixing one global use of 'INSTANCE' (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062710/)
<jibel> smoser, fixed too
<smoser> jibel, ok. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062711/
<smoser> htats what i get
<smoser> if that isn't fixed, then i'll figure it out or bother you.
<smoser> thanks
<smoser> jibel, ok. so i still get the same error with revno 5
<smoser> possibly bad usage
<smoser> but i'll look later. have to run.
<jibel> smoser, ./tracker_update_result -ad -u USERNAME -p APIKEY "Quantal Alpha 2" "Ubuntu Server EC2 EBS (Europe) amd64" "EC2 User Data" ami-a55f5bd1 Passed
<jibel> don't forget the double-quotes
<hallyn> stgraber: bug 1003656 - interesting, bad parsing of interfaces depending on indentation
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1003656 in bridge-utils "bond entries in /etc/network/interfaces fail without indent (when adding a bond the bridge fails to acquire a dhcp address)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003656
<stgraber> hallyn: I'll have a look later today. I'm going through all the network stack packages this week, bridge-utils is on the list for this afternoon :)
<hallyn> stgraber: so then bug 231060 (sru of libvirt's /ec/dnsmasq.d file) is of interest to you this week?  :)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 231060 in dnsmasq "packages dnsmasq and libvirt-bin conflict with each other" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231060
<hallyn> the last comment in there makes me wonder if i s hould just pull that bit up to get the rest of the changes sru'd for now
<stgraber> hallyn: dnsmasq isn't in that list (it's a universe package) :)
<hallyn> but libvirt is
<hallyn> all right, i had to try :)
<stgraber> hallyn: hmm, did you see my discussion with RAOF wrt that change?
<stgraber> hallyn: because IIRC we then agreed that the change was OK for SRU
<hallyn> stgraber: ok, pinging him, thx
<hallyn> otherwise long as it's fixed in q i'm fine dropping that bit from sru, i guess
<stgraber> hallyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062735/
<hallyn> stgraber: thanks
<stgraber> hallyn: we have the exact same fix in lxc and nobody complained. I can agree with the policy problem of removing the file on remove (instead of purge) but that's required to ensure dnsmasq's behaviour gets back to normal on removal.
<stgraber> hallyn: but I'd certainly be fine adding a big warning in that file though (but if we do that, we should also include that warning in the next lxc SRU for consistency)
<hallyn> stgraber: hm
<hallyn> stgraber: add a warning saying "if you edit this, changes will be lost when libvirt is removed" ?
<hallyn> stgraber: but if that file remains on remove, and is only removed on purge, nothing breaks, right?
<hallyn> just if some joker then creates his own virbr0, it will continue to not be served by dnsmasq
<stgraber> hallyn: nothing breaks but dnsmasq remains in bind-interfaces mode
<hallyn> ah
<hallyn> stgraber: all right, so, warning in dnsmasq.d/libvirt file saying "changes made to this file will be lost when libvirt package is removed" ?
<hallyn> or ignore and resubmit as was?
<stgraber> hallyn: I think the comment is a good idea in all cases
<hallyn> ok thx
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1018364 in mysql-5.5 (main) "Unable to link against libmysqlclient" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018364
<uvirtbot> New bug: #990751 in openldap (main) "package slapd 2.4.28-1.1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/990751
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1018503 in openldap (main) "slapd fails to install if /etc/ldap/slapd.conf is already there" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018503
<zul> Daviey: ping
<souliaq> can I give "restart" permission for "non-sudoer" user?
<greppy> souliaq: you could give it to just that one user using sudo.  it's in the man page.
<zul> adam_g: ping
<adam_g> zul: pong
<zul> adam_g: im just upload a branch to openstack-ubuntu-testing for cinderclient should i call it master?
<adam_g> zul: oh. hmm. im not sure how to name the 'master' branch. how about just openstack-ubuntu-testing/python-cinderclient/folsom, which will then merge into .../{precise, quantal}-folsom-proposed
<zul> adam_g: sure
<Daviey> zul: hey
<zul> Daviey: so openstack clients version numbers are changes so im proposing we have something like 2012.2~<upstream version>
<Daviey> oh ffs
<Daviey> zul: not seen the mail yet, what is it changing to?
<zul> Daviey: depends on the client
<zul> i think
<Daviey> uh
<Daviey> zul: where did you hear this?
<zul> adam_g
<Daviey> adam_g: can you expand?
<zul> Daviey: https://github.com/openstack/python-glanceclient/commit/03efd1689616ada606cb4cd7c0b51d2e1935ecfa
<adam_g> Daviey: only that client (glanceclient, novaclient) builds started failing last night because there was a versioning change upstream. theres been a discussion on the list about this, but i didnt know anything was decided
<zul> Daviey/adam_g: novaclient is 2.6.1.4 :)
<adam_g> yea..
<Daviey> adam_g: I haven't followed the discussion, but did it seem reasonable to move away from the current convention ?
<Daviey> ttx: Are you tracking this?
<Daviey> adam_g: what was the Subject?
<Daviey> I haven't read about this.
<adam_g> Daviey: https://lists.launchpad.net/openstack/msg13307.html
<adam_g> Daviey: it seems reasonable given the client tools are (in theory) independent of the rest of the release.
<Daviey> adam_g: well, the same could be said for mysql.. but i don't believe they ship independent versions
<adam_g> unless im overlooking something, fooclient_2012.2-$version seems like a decent way of keeping the clients pegged to a release, at least on our end. that is,
<adam_g> we'll at least have some sense of what our targetted (supported?) client version is for a given release
<Daviey> well, we are now introducing arbitrary version numbering, if they insist on this seemingly silly change.
<Daviey> Ie, we will be doing what they should be doing :)
<adam_g> Daviey: arbitrary in what sense?
<adam_g> i dont have a strong opinion either way, im just trying to avoid what i assume to be a huge headache (superceding a python-glanceclient_2012.2 version with 0.1.0.4)
<Daviey> adam_g: I agree with you, but my limited knowledge on the reasoning for this change suggests that *clients might want to move to an independent release schedule ?
<adam_g> Daviey: yeah, i suppose. AFAICS, for released versions of Ubuntu it doesn't really make a difference. you get the client version that made it into the release, presumably tested well against the rest of the openstack release we're shipping.
<Daviey> It very much seems that i am in the markmc camp
<kyle__> I'm trying to install and run ubuntu-orchestra on a server that through various dist-upgrades now thinks it's a desktop (ltsp is what caused it I think).
<kyle__> Anyway, how does one go about starting orchestra?  I have a web server running, but don't see any orchestra component..
<kyle__> window 2
 * RoyK hands kyle__ a slash
<kyle__> Thanks
<kyle__> Anyone here familiar with ubuntu orchestra?  What did you have to install/do to get it working?  It appears the 'just apt-get install orchestra -y' that the tutorials are saying doesn't install everything in 12.04
<Daviey> kyle__: Orchestra is pretty much deprecated in 12.04
 * Daviey makes a note to remove the packaes from 13.10
<Daviey> err, 12.10
<kyle__> Daviey: Oooh.  Sooo, what's the official ubuntu mechenism for deployment en-masse then?
<Daviey> kyle__: i see what you did there... MAAS it is called
<Daviey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS
<kyle__> OK, I thought that was still in development or beta or somefin.
<kyle__> Humm
<kyle__> Know if MAAS plays well with being on a server that thinks it's a desktop?
<jpds> kyle__: It's all 1s and 0s at the end of the day.
 * kyle__ nods
<kyle__> jpds: Some packages are more fraigle and finicky than others.  Especially when they're special purpose, new, or not installed often.
<Daviey> kyle__: The only issue i have come across is tftpd not working without a restart on Desktop
<kyle__> OK.
<kyle__> Easy enough.  Basically I'm going to set it up to install a batch of hadoop nodes, see if I like it.  And if I do, build it on a proper system for the larger cluster.
<kyle__> This is really really temporary.
<Daviey> kyle__: How many nodes?
<kyle__> Daviey: Only 20.
<kyle__> I figure it will give me a good flavor for if I want to use it for deployment.  Of course I was origonally thinking that of orchestra...
<Daviey> kyle__: well, using MAAS and juju to deploy hadoop would work really well
<Daviey> it's designed specifically for this use case :)
<kyle__> :) sweet.
 * kyle__ is restorting to apt-get purge.... this system is screwed up something fierce
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1018579 in dovecot (main) "dovecot panic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018579
<alket> Hi , can I install ubuntu desktop but change it to server by removing GUI ?
<kyle__> alket: I don't really thing you can in any reasonable way, but possible, probably... It would be easier to install minimal server and add a desktop to it than the other way around.
<Daviey> kyle__: if the system is in that bad a state, i'd be tempted to re-install.
<kyle__> Daviey: I am, but it's currently my DHCP server... may still be worth it.
<kyle__> Especially since it appears MAAS wants to run it's own dhcp to be happy.
<Daviey> kyle__: no, running it's own dhcp is optional.
<kyle__> Daviey: Yea, but there are no example configs for that, nor do they explain really what the settings should be.
<kyle__> At least not in the pages I found.
<Daviey> kyle__: documentation is being improved, but really, if you already have dhcp/dns on a serpate machine.. and each node has a static hostname already set.. then maas will just slot in
<Daviey> kyle__: note, the on-stage demo's have all been based on a SOHO router.
<kyle__> Besides, all the hosts I'm running now have mac based reservations, I can use the pool addresses for MAAS, comment out the reservation in isc-dhcp, and then all should be happy.
<kyle__> and hit my nodes with wol packets.....
<kyle__> Humm.  How long after netbooting would you expect it to take for a node to be added?
<kyle__> oooh.  Nevermind I see what's taking so long: it's installing ubuntu on each node before registering it.
<Daviey> kyle__: no, it's abusing the installer to do initial enlistment
<Daviey> doesn't touch the disk
<Daviey> when i say abuse, that is a little extreme.. it's using the installer environment as an execution enviroment
<kyle__> Humm.
<kyle__> Daviey:  At what stage does maas let you configiure kickstart or other options for specifying what you want on a node?
<Daviey> kyle__: use juju..
<gelachs> hello dears, I have a problem installing ubuntu server on HP Prolian DL360p G8, the installed doesn't detect the disk drive and it asks for driver in a list. any help?
<Daviey> kyle__: accept the node in the maas ui, it will then commission, briefly.. the grab the api key from the maas ui, and configure juju.. then juju bootstrap, then juju deploy hadoop
<Daviey> kyle__: brief description there
<kyle__> Hum.  OK.
<Daviey> juju bootstrap ; juju deploy hadoop hadoop-master ; juju deploy -n17 hadoop hadoop-slavecluster ; juju add-relation hadoop-master:namenode hadoop-slavecluster:datanode ; juju add-relation hadoop-master:jobtracker hadoop-slavecluster:tasktracker ; you now have an 18 node hadoop cluster
<Daviey> kyle__:
<kyle__> Neat.
<kyle__> Does MAAS allow for any specific configurations, or does it only do one stock base OS config on all systems?
<Daviey> kyle__: Generally, it does stock.. it can be customised slightly, but not recommended
<Daviey> kyle__: the idea is to get the os on there as quickly as possible, and customise on first boot
 * kyle__ thinks his setup has some cruft, as at least one nodes was in a fully fledged install screen, wanting me to provide a username.
<Daviey> kyle__: it makes use of cloud-init
<kyle__> Ah.
<Daviey> If you are being asked for a username, something has gone wrong
<kyle__> Kindof what I thought.
<Daviey> Anyway, i need to dash.. MAAS specific support can be had in #maas btw
<Daviey> kyle__: hope it works out well.
<kyle__> Awesome.  Thanks so much!
<gelachs> please, do you see this message, I think I can't send to freenode. please if some one see this message tell me
<daff> anyone know what the right way of configuring snmpd on ubuntu 12.04 is? the default configuration seems completely broken, making snmpd complain loudly about unknown OIDs. the symptoms are exactly the same as described in this 1.5 year old debian bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=605769
<uvirtbot> Debian bug 605769 in snmpd "unknown monitor OID" [Normal,Open]
<mdeslaur> daff: you need to install the snmp-mibs-downloader package, and then download the mibs, and then comment out the "#export MIBS=" line in /etc/default/snmpd
<mdeslaur> daff: I think you have to comment out other mibs lines in the config files too
<mdeslaur> daff: possibly other insanity too
<daff> mdeslaur: thanks for the idea, but I already did that. still getting "net-snmp: 33 error(s) in config file(s)"
<daff> insanity is what I am close to
<mdeslaur> daff: wait one sec, let me try
<daff> that would be great, thanks
<kieppie1> hi everybody
<kieppie1> I'm thinking of scratching my old VM host & looking towards the new MaaS infrastructure. Is anyone online able/willing to talk a bit of shop with me, please?
<mdeslaur> daff: so, 1- apt-get install snmp-mibs-downloader, 2- comment out "export MIBS=" line in /etc/default/snmpd, 3- comment out "mibs :" in /etc/snmp/snmp.conf, 4- /etc/init.d/snmpd restart
<patdk-lap> maas looks interesting
<kieppie1> yea - it kinda encapsulates where I think I should be heading
<kieppie1> I've built & run my old 10.04 LTS server with KVM & libvirt (mostly by hand), but after some reading (many threads leading me to the Canyon's Edge posts by kirkland ), I think I should be shifting direction - OpenStack on to op 12.04, KVM, libvirt with Juju, possibly Orgestra, Nagios, PXE, etc - all tighly integrated
<patdk-lap> if I wasn't using esxi, I likely would go smartos
<kieppie1> smartos looks interresting...
<daff> mdeslaur: thanks, 3 was missing. but there are still hundres of lines worth of "/etc/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 101: Warning: Unknown token: disk." and "/var/lib/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 62: Warning: Unknown token: ifXTable."
<daff> kieppie1: you could also look closer at puppet and foreman (theforeman.org)
<kieppie1> yea - puppet forms a part of the new paradigm, as per kirkland's posts.
<kieppie1> cthanks for the foreman lead - more to take into consideration
<kieppie1> I think my setup may vary slightly though. I'll probably rely on my FreeNAS as the storage pool over iSCSI, and use my existing trusty pfSense as firewall. I'm not all that familiar with LDAP just yet, but I may need to dig into it in more detail to help manage resources
<mdeslaur> daff: hrm, are you sure those aren't old lines? I just did the steps on a fresh precise VM, and I didn't get any errors
<daff> mdeslaur: yeah, there must be something cached or old lying around
<daff> mdeslaur: any ideas where I could look for further clues? I now have /etc/default/snmpd and /etc/snmp/*.conf identical to my home system, but I still get "net-snmp: 33 error(s) in config file(s)"
<mdeslaur> daff: maybe one or more of the mibs files failed to download automatically when you installed snmp-mibs-downloader?
<mdeslaur> daff: try "sudo download-mibs"
<mdeslaur> daff: if that doesn,t solve it, I'm not quite sure what else you can try
<daff> mdeslaur: did that repeatedly, the only thing that looks interesting is this:
<daff> NOTE: PW-STD-MIB: ignored.
<daff> gzip: /tmp/tmp.j0Vo8SsVkK/ianaiprouteprotocol-mib: unknown suffix -- ignored
<daff> gzip: /tmp/tmp.j0Vo8SsVkK/ianamalloc-mib: unknown suffix -- ignored
<daff> but I get that on all systems
<mdeslaur> yeah, probably not relevant
<mdeslaur> daff: sorry...I can't think of anything else to try for no
<mdeslaur> now
<daff> what I find strange is also the MIB search path. syslog says "MIB search path: /usr/share/snmp/mibs"
<daff> but that directory doesn't exist, instead, shouldn't it be /usr/share/mibs?
<mdeslaur> maybe compare those directories with your other system?
<daff> and in addition to the errors also seen in the debian bug report, I get lots of these:  "Cannot find module (SNMPv2-SMI): At line 0 in (none)"
<daff> can't make heads or tails of this
<daff> the systems seem identical
<daff> but obviously they aren't
<Grenade> ubuntu 12.04 desktop with xen
<Grenade> how to connect via ssh
<Grenade> and configure xen
<Grenade> anyone ?
#ubuntu-server 2012-06-28
<patdk-lap> dunno, ubuntu stopped doing xen a long time ago
<Grenade> nonsense 12.04 supports xen !
<patdk-lap> as a guest sure
<patdk-lap> as a host, not as much really
<Grenade> so i should instead install XCP
<patdk-lap> heh?
<Grenade> i mean 12.04 is domain 0
<Grenade> right ?
<patdk-lap> that would be the host
<Grenade> which is 12.04
<Grenade> because no other entry is shown in xm list
<patdk-lap> I didn't say it's impossible
<patdk-lap> it's just not on the *supported* list
<Grenade> hah
<Grenade> if you format to ubuntu 12.04 desktop. then install xen
<Grenade> and xm list shows domain-0
<Grenade> http://blog.xen.org/index.php/2012/05/06/xcp-in-ubuntu-server-12-04-lts-%E2%80%9Capt-get-install-xcp-xapi%E2%80%9C/
<Grenade> patdk-lap
<Grenade> ew man
<Grenade> how to install an xml-rpc server ?
<ClientAlive> is there any way to install vmware workstation 8 from a dvd - but from the command line?
<ClientAlive> my host is ubuntu server 12.04 - very light weight system (cli only)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1018671 in ocfs2-tools (main) "mismatch between ocfs2-tools version and kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018671
<SpamapS> weird.. python-novaclient in precise can't talk to hpcloud basically because it says 'accept: application/json'
<koolhead11> SpamapS: isn`t HP cloud uses Diablo
<koolhead11> and precise comes with Essex by default?
<SpamapS> koolhead11: yeah, something like that
<koolhead11> SpamapS: so am assuming its the API in the releases which has resulted that
<koolhead11> am assuming though :)
<wrapids> What are your recommendations for ubuntu server 32v64?
<ttx> Daviey: yes. Client libraries get their own (sequential) versioning, and it will be unrelated to server versioning
<Daviey> ttx: Yeah, i just read the thread.  It sounds sucky IMO :)
<Daviey> Not quite sure how i missed the thread originally
<ttx> Daviey: what sounds sucky ? the epoch ? The fact that it's no longer connected to a particular release ?
<pndemc_> I will be using "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to install a gui on my server, but then I need to install a VNC program, correct?
<smb> Daviey, Sometimes I really think the server installer takes things a bit too far when it comes to partitioning... I understand that you want to have all LVs presented. But if those LVs contain virtual disk images, I really don't care about partitions on them. Even less I want all  swap partitions in all of these VM images being marked for use... Ok, this is with Precise but again suffering from it, I thought I may spread a bit of the pain by w
<smb> hining at you... :-P
<Daviey> smb: I feel your pain, and i've captured it to /dev/null for later reference.  I hope this helps.
<smb> Daviey, Thank you master. Too kind of you. ;)
<Daviey> smb: I listen to everyones concern, note them in that file.. then look in it later, to determine what to do.
<Daviey> currently, my list seems to be empty.
<Daviey> This is a good thing, we've achieved everything asked of us.
<smb> Daviey, That sounds like a great approach to handle kernel bugs assigned to me...
<Daviey> ohnoes
<pndemc_> I'm connecting to ubuntu server edition via VNC, however it's still command line only, how do I get a gui?
<pndemc_> I installed gnome with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ejat> how do i remote the landscape client via landscape ?
<ea1het> good morning
<ea1het> good afternoon for others
<ea1het> i have a design issue about filesystems
<ea1het> or rather a decission issue about filesystems
<ea1het> i have a virtual machine of about 400 GB running under KVM/Qemu in Ubuntu 10.24 LTS
<ea1het> and i need to decide either XFS or Ext4
<ea1het> (maybe other options)
<ea1het> any inputs from you guys will be much more than appreciated
<ea1het> TIA !!!
<ea1het> (listening / reading :)
<Psi-Jack> ea1het: Still around?
<ea1het> yes
<ea1het> hi Psi-Jack
<Psi-Jack> ea1het: What's the goal of this particular virtual machine?
<ea1het> it is a web server, which serves a web service for machine translation (apache, application, web services and mysql). How much used, from 0 to 9.... 7
<ea1het> current load.... 3% of machine resources
<ea1het> 1024Mb RAM, 500Gb HDD (virtio) 2 cores
<Psi-Jack> Well, hmmm. Usually it's not a great idea to run database /and/ webserver on the same machine, virtual or not.
<ea1het> forced by the provider.
<ea1het> i don't usually do it
<Psi-Jack> Fire the provider, then. :)
<ea1het> i separate everything in different tiers
<ea1het> yesssssssssss
<ea1het>  i would like..... but i can't :)
<Psi-Jack> Sure you can. :)
<ea1het> but wouldn't have that provider anymore
<Psi-Jack> But, regardless of that. What I tend to do is this. For my database servers, I use XFS for it's data storage volumes, because it handles large files that databases will accumulate much better than any other filesystem. I use ext3 or ext4 (preferring 4 more), for most everything else.
<Psi-Jack> Using XFS does mean you need to understand it's specific tools for filesystem recovery and maintenance to keep it nice and optimal, though, which means definitely insuring you have xfsdump installed and available.
<ea1het> Psi-Jack: to be honest... i don't understand, neither i don't know, anything about XFS. That's one of the reason of my first question.
<ea1het> if the community recomendation is XFS i will start over....
<ea1het> come indications would be much more than appreciated :)
<Psi-Jack> I specifically said XFS for database storage. :) Keep that in mind.
<Psi-Jack> And of course, not to mix Webserver AND Database server on the same machine, because especially when using XFS, more so will you NOT want to do that.
<Psi-Jack> XFS uses RAM as a cache/buffer more so than ext3/4 does.
 * patdk-wk just uses ext4 for database, and at home I just use zfs
<Psi-Jack> Heh, at home, I use ZFS for my storage servers which house my kvm qcow2 disks. :)
<Psi-Jack> Looking into adding in CrashPlan+ to my setup so I can have better off-site backups. :)
<patdk-wk> I've been slowly moving stuff over to my home oi server
<patdk-wk> dunno that mythtv would be happy at all though, on it
<zul> hallyn: libvirt is in rc mode for 0.9.13 ill upload 0.9.13 when its out
<hallyn> when out of rc you mean?
<hallyn> yeah i noticed the rc uploaded in debian
<hallyn> next week i'm goign to take some time for some extra libvirt+kvm testing in q (do some harsh workloads)
<hallyn> uh, going to try to *find* the time, i should say
<hallyn> maybe toss in openvswitch for fun
<hallyn> oh yeah, openvswitch dkms needs a fixin'
<ea1het> Guys.... performance comparison between ZFS and Ext4 ??
<ea1het> Psi-Jack:
<ea1het> patdk-wk:
<Jeeves_> zfs -> rules
<ea1het> :D only that?
<ea1het> Jeeves_: is ZFS available during install at the partition phase ?
<tarvid> 940030
<tarvid> today's major irritant is empty logs after logrotate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/940030
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 940030 in rsyslog "rsyslog stops working after logrotate until restarted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tarvid> running without logs is like driving without brakes
<LordOfTime> tarvid: does it do that in quantal as well?
<tarvid> haven't tried
<LordOfTime> mind trying?
 * LordOfTime wants to make sure its valid in Quantal before setting an importance
<LordOfTime> or rather, recommending an importance :P
<tarvid> this is a live server
<LordOfTime> i meant whenever you could :P:
 * LordOfTime would test, but his linux test system has no internet atm
<tarvid> what are the chances or surviving on quantal?
<tarvid> hard to simulate the load without doing it on a live server
<LordOfTime> i wouldnt use it outside of a test environment
<LordOfTime> heck, even my test system uses VMs for devrelease testing
<LordOfTime> tarvid: if yuo dont test, then perhaps someone else could
<LordOfTime> heck, i could even email the bugsquad see if they could test
<Jeeves_> ea1het: In Linux? No
<tarvid> I can install on VirtualBox on my laptop at the office. On EVDO here and can't stand the traffic
<ea1het> Jeeves_: thanks!
<Psi-Jack> ea1het: No, ZFS is not available during a normal install.
<ea1het> using packages...right?
<Psi-Jack> ea1het: You /might/ be able to install ZFS during such, similarly to how you do an LVM install on a Desktop install, but I dunno,
<Psi-Jack> There's an Ubuntu ZFS PPA for ZFS.
<Psi-Jack> ZFS though you really need at /least/ 4GB RAM just to use it minimally optimally.
<Psi-Jack> And that's just as a file server.
<Jeeves_> Nonsense
<Jeeves_> I run a backup-server with freebsd and zfs with 1TB storage and 2GB memory
<Jeeves_> with compression enabled
<Jeeves_> works fine
<Psi-Jack> Sure, you can, but it will not be optimal.
<Psi-Jack> Enable dedup, and it will slow down a /lot/ on just 2GB RAM.
<Jeeves_> Depends on what you're trying to achieve.
<Psi-Jack> I'm primarily using my ZFS on two custom Ubuntu 12.04 setups on DELL PowerEdge 830's, each with 4GB DDR2 ECC memory, using ZFS for just my /tank which I allocate into /home, /srv/nfs, and /srv/nfs/vmdata (so I can specifically quota vmdata as needed), along with any other subvols I need. For example, I have a /srv/nfs/mail for my Zimbra mailstore, and /srv/nfs/cweb for one of my clustered webservers storage.
<Psi-Jack> Then I have 4 Proxmox VE 2.1 hypervisors running which uses Kerberos5 NFS4 mounts to access the storage servers for their qcow2 disks. :)
<patdk-wk> I don't see how anyone can use zfs with <32gigs ram, ideally you want >100gigs
<Jeeves_> https://twitter.com/Jeeves_Mark/status/218339888796413955
<Psi-Jack> LOL
<LordOfTime> lol
<bobg> I need to support lucid server on a new Supermicro X9 motherboard but the installer does not recognize the NICs (i350 - igb.ko) nor the SATA drives (?.ko).   I think that I need to rebuild the installer's initrd.gz with updated drivers built for its kernel (2.6.32.21). Does that sound right?
<Psi-Jack> bobg: You're using the Server installer disc, correct?
<genii-around> There seems to be quite a few sub-models of the X9, with different chipstes
<genii-around> *chipsets
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, there is. hehe
<bobg> Psi-Jack, I am using the pxe boot installer -- but I have also tried the 10.04.4 server install disk
<bobg> its a X9DRW-iF  (http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon/C600/X9DRW-iF.cfm)
<Psi-Jack> bobg: Then yeah, what you're saying sounds about right, however unsupported. Keep in mind though too, post-installation procedures WILL have to be done as well to get SATA back up and running to actually boot it, as well, before you reboot preferably, obviously. :)
<bobg> oh, right  -- this sucks:(
<Psi-Jack> You could get it to work, but maintaining it will continue to break, especially with each kernel update.
<smoser> anyone have any improvements / features / ... that they worked on and are in alpha2 ?
<Psi-Jack> Main part being about the SATA part primarily.
<bobg> i run a local deb repo. I guess I need to rebuild the current kernel and put that in my repo. and then with every new kernel, do the same :(
<Psi-Jack> Correct. Unless there's a PPA out there for that Sata driver which uses DKMS proper.
<genii-around> dkms would be the way to go
<bobg> Psi-Jack, oh, that is a good thought!  I will check.  Not sure what dkms is -- I will look that up
<Psi-Jack> DKMS is amazing. :)
<bobg> boy, now I am excited to find out what it is:)
<Psi-Jack> I got two Ubuntu 12.04 servers acting as NAS storage, and ZFS using DKMS from the ZFS PPA. Everytime I upgrade it's packages, DKMS follows it along perfectly.
<genii-around> bobg: It's what allows stuff like nvidia drivers to be re-made every kernel upgrade
<Psi-Jack> automagically.
<bobg> oh, cool
<rhatherall> Hi, I'm running 12.04 LTS and every time I log in it tell's me I have security updates pending. I've done the apt-get update and upgrade but they're still there.
<rhatherall> How do I update them?
<c0d3br4w13r> hello everyone..
<rhatherall> hello
<Myrtti> rhatherall: have you tried apt-get dist-upgrade?
<c0d3br4w13r> can i ask a network related question here? need some help..
<rhatherall> Is that safe to do? I mean isn't the point of being on LTS that it;s a stable base?
<rhatherall> or am I missing the point of what it's doing?
<genii-around> rhatherall: dist-upgrade won't change it from being 12.04
<rhatherall> I thought dist-upgrade was for going from 10.04 to 12.04 etc.
<rbasak> Yeah it's safe, provided you don't edit sources.list first.
<Myrtti> rhatherall: there's a whole different command for that
<rbasak> dist-upgrade can work out if dependency changes require extra packages to be installed. I don't see why it would do this on a security update though
<rbasak> rhatherall: I suggest you pastebin what apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade say they'll do
<rhatherall> This is upgrade:
<rhatherall> The following packages have been kept back:
<rhatherall>   linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server
<rhatherall> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<rhatherall> I'll go and try the dist-upgrade and see if that sorts it. Thanks.
<rbasak> Looks like it probably will
<bobg> when I was looking at the new features of 12.04 server, I was surprised to see that xen is officially supported -- I thought ubuntu was dropping xen in favor of kvm.  Anyone know about that?
<bobg> maybe I am thinking of RH/centos dropping xen -- not ubuntu
<RoyK> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<RoyK> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<RoyK> so, yes, xen is supported, but kvm is preferred
 * RoyK prefers kvm for its simplicity
<bobg> can a xen VM disk image be run in kvm?   or is there a process to migrate it?
<RoyK> I guess that depends what format it is
<RoyK> libvirt/kvm can use a few formats, and conversion should be possible
<smoser> roaksoax, ping.
<smoser> bobg, "disk image" is not the issue of "can something run on xen and kvm"
<smoser> its much more of a 'v2v' issue. disk image conversion is generally possible between most formats.
<smoser> the ubuntu cloud images should function properly on xen or kvm.
<roaksoax> smoser: pong
<axisys> is there any undelete option availble? there are times when user delete a file or dir of their account by mistake and like to retrieve it.. with solaris we have daily zfs snapshot which provides a copy of file/dir back from past 7 days (we keep 7 days snapshot) ..
<bobg> smoser, so its a matter of whether the installed kernel type (-generic, -server, etc...) supports the target hypervisor environment. right?  In 12.04, -server might run in all places?
<axisys> using lvm .. so I can think of lvm snapshot.. but that will require more space
<axisys> unlike zfs snapshot .. which is just hard link
<smoser> bobg, thats a lot of it, yeah.
<axisys> may be some undelete feature inheritent to ext4 filesystem ?
<smoser> roaksoax, ping was in regard to maas for 12.04.1
<smoser> are we expecting an update there?
<smoser> and if we are, i guess i should try to get one that includes a fix for the oauth stuff.
<smoser> oauth time/clock issue
<bobg> are zfs snapshots really more space efficient than lvm snapshots? lvm snapshots are just deltas of changes
<roaksoax> smoser: AFAIK, we are not updating anything until cobbler removal, are we?
<roaksoax> Daviey: ^^
<smoser> roaksoax, thats fine... just wanting to see where we were with that for 12.04.1. and make sure we're working in that direction.
<RoyK> axisys: no such thing as undelete
<Daviey> roaksoax: Well that was the plan.. but we need to start getting ready.. So if you could do what you can, that would help
<RoyK> axisys: btrfs supports snapshotting, though, but it isn't really stable yet
<RoyK> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<roaksoax> Daviey: yeah I'm currently working on getting the latest trunk packaged
<roaksoax> smoser: ^^
<RoyK> axisys: there's some support for snapshotting with lvm too, but I wouldn't recommend it - it's dead slow when you have many snapshots
<smoser> roaksoax, ok. so i guess if i want oauth fix in i need to get that towards trunk.
<axisys> RoyK: yeah.. i am not planning to use btrfs yet.. specially seeing chris left oracle and not sure how much he will have while working with new company fusionio
<roaksoax> smoser: yeah
<axisys> bobg: yes.. it is
<RoyK> axisys: but zfs ftw!
<axisys> RoyK: ftw?
<RoyK> axisys: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/for_the_win
<roaksoax> Daviey: are we SRU'ing or are we doing a backport for precise?
<axisys> RoyK: :-)
<RoyK> axisys: setup some rather nice servers on zfs in my last job, total capacity of 400TiB or so
<axisys> RoyK: i guess rsnapshot is to the rescue? seems like it does hard links..
<Daviey> zul: When is cinder landing in Quantal?
<Daviey> roaksoax: TBD
<zul> Daviey: i need a proper tarball which ill nag jeblair/mtaylor about today
<RoyK> axisys: I haven't used rsnapshot, only read of it - hardlinks are good, but won't stop someone overwriting data
<axisys> RoyK: yep.. we use solaris on lot of them.. but no where close to that size.. our 7410 is I think few TBs only
<Daviey> zul: Will it be ready next week?
<axisys> RoyK: i think you can keep them hidden
<zul> Daviey: it should
<Daviey> zul: is cinder not part of folsom-2?
<RoyK> axisys: we just got a truckload of supermicro systems and installed openindiana on them ;)
<axisys> RoyK: not 100% percent sure
<zul> Daviey: i havent seen nova-volume being deprecated yet
<axisys> RoyK: sweet.. i like omniitos a lot.. newer.. based on illumos latest
<RoyK> axisys: yeah, seen it, but openindiana is updated regularly too ;)
<axisys> RoyK: zfs version is latest on it?
<RoyK> iirc the current build uses illumos kernel
<RoyK> zpool v28, which will be *the* latest
<axisys> i wonder what was the outcome between the last meeting between Linus Torvald and Jeff Bonick
<axisys> hate the stupid license conflict.. so againt technology growth
<RoyK> a new versioning regime is coming, removing the versions, and adding flags for functionality
<bobg> Psi-Jack, i have read  up on dkms a little. this is my strategy. I install the DKMS. and copy the igb driver source to the server and edit dkms.conf to know about it. Then when I install a new kernel, dkms will kick in and build the driver from source from for that kernel. Am I on the right track?
<axisys> s/so/soooo.../
<RoyK> axisys: what meeting was that?
<zul> Daviey: but i have it packaged at least
<axisys> RoyK: it was in Jeff Bonick's blog.. have to google it.. pretty sure at least a year back
<RoyK> k
<axisys> RoyK: https://blogs.oracle.com/bonwick/entry/casablanca
<Daviey> zul: why not get it in Quantal asap?
<zul> Daviey: because i need to bug mtaylor and jeblair about the tarball generation
<axisys> RoyK: looks like oracle butchered the picks
<axisys> s/Bonick/Bonwick/
<axisys> RoyK: http://jhauser.dyndns.org:8080/archives/html/humlug/2008/msg00681.html
<Daviey> zul: ok, cool
<souliaq> Can I install a deb manually in UbuntuServer 64?
<axisys> RoyK: got it! http://storagezilla.typepad.com/.a/6a00d834519dbf69e2010534a68d83970b-popup
<pdtpatr1ck> Question - is it possible to have upstart give a different exit code than 0 when it is not running? seems like whether the app is running or not running.. echo $? shows 0.
<axisys> and here http://storagezilla.typepad.com/storagezilla/2008/09/the-rise-of-the-zfs-start-up.html
<pdtpatr1ck> whereas the prior sysv scripts would give various exit codes
<RoyK> axisys: :)
<patdk-wk> currently, everyone is using zfs like ssd san's
<patdk-wk> so many people are selling them now
<RoyK> SSD SANs must be rather fun for databases...
<RoyK> that is, what would you use for access? infiniband?
<axisys> so any other suggestion besides lvm snapshot or rsnapshot?
<RoyK> backup? :)
<axisys> RoyK: which one? backuppc or bacula or amanda or something else?
<axisys> rsnapshot is used for backup as well.. actually
<RoyK> I used bacula on my last large-scale setup
<RoyK> 100ish servers, mixed environment, five SDs for different networks, some 240TiB of storage in total
<RoyK> bacula can scale rather well ;)
<axisys> i like amanda .. cuz company can buy support from zmanda .. they feel safe that way instead of backup admin run over by a bus
<RoyK> you get commercial support for bacula too
<axisys> RoyK: oh cool.. who supports it?
<RoyK> http://www.baculasystems.com/
<patdk-wk> how come it's always bus's running admins over
<RoyK> or trams
 * patdk-wk would think it's more, snowboarding, atv, jetski's, ...
<genii-around> They're probably always running across the street to catch another one
<RoyK> patdk-wk: I know a few sysadmins, but not many snowboarding ;)
<patdk-wk> heh, boring people :)
<patdk-wk> and you have the alps
<RoyK> good for bike trips
<zul> Daviey: ok cinder and python-cinderclient uploaded
<Daviey> zul: thanks
<zul> smoser: yeah so eucatest why cant we adapt it for openstack
<smoser> zul, what all is there?
<smoser> all i'vve read is the readme.md there.
<zul> still looking but it looks like basics so far which is a start
<smoser> so yeah, it looks like at least there is a reasonable amount of stuff there.
<zul> smoser: but it seems to be replicating alot of stuff that tempest supposedly already does
<smoser> yeah. does tempest do the ssh stuff?
<adam_g> zul: smoser the boto wrapping in that test suite seems to work well
<zul> in tempest?
<adam_g> no, in that euca test thing
<zul> ah so maybe we should help enhance tempest
<zul> rather than inventing the wheel again
<adam_g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064869/ was enough to get me an instance
<smoser> do you need an eutester?
<adam_g> smoser: no
<zul> adam_g/smoser: i say we just add stuff to tempest
<Daviey> zul/adam_g/smoser: eutester is likely going to put more effort into ec2 support than anyone in tempest..
<Daviey> Putting significant effort into tempest for ec2 is probably a mistake.
<antihero> Hello, I'm looking into my ubuntu server via SSH, and when I use rxvt-unicode-256color it goes absolutely mental
<Daviey> zul: How is nova SRU looking?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1018554 in cloud-init (main) "write timestamp to console on halt/reboot/shutdown" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018554
<kyle__> Oooh, it looks like 'buntu will finaly let you install onto mdadm-raid1 without a lameo /boot partition!
<kyle__> grub has been capable of it for years, but the installers just never let you before.
<SpamapS> kyle__: I think thats been since.. 10.04 maybe
<kyle__> SpamapS: I thought I tried with an 11.04 server install and it didn't let me, but I could be mistaken.
<SpamapS> I did a lot of ISO testing on 10.10+ and they all didn't need /boot
<SpamapS> for RAID1 I mean
<FunnyLookinHat> I keep getting this error when trying to reinstall mysql-server :  http://i.imgur.com/LNJFG.png
<FunnyLookinHat> Any ideas?  :D
<kyle__> SpamapS: Actually that may have been LVM now that I think of it (also someting grub has been able to boot from for ages).
<FunnyLookinHat> I've completely removed /var/lib/mysql just to try to remove everything...
<kyle__> FunnyLookinHat: Did you try to apt-get purge mysql-server?  It will clean out any cruft.
<kyle__> s/will/should/
<FunnyLookinHat> kyle__, that doesn't seem to work... doing that before didn't reset my password
<kyle__> FunnyLookinHat: apt-get purge _should_ reset the password, as it removes all the mysql config files data files directories magic-pixies.
<SpamapS> FunnyLookinHat: indeed, purge will remove files which keep track of the state of the package's data.
<kyle__> FunnyLookinHat: This is from the official repos right?  And not a unix-user you created yourself to run mysql as?
<SpamapS> FunnyLookinHat: then on install the package should create the dbs from scratch
<FunnyLookinHat> check this out: http://pastebin.com/JsLdL8Dw
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah - official precise repos
<FunnyLookinHat> it definitely seems like a package isn't installing correctly
<FunnyLookinHat> namely mysql-server-core-5.5
<FunnyLookinHat> This is just a desktop - so if I really have to I can re-image... but... I'm avoiding that for obvious reasons... and because I shouldn't have to.  :D
<kyle__> FunnyLookinHat: did you do an apt-get remove or apt-get purge to remove it?
<FunnyLookinHat> kyle__, I've tried both
<kyle__> hum.
<FunnyLookinHat> err
<FunnyLookinHat> Somehow I had 4.0 / 4.1 / 5.0 all installed ?
<FunnyLookinHat> I just did a: sudo apt-get purge mysql-server*
<FunnyLookinHat> And NOW it seems to be working again.  :)D
<FunnyLookinHat> wait
<FunnyLookinHat> scratch that
<FunnyLookinHat> it failed to set the root password still
<FunnyLookinHat> lol
<kyle__> :D
<FunnyLookinHat> ha.
<FunnyLookinHat> Man I've never seen something this crazy before.
 * kyle__ frowns
<kyle__> I don't know what this server is so mad at me for.  I'm _only_ having it move 1TB of data from it's drives to an NFS mount.
<kyle__> stupid 8.67 load.
<antihero> ubuntu server doesn't have rxvt-unicode-256color in it's terminfo database
<antihero> Why exactly is this?
<kyle__> antihero: it's a terminal type.   Like vt100, vt220, xterm.  It tells the system how (and if it can) render certain things.
<kyle__> antihero: echo $TERM from your terminal.  See what it tells you.
<antihero> yeah, but if I ssh to my server with $TERM = rxvt-256color-unicode or whatever, it goes nuts
<kyle__> antihero: Well then try setting the term to xterm-color, vt220, or something like that.
<antihero> why would I do that?
<antihero> my term is rxvt-unicode-256color
<antihero> I am asking why ubuntu does not have a terminfo entry for this
<FunnyLookinHat> wow.
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm going to re-image.
<FunnyLookinHat> No idea.
<FunnyLookinHat> hah
<kyle__> antihero: Because it's not a common term type, IIRC it was inented for the rxvt program and nothing else.
<kyle__> A) Decide the world is unfair and right the wrongs of ubuntu by making them put in that term type before you can work
<kyle__> or B) set your term when you login and get what you need/want to get done done.
<Daviey> antihero: I don't think i've ever used rxvt-unicode-256color myself.. if you want to raise a bug.. we can certainly look into it for the next release
<Daviey> antihero: wait, don't you just need to apt-get install rxvt-unicode-256color ?
<Daviey> hmm, that is X support
<zul> Daviey: slowly
<Daviey> zul: so.. what is outstanding ?
<Daviey> zul: We are on a deadline for completion EOD Monday. :)
<zul> Daviey:  what?!
<Daviey> zul: is that viable?
<Daviey> zul: What approach have you devised to track outstanding verifications ?
<zul> nova, keystone, glance is already there and when we did the the sru run there was no pending sru for horizon
<zul> well i was giong to get the community to do some
<zul> Daviey: but a new nova is pending
<Daviey> zul: so, i'd like to get nova done for EOD Monday.. it shouldn't really be tied to other components, right?
<zul> Daviey:  umm...i away monday
<Daviey> Ah yes.
<BinaryMaster> Question:  I am setting up dhcpd on a server running 12.04 and I thought it was working but the Mac os X  and iOS deveices can not get an ip address I can see in the syslog that a DHCPOFFER is made to the mac address of the os X and iOS devices but the device doesn't use it, if I switch on the dhcp server on my router all works fine any ideas what to check?
<kyle__> BinaryMaster: What else is the DHCP server saying?  And is it set to authoratative?
<BinaryMaster> it is set to authoratative
<kyle__> BinaryMaster: Humm.
<kyle__> Is it saying anything about the pool?
<RoyK> or authoritative? ;)
<BinaryMaster> let me grep for that hang on
<BinaryMaster> neither word is in the syslog
<RoyK> authoritative is the state in which your dhcp server should be
<kyle__> BinaryMaster: pastebin your config file maybe?
<BinaryMaster> will do
 * zul steps away for a bit
<BinaryMaster> http://pastebin.com/He3wC8YT
<BinaryMaster> anything stand out?
<RoyK> looks ok to me
<RoyK> only, what is that "option dhcp-server-identifier"?
<BinaryMaster> just found it from google and thought I would test it
<rbasak> smoser: I've got utlemming's script working with the by-hash scheme now. I need to patch debootstrap and stick that and apt in a PPA, and speak to utlemming about running the modified mirror code regularly (to its own bucket). And finally generate test installer images with the patched debootstrap. Next step is to run regular installer tests I guess. Right now I'm doing main/restricted only (and quantal only). Do you think we'll want universe?
<Daviey> rbasak: For testing this doesn't impact installing, main/restricted should be plentiful
<Daviey> rbasak: confirming that none of this will hit production stuff yet, right?
<rbasak> Daviey: correct. No plans to hit production stuff right now.
<rbasak> Daviey: not sure what you mean about impact installing? I thought that installer failures were a primary use case?
<Daviey> rbasak: exactly, and that should only need main/restricted.. i can't see that universe adds much value?
<rbasak> Daviey: ah right. Yes - we're on the same page.
 * Daviey jumps to the next page, before rbasak finishes reading that page.
<rbasak> The next page is all about deployment to production
<rbasak> You have some ideas on that then? :)
<Daviey> rbasak: no, the next page is all pictures describing the narrative
<Daviey> lots of ponies
<rbasak> Oh
<rbasak> One more thing I should probably do.
<rbasak> I'll resign with an InRelease file
<rbasak> To get rid of the Release/Release.gpg race condition too
<Daviey> rbasak: it would be good to present this to cjwatson at an early opportunity
<Daviey> Before validation.. he is the person most likely to find areas of issue/improvement
<rbasak> Daviey: at what stage are you thinking? Just what I've done so far?
<rbasak> Daviey: he was present at the UDS session and knows the general plan
<Daviey> rbasak: well, i'd start showing him nowish
<rbasak> OK
<Daviey> Would be a shame to start putting it into validation, for it all to be a waste
<rbasak> I'll gather together what I've done tomorrow. And email ubunu-devel I suppose?
<Daviey> rbasak: I'm sure it will all be good.. but doesn't hurt for a review, right?
<rbasak> Sure - good idea
<Daviey> rbasak: that sounds good
<blendedbychris> can i get these packages on precise somehow…. the lucid packages. https://launchpad.net/~mojocode/+archive/ppa/?field.series_filter=lucid
<blendedbychris> I'd love to know how to create my own ppa and build my own packages but i'm not smart enough just yet
<KM0201> i know this will probably be a bastard question here, but is there a good webmin alternative?
<KM0201> i've seen ajenti, but.. i dunno
<blendedbychris> none
<KM0201> kinda disappointing
<KM0201> i wish OMV had been based on Ubuntu... debian's repositories are void of anything good.
<KM0201> and everytime you add a repo, something breaks
<kyle__> KM0201: There are some web based ssh terminals, and even an ajax based VNC client (no java).  Would those count?
 * kyle__ lothes webmin.
<KM0201> not really.
<kyle__> Heh, damn.
<KM0201> i can manage the system by SSH, i just like having a webUI
<kyle__> Are you looking for yourself or a client/parent?
<KM0201> myself
<kyle__> Ah ok.   I guess I"m just an old fogey.  I like the command line.  LIke that I can do almost everything form it.
<KM0201> yeah, it doesn't bother me to be truthful.
<KM0201> i honestly don't know why i'm so hung up on having a webUI
<KM0201> cuz.. i'm pretty efficient at using it from command line
<kyle__> If you want, you can install tigervnc with it's java applet.  It's one of the few OSS vnc servers that supports ad-hoc SSL (don't need to cary around a key with you).
 * kyle__ nods
<RoyK> deilig vær for sykkeltur i morra :) http://www.dagbladet.no/2012/06/28/nyheter/jordskred/ekstremver/innenriks/22339890/
#ubuntu-server 2012-06-29
<blendedbychris> https://launchpad.net/~mojocode/+archive/ppa/?field.series_filter=lucid < can i recompile those using precise somehow?
<adam_g> Daviey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065286/  <- the x'd lines are thoes that ive hit up with the test log and note. i left the dns_domains bug for manual verification tomorrow, and two others that didnt have #'s attached.
<adam_g> Daviey: i didn't touch the tags on any of them. gotta run. tty tomorrow.
<adam_g> zul: ^
<Daviey> adam_g: cool
<ironhalik> Hello guys
<ironhalik> anyone knows, what would be the best way to get the motd script from ubuntu server and adapt it for debian?
<ironhalik> as I uderstand, it uses some of the landscape functionality
<blendedbychris> https://launchpad.net/~blendedbyus/+archive/master << why is there no key :|
<uvirtbot> New bug: #264289 in backuppc (main) "file and folder names" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264289
<mariooo> hi all. a somewhat silly question I just can't seem to find the answer to: how do I go about rebooting an existing linux install to the attached ubuntu install cd...?
<mariooo> I keep getting through to the existing installs GRUB selection screen, is that too far gone?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #995285 in nova (main) "if /etc/sudoers.d/nova_sudoers is removed, upgrades fail" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995285
<qman__> mariooo, yes, you need to configure your BIOS to boot from CD
<wrapids> Anyone see a problem with this? http://pastebin.com/ZA4gXNck I don't think this is the problem I'm having, but I'd like to make sure.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #990944 in postfix (main) "postfix no configuration resolvconf" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/990944
<uvirtbot> New bug: #991078 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.9.1-4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991078
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1019133 in bacula (main) "package bacula-director-mysql 5.2.5-0ubuntu6.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019133
<mariooo> qman__: of course, thanks!
<elfranne> j ai des logs qui commence a etre trop imposant en taille et donc je suis en train de pensez a activer logrotate mais je ne suis pas certain de savoir comment ca marche ... il regarde simplement la date du ficher ? ou il analyse chaque ligne ?
<elfranne> sorry miss click
<elfranne> wrong channel
<samba35> how do i check my kvm /ehternet bridge is working
<samba35> while installing guest i select nat but i want  bridge ,i have change nat to bridge from virt-manager gui
<trapni> how do I get the ubuntu (server) package kernel sources that are used to actually build the .deb's binary package? I would like to inject a patch for my hosts.
<ikonia> trapni: apt-get source $package will get you the source package
<trapni> ikonia: ah. ty very much :)
<Daviey> trapni: out of interest, what patch do you need?
<trapni> Daviey: I am running OpenStack on and in Ubuntu 12.04, and every few hours, the KVM instances are loosing network connectivity due to a potential virtio_net bug I am hunting down since a few weeks now. It seems that issue is well known since March already, but it seems there is a fix out there already, too, and yet, not applied to Ubuntu 12.04's kernel.
<Daviey> trapni: do you have the bug number?
<Daviey> trapni: FWIW, i'm not aware of this issue at all..  If i am, there is a higher chance it will be fixed.
<Ruetobas> perhaps this https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42829 ?
<uvirtbot> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 42829 in kvm "KVM Guest with virtio network driver loses network connectivity" [Blocking,Resolved: code_fix]
<trapni> Daviey: tbh, I did a shit in getting the really urgent dnsmasq fix applied to Precise, and they seemed to not care at all (for real). I'm not that happy about how ubuntu devs (those that replied to my dnsmasq issue) work.
<trapni> Ruetobas: yes, that one is one of the bugs I found and are related to this issue
<trapni> Ruetobas: there are also 2 in launchpad
<Daviey> trapni: dnsmasq bug number?
<trapni> Daviey: ugh, sec
<Daviey> trapni: I need launchpad bug numbers.
<Daviey> trapni: by the way, "they" is "us".. And i'm trying to help.
<trapni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnsmasq/+bug/1013529
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1013529 in dnsmasq "dnsmasq < 2.61 cause problems with dhcp in single-bound VLAN interfaces (dup-of: 1006898)" [High,Confirmed]
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1006898 in dnsmasq "[SRU] dnsmasq fails at leasing issues when using vlan mode" [Medium,Fix released]
<trapni> Daviey: that's why I tried to be polite in saying "those that replied to my dnsmasq issue" :-)
<trapni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnsmasq/+bug/1006898
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1006898 in dnsmasq "[SRU] dnsmasq fails at leasing issues when using vlan mode" [Medium,Fix released]
<Ruetobas> trapni we hit this issue when stressing the virtio interface, and now we work around it using the vhostnet module
<trapni> this is the second dnsmasq ticket
<Daviey> trapni: it seems to be making progress?
<trapni> Ruetobas: we're having about 25 KVM nodes in our new openstack environment now, and every day about 4 die frequently. the worst case was, that one died just 2.5 hours after having fixed it (with a workaround)
<samba35> i am new to kvm ,i have setup a guest (windows 7) on ubuntu 12.04 in bridge mode i want to guest should have fix ip how do i assign fix ip to guest from ubuntu or do i have to add in windows nic card
<Daviey> trapni: FWIW, the dnsmasq issue i started looking into myself.. it's not a trivial backport to precise, due to significant refactoring of upstream
<trapni> Daviey: as of #18 in the latter ticket, I'd say no unless someone is willing to do the big testplan and all its related work (which I don't have time for :)
<trapni> Daviey: it's just an addition to bind to the network interface it is listening (accepting packets) from, iirc.
<Daviey> trapni: If you are willing to put time into verifying it resolves, and regression free.. that would be a big help.
<Daviey> trapni: I mean, cherry picking the upstream fix isn't a painfree task.
<trapni> Daviey: I absolutely agree, but my backlog is so filled already, that I'm kind of... well... happy with every free off-the-work hour being left over ;)
<Ruetobas> trapni which workaround did you apply?
<trapni> Daviey: as a quick-fix for the dnsmasq thing, I just hand-compiled dnsmasq 1.61 myself
<trapni> Ruetobas: inside local KVM, you can `ifconfig eth0 down` and up it again (add the default route by hand) and then it's back working.
<trapni> Ruetobas: i've written a tiny shellscript daemon, that checks connectivity every 5 secs, and if it fails, it does the above procedure to heal
<Daviey> trapni: do you have the launchpad bug for https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42829 ?
<uvirtbot> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 42829 in kvm "KVM Guest with virtio network driver loses network connectivity" [Blocking,Resolved: code_fix]
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1019221 in mailman (main) "package mailman 1:2.1.14-3 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso instalado el script pre-removal devolvió el código de salida de error 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019221
<trapni> Daviey: ugh, sec
<trapni> Daviey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/997978
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 997978 in qemu-kvm "KVM images lose connectivity with bridged network" [High,Confirmed]
<trapni> Daviey: but that's not the only one
<trapni> Daviey: and i'd kiss you to the bottom when you're able to trigger the right persons to get this bug fix applied there :-)
<trapni> Daviey: although, in that particular bug number, ppl seem not yet to know about the kernel.org bug report (IIRC)... or was it the other bug report? let me find.
<Daviey> trapni: I don't believe the kernel.org bug is known, or being tracked by us.
<trapni> Daviey: just found this one today morning in some odd reference, but was really happy, since it seems to be exactly what we're experiencing (and those in the related launchpad bug reports)
<samba35> how do i assign static ip to guest on kvm
<Daviey> trapni: Regarding the dnsmasq one.. it is making progress.. but note, there is complexity... zul, prepared the upload, he is a competent engineer.. and missed at least one change.. It's not unreasonable to delay until we have good confidence it's regression free.
<trapni> Daviey: I'm not patronizing anyone :-)
<Ruetobas> trapni have you tried using http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/VhostNet ?
<Daviey> trapni: Would you be able to raise a bug, duplicating the description, and add other useful info.. and we'll try an get it fixed soonly.
<Daviey> trapni: Oh, i wasn't suggesting you were.. but it seemed that you thought we weren't looking at the issue seriously.
<trapni> Ruetobas: that page is stunning. I just read about vhostnet today (in some bug report).
<trapni> Daviey: don't take "we" or "you" personally. I just felt like left behind due to the bloat of dependencies, I mean, in Gentoo Linux I would have just revision-bumped the package and marked it firstly as unstable, so ppl can make use of it. :)
<trapni> Ruetobas: I've not used VhostNet yet (have to read about how to, first, anyways) but since the latency numbers look very promising, I'll have a look into it soon :)
<Daviey> There is a more pressing matter to hand that requires urgent attention.. I seem to be out of cookies.
 * patdk-lap hands daviey a sugar cookie
<Daviey> There aren't even any biscuits at all left, this will not o.
<Daviey> do*
 * koolhead11 offers Daviey some choco cakes
<koolhead11> lynxman: nijaba seems to be in news today :)
<lynxman> koolhead11: he is indeed
<koolhead11> lynxman: how was the juju demo sir?
<lynxman> koolhead11: quite good!
<koolhead11> lynxman: nice. So do need to do any change in charms while running it there? I don`t think so
<lynxman> koolhead11: nope
<koolhead11> lynxman: and does it also work with HPcloud?
<lynxman> koolhead11: yes
<koolhead11> lynxman: i think its good time to create nice blog jcastro <-- explaining how to use single charm without any change on all the cloud platform. Incredible
<koolhead11> juju ++
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1019258 in bacula (main) "package bacula-director-mysql 5.2.5-0ubuntu6.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 128" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019258
<samba35> what are the default firewall are installed on server  like apparmor and ufw ?
<patdk-wk> there is only one firewall, iptables
<patdk-wk> and normally ufw is installed to manage it
<cmol> Hi guys. Is any of you good at preseeding?
<zul> Daviey: umm....swiftclient :)
<cmol> I'm having a issue with static network configuration (from boot params), where the installation tries DHCP, fails, and then i can choose static, and then it reads the boot params given. Any ideas?
<samba35> ok
<smoser> rbasak, you rock
<smoser> rbasak, we would need universe in a mirror for any realistic testing.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1019269 in samba (main) "smbd crashed with SIGABRT in raise() (dup-of: 1016895)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019269
<RoyK> samba35: like patdk-wk said, ufw is a wrapper made to simplify iptables, which is an interface to netfilter in kernel. ufw is not enabled by default, so no firewall is installed on new systems.
<RoyK> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<patdk-wk> royk, ufw keeps getting installed on my new install
<patdk-wk> or maybe that was a mistake
<RoyK> it's installed, but not enabled
<patdk-wk> ya
 * RoyK sees no reason to leave ufw out
<samba35> ok
<patdk-wk> personally, cause I don't like it :)
<patdk-wk> and if I left it installed, someone might think it's in use :)
<RoyK> patdk-wk: that's rather personal ;)
<patdk-wk> I'm a personal guy :)
<jdstrand> there is no need to remove ufw from an install. like others have said, it is not enabled by default and does nothing in the default install. one can enable it using preseeding or after installation
<patdk-wk> like I said, it confuses others
<jdstrand> if you aren't using, it doesn't hurt to remove it either, of course
<patdk-wk> the fact it confuses them is a different issue, but not one I can fix
<samba35> brb
<RoyK> patdk-wk: even though it confuses *you*, it doesn't confuse most others ;)
<RoyK> it's far more elegant than iptables
<ilmpc> in the command sed -i /[regexp]/d, what regexp would I use to match  /** [several lines of text] **/ ? I've tried but I can't seem to get the escape characters right
<patdk-wk> royk, who said I was using iptables directly?
<RoyK> patdk-wk: I didn't, but I still don't see a reason for removing it...
<samba35> i have installed ubuntu desktop  (package)on ubuntu server it was working fine till today but from today i am not able to use dash console to launch applications
<samba35> even try are failed to search
<RoyK> samba35: strictly speaking, that's not a -server question ;)
<samba35> yes i know but why all a sudden that should happen
<RoyK> dunno - perhaps try to ask on #ubuntu
<samba35> ok
<samba35> they will say its server
<LordOfTime> samba35: the GUI related breaks can be in #ubuntu, they tend to stick to CLI here :P
<LordOfTime> s/they/we/
<zul> Daviey: ping
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1019290 in lxc (universe) "stop lxc-net should do stop even when USE_LXC_BRIDGE="false"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019290
<Daviey> zul: hey
<zul> Daviey: so im just prepping the nova SRU for next week, should i add the additonal bug numbers to the existing SRU tracker
<Daviey> zul: otp
<zul> k
<HFT> what do people use for system basic system monitoring and alerting in the Linux world (I am Windows guy moving to Linux)
<resno> HFT: big beast yes
<cocoa117> i have 2TB hard disk, and the whole disk is been used for lvm pv. However after create volume group, the volume group size is only 1.82TB, where did all the rest of 20G go?
<HFT> I am happy with the commands used to determine what a system is doing at any particular time, I am just wondering what is used for automatic monitoring and reporting and maybe giving a web interface i can look at with system metrcs
<resno> nagios is pain and a half HFT
<oCean> depends on your needs
<oCean> I love Zabbix
<resno> HFT: theres also munin
<resno> and cacti?
<resno> oCean: how is zabbix?
<resno> i wasthinkingofzenoos
<HFT> I would prefer something fairly lightweightm, i am not too interested in having to wade through shed loads of readme docs, i just want a simple way to send and email alert or whatever when  CPU or io or disksapce threshold is met, and also to allow running of custom scripts that are to monitor log files of bespoke software
<resno> most likely munin / catci i think
<HFT> resno: so what do you use ?, what are the pros and cons of the 3 you suggested
<oCean> resno: great, also not very easy to setup, but then again our setup is for >800 servers,switches etc
<resno> HFT: i use none. munin, but my needs are even lesser then yours
<resno> ha, i use munin usually
<oCean> zenoss is OK too, there is really no single "best"
<resno> does munin / catci do notifications?
<HFT> there's spomething called Orca I have seen although i don;t think this is a centralised server reporting system i think it is just a way to get graphs on the server it is installed on of system metris
<resno> ive never looked
<HFT> metrics
<HFT> resno: but everyone who supports any server must at least have an alert setup for diskpace and CPU surely ? :)
<HFT> ok say I was going to go the route of creating my own simple monitoring tool.  how would you check the diskspace of other servers from a central reporting server
<HFT> can you run commands remotely on a linux machine
<souliaq> I want to make "/etc/resolv.conf" permanent. I don't need use DHCP, /etc/network/interfaces never "invokes" dhcp. Google don't help.
<patdk-wk> hft, snmp does all that, personally I use munin
<patdk-wk> cacti, nagnos, ...
<patdk-wk> there are over 10 options you have
<resno> patdk-wk: munin can sendemails?
<patdk-wk> no, munin can run command, and commands can send mail :)
<resno> :-)
<patdk-wk> personally I have it email me and txt me
<resno> HFT: i think cacti is a good fit
<HFT> just out of interest how do these tools work do you have to install software on all the boxes that are to be monitored or does the monitoring server connect and pull the data from the monitored servers
<patdk-wk> each one works different
<HFT> ok, forget monitoring tools.  How would you automate monitor the the diskspace on a remote machine with a script.  say you wanted to check the diskpace on a server.
<HFT> just that simple use case
<HFT> In Windows you find out the diskspace on a remote machine (if you have permissions in the Windows domain
<HFT> so it is easy to write a script to check this
<HFT> can you share filesystems between Linux machines ( bare in mind ai am a noob with Linux)
<patdk-wk> there are a few
<patdk-wk> glusterfs, gfs, ocfs
<patdk-wk> oh, you mean normal smb, you could, but it normally reports inaccurate freespace
<LordOfTime> ^ that
<uvirtbot> LordOfTime: Error: "that" is not a valid command.
<patdk-wk> and that reporting only gets you diskspace
<drPoo> could anybody point me to a tutorial on creating soft raid with parted and mdadm with disks larger than 2TB??
<drPoo> this is driving me nutS!
<drPoo> could anybody point me to a tutorial on creating soft raid with parted and mdadm with disks larger than 2TB??
<LordOfTime> !repeat | drPoo
<ubottu> drPoo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<IdleOne> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<drPoo> IdleOne, I have checked all of those links and they do not pertain to >2TB disk soft raid
<souliaq> I want to make "/etc/resolv.conf" permanent. I don't need use DHCP, /etc/network/interfaces never "invokes" dhcp. Google don't help.
<IdleOne> drPoo: sorry i don't have any experience with raid but I don't know why the size would matter
<genii-around> post-up echo "nameserver ip-address" > /etc/resolv.conf
<hallyn> stgraber: I've sent a patch upstream to fix lxc-execute failing with lxc-setcap.  but i don't intend to open a bug, just let the fix percolate downstream
<hallyn> you know.  eventually.  it's at the end of a 48 patch queue :(
<hallyn> all right, i think this afternoon i may sync libcgroup into q
<hallyn> kees: ^ that would mean you'd be switched over to cgroup-lite for cgroup setup
<hallyn> still discussing with jbernard what exactly to do long-term.  I'm thinking cgroup mounting and configuration will go back into cgroup-bin in a more baroque fashion, but no task auto-classification
<stgraber> hallyn: replied to the e-mail, looks like unused variable
<hallyn> yeah, i thought it might be useful later, but it probably should be dropped.  anyway i wonder if i should exploit being capabilities maintainer to try and push /sys/kernel/security/capability/last_cap finally :)
<hallyn> except, the patch proves that it isn't strictly necessary
<hallyn> stgraber: all right all right resetn without that var :)
<hallyn> thanks
<stgraber> hallyn: thanks
<computerman> ah
<computerman> found the right channel :-)
<computerman> i need some help setting up RAID
<computerman> either 1/0 or 6
<computerman> anyone around?
<computerman> i've chosen the raid setup i want -- but when i try to write/finalize my options - i get the message "root something is not defined.. you may do this in the partition menu"
<computerman> but i do not find such thing in there
<metasansana> Unity rocks!!
<zul> hallyn: ping im getting this traceback when trying to run libvirt-lxc openstack on quantal
<zul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066416/
<adam_g> zul: have you done any kvm/libvirt quantal yet?
<zul> adam_g: yeah works fine for me
<adam_g> zul: multi or single node?
<zul> single
<adam_g> hmmm
<zul> problems?
<gary_poster> erv help
<adam_g> hallyn: is 12.10 shipping libvirt 0.9.12, or will that be updated?
<zul> it will be updated (pretty sure)
<zul> 0.9.13-rc2 is out
<adam_g> ah
<hallyn> adam_g: why do you ask?  something you need in 0.9.13?
<hallyn> zul: hm, have you created a simple ubuntu libvirt-lxc container and had it work?
<hallyn> apparmor profile - i wonder if this is fallout from the lxc-svirt work
<zul> yeah for some reason it cant load veth
<hallyn> could be quite a pickle to straighten out if so
<hallyn> zul: is veth kernel module loaded?
<zul> yeah
<hallyn> <frown>
<hallyn> firing off an instance to do a simple container test
<zul> hallyn: the only difference is this part: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066549/
<hallyn> (long as i'm waiting for ppa to build libcgroup so i can test anyway...)
<hallyn> but that's for a host-wide bridge right?  does that not exist at all in precise?
<zul> i need to check in precise
<adam_g> hallyn: nah, just trying to debug some networking problem and noticed CTRL_IP_LEARNING mentioned in the docs. was curious.
<ironm> Hi guys. In case you are looking for it:  mariadb-server 5.5.25 repo for off-line installations on ubuntu-server 12.04: http://rsync.it-infrastrukturen.org/mariadb/ubuntu/mariadb-5.5.25-ubuntu-12.04-repo.tgz
<ironm> <ironm> http://rsync.it-infrastrukturen.org/mariadb/ubuntu/mariadb-test-5.5.25-ubuntu-12.04-repo.tgz
<ironm> <ironm> http://rsync.it-infrastrukturen.org/mariadb/ubuntu/mariadb-ubuntu-local-repo.pdf
<hallyn> zul: yeah, reproduced jsut following
<hallyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergeHallyn_libvirtlxc
<zul> good im not going crazy
<hallyn> zul: but it only gives the failed to load apparmor msg once, next time it just fails to start
<zul> hallyn: if i disable apparmor it says failed to load veth
<Guest90451> Anyone have an familiarity with using IPSec to VPN to AWS?
<hallyn> zul: after you disable apparmor do you stop/start libvirt?
<zul> yep
<hallyn> i don't find the actual policy file so i think the cod is just failing to write the tempalte
<hallyn> hm
<hallyn> zul: i dunno, not obvious to me in the code.  have you opened a bug?
<zul> not yet ill do so this weekend
<hallyn> zul: ok cool, my wiki page should serve as very simple reproduction instructions
<hallyn> then we can beg jdstrand for input :)
<zul> im going to try -rc3 as well
<zul> er...rc2
<zul> im thinking selinux might something to do with it
<zul> l8tr
<tjaalton> zul: hmm, liblda-2.4-2 depends on heimdal libs, wasn't it supposed to _not_ build dep on heimdal-dev?
<tjaalton> *libldap
<tjaalton> makes everything build-depending on libldap2-dev pull heimdal instead of mit..
<tjaalton> this is precise, haven't checked quantail
<tjaalton> the build-depends are broken in multiple ways..
<zul> tjaalton: im away...please open up a bug
<tjaalton> zul: ah, will do
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1019398 in lxc (universe) "Allow creation of container root filesystem in a user defined location" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019398
<hallyn> d'oh, actually i don't have upload rights to libcgroup
<hallyn> roaksoax: hey, are you still around?
<stgraber> hallyn: hmm, what packageset is it in then?
<roaksoax> hallyn: here
<hallyn> stgraber: it's in universe
<hallyn> does thtat mean it can't be in server set?
<stgraber> ah right, because nothing actually depends on it... it can be added to the server packageset but you'd need to ping cjwatson for that as it needs to be added to his script
<hallyn> stgraber: ubuntu-server-dev only had upload rights in oneiric
<hallyn> stgraber: probably should do that, but for now...
<stgraber> the server packageset is automatically generated from seed
<hallyn> roaksoax: would you mind grabbing the dsc under http://people.canonical.com/~serge/libcgroup_0.38-1ubuntu1 and pushing it?
<roaksoax> hallyn: sure
<stgraber> hallyn: are cgroup-lite and libcgroup still separate sources?
<hallyn> stgraber: yup, for now
<roaksoax> hallyn: can you also give me the .orig.tar.gz?
<hallyn> stgraber: the cgroup-lite scripts will probably move into libcgroup, but we have to drop the dangerous stuff so that libcgroup can  get into main
<hallyn> roaksoax: d'oh, yeah (it came from pull-debian-source, but just a sec)
<stgraber> hallyn: right, and when that happens libcgroup will automatically be moved to the server packageset (as the source of cgroup-lite)
<hallyn> stgraber: but we don't really want to go any time without cgroup upstart job in main, so for now i preferred to have cgroup-bin depending on cgroup-lite
<hallyn> roaksoax: pushed
<roaksoax> hallyn: done!
<hallyn> roaksoax: thanks!
<hallyn> wondering if ineed to blog to warn people...
<arooni-mobile> whats the best way to figure out where the majority of my disk space is used?  i remember doing something like du -chs *  ... for each directory is this the best approach or is there something else better
<sw> arooni-mobile: '$ df -h'?
<stgraber> hallyn, roaksoax: whichever of you generated the .changes for libcgroup forgot about using -v for merges
<roaksoax> stgraber: my bad
<adam_g> smoser: around?
<Daviey> hallyn: Hey, did you make any progress with that networking bug?
<smoser> adam_g, here for ...
<smoser> ok whats up, adam_g ?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1019424 in openldap (main) "broken build-dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019424
<adam_g> smoser: trying to back door into a cloud image by mounting and setting a static IP. any gotchas? running into problems with SSH access
<smoser> adam_g, you're wanting to ssh in ?
<smoser> with a password?
<smoser> the /etc/ssh/sshd_config will have to be changed.
<adam_g> smoser: no, with keys
<smoser> do you get console otuput?
<smoser> oh.
<smoser> you have no data source
<adam_g> smoser: well, either. im dropping a key into /home/ubuntu/.ssh
<smoser> yeah
<smoser> so you dont have a data source, and thus the ssh keys for the host dont get generated
<smoser> add a datasource
<smoser> (nocloud
<smoser> )
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1019427 in samba (main) "package winbind 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019427
<smoser> adam_g, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/cloud-init/trunk/view/head:/doc/examples/seed/README
<adam_g> smoser: just what i needed, thanks
<arooni-mobile> whats the best way to figure out where the majority of my disk space is used?  i remember doing something like du -chs *  ... for each directory is this the best approach or is there something else better
<guntbert> arooni-mobile: I start with du -sh /* to see what directory takes the biggest chunk
<hallyn> Daviey: no.  will look monday (if the libivrt-lxc one lets me)
<VampireTeddyBear> anybody
<hallyn> stgraber: libcgroup - -v starting from what?
<VampireTeddyBear> oh here will i set up my everlasting rest
<hallyn> stgraber: it was basically a sync, except for depending on cgroup-lite (which maybe i should have just not done)
<VampireTeddyBear> COCK
<IdleOne> !language | VampireTeddyBear
<ubottu> VampireTeddyBear: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<VampireTeddyBear> C
<VampireTeddyBear> O
<VampireTeddyBear> C
<VampireTeddyBear> K
<VampireTeddyBear> SPLOOOOOGE
<genii-around> Hm
<erichammond> arooni-mobile: sudo du -ak / | sort -nr | less
<erichammond> arooni-mobile: Or, to show a remote system's disk usage graphically on a local desktop: ssh HOST sudo du -ak / | xdiskusage
<arooni-mobile> interesting
<arooni-mobile> i new about the first method
<arooni-mobile> second is new to me
<stgraber> hallyn: when merging from Debian you're supposed to use -v<last ubuntu version> as a flag to debuild so that the Debian changes are included in the changelog
<erichammond> I think there is a fancier graphical interface, but I'm stuck in my old ways.
<stgraber> hallyn: unless it wasn't actually a merge, then the changelog shouldn't say it's a merge
<hallyn> stgraber: right, no ubuntu chagnes were retained.  i think i mis-labeled it
<Jman2213> Hey guys, does anyone have any experience with CoD4 servers running on Linux?
<hallyn> stgraber: so is that merge or a sync or something else in that case?
<hallyn> stgraber: have you kicked the dput?
<hallyn> (can't recall if i saw the ubuntu/quantal archive email for it or not)
<Jman2213> So I'm trying to start a game but when I type out the startup command line and try to run it I get an error "Segmentation fault" even though what I typed was to the letter of my tutorial. Ideas?
<stgraber> hallyn: nope, it's indeed a merge in that case, so the changes should have been generated with "debuild -S -sa -v0.37.1-1ubuntu10" so that the generated .changes contains all the changes between 0.37.1-1ubuntu10 and 0.38-1ubuntu1 instead of just 0.38-1ubuntu1
<hallyn> stgraber: but i didn't keep the old changelog entries
<stgraber> hallyn: roaksoax uploaded it for you, so yeah, it's already in. The missing entries in .changes aren't a big problem, it's just annoying for people reading quantal-changes as we're lacking context on exactly what was merged
<hallyn> i gather i should ahve?
<stgraber> hallyn: oh, then you didn't merge properly ;)
<hallyn> that's bc i sync'ed!
<hallyn> until the last minute :)
<hallyn> sorry
<hallyn> roaksoax: sorry for dragging you down :(
<stgraber> hehe, right, so we indeed have the same result as sync + another upload but with a single upload, that explains it :)
<stgraber> hallyn: next time you're in a case like this, we have merge-changelog that takes two changelogs and outputs a merged one, then you can use -v<last ubuntu version> and get a nice .changes
<arooni-mobile> whats the best way to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 LTS ==> ubuntu 12.04 server?
<hallyn> merge-changelog that works reliably?  sounds like magic.  I did used to hand-finagle them for big libvirt/multipath-tools merges...never used merge-changelog before
<stgraber> hallyn: never failed for me yet
<hallyn> i assume the two it takes are old-ubuntu and new-debian+oneubuntu-entry
<stgraber> arooni-mobile: "do-release-upgrade" is the proper way of doing it, not sure whether it'll let you do it already though. We only recommend upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 starting with 12.04.1 (to be released end of August)
<arooni-mobile> is this best? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Servers_.28Recommended.29
<arooni-mobile> ah ok
<hallyn> arooni-mobile: yup
<arooni-mobile> so sounds like i sit tight till august
<stgraber> hallyn: yeah, it should be able to manage it fine with these arguments. I usually do: merge-changelog <debian> <old ubuntu> > <new ubuntu>
<hallyn> oh i somehow missed stgraber's response
<stgraber> then I dch -i to add the new entryon top
<hallyn> stgraber: ok makes sense
<hallyn> thx
<hallyn> heh i should figure out how to do that ubuntu member nick thing one of these days
<hallyn> anyway, gonna be a very busy day on monday.  think i'm stopping for today
<roaksoax> hallyn: no worries
<roaksoax> stgraber: i guess it was my fault for not letting hallyn know that he should just said "Resync from debian unstable" and made a change
<Daviey> hallyn: cool
<goddard> how can i upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04?
<genii-around> goddard: Because you're not currently on a Long Term Support release, you have to upgrade through all the intermediate ones
<IdleOne> I would suggest a clean install instead of doing all the releases
<smw_work> goddard, I would just reinstall personally
<smw_work> +1 IdleOne
<IdleOne> that many upgrades will take a long time and could cause issues
<IdleOne> normally shouldn't but why risk it
<genii-around> goddard: As everyone is pointing out, a clean install is going to be less headaches
<IdleOne> and much faster
<hallyn> zul: oh, hey, i think we just need to cherrypick commit cf36c23bc952744feeb4d0b4fd81d7004bfed8cf from upstream: "Don't enable the AppArmour security driver with LXC"
<hallyn> well commit 73580c60d1003c7d93125a0f62b673818a5da9c9 and cf36c23bc952744feeb4d0b4fd81d7004bfed8cf
<goddard> ok thx
<moj0rising> hi
<hallyn> zul: yeah, that works
<hallyn> if iget a chance i'll push a pkg tnoight
<hallyn> zul: http://people.canonical.com/~serge/libvirt-lxc-aa.debdiff
<moj0rising> is anyone here?
<court_jester> moj0rising: o/
<moj0rising> hi, court_jester.
<moj0rising> I'm having some trouble with UEC and was wondering if anyone can push me in the right direction.,.
<moj0rising> I have installed ubuntu server 12.04 and UEC/MAAS
<moj0rising> after adding the first node, the dashboard shows a status for the new node as "commissioning"
<moj0rising> it has said that since last night.
<moj0rising> any ideas?
<Daviey> hallyn / stgraber: Did you see lxc 0.8.0~rc1-6 has just been uploaded to debian?
<stgraber> Daviey: nope, I guess hallyn or I will have a look at the change, but it's unlikely to be too interesting
<stgraber> the past few changes were either taking some of our patches (as upstream hasn't merge any patch in months) or doing some changes that we ended up reverting in Ubuntu (init scripts and the like)
<Daviey> stgraber: ok, cool
<Daviey> right, bed
<Jman2213> So I'm trying to start a game but when I type out the startup command line and try to run it I get an error "Segmentation fault" even though what I typed was to the letter of my tutorial. Ideas?
#ubuntu-server 2012-06-30
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1019460 in samba (main) "/var/lib/dpkg/info/samba4.postinst: 14: /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba4.postinst: /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl: Permission denied" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019460
<stgraber> hallyn: for the API, my current priority list here is get_config_item, clone, list, console and attach
<stgraber> hallyn: clone, list and console I'll implement in python for now
<stgraber> hallyn: but get_config_item would be nice to have in liblxc as implementing it in python will be a bit painful
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1019465 in samba (main) "smbd crashed with SIGABRT in raise() (dup-of: 1016895)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019465
<hallyn> stgraber: ok.  implementing in c will probably be pretty painful too, but less painful than save_config() was.  I'm afraid there is no way I can do it over the weekend though
<hallyn> zul: ok I went ahead and pushed that debdiff.  once it builds your libvirt-lxc woes - at least the latest ones - should be relieved
<moj0rising> Hi. Any UEC brains present? I've got an odd issue adding a node. It
<moj0rising> it's stuck in a "commissioning" state.
<pmatulis> moj0rising: you're using eucalyptus?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #991702 in nagios3 (main) "package nagios3-common 3.2.3-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Low,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991702
<matt_keys> quiet tonight
<koolhead17> aws is relaxing today
<samba35> if i allocate 1.7 gb ram to window and winodws doesnt use that much ram is there any way unused ram can be used by host system  using kvm and  ubuntu 12.04
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1019557 in squid3 (main) "package squid3 3.1.19-1ubuntu3.12.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019557
<Guest5175> Hello I  need help ugrently after upgrading from 11.* to 12.04 I get -bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory on everything, and I have 26 gig ram free
<spine55> /list
<koolhead17> http://serverfault.com/questions/403732/anyone-else-experiencing-high-rates-of-linux-server-crashes-today
<danley> Hi, I've got an ubuntu server installation with RAID 1. The server started to act weird today. It hangs itself after a couple of seconds after booting, completly freezes. after a couple of reboots I figured that it tries to rebuild the raid
<danley> when I stop that it doesn't freeze, but it does then when I try to update the kernel with apt-get
<danley> has any of you had a behaviour like that before?
<danley> actually, it hangs itself if i do mdadm -f /dev/md0  /dev/sdb1 too.
<pdtpatr1ck> maybe the raid is degraded and it is trying to fix itself? Might want to boot into recovery mode/single and try diagnosing from there
<danley> I degraded it myself like this with the command above
<danley> http://pastebin.com/gieThHe9
<danley> that was probably a stupid decision. :/
<pdtpatr1ck> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-6.html
<ea1het> Godo night....
<ea1het> How you doing?
<guntbert> ea1het:  Do you have an ubuntu server support question?
<ea1het> Yes... Will you solve it... ?
<guntbert> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ea1het> adaptec 2405 and lvm under branch 3 of kernel... Anyone knows should I need a special driver to make it works?
<ea1het> Thanks for solving my issue....
<ea1het> And sorry to be polite...
<ea1het> (now waiting)
<guntbert> ea1het: sorry, I have no experience with raid adapters
#ubuntu-server 2012-07-01
<xpistos> hello all. I am just getting ready to install server 12.04 on my main house server and I wanted to know except for backing up home anything else I should do? all the data is on separate drives.
<andol> xpistos: Might be worth taking a copy of /etc, just in case you have any relevant settings there you want to go back and take a peak at.
<andol> xpistos: Otherwise it really depends on what used to run on the server. Any daemons storing anything relevant under /var perhaps?
<xpistos> andol: thanks! I copied my fstab and exports so I think I am good there
<xpistos> deluge, and I think that is about it?
<xpistos> No if I can just find a blank cd!!!!
<escott> xpistos, why are you reinstalling?
<xpistos> escott: upgrading to 12.04
<escott> xpistos, and you just want to reinstall for the heck of it?
<xpistos> escott: No whenever I upgrade to a new version I always do a clean reinstall
<escott> xpistos, well be aware of kernel modesetting before you start
<xpistos> not sure what that it
<xpistos> is
<escott> xpistos, some graphics cards have issues. for a server you can just throw nomodeset into the boot if you dont need a gui
<xpistos> I might but only like icewm or awesome window manager tupe stuff
<nathwill> i just found that dspam fell over in my postfix+dspam+dovecot mail system. i've taken dspam out of the delivery train, and new mail is being delivered, but i can't get the mail in postfix queue to flush out... any tips?
<sbeattie> nathwill: postqueue -f didn't do it?
<nathwill> sbeattie, nope. o_O same errors... it's acting like the mail's still destined for dspam.
<daff> how come our Ubuntu 10.04 servers did not apply any leap second adjustments? when midnight UTC came nothing happened (not message in dmesg, like in Ubuntnu 12.04 servers), other than the time was one second out of sync with the upstream NTP servers. any ideas?
<jetole> Hey guys. Does anyone know which channel I could find ubuntu admins/maintainers. There seems to be a outage on a set of repos at the moment
<rurufufuss> what's the current fix for the leap second bug? restart, or update kernel?
<Kyuzo> First, which files to move from Windows to the server - the "obvious" is to mount "My Documents" on the server, but then the "Local Settings" and "Application Data" are all still local (and so need to be backed up separately). Is it better to put the whole of \Documents and Settings\<username> onto the server?
<Kyuzo> (Sorry - cut-and-paste error!)
<Kyuzo> I have a question about configuring windows clients to use a linux server (actually not Ubuntu, but I couldn't find any other linux-server-oriented IRC channels, and the question is about general structures anyway)
<Kyuzo> I'm moving data from a collection of workstations to a linux server.
<Kyuzo> The question is (as accidentally pasted above) which files to move from Windows to the server - the "obvious" is to mount "My Documents" on the server, but then the "Local Settings" and "Application Data" are all still local (and so need to be backed up separately). Is it better to put the whole of \Documents and Settings\<username> onto the server?
<Kyuzo> Secondly, where to put it on the server - each user will have a linux account, so it could go in the linux home directory and be shared from there, but would it be better in a separate "shared" tree?
<three18ti> kyuzo, what are you trying to accomplish?  Sounds like you want a domain controller and give everyone a domain account.  they you can log into each individual workstation with your domain credentials and have your individual user settings (I think that you can configure windows to work that way... not really a windows networking guy)
<patdk-lap> I think he wants roaming profiles
<Kyuzo> threel8ti: patdk-lap: The goal is to just move the data off the client systems onto an ECC+raid-protected server.    Roaming profiles would be nice, but not essential.
<three18ti> isn't there a dropbox alternative that came out recently...  the big sellign point was you hosted the "dropbox" stack on your own hardware.
<three18ti> patdk, thanks, I couldn't come up with that name.
<Kyuzo> I've heard that roaming profiles can be tricky to configure and not 100% effective, even with windows servers.
<Kyuzo> How would dropbox help?
<three18ti> to backup your data...
<three18ti> you've referred to "the data" a couple of times, and this is what we call the trouble with pronouns; -what- data are you talking about?  What is your end goal?  What are you trying to accomplish by moving "the data"?
<Kyuzo> OK.  The fileserver option does have the advantage that users aren't tied to one workstation, though.  Dropbox would be tied to one workstation though, woudn't it?
<Kyuzo> "The Data" (TM)  is a whole lot of "Stuff" (TM).  :-)
<three18ti> (I think "ownCloud" or TeamShare are the projects I've run across recently that are dropbox alternatives)
<Kyuzo> It's a collection of MS-Office documents, source code, you name it.  "User Data".
<three18ti> no, you can access your data from "anywhere" re: Dropbox would be tied to one workstation though, woudn't it?
<three18ti> brb
<Kyuzo> Also in "The Data" are a collection of Virtual Machine disk images, though they will probably need to be handled differently for performance reasons.
<three18ti> what hypervisor are you using?
<Kyuzo> A mixture of VMWare Server 2 and MS Virtual PC
<Kyuzo> Performance isn't a major issue for most of the VMs - they're just for "clean environment" software testing.
<three18ti> kyuzo, I think you need to take a step back and redefine your problem.  it seems to me that you have a couple things going on and are looking for a silver bullet to all of your projects instead of engineering a proper solution to each problem individually.
<daff> how come our Ubuntu 10.04 servers did not apply any leap second adjustments? when midnight UTC came nothing happened (not message in dmesg, like in Ubuntnu 12.04 servers), other than the time was one second out of sync with the upstream NTP servers. any ideas?
<RoyK> daff: did you check machines not using the ubuntu ntp servers?
<RoyK> machines as in ntp clients
 * RoyK doesn't know how well ntp handles leap seconds or how long it'll take to sort it out
<ikonia> I've found leap time causes problems with ntp
<ikonia> eg: the jump moves beyond the 5 minute threshold so never syncs
<RoyK> never seen that
<ikonia> you have to stop ntp, ntpdate, then restart ntp
<daff> RoyK: the machines are all running chrony and adjusted the time after a while (I issued a "service chrony restart" via puppet on all machines, just to be sure)
<RoyK> some more info here http://www.eecis.udel.edu/~mills/leap.html
<daff> but I was wondering why only 12.04 machines had the dmesg message "Clock: inserting leap second 23:59:60 UTC"
<daff> which are also running chrony
<RoyK> chrony?
<RoyK> !chrony
<daff> a time daemon, like ntpd
<RoyK> oh
<RoyK> I just use ntpd
<RoyK> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<RoyK> perhaps ntpd has a bug there
<RoyK> only problem with debugging that stuff irl, is that leap seconds only happen every 18 months :þ
<daff> I mean it's probably for the best that there was no leap second inserted, because apparently at least java and mysql go screwed by it
<daff> but I was wondering why 10.04 (with chrony) did not insert one, while 12.04 with chrony did
<RoyK> oh - they attempt to keep the time themselves?
<RoyK> sounds like a pathologically bad idea
<daff> I don't know the details yet, but half the internet crashed last night because of java and mysql issues with the leap second
<RoyK> ROTFL
<glance> http://serverfault.com/questions/403732/anyone-else-experiencing-high-rates-of-linux-server-crashes-during-a-leap-second
<RoyK> seems my blog is up, and it's a wp blog mysql in the back
<daff> I experienced the mysql problem on my home machine. at 00:00 UTC it started using 100% CPU, increasing the load to around 15
<RoyK> looks pretty decent from here http://munin.karlsbakk.net/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/index.html
<RoyK> that's a Lucid box
<daff> like I said, our lucid machines had no problem, since there was no leap second inserted
<RoyK> oh
<daff> but I find it strange that there wasn't one inserted. I thought that's the kernel's responsibility?
<RoyK> this is a Precise box http://door.nilu.no/mrtg/munin/DMZ/door.nilu.no/index.html
<daff> looks good as well
<daff> this not so much: https://blog.mozilla.org/it/2012/06/30/mysql-and-the-leap-second-high-cpu-and-the-fix/
<axisys> i removed the /var dir by mistake.. this is a new server.. short from re-intsalling can I anyother way to restore it? i installed another server on same hardware just few mins ago.. can I just rsync the /var dir?
<guntbert> axisys: spare the hassle and reinstall, there are a lot of symlinks there...
<axisys> guntbert: sure.. np
<daff> I've asked this before but didn't get a real answer. maybe there's someone here now who might know this: how come none of our Ubuntu 10.04 servers applied any leap second adjustments last night? when midnight UTC came around nothing happened (no message "Clock: inserting leap second 23:59:60 UTC" in dmesg). only the clock was one second out of sync with the upstream NTP servers after 00:00 UTC. any ideas?
<patdk-lap> daff, maybe cause you screwed it up? cause my ubuntu 10.04 servers say that
<patdk-lap> [9780753.205624] Clock: inserting leap second 23:59:60 UTC
<patdk-lap> root@patbox:/home/dswett# uname -a
<patdk-lap> Linux patbox 2.6.32-37-generic-pae #81-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 2 22:24:22 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<daff> patdk-lap: interesting, but how? we run hundreds of lucid servers and I haven't found one that applied the leap second
<daff> the all run chrony, not ntpd, but I don't know if that matters
<daff> all servers had the latest tzdata package from march 2012 installed
<patdk-lap> it does matter
<daff> how so?
<patdk-lap> tzdata is useless, if there is nothing to adjust the kernel using it
<patdk-lap> I dunno what chrony does
<patdk-lap> but ntpd notifies the kernel about the leap second
<patdk-lap> looks like 1.24 added leap second support for linux
<daff> I see. that explains that, then.
<patdk-lap> and the verson of chrony in ubuntu 10.04 is lower than that, so it doesn't have support for leap second
<daff> yeah, lucid has 1.23.x, so no leap second support
<daff> thanks for clearing that up for me, until now I wouldn't have thought that there was much difference between ntpd and chrony (other than chrony generally doing an easier and better job of keeping the time in sync)
<patdk-lap> odd, I have never heard of chrony
<patdk-lap> but I have been using ntpd forever, without issues
<daff> we have had issues in the past with ntpd (long time ago), with the clock of VMs drifting around like crazy, and ntpd not keeping up. maybe we didn't use it right, but simply installing chrony and removing ntpd seemed to have magically fixed that issue. so we stuck with chrony
<patdk-lap> hmm, time keeping on vm's is a totally different thing
<daff> yeah, the consenus back then was to use ntpd or chrony to keep time in sync. that's on lucid hosts and VMs (using KVM)
<daff> has that consenus changed?
<patdk-lap> dunno, I don't use kvm
<daff> I see. well, thanks for your input and help, now I can sleep better :)
<smw_> Anyone know where I can find sun java 5 debs for 10.04?
<daff> smw_: I don't think there are any official debs around anymore, certainly not for 1.5. but you can get old versions from oracle's archives, starting here: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/archive-139210.html
<smw_> thanks
<smw_> daff, I think I used to have it... then I did an update recently
<smw_> daff, I had not updated for god knows how long
<smw_> then after the update java5 was gone
<smw_> I can tell you my other ones are not getting upgraded until I find out what the hell happened ;-)
<daff> ubuntu and other distros are no longer allowed to package and distribute java
<smw_> so an update removed what was already there?
<smw_> that does not seem right
<three18ti> daff, I use KVM in 12.04 and haven't noticed a time drift, however, on previous version of Ubuntu I use ntpd.
<daff> no, that should not have happened
<smw_> yeah, still trying to figure it out
<patdk-lap> daff, this seems to be perferred for kvm: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/KVMClock
<patdk-lap> smw_ my systems still have sun java on them
<daff> smw_: may look here for clues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Sun_Java_moved_to_the_Partner_repository
<patdk-lap> so a update didn't *remove* it
<smw_> daff thanks
<daff> smw_: and then here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html
<daff> patdk-lap: our 10.04 KVM VMs all have kvm-clock set as time source, yet without chrony (or probably ntpd) the clock starts drifting wildly. maybe this is better in 12.04 as guest and/or host, like three18ti suggests
<patdk-lap> I use vmware, so have all mine set to vmware host time
<patdk-lap> haven't had an issue
<patdk-lap> did have issues with xen, but the documentation on that is pretty wide
<daff> who knows. seems to me that slowly adjusting the time was a better solution for us than inserting a leap second. the consequences of that event have been quite interesting (looking at java, mysql and big sites like reddit)
<RoyK> daff: dunno about that - I always run ntpd on my guests
<three18ti> hehe, wose than the Y2K bug apparently, re:  seems to me that slowly adjusting the time was a better solution for us than inserting a leap second
<RoyK> Tribaal: why not?
<patdk-lap> heh, I haven't had any issue
<three18ti> daff, I think it has more to do with the kernel than KVM as far as the drift appearing to have improved over previous versions of KVM.
<patdk-lap> mysql, linux, ...
<patdk-lap> I don't really do any java
<RoyK> Tribaal: y2k was a code issue, the leap second issue was on another ballpark
<daff> RoyK: I think you mean three18ti, not Tribaal, no? :)
<RoyK> patdk-lap: the bug was mysql only and java, not linux
<patdk-lap> royk, there is a linux bug also
<daff> RoyK: this suggests otherwise, no? https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/6/30/122
<patdk-lap> kernel issue
<RoyK> oh, for leap sec?
<patdk-lap> yep
<three18ti> daff, I think so, royk, I was making a joke I understand it's not a coding issue; what do you mean it was "on another ballpark"?
#ubuntu-server 2013-06-24
<xiaorong> Is there anybody instearesting in beaglebone?
<sgo11> hi, with ubuntu 12.04 and dovecot 1.2.0.19. I created UTF-8 (non-english chars) name directory but it doesn't work. I can not subscribe those folders. how to fix this issue? thanks.
<xiaorong> I think you should find where is the probmlem. you can just use english cahrs and see whether is normal.
<sgo11> xiaorong, I used english chars. it works fine. are you from China? basically, I created chinese directory name. it doesn't work. english name works fine.
<sgo11> xiaorong, I used "maildirmake.dovecot home/vmail/$domain/$user/.<Chinese Name>". in evolution, I tried to subscribe to those directories. it doesn't work.
<xiaorong> yes,i from china,Can you find something useful in the log
<xiaorong> gave me some time.i will find how chinese people do for you problem.
<sgo11> xiaorong, not really. after I failed to subscribe those directories from evolution client, I manually added one directory to subscriptions file in the server. then the dovecot log shows one line: " Removing invalid entry: .已发送". that's all.
<sgo11> xiaorong, thanks a lot.
<shodan45> I have a 12.04.2 install. apt-get upgrade wants to install linux-generic-lts-quantal, but also has linux-image-generic-lts-quantal "kept back". Can someone clear up what's going on?
<daya> Hello all,Have any one upgraded 10.04  server to 12.04 using Alternate CD-ROM upgrade?
<daya> While trying to upgrade using CD-ROM, the system turns to be ubootable, it starts but a blank dot only appears
<daya> Hello Guys,could some body suggest me  Alternate CD-ROM updgade for ubuntu server 10.04 to 12.04 works or not,
<ScottK> Riddell: For kcron, changelog needs fixed, it's got the issue with debhelper/compat version, it also has the -dbg depends issue, the first line of debian/copyright needs checking.  Accepted.
<ScottK> Oops, wrong channel.
<shankstaBytes> how can i setup a ftp account for a specific directory?
<Daviey> Good Morning Serverites!
<lifeless> Daviey: dum dum dum duuuuuum
<chinny> Am hoping someone can help me. I have an issue with intermediate cert and apache ssl config - IE and chrome work fine but firefox is missing the intermediate cert. Looks like IE and Chrome are following the Authority Info Access to get the intermediate CRT. I installed the intermediate cert bundle into /usr/local/share/ca-certificates and ran update-ca-certificates and it's showing in /etc/ssl/certs/. On the apache2 end I have specified the interme
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have made a bootable usb and i want to try and run memtest is anyone encountering an error message when trying to run it something about being unable to boot because an old ram disk
<jamespage> zul, adam_g: http://people.canonical.com/~jamespage/ca/havana/
<jamespage> ceph update for havana CA
<zul> jamespage:  +1
<zul> jamespage:  i need to find out why xen failed in the cloud archive
<jamespage> zul, thanks
<jamespage> yes indeed - looked like missing deps?
<zul> jamespage:  nah ftbfs
<zul> jamespage:  xen debian/control has something that is not in precise so kind of missing deps
<smb> zul, What xen ftbs (the Precise version)? And where was the fail again?
<zul> 4.2.1
<smb> That would be r or s
<zul> smb: its failing because it has "Built-Using" in xen-utils-4.2 part of the debian/control which precise debhelper doesnt recognize
<smb> Question would be what is pulling in the -4.2 dependency as Precise should be 4.1
<zul> smb:  im buidling 4.2 for precise in the cloud archive since its a dependency of qemu-kvm
<smb> zul, Hm, not the other way round?
<zul> smb:  libxen-dev is a dependency
<smb> zul, Fun...
<zul> smb:  not really
<smb> zul, That was meant a bit more sarcastic than it may have sounded :)
<zul> smb:  mine was equally sarcastic
<smb> We need sarcastic tags then. :)
<zul> smb:  indeed
<zul> jamespage:  trade ya? http://people.canonical.com/~chucks/ca/
<zul> jamespage:  http://people.canonical.com/~chucks/ca/
<jamespage> zul, no change?
<zul> jamespage:  nope removed a line in the debian/control
<jamespage> zul, no - its still has the same error as last time i looked
<jamespage> see PM
<zul> jamespage:  missed PM had to reboot
<jamespage> zul, new PM
<zul> jamespage:  fixed
<jamespage> zul, does it build against staging now?
<jamespage> if so +1
<zul> jamespage:  it does
<zul> thanks
<jamespage> adam_g, that ceph charm issue you raised a MP for is due to a change in behvaiour in ceph-disk-prepare
<jamespage> it used to always zap the disk - it does not anymore!
<psivaa> hallyn: hey, just had this one time failure in lxc tests, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5795530/ the next run passed though.
<psivaa> hallyn: i could watch it for a couple of more runs and see if i need to report a bug
<hallyn> psivaa: thanks
 * hallyn looks for an obvious indicator
<hallyn> my guess is a transient archive error, but the logs don't show that
<psivaa> hallyn: ok, ill keep watching this job then
<plars> hallyn: hey, I was noticing in that lxc test that it pulls the lxc package source and rebuilds the package, but this seemed to be only needed until the version we have now landed in raring. Can that bit be pulled out now?
<hallyn> what's the lp uri again?
<Daviey> http;//launchpad.net ?
<hallyn> the version i have in +junk/lxc-test just grabs the bzr source to get the api python test, but doesn't build it
<hallyn> Daviey: no, for the utah server tests :)
<Daviey> :-)
<jrgifford> Anyone else getting vagrant errors? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5795698/
<jrgifford> i get this for the 32, 64 of precise.
<hallyn> plars: yeah looks like that can be dropped.
<koolhead17> hi all
<hallyn> psivaa: plars : when i run sudo utah -r lp:ubuntu-test-cases/server/runlists/lxc.run by hand it locks up my terminal and after ctrl-c i have to /usr/bin/reset.  is that expected?
<psivaa> hallyn: i have not tried with lxc tests but when i ctrl-c some other utah tests i did not have to run reset
<smoser> Daviey, or anyone else that owuld know this ...
<smoser> i'm interested in getting fix for bug 1187429 into ubuntu
<smoser> debian now has a fix, via update of python-requests from 1.2.0-2 to 1.2.3-1
<smoser> (in unstable)
<smoser> that should/would normally just flow into ubuntu, right?
<binaryhat> im trying to set ssh to disconnect user(s) after 30 secs and its not working.  I have ClientAliveInterval 30 ClientAliveCountMax 3
<smoser> (as ubuntu's version was just 1.2.0-2)
<smoser> ie, guess i'm asking when / how often the auto-sync bot runs
<RoyK> hi all. any idea what 'IPv6 addrconf: prefix with wrong length 48' means? it shows up in this server's kernel log. I found some links on the net that told me to set net.ipv6.conf.all.{accept_ra|autoconf} to 0 to fix this, but apparently it didn't help. server's on 12.04.2 LTS with kernel 3.2.0-43-generic
<jamespage> zul, how much does kvm/qemu get in the way of block io for a vm?
<zul> jamespage:  no idea ... hallyn?
<hallyn> jamespage: well qemu emulates the hardware, so there it gets in the way
<jamespage> hallyn, but the layer is quite thin when a vm device is backed by an actual block device right?
<hallyn> plars: actually i think we may have problems with api incompatibility if we don't build
<RoyK> I think it should be rather thin with virtio
<hallyn> jamespage: yes
<RoyK> hallyn: using virtio or other drivers?
<hallyn> jamespage: why are you asking?  Is there some perf # I can hand you?
<jamespage> hallyn, I was considering the performance charateristics of ceph on bare metal and when containerized
<hallyn> conatinerized should have zero impact
<jamespage> hallyn, and when virtualized under kvm
<jamespage> hallyn, and you can directly pass through a block device to a container right?
<hallyn> yup
<jamespage> hmmm
<hallyn> jamespage: I think a perf # woudl be very interesting
<jamespage> hallyn, agreed
<hallyn> i don't think there is an io path htat doesn't include qemu in the middle at least a bit
<hallyn> so there'll be some data copying for naught - i *think*.
<hallyn> plars:  ~.
<hallyn> sorry, net hiccough
<hallyn> plars: the utah tests don't get run under < raring right?
<hallyn> (else i need to add a check to build on < raring)
<plars> hallyn: no, not at the moment. should be safe there
<hallyn> plars: thanks
<plars> hallyn: we do precise tests, but those use the old usit stuff
<shodan45> I have a 12.04.2 install. apt-get upgrade wants to install linux-generic-lts-quantal, but also has linux-image-generic-lts-quantal "kept back". Can someone clear up what's going on?
<shodan45> Why are some kernel packages set to be kept back, while others aren't?
<genii> shodan45: kernels get bumped when you do dist-upgrade and not just upgrade
<shodan45> genii: right, I mostly understand that
<shodan45> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5795976/
<genii> shodan45: is uname-r  reporting 3.5.0-27-generic as your current kernel? This is what http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-image-generic-lts-quantal reports as a depends
<shodan45> genii: 3.5.0-23-generic
<genii> shodan45: So then it's held back because your current kernel is -23 and not 27
<genii> ( would be my guess )
<shodan45> genii: my understanding is that I can either stick with the 12.04 kernels (apt-get upgrade) or upgrade to the 12.10 kernels (apt-get dist-upgrade). Is that correct?
<shodan45> both are considered "LTS" iirc
<jamespage> shodan45, not quite - lemme dig out the page
<shodan45> hah. just realized I'm already running the quantal kernel... I guess that came with the ".2" install media?
<shodan45> looking at the output of dpkg -l | grep -i kernel, I think I need an overview of how ubuntu names & packages their kernel packages
<sarnold> shodan45: grep linux instead
<shodan45> ugh. stupid wifi. >_<
<RoyK> Trying again: hi all. any idea what 'IPv6 addrconf: prefix with wrong length 48' means? it shows up in this server's kernel log. I  found some links on the net that told me to set net.ipv6.conf.all.{accept_ra|autoconf} to 0 to fix this, but  apparently it didn't help. server's on 12.04.2 LTS with kernel 3.2.0-43-generic
<sarnold> RoyK: do you need to set that sysctl for the specific interface?
<RoyK> sarnold: let's see
<shankstaBytes> how can i setup a ftp account for a specific directory?
<shankstaBytes> i have vftp
<RoyK> shankstaBytes: yes, the best way is usually rssh
<RoyK> should work well with vsftpd
<shankstaBytes> i actually just install ftpd
<shankstaBytes> i dont want ssh access
<shankstaBytes> im trying to give a friend access to upload files
<shankstaBytes> store
<shankstaBytes> but i only want him to have access to a specific folder
<shankstaBytes> is that hard to setup?
<shankstaBytes> RoyK: any idea?
<RoyK> shankstaBytes: sftp or rsync with rssh will inhibit ssh access, but allow your friend to use ftp-over-ssh to access the data, thus ensuring security
<RoyK> just google rssh setups - should be rather trivial
<RoyK> forget about what I said about vsftpd - not relevant
<shankstaBytes> ok
<RoyK> you can chroot vsftpd as well, but the passwords will be sent in cleartext, which isn't good
<RoyK> old ftpd should not be used, it's not secure
<RoyK> really, ftp shouldn't be used at all unless it's over an encrypted link
<RoyK> ssh+rssh ensures security and allows the client to use stuff like filezilla for file transfers, which should be trivial
<keithzg> Hmm. I have a physical server that has, twice in as many weeks, gone unresponsive and required a hard reset (not network connections, no video output, not even any result with Alt+SysReq+REISUB). I can't find anything remotely relevant in /var/log/syslog or kern.log, anyone have any ideas how I'd start to track something like this down?
<RoyK> keithzg: use a network console - should tell you what's wrong if the box gets a panic and shuts off local storage
<keithzg> RoyK: Both times I've had SSH sessions open, and have returned to work the next morning to see nothing more than "Write failed: Broken pipe".
<RoyK> then setup ssh keepalives on the client
<RoyK> ServerAliveInterval 5 in $HOME/.ssh/config
<RoyK> should do
<RoyK> putty probably has similar settings if windows clients are used
<RoyK> ssh tends to die without them in certain NAT setups
<keithzg> Naw, even though the company I work for is a Windows software developer, my desktop is purely Linux :)
<patdk-wk_> hehe :)
<patdk-wk_> keepalives are nice and evil
<patdk-wk_> they keep your nat connections alive
<patdk-wk_> but if you don't need them, they will kill your connection if you like suspend your laptop
<keithzg> This is within a local LAN, just a few switches inbetween my work desktop and the server in question.
<patdk-wk_> the only thing that would kill it then, would be a network outage, or a stateful firewall
<patdk-wk_> and it would have to be a network outage when something was transferring over the connection
<sarnold> patdk-wk_, RoyK, have you guys tried mosh yet?
<sarnold> I'm liking the instant-update still-connected thing just between my laptop and a machine in the same room. :)
<RoyK> mosh?
<sarnold> RoyK: it does some clever rsync-like things for terminal state and uses udp. It starts the session via ssh, so no changes needed there.
<keithzg> Keep meaning to try mosh, but haven't bothered to even figure out if it'd work on my phone (it'd work on my Android tablet, but I'd need to use a different client sadly)
<keithzg> Wait, why am I even questioning it? It's a commandline utility, *obviously* people have compiled it for the N9, heh.
<patdk-wk_> I look at mosh, but never really cared to try it
<patdk-wk_> I do most all of my ssh over vpn and it's nice
<patdk-wk_> I can suspend my laptop
<patdk-wk_> drive for a few hours
<patdk-wk_> open laptop back up, and all my connections are still alive
<sarnold> patdk-wk_: really? wow
<sarnold> that's not been my experience :) hehe
<patdk-wk_> ya, cause of the vpn, no nat issues
<patdk-wk_> but if you turn on keepalive, that will close them all
<sarnold> suddenly I wonder if I've got keepalive turned on :) hehe
<patdk-wk_> keepalive is great for nat issues, so good to turn it on for external facing ssh
<patdk-wk_> but for over the vpn ones, I keep it off
<sarnold> nice hints, thanks :)
<keithzg> Hmm. But no other ideas about how I might discover what's causing the computer to hang other than trying to get an SSH session to debug the condition for me? Guess I'll just keep a running tab in Yakuake until the next time it happens, heh.
<patdk-wk_> kind of doubt it's a hang
<patdk-wk_> as if it was, it would print something on the screen
<patdk-wk_> more likely an infiniate loop somewhere or other
<keithzg> Shouldn't Alt+SysReq+REISUB break that then, though? Although I've noticed that as of more recent *buntu defaults, everything but the final B seems to be disabled.
<weeb1e> Hi everyone, can anyone tell me what the most stable recent ubuntu version is? I have a large time trusting any recent versions after the instability issues I have experienced with ubuntu desktop in the past.
<patdk-wk_> keithzg, no idea, never had to do it
<patdk-wk_> define *stable*
<sarnold> keithzg: a great many sysctl keys are disabled now..
<keithzg> patdk-wk_: Speaking as someone who for years ran an NVIDIA TwinView setup . . . I have much experience with my system hanging, heh. Ohhhh NVIDIA.
<sarnold> keithzg: see /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf for details
<patdk-wk_> keithzg, I have always run with 4 monitors on nvidia, never had a hang
<patdk-wk_> so nvidia causing you issues, never caused me issues in twinview
<sarnold> keithzg: (sorry to derail the conversation towards mosh, I hadn't seen the problem description..)
<patdk-wk_> maybe your issue is something else? like the psu going bad?
<patdk-wk_> that can completely drive you nuts
<keithzg> patdk-wk_: Haven't in years now myself (although very lately my card died and I switched to a Radeon) but it used to happen all the time for me. It was indeed fixed with a driver update.
<keithzg> Anything using compositing ended up being a crapshoot.
<keithzg> sarnold: aha, thanks for pointing me towards the right config file, I had been wondering.
<patdk-wk_> :)
<patdk-wk_> maybe, just for extra goodness, see if you can disable the screen saver in the kernel, so the console won't go black
<keithzg> Hmm interesting idea.
<jamespage> shodan45, sorry - here it is - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<keithzg> It's on a KVM switch anyways, so no worries about burn-in.
<shodan45> jamespage: thanks, that helps
<roaksoax> adam_g: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5796755/
 * keithzg finally bothered to install Mosh on his phone. By typing "apt-get install mosh" into the terminal. Could literally have done that a year ago, yeesh!
<adam_g> roaksoax, i think you can probably get away with not doing that and have the template set paste deploy flavor == keysotne {% if auth_host %} or something similar
<roaksoax> adam_g: yeah that could also be a good option
<adam_g> roaksoax, its usually just unset by default . worht noting glance is currently the only project that sets that value in its .confs
<roaksoax> yeah
<roaksoax> doesn't really make sense
<adam_g> eh its definitely better than messing around in the api-paste.ini files
<adam_g> roaksoax, i just pushed haproxy + hacluster stuff to lp:~gandelman-a/charms/precise/cinder/pyrewrite
<adam_g> roaksoax, one thing worht noting is changing the restart_map that gets passed to restart_on_change()  from a dict to an OrderedDict, so that we can just rely on restart_on_change() to restart api servers + proxies in correct order
<adam_g> roaksoax, doing so turns the peer hooks into 1 or 2 liners
<adam_g> need food back in a few
#ubuntu-server 2013-06-25
<JRicketts_> good evening, anyone have a good guide on how to install a LAMP server onto Ubuntu? I am new at this and recently aquired a static IP from comcast and would like to host my own webserver. Its only going to support one site and would like to setup with either ISPconfig or Webmin? Thanks for support
<sarnold> JRicketts_: I'd like to strongly recommend staying away from the web frontend things, they are almost always without exception horrible code.
<JRicketts_> you know I have heard bad things about all excpet Cpanel, but I don't want to pay 500 bucks. I have heard you can run almost everything from the from the source itself
<JRicketts_> I have been reading up on it and have found that Ubuntu is a strong webserver software, was playing around with Centos then heard good and bad about both then went to linux.org and ready a lot of good reviews about Ubuntu, so trying it out
<sarnold> JRicketts_: I _think_ if you install the "tasksel" package, you'll be able to "taskel install lamp", or something similar, but I don't think it does anything that you can'd do yourself with "apt-get install apache php5 mysql-server mysql-client" ...
<JRicketts_> great thats the exact answer I was looking for
<JRicketts_> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies found this guide on howtoforge, its pretyt old but anyone think its about the same?
<sarnold> JRicketts_: I don't immediately see anything wrong with it, that's a plus :) hehe
<sarnold> JRicketts_: note also: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html
<JRicketts_> Sarnold, great, thank you for feedback
<sarnold> JRicketts_: have fun :)
<JRicketts_> i will, i think the only problem I am going to have is when I have everything setup
<excalibr> Hello. Anyone is familiar with lxc? Why it takes so long to be ready to use when I start it up with lxc-start?
<JRicketts_> I need to portforward so when someone types my domain name it goes to the correct computer on my network, I have my modem bridged by comcast, and my router taking care of the firewall so far. I also have godaddy hosting my DNS and SSL, so I need to figure out how to set that all up, but first need to install LAMP and Ubuntu
<sarnold> excalibr: I wonder if you have hit this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc/+bug/1193594
<JRicketts_> stupid ?, should the hostname matter since its on my network?
<sarnold> JRicketts_: the name mostly doesn't matter, but i'd avoid giving it a domainname of '.local', newfangled mdns things assume .local is entirely theirs
<sarnold> JRicketts_: the hostname will also be customer-facing in some apache error pages, so be tasteful :)
<JRicketts_> thanks for adivce
<excalibr> sarnold: Nope, can't reproduce it on my ubuntu. Maybe because I'm not using 64-bit ubuntu
<JRicketts_> sarnold: would you reccomend setting up the encryption for the home directroy? Its an option during setup? Will that mess with any system files etc to run the LAMP server?
<sarnold> JRicketts_: you can set it up if you'd prefer to keep the contents of your home directory encrypted when you are not logged in
<sarnold> JRicketts_: it's especially nice if you have multiple users and want to make sure one can't easily get to the other of another user..
<sarnold> JRicketts_: since my machines are all single-user machines, I'm content to not use the home-directory encryption and rely upon my hard drive vendor's whole-disk encryption. (Which is iffy, since hard drive vendors sometimes screw it up.)
<JRicketts_> Thanks
<sarnold> JRicketts_: (note that hard-drive-vendor whole-disk encryption requires a passphrase at boot -- probably not a good idea for unattended server)
<JRicketts_> i decided to use the extra security, i am not always around to look at the server and I think it would be a great Idea to do that
<JRicketts_> thanks for info on it, it makes since whats it used for
<JRicketts_> I just realized i like how Ubuntu has the Package Tasks, I see how it has LAMP in it... Happy camper so far :)
<JRicketts_> reccomendations for having openssh installed along with LAMP?
<roaksoax> adam_g: still around?
<fluvvell> JRicketts_, install ssh - yes!
<JRicketts_> i got it :)
<JRicketts_> looked i up, quick question for anyone... Got the LAMP server installed and everything working great! I even got the default page up and running... Now this is the hard part for me. I need to point my domain which is hosted by godaddy to my new server. I do have a static IP, but I noticed whe I ogged in onto the server the first time its using the DHCP fromt he routher which I expected, How do I portforward any req
<JRicketts_> setup but just don't know how to setup through ubuntu, I did make it static IP on ubuntu
<JRicketts_> found how to edit Ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<JRicketts_> sorry will look further before asking stupid ?s lol
 * JRicketts_ is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
<JRicketts_> anyone avaiable to assit in IP configs behind a firewall? I have searched the internet and just confused? Trying to access server from another source using my domain name from godaddy
 * JRicketts_ is no longer away - Gone for 30 mins 40 secs
<adam_g> roaksoax, heren ow
 * JRicketts_ is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
<ScottK> !away | JRicketts_
<ubottu> JRicketts_: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<iliv> hi, I was applying updates and I "lost" a couple of updates. Meaning, I saw in apt-get -s dist-upgrade output "Inst python-libvirt [0.9.8-2ubuntu17.8] (0.9.8-2ubuntu17.10 Ubuntu:12.04/precise-updates [amd64])" this line, and after running apt-get update followed up with apt-get install ...
<iliv> ... libpython2.7 python python-minimal python2.7 python2.7-minimal (i.e. deliberately omitting python-libvirt and other libvirt packages) apt now reports that a) the update is no longer there available b) current version of python-libvirt is still 0.9.8-2ubuntu17.8, i.e. the old one. Looks like ...
<iliv> ... nothing was upgraded (and that's good), but the updates are gone (that's bad). Has anyone ever run into a situation like this before?
<hadifarnoud> my ubuntu server is under DDoS attack. I managed to block most of it but I'm getting a strange http GET requests. https://gist.github.com/hadifarnoud/c761a50fa53b90befbf1
<thelionroars> Can anyone tell me what this means: pam_unix(login:account): account xxx has password changed in future
<zul> jamespage:  so would you be upset if i didnt include mongodb and happybase for ceilometer MIR
<zul> jamespage:  and we definently need new kombu otherwise ceilometer isnt going to work
<aandy> hi guys, i'm trying to force setting a pw (with passwd) via ssh, which fails for one of two generic reasons: Permissions denied, or Unexpected failure. Password file/table unchanged". the error happens when trying to put the cmd as part of the ssh cmd line, and not if it is separated (ssh line to login, then manually typing passwd), which leads me to believe it's a tty issue. any ideas how i can proceed?
<aandy> i can generate the hashed pw, but i'd really prefer NOT tampering with the shadow file myself (very ugly and error prone solution for what should be a trivial problem)
<psivaa> hallyn: sorry to bother you again but the floodlight test appears to hang and the bug (bug #1181315)that was impacting the test does not seem to be the reason for this hang afaik
<psivaa> hallyn: there is a VM active with this issue in the server if you'd like to investigate
<hallyn> psivaa: which vm?
<psivaa> hallyn: utah-10632-saucy-server-amd64
<hallyn> psivaa: looks like utah itself may be hung?  I see:
<hallyn> root      2584  2478  0 08:01 ?        00:00:01 python /usr/bin/utah -f yaml -r /tmp/floodlight.run -o /var/lib/utah/utah.out
<hallyn> root      2603  2584  0 08:02 ?        00:00:00 [sh] <defunct>
<psivaa> hallyn: probably.. but i was not sure why this only happens with floodlight tests. i was wondering if the following is any reason
<psivaa> 107       7065  0.5 36.7 1175516 184788 ?      Ssl  09:19   0:16 java -Dpython.home=/usr/share/jython -Dlogback.configurationFile=/etc/floodlight/logba
<hallyn> psivaa: could be.  but i don't know what that is, or the floodlight tests for that matter
<psivaa> hallyn: ok, ill ping utah team to see if they could shed some light. thanks for your time
<hallyn> psivaa: ok.  fwiw i started a manual run and it's going ok so far.
<hallyn> starting to worry this could be a qemu bug on the host...
<hallyn> though really utah bug seems likely :)
<psivaa> hallyn: ok, i assume that you are trying with today or yesterday's image because this issue only came up with yesterday's image
<psivaa> doanac: would you mind taking a look at utah-10632-saucy-server-amd64 in aldebaran to see if utah is causing the hang please?
<hallyn> psivaa: no i meant i was running it insside that vm
<psivaa> doanac: this is a floodlight saucy server test on amd64 and from yesterday the test appear to hang and does not timeout
<psivaa> hallyn: ohh then my question to doanac is more meaningful :)
<doanac> psivaa: sure. in a meeting now. so I need a bit
<psivaa> doanac: sure. can wait. thanks
<doanac> psivaa: utah is hung.
<doanac> the VM is logging to /var/lib/ubuntu-server-iso-testing/workspace/saucy-server-amd64-smoke-floodlight/log/utah-10632.syslog.log however, utah isn't seeing new messages in that file somehow
<doanac> psivaa: please open a bug. this is the first bug i've seen like this live
<psivaa> doanac: will do, thanks
<hadifarnoud> my ubuntu server is under DDoS attack. I managed to block most of it but I'm getting a strange http GET requests. https://gist.github.com/hadifarnoud/c761a50fa53b90befbf1
<kaje> My /boot partition filled up and now apt is choking. I've cleared some space, but I'm getting this error when I try to install anything: http://pastebin.com/bGtWrA1F
<kaje> What should I do to fix this problem?
<hadifarnoud> kaje: ask in #ubuntu. it's very quiet here and your question is more of a general one.
<kaje> I'm not getting any help there... Can I remove the linux-server package and then install it? Or will that nuke my box?
<kaje> Anyone else know how I can fix this apt dependency problem? http://pastebin.com/fvczXPZZ
<JanC> kaje: try to update the package list first?
<Semen_Dickman> hii
<Semen_Dickman> but.. is this where gay people talks
<Semen_Dickman> ??
<pmatulis> Semen_Dickman: try #gaygeeks
<Semen_Dickman> I TRIED #YOURMOTHERSASS IT WAS HOT
<Semen_Dickman> eyy bitch niggaz please help me to uninstall ubuntu
 * RoyK looks around for ops
<Semen_Dickman> ya fuck you nigger ass pussy admin bitch
<RoyK> thanks
<Pici> look no further, opman is here
<RoyK> hehe
<adam_g_> roaksoax, what do i run to get the latest saucy FPI image in MAAS?
<roaksoax> adam_g_: you mean ephemeral image?
<adam_g_> roaksoax, whatever cloud image ends up booting. theres a cloud-init + upstart issue that should be fixed in a more recent daily
<roaksoax> adam_g_: maas-import-ephemerals, but you need to modify /etc/maas/import_ephemerals to use STREAM="daily"
<adam_g_> roaksoax, thats what i thought, thanks
<savid> If I have custom logs in /var/log/apache2, shouldn't those logs be automatically rotated?
<savid> The conf file in /etc/logrotate.d has /var/log/apache2/*.log, however my new logs don't seem to be rotated.
<sarnold> savid: does apache properly close and re-open log files when logrotate asks?
<savid> sarnold, I have no idea
<savid> sarnold, I'm not sure how that part works :-/
<sarnold> savid: I expect the logrotate config file says where to find the pid to send which signal...
<savid> sarnold, well it rotates the other logs just fine
<sarnold> savid: the other _apache_ logs? or..
<savid> sarnold,  that is, I have _access.log and _error.log,  and those are rotating fine.  But I also have a custom log called _responsetime.log, and that one is not being rotated.
<sarnold> savid: hrm, does apache's configuration need any tweeking to know to close/open _that_ log file as well?
<adam_g_> smoser, in what log did you notice upstart upgrade borking cloud-init?
<smoser> no logs
<smoser> oh.
<smoser> /var/log/cloud-init-output.log
<smoser> if the upgrade has upstart or any of its dependencies in it
<vmuser1000> anyone running geronimo 3.0 on 12.04?
<adam_g_> smoser, is there somewhere else this info gets published now? https://maas.ubuntu.com/images/query/saucy/ephemeral/daily-dl.current.txt
<Chocobo> I am having a problem with nova-compute.   NFS needs to be mounted before nova-compute can start.  With upstart is there a way to ensure a certain condition before a service is started?
<Chocobo> or at the very least try periodicially to start it?
<patdk-wk_> upstart does both
<patdk-wk_> start on (remote-filesystems and .......
<patdk-wk_> respawn limit x x
<Chocobo> patdk-wk_: this is the default "start on":  start on runlevel [2345]
<Chocobo> so I could just modify it to:  start on (remote-filesystems and runlevel [2345])
<patdk-wk_> yep
<Chocobo> that is pretty bad add actually
<Chocobo> s/add/ass
<patdk-wk_> heh?
<Chocobo> bad ass.
<Chocobo> patdk-wk_: thanks
<gQuigs> on fresh reboot, sunrpc debug flags are 0
<gQuigs> but I have them specified in sysctl.conf and when I run sysctl -p they get set correctly
<gQuigs> what am I doing wrong?
<gQuigs> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5799593/
<smoser> adam_g_, i dont thinks so.
<smoser> (wrt maas iamges data)
<adam_g_> smoser, yea. looks like all other releases have recent ephemerals but saucy
<smoser> hm.
<smoser> adam_g_, yeah, they're failing to build. not sure why.
<adam_g_> smoser, hm ok
<LargePrime> I have a few virtual Hosting questions
<LargePrime> they are best practice related
<LargePrime> should i ask here or look for a apatche2 channel?
<jacobw_> LargePrime, we can probably answer most questions about virtual hosts here
<LargePrime> is it better to have all of the sies in the conf file or use site-enable
<LargePrime> is there a best practice for that
<LargePrime> or is it just preference?
<gQuigs> my issue was weird openstack issue, works fine in stock vm
<smoser> adam_g_, ok. maybe i fixed that...
<adam_g_> smoser, nice
<smoser> adam_g_, sent mail. that build failed.
<adam_g_> smoser,thanks.
<adam_g_> smoser, also did you see my late-night msg last week regarding openstack + m1.tiny?
<Vec_> Hey guys, i am installing ubuntu server. I am running a BIOS-raid mirror (fakeraid). I am at the point where i choose where to install the GRUB boot loader. Where do i install it? Under /dev/mapper/{array name}? or just /dev/sda ?
<shankstaBytes> how can i set a chroot on a user account?
<xnox> Vec_: depends, for intel raid /dev/mapper/{array name}
<shankstaBytes> i want their home directory to chroot them
<xnox> Vec_: for others that expose the raid array as /dev/sdX then well /dev/sdX
<shankstaBytes> is it a permission thing?
<shankstaBytes> i dont want them to leave that directory
<xnox> Vec_: you do want to install bootloader on the array.
<xnox> shankstaBytes: the two are arthogonal, as it's trivial to escape chroot and get & browse files outside of chroot.
<xnox> shankstaBytes: setup an lxc-container and let the person inside that, or a virtual machine and let them inside that only.
<sarnold> shankstaBytes: that's miserably difficult. this might be more to your liking: http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/Pam_apparmor_example
<sarnold> shankstaBytes: xnox's suggestions are also quite good, if the user isn't expected to be able to share data with other users or services on the machine
<Vec_> xnox: thanks, im on intel arcitechture if thats what you ment. so /dev/mapper/<arrayname> then?
<xnox> sarnold: intersting, didn't know about capabilities pam_apparmor
<xnox> Vec_: yeah
 * Vec_ started learning linux today ~
<Vec_> Alright, when i LS my /mapper i get like, erm, hold on
<Vec_> "control", "nvidia_cafjdbgb", "nvidia_cafjdbgb1", "nvidia_cafjdbgb2", "nvidia_cafjdbgb5"
<shankstaBytes> sarnold: i think this is more then i am going for
<Vec_> I assume "nvidia_cafjdbgb" is the name i'm supposed to enter as bootloader install place?
<shankstaBytes> sarnold: i am using vsftp trying to just let a person login to a folder but do nothing elsee
<sarnold> shankstaBytes: ah, could be, but it does save the hassle of trying to set up a chroot environment or lxc environments..
<sarnold> shankstaBytes: vsftpd has some provisions for chrooting, doesn't it?
<shankstaBytes> sarnold: ya but they dont seem to be working
<sarnold> shankstaBytes: aha :) any error messages in the logs?
<shankstaBytes> sarnold: oh im sorry it is working the issue is that the user can login via ssh
<shankstaBytes> i was just using sftp:// instead of ftp://
<sarnold> xnox: pam_apparmor is mighty-heavy artillery, very nice for enforcing some system-wide constraints on users whenever they log in through PAM-aware services...
<shankstaBytes> sarnold: i will have to look into as i have heard good things
<sarnold> xnox: but I haven't set it up for myself on my own laptop, so...
<sarnold> shankstaBytes: aha! confusing sftp with ftps is too easy and too common.
<shankstaBytes> xnox: i have looked into lxc containers and they are awesome but i heard not ready for production
<xnox> sarnold: =))) well on ubuntu escaping pam is harder than escaping chroot. so that sounds good.
<sarnold> xnox: hehehe :)
<sarnold> xnox: well put :)
<xnox> shankstaBytes: please define "ready for production". It's quite an arbitrary phrase, mostly used as a fake excuse.
<xnox> shankstaBytes: it's fully supported to launch ubuntu server, desktop and cloud (with/without cloud init) from 12.04 LTS and up, fully integrated and well supported in main across the board.
<shankstaBytes> xnox: when i hear that it means i should not use it because the creators don't think it is ready to be used in a real business situation.
<shankstaBytes> maybe we are talking about something else
<shankstaBytes> oh im thinking of docker
<Vec_> xnox: you were correct, grub loader @ dev/mapper/<arrayname> worked like a charm!
<shankstaBytes> http://www.docker.io/
<xnox> shankstaBytes: lxc is the most secure, stable, scalable container solution.
<xnox> shankstaBytes: i'd not trust docker, but they are working on better/proper underlying lxc foundation so one day it might be good...... but you can use lxc with LTS today ;-)
<shankstaBytes> xnox: i se
<shankstaBytes> see*
<shankstaBytes> figured out how to disable ssh login that wasn't so bad
<shankstaBytes> man i was trying to figure out a graphical solution to get done what i wanted but it was really like 5 commands to setup vsftp with chroot and disable ssh login
<shankstaBytes> some one said it was easy to break out of chroot?  Does that only apply when your logged in via ssh?
<sarnold> shankstaBytes: chroot is best considered a convience option than a security option; it _only_ changes the filesystem root for a given process and all its children. it doesn't stop sending signals, IPC, or ptrace; setuid executables can be used to escape, /proc/ can be used to escape, etc.
<shankstaBytes> ahh
<shankstaBytes> i think in this instance i would be better served just enabling some logging and reviewing it later
<sarnold> giving someone ssh access typically grants a huge pile of tools to users that could probably be combined to escape. but there's nothing magic about ssh being involved that would make it easier or harder
<shankstaBytes> sarnold: is there any way i can monitor all actions on the server by a specific ip?
<sarnold> shankstaBytes: not particularly easy, since a given remote peer could communicate via a huge number of services, and the actions taken don't necessarily obviously line up with remote-initiated vs local-initiated..
<shankstaBytes> sarnold: i am giving the user access to execute php scripts as well so really if they wanted to they could make a script that allows them to execute some code on it, but i dont think the default www-data user would be allowed to execute code outside of /var/www
<shankstaBytes> any experience with this?
<shankstaBytes> i semi-trust them so
<sarnold> shankstaBytes: the PAM stack logs logins and logouts to /var/log/auth or /var/log/audit/audit.log (if you've got auditd installed) -- but once authenticated, it is up to each service to log whatever activities would be performed on behalf of the remote user, and something like apache isn't going to go through the PAM stack...
<shankstaBytes> ill probably backup as well
<shankstaBytes> ok
<sarnold> shankstaBytes: ooof. defintely look into apparmor or similar tools.
<shankstaBytes> sarnold: its just a test server gonna do some development with a guy
<shankstaBytes> so not super serious
<sarnold> shankstaBytes: okay, so a guy you'd happily give your root password to and ask him to not abuse it. :)
<shankstaBytes> haha i dont know about that
<shankstaBytes> i dont trust anyone with my root! :D
<shankstaBytes> my time for setup is limited i guess i will just have to take a small risk
<sarnold> fair enough
<sarnold> your time is valuable, must be measured against other things you can do :)
<shankstaBytes> sarnold: it doesn't have anything important on it though it is pretty much a new apache setup
<sarnold> do consider running that apache/php stuff in an lxc or virtual machine too...
<shankstaBytes> sarnold: what would that involve?
<sarnold> shankstaBytes: I've never tried lxc outside of juju, so I'm pretty fuzzy there..
<shankstaBytes> sudo do-magic-container
<shankstaBytes> that would be sweet
#ubuntu-server 2013-06-26
<psyferre> Hey folks.  I've got a machine with a corrupted crontab file... Characters look a bit like if you try to view an executable in notepad.  Is there any way I can recover?  Maybe a system created backup of some sort?  I didn't think to keep backups of /var/spool/cron.  Any help would be appreciated!
<sarnold> psyferre: do you care about their contents?
<psyferre> It'd be great to get it back if possible... Crontab for a database backup server.  Lots of screwing around to get everything back to perfect...
<psyferre> sarnold: Trying to find some sort of tool that might be able to tell me if it just got converted to some weird encoding that I can just convert back to latin1, but so far no luck.
<sarnold> psyferre: seems unlikely, most useful encodings share ASCII in common..
<sarnold> psyferre: dying hard drive or a corrupted filesystem data after a reboot are more likely
<psyferre> sarnold:  Yeah... that'd be my guess to.  This machine has had some issues lately that might have contributed to that.  My googling didn't turn up any "secret system backup" of user crontabs I might be able to use, so I think I'm out of luck
<psyferre> trying to see if there's a log somewhere that might have echoed my previous commands
<psyferre> Ah, close enough.  For anyone trying to recover a corrupted crontab who might find this IRC log:  You can at least get a copy of all commands and when they ran from your old crontab by grepping syslog for CRON.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/56683/where-is-the-cron-crontab-log
<sarnold> psyferre: oh, hey, grepping syslog is pretty clever :)
<psyferre> Woot! :)  Works great for me... I knew when commands were being run, but not precisely what they were.  Score
<zwirc> Hi! Can i check if a user on my ubuntu server has downloaded or opened any root files?
<hadifarnoud> I limited access to SSH port and port 10000 and 20000 by an specific IP. it was all working well. after restart, I cannot connect to SSH with that IP. this is my iptable. http://pastebin.com/F1JNgw6w any idea?
<hadifarnoud> iptables -L http://pastebin.com/9vwgr5b8
<bananapie> can I build a precise (12.04) vm machine from a lucid (10.04 ) host using ubuntu-vm-builder ? I symbolic linked gutsy to precise in /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts.
<storrgie> I have a service (mpdscribble) that I want to enable (from the terminal) but when I do an update-rc.d mpdscribble enable it errors out saying: mpdscribble runlevel arguments do not match the LSB default start values
<zwirc> Hi! To install LAMP, is this the correct procedure: http://www.unixmen.com/install-lamp-with-1-command-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat/
<daya> I upgraded Ubuntu 10.04 Server using Alternate CD, but it doesn't upgrade the kernel. Plz help me
<daya> Any way to upgrade the kernel using Alternate CD
<andol> daya: Well, I have no idea exactly what you have done, but assuming you have gotten the rest of your userspace, your apt sources etc upgraded, why don't you just use apt-get to install the current kernel?
<daya> andol: Actually I am seeking some offline way, where there is not Internet connection
<daya> andol: I mounted the Alternate CD and run cdromupgrade script without using the network
<daya> It should upgrade the kernel as well isn't it?
<daya> andol: is there any way to make do-release-upgrade offline, I mean to point it in local repo
<andol> daya: Might be that do-release-upgrade has an additional dependency, but otherwise you can always point your sources.list at a local repositoriy.
<daya> andol: ok,
<daya> andol: Alternat CD should upgrade the kernel as well isn't it ?
<daya> andol: all are updated but not kernel
<andol> daya: No idea about the Alternate CD upgrade
<Pupeno> Does anybody have a recommendation on servlet containers to run on Ubuntu? should I go with Apache Tomcat?
<gnuyoga> Pupeno: why not, go ahead
<gnuyoga> Pupeno: apache tomcat works brilliant in Ubuntu
<Pupeno> gnuyoga: because there's also Jetty that I could use.
<gnuyoga> Pupeno: Jetty is powerful but i don't think there is a deb package available
<Pupeno> gnuyoga: yes, there is for Ubuntu 12.04; and there's even solr integration for both already packaged :)
<gnuyoga> Pupeno: ( am bit out dated on jetty package ). u r right i see a package http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jetty
<Pupeno> I'm more interested in which one is more straight forward to configure and maintain.
<gnuyoga> Pupeno: both should be equally easy. you can configure mod_jk ( Apache htttpd server ) to connect to jetty or Apache Tomcat
<gnuyoga> Pupeno: go ahead and install/configure Jetty. You will not be disappointed ( since i have seen Jetty performance is way much better than Apache tomcat ) and much stable in production. If you find a error irc is there to help you ;)
<Pupeno> Ok. Thanks.
<samuel_> Hi :)
<samuel_> Just updated our main server (running Ubuntu 8.04) to 10.04 with update-manager-core
<samuel_> Slapd is now broken and can't be configured with dpkg-reconfigure
<samuel_> I removed both slapd and ldap-utils with apt-get purge
<samuel_> then re-installed these two packages back
<samuel_> Is there a way to import our old LDAP database to this new LDAP installation ?
<samuel_> Thanks for your help !
<maxb> samuel_: Um. 'purge' is a rather drastic step, that usually means erasing all traces of the package. You may have deleted your database. Have a look what exists in /var/lib/ldap, and in /var/backups
<samuel_> maxb, apt-get remove didn't work, so I "had" to use apt-get purge in order to remove these packages. Don't worry though, the backups are still in /var/backups :)
<maxb> I am a little surprised that purge worked when remove didn't
<samuel_> There are also some stuff in /var/lib/ldap, as you said
<samuel_> I really don't know why remove didn't work
<maxb> The stuff in /var/lib/ldap might be the old DB, or it might be an empty new one created by purge+install
<samuel_> How could I tell the difference between these two cases ?
<samuel_> "ls -al --time ctime" says the files are from today
<samuel_> so I guess it's a new DB
<samuel_> maxb, my colleague has an LDIFF backup of our old DB, could it be useful ?
<maxb> Sure, just restore the backup
<samuel_> maxb, could you please point me to some online documentation on how to do that ? I browsed www.openldap.org, without success so far...
<maxb> I work with slapd from time to time, but I don't have the exact commands memorized. I'd have to research it myself
<samuel_> I'll have a look at the slapd man page, I'll tell you if I find anything
<samuel_> maxb, could slapadd -c -l backup.ldif be the right command ?
<samuel_> maxb, just tried slapadd -c -l our.backup.file.ldif and it didn't work
<maxb> "didn't work" isn't enough info for anyone to say anything useful
<samuel_> maxb, I'm sorry for the lack of info, I'm new to the LDAP protocol and it's way above my head at the moment
<maxb> Well, error messages are a good start
<gnuyoga> samuel_: i have don't good amount of research recently on openldap i can point some documentation
<gnuyoga> samuel_: for sure there is less clarity on many features available in Openldap 3 ( there are plenty of documentation on openldap 2 )
<gnuyoga> samuel_: do u have a old backup ? (  import our old LDAP database ) ??
<samuel_> maxb, if I remember correctly it was something like "slapd doesn't permit slapadd" or something like that...
<samuel_> gnuyoga, yes, my colleague has an ldif file ready
<gnuyoga> samuel_: then its easy
<gnuyoga> samuel_: i would suggest mv /var/lib/ldap and a archive folder and reinstall the package ( install openldap-server, openldap-client and phpldapadmin )
<gnuyoga> samuel_: dpkg-reconfigure slaps ( and enter the base dn if you remember, else check it in ldif file )
<gnuyoga> samuel_: * sorry dpkg-reconfigure slapd
<gnuyoga> samuel_: phpldapadmin is a easier way since it has nice cute web interface to handle all operation w.r.t import export of LDIF works clean without hassle
<samuel_> my colleague is working on the LDAP server right now, I'll keep you guys posted :)
<samuel_> Anyway, thanks maxb and gnuyoga for your help, it's really appreciated :)
<gnuyoga> samuel_: great
<gnuyoga> samuel_: BTW a decent reference i always refer to is here http://www.zytrax.com/books/ldap/ch14/
<samuel_> It's lunch time here in this part of the world, I'll be afk for half an hour approx.
<gnuyoga> samuel_: bon appetite  !!
<hadifarnoud> I limited access to SSH port to my IP address. I saved the rules and rebooted. after iptables restore, even I can't access ssh port. is the order of my iptables rules wrong? http://pastebin.com/F1JNgw6w
<gnuyoga> hadifarnoud: i just replied u in #ubuntu channel. U don't have a rule for SSH in ur IPTables ;)
<samuel_> maxb, gnuyoga, I'm back :) I had 200 grams of spaghetti, a grapefruit, and some coffee :)
<gnuyoga> samuel_: measure and eat !!!! its a sin ;)
<samuel_> :D
<samuel_> My colleague is also back from lunch and working on the LDAP server
<gnuyoga> samuel_: g8. get the system installed with required packages
<samuel_> yep, if I understand correctly my colleague is ldapadding some extra schemas in order to get samba working with LDAP
<Senor> How can I cancel those irrelevant process initialize at  system startup ?
<rbasak> Senor: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<rbasak> Senor: I'm not sure why you'd want to do this though. Ubuntu Server ships with minimal daemons anyway.
<Senor> rbasak: After my server startup , this command "ps -ef" shows me 98 process running
<Senor> So I feel it is fat
<Senor> for example: there are 12 kworker running
<Senor> 4 watchdog running
<rbasak> Senor: you can't do anything about the kernel processes. Best to just ignore them.
<rbasak> Senor: kernel processes apply to every Linux-based distribution, not just Ubuntu. They show internal workings that you don't need to worry about.
<Senor> why so many clone of one ?
<samuel_> gnuyoga, have you any experience with the slapcat command ?
<gnuyoga> samuel_: yup have used it
<gnuyoga> samuel_: shoot ur question
<samuel_> gnuyoga, my colleague is fighting with this command :) She tries to create a samba.ldif file with it.
<samuel_> samba integration with LDAP seems to be the last hurdle...
<samuel_> gnuyoga, we don't understand what this samba.ldif file should look like, and information on this subject is scarse
<zul> jamespage/roaksoax: https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/nova/nova-requests/+merge/171540
<pmatulis> samuel_: what are you putting in that LDIF file?
<klimtx> hello everybody
<klimtx> someone can help me about libmemcached installation?
<Darkstar1> hi all
<Darkstar1> If I want to start a program as another user, do I need to login as the user?
<Darkstar1> I'd like to startup tomcat as the tomcat user instead of root
<rbasak> !ask | klimtx
<ubottu> klimtx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rbasak> Darkstar1: if tomcat uses an upstart job, then you can provide the user in the upstart job configuration file.
<Darkstar1> No. I have several installed on the dev system
<rbasak> Darkstar1: then you can use start-stop-daemon to start them, which can set the user.
<klimtx> I can't install libmemcached on my server this is the error I get:
<klimtx> root@nc-ph-0078-02:/libmemcached-1.0.17# make
<klimtx> make -j3  all-am
<klimtx> make[1]: Entering directory `/libmemcached-1.0.17'
<klimtx>   CXX      libtest/libtest_libtest_la-server_container.lo
<klimtx>   CXX      libtest/libtest_libtest_la-strerror.lo
<klimtx>   CXX      libtest/libtest_libtest_la-timer.lo
<klimtx> libtest/server_container.cc: In member function 'libtest::Server* libtest::server_startup_st::create(const string&, in_port_t, bool)':
<klimtx> libtest/server_container.cc:241:9: error: 'HAVE_MEMCACHED_BINARY' was not declared in this scope
<klimtx> make[1]: *** [libtest/libtest_libtest_la-server_container.lo] Error 1
<klimtx> make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<klimtx> make[1]: Leaving directory `/libmemcached-1.0.17'
<klimtx> make: *** [all] Error 2
<Darkstar1> klimtx: use a pastebin service please
<klimtx> sorry :)
<Darkstar1> rbasak: I want to be able to start and stop them arbitrarily as I am testing some software.
<Darkstar1> two of them are set to use the same ports as they have two slightly different versions of the app I'm testing
<Darkstar1> guess not then
<rbasak> Darkstar1: in your case it's probably easier to make the port configurable from the command line (via a wrapper script or whatever) and then test that way. You might be interested in LXC or at least network namespaces. Or configure sudo so that you can run it as a different user. But whichever way only root can give you permission to run something as a different user, even if indirectly via a login window (via PAM), etc.
<Darkstar1> rbasak: Thanks, I'll just have to keep logging in as the tomcat user and starting them that way. much easier for the time being
<ianneub> Howdy all. I've been working through an issue with Ubuntu 12.04 cloud image on EC2 inside a VPC. It seems that cloud-init does not set the hostname in /etc/hosts. which causes hostname -f to fail. I'm wondering if this is a bug?
<rbasak> ianneub: can you check your behaviour against http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/cloud-init/precise/view/head:/doc/examples/cloud-config.txt#L397 - after reading that, do you still think that there's a bug?
<ianneub> Thanks rbasak. I did not realize that the default was false. Given that I wouldn't consider it a bug.
<yolanda> jamespage, zul: https://code.launchpad.net/~yolanda.robla/ubuntu/saucy/ipxe/ftbfs/+merge/171586
<ianneub> Perhaps there is an issue with /bin/hostname ? It will error out on a machine in VPC, but not in the normal EC2 cloud
<zul> yolanda:  you rebuilt it with the patch and it works fine?
<zul> er...builds fine?
<ianneub> (I can't believe i'm the only one having this problem, so I must be doing something wrong, but not sure what it is)
<rbasak> ianneub: can you pastebin the error, the output of "hostname" and your /etc/hosts?
<rbasak> ianneub: VPC became default for new customers only recently, and old customers still use non-VPC I think. I wonder if that's the reason others haven't reported this?
<ianneub> http://pastebin.com/eQfmkDJt
<ianneub> Possibly, that or everyone else using VPC is a lot smarter than I am :)
<yolanda> zul, yes
<zul> yolanda:  ok cool
<jamespage> yolanda, zul: please see my comment on the MP
<jamespage> yolanda, upstream is a good place to look for fixes first
<rbasak> ianneub: what do you expect hostname -f to give you, given that you haven't actually set an FQDN?
<yolanda> oh good
<ianneub> rbasak: I would expect empty string ""
<jamespage> yolanda, https://github.com/ipxe/ipxe/commit/238050dfd46e3c4a87329da1d48b4d8dde5af8a1.patch
<ianneub> but instead it errors, which breaks other packages that use hostname --fqdn
<ianneub> rbasak: maybe those other packages are bugged and should gracefully handle that, i dont know the protocol there
<rbasak> ianneub: you'll only get an empty string if the hostname actually has an entry in /etc/hosts
<rbasak> ianneub: this would require manage_etc_hosts: localhost at a minimum I think.
<rbasak> ianneub: perhaps the default is wrong/unhelpful on VPC. Do you know what happens with non-VPC?
<ianneub> rbasak: I can add that in for sure. It just seems like a pain if this is the default.
<ianneub> rbasak: hostname -f works fine on a normal EC2 instance
<rbasak> ianneub: do you happen to have the output of hostname and /etc/hosts on a non-VPC instance please?
<rbasak> ianneub: and what do you get - the empty string?
<ianneub> rbasak: here is a non-VPC instance - http://pastebin.com/T3iUv5nf
<rbasak> ianneub: thanks.
<ianneub> rbasak:it seems that /bin/hostname can do the right thing in this case
<rbasak> ianneub: more questions...
<rbasak> ianneub: what does "getent hosts ip-10-117-95-179" give you on that non-VPC instance please?
<ianneub> rbasak: 10.117.95.179   ip-10-117-95-179.ec2.internal
<rbasak> ianneub: but no mention of ip-10-... in /etc/hosts, right?
<rbasak> ianneub: can you see if that is coming from DNS, please? Do you know how to do that?
<ianneub> rbasak: correct
<ianneub> dig -x 10.117.95.179; that shows ip-10-117-95-179.ec2.internal
<rbasak> ianneub: and that's definitely coming from Amazon's DNS service?
<rbasak> ianneub: what about forwards? Does "dig `hostname` a" work?
<rbasak> ianneub: and does that come from Amazon's DNS service? Do you see where I'm going with this? Is the underlying cause that Amazon is providing some default DNS for the system hostname with non-VPC, but does not do so or does so differently with VPC?
<ianneub> I'm 99% sure that is from amazon. I launched a canonical ami and did not change anything else. dig reports 172.16.0.23 and /etc/resolv.conf = 172.16.0.23
<ianneub> rbasak: dig `hostname` a does not return any results
 * rbasak thinks
<ianneub> rbasak: i do believe its a difference in how amazon is handling things internally. so the question is, is it something that should be chagned in ubuntu? or amazon?
<ianneub> rbasak: or me? :)
<rbasak> ianneub: I think it's perhaps justification for modifying cloud-init's default behaviour. I think it should be able to work by default.
<ianneub> rbasak: i too would think it should "just work" without tweaking anything
<ianneub> rbasak: i realize that i don't carry any weight with that statement. i'm just an ubuntu fan
<rbasak> ianneub: I can't remember exactly what DNS queries it needs to do to compare. Could you please run something like "sudo tcpdump -nieth0 -s0 port 53" on both VPC and non-VPC to capture what happens when you run "hostname -f" in both cases please?
<ianneub> rbasak: yeah i'll do that on both and create some new pastebins. thanks for your help
<rbasak> ianneub: if Ubuntu images don't Just Work on Amazon w/VPC, then I think that's something that should be fixed.
<rbasak> ianneub: I'd like to understand this better. I'm just trying to build some confidence in what I think is the cause, and if your results point to my understanding being right then I'd like to see a bug filed and I'll draw the right people's attention to it.
<rbasak> ianneub: I appreciate you bringing this up, and the help you've given in getting to the bottom of this quickly
<ianneub> rbasak: no sweat. I'm happy to contribute what I can back.
<yolanda> jamespage, same patch  cannot be applied in a clean way, needs to be refreshed
<jamespage> thats OK
<yolanda> i'll test the build again before submitting the mp
<ianneub> rbasak: https://gist.github.com/ianneub/5868604
<ianneub> rbasak: I hope github is ok, I don't want to loose these pastes.
<rbasak> ianneub: looking
<rbasak> ianneub: that confuses me. Where did the system get the name "ec2.internal" from?
<rbasak> ianneub: I'm not sure what's going on there and I've got to run, sorry. But please go ahead and file a cloud-init bug if you think that "hostname -f" fails on a simple EC2 VPC instance started from an official Ubuntu image. I think that bug would be valid.
<ianneub> rbasak: i'm trying to figure that out myself. i'm guessing because of the dig -x. but maybe it is stored elsewhere that hostname -r is checking
<ianneub> rbasak: thanks again. i'll write up some more and post a bug
<ianneub> rbasak: I figured out why no one else really had this problem in VPC and why it was looking for ec2.internal on EC2… The DHCP settings had set up a domain name setting on the interface, which caused it to append that domain name to the local /etc/hostname. Apparently my company VPC did not set the dns domain name through DHCP. I only realized this when I created a brand new VPC on a personal AWS account. Thank you for your time 
<rbasak> ianneub: no problem. Thanks for checking.
<ProFlashback> Getting this when trying to install Ubuntu server LTS: http://pastebin.com/riKqNbi6 - ideas?
<sarnold> ProFlashback: was there anything useful in /var/log/syslog or virtual console 4?
<ProFlashback> not really, sarnold i'm viewing it from a monitor.. shall i take a picture of it? I'm not very familar with Linux
<sarnold> ProFlashback: if that's easier than copy-and-pasting, yeah, at least a photo is something.. :)
<ProFlashback> no way to copy and paste it really ;p
<ProFlashback> sarnold, http://i.imgur.com/04yt0km.jpg
<sarnold> ProFlashback: are those lines prefixed with 2050 showing hard drive errors?
<ProFlashback> sarnold, they show: http://i.imgur.com/jj87Qwa.jpg
<sarnold> ProFlashback: hrm. those look a bit more like CD read problems. does that sound right?
<ProFlashback> sarnold, yep
<ProFlashback> I think you are
<sarnold> ProFlashback: can you try a USB stick instead?
<ProFlashback> sarnold, I sure can. Do I just extract the files to the stick or is they something else I need to do?
<ProFlashback> (I'm using Windows)
<sarnold> ProFlashback: hrm, windows, I'm on pretty shaky ground there..
<Zw> hi!
<Zw>  What is the difference between byoub and screen?
<sarnold> ProFlashback: hrm, a lot of this looks .. iffy .. but it's a starting point: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Windows
<Pici> Zw: byobu is just a wrapper around screen that provides some fancy 'widgets'.
<Pici> it can also wrap tmux though.
<Zw> Is it possible to scroll in screen, byobu or tmux?
<sarnold> Zw: ^A, [ and ]
<sarnold> well, it'd be ^B in tmux, but .. :)
<Zw> what is ^:Å
<sarnold> Zw: hit control and A simutanously
<Zw> tnx
<Zw> do you know how to detatch and create a tmux with a name? (Like screen -dmS name)
<Zw> ctrl a d worked when nothing was running
<Chocobo> Hi all...  what do I need to do to ensure that an rc3.d script (S20openvswitch-vswitch) start BEFORE the upstart networking job?
<sarnold> Chocobo: can you re-write it to emit its own signal and then modify the networking job to require that signal as s pre-req? this may help: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#override-files
<Zw> Question: If i have multiple ips on my dedicated server, can i specify ip pr folder on the server? Or do just all ips forward like dns to the server?
<Chocobo> sarnold: so basically I would override the "start on" in networking.override?  I need to figure out how to get a script to emit a signal
<sarnold> Chocobo: that's my thought, anyway...
<Chocobo> sarnold: thanks.  That is a bigger pain in the butt than I was hoping for.  The other option is move part of my networking (setting the ip on the bridge created by openvswitch) into rc.local or something like that.  Both options seems sort of hackish
<sarnold> Chocobo: agreed there, neither one seems awesome
<koolhead17> Daviey, around
<koolhead17> KyleMacDonald, HI
<ruben231> hi guys how do i set nameserver permanently even i reboto server
<sarnold> ruben231: you'll have to rephrase your question..
<ruben231> sarnold: with ubuntu serer 12.04
<ruben231> i cant set permmanet nameserver 8.8.8.8
<ruben231> when i reboot its lost when i set it on resolv.conf , how to make this permanent somehow
<sarnold> ruben231: do you have the resolvconf package installed?
<ruben231> sarnold: i have this file /etc/resolv.conf
<ruben231> inside it it says any changes will be remove upon reboot
<sarnold> ruben231: then add your changes to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail
<ruben231> sarnold: how do i add in what format..?
<ruben231> nameserver 8.8.8.8 and nameserver 8.8.4.4
<sarnold> ruben231: it is just added to the end of the generated resolv.conf file
<sarnold> ruben231: so just add the lines you want
<ruben231> sarnold:  i have this only ---> base  head  original  <---i dont see tail
<ruben231> any idea..?
<sarnold> ruben231: hrm, not sure why I have a tail and you don't. You can also use 'head'.
<ruben231> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)#     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN <---------this is teh message inside the head
<sarnold> ruben231: yes.
<sarnold> ruben231: notice how it is identical to the message in /etc/resolv.conf :)
<ruben231> yes so i can put the nameserver there it will be still lost on the reboot process right..?
<ruben231> sarnold:  what should i do please help
<sarnold> ruben231: perhaps you should go read the indicated manpages to understand the process
<Zw> How to add a ip adress to ubuntu server?
<sarnold> Zw: see /etc/network/interfaces
<Zw> did add it
<Zw> but only know ip
<Zw> auto eth0:1
<Zw> iface eth0 inet static
<Zw> adress x.x.x.x
<Zw> hmm¨
<Spr1ng> Anybody had any success getting request tracker 4 running under ubuntu 12.04 lts?  I'm experiencing some challenges and would appreciate talking to an expert as the official rt irc support channel is not very friendly.
<Daviey> koolhead17: hey
<smoser> zul, ping.
<smoser> so i hear that python-[openstack-project]client
<smoser> are making good progress towards python3-[$openstack-project]client ?
<ProFlashback> sarnold, sup, you still around?
<sarnold> ProFlashback: hey, how's it going? :)
<ProFlashback> sarnold, so, I followed the steps.. When the server boots up the led on the flash drive blinks but it never boots to the drive
<sarnold> ProFlashback: some BIOSes require some fiddling to boot to USB
<ProFlashback> sarnold, I checked the bios and removable device is set as first priority on the boot
<sarnold> ProFlashback: can you hit a key to get a menu of boot options?
<ProFlashback> sarnold, in the bios or?
<sarnold> ProFlashback: at boot
<ProFlashback> sarnold, nope.. This is my server if it means anything: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Home.jsp?locale=en_US&prodTypeId=15351&prodSeriesId=374617
<zul> smoser: whats up
<zul> smoser: working through it
<smoser> ^
<smoser> so you're thinking that we have python3-swfitclient sometime soon ?
<smoser> and python3-keystoneclient and the like ?
<zul> cinderclient is basically done, novaclient is inpreogress
<zul> yeah :)
<smoser> good.
<sk1pper> hi all,
<sk1pper> is it possible to load apache2 status module just on one vhost?
<patdk-wk_> you don't load modules on hosts, so no
<patdk-wk_> !goal
<patdk-wk_> stupid bot
<Spr1ng> How does one go about requesting that a apt-get package in the repo be updated to the latest version?
<sarnold> Spr1ng: depends on the package and if you want it updated for just the devel release or for an already-released release..
<Spr1ng> RT is out of date, current repo package is 4.0.4, latest version is 4.0.13 with some major security/enhancements
<sarnold> Spr1ng: request-tracker4 is in universe; any member of the community can prepare a debdiff with the security fixes necessary
<Spr1ng> <- not a developer, no clue how to even proceed.
<sarnold> Spr1ng: you can find the open vulnerabilities here: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/request-tracker4.html
<hadifarnoud> why PSAD is so shit. any better alternative?
<blazemore> I have got a working PPTP server here, but I can't access the Internet at large through it
<blazemore> I have put net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf
<sarnold> blazemore: do you have a default route (for the rest of the internet) going through your pptp connection?
<blazemore> On the client or the server, sarnold ?
<sarnold> blazemore: on the client
<blazemore> I'll be honest, I'm mostly flying blind
<sarnold> blazemore: ah good, same here, I've never done pptp :)
<blazemore> My client is Windows, which does seem to have a fair number of networking options, but I wouldn't know how to do the equivelant of the "route" command
<sarnold> blazemore: but my assumption is that it winds up configuring a new interface on the client, and you need to tell the routing tables to use the new interface (and remote peer) as the default gateway for the rest of the internet
<blazemore> Yes it would seem that's happening
<blazemore> I don't know how to do it though; I guess that's a Windows thing
<blazemore> What I'm looking for is a kind of souped-up proxy: I want *all* my IP traffic (Not just http) to go via my server
<Spr1ng> route add -p destination_network subnetmask interface_to_use_to_get_there
<sarnold> blazemore: I think the 'route' command works on windows, but configuring it is probably right-click on MS TCP/IP and go  through tabs until you find routing..
<blazemore> Well I don't know what I did, but I think it worked...
<sarnold> uhoh :)
<shankstaBytes>  /leave
<GH0> If I have an X Server installed on ubuntu-server, how can I modify Xlib or make note in Xlib to extend NV-GLX extension to all displays?
<GH0> Because I believe that is preventing me from running Vmware with 3D acceleration at the moment.
<GH0> I have been trying to fix that, but can't seem to find the dtails.
<sarnold> GH0: does 3d accel in guests require installing vmware-provided modules / drivers ?
<sarnold> GH0: if so, have you installed those modules or drivers in the guests?
<GH0> sarnold, in the Guest OS VMware Tools, which is the drivers package is installed. Yes.
<sarnold> aha, okay :)
<sarnold> GH0: does 'glxinfo' show promising output on the host?
<GH0> I have been googling and posting on several forums in hopes to receive an answer, so I am not sure anymore what I can do.
<GH0> Hold on...
<GH0> http://pastebin.com/ktQYpHRV
<GH0> I am VNC'ed into the machine right now, but even if I log into the machine physically, I still have the same error messages popping up, so I can't believe that it is a specific issue related to VNC causing this problem.
<GH0> I have the "nvidia-current" package installed right now.
<sarnold> GH0: how about LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo  ? I'm curious what that does..
<GH0> Uh, looks like it presents the same text, but here is a pastebin anyways.http://pastebin.com/FQ6zF5BM
<rschmitty> any security guys around to help on http://askubuntu.com/questions/309033/unattended-upgrades-sends-attachment-instead-of-text  ?
<sarnold> aw, nuts. mine just showed which drivers it tried, and which config files it tried..
<sarnold> rschmitty: I can't find anything in the unattended-upgrades source code that would generate MIME or MIME attachments
<GH0> What is server glx vendor string: SGI?
<GH0> What is that referencing? Because I don't have any device called that on my machine?
<sarnold> GH0: SGI came up with the GLX standard, back when they still existed and were relevant...
<GH0> I notice on this: http://pastebin.com/QY0iF105 lines 970+ complain about GLX minimum requirements, not being 1.3 or higher, even though my nvidia says it has 1.4.
<rschmitty> sarnold: would other possibilities be the mailer it is sending with or my email host?
<rschmitty> also ty for digging
<sarnold> rschmitty: I guess it could be a mail server along the way trying to normalize all output to be MIMEd rather than allowing through old-school emails..
<GH0> sarnold, could I possibly edit xord.conf and add monitor/device's up to :10 so that it could somehow trick VMware into thinking that everything is hunkydorey?
<sarnold> GH0: I wouldn't be surprised if it would then just use :11 ..
<rschmitty> sarnold: anything jump out at you?  I just changed to a gmail address and got the same result: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5803192/
<sarnold> rschmitty: oh my!
<rschmitty> hah.. uh oh
<ScottK> sarnold: Doesn't it have to be a special amplifier to go to 11?
<sarnold> ScottK: hahaha
<sarnold> rschmitty: okay... heirloom-mailx may be getting 'helpful' :) note the '8bit' encoding description in the manpage, and perhaps fiddle with that option via a config file specified via MAILRC environment variable in the cronjob...
<sarnold> rschmitty: it is a bit involved, but I'm getting hopeful :)
<rschmitty> sarnold: aha interesting! thanks will start looking at those settings.  also just in case, is there an alternative to herloom-mailx or something more preferred? im still getting my feet wet and that was either installed with ubuntu 12.04 server or as part of the apt get for `unattended-upgrades` or `apticron`.  im playing with a VM so its easy for me to test
<sarnold> rschmitty: there's also mailutils and bsd-mailx
<sarnold> rschmitty: bsd-mailx is in main, which may give some indication of a preference if you've got no better preferences..
<rschmitty> gotcha thanks
#ubuntu-server 2013-06-27
<rschmitty> sarnold: success! (went for the easy route) installed bsd-mailx first and I got the text normally.  It appears that when I have no mailx installed the apticron package selects the heriloom.  if you want to provide your answer on askubuntu i will accept :)  thanks again for your help!
<sarnold> rschmitty: woo!
<sarnold> rschmitty: okay, posted. thanks for the report back :)
<rschmitty> sarnold: accepted :)  ...apparently rep is not shared between stackoverflow sites, I dont have enough on askubuntu to upvote your answer, but anywho, thanks again! time for food
<GH0> sarnold, seems the issue is VNC. :/
<GH0> Which is unfortunate, because I would think a shared VM running off a server wouldn't care about the window it is running in. Especially if it is going to be thrown into the background.
<sarnold> GH0: yeah, 3d over vnc is schockingly poor
<sarnold> it feels like the polite thing to do would just send a screen diff every RTT or something
<GH0> Well, I e-mail RealVNC (don't hurt me for using proprietary stuff). Because honestly, there is no better way to achieve this. I am not running ESX which would be nice, but, I didn't install it that way at the time, and I can't really retrofit that now.
<GH0> While 3D support exists over VNC in Windows, it doesn't seem to do that in Linux.
<GH0> They just need to add more OpenGL extensions.
<Patrickdk> heh, 3d support, I hardly even use 2d
<Patrickdk> there is no need to use more than vt100 :)
<sarnold> vt220 added something nice.. what was it..
<Patrickdk> I normally get colors and 132char support with vt320
<Patrickdk> not needed though
<GH0> Oh, I do have another issue, why the hell would this happen when all of my devices are SATA II / Sata 3.0 Gbps capable? [   35.443984] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
<GH0> Is there any way to figure out what is causing it to go to 1.5 Gbps
<Patrickdk> heh?
<Patrickdk> since when does, sata 3.0gbps capable == will be 3.0gbps
<Patrickdk> ask the drive?
<Patrickdk> bad cable, jumber on drive or card, sata card only supports 1.5gbps, ....
<GH0> Doesn't mean it is 3.0 but the drives are all SATA II enabled, so I don't see why there is the issue of it jumping down in the first place.
<Patrickdk> "I don't see why there is an issue" always results in, I didn't bother to look
<Patrickdk> did you check any of the items I listed?
<GH0> I checked the items listed around it when it occurs, but it is more foreign to me.  http://pastebin.com/TsVXcfpT  It shows up twice, once around the 2 second mark, and again in the 35 second mark.  With the one at the 35 second mark, I have no idea what any of that means. So no, I didn't look it up.
<Patrickdk> so you didn't check anything I listed above?
<Patrickdk> you only looked at dmesg output?
<GH0> There is no jumper on either end of the device. Not entirely sure what cable to pull, but I just replaced everyone of them, the sata card supports 3.0
<GH0> I only noticed this on my last boot up, and before I tear the system apart, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't something that would have been caused by software, or if there was a way to narrow down the issue prior to tearing the system apart.
<Patrickdk> your cdrom supports 3gbps?
<Patrickdk> seriously, there is no way a dvd drive is going get >150MB/sec
<Patrickdk> http://www.samsung.com/ph/consumer/monitor-peripherals-printer/optical-disc-drive/dvd-rw-drive/SH-S223C/RSBF-spec
<Patrickdk> show me on that page, where it says supports 3.0GBPS sata2
<Babin> Hi all , I have installed Ubuntu server 12.04 and now i need to setup apt- chache-ng server how can i do it , help me for step by step procedures
<Babin> I have installed Ubuntu server 12.04 and now i need to setup apt- chache-ng server how can i do it , help me for step by step procedures+
<smadamr> hello, can anyone provide some info on best solving a full hdd issue? Is it best to add another HDD (if slots available) or to add network storage? Are there any resources I can learn about this?
<TJ-> Is there a dedicated channel for XCP XAPI package issues?
<TJ-> Any idea where the XCP-XAPI plugins (extauth, etc.) have got to - they seem to be missing from xcp-xapi?
<zetheroo> How does one install Ubuntu Server 12.04 on ZFS?
<acidflash> I don think that makes sense.
<acidflash> zetheroo: ZFS is a file system, Ubuntu server is an operating system. you "cant" install Ubuntu server on "ZFS", you can use ZFS as an FS on Ubuntu server "after" you install it. Unless you mean format the disk using ZFS during the installation process, which I dont think is currently possible, since ZFS is not "officially" supported on linux. There is a spin-off, but not officially supported.
<maswan> zetheroo: you add the https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/stable ppa to install ZFS on Ubuntu
<acidflash> maswan: you mis-understood his question, he wants to install the OS on ZFS, ie: during ubuntu server setup, have ZFS available.
<zetheroo> so if I install Ubuntu Server on an ext4 partition and then later install the ZFS packages ... do I then convert my ext4 partitions to ZFS?
<maswan> zetheroo: no, you don't
<maswan> zetheroo: if you want to run zfs on the root filesystem you need to do some additional steps
<zetheroo> so there is no way to get Ubuntu Server to 'live' on a ZFS filesystem?
<zetheroo> I see
<maswan> zetheroo: see https://github.com/rlaager/zfs/wiki/HOWTO-Install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem for instance
<maswan> zetheroo: Mostly, I'd recommend staying with known stable and supported ext4/xfs for the OS and then use ZFS for data disks, but if you want to it is possible to do ZFS root too. Just not easy, and it might be prone to breakage.
<yolanda> jamespage, zul: https://code.launchpad.net/~yolanda.robla/ubuntu/saucy/ipxe/ftbfs/+merge/171754
<yolanda> applied the upstream patch
<zetheroo> is there a way to install Ubuntu Server to a USB Flash drive so that it always lives there and boots from there?
<maswan> zetheroo: shouldn't be that hard, but it will be very slow
<sarthor> HI, ubuntu server 13.04 empty /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules also one lan card is showing "p7p1" other LAN  is not listed
<funkyHat> zetheroo: plug in the USB flash drive, run the installer from a CD or a different flash drive, select the flash drive as your /
<sarthor_> f
<sarthor_> f
<sarthor_> HI, ubuntu server 13.04 empty /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules also one lan card is showing "p7p1" other LAN  is not listed
<sarthor> Sorry double pasted.
<funkyHat> Is this because of the new consistent (as opposed to persistent) device naming thing in udev? I can't remember whether that was enabled by default on ubuntu server yet...
<rbasak> biosdevname
<funkyHat> I assume that the other card not appearing is a separate issue
<funkyHat> Yes that
<sarthor> now how to solve this problem. I can not configure my LAN cards,
<TJ-> sarthor: Check for the missing Ethernet adapter, e.g. "lspci -nn" then check if a driver is loaded for it. E.g. if the Ethernet adapter is at 06:07.0 then "lspci -nnvvv -s 06:07.0" and look at "Kernel (driver in use|modules)"
<sarthor> TJ-, both are 100% lan cards
<sarthor> TJ-, and I can see both LAN cards in lspci
<yolanda> jamespage, zul, about the server banners for postgresql, the check for version should be done in the client or in the server?
<yolanda> a telnet in postgres doesn't even show the version
<yolanda> and a SELECT VERSION() already shows Ubuntu/Linaro
<mikal> Do the packages for nova still use sqlite by default?
<yolanda> what was the url for checking the launchpad errors for branches? i found that openssh branch is outdated
<caribou> I have a Maas semantic question :
<caribou> the settings pages states(around the proxy field) :
<caribou> "This is used by the cluster and region controllers for downloading PXE boot images and other provisioning-related resources. It is not passed into provisioned nodes."
<maxb> yolanda: Sounds like you want http://package-import.ubuntu.com/
<caribou> The statement "It is not passed into the provisioned nodes" since the preseed does have the proxy defined
<yolanda> maxb, thx
<caribou> The statement is *false* is what I meant
<rbasak> caribou: is it the same setting?
<rbasak> (that gets passed through)
<caribou> rbasak: yeah, If I define a proxy in the field, it makes it into the preseed of the node
<rbasak> caribou: into apt's configuration, or just the installer? Sounds like the documentation's wrong to me, too, then.
<caribou> rbasak: well, I need to comission one node to find out, but it's clearly listed in the node's preseed file :
<rbasak> IMHO, the basic implementation of a proxy setting should use that proxy for *everything* where possible. I think that using the proxy only for selected things is a much rarer use case.
<caribou> rbasak: d-i     mirror/http/proxy string http://192.168.124.3:8000/
<caribou> rbasak: hmm, hold on, this is not what is defined in the proxy field
<yolanda> found this problem for openssh: http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/openssh.html#2012-07-04 12:48:07.322841
<yolanda> bzrlib.plugins.builddeb.errors.PackageVersionNotPresent: openssh 5.8p1 was not found in <PristineTarSource at file:///srv/package-import.canonical.com/new/updates/openssh/oneiric/>.
<yolanda> how can this be solved?
<caribou> rbasak: my proxy definition is 192.186.124.1:9999/
<caribou> rbasak: let me add another node w/o the proxy field filled up
<caribou> rbasak: I get it into the preseed of the new node I just created even if the field is empty
<caribou> rbasak: this might come from the pkg configuration; this proxy URL doesn't look right to me
<caribou> rbasak: I must step out, will do more tests when I return
<Jeeves_> Hi!
<Jeeves_> Q: I've got an 'sync'-option in /etc/fstab for my nfs-mount. But it is ignored
<zul> jamespage:  so neutron/quantum how do you think we should handle it?
<yossarianuk> what is the best way of doing SSD + RAID + TRIM at present ?
<yossarianuk> for ubuntu 12.04.
<xnox> yossarianuk: do not use TRIM with RAID.
<xnox> as it can lead to dataloss.
<xnox> yossarianuk: plus it's fully available only in latest mdadm releases, not sure if it all is available in 12.04.
<yossarianuk> xnox: does that include HWRAID as well as MDRAID ?
<yossarianuk> xnox: its not
<xnox> yossarianuk: hardware / fakeraid should be fine.
<xnox> .... but then again check trim support on the hardware/fake raid solution you are choosing, it might not support trim.
<yossarianuk> xnox: the HW doesn't - HP smart array - is RAID still o.k without TRIM.
<xnox> yossarianuk: yes.
<xnox> without TRIM all/any are fine. and you still get IO performance boost from SSD.
<yossarianuk> xnox: thanks for the info !
<resno> ive got a question about using rsync to backup. which is better to iniate from backup server calling to server or opposite?
<TJ-> resno: Instinct says from the target, but whichever way it has to move data about the files found over the net
<resno> TJ-: ya, a collegue opened up root ssh access and is doing rsyncs from remote to server... and i just wanted another opinion before changing it
<TJ-> resno: Would make sense from organisational point-of-view, to have it all run from the back-up server though
<TJ-> resno: One place for scripts, cron jobs, etc.
<resno> but then having permitting root login access via ssh?
<genii> If you have multiple machines you backup to a central point, having it done centrally there makes more sense
<TJ-> resno: I wouldn't allow root access, I'd create a backup account with sufficient privileges (maybe part of the mythical 'wheel' group)
<TJ-> resno: That way, you can restrict the back-up user in what they can do
<resno> ok, thats a more resonable idea
<genii> Alternately add specific commands for only that account in sudoers
<genii> ( so they can run rsync, etc)
<GH0> Is there any way I can verify that the DAMAGE extension is running on X?
<resno> ok thanks TJ- genii
<TJ-> You really should be using the rsync daemon though, which avoids the whole root issue entirely. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync#Rsync_Daemon
<resno> heh, rsync daemon
<yossarianuk>  I take it If I am not using TRIM I do not use the 'discard' mount option ?
<patdk-wk_> yep
<yossarianuk> patdk-wk_: if you were responding to me thanks !
<patdk-wk_> well, you could use discard, but it would do nothing
<patdk-wk_> discard enables TRIM on ata/sata, and UNMAP on scsi/sas
<patdk-wk_> if your stuff doesn't support it, it will just ignore it
<ikonia> yossarianuk: haven't we had this discussion already ?
<patdk-wk_> ikonia, not in the last hour :)
<ikonia> patdk-wk_: I think we did, in #ubuntu, about 25 minutes ago
<ikonia> hence my surprise that the same thing is being repeated again with the same person
<yossarianuk>  ikonia: I was just checking if I needed the mount option when not using trim
<ikonia> what mount option ?
<ikonia> 14:28 < yossarianuk> what is the best way of doing SSD + RAID + TRIM at present
<yossarianuk> previous conversations made me realise to not use TRIM
<patdk-wk_> :)
<ikonia> and that's not "a mount option" thats the exact word for word question you asked in #ubuntu
<yossarianuk> mount option 'discard'
<patdk-wk_> actually it was in this channel too 50min ago
<ikonia> 14:28 < yossarianuk> what is the best way of doing SSD + RAID + TRIM at present? For Ubuntu 12.04?
<resno> ya, i just saw it before my quesition
<ikonia> so that's the same question just being asked over and over again despite getting told the answer each time
<patdk-wk_> needed a 4th opinion
<resno> heh
<ikonia> I don't massivly care, I'm just surprised that it's not clear
<yossarianuk> no - i was confirming if I should use the 'dicard' option (fstab) when not using trim - due to earlier conversations I now realise with my HW I should not use TRIM.
<ikonia> or wonderig if there is something that's not being explained well
<yossarianuk> no its been explained fine.
<patdk-wk_> using hardware raid, the trim will be ignored, and it shouldn't even be using trim, but unmap
<yossarianuk> got it thanks
<yossarianuk> and thanks for all people who have given advice..
<yossarianuk> RAID+SSD seems a bit catch22 at present.
<yossarianuk> (which is the best book of all time)
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm testing the ubuntu-cloud images in my own Devstack environment, and they take a long time to boot because they're trying to mount /tmp and whatnot ... posting errors like "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait, or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery" to the log.
<FunnyLookinHat> Any idea on how to avoid that ?
<urthmover> I'm struggling trying to get vhosts to work with a default apache2 installation on a 12.04 server.  Does anyone have some spare time to help me debug this?
<urthmover> root@prod2:/etc/apache2/sites-enabled# apache2ctl -S
<urthmover> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 10.182.12.34 for ServerName
<urthmover> VirtualHost configuration:
<urthmover> wildcard NameVirtualHosts and _default_ servers:
<urthmover> *:80                   is a NameVirtualHost default server iceadm.sparklingice.jpdmi.com (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/iceadm.sparklingice.jpdmi.com.conf:1) port 80 namevhost iceadm.sparklingice.jpdmi.com (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/iceadm.sparklingice.jpdmi.com.conf:1) port 80 namevhost prod.sparklingice.jpdmi.com (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/prod.sparklingice.jpdmi.com.conf:1)
<urthmover>  port 8 namevhost 10.1821.12.34 (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/z000-default:1)
<urthmover> Syntax OK
<urthmover> yet I only see the first site no matter which URL I go to
<shauno> urthmover: "port 8 namevhost 10.1821.12.34" is that a typo or straight from the file?  both that port and that IP look unrealistic
<urthmover> must have been a pste messup
<patdk-wk_> straight from the file, the dns name 10.1821.12.34
<patdk-wk_> note it says namevhost, not ip
<FunnyLookinHat> urthmover, probably a question for #httpd  - but have you setup a ServerAlias for each virtual host ?
<FunnyLookinHat> You also don't need a namevirtualhosts config iirc unless you're doing some funky proxying
<FunnyLookinHat> Lastly - make sure that you've enabled all of your virtual hosts ( ls /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/  should show all of the ones you want live )
<urthmover> FunnyLookinHat: You're right I'm in there now actually thanks guys
<FunnyLookinHat> urthmover, good luck :D
<urthmover> FunnyLookinHat: thanks
<thegoat> is there a flag i can turn on in my init script to see where it's bombing out?
<shankstaBytes> i can connect to my server via ftp and i also can from an external ip address, but people from india can't
<shankstaBytes> any idea why
<shankstaBytes> im in the USA
<sarnold> shankstaBytes: FTP is a horrible protocol. If the FTP server is behind one NAT firewall and a client tries to connect from behind another NAT firewall, there's a good chance it'll never work.
<shankstaBytes> sarnold: but it works from me on a remote ip
<shankstaBytes> sarnold: or you mean they are behind NAT?
<sarnold> shankstaBytes: yeah, if your indian users are behind a NAT firewall..
<sarnold> .. or even a poor regular firewall.
<shankstaBytes> sarnold: odd because i had 2 indian users say they can't reach my ftp
<shankstaBytes> sarnold: are you in the US?
<sarnold> shankstaBytes: yes
<shankstaBytes> just curious maybe you could test it
<shankstaBytes> sarnold: they can connect to my database and apache just not ftp
<shankstaBytes> should they use a VPN or something?
<sarnold> shankstaBytes: a VPN could improve it, yes, but if you could just switch to sftp instead, that'd probably also solve it
<shankstaBytes> sarnold: im using vsftp
<shankstaBytes> because it allows me to chroot easily
<shankstaBytes> i dont want the person to be able to execute any commands
<shankstaBytes> just access files
<TimRe> can anybody tell me why on 12.04.2 the dns numbers keep getting erased for after an hard shutdown of the server?
<Pupeno> Any ideas how to make jetty see the installed slf4j? I'm getting this error when starting jetty, the package is installed: 501 [main] WARN org.mortbay.log - failed SolrRequestFilter: org.apache.solr.common.SolrException: Could not find necessary SLF4j logging jars. If using Jetty, the SLF4j logging jars need to go in the jetty lib/ext directory. For other containers, the corresponding directory should
<Pupeno> be used. For more information, see: http://wiki.apache.org/solr/SolrLogging
<superboot> Any hints on how to install virtualbox on a headless/X11-less server, or what channel would be best suited to get answers? I've added the Orical Virutalbox repo.
<TimRe> anybody know the answer to my question
<superboot> TimRe: I came in too late to see it. Post again if you want me to take a stab at it.
<TimRe> can anybody tell me why on 12.04.2 the dns numbers keep getting erased for after an hard shutdown of the server?
<superboot> TimRe: If you are talking about the entry in resolv.conf, I may have an answer.
<TimRe> yes in the entry in resolv.conf
<superboot> Ok, if I remember correctly it has to do with it being dynamicly set by "resolvconf". Try man resolvconf (I am too). If memory serves, you need to edit a file somewhere in /var/run...
<TimRe> ok i did that
<TimRe> what am I looking for in that file
<superboot> TimRe: In the man file? You are looking for how to specify changes that will survive a reboot. Also I'll google too.
<TimRe> ok
<superboot> Ok. The file is /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base (or head, or tail, depending on where you want to put it.)
<TimRe> I seen that part but dont know what else to do with it
<superboot> Entries in there will be like you put them in /etc/resolv.conf on a system without resolvconf(8).
<superboot> TimRe: I was assuming you knew what to do with /etc/resolv.conf, since you were trying to edit it in the first place. If that was an invalid usumption, just add "nameserver 192.168.0.1" (or whatever your dns entry is, usualy your router's address (if it handles dns that is)).
<superboot> So, anyone have an answer to MY question? ;)
 * superboot chuckles
<TimRe> well see everytime I do the /etc/resolv.conf and add dns nameservers in there save it then when I do either hard or soft shutdown it will erase it
<superboot> Right. So you have to put it in the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base file... did you read what I wrote?
<superboot> Also there is a nice hint at the top of the generated resolv.conf file stating to not edit the file as the changes will be removed. Unless of course I'm missing something (e.g. you don't have resolvconf and somehow are not realy writing the changes to the file. I doubt this)
<superboot> TimRe: Any luck?
<zwirc> Hi!
<zwirc> I added two extra IP`s to my dedicated server, but when il add them to ubuntu server users cant reach them
<zwirc> what may that be?
<zwirc> some people can reach them , but not all
<Patrickdk> zwirc, you have traceroutes showing this? from both ends?
<Patrickdk> without that the only thing we can do to check
<Patrickdk> is if you routing table, iptables, and ip addr are setup right
<zwirc> hmm
<zwirc> Only a few people can reach the server on one of the ips
<zwirc> but the other ip, all can reach it
<Patrickdk> you said that already
<thumper> hallyn: you up?
<thumper> hallyn: wondering about a good resource to read up on lxc-net
<zwirc> but strange that its only for a few users
<zwirc> iface eth0:1 inet static
<zwirc>         address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<zwirc> thats the right way yes?
<zwirc> and auto eth0:1
<Patrickdk> zwirc, insufficient info
<Patrickdk> I told you what was required
<hallyn> thumper: uh, mainly just https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/lxc.html
<thumper> hallyn: ok, ta
<thumper> hallyn: I read that in the config file for lxc we can limit max memory, can you limit the number of cores?
<hallyn> thumper: as of saucy it's gotten just a bit funkier to support nested networking, but the changes are mainly in how hte package is shipped
<thumper> hallyn: still focusing on precise
<thumper> for juju
<hallyn> thumper: you can use cpusets to pin the container to certain cpus,
<hallyn> but you can't say "just use 2 cpus"
<hallyn> you've got to pick them
 * thumper nods
<thumper> I think just limiting memory might be a good enough start for us
<Patrickdk> isn't that going to cause numa issues?
<thumper> right now I'm just using the default values
<sarnold> more likely to help numa issues.. :)
<thumper> which I'm assuming means "access to all?"
<hallyn> what sarnold said
<hallyn> thumper: yes
<Patrickdk> sarnold, depending on how memory is allocated
<sarnold> Patrickdk: always running on one of two CPUs is going to be better than running on any of N cpus..
<sarnold> Patrickdk: especially since the tasks will be born, live, and die, entirely on those two
<hallyn> i'm actually not sure how smart slub is - will it automatically pick memory closest to your cores?
<hallyn> (assuming people actually still have numa... i thought numa was dead)
<sarnold> hallyn: .. and yet everything is numa now, no? :)
<Patrickdk> hallyn, everything for a long time has been numa
<Patrickdk> basically all ddr3 systems are
<Patrickdk> I don't know of a single multicpu system with ddr3 that isn't
 * Patrickdk notes he should check what amd does, as I only really use intel
<hallyn> but does the cpu just try to take care of you?  All I know is I'm on the libnuma list, and that list is dead :)
<Patrickdk> no
<Patrickdk> I know it's a big issue with mysql
<hallyn> cool, i learned something.  i can end my day
<Patrickdk> it will allocate memory from one side
<sarnold> hallyn: haha :)
<Patrickdk> till that memory is exaushsted then move to the other cpu ram
<Patrickdk> but I dunno how it works for *smaller* allocations :)
<hallyn> but yeah i'd guess that randomly bouncing around 2 of 8 cpus isn't going to help that.  if you're pinned to 2, you can presumably do some magic to get memory close to you?
<Patrickdk> so mysql loaded up on a dual socket with 128gigs ram, will be numa bound with <64gigs allocated
<Patrickdk> I was wondering, guess the real answer is, we don't know :)
<Patrickdk> need research to answer it :)
<Patrickdk> don't mean to totally derail :)
<hallyn> yeah no derailment, i'm just shutting up until i do more research :)
<JoeyJoeJo> When I installed my server I check off "Virtual machine host" at the end of the installation. That made a bridge interface but it also applies some iptables masquerading rules on boot that I don't want. How can I get rid of them?
<sarnold> JoeyJoeJo: does /etc/default/lxc describe the bits you're looking to change?
<JoeyJoeJo> No, I don't have that file
<shodan45> I just ran a dist-upgrade on my 12.04.2 server & got a bunch of "error: found two disks with the index 1 for RAID md/0". Should I be worried?
<shodan45> google only shows stuff about an old grub bug?
<noobuntu> wondering what the " & " at the end of a terminal command does? ..i see it like ex. firefox & ... gedit &
<sarnold> noobuntu: it runs the command "in the background"
<noobuntu> cool..thanks soo much for the quick response
<sarnold> noobuntu: shells with job control let you manipulate multiple jobs at once; most programs will suspend when you hit ^Z, and then you can either have them continue running in the background with "bg %1" or resume them in the foreground with "fg %1" -- where the job number can be found by typing "jobs"
<sarnold> heh
<hallyn> JoeyJoeJo: virsh net-autostart --disable default
<JoeyJoeJo> hallyn: That worked, thanks
<hallyn> np
<tboat> hey all, so I recently attempted to migrate my server from one HDD to a larger one using clonezilla.  The transfer failed a few times, so I just rebuilt the server.  However, I still need to get my user files off of the old HDD.  When I connect the HDD via external USB, it only shows /boot partition.  How can i get to /home?
<bobek_balinek> Hi, my ubuntu server 12.04 is ramming 100% CPU on process 'tty1' for good hours, strace just logs:" trace(0, "") = 0 " in an infinite loop. Killing the process just stops it for couple of hours, then its back on full CPU again.
<sarnold> tboat: check dmesg to find out which partitions the kernel knows about; then use mount /dev/sd<whatever> /mnt/some_directory to mount the other partitions, and find your data..
<sarnold> bobek_balinek: that's odd. I've never heard of those process names before, and man 2 trace shows nothing.
<sarnold> bobek_balinek: what does the process hierarchy look like? what is its ppid, and what is _that_ process?
<sarnold> bobek_balinek: does /proc/pid/exe or other /proc/pid/* file show you anything?
<bobek_balinek> sarnold: so what I'm getting in htop is: /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1, i killed the process so right now its using no cpu. how do i execute /proc/pid ?
<sarnold> bobek_balinek: ahhhhhhhh
<tboat> sarnold: when i attempt to mount the partition, it claims i need to add the disk type (ext2, ext3, etc) which i do with -t extx, yet it claims it can't mount
<sarnold> bobek_balinek: /proc/pid is just a short-hand; the kernel exposes information about processes in the /proc/ directory. check out ls -l /proc/self/  for a very-quick view of what I mean..
<bobek_balinek> sarnold: if that helps: here's a link to someone who's had that problem but its still unsolved http://askubuntu.com/questions/174710/sbin-getty-process-causing-100-cpu-utilization
<sarnold> tboat: are there any additional errors in dmesg?
<tboat> sarnold: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<tboat> tboat: just got it sorted though, files I want are on an LVM partition, so just needed to look up a few extra steps to mount the LVM, thank you though!
<sarnold> bobek_balinek: _crazy_. I suggest filing a bug; ubuntu-bug can take a pid, that's probably the best approach.
<sarnold> tboat: oh! woohoo. :)
<tboat> now i just need to save up for a backup server for my main server lol, and never deal with this again.
<bobek_balinek> sarnold: cool, thanks man :)
<sarnold> tboat: good plan. :)
<tboat> so hypothetically if i wanted to add a user with scp access to their own partition with their home on it, could that be done?
<sarnold> tboat: sure, adduser can set a home directory somewhere unusual quite easily
<tboat> cool, then just a matter of making the partition mount on boot
<tboat> what file type should i use for that partition?
<sarnold> tboat: right, that's /etc/fstab
<tboat> or would i add this through LVM?
<TimRe> superboot so I have to put the nameserver address into /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d
<TimRe> bc that file is blank
<banzounet> Hey guys, where is the log file of apache ? cause when I try to reload the config (service apache2 reload) it fails, and I don't know where to look
#ubuntu-server 2013-06-28
<Prajesh> what are the best practises for tuning ubuntu for apache php based frameworks like drupal
<mardraum> Prajesh: use nginx, php-fpm and apc. there isn't anything specific to ubuntu.
<Prajesh> thanks mardraum
<Phoenixxl> Today , the intodution of kernel 3.10 as default in saucy broke iscsi-dkms . I added a bug report on launchpad.. was that the right place ? Or should I report this somewhere else too ?
<Phoenixxl> I meant iscsitarget-dkms
<eramazanov> Hi, anyone can help me a little bit? I'm trying to install MAAS and I'm quite confused at what "commission" means and how to install MAAS properly?
<rbasak> eramazanov: commissioning is the step where you give control of the machine to MAAS. Once commissioned, MAAS is ready to use it.
<eramazanov> rbasak: tnx. I booted my second PC via PXE by LAN but some error message came ((. I tried to add node via web interface but after adding it what should I do now?
<rbasak> Well what was the error message>
<rbasak> ?
<eramazanov> cannot get datasource or something like that
<eramazanov> I am now booting it again
<eramazanov> can you wait a minute plz
<eramazanov> ?
<eramazanov> it says : "Can not apply stage final, no datasource found! Likely bad things to come!"
<rbasak> Is the machine connected to the same switch as the MAAS server, and on the same IP subnet?
<eramazanov> yep. My MAAS server works as DHCP server
<eramazanov> they are in their own LAN network
<rbasak> I'm not sure then, sorry. I know what the error means - that cloud-init can't contact MAAS' metadata service - but I don't know what the cause might be. Try asking in #maas.
<eramazanov> there is such channel? wow. Thank you
<bobek_balinek> What is the advantage of using 'console owner' over 'console log' for an upstart script?
<caribou> rbasak: remember my query yesterday about the proxy setup ?
<rbasak> caribou: yes
<caribou> rbasak: do you know off the top of your head where that proxy definition in Maas configuration gets stored/used ?
<caribou> rbasak: I was wrong : the preseed proxy setup points to the squid port on the maas server
<rbasak> caribou: oh, OK
<rbasak> caribou: mass-import-pxe-files and maas-import-ephemerals make use of an http_proxy environment variable
<caribou> rbasak: I'm trying to make sense of that configuration option; i.e. how it is implemented & how is it used
<rbasak> caribou: I'm not sure what the packaging does - most of my work has been running those directly out of the build tree.
<rbasak> caribou: perhaps look at the config files that maas-import-pxe-files sources? Eg. /etc/maas/somehwere
<caribou> rbasak: good idea, ok will do
<caribou> rbasak: thanks
<rbasak> caribou: no problem. Might be worth asking some of the guys in #maas - they might know better.
<zul> Daviey:  can you +1 https://review.openstack.org/#/c/34539/ (i would do it myself but its my MP)
<N0tTh30n3> I have a strange issue with on of my servers
<N0tTh30n3> My /dev disapeared
<ikonia> it's only tmpfs
<ikonia> just reboot
<N0tTh30n3> ikonia: it's a production webserver
<N0tTh30n3> ikonia: I'd rather not reboot now
<N0tTh30n3> Is there a way to "remount" it the right way
<N0tTh30n3> ?
<patdk-wk_> sure, but there is much more going on than just *remounting* it
<hallyn> Daviey: perhaps we should drop the qemu-launcher package?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1195482
<N0tTh30n3> ok
<N0tTh30n3> patdk-wk_: /dev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<ikonia> N0tTh30n3: it doesn't just disaapear
<ikonia> N0tTh30n3: something must have happened
<patdk-wk_> that only makes a *empty* filesystem
<patdk-wk_> nothing in /dev will exist
<N0tTh30n3> I think I know what happened
<ikonia> udev will need to populate it
<ikonia> N0tTh30n3: explain
<Daviey> hallyn: is it busted in Debian aswell then?
<Daviey> hallyn: last touched in debian 2007?
<N0tTh30n3> I added 2 nfs mounts
<N0tTh30n3> then I did a mount -a
<N0tTh30n3> it mounted those nfs export just fine
<ikonia> that shouldn't change /dev
<N0tTh30n3> in my /etc/fstab there is an entry "dev 		/dev 		tmpfs 	rw 		0 	0"
<ikonia> yes, but it's already mountd
<ikonia> mounted
<ikonia> so it won't re-mount it
<N0tTh30n3> Ok, thats wierd then
<Daviey> hallyn: I think i'd support a removal request.. but would also suggest this happens in Debian first.   It might kick someone into maintaining it there.
<N0tTh30n3> I did a remount of /dev after it appeared empty
<N0tTh30n3> that didn't help!
<N0tTh30n3> obviously
<hallyn> dunno the process for that offhand.  wnpp?
<N0tTh30n3> Is the only way to get it back a reboot?
<ikonia> restart udev
<Daviey> hallyn: Maybe ask jamespage to pursue it, he's our newest DD :)
<N0tTh30n3> ikonia: "udevadm trigger" brought back a lot of devices
<N0tTh30n3> :-)
<hallyn> near as i could tell from the shouting yesterday, jamespage is missing :)
<N0tTh30n3> solved
<N0tTh30n3> ikonia: THANKS
<jamespage> Daviey, hallyn: around now
<soahccc> Sorry if this is too off topic. Does anyone have a hint for me what I am doing wrong here? (Hetzner installimage with LVM) https://gist.github.com/2called-chaos/3976370be682cea751f8
<soahccc> How do I add an additional IP adress to my interface? I only find examples for ubuntu in which they're using those aliases but the docs of my hoster reads "Configuration with alias interfaces (such as eth0:1, eth0:2 etc.) are outdated and should no longer be used."
<sarnold> soahccc: that's a good question, if you find out, please report back.
<soahccc> sarnold: well I just used the aliases for now :D
<sarnold> soahccc: it's easy to just use ip addr add 192.168.1.1 dev eth0  ... all day long and give an interface thousands of IPs..
<sarnold> soahccc: but I don't know how to configure that with /etc/network/interfaces :(
<zerick> sarnold, configure what?
<sarnold> zerick: multiple IPs on an interface without using hacky network interfaces
<zerick> sarnold, just create another "iface eth0:0 inet static" ... and so
<zerick> with the IP you want
<sarnold> zerick: ah, that's the network interface aliases that would be nice to avoid
<sarnold> granted, they probably aren't going anywhere despite being deprecated for a decade or more by now
<zerick> sarnold, they are going to listen to the same NIC
<sarnold> zerick: sure, but I'd rather just give the interfaces multiple addresses, as Alexey Kuznetsov intended :)
<vedic> I am setting up bridge networking for KVM on 12.04 LTS. Server is remotely located and don't have access other than ssh. I want to know what is the right way to setup bridge networking without locking myself out? I have got on public ip from the server hosting provider (eg: 100.101.102.103)
<vedic> Is the procedure given here correct? http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualization-with-kvm-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts
<vedic> Should I replace 192.168.0.100 with my public ip?
<soahccc> Does anyone have an better idea on this? http://superuser.com/questions/502536/how-to-depend-on-an-upstart-job-from-an-init-script-on-ubuntu-12-04
<vedic> Is this correct for setting up bridge network for KVM based virtual machine? Host is a remote server running 12.04 LTS with single public ip address
<vedic> http://pastebin.com/bHbXhAXw
<vedic> Anybody to help?
<zwirc> Hi! Can anyone help me add extra IP`s to my ubuntu server?
<zwirc> edited /etc/network/interfaces
<zwirc> but get error when restarting it
<zwirc> anyone?
<sarnold> zwirc: what errors?
<zwirc> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<zwirc> Failed to bring up eth0:1.
<zwirc> Anyone?
<mun24> hi
<mun24> How to extend lvm?
<zwirc> anyne here at all?
<zwirc> anyone*
<sarnold> zwirc: if you're in the mood for fiddling around, you could try adding "up ip addr add ... dev ..." commands right to your /etc/network/interfaces file
<sarnold> zwirc: the /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces.gz file has some nearly-similar examples..
<sarnold> (they add routes rather than additional ips, but it seems like a decent place to start)
#ubuntu-server 2013-06-29
<zwirc> sarnold think il have tried everything
<zwirc> the problem is that XX users cant reach the server trought second ip
<sarnold> zwirc: are you past the RTNETLINK error then?
<zwirc> yea
<sarnold> yay
<sarnold> zwirc: can those users ping or traceroute the server?
<zwirc> can link you the ips in PM if u want to try to reach them?
<sarnold> zwirc: can they see both IPs? only one IP? neither IP?
<sarnold> sure
<zwirc> so can you tell me if you reach none or all xD
<mnathani> How does one set services to start on boot, (Things like apache, bind, mysql) I am looking for a chkconfig like utility on Ubuntu. (I am coming from mainly CentOS installs), Also I would like a list of what is currently set to start automatically.
<markthomas> mnathani: check out update-rc.d
<TimRe> hi guys I am currently having problems with vsftp and jailing users into there home directory and also having problems uploading files using CoreFTP LE just getting permission denied I am running 12.04.2 LTS on this server does anybody know what I need to do?
<vedic> Is this correct for setting up bridge network for KVM based virtual machine? Host is a remote server running 12.04 LTS with single public ip address. http://pastebin.com/bHbXhAXw
<smallmouse1> hi is there any way to track terminal commands entered
<RoyK> smallmouse1: track?
<treetreetr33> arrow up?
<treetreetr33> down?
<smallmouse1> RoyK: want everthing entered like  log ?
<RoyK> less ~/.bash_history ?
<smallmouse1> RoyK: thank you
<RoyK> smallmouse1: or if you, from the command line, want to search the history, type ctrl+r and start typing the command you wrote earlier
<RoyK> reverse isearch
<RoyK> then press ctrl+r to look for more stuff like it
<smallmouse1> to output bash history to a file is it  less ~/.bash_history ? > filename
<smallmouse1> and how long is bash history stored for ?
<mardraum> smallmouse1: .bash_history *is* a file!?
<RoyK> smallmouse1: man bash
<RoyK> them manual lists settings etc
<streulma> hello, does someone knows OnApp ?
<streulma> when I run Ubuntu Server and upgrade, the server will not reboot and hangs at freed memory...
<TimRe> anybody know why my issue is happening?
<streulma> hello, anybody here ?
<vedic> Could you point to reliable tutorial for install KVM based virtualization? I am a bit confused from the Google results as some use JeOS and some don't and also the commands for network setup are different. My VMs will need good amount of Hard disk access and needs to remain accessible remotely. The host is a remote server running 12.04 LTS x64
<vedic> Could you point to reliable tutorial for install KVM based virtualization? I am a bit confused from the Google results as some use JeOS and some don't and also the commands for network setup are different. My VMs will need good amount of Hard disk access and needs to remain accessible remotely. The host is a remote server running 12.04 LTS x64
<Guest65178> I want to do this : for i in `ls` ; do echo "$i" ; done;
<Guest65178> but some file names have spaces in them, how do I get this command to work with files with spaces in their names/\?
<Guest65178> nevermind
<Guest65178> I replaced `ls` with *
<vedic> Are there any issues if NFS is setup between host and guest OS on Ubuntu 12.04 amd64 machine? Guest OS will have nat enable network (user mode)
<wxl> hey folks. i'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID to set up raid with lubuntu's mini.iso and after setting up the array it tells me i have no root file system. what am i missing?
#ubuntu-server 2013-06-30
<codepython777> does anyone have easy to use bash scripts that add/remove users and sets their passwords?
<greppy> codepython777: beyond the supplied adduser or useradd scripts?
<vedic> I have installed vm-builder and have setup a vm with arch = amd64, flavour = virtual, and bridge = br0 but I am getting this error when I start the machine using virsh start hostname
<vedic> error: Cannot get interface MTU on 'br0': No such device
<vedic> Details of the configuration parameters: http://pastebin.com/sCJb93wC
<tasslehoff> What is the proper way to add a grub timeout after an unexpected shutdown? Editing /etc/grub.d/00_headers seems a bit too hardcore :)
<tasslehoff> hm. setting GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub, it seems
<tasslehoff> so, nevermind. and bye.
<vedic> How to uninstall or delete a virtual machine created using vmbuilder? I had set br0 bridge mode but its not working properly. I want to try out freshly with usermode
<dmannn> hey guys i installed samba 4 as AD on ubuntu 12.04  ... so logon with "administrator" works fine ... but when i try to add a user in AD  and login with the new user afterwards i get  " wrong password or user name"  ..  is there something additional i need to do to get a user acc working ?
<JosephDuffy> I have 2 virtual sites enabled with apache. One is the "default" and another is a custom one, which is a modified version of the default one. If I enable the second one (cms), visiting cms.domain.net goes to the correct directory, but so does accessing the server directly (e.g. via its IP). Have I configured it wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5814421/http://paste.ubuntu.com/5814421/
<dmannn> no idea anyone ?
<vedic> dmannn: Very hard to get any reply here. I have been trying for last 3 days but no luck
<dmannn> vedic:  ok thank u dude
<nmollerup> dmann: never tried to setup as AD, but when adding users on regular sambe you need to set passwd with smbpasswd, have you tried that ?
<JosephDuffy> I have 2 virtual sites enabled with apache. One is the "default" and another is a custom one, which is a modified version of the default one. If I enable the second one (cms), visiting cms.domain.net goes to the correct directory, but so does accessing the server directly (e.g. via its IP). Have I configured it wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5814421/
<RoyK> JosephDuffy: using the IP address won't send the correct HTTP Host: header, so Apache is behaving correctly
<RoyK> JosephDuffy: well, it sends the "correct" HTTP Host header, but not the one you've configured
<RoyK> oh
<RoyK> you didn't use the host header, another port...
<RoyK> that should work
<RoyK> no, I misread again
<RoyK> see first reply
<JosephDuffy> RoyK: So you're saying it a browser issue, sending incorrect headers?
<RoyK> no, I'm saying when you type in the IP address, that's what's sent as the host header, and apache is configured to match the host header with the FQDN you gave it
<JosephDuffy> I also use a domain that points to the internal address, and one that points to the external IP and both point to the cms directory. Can I fix this?
<RoyK> you really can't. how is apache going to know which site you want to visit when you use the ip address alone?
<RoyK> you could create an alias in the other site, but that'll alter the url, and most CMSes are a bit touchy on that
<RoyK> some, at least
<JosephDuffy> I thought it'd check for custom rules (e.g. the cms) and then go back to the default one? If I'm not visiting cms.domain.net why would it trigger that rule?
<RoyK> not sure, perhaps try asking on #httpd
<JosephDuffy> RoyK: Thanks, I'll over there :)
<wxl> so anyone familiar with raid setup with the installer?
<RoyK> wxl: what sort of raid?
<wxl> RoyK: raid 1. pretty simple stuff. i'm following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and have completed all the steps, but when i go to exit the partitioner and let it write all its changes, it complains there's no root file system, even though i set up a root automatically on both drives previous to definining the array
<RoyK> wxl: I've setup that a number of times, just create your raid, preferably one for /boot, one for / and one for swap, and perhaps more for data if you want to separate more. Then go back and create filesystems on those raids
<wxl> RoyK: so the normal process is not set up partitions on drives and then define the array, but instead to define the array and then set up the partitions? i don't think this works because it will complain the drive is already being used by the array
<RoyK> I haven't done it that way
<wxl> RoyK: i'm assuming you've done it with mdadm sort of after the fact?
<RoyK> I've setup equal-sized partitions on each drive and then put raid-1s on top of those, then filesystem on those raids
<RoyK> no, with the installer
<wxl> huh well the first part of that seems consist4ent with the docs
<wxl> but then putting the file system on the raids, that doesn't seem to work
<RoyK> has worked well for me for 10+ machines
<RoyK> partition, make raids, go back and create filesystems on those
<wxl> argh i swear this server is cursed
 * RoyK wonders if it might be PEBKAC ;)
<wxl> mayhap
<wxl> but check the docs. if i'm understanding you correctly, looking at the docs, after "configuring the RAID," i should then select the primary partitions on each drive and format the file system, rihgt?
<wxl> …cuz if so, it says i can't because the partition is in use by md0
<wxl> and that doesn't matter if i select the primary partition or the device itself
<Catalystic> i aim to serve
<hadifarnoud> I get random forbidden error on one of my virtualmin sites. it's built with Wordpress. error goes away after a while. so weird
<sarnold> hadifarnoud: check log files
<hadifarnoud> I did. I can't find any errors
<hadifarnoud> sarnold: I checked error.log
<sarnold> hadifarnoud: how about /var/log/syslog?
<hadifarnoud> sarnold: turns out virtualmin logs are in /home/site.com/logs
<sarnold> hadifarnoud: aha, anything more enlightening in there? :)
<hadifarnoud> sarnold: [client 80.5.67.62] client denied by server configuration: /home/any1/public_html/wp-admin/media-upload.php, referer: http://any1.io/wp-admin/admin.php?page=wpzoom_options
<sarnold> hadifarnoud: hrm, was the client that you noticed the error going away after a while?
<hadifarnoud> sarnold: error goes away by itself. I have no clue why
<hadifarnoud> that ip is mine sarnold
<sarnold> hadifarnoud: how strange, I wouldn't expect an error due to "denied by server configuration" to resolve itself
<hadifarnoud> sarnold: maybe there is a limit on concurrent connections etc?
<hadifarnoud> not a useful error, eh?
<sarnold> indeed, it could be more friendly :)
<hadifarnoud> could it be denyhost sarnold?
<sarnold> hadifarnoud: hrm, I just now learning that apache can deny based on client hostname: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/howto/access.html#host
<sarnold> hadifarnoud: if DNS is spotty, some requests might not get reverse resolved and might succeed or fail, depending upon your configuration
<hadifarnoud> that's bad sarnold
<sarnold> yeah, I wouldn't use dns names in allow / deny rules myself
<hadifarnoud> this is my apache conf https://gist.github.com/hadifarnoud/c644a5ef8c87a1c29edb
<sarnold> hadifarnoud: how about .htaccess files?
#ubuntu-server 2014-06-23
<Patrickdk> you can't do ftp via ssh
<Patrickdk> you can use sftp though
<whitepowder> i'm trying to put together a recovery usb stick. It has 2 partitions (fat16 2gb and btrfs 14gb) I've got syslinux, freedos, grub4dos, and my preseed configs on it. I need to be able to install 12.04.4 from this, configured pretty much entirely automatically. I'd like to keep the preseed in the fat16 part, so it can be changed from a windows box if needed
<gambol> guys, anyone know if there's some app/package will enable ip_forward by default?  I have a 14.04, seeing the ip_forward is 1 but I believe I never changed it manually.
<PryMar56> gambol, check the mod time on /etc/sysctl.conf
<PryMar56> gambol, do you see ip_forward setting here `sysctl -p` ?
<PryMar56> gambol, maybe a kernel param?
<gambol> Thanks PryMar56 . Sorry I can't ssh the host atm.
<gambol> `sysctl -a` will show the params
<gambol> it is a standard 14.04 installation, with I followed the offical docs to build a kickstart server
<gambol> so packages newly installed is tftp stuff only I think
<gambol> oh and bind ,and dhcp
<gambol> nothing touched for iptables or network details
<mnaser> I have a server that seems to be stuck in the installation process (PXE boot).  How can I get a shell to look at why it is currently stuck?
<gambol> mnaser, i guess Alt F4
<mnaser> ctrl+alt+f2 worked
<gambol> I am new to ubuntu 2
<abhie2e> hi
<AlisonChaiken> Greetings from Hildesheim, Germany.    I need what I'm sure is a Frequently Answered Answer.
<abhie2e> i installed ubuntu server in virtualbox vm, and connected bridged wlan0 to host. still no network in vm. help
<AlisonChaiken> I have Ubuntu 12.04.    I type "do-release-upgrade", am told that there are no new releases!
<abhie2e> ping gmail gives unknown host
<AlisonChaiken> And I tried "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade," nothing happens.
<AlisonChaiken> What am I missing?
<AlisonChaiken> abhie2e, what do you see if you type "ip addr list" in both host and VM?
<AlisonChaiken> Does your VM have an IP?   Are you using NetworkManager?
<abhie2e> AlisonChaiken, host is connected to internet. thats how i am here in irc. ubuntu server vm gives lo and eth0 for ip addr list
<abhie2e> both do not have ip
<AlisonChaiken> I don't follow you abhie2e.    If host doesn't have an internet connection, how would the VM?
<AlisonChaiken> "ip addr list" is a command.   You type it at shell prompt to see what connections are up.
<abhie2e> AlisonChaiken, both lo and etho in vm do not have ip. host have internet. thats why i am talking to you.
<abhie2e> via irc
<AlisonChaiken> So eth0 is listed by "ip addr list" in VM, but there's no IPv4 address?
<AlisonChaiken> Try "man brctl"    I recall you want to use brctl.
<abhie2e> ok
<abhie2e> no manual entry brctl
<AlisonChaiken> abhie2e you must need to install whatever package brctl is in.   Doing so will make life easier.
<abhie2e> ok
<AlisonChaiken> Meanwhile I see that "do-release-upgrade -d" gets trusty even though it's not a development release.
<w\laite> AlisonChaiken: If I recall correctly, LTS upgrade is available only after 14.04.1
<w\laite> 12.04 -> 14.04, that is
<AlisonChaiken> Ah, I see w\laite.   That explains it.
<AlisonChaiken> Well, I'll get 14.04.1 when that comes along.
<AlisonChaiken> I don't care that much about LTS, and I need the new binutils now!
<AlisonChaiken> Thx for the explanation.    The commands' error message is a bit unhelpful in that regard.
<w\laite> yeah, np
<fedcab> Hello, I just set up a ubuntu server. I can get a remote console via ssh but the local console doesn't appear although the getty processes show up in the process list. Where can I look for help?
<pmatulis> morning
<histo> *yawn*
<zul> jamespage:  keystone needs oslo.db now
<jamespage> zul, that's good
<zul> jamespage:  meh
<jamespage> zul, the nova.conf we ship with needs a tidy - its has at least 4 removed configuration options :-)
<zul> jamespage:  um?
<jamespage> zul, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7690330/
<jamespage> zul, I just merged that tidy into the charms
<zul> jamespage:  ok ill get rid of it for power
<jamespage> zul, no - that's in the debian/nova.conf as well
<jamespage> zul,  inthe packaging
<zul> jamespage:  k gimme a sec
<jamespage> zul, its non-urgent
<zul> jamespage:  im just cleaning up the packaging today
<zul> jamespage:  everything must be blue! ;)
<tom[]> does 14.04 by default scan /etc/network/interfaces.d or must i add 'source /etc/network/interfaces.d/*' to /etc/network/interfaces?
<nandersson> Hi, Samba 4.1.9, a security-release just got released. Will that version flow into Trusty? (I am also interested in getting at least samba 4.1.8 because that version contains a fix that makes it possible to use realmd to join a Samba AD DC)
<nandersson> ...currently Trusty is on samba 4.1.6, and in Trusty-proposed for Ubuntu 14.04.1 I still see samba 4.1.6...
<rbasak> nandersson: security fixes are usually backported. After a security update, you're likely to see the same base upstream version since only the relevant security patches will be applied.
<rbasak> I don't see any seucirty updates for samba in Trusty right now. If you want to track one and a bug doesn't already exist, then please file one and mention the CVE.
<mdeslaur> nandersson: I can confirm we won't be updating to 4.1.9, we'll be backporting the actual security fix
<nandersson> rbasak, mdeslaur Ok! Thanks a lot!
<zoraj_> Hi all
<zoraj_> I'm installing ubuntu server 14.04 on Dell PowerEdge
<zoraj_> but I am unable to install the grub on MBR, there is an error, Unable to install Grub in /dev/sda
<zoraj_> this is a fatal error
<zoraj_> any clue ?
<ashd> hi all. i need to drop back to php5.4 from php5.5 on a 14.04 LTS new install - due to an ioncube ecoded set of php files.  brand new server - not running anything so can remove and re-install whatever is needed.. annoyed as i did not notice the requirements and cannot find out how to drop back a version
<pmatulis> ashd: will 5.3 do?  if so, consider installing Ubuntu 12.04
<ashd> pmatulis: yes, realise that - just installed a fresh 14.04 LTS - know i can get it by re-installing 12.x
<pmatulis> ashd: otherwise, you can *try* removing php5, enabling the quantal repo, and installing php5.4
<ashd> pmatulis: that could be a way forward…
<pmatulis> ashd: hm, dunno if quantal stuff is still available, it's EOL
<pmatulis> ashd: anyway, it's a dubious way forward and could lead to problems later
<ashd> pmatulis: think i will put that machine on hold and create another VM with 12.x - it will save time
<ashd> back...
<nandersson> Hi, does anybody know when we can expect vagrant cloud-images for Utopic? I.e here https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/ After release or during alpha-stage?
<jiffe98> anyone running apache-mpm-itk on 14.04 successfully?  We're running it on 12.04 but in 14.04 with the same config it seems like it is trying to access the .htaccess file with the wrong user
<dannf> jamespage, are you good w/ sponsoring the SRU for LP: #1320327? /me needs to make sure that gets in for 14.04.1 for new hw support
<jamespage> bug 1320327
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1320327 in finish-install "configure getty properly on serial consoles using hardware flow control" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320327
<jamespage> dannf, already did - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<jamespage> its not been accepted by the SRU team yet
<dannf> jamespage: ah, ok, thanks! i just confsued sponsoring w/ sru approving. many thanks! i'll go poke elsehwere
<jamespage> dannf, np :-)
<jiffe98> it must be trying to access the .htaccess file as www-data because if I change ownership to that and chmod 700 the directory it still works
<jiffe98> this worked fine in 12.04, why do people have to go breaking things
<tom[]> can the 14.04 installer write a preseed file?
<zoraj> Hi,
<zoraj> I've just finished installing Ubuntu Server, I also installed OpenSSH server
<zoraj> when doing 'ssh localhost' it's ok but from other machine when doing something like ssh 192.168.1.2, I got a connection refused
<zoraj> did I miss something ?
<RoyK> zoraj: can you ping to/from the machine? did you setup ufw?
<sarnold> zoraj: there's lots of ways a connection can be refused; first, check netstat -tlp | grep :22 to see what interfaces sshd is listening on
<sarnold> zoraj: check firewalls on both machines as well as any firewalls that might be between the two
<zoraj> RoyK, from the server I can ping to my laptop, and vice versa, and what is ufw ?
<RoyK> !ufw | zoraj
<ubottu> zoraj: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<zoraj> sarnold, netstat is not installed but sshd is listening on 22
<sarnold> zoraj: with which local addresses?
<RoyK> zoraj: netstat is part of net-tools, which should be installed by default
<zoraj> sarnold, the server id address
<zoraj> RoyK, ok thx gonna check it out
<zoraj> ip* address
<zoraj> I'm just editing /etc/ssh/sshd_config if I cound find out somthing to change, so I can be able to connect remotely to the server
<RoyK> zoraj: the default config should be ok
<zoraj> damn ! I had to put the option -l login
<zoraj> I just did ssh ip_address
<zoraj> and it asked me the login then the password
<RoyK> zoraj: ssh username@host
<RoyK> zoraj: that works too ;)
<zoraj> RoyK, oh yeah ! you rock
<zoraj> thanks guys
<zoraj> next step, setting up the ftp server :P
<RoyK> why ftp?
<RoyK> ftp is a rather old and crappy protocol to which there are lots of alternatives :P
<zoraj> RoyK, I will have to copy things from my laptop to the server, like sql file to run in mysql client
<patdk-wk> ftp is broken since the invention of nat
<RoyK> sftp? rsync over ssh? webdav?
<patdk-wk> and you want to send your password in plain text over that internet?
<zoraj> hmm... any suggestion
<zoraj> ?
<RoyK> zoraj: what're you running on the laptop?
<RoyK> zoraj: if on windows, use filezilla with sftp (ftp over ssh)
<RoyK> zoraj: if on linux, there are several other choices
<zoraj> RoyK, Im using a mac
<sarnold> zoraj: sftp is thousand times better
<zoraj> ok gonna check that out
<RoyK> zoraj: then AFP or Samba or something is probably the easiest
<sarnold> zoraj: mac has sftp built-in, probably the "transfer" program can do sftp too if you want gui :)
<RoyK> sarnold: filezilla works well on mac
<zoraj> but I need a sftp daemon running on the server side right ?
<sarnold> zoraj: ah, transmit rather :)  http://panic.com/transmit/
<sarnold> zoraj: sshd provides one already.
<zoraj> really ?
<zoraj> let me check that out guys
<zoraj> I'm installing things on a Dell PowerEdge
<zoraj> to make it as a server
<RoyK> webdav is supported by Finder in the first place
<RoyK> so if you setup apache or whatever with webdav, it just works
<zoraj> Royk, well, it wont be only me that will connect to the server, client that using Windows may use it too to transfer files
<RoyK> zoraj: then use samba
<zoraj> since, sshd is up and running, I'm gonna test filezilla to connect to it
<RoyK> zoraj: it's not hard to setup, and both os x and windows will connect to it as though it were a windows server
<sarnold> I wouldn't want to use samba over the open internet
<RoyK> sarnold: neither would I
<sarnold> samba over a LAN is fine or within a VPN is fine..
<RoyK> SMB[23] are quite good over slow links too
<sarnold> zoraj: winscp can also do sftpd.
<RoyK> sarnold: better use filezilla - better UI
<sarnold> s/sftpd/sftp/
<sarnold> RoyK: .. and the same ui on all platforms. nice. I've never used it before..
<RoyK> :)
<zoraj> it works guys :) I didn't know that having sshd running, you could transfer files to it
<RoyK> zoraj: you can tunnel a *lot* of stuff over ssh
<zoraj> RoyK, okey
<RoyK> setup a squid proxy and let a friend, currently in vietnam, to create an ssh tunnel to the box and use localhost as her proxy - suddenly she could reach things like facebook :P
<zoraj> they blocked facebook in Vietnam ?
<RoyK> zoraj: apparently, yes
<RoyK> zoraj: nothing formal, just informal blocking :P
<zoraj> ah ok
<RoyK> zoraj: and then - she'd better use IRC from a box/vm in Norway than using the local network from there
<zoraj> RoyK, I will probable take a look at setting up proxy next time, my next step is currently setting up Ruby and RoR because I will have to install Redmine that requires them
<RoyK> zoraj: shouldn't be too hard. a proxy isn't necessary unless you need it for some reason
<zoraj> okey
<zoraj> to install web app like phpMyAdmin, redmine, where is the best way to put it out ?
<Pici> Can you rephrase that question?
<RoyK> zoraj: apt-get install phpmyadmin # ?
<zoraj> Pici, well, I've just downloaded phpmyadmin code source so I can install it on my server as a mysql client
<Pici> zoraj: Do you have a good reason for doing that instead of installing the package that is in our repositories?
<zoraj> Pici, I didn't know I could install it from the repo, I'm a beginner
<Pici> zoraj: You should assume that everything is in the repositories first. :)
<zoraj> Pici,:) hopefully Redmine WebApp is also there because having to follow all of these instruction (http://www.redmine.org/projects/redmine/wiki/HowTo_Install_Redmine_on_Ubuntu_step_by_step) to make it work,
<Pici> !info redmine
<ubottu> redmine (source: redmine): flexible project management web application. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.2-1 (trusty), package size 4434 kB, installed size 13445 kB
<zoraj> let me check that out guys, anyway thanks
<Pici> I'm not sure how up-to-date that is though... mysqladmin should work fine though.
<zoraj> !info redmine
<ubottu> redmine (source: redmine): flexible project management web application. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.2-1 (trusty), package size 4434 kB, installed size 13445 kB
<zoraj> ^^ looks like I am an irc beginner too
<zoraj> sound like I messed up with /etc/resolv.conf. this link (http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/) suggests me to change this file to set up the dns server
<zoraj> I rebooted the server and the file is now empty,
<zoraj> so I couldn't resolve any website address name
<zoraj> how I could regenerate the old setting ?
<zoraj> within this file
<zoraj> it warns me that ANY CHANGE WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<lordievader> zoraj: /etc/resolv.conf is dynamicly generated. The config files are in /etc/resolvconf/.
<zoraj> :q
<zoraj> oups :P
<zoraj> lordievader, ok
<lordievader> dynamicly*
<lordievader> dynamically* pff...
<zoraj> lordievader, I'm browsing the directory, but I didn't find which one is the the file to modify
<lordievader> zoraj: I usually put my changes in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<zoraj> there is a text on the header of this file that YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<lordievader> zoraj: Correct, that is where the message in /etc/resolv.conf comes from ;)
<zoraj> lordievader, so where I supposed to put the dns server address ?
<genii> Alternately, add something like dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4       to /etc/network/interfaces and then resolvconf will act accordingly and use that
<lordievader> ^ that is another approach.
<genii> ( to the stanza for the adapter you want to use those dns, like eth0 or so on)
<zoraj> genii, ok, let me do that and will back to you
<zoraj> genii, it works like a charm :) thanks, I needed to restart the server to get it work though, the 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' was useless
<genii> zoraj: Better to use sudo service networking restart     .....but anyhow, glad to assist
<zoraj> genii, ok thanks for your time guys
<bluefrog> 'lo, my server is ipv6 only, if the website I want to reach (from that server) only has ipv4 then I'm screwed, correct?
<genii> bluefrog: As I understand, you can use nat64/tayga for this, but I am not familiar with it's configuring.
<bluefrog> to be honest with you i have no idea, set up a ubuntu server on an internet provider (gandi) with ipv6 only. no big deal, i will ask some network friends of mine
<bluefrog> but i think i'm screwed. don't see why there would be some "reverse" ipv6 to ipv4
<genii> !info tayga
<ubottu> tayga (source: tayga): userspace stateless NAT64. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-6 (trusty), package size 34 kB, installed size 119 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<genii> Meh, not much info there.
<bluefrog> that's ok gonna have a read about that
<maswan> bluefrog: in the general case you are screwed. there are ipv6<->ipv4 nat-like translators, but those require a gateway that has both. you could also imagine using a dual-stacked http proxy to acces v4-only from a v6-only machine, etc.
<bluefrog> genii thx. gonna read http://www.bitprocessor.be/2011/05/31/setting-up-nat64-dns64/
<bluefrog> maswan, thx.  I like to move forward generally so will have a quick look but won't waste too much time on it. thx for the answers
<bluefrog> ipv6 is the future. ipv4 is dead except that most peeps don't accept that fact.
<TJ-> bluefrog: how about https://www.sixxs.net/tools/gateway/
<bluefrog> TJ-, cheers will read as well
<maswan> at least I'm at the point where most of the services I run are dual-stacked, except for some that have a very limited community
<bluefrog> cool
<maswan> (se.archive.u.c is most relevant here, I guess)
<maswan> 17% of requests came in over ipv6 the last 7 days
<bluefrog> nice number
<maswan> that's mostly running ubuntu system hitting dists etc for apt-get update
<maswan> in bytes it is 4.4%, and that's mostly debian cd downloads
<maswan> huh, 75% of downloaded bytes is debian cd, 75% of hits is ubuntu/dists
<bluefrog> i like what TJ- page says :) "When they get enough hits they might be hinted that IPv6 use is rising and maybe we can pursuade them this way to start making their websites natively IPv6 accessible. "
<shodan45> is there a reason that the /initrd.img symlink uses an absolute path?
<TJ-> shodan45: on what release, which kernel?
<shodan45> TJ-: 12.04 "mythbuntu" install, 3.8.0-31-generic
<shodan45> but I'm testing with a plain 12.04 server install inside a vm
<shodan45> oh heh, the goal here is to pxe boot :)
<TJ-> shodan45: I don't have a 12.04 bare VM install to hand, but here with 14.04 the links aren't absolute
<shodan45> TJ-: hm, interesting
<TJ-> shodan45: "initrd.img -> boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-29-generic"
<shodan45> I wouldn't mind upgrading to 14.04, except that this is an "appliance" type box, and it works 100% as-is
<shodan45> TJ-: any idea where that symlink gets created?
<tgm4883> shodan45: which is 100% what I would recommend as well :)
<TJ-> shodan45: Via update-initramfs I'd suspect
<tgm4883> shodan45: I can check my 12.04 box if you just tell me what I'm looking for (installing a sophos email appliance right now)
<shodan45> or, alternately, is there another symlink pointing to the "current" kernel & initrd?
<shodan45> tgm4883: I'm not really "looking" for anything - I'm trying to create a symlink to the current kernel, but the whole FS is going to be NFS mounted
<tgm4883> Yea we really haven't had any good instructions/tools since laga left the project
<tgm4883> *for pxe bootin
<TJ-> shodan45: Not sure quite what you're requiring to do, but I wrote an article and support scripts for auto-config of PXE boot server @ http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/NetbootPxeLiveCDMultipleReleases
<shodan45> TJ-: I'm worried that when a kernel or initrd update happens (while pxe/tftp/nfs booted), the pxelinux config will be pointing at the wrong files
<shodan45> TJ-: make sense? or need more details? :)
<TJ-> shodan45: Yes, I can see what you're getting at... you need to manage that on the NFS server. a cron job, or a startup-script with inotify that checks the exported directory links would be my solution.
<shodan45> TJ-: ahh I think I see what you mean... make a script that runs on shutdown that "fixes" the symlink
<TJ-> shodan45: Well, that, or if the rootfs on NFS has been changed, update the pxeconfig itself to point to the updated kernel/initrd pair
<shodan45> true
<shodan45> hmm
<TJ-> shodan45: You could unconditionally update the PXE config using inotify watches, so that any new boot after the update uses the updated kernel/initrd pair. Are multiple systems sharing the rootfs? Is it read-only for some or all clients? There are several issues to consider in doing it.
<shodan45> TJ-: nah, single NFS client... I'm just trying to stop using a cheap USB stick to run the OS :)
<TJ-> ahhh :)
<shodan45> I've done it before, and they inevitably die
<shodan45> and I have a nice 3TB raid array with gig-e network, so.... :)
<Randy_O> Anyone have any experience repairing server ports? I have a server that can't connect or be connected to over port 80. I have apache2 running and had an http proxy running, removing the proxy broke the server.
<maswan> netstat or lsof can tell you what process is listening on a particular port
<Randy_O> I've got that, it says it's just apache2 but I cant apt-get or wget, but I can ping any host.
<shodan45> Randy_O: sounds like a firewall... why did you get rid of the proxy?
<Randy_O> shodan45, the firewall is completely disable at this time, and I got rid of the proxy because it was for a local network at home but I don'
<Randy_O> don't need anymore
<shodan45> can you connect to apache over localhost?
<shodan45> aka telnet localhost 80
<sarnold> Randy_O: iptables -n -L  shows you no rules that get in the way?
<Randy_O> wget : Connecting to 10.0.1.200:80... failed: Connection refused.
<histo> Randy_O: what's iptables -n -L show?
<shodan45> could also be a firewall external to the server
<Randy_O> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7692405/
<sarnold> netstat -tnlp ?
<TJ-> Randy_O: !! did you see my last couple of messages in #ubuntu, much earlier?
<Randy_O> sarnold, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7692411/
<Randy_O> TJ-,  no, I scrolled back to find it, but didnt catch it
<Randy_O> TJ-, supper time for me :)
<Randy_O> TJ-, back now
<TJ-> Jun 23 21:17:59 <TJ->   Randy_O: If you can get a listing on .200 of what avahi is seeing that may be useful: "avahi-browse -akrt"
<Randy_O> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7692417/
<sarnold> Randy_O: most irc clients have something like /lastlog -hilight
<sarnold> txt = ["Machine Name=Thomas Ross’s Library" "Password=0" "iTSh Version=196618" ....  ?
<Randy_O> sarnold, itunes media sharing
<sarnold> Randy_O: I'm just hoping "password=0" means "no password necessary" rather than "the password to use is 0"  :)
<Randy_O> sarnold, ha, yeah, it's no password. 0 would be an easy password to guess
<TJ-> Randy_O: Nothing obvious there. I've installed and removed squid-deb-proxy and squid-deb-proxy-client here to try to recreate your scenario, but been unable to
<sarnold> yeah I certainly expected to see some iptables rules or at least see apache bound to something other than 0.0.0.0:80.
<TJ-> Randy_O: The bit that constantly brings me back to netfilters/nftables, is that *outgoing* connections to tcp port 80 are being refused, but when "iptables -S" shows no local netfilters rules at all
<sarnold> which then makes me think in crackpot land that perhaps there's a rootkit on the machine. that's a mighty big jump to make though..
<TJ-> Randy_O: On .200, try connecting to my own server with this and I'll watch the incoming connections "FQDN="tjworld.org"; PORT="80"; exec 4<>/dev/tcp/$FQDN/$PORT; echo -e "GET / HTTP/1.1\nHost: $FQDN\r\nConnection: close\r\n\r\n" >&4; RESPONSE=$(cat <&4); echo "$RESPONSE"; exec 4<&-;"
<Randy_O> TJ-,  I havent messed around with the firewall much. The server is mostly local, and only goes outside the network for https traffic (owncloud)
<TJ-> sarnold: Yes, and we checked for arp cache poisoning and negated that
<Randy_O> TJ-, done, -bash: /dev/tcp/tjworld.org/80: Connection refused
<TJ-> Randy_O: what's your network's public IP - my server gets hit alot so I'm not sure if I saw a connection or not!
<Randy_O> 99.240.178.102 it's dynamic, but usually the same
<Randy_O> you could connect to it on https://99.240.178.102
<TJ-> Randy_O: no, no connections
<TJ-> Randy_O: is apache still listening on 0.0.0.0:80 on .200?
<TJ-> Randy_O: if so, also from .200, try a localhost connection: "FQDN="127.0.0.1"; PORT="80"; exec 4<>/dev/tcp/$FQDN/$PORT; echo -e "GET / HTTP/1.1\nHost: $FQDN\r\nConnection: close\r\n\r\n" >&4; RESPONSE=$(cat <&4); echo "$RESPONSE"; exec 4<&-;"
<Randy_O> TJ-, tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2259/apache2
<Randy_O> TJ-, -bash: /dev/tcp/127.0.0.1/80: Connection refused
<TJ-> Randy_O: Right, so a local loopback *should* succeed
<Randy_O> TJ-, it didnt
<TJ-> Randy_O: So, definitely something on .200 then
<Randy_O> interfaces?
<Randy_O> resolv?
<Randy_O> hosts?
<TJ-> Randy_O: At least we are sure now that it is a local issue. Can't be a resolver issue since we're using IP addresses
<Randy_O> sorry, didnt' mean to spam. I've checked all those, and I'm pretty sure they're all done correctly
<Randy_O> TJ-,  ok, so not resolv.
<sarnold> TJ-: checking arp cache was a good one.
<sarnold> TJ-: maybe the tc traffic-control stuff? (yes, a huge guess..)
<sarnold> Randy_O: can you pastebin ip addr list   and ip route list  ?
<TJ-> Randy_O: Rationally, despite everything we've seen, it still *feels* like a firewall issue. On that working assumption, lets explore some more. Can you show us "sudo iptables -t nat -S && sudo iptables -t filter -S && sudo iptables -t security -S && sudo iptables -t mangle -S"
<Randy_O> sarnold, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7692451/
<shodan45> what about apparmor or selinux?
<Randy_O> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7692454/
<Randy_O> shodan45, checked, and both still default config
<TJ-> sarnold: here are the pastebins: iptables: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691344/   port 80 tcpdump from a client .202: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691434/   "ip route ls table all" http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691465/  "netstat -plnt" http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691508/
<sarnold> shodan45: it'd take some effort to get apparmor to block outgoing connections and it currently couldn't deny access to only outgoing port 80
<TJ-> HAHA! I was correct at our first investigation! There's amasquarading rule still in place for a transparent proxy
<sarnold> oooh, -A FORWARD -i p4p1 -j ACCEPT ...
<TJ-> Randy_O: -A PREROUTING -i p4p1 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3128
<TJ-> Randy_O: OK, do this to see just that table: "sudo iptables -t nat -S"
<shodan45> sarnold: yeah, I'm not familiar with apparmor, other than it's a competitor to selinux
<Randy_O> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7692463/
<TJ-> Randy_O: "sudo iptables -t nat -F && sudo iptables -t nat -F OUTPUT"
<Randy_O> TJ-,  good, I'll reboot to see if it holds
<TJ-> Randy_O: not yet!
<Randy_O> TJ-, oops, I did.
<TJ-> Randy_O: Test it to be sure it works now, then we'll remove it from the saved settings :)
<TJ-> Randy_O: >> Jun 23 18:23:29 <TJ->   Randy_O: Did you have any transparent proxy netfilters rules set by iptables ?
<Randy_O> TJ-,  ok, so it did work, I was able to apt-get. reboot un did it. so to make permanent change?
<TJ-> Randy_O: If it works after the reboot, then something is saving the current iptables rules at shutdown and reloading them at start-up, so you'er fixed
<Randy_O> TJ-,  it failed on reboot, and I issed that command line again and it's working again. rebooting undoes something
<TJ-> Randy_O: I wonder if you have UFW installed?
<Randy_O> TJ-,  I do
<TJ-> Randy_O: OK, lets find out the brute-force way, looking for all port 3128 mentions: "sudo grep -rn '3128' /etc/*"
<Randy_O> TJ-,  mostly webmin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7692480/
<sarnold> eeeek
<Randy_O> TJ-,  line 2-3 seem odd
<TJ-> Randy_O: Yes, that's it "etc/firewall.conf"
<Randy_O> TJ-, cat /etc/firewall.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/7692483/
<TJ-> Randy_O: So, with the rules now removed, simply do "sudo iptables-save >/etc/firewall.conf"
<Randy_O> TJ-,  -bash: /etc/firewall.conf: Permission denied
<TJ-> Randy_O: oh of course, silly me!
<TJ-> Randy_O: So, with the rules now removed, simply do "sudo iptables-save | sudo dd of=/etc/firewall.conf"
<sarnold> haha, dd
<TJ-> Randy_O: Then, we'll find out which service/helper is configured to write to that file
<Randy_O> TJ-,  done, reboot?
<TJ-> No need
<TJ-> Randy_O: I think you may have got the instructions for that from here: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/445/Getting_IPTables_to_survive_a_reboot
<Randy_O> TJ-, no, I know it'll take effect without reboot, but I want to reboot to check if the config holds
<TJ-> Randy_O: Or, it is possible that in webmin, under Network > Linux Firewall, you've configured it to save the rules to that file. You'd need to access the webmin web interface on port 10000 to check that, though
<TJ-> Randy_O: It will, just re-read the /etc/firewall.conf file to make sure those rules for 3128/80 ports are gone
<Randy_O> TJ-, that page is in fact in my history, but I dont recall doing any of that. I rebooted, it's all good now. So, thanks again, I dont think I could have figured that out on my own. Now I know :)
<TJ-> Randy_O: Let's be sure it is webmin doing it, so you know
<Randy_O> TJ-, Ive done 3 reboots now and It seems to be good. I went into webmin and tried to reset the firewall, and it's still working ok
<TJ-> Randy_O: You should be able to get to it with "http://10.0.1.200/config.cgi?module=firewall&section=line1"
<TJ-> Randy_O: That takes you to the Firewall module configuration page
<TJ-> Randy_O: on that page there is an option to use the OS default location, or set your own. "IPtables save file to edit 	Use operating system or Webmin default  "
<TJ-> Randy_O: My guess is, you have a manually set path there of "/etc/firewall.conf"
<Randy_O> TJ-, it was set to use OS or webmin default
<TJ-> Randy_O: OK, maybe it's here then: "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<TJ-> Randy_O: I have, for example, "    post-up /sbin/iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.up.rules"
<Randy_O> TJ-, yep, that line is there
<Randy_O> TJ-, below iface lo inet loopback
<TJ-> Randy_O: OK, so you know now how /etc/firewall.conf is loaded at startup, and you know how to save the current rules with "iptables-save > /etc/firewall.conf"
<Randy_O> TJ-, I do now
<TJ-> Randy_O: :D blimey, that was a stiff test!
<Randy_O> TJ-, haha, for sure, I'm pretty good with this kind of stuff, but this issue was way out of my league.
<Randy_O> TJ-, thanks again for the help
<TJ-> Randy_O: you're welcome; thanks for the brain-teaser :)
<autojack> I just had a strange problem that doesn't jive with my knowledge/experience of apt.
<autojack> I'm on Precise. my company has our own apt repo that we use in addition to the default Ubuntu ones. we have a newer-than-standard version of bind9 in there. apt-cache showpkg bind9 shows me that version, as well as two older ones from the Ubuntu apt repos. yet when I tried to do apt-get install bind9=9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.8 (one of the Ubuntu versions) it tells me that version is not found.
<autojack> commenting out our internal apt repo and doing an apt-get update allowed me to install that other version.
<autojack> but I don't understand why I had to do that, since showpkg displayed it as an available version.
<autojack> thoughts?
#ubuntu-server 2014-06-24
<Kawaiola> Hey guys I'm installing 14.02 and the Grub loader keeps failing it will let me configure a lilo boot loader but I'm not entirely sure if I should any wisdom?
<Patrickdk> what is 14.02?
<Patrickdk> and what is lilo?
<Patrickdk> wasn't that replaced by grub, a decade before ubuntu was even around?
<Kawaiola> Patrickdk: Unbuntun server 14.02 and grub faailed it gives me the option to try and use the lilo loader unless there is a way to fix the grub boot loader I am installing from a flash drive
<qman__> autojack: the version I'm seeing is 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.8
<qman__> as in, you're missing the 1: in front
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BlackDex> Hello there, i have a system with ipv6 and for some reason it resolves hosts which do not have IPv6 to my local v6 address
<bluefrog> BlackDex, you mean that ping prestashop.com gives you a ping on your localhost instead of "network unreachable"?
<bluefrog> BlackDex, I mean ping6 not giving you "unknown host"?
<bluefrog> well both in fact as prestashop.com is IPv4 only
<BlackDex> well if i do ping6 i do not get a network unreachable
<BlackDex> i just get an IP address of an other server in my network for some reason
<BlackDex> ping does work to the correct ip
<bluefrog> BlackDex, oh so you have 2 interfaces, one IPv4 and one IPv6. and your DNS server is internal then of course
<bluefrog> BlackDex, so i guess you have to look in that direction for your IPv6 problem
<BlackDex> bluefrog: i have one interface eth0 with both ipv4 an v6 on it
<BlackDex> and i use the DNS of google
<bluefrog> your network is private?
<caribou> got a launchpad question that should be trivial to many people here :
<BlackDex> i got a /64
<BlackDex> my own subnet
<caribou> once a Merge Proposal has been approved, how does the proposed branch get merged in the target branch ?
<caribou> does launchpad do it automagically or is it done on the CLI ?
<bluefrog> BlackDex, do you have the same problem from another puter with a similar ipv4 ipv6 config?
<BlackDex> jupp
<bluefrog> BlackDex, am no specialist in that but i would say you have a borked DNS zone at your registrar
<BlackDex> hmm
<BlackDex> thx for the tips :)
<bluefrog> or gateway
<bluefrog> BlackDex, one or 2 guys helped me yesterday's night on IPv6, TJ_ and maswan
<sanderj_> Have anyone got this message?: df: cannot read table of mounted file systems
<sanderj_> this one helps: grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab .. but it keeps popping up the problem at reboot.
<see1> hello
<see1> i update my server today and get problems with php5-fmp
<see1> nginx says bad gatway
<see1> ubuntu/ precise
<see1> this is to update libssl-dev libssl-doc libssl1.0.0 openssl php-pear php5-cgi php5-cli php5-common php5-curl php5-dev php5-fpm php5-gd php5-mysql
<see1> Configuration file ./etc/php5/fpm/pool.d/www.conf i choose not to override
<see1> php5-fpm starts well says the log
<see1> i stop and start the serice
<see1> but i see this error after choosing NO for the www.conf update-rc.d: warning: php5-fpm stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB
<see1> whats LSB ?
<see1> any help?
<BlackDex> see1: i seem to have the same problem
<sveta> ouch
<cfhowlett> see1 BlackDex I'm *guessing* that there's a packing problem upstream.  Probably fixable upstream/packaging as well.  Wait a bit and see if they get around to fixing it.
<see1> hummm..ok guys then i will use my backup and wait
<see1> how long u guys think?
<cfhowlett> see1 couple of days?  and file a bug report ...
<see1> cfhowlett who i can fill it up? i´m not so fresh in ubuntu support...i try a lot on my self to find what i make wrong...good to know this chan now
<cfhowlett> !bug | see1
<ubottu> see1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<see1> !ubuntu-bug <precise> update-rc.d: warning: php5-fpm stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB
<see1> so`?
<see1> !ubuntu-bug precise update-rc.d: warning: php5-fpm stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB
<ubottu> see1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> see1 in your terminal, not IRC ... P:)
<see1> ahh :P ok thx
<disposable> #lxcontainers
<disposable> oops
<disposable> I was happily using LXC on 12.04 and recently upgraded some of my servers to 14.04. Now it seems, the /sys/fs/cgroup/containername structure is completely gone and including stuff like lxc.cgroup.cpuset in config files just errors on lxc-start. the help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.com page has a rather confusing announcement that the 14.04 uses cgmanager to administer cgroups and nothing about how to use it in container config files.
<disposable> is there a guide I can refer to? i really need to limit some of my containers.
<rbasak> disposable: there's lxc.container.conf(5). Though it refers to kernel names for the parameters.
<see1> ok guys thx for ur help,, ill wish u a nice day...maybe we speak us again :D
<sveta> likewise
<rbasak> disposable: does that give you wha tyou need?
<disposable> rbasak: unfortunately, no. that manual does not reflect the current reality. if i set lxc.cgroup.cpuset.cpus = 0,1  or limit the memory, container won't start. it'll give me: lxc-start: command get_cgroup failed to receive response
<disposable> i've just tested it in a freshly installed 14.04 in virtualbox
<rbasak> hallyn: ^^ maybe you could take a look?
<disposable> rbasak: I take that back. cpuset works, only memory doesn't. maybe there's atypo.
<disposable> rbasak:  ignore me for now
<disposable> my apologies, it was a typo. and having the line yanked and pasted in so many places didn't make it any less of a typo
<rbasak> No problem.
<BlackDex> bluefrog: i found the sollution :$
<BlackDex> apperently i had a wildcard configured in my DNS. And my domain in the searchpath
<jamespage> med_, the icehouse 2014.1.1 updates got tangled up with the security fixes which have now landed - just trying to get revised versions into proposed so we can complete testing
<bitbyte_> Good afternoon guys, I’m trying to do some file organisation and was wanting to know if there is a quick way to rename 500+ files to take a certain name / word out of their title or to change OP to One piece
<rbasak> bitbyte_: look into the rename command, find to determine the list of files to rename recursively, and xargs to apply the rename command to a list generated by find.
<bitbyte_> Alright that gives me some where to start so i’ll give it a shot
<Sander^work> It looks like df -i says i'm out of inodes.. How do I resolve this? Its a ext4 filesystem.
<Sander^work> I still have 30% disk space according to df
<patdk-wk> reformat
<Sander^work> is there perhaps another filesystem which is better to use for many small files?
<patdk-wk> heh?
<patdk-wk> you oviously formatted your filesystem incorrectly for using many small files
<patdk-wk> ext defaults to 1 inode per block
<patdk-wk> to make it impossible for you to run out of inodes
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is there an easier way to install something that allows copy paste through Hyper-V?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> easier as in not using ISOs ideally
<rbasak> Sander^work: see -T and -i options to mkfs.ext4 (or mke2fs, etc). I think that not all filesystems require this tuning option, though.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> for whatever the reason ubuntu server doesnt recognise the hyper-v optical drive
<patdk-wk> any inode based filesystem does
<patdk-wk> that is most of them
<patdk-wk> but like zfs doesn't
<patdk-wk> no idea about btrfs
<smoser> kickinz1, you've used tinyproxy ?
<kickinz1> yes at work
<smoser> i am in a situation where i i can't globally set 'http_proxy' as some things need to be local and some need to be proxied.
<kickinz1> it ise usefull when you have to cope with proxies.
<smoser> can i configure it to do something like that ?
<smoser> ie, i thikn i'd end up having to tell it something like:
<kickinz1> I think so, you install it, as your local proxy (127.0.0.1:8888 by default)
<smoser> er...
<smoser> right.
<Sander^work> patdk-wk, I have almost 600000 inodes.. :-/
<kickinz1> and then you can give him  rules in its configuration file
<smoser> and then for "internet things", i'd need it to forward proxy somewhere else.
<kickinz1> yes
<smoser> and for "intranet things" i'd need it to not forward somewhere else.
<smoser> thats awesome.
<kickinz1> let me check a default conf
<kickinz1> http://distro.ibiblio.org/tinycorelinux/3.x/tcz/src/tinyproxy/tinyproxy.conf
<kickinz1> check upstream section
<smoser> kickinz1, that is crazy awesome.
<kickinz1> it saves me a lot of headaches
<smoser> thank you.
<kickinz1> 'saved'
<kickinz1> you're welcome
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I would welcome any help
<smoser> ToAruShiroiNeko, i'm sorry I can't really help you, other than advice on what I'd do.  That would be not to use the vga console (or whatever you're using), but to ssh in.  then you just need your ssh session to support copy and paste.
<smoser> but if you're trying to get to functional networking via the console, then yeah, that sucks.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> okay...
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying my best to keep things simple and am failing misreably
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I now need to figure out how to use ssh with ubuntu server
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sudo apt-get install openssh-server doesnt seem to work
<patdk-wk> Sander^work, that is nothing, I have over 80Million inodes
<kickinz1> <ToAruShiroiNeko> What's the problem?
<OpenTokix> ToAruShiroiNeko: apt-get install ssh
<ToAruShiroiNeko> bah I am not sure what happened, its working since I restarted
<Sander^work> patdk-wk, which tune2fs -l parameter is mkfs.ext4 -i bytes-per-inode setting?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is ubuntu server firewall enabled by default?
<jpds> ToAruShiroiNeko: No.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ah good, I dont have to worry about that then
<jpds> OpenTokix: It is apt-get install openssh-server
<Sander^work> patdk-wk, Inode blocks per group: 512 or Inodes per group: 8192 ?
<jpds> ToAruShiroiNeko: If that doesn't work, post what it says on pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ToAruShiroiNeko> no it installed fine
<ToAruShiroiNeko> now trying to configure putty
<OpenTokix> ssh is a metapackage for server and client
<OpenTokix> fyi
<ToAruShiroiNeko> well that was simple :)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying to follow this
<ToAruShiroiNeko> http://www.techreceptives.com/install-openerp-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am at 6.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> typing su openerp prompts a password
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what password is it?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> anything I try gives me an authontication fialiure
<Pici> ToAruShiroiNeko: its "sudo su openerp"
<Pici> make sure you aren't still logged in as the postgres account.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> now its telling me "Sorry, rey again."
<ToAruShiroiNeko> *try
<ToAruShiroiNeko> [sudo] password for openerp:
<Pici> sounds like you are already logged in as openerp. You don't need to do anything then.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> there are more directions
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I dont understand
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it is asking for password
<Pici> You don't need to "su openerp", that looks to be a duplicate step.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it is asking for a password again when I type "sudo mv /home/openerp/.openerp_serverrc /etc/openerp-server.conf"
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I do not understand why it is prompting a password so often
<Pici> Because thats what happens when you use sudo.
<Pici> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, so I ran an update today with an update to php5-fpm. I'm given a 502 HTTP error when trying ot access the site now. I looked in the error log and got this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7695615/
<DeltaHeavy> nginx is running as www-data. The old permissions for /var/run/php5-fpm.sock is was   srw-rw---- root:root, but I've changed it to - srwxrwx--- root:www-data
<DeltaHeavy> I reloaded the services and I'm still getting the same erorr. Anybody know how I can fix this?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Pici wwhat password is it expecting?
<Pici> ToAruShiroiNeko: It expects the password of the user that you are running it as.  Typically, that is your normal user, unless you have added additonal directives to your sudoers file, or added other users to the sudo/admin group(S)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> so I added a new user called openerp then
<ToAruShiroiNeko> based on those directions
<ToAruShiroiNeko> right?
<Pici> ToAruShiroiNeko: yes.  And you are running sudo as your own user, so you should be using your own password.  Make sure that the prompt that you are at is no longer logged in as openerp though.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Pici but when I type my password it tells me "Sorry, try again."
<Pici> ToAruShiroiNeko: what does your shell prompt say right now?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> openerp@ubuntu
<Pici> ToAruShiroiNeko: because you used "sudo su openerp" you are effectively logged in as openerp now, which doesn't have enough rights to use sudo.  You need to use 'exit' to fall back to your user's login and from there you can issue sudo commands.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> so vim is an editor
<YamakasY> anyone mount webdav using gssapi ?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> pICI THIS IS A BIG PAIN :(
<ToAruShiroiNeko> damn caps lock
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying very hard to change the port on the congiguraiton file
<ToAruShiroiNeko> openerp-server.conf file
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I probably messed it up :(
<Pici> ToAruShiroiNeko: I highly suggest not using vim, it is not an easy editor to use.  Use nano.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> okay
<ToAruShiroiNeko> but first I need to somehow rstore the default version of the config file
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am following the direcitons here: http://www.techreceptives.com/install-openerp-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> pici can you guide me in achieveing this because I am badly confused :(
<Pici> ToAruShiroiNeko: are you still in vim?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> no
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am at the shell prompt
<ToAruShiroiNeko> by performing sudo mv /home/openerp/.openerp_serverrc /etc/openerp-server.conf I think I moved the file
<ToAruShiroiNeko> can I redownload the conf file?
<Pici> ToAruShiroiNeko: yes, if you ran that, then it would have moved it.
<Pici> ToAruShiroiNeko: why do you need to redownload it?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> because I probably made unwanted modifications to it in vim
<Pici> ToAruShiroiNeko: just start from step 6 again then.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I'll use nano once I am able to restore the file
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I cant
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it cant find the openerp-server.conf file (because it was moved)
<Pici> ToAruShiroiNeko: It looks to me like "./openerp-server --addons-path=../addons,../web/addons -s" creates the config file.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I went to the directory /home/openerp/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it doesnt have a .conf file
<ToAruShiroiNeko> openerp-server.conf is in /etc folder
<Pici> ToAruShiroiNeko: step 6 specifically says that by running "./openerp-server --addons-path=../addons,../web/addons -s" it will create /home/openerp/.openerp_serverrc
<ToAruShiroiNeko> yes but once created I dont think it creates it a second time, I dont know
<Pici> ToAruShiroiNeko: it should.
<Pici> ToAruShiroiNeko: if it doesn't, then delete /etc/openerp-server.conf and then try again.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it didnt
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I think I fixed
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it requred me to sudo si openerp first
<ToAruShiroiNeko> openerp: unrecognized service
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Isnt this correct: sudo update-rc.d -f openerp start 20 2 3 4 5 . ?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I got this:
<ToAruShiroiNeko> update-rc.d: warning:  stop runlevel arguments (none) do not match openerp Default-Stop values (0 1 6)
<ToAruShiroiNeko>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/openerp already exist.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Pici why could that be?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> could anyone else help? :/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> on one end it is telling me "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/openerp already exist." and other "openerp: unrecognized service"
<dave_s> I've followed the guide in the Ubuntu docs for setting up LDAP client auth, but can't seem to authenticate with LDAP running from Zentyal (OpenLDAP).
<dave_s> PAM is enabled in Zentyal, I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong with the client setup.
<sarnold> dave_s: are there any errors in /var/log/auth.lg?
<dave_s> Do I need to do something to join the VM onto the domain like in Windows?
<dave_s> sarnold: Okay, so I see "nscd: nss_ldap: failed to bind to LDAP server ldap://10.34.X.X/: Invalid credentials
<dave_s> I typed the credentials provided by the Zentyal LDAP settings screen.
<dave_s> Is there a specific set of credentials I need to use?
<sarnold> dave_s: I'd hope they would work as expected; are there any logs on the zentyal ldap server? maybe it logs why the connection failed
<dave_s> sarnold: Which file would I look in?
<sarnold> dave_s: sorry, no idea, I've never been responsible for the care and feeding of an ldap server before :) hehe
<dave_s> sarnold: Yeah, I'm about to chuck it out entirely. I only wanted LDAP so I could centrally manage users for the VMs on the network. It's turning out to be a bigger pain in the ass than I'd hoped.
<sarnold> dave_s: I've only ever been a user of ldap but that's about what it felt like as a user too. :/
<dave_s> It worked fine on the Windows 7 machine. I just went through like normal and joined the VM to the domain and 10 seconds later, like magic, I had LDAP working.
<sarnold> pity, it'd be nice if something like it Just Worked
<dave_s> Right? Why not have a simple CLI/GUI tool like "joindomain my.domain.tld -u dAdmin -p"?
<dave_s> Type a password and Taaa-da!
<sarnold> dave_s: does zentyal expose logs through their interface? it may be something that appears easy from the right interface..
<dave_s> It seems to have a Log for everything but LDAP.
<dave_s> Unless they merged it into Samba? But I'm not really using Samba right now...
<CappyT> Hi everyone... i think i need and advice... i have JKS keystore and i want to pull out a .key file for use the key (because that JKS contains only the key) with apache... how can I? i tried googling without find nothing than more headache
<abbaZaba> any advice for have an SSD in an ubuntu server machine?
#ubuntu-server 2014-06-25
<pmatulis> get a big one?
<Oplex> yo, anyone here familiar with moving a website from an apache hostgator to digitalocean running nginx, site is a wordpress site..
<DeltaHeavy> Oplex: Why not just use Apache on the DO server?
<abhie2e> if i have two vps, running a webserver serving same website, how can i redirect users visiting www.mysite.com to nearest vps to user ? is this possible via apache geoip? or i need bind geoip?
<sarnold> abhie2e: the easiest way to make that happen is to run a geodns service and decide which countries get directed to which server
<abhie2e> :-o
<abhie2e> ammm????
<abhie2e> sarnold, i already have two vps, both on different cities. i want to redirect user to his nearest vps depending upon his location.
<sarnold> abhie2e: this README is now a bit old, but it should describe roughly what you're trying to accomplish: https://github.com/PowerDNS/pdns/tree/master/modules/geobackend
<sarnold> abhie2e: your DNS servers will give different answers to clients based on the IP address they are using
<abhie2e> sarnold, so this dns server need be installed on both of those vps? or only any one of vps?
<sarnold> abhie2e: it should probably be hosted on both VPS systems -- you need two DNS servers in glue for your domains anyway and if one VPS goes down you'd like the other to be able to continue functioning, right?
<abhie2e> yes.
<abhie2e> sarnold, i will read that now. thanks.
<sarnold> abhie2e: have fun! :)
<abhie2e> :-)
<e^0> which is the best way to update ubuntu-server ?
<e^0> i did apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<e^0> it is 14.04
<jak2000> is possible know where a domain was registered? unifrut.com.mx (nic mexico or where?)  thanks
<bluefrog> whois
<bluefrog> Registrar:         Terra Networks Mexico
<abhie2e> hi
<abhie2e> i setting up bind dns servers but my domain name do not resolve to my website?
<abhie2e> help
<jost> Hi! I've got an infected server, 12.04.4 LTS. An unprivileged account has been broken into, the attacker has gained SSH access and started about 50 processes. How do I properly lock the account and kill those processes? For now, of course.
<histo> jost: unprivileged how?
<jost> histo: its a normal user account, no admin rights
<jost> no system account
<histo> jost: well you can just kill the pids of the processes
<jost> histo: an just lock the account using `usermod`?
<ogra_> jost, if you use password authentication: passwd -l $username
<ogra_> if oyu use key auth ... just move the key out of the users ~/.ssh/
<histo> jost: what kernel is this box running?
 * ogra_ would take the box physically off the network though ... and inspect it offline
<jost> 3.10.13-x86_64-jb1
<ogra_> jb1 ?
<jost> its a cloud server, the jb1 is from the provider
<somedude123> hi, can somebody help me with my NFS server config ? I have  problems with uid/gid squashing and reassigning them with anonuid/anonguid
<jost> One of the running processes has this as command: "sshd: username [priv]", and runs as user root. Does that mean the attacker has gained root access?
<gotcha> hey guys, when installing ubuntu server using LVM, does it make a difference in term of usuage?
<xnox> gotcha: yes, you get lvm features at the expense of performance penalty. nothing comes for free.
<xnox> gotcha: but it's mostly transparent.
<xnox> gotcha: lvm installation is the default on ubuntu server.
<gotcha> xnox, so besides little perforamce penalty, everything else works just like any normal ubuntu server install?
<xnox> gotcha: well, lvm based one is the normal one =) what abnormal things are you expecting?
<xnox> =)
<gotcha> xnox, haha.. i mean, i always install ubuntu server withoug using LVM, its the first time i install it using LVM
<gotcha> so was just wondering if there is anything i should take care of thats all
<xnox> gotcha: if you choose to repartition, you should be aware of the layer in between your hard-drive and ext4 filesystem - the LVM. that's about it.
<gotcha> sounds great
<gotcha> thanks for the info dude
<hxm> someone know how to copy form vim to the systems clipboard?
<ujjain> MAAS - Metal as a Service supports migration/live migration?
<jpds> ujjain: That's nothing to do with MAAS.
<jpds> ujjain: You can deploy a server with MAAS, deploy nova-compute to the nodes in MAAS with Juju, and nova-compute does (live-)migration.
<rtg> jamespage, zul; y'all ought to have a look at build problems with your favorite DKMS packages against 3.16. openafs, openswan, and openvswitch are failing to build. See https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/DKMS/view/U%20KT-PPA%20-generic/. The 3.16 kernel can be found in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa
<zul> rtg:  arrgh...but i dont have a favorite dkms packages
<rtg> perhaps 'favorite' was an over statement
<rtg> I'd like to promote 3.16 into the archive early next week.
<zul> rtg: sl-modem seriously? :)
<bigbrovar> Hi guys.. I have been trying to get our server (ubuntu 14.04 & 12.04 servers)  to get its hostnames from dhcpserver .. by putting this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/7700556/ in /etc/dhcp/dhclient-exit-hook.d/  however when I run a dhclient the hostname returned is "no" which is not the hostname set for this machine on the dhcp-server
<ujjain> jpds, MAAS is like dedicated-server on-demand, rather than virtualization, right?
<jpds> ujjain: It's a provisioning service, yes.
<bigbrovar> interestingly running the same script on an ubuntu machine with network manager does return the right hostname to the client.. this left me confused
<ujjain> so that makes me wonder if you can still do live-migrations/migrations, I'd assume not
<bigbrovar> what is the supported way to get systems to request their hostnames from dhcp
<bigbrovar> anyway figured out the issue.
<ddsss> so if I write an upstart script - I only have to copy it into /etc/init.d - right? no need to link it to /etc/rc.d dirs?
<ddsss> is update-rc.d still necessary with upstart  scripts?
<hxm> is possible to make a ptr request?
<hxm> or that is only based in a database records
<zoraj> hi
<zoraj> I've just add some privilege on mysql and the mysqld failed to restart :(
<zoraj> how can I rollback all privileges ?
<zoraj> I'm using ubuntu 14.04
<zoraj> ubuntu server*
<hxm> is vim compiled with external clipboard by default?
<jellf> hi all
<bluefrog> anyone running fail2ban on 14.04?
<DeltaHeavy> bluefrog: Yup
<bluefrog> and i guess it's running fine for u. do you have IPv6 AND IPv4?
<bluefrog> sr DeltaHeavy forgot to mention your name. Do you have both v4 and v6 enabled?
<DeltaHeavy> I'm just using IPv4 right now
<bluefrog> thx. my problems may be coming from that in the f irst place (only IPv6)
<machstem> Hey all.  Just installed 14.04 and I am setting up avahi to do some mDNS to allow Bonjour traffic between VLANs at work.  I setup 4 interfaces (eth0, eth1, eth2, eth3) and each has a static assignment set in /etc/network/interfaces including gateway and DNS info.  At first when I boot the system, I can ping 1 of the 4 IPs and eventually not even the server can ping out.  What is the best method to
<machstem> have this sort of scenario setup?
<nosleep77> hi everyone. I am looking at creating custom images of ubuntu to install via pxe.I was googling and found PXEInstallServer. Is this the best way to go with a kickstart answer file ?
<sarnold> machstem: that's surprising. I'd expect that setup to Just Work.
<sarnold> machstem: do you see anything strange in dmesg? or the system logs?
<patdk-wk> I think he means he wants install over pxe, but with a selection of different preseeds
<patdk-wk> I know when I do install over pxe, I just run it just like it was an iso
<nosleep77> patdk-wk: that's right. so is that the best way to go about it?
<patdk-wk> best way?
<nosleep77> patdk-wk: i know there's cobbler as well but its more of a redhat thing
<patdk-wk> heh?
<sarnold> nosleep77: you might want to check out maas and preseed files: http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.5/configure.html#altering-the-preseed-file
<sarnold> nosleep77: or look into using cloud-init with maas and avoid the preseed stuff: https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/troubleshooting.html
<nosleep77> sarnold: thanks i dont know much about MAAS. I'll check it out
<nosleep77> sarnold: the one I was looking at before was this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<sarnold> nosleep77: I've done something very similar to that before but didn't bother doing any kickstart kinds of things.
<MACscr> ok, so im running 12.04 as my host and using LXC for my guests and some are 12.04 and some were updated to 13.10 (i havent used them in months). Unfortunately it appears the 13.10 ones wont boot and i dont seem to have any useful debug info to go on besides this http://pastie.org/pastes/9323694/text?key=i0cym4wzhu1oi8eswbhvga. Any suggestions?
<nosleep77> sarnold: so the maas with preseed is what you used?
<sarnold> nosleep77: I've used maas with no changes at all, and I've used plain pxebooting without a pressed ;) hehe
<toyotapie> Is there a script that I can run that will tell me if the network config in /etc/network/interfaces is different from reality?
<kaje> Can someone please help me with my apt-get problem? /boot ran out of space and screwed up a kernel update. Here's a pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/2815661
<kaje> nevermind. I simply did an apt-get remove linux-server and then reinstalled it and everything is fixed.
<bluefrog> 'lo any1 gandi vps ubuntu 14.04 (gandi image) by  chance?
<bekks> Whats gandi?
<bluefrog> server provider
<bekks> And whats your actual question? :)
<bluefrog> trying to find find someone running the same instance as me. their ubuntu image is driving me crazy
<bekks> Why does it drive you crazy?
<bluefrog> basic stuff not installed
<bluefrog> such as netbase and so on
<bluefrog> meaning no /etc/services
<bekks> Never heard of "netbase".
<bekks> And why do you need a /etc/services, actually?
<bluefrog> nmd
<bluefrog> nevermind
<bluefrog> could do me a favor bekks and  hit my server at least twice, pls?  ssh test@2001:4b98:dc0:51:216:3eff:fee0:de5d
<bekks> Why?
<bluefrog> trying to have fail2ban to work
<bekks> I'd need IPv6 to do so, which I dont have (and dont want until now) :)
<bluefrog> ok ok
<sarnold> heh, crazy, netbase at this point really just supplies /etc/{protocols,services,rpc,network/}
<sarnold> and /etc/network/ may be an oversight? :)
<bekks> TIL :)
#ubuntu-server 2014-06-26
<GH0> I have been trying to install LSI SNMP Agent/SAS SNMP on my Ubuntu server box. LSI provides support for "Linux", but their support is an RPM file, and since ubuntu is deb based, well, there is the issue. I used alien to convert it to a deb file, but when I install it along with some other snmp tools, I get the following: http://pastebin.com/p0p44ZKV and I was wondering if anyone has had success with this type of install before, or if anyone could lead m
<GH0> e in the right direction.
<sarnold> GH0: can you pastebin /etc/lsi_mrdsnmp/sas/install  ?
<sarnold> (or at least the first 40 lines or so?)
<GH0> Sure, give me one moment
<sarnold> hrm, the next error is line 206; maybe the whole thing would be best..
<GH0> is there a more convenient way of pastebining an entire file besides copying and pasting then?
<sarnold> GH0: the pastebinit tool is handy :)
<GH0> I recall a cli pastebin tool, just don't remember the name.
<sarnold> fwiw, it's been years since I've used alien but I was impressed with the results
<GH0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7703283/
<GH0> I mean thats fine, I just don't really see any other way to install this. I really would like e-mail notifications if something happens with the array, and I am trying to keep tabs since I am seeing weird performance on the array as well.
<sarnold> [ -f /usr/bin/snmptrap ] && rm -f /usr/bin/snmptrap
<sarnold> cute guys
<GH0> I take it I am better off searching for something else. :D
<GH0> Especially if it wants to remove a binary file lol
<sarnold> this script appears to do only two real important things; add a MIB to a snmp config file, and write NoOfInstalledController kinds of things to their own configuration file, but that bit is just incomprehensible..
<sarnold> it also configures a new service to run the system-supplied snmpd but only for LSI controller cards. I think.
<sarnold> nagios-plugins-contrib claims to have a check_raid service that does a lot of LSI checks, but I don't know if any of them are recent..
<sarnold> GH0: and the mpt-status package claims roughly the same thing
<GH0> Alright, I will look into those instead
<GH0> sarnold, mind helping me with one more thing related to LSI/MegaRAID? http://pastebin.com/MupdnL81 :/
<GH0> If I try to shut the framework down, I get the following: Shutting down Framework:
<GH0> sh: 0: Can't open /Framework/shutdown.sh
<sarnold> GH0: guh. that's annoying :)
<GH0> Yup :/
<sarnold> "cd: /usr/local/MegaRAID Storage Manager: No such file or directory"
<sarnold> .. and that's practically terrifying
<GH0> Don't know why they can't just create .deb files. Would make this so much simpler.
<GH0> Actually, I take that back, dpkg --force-all --purge seems to have gotten rid of it, but, I am not sure it removed it cleanly.
<sarnold> .. and I don't see any dpkg  options that would ask it to skip the scripts..
<sarnold> GH0: oh! hooray.
<sarnold> GH0: and half that stupid script is to work around now knowing how to use rpm packages to specify dependencies. annoying.
<sarnold> they'd do better if they didn't try as hard; if they juts had a tarball and  README then surely the suse packagers and red hat packagers and debian packagers would have just picked it up and done the right thing and it'd be less annoying all around
<GH0> Hm, the smtp part of that package is still broken after upgrading to a new version. Or it just doesn't like relaying data through Gmail. However, postfix is installed on my machine as a relay to gmail, and I am not sure if I want to open it up to allow a single program to use it like that. Unless I can limit what IP postfix listens for it's relay on. Never really done much of this stuff before.
<meccooll> Just installed apache playing around with it, it's working and i can connect to the host but i can't figure out how's it's running $ netstat -an | grep :80
<meccooll> tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN
<meccooll> i don't see it listening on regular tcp, yet i can connect to it by going to http://127.0.0.1
<lordievader> Good morning.
<twb> Bind mounts used to ignore -o ro, unless you did a -oremount,ro.  I vaguely recall that issue got fixed eventually, but I can't find any evidence.  Did I dream it?
<twb> Seems like I did -- even on my laptop running 3.14 it's still read-write by default, though it at least warns you now.
<Guest90121> hi, my server is being restarted for a reason I dont know, I dont see anything in the logs and the vps provider says they dont restarted anything
<Guest90121> how can I investigate this?
<Guest90121> syslog is empty about restarting
<twb> When did this start happening?  What changed between then, and when it last worked?  Is there a pattern?  Can you trigger it reliably?  Is this happening for all hosts you run -- if not, what's different about this one?
<twb> Consider exfiltrating the logs to a host that isn't crashing.  Consider traffic analysis (e.g. tcpdump) leading up to the reboot.  Consider exfiltrating dmesg output to a reliable host (keyword "netconsole").
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have rsyslog and haproxy running on the system. I need to enable debug logs for HAProxy. Any clue on how to set it? I am running Ubuntu 11.10
<g0ldr4k3> hello everyone, is there some one can help me about MaaS I've just one question: I've realized an infrastructure using KVM as Hypervisor and 3 VM: 1 VM for Region Controller (RC) - 2 VM for Cluster Controller(CC), each one with 2 or more nodes installed and manage via virtio. Each VM use different Virtual Network 2.2.2.0/24 (RC),3.3.3.0/24(CC) 'n 4.4.4.0/24(CC) configured on virsh-manager, I've also added and accepted 2 CC on
<g0ldr4k3> RC. but in the RC's web UI I see only 2 CC without the nodes associated on them. But which is the Region's goal? seeing just the CC and not manage their nodes? thanks a lot
<g0ldr4k3> in this case I 've only 2 CC each ones with 2/4 nodes and it's easy to manage that because the nodes are flew, in the case we have more of them How can manage that??? RC should make this function, I mean I think that......
<g0ldr4k3> in this case I 've only 2 CC each ones with 2/4 nodes and it's easy to manage that because the nodes are flew, in the case we have more of them How can manage that??? RC should make this function, I mean I think that......'
<g0ldr4k3> anyone can help me?....ops sorry I've pasted that
<g0ldr4k3> anyone can answer me?is there a way to manage the nodes of each single CC via RC? or RC can view only the CC on its web ui?
<sander^work> Hi. How do I add a PPA on 12.04? I can't find or install the command add-apt-repository?
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sander^work> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<sander^work> cfhowlett, WHats the repository for add-apt-repository?
<kickinz1> the package is software-properties-common:
<sander^work> Ah, I found it: python-software-properties
<kickinz1> yes, do you know 'apt-file'
<sander^work> I've used it, a long time ago. I'll use that next time :-)
<sander^work> Thanks! :-)
<kickinz1> with apt-file you can search a file through packages, so if you need to find a command that is not the package name, it is usefull
<kickinz1> ok, np
<rbasak> mdeslaur: please could you take a look at bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/1334572? I'm not sure if this is a dupe or expected behaviour.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1334572 in php5 "php5-fpm upgrade broken after deleting sample config" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> (and the reporter has cut the message short)
<vlad_starkov> Question: Ubuntu Server 14.04 64bit. Is running on KVM with 4GB memory. But top/htop shows only 2Gb. What can be wrong here?
<ws2k3> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 in raid0(stripe) during the install it complained about unable to install grub so i tryed to follow this ﻿http://askubuntu.com/questions/334012/a-guide-to-install-ubuntu-13-04-using-a-raid-0 but that does not seem to work for 14.04
<mdeslaur> rbasak: well, he deleted the conf file...
<rbasak> mdeslaur: yeah. What I couldn't see was the reason for the presumed subsequent failure, since he didn't explain that part. I presume his unattended upgrade would do some default thing, but I don't know what.
<rbasak> mdeslaur: do you want to comment or shall I?
<mdeslaur> rbasak: I gather the failure is because the package upgrade put the conf file back
<mdeslaur> I'm commenting
<rbasak> Thanks
<rbasak> mdeslaur: I don't think an upgrade puts a deleted conffile back. NOt sure though.
<mdeslaur> hrm, let me check
<mdeslaur> rbasak: right, it shouldn't replace it...how odd
<pmatulis> morning
<bekks> ws2k3: you cannot install grub on a raid0.
<ws2k3> it tryed to install grub on /dev/sda and sdb
<ws2k3> and i saw people on youtube doing that with 13.10 in virtualbox
<ws2k3> then how should i setup so i can install ubuntu on my raid0
<kickinz1> ws2k3, you can create a little partion in raid1, and an other in raid0, on raid 1 you put your /boot, and grub will install fine
<bekks> ws2k3: grub needs more than just the MBR. And those files cannot be located on a RAID.
<bekks> *RAID0.
<ws2k3> ﻿https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTAh53AXSXA#t=394 then how this guy did it
<ws2k3> he has one raid0 and installed grub just fine
<ws2k3> 5:29 you can see him picking raid0
 * kickinz1 watching
<bekks> I dont care about videos, since technically, it cannot work using a RAID0.
<peetaur2> When I build a kernel with Ubuntu server 14.04, even with same config, even if I use the same initrd, it won't boot. It fails to mount root, and the initramfs prompt it gives does not work... keyboard input doesn't show up, and ctrl+alt+del doesn't work. What did I do wrong?
<ws2k3> kickinz1 did you view the video ?
<bekks> peetaur2: How do you build the kernel actually?
<peetaur2> bekks: first I tried a simple "make -j8 deb-pkg", and also tried this howto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel (which is dreadful and out of date)
<kickinz1> yes I'm trying, to install to see, but it must not work, normally grub works only with raid1 or hardware raid
<kickinz1> not clear: yes I've seen the video, and I'm trying to install to check
<peetaur2> bekks: in both cases, I ended up with a .deb file that I could install, but they can't mount root fs, either by lv path (/dev/mapper/vg-lv) or UUID    (root=UUID=...), and the initramfs prompt hangs like that
<peetaur2> I was hoping to ls /dev to see what was there ...
<bekks> peetaur2: And whats the exact error message? And why are you tryong to compile your own kernel?
<peetaur2> bekks: I have 3 machines where it randomly crashes due to a known bug with this fix https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/5/8/275
<bekks> peetaur2: So which kernel are you using currently?
<peetaur2> bekks: and I'll try to get the message in a sec
<peetaur2> bekks: when I compiled with "make deb-pkg" it said it was 3.13.11.2, and when I do the wiki procedure it says 3.13.0-29
<bekks> peetaur2: And which ubuntu kernel (non self-compiled) are you using?
<ws2k3> kickinz1 did you view the video ?
<peetaur2> 3.13.0-29
<bekks> ws2k3: Did you implement the proposed solution yet?
<peetaur2> bekks: last part of boot screen  http://bpaste.net/show/WwVEyrGOZ6WAA93VfXk6/
<ws2k3> the make one volume with raid1? no cause i see somebody else doing what i want but people here says thats not possible that confuses me
<bekks> ws2k3: Well, the people in here actually do know what they are talking about. Why dont you just trust them, instead of believing a random video?
<kickinz1> raid0 is stripping, so data is part on disk 1 and part on disk B, so it is not possible (from what I know) for grub to get data in the good order.
<bekks> kickinz1: Thats correct.
<kickinz1> so you put a raid1 little partion and mount it as boot, so grub copies all neede in that.
<ws2k3> i know. md0 is my raid1 but why i cannot install grub just on /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<ws2k3> how big does /boot need to be ?
<bekks> ws2k3: About 512M.
<kickinz1> raid 1 is mirroring, so partion on diskA equal what is on disk2 part 1, so grub understand it even if raid is still not mounted
<OpenTokix> ws2k3: I usually have it at 256M
<peetaur2> bekks: I just tried booting the stock kernel, but edited the boot line so it has the wrong root device, and it does the same except the initramfs shell works fine.  So what does that tell us?
<ws2k3> whousld that 512 mb just be ext4 ?
<bekks> peetaur2: that your kernel is broken.  How did you create the config for your own lernel?
<bekks> ws2k3: Yes.
<peetaur2> bekks: when I did the "make deb-pkg" method, I just did  cp /boot/config-$(uname -r) .config   so it should be the same as the working kernel.
<bekks> peetaur2: And did you use make oldconfig after copying the config?
<peetaur2> bekks: yes
<peetaur2> I know what I'm doing when building the kernel... just not whatever extra undocumented thing I need to do with Ubuntu apparently.
<ws2k3> i have made a raid1 with /boot but still the grub installation fails
<ws2k3> it tryes to install grub on /dev/sda en /dev/sdb
<bekks> Whats the exact error message?
<ws2k3> executing grub-install /dev/sda failed
<ws2k3> this is a fatal error
<bekks> So switch through the TTY and see which more detailed error you can find.
<peetaur2> as root? that's all it says?
<peetaur2> I guess you can only mean in the installer... in which the TTY answer is the one
<ws2k3> so what file should i check in the tty
<peetaur2> or alternatively, find a text TTY and run that command yourself.     And as a side note, is it a GPT disk? If so, you need a bios_grub partition (not the same as /boot) or it will fail.
<bekks> ws2k3: I told you waht to do with the TTYs. :)
<peetaur2> ws2k3: he means try all the TTYs until you find one with a log... and then still look in the rest in case there are more (in some distros one has dmesg and another has more install logs)
<ws2k3> syslog only say grub-install /dev/sda failed
<kickinz1> alt+F4 gives you the logs
<ws2k3> it does comeplay something about gpt
<ws2k3> also it seems he tryed to install grub on the wrong partition
<peetaur2> so if it says you need a bios_grub for GPT and something about refusing to use a hack called blocklists, then it's the error I'm thinking of, and you need a bios_grub partition.
<bekks> ws2k3: "something"? Whats the exact error message?
<peetaur2> or regardless of what it says, if you are using a GPT partition table (eg. >2.2 TB disk), then make a bios_grub.
<ws2k3> this system was only ssd's of 200 gb
<ws2k3> its saying warning this HGPT partition label contains no BIOS boot partition
<peetaur2> yeah that's the message.... make a bios_grub aka bios boot partition
<bekks> So you need to create a boot partition first.
<peetaur2> bios_grub .. not just /boot partition
<ws2k3> cause i already created a partition in raid1 with /boot
<bekks> ws2k3: Which isnt a GPT boot partition.
<peetaur2> parted /dev/sda mkpart ....blahblah... ; parted /dev/sda set $n bios_grub on       (where $n is the partition number, and ideally it is before 2.2 TB on the disk, and in number order ... I've seen it fail where the partition numbers are out of sequence, so I just always make it first partition)
<ws2k3> how can i get out of the alt + f4
<peetaur2> guess at more nubers to find the one you were in before (likely F1)
<peetaur2> text mode is F1 in Ubuntu installers... and maybe non-text is F7
<kickinz1> ws2k3,bekks,  it seems surprisingly possible to boot directly on a raid0 on trusty, I just created a vm, with a lvm on top of raid0 and it just worked.
<bekks> kickinz1: with /boot on a RAID0? It doubt that.
<peetaur2> kickinz1, ws2k3: it is documented as supported to use metadata 1.2, raid10, raid0, etc. with grub2. However, it is very unlikely for it to work reliably. (eg. I know that raid10 will just make it fail when degraded, but seems to work fine otherwise)
<kickinz1> yes, just a big raid partition on each disks, a lvm on top with two logical disks, one for swap one for /)
<peetaur2> kickinz1, ws2k3: but for a surefire simple solid system, use raid1, and for metadata I know 0.90 works, and I knwo that on openSUSE (grub2) 1.0 works, and on Ubuntu (grub1.99) not sure if 1.0 works.
<peetaur2> (just checked and Ubuntu 14.04 uses grub 2.02~beta2-9)
<ws2k3> yeah well the reason i wanne do this is cause this systems are part of a cluster
<ws2k3> and i need high io over relayable
<ws2k3> so basicly your saying you cannot use raid0 for the OS ?
<peetaur2> no, just /boot matters
<peetaur2> OS can be on anything
<ws2k3> hmm okay
<ws2k3> so /boot can be on a raid1 right ?
<peetaur2> yes
<peetaur2> and in my experience, metadata 0.90 is a good idea (side effect is that mdadm.conf can't control the /dev/md* number so you'll likely end up with /dev/md127), or metadata 1.0 which I have only tested in openSUSE. And 1.2 is a bad idea. (grub2 officially supports it, but never worked when I tested it). And sadly the installer will not ask you which version you want. (openSUSE is smart enough to set /boot to 1.0 instead of 1.2 though)
<ws2k3> what does this means peetaur2
<peetaur2> it means that 0.90 metadata (mdadm --create -e 0.90 ...) works best for /boot.
<peetaur2> and after you install, if you care about it, test it. If it doesn't work, you could consider manually changing it. I always do. Others don't care.
<peetaur2> I think it's not well known that metadata 1.2 and grub are buggy together.
<ws2k3> odd i have made a partition and mounter it as /boot in the installer
<ws2k3> but it still does grub-install --force /dev/sda and that is failing
<ws2k3> at least that is what the logs show me
<Schalla> Hello folks. Any hint what could be the issue when imklog moans at the /var/log/syslog about a bad file descriptor? My rsyslog goes upt o 80% CPU usage. Ubuntu 14.04
<peetaur2> mswart: grub-install doesn't touch /boot... it touches the MBR and bios_grub
<peetaur2> mswart: update-grub and update-initramfs touch /boot
<ws2k3> during install i cant get it to work
<ws2k3> so i will install ubuntu normale and change to later to raid
<peetaur2> ws2k3: did you make a bios_grub?
<ws2k3> no how should i do that ?
<peetaur2> nearly the first thing I said was it will fail if you don't...
<peetaur2> just when you say "use as: ..." instead of saying raid, or ext4, or whatever, say something like "reserved bios boot area"
<ws2k3> cant recall you sad that
<peetaur2> third thing I said:  [15:09] <peetaur2> or alternatively, find a text TTY and run that command yourself.     And as a side note, is it a GPT disk? If so, you need a bios_grub partition (not the same as /boot) or it will fail.
<ws2k3> and how do i know this is a gpt disk ?
<peetaur2> heh
<peetaur2> you can only guess ;) it stupidly will not ask, but will automatically make it GPT if it is large enough
<peetaur2> or it will leave it GPT if it is already GPT probably
<cfhowlett> !gpt
<peetaur2> and you said earlier:  [15:14] <ws2k3> it does comeplay something about gpt
<peetaur2> [15:17] <ws2k3> its saying warning this HGPT partition label contains no BIOS boot partition
<cfhowlett> !info gpt
<ubottu> gpt (source: gpt): G-Portugol is a portuguese structured programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 71 kB, installed size 260 kB
<peetaur2> which are hints that it is gpt.
<peetaur2> cfhowlett: :D
<cfhowlett> peetaur2 yeah, that one is obviously wrong
<peetaur2> !info GUID
<ubottu> Package GUID does not exist in trusty
<peetaur2> !info GUID Partition Table
<ubottu> 'Partition' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<ws2k3> back i was dissconnected for a second
<ws2k3> so how do i know the installation sees my disk a a gpt ?
<peetaur2> ws2k3: ubuntu cds are retarded and don't have parted, etc. in CLI, ... so just make a bios_grub, install, and look afterwards
<peetaur2> parted /dev/sda print     says the type, but parted doesn't work in the install. It should work in rescue mode though.
<sander^work> How do I compile a .deb package normally again?
<cfhowlett> !compile|sander^home
<ubottu> sander^home: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<luminous> hi! what is the best way to debug upstart when the service looks happy, but fails with nothing in the upstart log?
<thebwt> how do we flush/empty ufw preouting rules?
<thebwt> we've deleted the /etc/ufw/before rules
<thebwt> but can't get the rules to actually purge
<thebwt> prerouting*
<RoyK> ufw disable ; ufw enable ?
<thebwt> RoyK thanks
<thebwt> /lib/ufw/ufw-init force-reload
<thebwt> /lib/ufw/ufw-init flush-all
<thebwt> whew
<RoyK> I thought just restarting the thing should do it
<RoyK> worked for me...
<Phibs> is there a way to mirror a PPA locally?
<thebwt> wget -m ?
<thebwt> since it's still just a debian repo with a web server
<Phibs> hahaha
<Phibs> yeah, wish it had rsync or such
<fridaynext> is it okay/safe to delete old linux kernels?
<bekks> Keep at least one older kernel, as a backup :)
<fridaynext> gotcha - i have 11 right now, so i figure i can afford to delete at least a few
<Phibs> Anyone know of an rsync target for ppa.launchpad.net
<RoyK> Phibs: why not wget?
<Phibs> RoyK: why not ... drive a tricycle to work
<RoyK> Phibs: if there's no rsync, well, what can you do?
<Phibs> truth
<zartoosh> HI I am using 14.04. During boot, the name of ethernet interface is changed from eth0 to device controller name: "systemd-udevd[155]: renamed network interface eth0 to em1"   is there anyway I can stop this? thx
<xibalba> hey folks, when i run dmsg i see what looks like a timestamp [1381034.102975] . how can i convert this into a regular date/time stamp?
<bekks> xibalba: Using this tiny script e.g.: http://linux-funda.blogspot.de/2013/10/convert-dmesg-timestamp-to-human.html
<xibalba> sickies
<xibalba> trying
<xibalba> bekks, thank you much. worked well
<bekks> you're welcome.
<bekks> It reminds mind to write an alias for dmesg, printing human readable dates :)
#ubuntu-server 2014-06-27
<ben14_> hey guys, I am trying to install Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS x64 on an older Athlon 64 single core . I click Install when I boot to the disk, I enter the keyboard layout n whatnot then it just sits on a purple screen
<PryMar56> ben14_, try some cmdline params: text acpi=0 -noraid dmraid=0
<PryMar56> ben14_, anything special about the drives?
<ben14_> it finally just went away after a good hour. Not sure why it took so long but now it is doing the installation
<PryMar56> ben14_, glad to hear the install is under way. One big reason to use ubuntu-server (especially in text mode) is that its very fast, like ferrari fast. You don't need to accept slow for any reason with this build
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kickinz1> lordievader: morning
<lordievader> Hey kickinz1, how are you?
<peetaur2> Hello everyone. FYI I had issues yesterday building a kernel, but eventually tried the "Speeding Up the Build" thing in this document, which uses make-kpkg instead of only the debian/rules script, and managed to build a bootable kernel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile   Would someone update the wiki and link to that page from this older one?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<kickinz1> fine and you?
<lordievader> kickinz1: Doing good too :)
<ws2k3> is it possible that when linux is already installed make a rayd array with / to raid0 ?
<ws2k3> i tryed ﻿mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-disks=2 missing /dev/sdb1 it told me ﻿mdadm: This level does not support missing devices
<jamespage> morning all
<lordievader> o/
<kickinz1> w2k3, no i don't thik it is possible. you can put a system in raid1 after install but rai0 seems not possible.
<ws2k3> well i tryed yesterday to do this during installation that that seems impossible to
<kickinz1> w2k3, like you know, raid0 splits data to be written half on one disk half on the other, so I don't see mdadm recreate that easily with / after installation
<kickinz1> ws2K3, if I remember well, the problem was because you had to do a bios_grub partition
<ws2k3> and how do i make a bios_grub partition?
<kickinz1> ws2k3: I will cite peetaur2 as I had never to do this my self
<kickinz1> <peetaur2> parted /dev/sda mkpart ....blahblah... ; parted /dev/sda set $n bios_grub on       (where $n is the partition number, and ideally it is before 2.2 TB on the disk, and in number order ... I've seen it fail where the partition numbers are out of sequence, so I just always make it first partition)
<kickinz1> (english is not my native language)
<ws2k3> i am booted from a live cd now maby that makes it a bit easyer
<peetaur2> start with      parted /dev/sda unit s print
<ws2k3> okay i runned that command
<ws2k3> it showed me the table layout
<peetaur2> it would be useful for us to see it too
<ws2k3> i'm on the server with kvmi so i cant copy it but i see 4 partitions number 1/2/3 and 5 , primary primary extended and local first ext4(512 mb(boot) then OS ext4 to
<ws2k3> ﻿http://puu.sh/9M8ND/caded17bae.png i was able to screenshot it
<peetaur2> ws2k3: okay, this is not a GPT disk, so you need no bios_grub.
<peetaur2> "Partition table: msdos"  (aka. MBR)   It would say "gpt" here if it was a GPT disk.
<ws2k3> ah okay
<ws2k3> well with normale ubuntu installation it tryed to install grub on /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 but both fails
<ws2k3> so then what should i do to get my ubuntu in a raid0
<peetaur2> ws2k3: want to start over?
<ws2k3> ofcrouse :)
<kickinz1> brug must be installe on /dev/sda /dev/sdb, not sda1 sdb1 those are partitions
<kickinz1> s/brug/grub/
<ws2k3> yeah that i what i ment
<kickinz1> ok sorry
<ws2k3> but i'm going to start normale installation again delete all partition and recreate them
<ws2k3> just to make sure i give you the Exact right error
<peetaur2> ws2k3: wipefs -a all partitions, then delete all partitions (parted /dev/sda rm $n), and then here is my simple recipe for a basic system:  make just 2 partitions:     start sector 2048 size 512 MB for /boot, raid1      start sector divisible by 2048 size is remainder of disk for lvm.   Then on lvm, make swap and root (optionally leave a few GB unallocated for snapshots).
<peetaur2> er... well,   not for lvm, but for raid0 and then put lvm on the raid0
<ws2k3> Ah so i need lvm for this ?
<peetaur2> before you click "finish partitioning and save changes to disk" or whatever it is at the bottom of the custom partitioner, show us a screenshot.
<ws2k3> in the ubuntu installed i just did setup software raid
<peetaur2> I always recommend lvm
<peetaur2> lvm means you can reshape it all later without reinstalling
<peetaur2> here are some more detailed steps... in custom partitioner:    delete all partitions.   make one new one 512 MB, "use as: raid".   make another new one, remainder of disk "use as: raid"    edit raid, create a raid1 with the 2 smaller partitions. create a raid0 with the 2 larger ones.    edit those now, set one to ext4, /boot. Set other to "use as: physical volume for lvm".   then edit lvm, create swap, create root ext4 /.   and edit the raid1 and set
<peetaur2> it to ext4 /boot
<peetaur2> maybe I should write it in a pastebin... I can see it is messy and has an error
<ws2k3> and what should i do with swap?
<ws2k3> i want some swap maby 5 gb or something but how should i do that, i think i get the rest i will make it as you told me and i will show screenshot before proceding
<peetaur2> here I wrote it down http://pastebin.com/ZEXLDH0Q     (and it's from memory... labels might not be exactly right)
<peetaur2> 5 GB should be fine. (usually people use powers of 2 like 1,2,4,8,16,etc. , but it isn't important)
<peetaur2> refresh the pastebin... fixed something (there was an extra "now you see more volumes again" that was in the wrong spot)
<ws2k3> yeah but the swap should that be raid or ?
<peetaur2> well ... normally the answer is "yes do the same as root"
<peetaur2> you have root on raid0, so it doesn't matter much... you could have one swap on each disk (fastest), one swap overall, or raid0 (simplest)
<peetaur2> so I suggested putting it in the lvm alongside root, in raid0
<ws2k3> ﻿http://puu.sh/9Ma0t/3613a93e50.png
<ws2k3> like that ?
<ws2k3> boot raid1 / raid0 swap raid0
<peetaur2> it looks like you chose not to use lvm, but yes this looks perfectly good.
<ws2k3> yeah i wanted to give it a try without lvm
<ws2k3> okay then i will cproceed
<peetaur2> well almost.....
<peetaur2> what is sdb?
<peetaur2> it might be GPT
<ws2k3> its my second ssd
<ws2k3> well both are 200 gb ssd
<peetaur2> they are different, but not sure what is different. Notice sdb has some "FREE SPACE", and sda has "primary" written on it
<peetaur2> so I bet sdb is GPT...
<peetaur2> so let's change that ... best is to boot rescue/live cd and "parted /dev/sdb mktable msdos"
<peetaur2> I really hate that the partitioner has no way to tell it which type of partition table to use ... but that's the way it is
<ws2k3> so should i go bback to the partitioner ?
<peetaur2> I really hate gui partitioners too ;) I always script mine, especially raid
<peetaur2> no you have to find a way to change it to msdos ... the debian partitioner thing won't let you.
<peetaur2> I suggest you reboot in rescue mode and run that parted command
<ws2k3> ah okay i will finish the installtion and i will see if it works
<ws2k3> if it does not i will reboot into rescue
<peetaur2> why? it is likely the reason it failed so many times before
<ws2k3> i think you might be rioght now it gives me an error
<ws2k3> it is able to install grub on sda but not on sdb
<ws2k3> so i cannot change this in the installer partitioner tool? i have to go to rescue ?
<peetaur2> yeah the debian thing is stupid ... can't do it that I know of
<ws2k3> indeed i see some free space in the start and in the end on the sdb
<peetaur2> on CLI you might find a .udeb file with parted in it and install that ;) but I could never figure out how. The installer cd IS the rescue cd ... so the software is there, just not loaded.
<ws2k3> the sda does not have that
<ws2k3> now booting to rescue
<samiux> anyone knows when the apparmor be updated?  The bugs are very annoying.
<jjohansen> samiux: noisy logging? or a different bug?
<samiux> aa-logprof cannot read the log file and it is running forever
<jjohansen> samiux: utopic dev release has been updated, and an SRU for trusty is in the works. SRUs just take a while
<peetaur2> samiux: #apparmor on other network irc.oftc.net (not freenode where you are now)
<peetaur2> samiux: unless you are asking about ubuntu updating it ... in which I have no idea, and I have asked the guys in #apparmor and they are surprised about the problems I find on ubuntu that don't exist anywhere else.
<samiux> jjohansen, when will it be updated?
<samiux> peetaur2, weird
<jjohansen> peetaur2: well there have been a fair few problems with the new tools that were landed in trusty.
<peetaur2> good thing I haven't tried apparmor in trusty yet ;)
<jjohansen> samiux: sorry I don't have an exact date for you, I know the SRU is in progress
<samiux> 12.04 is running perfect
<ws2k3> so what should i do when i'm rescue ?
<samiux> jjohansen, thanks
<peetaur2> ws2k3:    parted /dev/sdb mktable msdos          are you sure? y
<jjohansen> samiux: you could try the utopic apparmor package it was synced to the upstream dev tree last week
<samiux> jjohansen, how to do that?
<ws2k3> okay done that
<ws2k3> whats next
<peetaur2> ws2k3: repeat the install
<jjohansen> samiux: what I would do is pull the package down and manually install it with dpkg, I know there are other ways but I don't mess around with apt much. I could push the utopic package upto a ppa, and have it build for trusty, that would be another way to do it
<samiux> jjohansen, where to download the new packages?
<peetaur2> can someone help me with dkms on my custom kernel?    http://pastebin.com/7Hs5QBuj
<jjohansen> samiux: you can get them from packages.ubuntu.com packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apparmor&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<samiux> jjohansen, thanks
<jjohansen> samiux: if it would be easier I can just upload to the ppa, it will just take an hour or 2 to build
<jjohansen> samiux: https://launchpad.net/~apparmor-dev/+archive/apparmor-devel
<samiux> thanks
<jjohansen> it will take probably an hour to build
<jjohansen> the version you want is 2.8.96~2541-0ubuntu2
<samiux> jjohansen, thanks a lot.  I am waiting for the build
<samiux> :)
<cloudman> Running fastcgi on buntu 12.04, will activating mod_headers and mod_expires cause any conflicts??  Thanks
<ws2k3> ﻿http://puu.sh/9MbbP/e72b27b994.png
<ws2k3> then this realy should be it
<peetaur2> ws2k3: looks good
<ws2k3> i realy wonder if grub will install now
<ws2k3> fuck yeah
<ws2k3> after 2 days of cursing grub finaly installed
<dkorras> i wonder if you can please help me Ubuntu server 14.04, i have just madea fresh install and my wireless card doesnt have a logical name to it
<peetaur2> submit a bug report... tell them (1) let you change partition table, and (2) (what I already told them and they ignored me) that the installer should tell you if you have a broken setup, GPT without bios_grub
<peetaur2> the interface on bugs.launchpad.net is apparently incapable of letting me search for bugs I have submitted ... so I can't find a link
<peetaur2> my bug was not on the installer though, but some document that was really bad about raid
<ws2k3> fuck yeah 15 gb write per second on hard disk xD
<ws2k3> this is going to be fun
<peetaur2> obv. caching ...
<ws2k3> yeah the buffered disk read was 1 gbps
<ws2k3> still pretty fast
<peetaur2> do a better test.... dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/shm/testfile bs=1M count=200 (will take long)      and then:    dd if=<(cat /dev/shm/testfile{,,,,,,,,,}) of=/tmp/bigtestfile bs=1M conv=fdatasync
<peetaur2> rm /tmp/bigtestfile /dev/shm/testfile
<peetaur2> lessons to learn: zeros are bad; conv=fdatasync or other thing to avoid cache effects
<ws2k3> it does 13.2 mbps with the first dd command
<see1> hello
<see1> i try today again to update my serv...but i get the same error
<peetaur2> ws2k3: first one is not important
<peetaur2> ws2k3: first one just generates randomness which is always slow
<ws2k3> ah the second command does 553 mbps
<see1> is some1 able to report a bug? i run a server with ubuntu precise and nginx
<see1> i cant update
<see1> because of a packed error
<lordievader> see1: Do you get errors?
<peetaur2> see1: this isn't the bug tracker ... but if you pastebin some good detail, maybe we can help. bug tracker is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<lordievader> see1: If so, can you pastebin those.
<see1> i run the update again and let you see whats up....pastebin
<ws2k3> now going to see if i can repeat this on my second server
<peetaur2> make sure to check partition tables first ;)
<peetaur2> and BTW did someone lecture you yet on the reasons why you probably shouldn't use RAID0?
<see1> result is 502 Bad Gateway nginx
<ws2k3> yes
<ws2k3> but this servers are part of a database cluster
<ws2k3> so if one disk breaks that does not matter the cluster software has backups on other nodes
<ws2k3> so thats why i want the highest IO i can get
<peetaur2> see1: do you have normal default repositories? do you have a proxy server? (cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy)
<peetaur2> ws2k3: highest is actually to use no raid, and have the db do the balancing rather than striping
<ws2k3> yeah i get you but the software does not support that you can only provide one data source
<peetaur2> maybe with SSDs it doesn't matter though ... no heads to move
<see1> http://pastebin.com/ctpQi6Yd
<ws2k3> btw now i grub-install failed on both disks
<see1> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/ctpQi6Yd
<peetaur2> ws2k3: grub-install /dev/sda     (not sda1 unless you want to dual boot and use another bootloader, eg. the windows one chainloads to linux)
<ws2k3> yeah already did now going to retry
<peetaur2> see1: where did it fail? that looks fine ... you mean your nginx doesn't work now, not the update failed?
<lordievader> see1: I don't see any problem?
<ws2k3> i started uibuntu rescue and did the mktable msdos now going to retry
<peetaur2> ws2k3: ok, I thought you meant the first one you got working failed later. So that's good. But also just "parted /dev/sda print" should tell you if it's GPT or not
<ws2k3> ah well its to late for that i already did an mktable msdos
<peetaur2> ws2k3: and in case the machine is different... remember that the installer will use GPT by default (maybe overwriting your setting) if the disk is larger than some number (the actual max is 2.2 TB which is 2.0 TiB, but maybe they do it differently)
<peetaur2> it's fine if you ran that, just saying you can test it first... some day you might find something relevant that way
<ws2k3> no machine is exacly the same
<ws2k3> yeah you are right peetaur2
<see1> lordievader: update-rc.d: warning: php5-fpm stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (none)
<see1> this isnt normal
<see1> my nginx and all others run well
<ws2k3> hmm odd one disk does show primary and the other does not
<samiux> jjohansen, thanks a lot.  aa-logprof is working properly and perfect.  :)
<peetaur2> ws2k3: alternatively, you could make both GPT and make a bios_grub.  Just make sure all bootable disks are the same table type.
<jjohansen> samiux: nice, I am glad to hear it is working better for you
<samiux> :)
<ws2k3> awesome second machine grub also installed
<pmatulis> morning
<samiux> apparmor still buggy, not mature enough
<jjohansen> samiux: logprof/genprof again?
<samiux> I am running proxmox ve which requires to run a java applet.  the aa-logprof reads the logs and added some entries to the usr.bin.firefox.  but aa-enforce states that the browser_openjdk is duplicated.
<jjohansen> :(
<samiux> jjohansen, http://pastebin.com/txayXiTf
<samiux> line 72-74 and line 128-132
<jjohansen> samiux: can you open a bug with the details. steve and christian have been trying to cleanup logprof/genprof.
<jjohansen> samiux: logprof/genprof got rewritten as part of google summer of code last summer and this has finally started replacing the old genprof/logprof
<samiux> aa-enforce force close for line 128-132
<jjohansen> it will get better, unfortunately reports where that it was better than it has turned out to be
<jjohansen> samiux: okay thanks
<somedudeonthenet>  i'm trying the create a customù ubuntu server install, which can be pxe booted, where upon some packages and configuration is done, based on input of the user
<lordievader> somedudeonthenet: Ok, do you face problems there?
<somedudeonthenet> i'm just started with researching how i could do this
<somedudeonthenet> i *
<somedudeonthenet> lordievader basically the user should be able to just pop in the cd or usb stick, ubuntu-server installs ask some questions and based on that installs additional packages and configuration
<lordievader> somedudeonthenet: It's somewhat older but still valid: http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-a-pxe-install-server-on-ubuntu-9.10-p3
<smb> zul, I noticed that (because a trivial upload of libvirt is stuck with Britney) nova tests in Utopic seem unhappy. I suppose you or whoever cares already know about that?
<zul> smb:  yeah ill look at it today
<somedudeonthenet> lordie is the link you give me valid for a not attended install?
<smb> zul, Cool, just wanted to bring it up in the unlikely event it was missed. :)
<zul> smb:  :P
<lordievader> somedudeonthenet: Err, it's valid for booting linux through pxe.
<somedudeonthenet> basically the user should only press enter
<somedudeonthenet> sit back, nip from his coffee and let the magic happen
<somedudeonthenet> give me a moment
<somedudeonthenet> let me refrace my problem, how would i make an auto install of ubuntu-server and when this is done, it installs some extra packages and does some configuration based on the input of the user
<lordievader> somedudeonthenet: Sounds like an automated install, must say I have no experience with it: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<kickinz1> somedudeonthenet, look dor preseed files
<kickinz1> there is some documentation there:
<somedudeonthenet> kickinz you mean?
<kickinz1> https://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed/EditIso
<kickinz1> maybe not the good link..
<kickinz1> if fact you can give the debian-installer a preseed file that makes it install what you want and answering at the maximum questions
<kickinz1> so you need to install a dhcp server which has the next-server and filename options set to point to a tftp server, on which you must install neede files to make it start your kernel + initrd + custom append to link to your preseed file hosted on the tftp server also
<kickinz1> then a client machine with network boot can launch what you have prepared
<kickinz1> https://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed
<somedudeonthenet> how about creating a remasterd iso file?
<kickinz1> I think that you can find what you need for that on the first link.
<kickinz1> the preseed.cfg file describe here is the file you need to mod
<kickinz1> (link was: https://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed/EditIso)
<zul> yay last day of school let the summer of bottomless pants commence!
<zetheroo> having a real problem here with networking in Ubuntu Server 14.04
<zetheroo> Here is the networking setup and some route info etc http://paste.ubuntu.com/7710948/
<zetheroo> issue is that when the system boots up there seems to be no set default network device
<zetheroo> so here we have the wrong network being used as the default (192.168.2.1)
<zetheroo> How can I force br0 to be the default and not br1 ?
<kickinz1> you must have only one gateway defined
<kickinz1> in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<peetaur2> zetheroo: hackish maybe, but remove the gateway, and instead add:      up route add default gateway 192.168.1.1 br0        in the br0 section
<peetaur2> not sure how else to add the "br0" arg in the config.
<zetheroo> but the 2.1 gateway is needed for that network ..
<peetaur2> "gateway ..." = default gateway... only one default gateway can do anything
<peetaur2> you probably need a static route if you want more than one
<peetaur2> and for more complicated dynamic routing (which likely you don't have), I think #networking is the place.
<zetheroo> ok, I'll give that "hack" a try :)
<zetheroo> "up route add default gateway 192.168.1.1 br0"
<peetaur2> first test by removing the gateway from br1
<zetheroo> that's on one line?
<peetaur2> and use a simlar command to add a static route or look up the proper way to do it (never needed to in debian/ubuntu)
<peetaur2> yes one line..... up <command to run>
<peetaur2> or is it ifup ... ;)  lemme check
<peetaur2> yeah just "up" not ifup
<heftig-z> how is dbus-daemon started? the dbus init.d script seems work as a stub
<kickinz1> you put it afer the line network 192.168.2.0
<kickinz1> and you remove gateway 192.168.2.1 line
<peetaur2> kickinz1: any line maybe... but I always see them at the end, all the "up"s together, and "down"s after
<zetheroo> ok, two different instructions ... :P
<zetheroo> so I remove "gateway 192.168.2.1"
<kickinz1> I also think anyline, but it is easier to read
<peetaur2> try both .. the up thing is slightly hackish (very flexible, but the normal config is better, eg. I didn't give you a down ;) maybe one is needed in some cases and it's your fault instead of a bug if it fails)
<kickinz1> I'm not sure you need that 'up route add' line, because it is the same network as your interface
<zetheroo> Sorry, peetaur2 and kickinz1, are you both talking about the same possible solution... or two different ones ?
<kickinz1> for me you just have to remove the second gateway line
<zetheroo> I see
<zetheroo> but isn't that needed?!
<zetheroo> This is a KVM host machine and guests use both the 2.1 and 1.1 networks respectively
<peetaur2> I was agreeing with kickinz1 that you should first try removing the br1 gateway. And then for the route you want there, add a static route (not "gateway ...")
<peetaur2> and if that fails, then you can use the "up" thing to make sure it's on the right device.
<zetheroo> ok, I have never used the "route" parameter in the interfaces file ...
<kickinz1> the gateway means: 'what to do with ip traffic belonging to other netwroks than those defined'
<kickinz1> so if you have to gateway, it doesn't work except if you add dynamics rules, and so on...
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> how to guest VM's configured to use br1 find their way to the 2.1 gateway?
<zetheroo> how *do* ...
<peetaur2> zetheroo: it's not a parameter... it's a command. "man route" or use the new-fangled (badly documented) way to do it with "ip r add ... via ..." (man ip, man ip-route)
<peetaur2> (not to say that "route" is well documented either... I just think it's silly for people to switch to something without it being all cleaned up first)
<kickinz1> you want guests in 2.0/24 network to be able to reach 1.0/24 network?
<zetheroo> I was trying to look here for "route" stuff
<zetheroo> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<zetheroo> kickinz1: no ... they should be completely separate!
<kickinz1> ok, so please verify that ip forwardinf is off
<zetheroo> br1 is the 2.0 network
<peetaur2> zetheroo: I still find this to be the best network config site for Ubuntu https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration
<peetaur2> zetheroo: just to see if you know why you want a gateway there.... tell me, what is a default gateway used for?
<peetaur2> zetheroo: does the default gateway affect your VMs?
<zetheroo> i thought it was used by the guest VM OS's to find their way to the gateway of the network - whether it's br0 or br1
<zetheroo> but is this wrong?
<peetaur2> it is wrong; it is only used by the host where you set it.
<zetheroo> ah
<peetaur2> but if you set it in a DHCP server, it would be shared to DHCP clients, maybe some VMs.
<peetaur2> so eg. when you type "apt-get update" it goes through your default gateway to the internet. You don't care which way it goes... it goes to the ubuntu servers in the end, so you are happy.
<zetheroo> so from the VM guest OS side of things ... I can just configure the br1 (2.0) gateway from within the VM OS and it shoudl work?
<peetaur2> yes
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> so removing the gateway 2.1 from the interface file makes logical sense :D
<zetheroo> trying it now ... fingers crossed
<zetheroo> ok, it's looking good :)
<zetheroo> peetaur2 and kickinz1 - thanks!
<kickinz1> you're welcome
<peetaur2> no prob
<peetaur2> now fix my dkms problem for me http://pastebin.com/7Hs5QBuj
<zetheroo> oh no probs ... the fix is simple ... here it is ....
<zetheroo> nah sorry, not a clue :P
<kickinz1> ZoL like Zfs On Linux?
<peetaur2> yes
<kickinz1> cool, I played with that but I took prebuilt kernel
<peetaur2> me too ... until I found some bug I wanted to fix in the kernel unrelated to zfs
<kickinz1> strange, not sure to be able to help
<eben> hi guys, am new with ubuntu and i am trying to use preseed for automatic installation. I used preseed/late_command to create an empty file using touch command, but whenever i tried to write into the file using echo, it just wouldn't work. Please i need help
<peetaur2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eben> This is what i have tried: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7711252/
<qwebirc110269> hi guys and ladies how do i make a unattend install of linux server that can be pxe booted?
<kickinz1> the last '\' nust not be there
<kickinz1> ^eben
<eben> even with that, it is not working
<eben> am using ubuntu 14.04
<kickinz1> I don't have a setup ready, but last time I did it I ended up doing stuff like this without the in-target thing.
<eben> okay
<kickinz1> and downloading a premade script from tftp for the in-target command.
<kickinz1> touch /target/root/eben.txt; echo 'what ever' > /target/root/eben.txt;
<eben> thanks alot
<eben> i will try it now
<peetaur2> eben: remove the "; \" from the last line.... that is just to join lines together
<kickinz1> be carefull about the last ';', I think there must be none
<peetaur2> eben: also at the same time, test without in-target:       echo 'this is my file2' > /target/root/eben2.txt
<eben> okay, i will try it
<daveops> 1
<zul> smb/hallyn: nova has been fixed so libvirt/qemu and pretty much everyhting else should be unblocked
<eben> i am trying to run a script while automating ubuntu 14.04 installation using preseed, however, i dont know what am doing wrong. The code i used can be found here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7711674/
<ikonia> eben: where you asking this earlier as qwebirc110269 and somedudeonthenet
<ikonia> your wget syntax is well off
<eben> no, this is the first time am asking about this
<eben> ikonia: can you help me with the wget?
<ikonia> man wget
<ikonia> check the syntax
<eben> ok
<peetaur2> eben: when you use in-target, wget has to be installed in the new system. I know it's in the install environment though... so you could also try without in-target if you think that's the problem.
<peetaur2> oh but yes his syntax is way off
<peetaur2> not well off ;)
<peetaur2> "well off" means something like "on a good start"
<eben> ok, thanks
<xibalba> what can i/should i use for centralized auth of many linux/unix/bsd boxes
<zartoosh> HI I am using ubuntu 12.04, I like some of the features of grub 2.02 as part of 14.04, is it possible I backport that version of grub to 12.04? thx
<rbasak> zartoosh: to do it yourself? Sure, that's possible. Officially? It would be against SRU policy (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates). 
<rbasak> zartoosh: backports (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports) might be possible, but it seems very unlikely given how critical grub is. And you'd need to do the work.
<patdk-wk> zartoosh, I would not recommend it
<patdk-wk> the changes between grub on 12.04 and 14.04 are huge
<patdk-wk> I attempted it, and I backport stuff all the time
<patdk-wk> and marked it off as impossible (well, would take over a week of my time atleast)
<patdk-wk> cause I wanted to gain the luks decryption stuff from it
<rbasak> grub can do luks now? Nice!
 * rbasak wonders how that would interact with his network-based keyscript
<zartoosh> rbasak, patdk-wk thanks for your feed back
<rbasak> http://github.com/basak/netkeyscript is what I use on my home server
<zartoosh> my main issue is the grub-install support for efi is not supported on 12.04 and this will force me to go with 14.04
<patdk-wk> yep
<rbasak> Oh no, not 14.04! :-P
<patdk-wk> I would just use 14.04 :)
<patdk-wk> upgrades for me have been pretty easy
<zartoosh> I have issue with plymoth process , so I have to go to recovery mode then resume to ssh to it then I loose any console access. I know this is an unknown issue but we are getting close to ship the product and I am afraid 14.04 is not stable enough .
<patdk-wk> ah, you produced a product ontop of 12, that is understandable
<patdk-wk> heh
<patdk-wk> dunno, 14 has been very stable for me
<patdk-wk> but then I upported my patches I have for 12 to 14
<patdk-wk> rbasak, I have a modification of netkeyscript
<patdk-wk> when a server reboots, it requests the key from a https site
<patdk-wk> that will notify me, and I confirm and it submits the key back
<patdk-wk> but that seems to run after boot, mine runs in inittab, pre-root-mount
<smokie> hey guys, if someone uses nmap on a network that has ubuntu server, does ubuntu advertise itself?
<patdk-wk> define, advertise?
<sarnold> smokie: yes; echo hi | nc localhost 22   to see your sshd banner
<patdk-wk> oh, you mean can someone scan a ubuntu server?
<smokie> sarnold, is there a way to make it not do that?
<patdk-wk> depends on your firewall settings
<patdk-wk> block all incoming packets will stop it
<patdk-wk> but then, you won't be able to remotely connect to it
<patdk-wk> like say, over ssh
<patdk-wk> the ONLY way to have both at the same time
<patdk-wk> is to do like port-knocking
<sarnold> smokie: be aware that apache also advertises ubuntu with some banners, and likely other services will too
<sarnold> smokie: you may have to recompile some packages if you're really interested in hiding them all.
<patdk-wk> sarnold, if he only wants to stop it saying ubuntu
<smokie> patdk-wk, im using a custom port for ssh
<sarnold> smokie: oh, lookie there, in sshd_config: DebianBanner
<patdk-wk> yes, but you want to stop it saying using ubuntu ssh, or stop anyone from knowing you have ssh
<sarnold> that's probably what you want
<smokie> but i thought it would be a good idea to hide the OS as well from noisy ppl
<patdk-wk> there are limited benifits from that
<patdk-wk> almost none really
<patdk-wk> the only thing it can be used for, is to know if your fully patched or not
<patdk-wk> the scriptkiddies will run all their vaunerabilities against it, no matter what
<sarnold> or to find which services on your network may not yet be under your administrative control
<smokie> patdk-wk, that makes sense
<smokie> true
<patdk-wk> sar?
<patdk-wk> sarnold, you mean, like a linux vs cisco router vs windows?
<sarnold> patdk-wk: yeah, it's a lot easier to figure out what some random IP address is if you can figure out what OS it's running or hardware it's running on :)
<patdk-wk> normally do that just using the tcp flags :)
<patdk-wk> pof! :)
<sarnold> patdk-wk: that'll tell you kernel anyway, hehe
<rbasak> patdk-wk: that's interesting. netkeyscript runs before root mount, from the initramfs.
<rbasak> patdk-wk: I didn't want my key to be available online anywhere.
#ubuntu-server 2014-06-28
<smapty> Earlier today, I had a server running 12.04 go down. Found out that a package got updated that removed firmware for a aic94xx controller. Seems like it got removed from a package for legal reasons, but there was no warning before it removed the firmware.
<Patrickdk> there is always a warning
<Patrickdk> it's in the change logs
<smapty> Fair enough. Unless I was looking for it in the changelogs specifically, amongst all the other updates that the machine received, it’s incredibly easy to overlook.
<Patrickdk> hmm, I have mine set to show me all the changelog when I update the machine
<Patrickdk> I also have it set so all updates get emailed to me, and I look over them
<Patrickdk> just sign up on the maillist to receive them
<Patrickdk> it just matters exactly how much you care
<smapty> It’s not a matter of if I cared or not, the server is a tool and it’s maintainence is important, but it’s not my primary responsibility. It’s a tool I use for development for other things. Thanks for the direction toward getting the changelists when I go to update.
<smapty> I’ll take a look at getting that setup.
<morenoh152> hello all
<morenoh152> can I use gparted to make my current server raid 1?
<morenoh152> I already used it to format my new hdd. But I need to make the new hdd work with my current hdd. Anyway to avoid a installation?
<morenoh152> *reinstallation
<morenoh152> how can I make a partition extended with gparted?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bitbyte> Is there a way to run chmod, on a full directory and tell it only to do files not folders ?
<bitbyte> so I want to it to run through check every folder and amend every file
<maswan> you'd need to use find to do that
<TJ-> bitbyte: " find /path/to/base -type d -execdir chmod .... {} \;" maybe?
<TJ-> bitbyte: oops, "-type f" !
<bitbyte> mmmm i’ll give it a shot, i’m currently just amending my plex directory so you can see lots of folders and files scattered all over
<bitbyte> TJ- : so you think this will do without the quotes “ find /media/data/plex_source/ -type f -execdir chmod 644 {} \; “
<bitbyte> TJ- it worked like a charm thanks for the help
<bitbyte> Another quick one guys if you don’t mind, im trying to run “ find /media/data/plex_source/anime/One\ Piece/ -type f -execdir rename -v 's/L@mBerT/ /' *.mkv {} \; “ without the quotes but when it gets to the @ sign it dies thinking it needs a package
<TJ-> bitbyte: does it need escaping, with "\@"
<bitbyte> i’ll give it a shot thanks
<histo> t
<ahmadgbg> Hi, i need to put 20TB in raid 5. Which drives should i use? I heard something about "Nonrecoverable Read Errors per Bits read". Thanks for the help!
<ahmadgbg> anyone
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: well
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: what sort of use?
<ahmadgbg> RoyK: Storage and like 5 websites
<RoyK> what sort of storage? VMs? archive?
<RoyK> what sort of i/o pattern do you expect?
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: if you don't know, just describe the use of the server as well as you can
<ahmadgbg> Royk: Archive, i will put raw videos from the cam to save them, I will even use a NAS to back them up.
<ahmadgbg> Royk: The websites will be wordpress
<andol> ahmadgbg: Not sure if you want to use RAID5 for a 20TB array. With that amount of data there is supposedly a significant risk of a second disk failuring during the rebuild which happens after a firsk disk dies.
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: do you expect lots of traffic on the websites? if not, it shouldn't matter a lot
<RoyK> andol++
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: better use raid6 - rebuild time for a large raid is significant
<ahmadgbg> Royk: not so much.. like 2000 unique visitors/month
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: I guess my mobile phone could do that ;)
<ahmadgbg> Royk: haha :D... So if i use Raid 6.. which drives should i use
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: for such use, probably WD Red or something
<bekks> ahmadgbg: how man drive ports does your controller have?
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: doesn't seem to be very i/o intensive
<RoyK> bekks: I guess it's better to get controllers enough or controllers large enough than just basing it on what's there
<ahmadgbg> Royk: so i can use 10^14 drives?
<ahmadgbg> bekks: 6 ports
<bekks> RoyK: yeah, so it would be interesting wether he already has a controller.
<tonyyarusso> Does it need to be hardware RAID or would mdadm work?
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: IMHO there's very little difference between enterprise drives and consumer drives. it's mostly marketing BS
<RoyK> tonyyarusso: MD usually does a better job than hw raid ;)
<tonyyarusso> RoyK: I often use MD myself.  It's an ongoing debate at the office.  :)
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: I'd recommend md raid for flexibility, or zfs if you're nervous about data consistency
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: but then - a bitflop or two won't ruin a video
<ahmadgbg> RoyK: i was thing about zfs2 i think its named?
<tonyyarusso> So, add a couple of plain SATA cards and you can support that amount a heck of a lot cheaper
<andol> Well, having the HW RAID battery backup can sometimes be nice, but otherwise I too have a preference for mdadm.
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: zfs2? no such thing afaik
<tonyyarusso> I also normally go for 10 rather than 5/6 - a few more drives, but better performance and safer.
<RoyK> tonyyarusso: sure, but doesn't look like he needs the performance
<ahmadgbg> Royk: Z2 :D
<RoyK> tonyyarusso: and no, raid1+0 isn't really safer than raid6
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: ah - raidz2 - it's zfs' implementation of raid6
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: raidz3 if you're really paranoid (and don't care much about write performance :P)
<ahmadgbg> RoyK: ye.. should i go with that and WD red drives?
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: keep in mind that if you choose zfs, you'll lose most of the flexibility offered by md
<ahmadgbg> RoyK: well im going to backup the data on a NAS so that wont be needed right?
<ahmadgbg> RoyK: like?
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: so, on top of my head, I'll suggest setting up an mdraid with 4TB WD Red drives in RAID6
<tonyyarusso> I've had good luck with my handful of reds so far, fwiw.  Small sample size, but since when does the Internet care about reproducible validity of opinions?  :P
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: flexibility of adding/removing drives to the raid etc
<ahmadgbg> RoyK: ok then i will use that :D
<RoyK> so, 7 4TB drives in RAID6, that'll give you 20TB, or 18TiB (TiB as in what the OS reports as terabyte)
<RoyK> so perhaps get 8 drives
<ahmadgbg> RoyK: but i saw something about if i use 10^14, there is a change that it wont rebuild if a drive crashes
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: that's why you should use raid6 ;)
<ahmadgbg> RoyK: smart :D
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: is this a home server or a production thing?
<ahmadgbg> RoyK: its in between :D
<tonyyarusso> Home *is* production!
<RoyK> if it's a production thing and you have the budget, I'd go for seagate constellation 4TB drives
<RoyK> tonyyarusso: hehehe
<ahmadgbg> RoyK: its a home then :D
<ahmadgbg> RoyK: WD red are much cheaper...
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: so, 7 or 8 drives in raid6 plus maybe a spare drive if you're nervous
<ahmadgbg> RoyK: it wont be a problem right :D
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: and perhaps a controller like this http://www.ebay.com/itm/LSI-SAS-9211-8i-6Gbps-8Port-PCI-Express-SATA-SAS-Host-Bus-Adapter-New-/380703631558?pt=US_Server_Disk_Controllers_RAID_Cards&hash=item58a3b468c6
<RoyK> those are good
<RoyK> you'll need sas-sata cables, though, but sata plugs neatly into sas, so it'll work well
<RoyK> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-SAS-4i-SFF-8087-36P-36-Pin-Male-to-4-SATA-7-Pin-Splitter-Adapter-Cable-0-5M-/111316051784?pt=US_Drive_Cables_dapters&hash=item19eaf42748
<RoyK> a cable like that
 * RoyK likes working with storage ;)
<ahmadgbg> Nice :D.. and if i want to add more drives it will be easy right
<RoyK> with mdraid, yes
<RoyK> with zfs, no
<ahmadgbg> is it easy to setup?
<RoyK> it'll probably take a week (or two) to add a drive to a raid that size, but it'll work well (and the raid will be usable during that time)
<RoyK> yes
<ahmadgbg> nice :D
<ahmadgbg> Now its buy time :D
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> good luck :)
<luminous> hi! what permissions does logstash need to read /var/log/* ?
<luminous> I've added logstash to the adm group as an initial attempt on this, but that is not sufficient, and logstash is still getting permissions errors
<RoyK> luminous: normally group membership in adm
<luminous> I thought that would work too
<luminous> apparently not
<RoyK> luminous: restarted logstash?
<luminous> yes, even restarted the whole system
<RoyK> which logs does it fail to read?
<luminous> the init.d does some chroot stuff, but it can read other logs in /var/log just fine
<luminous> RoyK: auth.log and all those that are owned by root:adm
<luminous> or root:root
<RoyK> chrooting it to disallow it to read /var/log disables it to do its job :P
<luminous> RoyK: don't get confused there, it can read /var/log/*
<luminous> but it doesn't have permissions to read some of these files
<luminous> let me look at the script to be more specific
<luminous> is it ok to paste 4 lines here?
<luminous> sorry, 5
<RoyK> !pastebin | luminous
<ubottu> luminous: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<luminous> ok, thanks for confirming
<RoyK> luminous: find out which files that aren't readable
<luminous> RoyK: right now, it's anything that logstash does not own
<luminous> but actually, let me add world readable to auth.log
<luminous> and we can confirm
<luminous> I was also thinking of dropping the chroot in that init script
<luminous> to test
<luminous> but the chroot chroot's logstash to /
<luminous> hrm, it seems removing the chroot let's logstash read auth.log with the perms I've given it (added to adm group)
<luminous> that's weird
<luminous> I don't know if I can debug this deeply enough right now, it might have to wait
<luminous> somehow the chroot --userspec seems to be limiting what logstash can see
<luminous> even though it's in the adm group
<RoyK> luminous: sudo su -c "cat /var/log/auth.log" logstash
<luminous> RoyK: logstash has no shell, so that doesn't work
<RoyK> luminous: sudo su -s /bin/bash -c "cat /var/log/auth.log" logstash
<luminous> that worked
<RoyK> then the logstash user can read those
<luminous> but not when run in the chroot
<luminous> but I'll need to redeploy this vm to test that theory some more
<luminous> but I'll need to push that out till later
<luminous> too many deadlines
<luminous> :)
<luminous> thanks for the assistance so far RoyK :)
<RoyK> :)
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<SpaceBass> trying to upgrade an old 10.10 (PPC) server which hasn't been online in a while. when I run apt-get update I get a lot of 404s and it fails. Any tips?
<Patrickdk> use the archive
<andol> SpaceBass: That being the result of 10.10 not having been supported for a while, and not longer being availible in the regular repo server.
<SpaceBass> andol, exactly
<SpaceBass> Patrickdk, is that http://old-releases.ubuntu.com ?
<andol> SpaceBass: Yepp
<Patrickdk> yes
<Patrickdk> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to use it
<SpaceBass> any way to apply that change to the entire sources.list ?
<Patrickdk> your best text editor
<Patrickdk> or sed
<Patrickdk> or perl
<Patrickdk> or ...
<SpaceBass> yeah...my see and regx are too rusty... vi it is
<andol> SpaceBass: Still, a reinstall might be preferable, given that your current upgrade path looks something like 10.10 -> 11.04 --> 11.10 -- 12.04.
<SpaceBass> yeah...probably easier to stand up a basic amazon instance
<SpaceBass> had the hardware and thought it might be worth reviving
<Havenstance> so i installed ubuntu 14.04 server, and it put GRUB on my USB Key, not really a problem except it wasn't the USB Key I'd like it on. how can I low level copy one drive to the other?
<Havenstance> anyone able to answer a question about Grub?
<bekks> Havenstance: why dont you install grub onto where you want it?
<Havenstance> bekks, I haven't the foggiest how, I hit the guided, Whole Disk Encryption with LVM. and when I do grub-install /dev/sdb it gives an error about installing it on encrypted disk, so I did what it said and it said it installed successfully and I now have a /boot directory which I didn't have before
<Havenstance> but when i reboot it throws up non-system disk or disk error replace and strike any key when ready. I put in the flash drive reboot it boots fine
<Havenstance> May need to reinstall, I've had this issue before and I usually pull the USB key and let it fail then tell it where I want it to go.
<dkorras> hi all. please can you help me, my ubuntu server has WLAN and LAN enabled and conencted to the same network, when i boot wihtout LAN connected and then connect it later, all traffic still flows over WLAN, how can i make the switch automatic to use LAN when available ?
<SierraAR> dkorras: If by WLAN you mean wireless and by LAN you mean wired, disconnect from the wireless network when you hook up the cable
<SierraAR> dkorras: I'm not certian if there's a way to automatically switch from wireless to the wired connection
<Patrickdk> sure, using metric's
<SierraAR> I also just realised this is for  aserver not a desktop, and I'm probably gave a rather stupid answer
<Patrickdk> but it won't switch, just new connections will use the lower one
<dkorras> i have search there is a program called guessnet
<dkorras> there is no documentation to set it up though
<r4do> hi guys. i'm trying to open my perl application in browser (http-service is nginx) and i getting such error: An error occurred while reading CGI reply (no response received)
<r4do> i'm using unix socket fcgiwrap, ubuntu 14.04
<Patrickdk> and?
<Patrickdk> fix your perl application
<r4do> what i need to fix? it worked on other server
<Patrickdk> how should I know?
<Patrickdk> your perl application does log it's errors right?
<r4do> yes, but there are no errors in log file
<Patrickdk> I'm not talking about the nginx log file
<Patrickdk> did you attempt to run the perl app yourself?
<r4do> nginx error.log is clear
<Patrickdk> yes I know that
<Patrickdk> that is why you should not be looking at it
<Patrickdk> but at your perl applications log file
<r4do> Patrickdk: my application log file is clear, just thar data which i write there
<Patrickdk> well, your perl application is crashing for some reason
<r4do> run from bash is ok, any errors
<Thatguy> does any one here use proftpd?
<luminous> openssh sftp?
<Thatguy> Luminous if you talking to me for some reason all my config files for it need to be able to be read as everyone
<Thatguy> so 777 or so
<Patrickdk> 777?
<Patrickdk> everyone needs to write to your config files?
<Thatguy> well i got t as
<Thatguy> 744
<Thatguy> for some reason it cant read the config files unless it can be read by everyone even thought the process is run under root
<Thatguy> really wierd
<Patrickdk> well, that is simple
<Patrickdk> the file is owned by the wrong user/group
<Thatguy> currently root but when i look at ps aux o see who is running proftpd its root
<Patrickdk> what is the /etc/proftpd folder owned by?
<Thatguy> "root      8720  0.0  0.0 118484  2400 ?        Ss   Jun28   0:00 proftpd: (accepting connections)"
<Thatguy> root
<Thatguy> and group root
<Patrickdk> hmm
<Patrickdk> mine is the same
<Patrickdk> except the config files I have passwords in, is owned by proftpd and only readable via proftpd user
<Thatguy> hmm
<Thatguy> I'll see if there a ruser caled proftpd
<Patrickdk> proftpd   1446  0.0  0.0  84076  2184 ?        Ss   Jun22   0:02 proftpd: (accepting connections)
<Thatguy> hmm
<Thatguy> just set the user of the files to proftpd and nothing
<Patrickdk> ya, in the proftpd you configure the user/group
<Patrickdk> so it's up to you
<Patrickdk> the debian maintainer never really *debianized* it
<Thatguy> says root
<Thatguy> I believe its set to root so I can set the ftp user uid
<Thatguy> so say if you login as
<Thatguy> user1 it will use say thatguy on the system
<Thatguy> how i gt it setup for my websites
<Thatguy> each website under different user
<Thatguy> then each ftp account needs to be under a different user as well
<Patrickdk> same with me
<Thatguy> got mine reading off mysql db :D
<Thatguy> for the users
<Thatguy> in your init.d/proftpd does it say what user to run as?
<Patrickdk> no
<Thatguy> ok
<Thatguy> I think i have fixed it
<Thatguy> soon know
<Thatguy> Patickdk thanks I think we've fixed it
<Thatguy> yay
<Patrickdk> :)
<z1haze> would someone please help me make a script that would make backups for a directory for me every like every hour? im trying to setup a backup system for this game server im running.. but the console is very primitive because its in alpha still
<histo> z1haze: use cron
<histo> z1haze: where are you copying the backup to?
<z1haze> i just want to create a backup folder within the game folder
<z1haze> i dont know what cron is, im sorry i dont know how to program i just play games :\ lol
<z1haze> i found a tut on making a shell script to backup
<histo> z1haze: cron is just what you want.
<z1haze> but can it be automated, like if the server process is running, it does this every hour
<z1haze> ok great: how do i use this?
<histo> z1haze: you can schedule a task to run every hour of every day of the month to cp /some/file /to/another/place
<histo> z1haze: crontab -e
<z1haze> ok great, but in my case its a series of region files
<z1haze> well actually i want to do the entire contents of the region folder
<z1haze> only because new region files are generated when players scout new land
<z1haze> and of course id like to have something like FILENAME=ug-$(date +%-Y%-m%-d)-$(date +%-T).tgz
<Thatguy> I would be zip my self
<histo> z1haze: so you want to create a tgz?
<z1haze> i juist want the concept of a backups folder, generating a new zip/tar each time so its not overwriting
<z1haze> say like, someone gets griefed 2 days ago, but i wasnt on
<z1haze> i dont want th ebackups to overwrite the loss, i want to be able to go back and fix that region if i need to
<Thatguy> "zip -r date(date thinghere).zip /path/to/folder/"
<histo> z1haze: then use tar czf /path/to/save/location.tgz /path/to/compress/directory
<histo> z1haze: oh nvm you want sequential backups
<z1haze> ok can we kinda start from crontab -e
<z1haze> yes sequential
<z1haze> im in contrab now, and i opened with nano
<histo> z1haze: http://catlingmindswipe.blogspot.com/2010/02/linux-how-to-incremental-backups-using.html
<histo> z1haze: keep in mind that you will fill up your drive unless you monitor how many of the backups you are going to create
<z1haze> oh wait histo, i dont need this type
<z1haze> it seems that backup ur describing will overwrite the same file, but only modifying new files or ones that have been changed
<z1haze> hmm lets say i have region files 1.0 1.1 1.2 1.3 1.4 and 1.5.. i want tobackup all region files every hour
<z1haze> but lets say region file 1.5 has some issues with it that i need to investigate, i learn the time of the incident, i find the region backup with that timestamp, and i pull the 1.5 region file out of that backup and replace the real region file
<z1haze> basically, i need to schedule the execution of a shell script based on if a process is running
<z1haze> i will write my own shell backup script, how can i schedule this based on IF the game is running
<histo> z1haze: just call the script with cron
<z1haze> can you give me an example
<z1haze> i dont understand the 0 0 5 0 stuff
<z1haze> also, i dont see how i can make it dependent upon a certain process is running
<histo> z1haze: You will have to learn about scripting, cron is easy enough to explain in here.
<z1haze> so cant u explain if its easy enough
<histo> z1haze: first fields are minutes, hour, day of month, month, day of week.
<z1haze> so what about one that is just every hour
<histo> z1haze: 0 * * * *
<histo> z1haze: that would be at 0 minutes, every hour, every day of mont, every month, every day of week.
<histo> z1haze: or you could just do @hourly
<histo> z1haze: there are special strings, @reboot, @yearly, @annually, @monthly, @weekly, @daily, @midnight, @hourly
<z1haze> ok 1 sec let me try this out on a new instance
<z1haze> how would i go about these 2 issues ill run ito though:
<z1haze> it will backup even if the server is offline (pointless)
<z1haze> and secondly, how to i say, i only want to keep.. 72 backups
<z1haze> but now that im thinking about it, your ideea of the incremental is not bad because if nthing is changed is those previous regions, why do i need them backed up every time
<z1haze> it wil make it harder to find the filse i need though i bet
<histo> z1haze: you could just back up the changes or the whole thing.
<z1haze> yea i want to backup changes
<z1haze> do you know how to write that
<histo> z1haze: yes
<histo> z1haze: just write a script that checks if your process is running, if it is then create a backup.
<z1haze> great, let me get this instance up and running so it can be tested
<z1haze> haha i have no diea how to do that but ill be back
<z1haze> 1 min, thanks for helping me
<histo> z1haze: i'm not going to write it for you. Then you won't learn, I will answer questions that you come across though.
<z1haze> ive never written scripts in my life im not a programmer
<histo> z1haze: you don't have to be a programmer. It's plain text just the commands that you would type in a console.
#ubuntu-server 2014-06-29
<dkorras1> hi all, can anyone please help me setup ifplugd so that it boots to eth0 and when the network cable is unplugged switch to wlan0 and vice versa
<histo> dkorras1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1996289
<z1haze1> ok histo: i have the new instance created and running
<z1haze1> i created a shell script that basically backs up the entire directoy each time its ran, but i want to go the route of only backing up modified files
<z1haze1> can you help with that?
<_Sigma_> i have an issue with mpich2 on a cluster of ubuntu machines. am i in the right channel?
<histo> z1haze1: you can use the --newer option of tar
<z1haze1> i see that but it requires manual input of a date
<z1haze1> sudo tar cvpzf myPC_ubuntu710_bu010408.tar.gz --newer '1 Apr 2008' /
<dkorras1> hi all, can anyone please help me setup ifplugd so that it boots to eth0 and when the network cable is unplugged switch to wlan0 and vice versa
<z1haze1> how would i do that on something automated
<z1haze1> the modified dates need to me independent per file
<z1haze1> some regions update daily because people play in them, some hardly ever update
<Monotoko> dkorras1 - wait in #ubuntu for someone to help - #ubuntu-server is a bad place for desktop support
<dkorras1> Monotoko, it'
<dkorras1> its on a ubuntu server
<Monotoko> my mistake... sorry I saw the same question in #ubuntu too
<SierraAR> Using ufw, if I want to allow a specific IP address through a specific port, the correct command would be this correct? sudo ufw allow from 192.168.0.11 to 1234
<z1haze2> anything youd change on that?
<Monotoko> SierraAR - hm that doesn't look right to me, hang on
<Monotoko> SierraAR: allow proto tcp from 192.168.0.11 to any port 1234
<SierraAR> What does the proto part mean?
<Monotoko> SierraAR - protocol... usually it defaults to TCP
<SierraAR> Ah
<Monotoko> but I like to specify it
<Monotoko> I'm working on something similar to ufw for CentOS
<z1haze2> what is this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7718933/
<z1haze2> can someone tell me whats wrong with this shell script please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7718912/
<Monotoko> z1haze2 - two things
<Monotoko> you're using magic quotes, the ones that go to the side
<Monotoko> rather than the regular "
<Monotoko> and you don't have a / on the end of your directory name
<z1haze2> ok
<z1haze2> i copied from ftp the directory maybe thats why
<z1haze2> and is the trailing / needed if iwant to backup the entire contents of Region
<Monotoko> z1haze2 - you'll need a / because if you're putting them together for the tar command it'll just like like "/home/whateverfilename.tar" rather than "/home/whatever/filename.tar"
<z1haze2> oh i gotcha
<z1haze2> well i changed that and still this weird invalid option
<z1haze2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7718933/
<z1haze2> its like a strange block
<Monotoko> z1haze2, that'll be your funny quotation marks
<Monotoko> did you change those to regular ascii " ?
<z1haze2> i changed them to normal ones
<Monotoko> paste the script again?
<z1haze2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7718955/
<Monotoko> z1haze2 - I can't see anything that looks particularly funny in there, but obviously bash is tripping over something... can you put it on pastebin too?
<z1haze2> sure
<z1haze2> how come sometimes i have to type bash in my ommand to run shell scripts
<z1haze2> but sometimes i dont
<Monotoko> z1haze2 - I guess you're using UTF-8... do you mind me asking what your native language is?
<z1haze2> im american
<Monotoko> and it all depends on whether the file has an executable bit (chmod +x_
<Monotoko> *(chmod +x)
<Monotoko> ah... so you're using the standard American keyboard?
<z1haze2> http://pastebin.com/4Wfet5cj
<z1haze2> yep
<z1haze2> but i didnt copy paste some
<z1haze2> i did*
<z1haze2> should i just paste it into notepad and change the ancii or somethingh
<histo> use  --newer $(date +"%d %b %Y")
<histo> z1haze2: sorry I keep getting disconnected
<z1haze2> yea its ok histo, me too
<Monotoko> histo - you think it's the command itself?
<z1haze2> i dont think hes seen it yet
<histo> Monotoko: No ignore that date thing
<z1haze2> here we go
<histo> That got posted when I came back in, it was a response from a question he asked way back
<Monotoko> jesus fuck
<histo> ignore it
<IdleOne> watch the language please
<z1haze2> its split like 4 times in 15 minutes
<Monotoko> sorry - they're really annoying me now, not sure who would DDoS freenode of all places
<Monotoko> z1haze2 - my advice would be to try to save it as ascii
<Monotoko> worst that can happen is you have to retype it
<histo> well I filter joins, parts, quits, and nicks so I can't see all that.
<z1haze2> yea im gonna do that now i guess
<histo> z1haze2: also you may want preserve as a tar option in your script.
<histo> z1haze2: like --preserve-permissions  since youdon't appear to be using -p
<z1haze2> ok what now, how do i preserve the same permissions
<Monotoko> z1haze2 - you'll also want a --
<Monotoko> with create etc
<z1haze2> and gzip and filename?
<Monotoko> yeah
<Monotoko> because those are the long ways of saying -czf
<histo> z1haze2: your --create --blah  could be -czpf  instead
<z1haze2> alright
<histo> z1haze2: those are just the long way...
<Monotoko> sorry, I just cracked open my manual now, didn't see you were using one - instead of two :P
<z1haze2> i see
<histo> z1haze2: if you man tar   you could see all the options if your curious later
<z1haze2> ok i have it almost ready
<z1haze2> except the -f
<z1haze2> is that for filename?
<Monotoko> yeah
<z1haze2> how would i write it?
<z1haze2> -czpf=$DESTDIR$FILENAME $SRCDIR
<z1haze2> ?
<Monotoko> -czpf filename
<Monotoko> no =
<z1haze2> oh ok
<z1haze2> it will just know
<Monotoko> tar is quite old... it knows what comes after is the filename
<Monotoko> much like bash
<z1haze2> i ran it as a test
<z1haze2> and got tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<Monotoko> don't worry
<Monotoko> that should be okay
<Monotoko> you might want to echo the variables out
<Monotoko> to see what it's removing from where
<z1haze2> ok it worked i got what i needed
<z1haze2> now the automate it every hour WHEN the server is running the process
<z1haze2> and i really have no idea how to do that
<z1haze2> i did get the crontab thing tho
<z1haze2> histo: i ran 0 * * * * sudo /home/z1haze/7dtdPVEbackups.sh in the crontab
<z1haze2> but that do it hourly right?
<Monotoko> z1haze2 - don't know if histo will have d/ced
<Monotoko> but yeah
<Monotoko> that will work
<Monotoko> however
<Monotoko> you'll want to su to root
<Monotoko> and add it to root's crontab
<Monotoko> rather than your own
<z1haze2> i did
<z1haze2> oh wait
<Monotoko> you don't technically need sudo then
<z1haze2> there is not root
<z1haze2> i have root disabled
<Monotoko> you should be able to run "sudo -i"
<Monotoko> which should give you a root prompt
<z1haze2> oh ok
<z1haze2> so enter that enter roots contrab?
<Monotoko> yeah
<Monotoko> the reason for that
<Monotoko> is sudo asks for your password
<Monotoko> and obviously you won't be around to enter it ;)
<z1haze2> oh dur i didnt think that
<z1haze2> weird
<z1haze2> i just checked the roots crontab
<z1haze2> and thats what i was already using
<z1haze2> maybe cause i did sudo crontab -e?
<Monotoko> ah yeah, that would make sense
<Monotoko> just drop sudo from the command in crontab then
<z1haze2> how do i get back to my name? just su myname?
<Monotoko> "exit"
<z1haze2> cool
<z1haze2> ok i dunno if u were around for the earlier discussion, this whole idea is for backing up region files for a game
<z1haze2> but the gasme is still in alpha so there are like no server commands or any sort of administration system
<z1haze2> my hope is to just make these backups, then if someone gets their base broken into i can find the time and just roll back the region files for that area
<Monotoko> I don't think I will have been... and yeah, that should work
<z1haze2> but theres complications now
<z1haze2> 1, this crontab will run regardless whether the server is online or not.. which is gonna just waste space
<z1haze2> secondly, is there away to only backup new and files modified like after the last backup
<z1haze2> if that makes any sense
<z1haze2> like say only region 2.1 file was modified since the last backup, we dont need to backup all 100 files, we just need to backup that 1
<Monotoko> hm... for 2, I'd look into rsync
<Monotoko> so you'd rsync the files from [here] to [there] then tar them up [there] (or not tar them up... entirely depends how big they are)
<Monotoko> for 1... how do you mean "online"?
<z1haze2> well its a gameserver, so the process isnt always online
<z1haze2> sometimes i take it down for maint, or just if i want to lave it down for the weekend to promote something else,
<Monotoko> well... is there any way you can add a check into the script?
<z1haze2> thats what i was kinda asking u, i didnt know if there was a way to add a logic statement to check processes
<Monotoko> not sure about processes in bash scripts...
<z1haze2> like if (process=running){do backup}else{do nothing
<Monotoko> but you could create a file
<Monotoko> when the script is running
<Monotoko> ah!
<Monotoko> I've found something nice
<z1haze2> yay
<Monotoko> http://pastebin.com/yPG98Tq3
<z1haze2> hmm what is this for
<Monotoko> of course it all depends on what your service is called... if it's a web game, you might put it into maint mode but Apache might still be running
<z1haze2> i have a script that will check the status
<Monotoko> can you pastebin that script?
<z1haze2> sur 1 sec
<histo> Monotoko: you'd have to pass the service as an argument
<histo> ps with grep would probably be better
<histo> z1haze2: how do you launch the game server?
<z1haze2> how do i select all in putty
<z1haze2> with a shell script
<Monotoko> z1haze2 - just run your mouse over it
<histo> z1haze2: what server is it?
<z1haze2> 7days to die
<Monotoko> ... woah de-ja-vu
<z1haze2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7719036/
<histo> z1haze2: what does the script call when it runs?
<z1haze2> ^ shell script
<z1haze2> prolly need common too
<z1haze2> 1 sec
<histo> z1haze2: yeah
<histo> paste common.h
<z1haze2> ok this script is more than i can select in 1 window
<z1haze2> is there a way to select all text even when its out of site
<Monotoko> z1haze2, two secs
<z1haze2> sight*
<Monotoko> let me get you something
<Monotoko> I've been using this for a while
<histo> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /usr/local/lib/7dtd/common.sh
<z1haze2> i have pastebinit
<z1haze2> didnt even think of it
<Monotoko> does that still work>
<Monotoko> it didn't last time I tried it
<Monotoko> :(
<z1haze2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7719045/
<z1haze2> yea i use it sometimes
<histo> Monotoko: that's silly with sed why not just grep
<Monotoko> histo, what's that sorry?
<histo> z1haze2: even that script checks the pid to see if its there.
<z1haze2> isnt that what its supposed to do
<histo> ps -a | grep 7dtd   compare the output of that if it's null then the server isn't running.
<z1haze2> how can i do that though
<z1haze2> i only know like some simple java
<z1haze2> and from what i see syntax isnt close to the same
<Monotoko> z1haze2 - two secs
<Monotoko> http://pastebin.com/MuU9uUzz
<z1haze2> so do i put that in my backupscript?
<Monotoko> z1haze2 - kind of
<Monotoko> you want your backup bits to go between line 6 and line 8
<Monotoko> basically so it only runs them when the server is running
<z1haze2> replace running?
<Monotoko> yeah
<histo> and change line 5 to exit
<z1haze2> gotcha
<Monotoko> histo, look at me, I used grep ;)
<z1haze2> http://pastebin.com/LM1L5hRm like this?
<Monotoko> z1haze2 - looks good to me
<Monotoko> might want to test it somewhere
<z1haze2> yea ill test it
<z1haze2> but u know what this wont work
<z1haze2> there are instances of the server
<z1haze2> like server1, server2
<histo> hrm.. that won't work
<z1haze2> can u see anything in the common.sh that would show how to find a specific instance
<Monotoko> ah... then yeah, they would all have to be down
<histo> neither variant works with sed or grep there is something wrong with the test
<histo> how about simplifying
<histo> if ps -a | grep -v grep | grep 7dtd > /dev/null; then bbackup commands; else exit; fi
<z1haze2> 1 sec have to reboot the machine
<histo> kk
<z1haze2> the nget the other game servers back going should only be a min
<histo> your going to ge tteh time wiht colons in your filename using that
<z1haze2> ok back
<histo> z1haze2: http://pastebin.com/0R65xEUN
<histo> z1haze2: now you just have to add a part about seeing how many backups are there and deleting old ones
<z1haze2> yep haha
<z1haze2> well
<z1haze2> minus the checking for the instance thing
<z1haze2> cause im gonna make backsup shell scripts for each instnace
<z1haze2> and add it to crontab
<z1haze2> 7dtdPVEbackups.sh: line 4: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `)'
<z1haze2> 7dtdPVEbackups.sh: line 11: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<histo> z1haze2: you could if ls $DESTDIR | wc -l  is greater than some number rm a few
<whitepowder> So, i've gotten my little preseeded install usb stick working, but when i run the full-upgrade at the end, i'd like to save the debs downloaded (/target/var/cache/apt/archives/) Is there a good way to do this? I'd like to put them into the /pool tree on the usb stick -- When are they deleted even?
<z1haze2> histo that paste didnt work
<z1haze2> http://pastebin.com/GezaN84J
<histo> z1haze2: which script are you running?
<z1haze2> the last one u just posted
<histo> z1haze2: hold on let me look for typo
<z1haze2> histo i just thought of a way to isolate the instances
<z1haze2> is there a way to isoloate the directory the grep is searching for the 7dtd pid?
<z1haze2> because i just noticed that when you start the server for a specific instance it puts a 7dtd.pid file in the /instances/ directory
<histo> z1haze2: pastebin your script
<z1haze2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7719170/
<histo> z1haze2: ahh error is on line 4 forgot the )
<tarvid> cacti installed with ease on my 14.04 workstation, the apache alias did not get installed on my 12.04 server, can I just copy the conf-availalbe/cacti.conf file
<histo> z1haze2: $(date............').tgz
<histo> z1haze2: that part
<z1haze2> oh isee
<z1haze2> so anyways back to my latest discovery
<z1haze2> is there a way to search for 7dtd.pid in a specific directory for this script we have made
<z1haze2> because it generates that pid file when the server is up
<z1haze2> and its gone when its down
<histo> z1haze2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7719172/
<z1haze2> i fixed that part did u chane anything else?
<histo> z1haze2: yeah got rid of the ; and moved them down a line just for sanity
<histo> s/them/then/
<histo> z1haze2: you'd have to see where the common.h stores the pid's
<histo> z1haze2: I can't remember
<z1haze2> haha umessed up the ') again
<z1haze2> i know where it stores them
<z1haze2> in the isntance folder of that instance
<z1haze2> so for like instance pvp it will be in /instances/pvp/7dtd.pid
<histo> no I didn't
<histo> Oh yeah i did
<histo> lol
<z1haze2> hmm
<z1haze2> its not working
<z1haze2> the check thing
<z1haze2> the syntax isfine
<z1haze2> but it just backing up when its online
<histo> z1haze2: well the grep check see's if there is a process running with the name 7dtd
<histo> z1haze2: I thought you wanted to backup when it was running and not when it is off
<z1haze2> lets search for file 7dtd.pid in/home/sdtd/instances/TGC-PVE
<histo> k
<z1haze2> because that file is only there when the server is online
<z1haze2> yes ur are correct backup while its running, do nothing if offline
<histo> z1haze2: if [ -f /path/to/somefile ]    then blah blah else blah blah fi
<z1haze2> literally like that? if [ -f /home/sdtd/instances/TGC-PVP/7dtd.pid ] ?
<z1haze2> whre the logical statement in that
<histo> z1haze2: yeah if file blah blah exists
<z1haze2> whats makes it say if exists though
<histo> z1haze2: -f is to check if the file is there.
<z1haze2> oh
<histo> if the file isn't it will elese
<histo> else
<histo> z1haze2: to keep with your variable theme you could add a INSTANCE at the top for the path
<z1haze2> ah yea
<histo> it's up to you though.
<z1haze2> no its good thinkin, cleaner
<z1haze2> and in linux we use [ ] for logical statements?
<histo> z1haze2: bash not linux
<z1haze2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7719227/ whatcha think
<histo> z1haze2: looks good if it's running it will backup else exit
<z1haze2> ok yep it just backed up once let me turn it off and see
<histo> z1haze2: []  is a test in bash
<z1haze2> oh ok
<z1haze2> great it worked
<z1haze2> i think im gonna change it to like 6 hours
<z1haze2> how would i do that with the 0 * * * *  thing
<z1haze2> like 0 6 * * * /home/z1haze/7dtdPVEbackups.sh ?
<histo> 0 */6 * * *
<histo> or 0 0,6,12,18 * * *
<histo> either way
<z1haze2> 0 */6 * * * /home/z1haze/7dtdPVEbackups.sh
<histo> z1haze2: yeah looks good,  it will email you output also
<z1haze2> now i wont have to worry quite so much about filling up my drive
<z1haze2> how do iset the email though? ive never set it
<histo> z1haze2: do you have a mail server running on this box?
<z1haze2> nope
<z1haze2> :)
<histo> then it won't email you.
<z1haze2> haha
<z1haze2> mailservers are a pain
<z1haze2> every time ive ever made one it always sends to junk mail
<z1haze2> so i just use mailgun
<Patrickdk> well, mailservers are a lot of work
<histo> well you only need a sending server so something like ssmtp would do the trick.  then you just add a MAILTO=whomever@example.com in your crontab
<z1haze2> yea im not that talented to do all that
<Patrickdk> unless you have preconfigured examples and done it several times
<Patrickdk> expect it to take a week
<z1haze2> im somewhat ok at doing websites but thats where it ends
<z1haze2> do you play any games
<histo> You don't need a full blown mailserver. I'd use something like ssmtp or esmtp or one of the other ones
<z1haze2> i dont know what those are, is it something easy to do
<Patrickdk> !nullmailer
<Patrickdk> stupid bot
<z1haze2> haha
<z1haze2> .nullmailer
<z1haze2> some bots are ! and some are . right?
<histo> z1haze2: yeah it's just a text file to configure with those and you can have them use a gmail address to send out mail
<Patrickdk> it doesn't have an entry for it is the issue
<z1haze> well thank you so much for your help
<z1haze> i achieved my goal this evening thanks to you
<histo> z1haze: np and no I don't play any games
<z1haze> now i just have to create a new script for the other instances, iull jhust cp it
<histo> z1haze: well you learned a lot also
<z1haze> i did
<z1haze> i could definitely do this now
<z1haze> but its just all so new to me
<z1haze> how histo
<z1haze> hey*
<z1haze> i know it all works good as of now; but i kinda wanna perfect is
<z1haze> i want to keep a weeks worth of backups
<z1haze> so 28 files, how could we make it delete backups starting with the oldest once we hit 28
<z1haze> where can i read what sh -c means in a bash script
<histo> z1haze: let me think about the easiest way to do that.
<z1haze> well histo i figured out the backup deletion
<z1haze> well i had help but i put the pieces together
<histo> z1haze: ahh cool what are you using?
<histo> wc -l ?
<z1haze> sh -c "cd $DESTDIR && ls -t | tail -n +29 | xargs rm"
<histo> ahh very nice
<z1haze> can you explain it to me haha
<histo> z1haze: well you can change teh beginning to ls -t $DESTDIR | tail -n +29 ....
<z1haze> i tried that
<z1haze> it wasnt able to delete the files
<histo> z1haze: how were you trying it?  It should work
<z1haze> rm: cannot remove `backup-2014-06-28-220402.tgz': No such file or directory
<z1haze> it wasnt in the directory
<z1haze> so the shell wasnt in the right place
<z1haze> the code that some guy gave me worked
<z1haze> i just didnt really understand it
<z1haze> he says it opens a new shell and runs that command, but it doesnt effect anything else after that
<histo> z1haze: I don't see why the sh is necessary let me try a test real quick
<z1haze> ok
<z1haze> we have to get the shell into the right directory before it exectutes rm
<histo> oh yeah you need the full path from ls
<histo> that's why
<z1haze> so is this way ok? or would u change it
<histo> it will work the way it is, i'm just trying to think of a different way to explain it to you.
<histo> you could ls -d -t $PWD/*  but that will confuse you more
<z1haze> heh
<z1haze> well i know pwd is current directory
<histo> z1haze: so basically the way you have it now you are running cd and ls -t in a shell. Then you are piping the output to tail  to get the last entries and piping that to xargs to rm the ones above 29
<z1haze> right
<z1haze> i get the concept kinda
<z1haze> what are all the xargs for
<histo> xargs just passes what you give it to the specified command
<histo> so it's taking the output of the tail and passing it to rm
<histo> z1haze: So the reason you got the error before is because originally your ls -t was only happening in the directory where they script was run.  That's why it needed the cd
<z1haze> right
<histo> z1haze: to get it without the sh  you'd have to use a function
<histo> z1haze: after each command the subshell exits in bash script.
<z1haze> im gonna stick with it haha
<histo> actually you could just cd $BACKDIR && ls -t .....    should work without the sh
<histo> but with the sh is more appropriate then when that line is done it goes back tot eh directory that the script was run from.
<histo> glad you got it all working though
<histo> what is with freenode tonight
<No_one_at_all> Hi, question: fsck is set to run once every 6 months on our server. It last ran last December, and I would swear before we updated to 14.04 that it was scheduled for June this year. But I just checked it, and it is set for July 14, and what's more, it says the last check was run in January of /this/ year. What gives?
<Patrickdk> your clock was set wrong
<Patrickdk> or your have a bad memory
<Patrickdk> there was never a reason why it would have run?
<Patrickdk> like the machine crashed or was powered down uncleanly?
<histo> No_one_at_all: how are you scheduling it?
<No_one_at_all> histo: i'm not, it's doing it automatically
<cfhowlett> No_one_at_all I would guess a clock localization setting
<histo> No_one_at_all: then how is it "set to run every 6 months" ?
<Patrickdk> histo, filesystem default
<histo> ahh
<Patrickdk> you have never used ext[234]?
<histo> on reboot you mean?
<Patrickdk> no, on boot
<histo> yeah
<histo> I was going to say fs has to be un mounted
<Patrickdk> no
<histo> o'rly?
<Patrickdk> it's always done the checks with it mounted read-only
<histo> Why would it mount ro to fsck?
<histo> on boot?
<Patrickdk> so you can boot?
<histo> it's not mounted ro to boot
<Patrickdk> yes it is
<Patrickdk> it's mounted read only, then fsck starts, and when it finishes it remounts rw
<histo> Why would it do that?
<Patrickdk> how does it know what filesystems it needs to check? if it can't read /etc/fstab?
<Patrickdk> but beyond that not sure
<Patrickdk> it was long long ago, it was changed from premount, to reonly mount
<Patrickdk> long before ubuntu was started it was done that way
<histo> silliness
<No_one_at_all> Well, I have no idea what caused this, but I forced an fsck anyway since we were expecting the downtime, and i guess all's well that ends well.
<No_one_at_all> >_<
<No_one_at_all> date's right
<histo> No_one_at_all: you can check with tune2fs  when the next one is scheduled
<histo> No_one_at_all: it probably fsck'd because of mount count
<No_one_at_all> histo: yeah, I'm aware of how to check for it (now), after the debacle we had last June
<No_one_at_all> and it fsck'd because of the date, not number of mounts/unmounts. This thing gets rebooted once every month and a half
<No_one_at_all> if that
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ophkilter> o/
<lordievader> Hey ophkilter, how are you?
<ophkilter> rebooting
<ophkilter> one sec
<ophkilter> i'm good
<xpistos> clear
<xpistos> Is there some bug in 14.04 server 64bit that it won't reboot? I try to use sudo reboot now and it just goes back to a prompt
<dkorras> hi all, please can you help me. I am at my wits end here. To setup my ubuntu machine automatica LAN and WLAN switch with ifplugd, i have tried all the configurations I can find but nothing seems to work
<DeadxBeat> Hey all, in just installed ubuntu server with ssh and lamp and i set a static ip. I was able to access apache via the ip but then i updated the hostname in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname and rebooted and now i am unable to access apache via ip. What did i do wrong?
<DeadxBeat> Anyone? =/
<DeadxBeat> aye
<Xethron> DeadxBeat: Did you change your apache config?
<Xethron> Or only your hosts?
<DeadxBeat> just my /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<Xethron> Pastebin please?
<DeadxBeat> only thing i added to /etc/hosts was xx.xx.xx.xx mydomain.com mydomain and to /etc/hostname is just mydomain
<DeadxBeat> I took a look around the apache configs but i can't find anything that has to do with the hostname
<Xethron> DeadxBeat: did you leave localhost intact?
<DeadxBeat> yes
<Xethron> DeadxBeat: and xx.xx.xx.xx is a valid IP address?
<DeadxBeat> Yes, its the static ip i've assigned in /etc/network/interfaces
<DeadxBeat> i can ping the machine via the ip address and it has internet access
<DeadxBeat> Its not on my local network because its a static ip assigned by the ISP
<DeadxBeat> is it necessary for my hostname to match my domain name?
<zartoosh> Hi I am trying to automate installation of trusty using preseeding. My system can boots in UEFI mode, the iso image which I make does not take the preseed value if I boot in UEFI mode. What am I missing? thx
<bitbyte> does any one know if on ubuntu server the encrypted LVM is mounted over LUKS ?
<bitbyte> by the way my version is Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-29-generic x86_64)
<TJ-> bitbyte: how do you mean by 'over'? As in, raw device --> LUKS --> LVM ?
<bitbyte> well im currently trying to figure out how the bootloaer is mounting my encrypted LVM and wheter it uses LUKS
<TJ-> bitbyte: Standard install always uses LUKS
<bitbyte> im basically trying to put a key file on my boot partion so I can tell LUKS that the keyfile is on boot so i can reboot my server remotely without needing to be infront of it.
<TJ-> bitbyte: that's kind of insecure, storing the key in /boot/ - may as well not encrypt
<TJ-> bitbyte: have you thought about remote ssh key provision?
<bitbyte> it’s a home server to be fair, but im working remotely for next few months so trying to make it so can perform reboots when needed
<TJ-> How about: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/579/Unlocking_a_LUKS_encrypted_root_partition_via_ssh
<bitbyte> not herd of ssh key provision but im doing this from external of the network
<bitbyte> im currently following this http://askubuntu.com/questions/59487/how-to-configure-lvm-luks-to-autodecrypt-partition
<TJ-> You can reverse the concept and have the server contact the key server, of course
<Kawaiola> Hey guys whats an easy way to get drivers for ubuntu server my ethernet card says it isn't managed and it gets to the internet but I can't set it static
<TJ-> Kawaiola: It sounds like you're confusing concepts. What reports the ethernet card is not managed?
<Kawaiola> TJ-, Well I installed the user interface to my server and the top right corner where the connections mananger is says that and it won't let me click them
<TJ-> Ahhhh... I thought as much :) "unmanaged" simply means that Network Manager isn't managing the connection, and that is likely because it's configuration is in "/etc/network/interfaces"
<Kawaiola> TJ-, Ahh so I will have to set the server static command line anyways is what you are saying haha
#ubuntu-server 2015-06-22
<drocsid> [#ubuntu] when I remove a package file, I notice that it leaves behind some of the configuration. What if I want to com
<drocsid>  when I remove a package file, I notice that it leaves behind some of the configuration. What if I want to completly remove the package and config files. I'm asking because I tried removing them manually, but now when I reinstall the packate, dpkg is not installing the init scripts included with the package.
<mbeacom> Hello everyone!  Would anyone happen to know why, after resizing my ubuntu server 14.04.2 ext4 partition from 50 GB to 100 GB using fdisk and then resize2fs to expand the FS... The FS states it is expanded, but the free space doesn't reflect the change.  Any thoughts?
<sarnold> drocsid: use apt-get purge or dpkg --purge, not dpkg --remove, if you want the config files to be deleted too
<dupingping> The awesome software is published, You can use the trial version of Sticky Notes.
<dupingping> http://korsoftware.com
<ArifWW> Hi all, is all server listed on http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/server/models/?release=14.04%20LTS&vendors=HP tested for ubuntu openstack ?
<jak2000> hi all, anyone here copied from an IPAD Photos/Videos to the Hard Disk? how to?
<jamespag`> morning all
<trippeh> whoops, openssl update with stronger minimum DH size requirement broke mariadb ssl connections here
<trippeh> upgrading the db servers too fixed it
<trippeh> only clients were patched ;)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rbasak> teward: draft email to release team: http://pad.ubuntu.com/nginx-1-9
<rbasak> teward: please can you review and check for accuracy?
<rbasak> teward: I wrote it directly from my understanding so it could be wrong.
<willemgf> Hi, We hava a problem with configuring the use of jumbo-frame on a bridge. We use 2 10GB interfaces which comes up well with MTU 9000. Those 2 interfaces are used within a bond that also comes up well with MTU 9000, as well the vlan-tagged bond interfaces. But the bridge, linked to a vlan-tagged bond interface is not always available with MTU 9000 after boot. Any help is welcome to get this fixed permanently.
<OpenTokix> willemgf:Don't use jumbo frames
<OpenTokix> they add nothing
<OpenTokix> unless you have _very_ long round trips
<OpenTokix> 300ms+
<OpenTokix> For a LAN - jumbo frames add nothing
<willemgf> OpenTokix: Hmmm, we configured it, in advice, for our cloud-environment for the connection to our Ceph-storage.
<willemgf>  Any good document on the net available that confirms it has no added value?
<OpenTokix> willemgf: There is a common misconception that it will be better.
<OpenTokix> In theory it will be - but in practise - generally no
<OpenTokix> why? - since the networking hardware is _super_ optimized for a MTU of 1500
<lordievader> Does the rfc specify an intended usage?
<lordievader> Transatlantic links or something?
<OpenTokix> willemgf: did some execcive labratory testing on various workloads with and without jumbo frames. - And it adds nothing, more then head ache
<willemgf> Is there any technical documentation that
<willemgf> describes this behavior
<OpenTokix> willemgf: I am guessing the Ceph-dudes used some guess work when they advice it. - Much like Datastax does, and variouys other modern cloud/big-data people.
<OpenTokix> willemgf: Used server grate 10G hardware, various vendors + fluke traffic generators
<OpenTokix> saw _no_ increase thru put with jumbo frames, in many different configurations
<trippeh_> you may want a slightly-bigger-than-1500 mtu if you run a overlay network on top, so you can run 1500b mtu on the inner network.
<willemgf> OpenTokix: OK, thnx. Will discus this internally. If necessary I will check on the ceph-channel as well.
<OpenTokix> willemgf: Any vendor I have talked to about this, have _nothing_ to back it up. More then it "should" be better. - but in reality, it makes no difference.
<jamespage> zul, coreycb: semantic versioning here we come :-)
<zul> nova being called 8.0.0 now? :)
<jamespage> 12.0.0
<coreycb> epoch++ :)
<zul> jamespage: *sigh*
<teward> rbasak: checking now (sorry for delay)
<teward> rbasak: looks good except the minor revisions I made in the pad, please review
<coreycb> zul, jamespage: the icehouse stable release is ready for review if one of you can take a look and sponsor me - bug 1467533 (mp's are in the bug)
<coreycb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nova/+bug/1467533
<zul> coreycb: ill take a look this afternoon
<teward> so, just a question, is there a reason https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Meeting hasn't been updated?
<keithzg> Has anyone migrated from Fogbugz (the self-hosted version, not the online one) to another bugtracker? I'm rather hoping our company can migrate to something non-proprietary but the best I can find is a Perl script for Fogbugz->Bugzilla circa 2006...
<keithzg> Relatedly, how much of a pain is it to run one's own instance of Launchpad? I kindof prefer it to Bugzilla, but it seems like it'd be very simple to set up an instance of Bugzilla, while conversely I've yet to find simple instructions for setting up a Launchpad instance and there aren't any packages in the repos unless I'm blind.
<sarnold> keithzg: I've gotten the impression that launchpad is a one-instance program..
<sarnold> keithzg: hopefully helpful https://dev.launchpad.net/
<keithzg> sarnold: Yeah, that site is part of why I asked here, heh, since nowhere does it say anything about running your own instance. Alas. I was hoping to aim for that, since I like the look and functionality more than Bugzilla (although it's gotten better over the years) and I'm far more comfortable with Python and Javascript than I am with Perl.
<keithzg> I see https://dev.launchpad.net/Running for setting it up for oneself, but I was curious if anyone had any experience actually doing so.
<keithzg> Err, I know my setences contradicted themselves there; long day at work :P
<sarnold> keithzg: there's a #launchpad that mght be more useful
<keithzg> I think I meant "doesn't say anything about running your own instance after installation"
<keithzg> sarnold: Ah, didn't know that existed, yeah I'll give that a shot, thanks.
<keithzg> Still wondering though if anyone out there has migrated from Fogbugz to any Free Software bug tracker, since I'd love not to have to invent the wheel, heh.
 * ianorlin wonders if a juju charm to dpeloy  one's own version of launchpad would be a waste of time to make
#ubuntu-server 2015-06-23
<superboot> Hi all. I'm installing a fresh install to replace an existing install of ubuntu server. I want to doze the old LVM. What commands can I use from this busybox environment? lvmremove isn't included...
<RoyK> superboot: doze?
<ianorlin> superboot: do you mean completey get rid of the lvm
<ianorlin> superboot: maybe try creating a new parition table but not quite sure what command to do for that
<ianorlin> superboot: do you have vgremove?
<BTJustice> I made a USB boot install using Startup Disk Creator in regular Ubuntu and used to Ubuntu Server .ISO for the source as I want to try it.  When I boot from the USB stick and start the installer, it nags about needing the CD mounted.  Any way around that?
<qman__> Use the net install image instead
<BTJustice> Alright and what exactly are HWE backport kernels?
<qman__> They're newer kernels back pored to the older releases
<BTJustice> Not sure if I should use that or not.
<qman__> You should
<BTJustice> Alright I will download that one.  Thanks.
<qman__> Newer kernels add hardware support and features
<qman__> Unless you have a specific need for an older kernel, installing those is a good idea
<BTJustice> So I just need the mini.iso and use that with the Startup Disk Creator?
<qman__> Yes, and toward the end of the install it will give you a menu of things to install
<qman__> For Ubuntu server, you want to select "Basic Ubuntu Server"
<BTJustice> Alright.  Thanks again.
<superboot> ianorlin: Thanks for responding. I figured it out with a combonation of pvremove, vgremove, lvremove, and fdisk.
<superboot> ianorlin: Thanks again.
<jak2000> hi why i cant update my ubuntu: http://postimg.org/image/i4bhpp99x/
<RoyK> jak2000: eh - apt-get update - then apt-get upgrade - not both at the same time
<RoyK> jak2000: apt-get install is for installing new stuff
<jak2000> Royk yes understand
<jak2000> but not wokr
<jak2000> how to change the keyboard language? load keys?
<sarnold> jak2000: at the consoles? or X?
<jak2000> console
<sarnold> jak2000: try dpgk-reconfigure console-data
<jak2000> package 'console-data' is not installed
<sarnold> install it, then try reconfiguring it?
<jak2000> arghh
<jak2000> sarnold canyou have time and connect iva teamviewer? pls
<sarnold> jak2000: what's that?
<jak2000> i cant type anyting ok.
<ws2k3> Hello when i try to run apt-get upgrade i get : dpkg: warning: files list file for package `x' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed. i already tryed apt-get purge, autoremove, clean, install --reinstall but that all didnt worked what can i do to fix this
<HFSPLUS> !ops | whats up
<ubottu> whats up: Help! Channel emergency! infinity, soren, lamont, mathiaz, Pici, Daviey, Tm_T, pmatulis, Corey, IdleOne, ikonia, funkyhat, Myrtti, ocean, genii, phunyguy!
<HFSPLUS> !ops | whats up
<HFSPLUS> Guest85948, is idleone undercover
<Guest85948> Not really hiding when I identify and everybody knows that on freenode it gets announced
<lordievader> Good morning.
<YamakasY> morning
<YamakasY> anyone using anyterm on trusty ?
<histo> !anyone | YamakasY
<histo> YamakasY: ask your next question the real one and see.
<YamakasY> histo: nah, I cannot compile it
<histo> !info anyterm
<ubottu> Package anyterm does not exist in vivid
<YamakasY> this is what I get http://pastebin.com/M5PwxwsD
<YamakasY> histo: heh, I know that
<lordievader> Do you have the boost headers installed?
<YamakasY> I have installed them all
<YamakasY> the all package
<YamakasY> libboost-dev
<lordievader> Including 'libboost1.54-dev'?
<YamakasY> checking
<YamakasY> lordievader: 54 or 55
<lordievader> 54 came up in my apt-file search.
<YamakasY> ok, 55 here
<YamakasY> lordievader: update your apt cache :P
<YamakasY> nope 55 is not installed
<lordievader> Nevermind, both are mentioned.
<YamakasY> same error
<YamakasY> I get the feeeling that paths are changed
<YamakasY> at least I tried to change them manually and I got further
<lordievader> Yeah, the path doesn't exactly match.
<YamakasY> :(
<YamakasY> meh
<lordievader> Perhaps http://wiki.kartbuilding.net/index.php/Anyterm helps?
<YamakasY> oeh, didn't found that yet
<YamakasY> lordievader: are we going to build a kart ?
<lordievader> I'm not.
<YamakasY> oh
<YamakasY> speed is everything
<YamakasY> lordievader: this is so weird https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=913877
<YamakasY> lordievader: mhh no go
<lordievader> Hmm, that is too bad. I'm afraid I cannot help you then.
<lordievader> Perhaps they have their own channel, or something like that?
<YamakasY> lordievader: nope, checked
<YamakasY> it's kinda old, there is now ajaxterm
<YamakasY> but I need any :S
<skylite> I see a gap in time and four lines of ^@^@^@ characters in the all the log files at the same time. What does this indicate?
<lordievader> skylite: Usually a crash.
<skylite> how can I detect what caused the crash without logs? :/
<lordievader> skylite: Does it reboot on kernel panics? If so, disable that and wait for it to crash again then look at the stack trace. (I know this ain't great advice)
<hiwk> How can I install ubuntu server over serial?
<hiwk> I can boot from USB, but it tries to launch things on some vga port (which I understand is a sensible default)
<rbasak> You need to give it some kernel parameters on boot I think.
<hiwk> rbasak: sure. do I need to unpack the iso, modify it and recreate it?
<lordievader> You can edit the kernel parameters on a live-usb boot too.
<rbasak> hiwk: you could do that. Might be easier to arrange a netboot.
<lordievader> Or at least in the menu unetbootin creates you can.
<hiwk> lordievader: which image should I use then?
<lordievader> hiwk: Hmm, according to [1] you do need to edit files. Perhaps a netboot is easier, indeed. [1]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<lordievader> Else you need to unpack the iso -> unpack the squashfs -> make changes -> pack squashfs -> create iso.
<hiwk> lordievader: I've seen thath [1] before, but it only seems to be about an already installed system. I need somthing (e.g. grub) to present itself on the serial console to get there :)
<hiwk> I see if I can find a vga monitor somewhere to bootstrap with, but it seems strange that this would be so disabled for a server installation
<lordievader> My vm's boot with the serial options, I do not get to see grub. However I did need to modify those files to get it going.
<hiwk> yes, (via vga+keyboard) adding console=ttyS0,115200n8 did launch the installation guide on the serial console
<hiwk> that would be really convinient to be able to access elsewise :)
<jamespage> coreycb, +1 on you dev application - endorsement made
<jamespage> zul, poke
<jamespage> ^^
<coreycb> jamespage, thanks!
<zul> url?
<jamespage> zul https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CoreyBryant/YourDeveloperApplication#preview
<zul> ack
<coreycb> ty zul
<smoser> smb`, around ?
<smoser> i really, really hate multipath
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11762474/ <-- i'd like some help with lines ~2716 there.
<smoser> curtin partitions a disk (/dev/sda), installs to it... runs 'blkid'
<smoser> telling blkid to ignore cache (by removing the files it would have)
 * smb` looks
<smoser> and then even tries 'sync' and doing it again.
<smoser> it *should* see a /dev/sdg2 (or some value of 'g') that has the same data as sda2 does.
<smoser> oh fiddle.
<smb`> only if you rereadpt on sdg
<smoser> i probably need to tell the kernel to re-read partition information on  that disk.
<smb`> yep
<smoser> did i say i hate multipath ?
<smb`> blockdev --rereadpt /dev/sdg
<smb`> I think you may have mentioned it before
<smoser> smb`, what is really fun about this is that code works perfectly fine on trusty and vivid.
<smoser> but not wily
<smoser> smb`, i guess before, i thought that blkid actually opened /dev/block-device
<smoser> and read the partition information itself, and seeked to partition starts and read data there ...
<smoser> but i guess not
<smb`> No I think not. Likely only walks through what is in sysfs which is the kernels current impression of reality
<smoser> smb`, so what garbage is causing this to work on trusty and vivid
<smoser> what fun this is.
<smb`> smoser, So you say you change the partition table of sda and blkid without arguments finds the partition layout on the other disk?
<smoser> yeah
<smoser> reliably
<smoser> note, itsnot immiediately after.
 * smb` looks doubting
<smoser> i've done a large tar -S to the filesystme that i made on that partition
<smoser> and then written 8G ofzeros into tha tfileysstme for the swap..
<smoser> ie, huge amount of time has passed
<smb`> smoser, but for the kernel those two disks are independent. something has to trigger updating the partition info on the other device in some way
<smoser> smb`, i'm not making this stuff up :)
<smoser> what you're saying makes sense, but differs by fairly extensive amount of logs and data i've collected.
<smb`> smoser, you know us guys. we not trust anybody anywhere
<smb`> :)
<smoser> s/differs by/differs from the/
<smb`> Maybe some magic udev rule. But I really could not explain it right now
<jamespage> coreycb, zul: emailed the TB to request a MRE for oslo packages - seems to make sense to me
<coreycb> jamespage, yes that does make sense
<jamespage> coreycb, I was wondering about the clients as well
<jamespage> just patch releases mind
<jamespage> coreycb, zul: there appear to be stable branchs for >= kilo
<jamespage> hmm
<RoyK> jamespage: oslo packages?
<coreycb> jamespage, I'd think the clients make sense too then
<jamespage> RoyK: yeah - shared Openstack bits and pieces
<jamespage> https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/Oslo
<zul> jamespage: +1
<hariom> I am using Canonical Image on AWS. I want to export that image or copy that disk to run it locally. Is that possible?
<hariom> When I export using AWS CLI tools, I get error: Client.NotExportable
<Overand> Hey - will the "no dots" rule for stuff in /etc/cron.daily/ (or whatnot) prevent a symbolic link from working?  Like, my symbolic link "dailybackup" is a link to "/usr/local/bin/daily-backup.sh"
<yottatsa> Hello
<yottatsa> Is it right place to ask about Ubuntu Cloud Archive?
<smoser> yottatsa, sure.
<smoser> yottatsa, whats up?
<yottatsa> Just realized that kilo backports for trusty https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cloud-archive/+archive/ubuntu/kilo-staging contains way too old version of python-keystoneclient
<yottatsa> 1:1.2.0-0ubuntu1~cloud0 500 http://mirror.yandex.ru/mirrors/ubuntu-cloud/ trusty-updates/kilo/main amd64 Packages
<yottatsa> is there any reason to keep it this old?
<DonRichie> Can somebody recommend a pastebin software with syntax highlighting and maybe a little bit eye candy?
<tracphil> I have a preseed file for Trusty that runs a script in-target. eth0 is a dhcp IP. This script sets up a static public IP on eth0:0 and echos the following: echo 'source /etc/network/interfaces.d/*.cfg' >> /etc/network/interfaces Once the server reboots, this line is no longer in the file.
<tracphil> This works without issue on Jessie. For the life of me, I can't figure out what is going on.
<tracphil> Also, in the same script, just to make sure the echo is working... before the system reboots, I did this: cat /etc/network/interfaces >> /root/postinstall
<tracphil> and the contents are there as expected
<tracphil> DonRichie: https://github.com/claudehohl/Stikked
<DonRichie> thank you tracphil, will try it out
<omfgtora> when installing ubuntu-14.04.2-server-amd64, i select OpenSSH server and LAMP, but i cant connect via SSH
<omfgtora> i tried installing twice, what stupid thing am i doing wrong?
<sarnold> omfgtora: if you're installing it ina vps environment like amazon ec2, you may need to modify their firewall rules to allow incoming ssh
<sarnold> omfgtora: for ec2 you'd look for e.g. security groups
<jpds> omfgtora: You know that you van install a single package for that?
<omfgtora> just an old poweredge 1800 i have
<sarnold> ahh
<jpds> omfgtora: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<omfgtora> did that
<omfgtora> no difference
<sarnold> omfgtora: dang that means you get to do the full gamut of debugging :) check dmesg to see if it reports anything about ethernet, use ip addr list, ip route list, etc, to make sure the configuration is what you expect..
<omfgtora> cool, so i'm not just dumb (even though i am)
<sarnold> well, enough people miss the security groups that it's worth starting with that :) hehe
<sarnold> I'm not bitter because it cost me an hour, no sir, not me
<omfgtora> lol
<omfgtora> well, it seems i have a new problem
<omfgtora> the network apparently requires authentication
<omfgtora> never needed it before...
<omfgtora> cant seem to be able to run apt-get update
<teward> "the network apparently requires authentication"
<teward> omfgtora: explain "cant seem to be able to run apt-get update"
<teward> as it is it's V A G U E so it's impossible to diagnose/debug
<omfgtora> i was just explaining my frustration. i wasnt really asking for help... yet
<omfgtora> not done googling
 * teward returns to trying to set up snort to do pcap analysis
#ubuntu-server 2015-06-24
<jak2000> anyone can try help me? http://pastie.org/10255628    a2ensite not found the configuration file, not kno why, the configuration file exists thank sudo a2ensite /etc/apache2/sites-available/cmanzana.noip.me ERROR: Site /etc/apache2/sites-available/cmanzana.noip.me does not exist! strange the file exists :(
<teward> jak2000: try a2ensite cmanzana.noip.me
<teward> (rather than the whole path)
<teward> (with sudo obviously)
<jak2000> same
<jak2000> see: http://pastie.org/10255628
<jak2000> need rename .conf
<omfgtora> well, i figured out why i couldnt use apt, and now i still cant connect to SSH
<omfgtora> openssh is already installed to newest
<omfgtora> im gonna try some of this stuff, but i still think it's weird that it was working before i re-installed ubuntu-server
<omfgtora> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring this stuff
<omfgtora> GOT IT
<omfgtora> wasnt the configs tho
<omfgtora> zeus
<omfgtora> I AM ZEUS
<omfgtora> lol thanks for making sure i am not dumb (in that scenario)
<pmatulis_> omfgtora: everything ok?
<omfgtora> yeah
<omfgtora> just trying to install nagiosql
<omfgtora> downloading from sourceforge...
<omfgtora> except it keeps timing out
<sarnold> you may wish to find a different mirror if you can, they've been injecting adware into some of their hosted downloads
<omfgtora> got it
<omfgtora> yeah, i wish i had another mirror
<omfgtora> the file is really small, it would be difficult to install adware on it
<omfgtora> er
<omfgtora> inject
<omfgtora> a whole 1.21mb
<sarnold> it might only be via projects with "installers", I don't recall the details. it was just a huge dissapointment for a former pillar of the community
<omfgtora> indeed
<omfgtora> just not much of an option in this case
<noetik> Hi, if the problem that random IO is much slower on ubuntu 14.04 than ubuntu 10.04
<noetik> e.g. : dd if=/dev/zero of=/root/testfile bs=512 count=1000 oflag=dsync gives me only 3.8MB/s on ubuntu 10.04 it was 8.1MB/s
<noetik> same hardware, i could also reproduce it on other vendors like HP Prolite and DELL R720
<noetik> First i though it could be the driver of the Raid Controller (e.g. megaraid) but the HP Maschine uses a different one so i goes it must be something else in the newer kernel or IO scheduler ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<noetik> Good morning
<lordievader> Hey noetik
<noetik> Hey, hope someone could help me with my IO problem i’m stuck there since weeks
<ivoks> jamespage: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova/+bug/1418529 hitting this one right now with juno
<jamespage> ivoks, whats the impact?
<ivoks> jamespage: nova api is not working
<ivoks> jamespage: whenever it tries to reach neutron, it fails
<ivoks> it's rather strange that it worked just few hours ago
<jamespage> well that's what I'm wondering - nova not being able to talk to neutron is generally something that gets noticed :-)
<jamespage> standing up a trusty-juno to try to repro
<tracphil> This works without issue on Jessie. For the life of me, I can't figure out what is going on. Thoughts?
<Daviey> ivoks: juno neutron only supports keystone v2 IIRC, have you checked to make sure you are not providing it a v3 url?
<tracphil> I have a preseed file for Trusty that runs a script in-target. eth0 is a dhcp IP. This script sets up a static public IP on eth0:0 and echos the following: echo 'source /etc/network/interfaces.d/*.cfg' >> /etc/network/interfaces Once the server reboots, this line is no longer in the file.
<ivoks> Daviey: it's /v2
<ivoks> Daviey: there's a patch upstream that's up for a review
<ivoks> https://review.openstack.org/#/c/194535/1/nova/network/neutronv2/api.py
<Daviey> ivoks: I don't think that is a suitable backport.
<ivoks> probably not
<ivoks> ah, wait...
<Daviey> (I just -2'd it)
<ivoks> nopr, that's wasn't it...
<ivoks> Daviey: how are you, btw? :)
<Daviey> ivoks: A-M-A-Z-I-N-G-ish
<ivoks> :)
<jamespage> ivoks, I'm assuming something like 'nova net-list' is not working for you?
<ivoks> jamespage: correct, it's not
<jamespage> ivoks, what error do you see?
<ivoks> jamespage: but give me few minutes, otp
<jamespage> ivoks, ok
<jamespage> ivoks, not able to reproduce on a fresh trusty-juno install right now
<jamespage> nova net-list is all good
<ivoks> yeah, it worked for me too
<ivoks> jamespage: hah, i think i found what the problem is... /me hides
<ivoks> jamespage: MTU misaligned between nodes; odd that openstack reports that as wrong API :)
<jamespage> ivoks, MTU mismatch gets reported in all sorts of funny ways
<ivoks> sorry for the noise
<jamespage> ivoks, np )
<krishi> hello
<krishi> I need some help with configuring a ARM thinclient with LTSP
<pezus1> hi! anyone out there who knows ipmitool and used it before?
<yottatsa> pezus1, wazzup?
<yottatsa> hi
<pezus1> hi
<pezus1> i want to configure a drac4 via ipmitool but it doesn't work. it works with hp ilo and drac 5 but I can't even get lan info from a drac 4
<yottatsa> pezus1 sorry didn't use drac (
<pezus1> damn... thanks anyway :)
 * yottatsa is running on supermicro
<coreycb> zul, mind reviewing/uploading?  https://code.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/neutron/2014.1.5/+merge/262863
<coreycb> zul, that includes this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=neutron
<zul> coreycb: merging
<coreycb> zul, thanks
<sudormrf> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Odd_Bloke> Should biosdevname be able to change interface names after install on a laptop?
<Odd_Bloke> ISTR some discussion of this on a ML relatively recently...
#ubuntu-server 2015-06-25
<jeeves_moss_mobi> has anyone else noticed that SSH hangs when trying to connect to a server on a different subnet?
<teward> jeeves_moss_mobi: never run into that on my networks, and i have 12 subnets (VLAN'd out the wazoo) all going through my pfSense appliance on my network
<teward> define 'SSH Hangs'
<jeeves_moss_mobi> well, I have a Cisco VPN between locations.  I just did a fresh install of 14.04LTS on a box at my house, when I try to do a simple SSH, the connection stops at "debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent"
<jeeves_moss_mobi> and the other "test" server we built up at another spoke location does the sae thing.  if you're on the local subnet, everything works, but if you're connecting from another subnet, you can't connect
<jeeves_moss_mobi> teward, are you using VPN connections?
<teward> jeeves_moss_mobi: typically yes, but I think my rule changes today broke my net xD
<teward> one moment
<jeeves_moss_mobi> teward, ok.  I'm going to guess it's something stupid
<teward> oh duh my apartment lost power yesterday and the box isn't on xD
<jeeves_moss_mobi> lol.  damn it.
<teward> jeeves_moss_mobi: but yes, i'm over an OpenVPN connection
<jeeves_moss_mobi> any other ideas?
<jeeves_moss_mobi> ahhh, these are hardware Cisco connections.  It's only the fresh installs that are causing issues.  All of the other systems in the datacenter have no issues
<teward> jeeves_moss_mobi: so you pass over a VPN tunnel?
<jeeves_moss_mobi> teward, yes.
<teward> rather than software->hardware IPSec connections?
<jeeves_moss_mobi> if I connect locally (ie. same subnet), everything works
<teward> i didn't ask same subnet
<jeeves_moss_mobi> the VPN is transparent.  it's deticated hardware
<teward> i asked if it's going from an ASA on one net through an ASA on the other net, THEN to the network connection
<teward> (or similar hardware, not necessarily ASAs on both sides)
<jeeves_moss_mobi> teward, it's setup like this.   LAN-->1841--->internet-->2811-->LAN
 * teward points at Cisco EOL Hardware
<Patrickdk> jeeves_moss_mobi, sounds like you created an pmtu issue
<jeeves_moss_mobi> and if we connect to older servers in the datacenter, it works.  So, it's an issue with the latest ISO image
<jeeves_moss_mobi> Patrickdk, PMTU?
<Patrickdk> vpn's are not transparent
<teward> ^ that
<Patrickdk> they make the mtu smaller
<Patrickdk> if ping works, but http/ssh/... has issues
<Patrickdk> likely pmtu issue
<jeeves_moss_mobi> I could see that being an issue if all SSH sessions had issues, but it's only these 2 brand new installs
<Patrickdk> for me, normally ssh works
<jeeves_moss_mobi> everything BUT ssh currentl works
<Patrickdk> till I do something like sftp/scp/ls
<Patrickdk> if you have a key on your side and attempt to send it, that can easily cause an ssh login issue
<jeeves_moss_mobi> was there an update/change in the latest version?
<Patrickdk> if the pmtu issue is from you to the other side, then http will likely work
<Patrickdk> latest version of what?
<jeeves_moss_mobi> sshd
<jeeves_moss_mobi> ok, so how do I fix this pmtu issue?
<Patrickdk> google?
<Patrickdk> it's easy to test
<Patrickdk> run the test from both sides
<jeeves_moss_mobi> ok, thanks guys.  I'm going to hit the pub, grab a beer, and work on this.
<Patrickdk> but that is the first place I would look
<Patrickdk> after that heh, there was a change lately to openssl
<Patrickdk> but that change is not in ubuntu
<Patrickdk> so you should not be affected
<Patrickdk> stupid openssl people causing api incompatability in minor releases
<neonixcoder> Good day team..
<neonixcoder>  I am using 14.04 server and my rc*.d folder contain just 5 services but when I am booting a ubuntu I see all crap which I dont least bothered. You can find the services which are started here http://pastebin.com/i7n1tmfi. I dont know what are those service till 54 line.
<neonixcoder> Any suggestions on this?
<sarnold> neonixcoder: 14.04 LTS uses the upstart service management system and init; check out /etc/init.d/ and http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ for details
<neonixcoder> sarnold: thanks for the link.. its a big doc..
<sarnold> heh, yeah :)
<neonixcoder> sarnold: So, after upstart is done my scripts in /etc/rc*.d folder are executed?
<sarnold> neonixcoder: more or less, yes
<sarnold> they're started _during_ the boot, but my eyes glaze over every time I read about the exact order :)
<neonixcoder> how can I know which services are important and which are not? My requirement is to minimise the soft wares/services I use..
<sarnold> neonixcoder: there isn't much in your pastebin that I would recommend removing
<neonixcoder> I am redhat guy and upstrat is very much new to me, when I see a message like "Stopping userspace bootsplash" I did not understand what it is..
<sarnold> neonixcoder: _maybe_ the thermald and the userspace bootsplash thing; but hopefully thermald doesn't take much cpu time during run, and goes to some effort to give you the best power / performance / heat combination.. -- and the bootsplash probably dosn't really matter, since it should be done in ten seconds anyway and never used again.
<neonixcoder> sarnold: Ok, I am trying to understand couple of services which are started/stoped by upstart..
<sarnold> neonixcoder: it looks like you're running both monit and nagios-nrpe, is that correct?
<neonixcoder> sarnold: After 54 line, I require all services and most of them are run through init..
<neonixcoder> Yes, monit and nagios are required by me..
<sarnold> neonixcoder: how about postfix?
<neonixcoder> postfix is required..
<sarnold> neonixcoder: the bootsplash is probably plymouth. try apt-get purge plymouth and see if it complains at you or not.
<neonixcoder> sarnold:Sure..
<sarnold> I can't recall if anything useful actually requires plymouth or not..
<neonixcoder> sarnold: when I do that it is asking me to remove required packages as well "accountsservice* cron* dbus* friendly-recovery* language-selector-common*
<neonixcoder>   libpam-systemd* logrotate* mountall* plymouth* policykit-1* rabbitmq-server*
<neonixcoder>   systemd-services* upstart* ureadahead*".
<sarnold> neonixcoder: ugh. then leave it alone :/
<neonixcoder> In this cron, logrotate, rabbitmq-server are required as per my knowledge..
<neonixcoder> ok..
<neonixcoder> Then better keep all the stuff..
<sarnold> I wonder about rabbitmq-server; that seems like an oddity, there. (I don't have it installed on my 14.04 laptop, for example)
<neonixcoder> sarnold:It is required by my application..
<sarnold> neonixcoder: ah! okay. :)
<sarnold> It seemed unlikely to be needed by a deffault install,  which is why it surprised me ..
<neonixcoder> yes..
<neonixcoder> I will update to my manager we can not remove default services..
<neonixcoder> I have some other packages which I not sure if I can remove or not..
<sarnold> another item on the todo list checked off :)
<sarnold> neonixcoder: check out the 'orphaner' package; it can help you find left-over or no-longer-needed packages
<sarnold> it might not be useful ona brand-new install, but after a machine has been in use for eight to twelve years, it's really convenient :)
<neonixcoder> sure..
<neonixcoder> sarnold:this is brand new one :)
<neonixcoder> I have "dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size} ${Package}\n' | sort -nr | less" to see what packages are installed with size sorted out..
<neonixcoder> Can I remove binutils?
<sarnold> wow I have a lot of kernel packages installed..
<sarnold> neonixcoder: you might be able to remove binutils if you iwll never compile software on the system again
<sarnold> neonixcoder: I'd leave it. it's just too useful.
<neonixcoder> ok..
<neonixcoder> We normally install trough apt-get and pip(for python)..
<neonixcoder> so I feel it should be.. but taking your suggestion I will keep it..
<neonixcoder> How about locales?
<sarnold> iirc, pip _might_ compile C/python modules at install time..
<neonixcoder> ok..
<neonixcoder> how about memtest86+?
<sarnold> hmmmm, locales might be alright to remove. your application might assume that it can get e.g. en_US.UTF8 sort order or something similar..
<neonixcoder> cool..
<sarnold> memtest86+ installs a grub config entry and a tiny little OS onto the filesystem somewhere; it's probably best to keep it, it is fantastic for helping troubleshoot unexpected errors
<sarnold> it should be tiny
<neonixcoder> And I can even remove ntfs-3g with out any issue..
<neonixcoder> I will keep memtest86+
<sarnold> oh, check if you have zfs-fuse installed; I think that might be a default install..
<sarnold> or at least I found it installed once when I didn't expect it.
<neonixcoder> sure..
<neonixcoder> its not installed..
<sarnold> good..
<neonixcoder> I hear systemd is not by default installed in 14.04
<sarnold> right
<neonixcoder> but I see systemd-services pacakge.. any idea on this sarnold?
<sarnold> neonixcoder: that provides some different implementations of some systemd APIs that are required by other services and programs; they should be small and mostly things you need
<neonixcoder> sarnold:Thanks for all your inputs.. able to remove couple of unwanted stuff..
<sarnold> neonixcoder: nice :) have fun!
<neonixcoder> sarnold:Do I really require /usr/src folder content?
<neonixcoder> I have linux-headers-3.19.0-21  linux-headers-3.19.0-21-generic which is the present kernel running on the system..
<sarnold> neonixcoder: I'd leave the headers there, some program sneed them to compile
<sarnold> neonixcoder: if you have the kernel source packages installed, though, those can probably be removed.
<neonixcoder> sarnold: I dont have kernel source package(I removed it long time back to save some space). We use 2GB SD card to install our ubuntu machine.
<sarnold> neonixcoder: 2gb?? no wonder..
<neonixcoder> Right now I can see 1.2gb used and I want to shrink it more..
<sarnold> neonixcoder: hmm. then you're probably not compiling on this, are you? :)
<sarnold> maybe it wouldn't be so bad to remove binutils and the kernel header packages
<neonixcoder> hmmm
<neonixcoder> if I remove them, will there be any boot related problems?
<sarnold> I doubt it, but I can't promise that..
<neonixcoder> sure.. I can take backup of present image..
<neonixcoder> let me try that
<neonixcoder> thanks for your time sarnold
<sarnold> you're welcome neonixcoder :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<pezus1> hi. how can i set a persistant default gw route to debian? the "tricky" part is that i don't want to specify the ip of the gateway but the device name
<Stony2> Hi guys, is anybody running ARK dedicated server?
<Stony2> I'm experiencing a few weird things, it crashes randomly, after hours of running fine - you cannot see rain
<jamespage> zul, coreycb: keystone, nova and designate are done - cinder, glance and swift all blocked still
<zul> ack
<zul> oh yeah liberty-1 is out
<jamespage> zul, having packaged os-testr - i then realized we don't need it for the packaging :-)
<jamespage> oooppps
<zul> jamespage,  well if its needed...its there
<coreycb> jamespage, thanks, want me to take the ones you didn't mention?
<jamespage> coreycb, feel free to pick - remember the git repos we've got now
<coreycb> jamespage, ok sounds good
<jamespage> coreycb, not sure how proposing a pull against multiple branches works - so I may have to do the gbp import-orig bit for you
<jamespage> coreycb, oh yes - we're not doing the fetch-upstream-remote thing
<jamespage> use uscan and then gbp import-orig
<coreycb> jamespage, ok
<zul> jamespage: can you write something up for me so i can hit the ground running once im done here
<jamespage> zul, yeah - will do
<zul> jamespage: a public wiki page would do
<jamespage> that's what I was thinking of
<jamespage> coreycb, zul: I've wedged temp version of dh-python into liberty-staging to unwedge the backport-o-matci
<zul> ack
<jamespage> its the same version as waiting for SRU team review in trusty proposed - fixes a problem with dh-python and argparse for python3 stuff
<coreycb> jamespage, thanks
<jamespage> coreycb, oh - btw - the assertRaisesRegex fixes can be dropped - we have a good enough version of testtools now to not need that
<coreycb> jamespage, cool
<zul> jamespage: keystonemiddleware ftbfs in the CA
<zul> jamespage: for juno
<jamespage> zul, oh
<coreycb> jamespage, zul, any thoughts as to why tests aren't running for this?  https://launchpad.net/~openstack-ubuntu-testing/+archive/ubuntu/juno/+build/7573015
<coreycb> I just ran a local build ok on trusty with the juno cloud archive enabled
<coreycb> jamespage, zul ah you were just talking about it
<zul> coreycb: no i don
<jamespage> zul, amd64 vs i386?
<zul> possibly its complaining about memcache
<coreycb> jamespage, did you also use 'gbp import-orig' on the upstream branch?
<jamespage> coreycb, you run that in the master branch - it shoves stuff in upstream and pristine-tar
<coreycb> jamespage, got it, I see that now
<coreycb> I had already run it in master
<coreycb> and pristine-tar is updated too, nice
<jamespage> coreycb, it should import to upstream, generate the pristine-tar and merge into master
<jamespage> all automagic
<coreycb> :D
<jamespage> coreycb, https://wiki.debian.org/PackagingWithGit
<coreycb> jamespage, thanks
<coreycb> jamespage, should we be dropping debian/po files?  that's all debconf iiuc.
<jamespage> coreycb, one sec
<jak2015>  hi friends, how to check WHY my server crash? in wich log file i see?
<teward> jak2015: `dmesg` output, but also /var/log/syslog may shed insight
<teward> but 'crashed' is a very broad category of failures
<jak2015> ok
<jak2015> teward: http://pastie.org/10258719
<jak2015> strange not?
<teward> jak2015: check the previous syslog files
<teward> because they are on rotate :)
<teward> syslog.1 probably
<jak2015> ok
<jak2015> right
<jak2015> i see more information
<jak2015> not see any 'rare' http://pastebin.com/FNMQDuZY
<jak2015> the problem was so so, yesterday at 16:00  to 18:00
<jak2015> the problem is in line 39 to 50?
<teward> jak2015: well what actually do you mean by 'crash'?
<jak2015> i have installed mysql
<jak2015> and the systems connect to my server
<jak2015> at 16 so so cant ocnnect
<jak2015> i try access with putty and cant
<jak2015> need restarted the server
<jak2015> line 26 new boot?
<coreycb> jamespage, did you hit this?   dh: unable to load addon systemd: Can't locate Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/systemd.pm in
<jamespage_> coreycb, you need to add dh-systemd to the BD's
<jamespage_> coreycb, don't drop the debconf stuff for now
<coreycb> jamespage, k
<coreycb> jamespage, hmm I have dh-systemd in the BD's
<jamespage> coreycb, is this during the source package build?
<coreycb> jamespage, yes
<rosco_y> How do I start mysql on ubuntu 15.04 server?
<rosco_y> (** NEWBIE ALERT**  ** NEWBIE ALERT**  ** NEWBIE ALERT**  )
<rosco_y> I've tried /etc/init.d/mysql start, and sudo service start mysql--with no luck (obviously)
<genii> rosco_y: Is the mysql-server package installed?
<rosco_y> genii, thank you.  I was wondering about that.  I only installed mysql-client.  that's the problem right? (he asked, hopefully)
<genii> Most likely :)
<rosco_y> Thank You very much!
<genii> rosco_y: After it's installed, should start by itself. If not, use the sudo service method, not the init.d
<genii> Ah, gone already
<jKaideN> Anyone have experience with SquirrelMail, dovecot and postfix ?
<jKaideN> I currently have two problems.
<jKaideN> #1 I can receive emails, but when i send email. the domain part of the email contains my FQDN...
<jKaideN> so when you try to reply to that email it wont send.
<jKaideN>  #2 I have setup an Apache Virtual Hosts, so in total i'm hosting for 2 domains.
<jKaideN> and for some reason I can login and read emails through cross-domain ..?
<jKaideN> something sent to test@domain1.com and be read when you access webmail on test@domain2.com
<jKaideN> and when I try to send an email to domain2.com it won't work, I can only send it to domain1.com
<jKaideN> anyone out there that can help me?
<omfgtora> i was using this page to set a static IP, is the "broadcast" setting optional?
<omfgtora> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<Pici>  /46
<adonaros> Howdy, - not server specific, what does this HP DL1000 4 node server mean? When it is maxed out, does the OS see it as one giant computer with many cpu etc?
<adonaros> or do they function like 4 different machines?
<adonaros> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231534867402
<shauno> the nodes are pretty much stand-alone computers  (I think they share a psu)
<sarnold> four different computers
<adonaros> thank you much for your clarification.
#ubuntu-server 2015-06-26
<lordievader> Good morning.
<coreycb> jamespage, I proposed a wily mp for heat
<jamespage> coreycb, how do I see that?
<coreycb> jamespage, if you go here and click on each branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-dev/ubuntu/+source/heat/+git/heat
<coreycb> jamespage, it's blocked on oslo.service
<jamespage> coreycb, right
 * jamespage tries to figure out the best way to merge with git
<jamespage> coreycb, got it - I added your repo as a remote and merged the branches
<coreycb> jamespage, cool
<jamespage> coreycb, hmm - but not the tags
<coreycb> jamespage, oh I didn't tag anything
<coreycb> jamespage, but perhaps that's automatic on my end
<coreycb> I see one for 5.0.0_b1
<jamespage> coreycb, can you push your tags please
<coreycb> jamespage, yep
<jamespage> coreycb, I need the upstream one
<coreycb> jamespage, done
<jamespage> coreycb, that did the trick
<coreycb> jamespage, awesome
<jamespage> coreycb, https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-dev/ubuntu/+source/heat/+git/heat landed your changes
<jamespage> once we get oslo.service in we'll release and upload
<jamespage> coreycb, broadley I did - git remote add coreycb-l1 git://git.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/ubuntu/+source/heat/+git/liberty-1
<jamespage> coreycb, git fetch coreycb-l1
<jamespage> and then merged each branch - that worked ok
<jamespage> coreycb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11778768/
<coreycb> jamespage, good to know, thanks
<jamespage> coreycb, will document this somewhere once we have a good flow figured out
<coreycb> jamespage, ok I have some notes I can share if you need
<jamespage> coreycb, did you have to propose all three branches?
<coreycb> jamespage, no but I had to push each one
<jamespage> coreycb, git push --all
<coreycb> jamespage, there ya go!
<jamespage> coreycb, one of neutrons unit tests fails on the LP builders and I can't figure out why
<jamespage> its a trivial test - nothing complicated
<jamespage> coreycb, heat is blocked on testtools?
<coreycb> jamespage, hmm, want me to look?  I need to figure out what's going on with keystonemiddleware for utopic too
<coreycb> jamespage, yeah I just dug into the deps a bit more, testtools and zaqarclient
<jamespage> coreycb, which versions of testtools does it want?
<jamespage> hopefully not more that 1.4.0
<omfgtora> i was using this page to set a static IP, is the "broadcast" setting optional? - http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<coreycb> jamespage, 1.4.0 exactly
<jamespage> coreycb, that's ok then - we have that in proposed for wily
 * jamespage fixed that
<jamespage> coreycb, that fixes that assertRaisesRegex confusion btw
<jamespage> as 1.4.0 bases of unittest2, not unittest
<jamespage> so you get consistent py3 naming of stuff
<coreycb> jamespage, good
<coreycb> jamespage, looks like I need to bump zaqarclient in debian to 0.1.1 and get it synched
<jamespage> coreycb, awesome-o
<coreycb> jamespage, nevermind my previous answer, yes I did have to propose all 3 branches.
<jamespage> coreycb, ack
<jamespage> coreycb, that's fiddly
<coreycb> jamespage, yeah
<teward> rbasak: ping, if you're around.
<rbasak> teward: pong
<teward> rbasak: WRT the nginx thing up to the release team, if they say "Go with 1.9.x" I'm wainting to 1.9.3.  OSCP stapling is broken in 1.9.2 due to a big.
<teward> bug*
<teward> or w/e the acronym is
 * teward cba to look it up >.M
<teward> OCSP is it...
<rbasak> OK that sounds fine
<teward> rbasak: just wanted to give that heads up is all
<rbasak> Thanks
<teward> you're welcome
<rbasak> I was going to chase if no reply on Monday
<teward> now if only i can get sbuild to accept ARM... >.>
<teward> rbasak: yeah that's fine, it was either going to be you or me poking
<teward> (in other news, i'm regretting going to work today... "bring your pet to work day" disagrees with my allergies)
<teward> This may sound weird, but we have a system where we can't set up nagios or landscape to monitor the systems... is there any program that can achieve monitoring of disk space and then shut off certain cron jobs on a different user after disk space has reached a certain level of consumption?
<teward> or does anyone know of any scripting techniques i can use to achieve this?
<coreycb> jamespage, ceilometer and barbican mps are ready for wily.  ceilometer needs some dependencies bumped.
<qman__> I installed backuppc via apt on ubuntu server 14.04, it installed apache as a requirement. When I try to browse to it, it just downloads the CGI file instead of executing it. I checked and mod_cgid is already enabled.
<qman__> I'm using the package's default configs, no modifications
<jamespage> coreycb, ok
<jamespage> coreycb, looking now
<qman__> ugh, stupid chrome bug
<qman__> switched browsers and it worked
<Midoshi27> Hey everyone, for some reason my iptables is being flushed periodically on my Ubuntu Server. I'm running iptables-save after my setup script... why might this be happening??
<HankK> i'm trying to apply an ssl certificate to an apache2 web server. The only part that is left is to edit some .conf  files. I can save the changes, but they revert back to the originals a few minutes later. Any ideas why it's doing that and how to save permanently?
<patdk-wk> hankk, your using something like cpanel
<HankK> <patdk-wk>: vi
<patdk-wk> I didn't ask what editor you used
<patdk-wk> nothing changes config files normally
<patdk-wk> unless you installed something that does it
<patdk-wk> like cpanel, or simular thing
<HankK> ok, i didn't know you couldn't change config files normally
<HankK> like other files
<patdk-wk> you can
<patdk-wk> but if you use a config file management system (like cpanel), you can't
<patdk-wk> cpanel isn't supported on ubuntu though so
<HankK> <patdk-wk> what else can i use to edit the config files
<patdk-wk> you can use anything you want
<patdk-wk> the problem is, you have something that is already managing them
<patdk-wk> so you have to figure out what that thing is
<patdk-wk> there is NO way I can know what it is
<HankK> oh i see
<patdk-wk> could be puppet or chef or something also
<patdk-wk> but normally one knows they are doing that when they use them
<HankK> thanks for all the info. i am learning because someone who set this all up has left the company three weeks ago
<HankK> chef is managing it
<gartral> yay for the power of ZNC
#ubuntu-server 2015-06-27
<manuel4> AES-cryptography struck installing procedure alleging "logical driver already in USE", should I cryptograph by livecd-installer in AES, after already using my new distro?
<skrp> im thinking about ditching ubuntu-server for centOS. for the sole reason that RHCE is the only certification worth anything
<netameta_> anyone familiar with quassel, if so how can i export/import user profile(all of channels and configs)
<skrp> i want to stay debian, but i am an accountant and i need a cert
<skrp> i can't enter the jr admin world with no cert and a degree in business
<tarpman> skrp: that's an assumption. employers exist who will hire based on what you know rather than pieces of paper
<tarpman> skrp: are you involved in debian/ubuntu development? maintaining a couple of packages, perhaps?
<tonyyarusso> skrp: FWIW, I'm at my third full-time sysadmin job and it's the first one where people got Red Hat certs.  Hired without one, just passed my RHCSA last week.  (Had LPIC-1 before - gotta redo that and go for -2)
<skrp> im a bit noob, i moonlight on my 42u rack, windows/freebsd/ubuntu/pfsense. self taught
<skrp> tonyyarusso, how did you enter the field? know someone?
<tonyyarusso> skrp: Honestly, got lucky.  While I was in college, one of my professors asked if I'd be interested in a student-worker position.  I took that, and two months in my supervisor took a new job, and rather than try to fill the position mid-school-year, they asked if I'd like to just do his job on a temporary basis until the next fall.  So I got to put "Network Administrator for a college" on my res
<tonyyarusso> ume before I even finished my ...
<tonyyarusso> ... Associate's degree.
<tonyyarusso> skrp: Also did several either extremely part time or volunteer things for friends and non-profits that were nice experience along the way.
<skrp> nice, wp wp. yeah im figuring that i might need a kickstart. From my research RHCE is well respected
<tonyyarusso> (Still do, actually)
<tonyyarusso> Did some community stuff for Ubuntu as well - IRC op, LoCo contact, helped package something once, did some stuff for Classroom, Newsletter, and User Days, that sort of thing.
<tonyyarusso> RHCSA/RHCE are definitely good.  LPIC is also good (and distro-agnostic).  However, both are intended to be a reflection of knowledge, not something you get before actually having the knowledge, so priority #1 is just learning.  Get some kind of system capable of basic virtualization at home, and build an environment that's way more complicated than you really need just to play around with thing
<tonyyarusso> s like DNS, DHCP, mail, web ...
<tonyyarusso> ... servers, and so on.
<tonyyarusso> Dear irssi script:  Your algorithm for calculating when to split lines is broken.
<skrp> LPIC is a joke tho, that shit is like noob level 0-.5
<tonyyarusso> skrp: uhhhh, you realize there are multiple levels, right?
<tonyyarusso> Same as Red Hat's certs.
<skrp> the general consensus on LPIC... is very ehhhh. yeah i know there are more levels
<nayKang> how to use curl -T (--upload-file)
<azizLIGHT> how much space should i put in my vm hard drive for 15.04 install with LAMP for learning purposes
<azizLIGHT> is 5 gb ok
<tarvid> LAMP installed via tasksel, PHP not running
<RoyK> is it enabled? have you tried to restart apache?
 * RoyK doesn't use tasksel a lot :P
<tarvid> /usr/sbin/apache2 -M shows  php5_module (shared)
<tarvid> service apache2 restart issued many times
<tarvid> envvars not always loaded
<RoyK> and the module's enabled? in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ ?
<tarvid> php5.conf is in mods-enabled
<RoyK> not php5.load?
<tarvid> php5.load is there too
<tarvid> phpinfo() renders a blank page
<tarvid> wordpress says php is not running
<RoyK> what does the apache logs have to say?
<tarvid> 192.168.88.250 - - [27/Jun/2015:10:13:37 -0400] "GET /phpinfo.php HTTP/1.1" 200 241 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:38.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/38.0"
<RoyK> did you restart apache?
<tarvid> yes
<tarvid> service apache restart
<tarvid> /var/log/php/ is empty
<RoyK> php doesn't log much
<RoyK> it goes via apache where it's linked in
<tarvid> I am about to reload, this is a test server and this installation fails
<tarvid> it should be easy
<RoyK> it's a bit hard to debug something on a private IP from here :P
<RoyK> what happens if you 'wget -q -O - http://localhost/phpinfo.php' ?
<tarvid> it is public fairfox.ls.net
<RoyK> do you get the source printed?
<RoyK> 192.168.* are private rfc1918 addresses
<RoyK> Dora:~ roy$ wget -q -O - http://fairfox.ls.net/phpinfo.php
<RoyK> <? phpinfo(); ?>
<RoyK> bingo - it doesn't link .php to being php and handled by the module
<tarvid> that is true
<RoyK> that should be in php5.conf
<RoyK> http://paste.debian.net/261895/ <-- from my server (debian jessie)
<tarvid> http://paste.debian.net/261896/
<tarvid> yours makes sense
<RoyK> I just posted the first three lines - the rest isn't that relevant
<RoyK> try to stop and restart apache
<RoyK> this really should work - I've installed hundreds of servers with this (yes, really)
<tarvid> I did comment the IFModule mod_user on the advice of web searching
<tarvid> Not hundreds but dozens
<RoyK> ubuntu and apache isn't always easy
<RoyK> seems small hichups happen all over
 * RoyK doesn't use ubuntu on servers any more - went back to debian
<tarvid> which version?
<RoyK> jessie now, but I still have some wheezy installs running
<RoyK> tarvid: still, the problem is probably simple to fix - I've setup ubuntu with php *lots* of times
<tarvid> me too but I think the installation is corrupt. No real harm in reloading
<tarvid> a couple of virtuals which wonj't run because PHP is not running
<RoyK> I'd suggest debian, then
<RoyK> ubuntu development seems to me a wee bit more focused on cutting edge things and desktop than of long term stability - that also refers to LTS
<tarvid> The purpose of the box is to keep me from testing live\
<RoyK> IMO - that is - don't drag me to court on that :P
<teward> RoyK: and after the LTS is relesaed?
<RoyK> what about that? after LTS is released, three intermediate releases come and then a new LTS
<RoyK> I just think that a lot of things I've seen in Ubuntu aren't that well tested before put into production
<RoyK> that happens everywhere, of course, but ubuntu seems to be worse than the others
<tarvid> much to mull
<tarvid> I ran Debian for years
<tarvid> I got burned by Mandrake 10
<tarvid> I just want something robust
<tarvid> about to try trick77's ban list
<tarvid> IDS blow alarms all day long
<studio_> hi
<tarvid> I backup homes daily and scrutinize the logs
<RoyK> tarvid: what backup software_
<RoyK> ?
<studio_> i need some help with older hardware to install ubuntu on it. me and some friends own the Black Dwarf UTM from Securepoint, it is the same as Lex Uno and it is using an Via C7 500MHz (and higher). the cpu is a non pae. is it possible to install ubuntu on it?
<RoyK> studio_: IIRC none of the standard kernels work without PAE - perhaps try debian?
<RoyK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<RoyK> perhaps
<RoyK> studio__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<studio__> @RoyK, squeeze non pae mini.iso seems to be working on my old intel "m" based notebook. my problem is with the router, i do not own the vga cable, so i am not able to change the boot device on the router. the only chance i have, is to install the new os to the compact flash card via the old notebook. the compact flash card is the first boot device in the router ...
<RoyK> studio__: then try that ;)
<studio__> with that seems to be have problems to install grub on it ... it offers /sdc1 but to install grub on sdc1 is not working. what i am doing wrong?
<RoyK> studio__: install grub on /dev/sdc, not /dev/sdc1
<RoyK> studio__: and don't try to do anything about /sdc* :P
<studio__> installing a server without eyes is really difficult, that's new to me ...
<RoyK> perhaps a serial consle would work?
<studio__> RoyK, i made a new boot up from the usb stick i think, now it is working ...
<studio__> serial console i can test after the installation on the compact flash card, after i put back the cf-card into the router ...
<studio__> RoyK, the device i am using ist the old version from ebay art.-nr # 191612109080. my device a a little bit older ...
<studio__> hmm, ttyUSB0 is not working anymore ,,, :(
<studio__> ok, i gave up for today ... maybe tomorrow ... have a nice day. bye!
<mandrivaal> Greetings, anyone here use inotify-tools package on your ubuntu-server?
<mandrivaal> Another question, my server internal ip address has been setup as static in the /etc/network/interfaces file. we have 20+ computers on our network. we recently experienced a power outtage and upon powering back up my file server was issued a dynamic ip. overridding my interfaces config setting. how is that possible?
#ubuntu-server 2015-06-28
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I get AD auth working with proftpd?
<RoyK> Jeeves_Moss: erm... why?
<cryptodan> Jeeves_Moss: you would need proftpd-ldap
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bighax> hello
<bighax> i need some help pls anyone free to help ?
<DonRichie> do not ask to ask, just ask :)
<bighax> I have a glassfish installation on my ubuntu server 14.04 LTS the thing is i can't access the admin console in my computer (remote access)
<bighax> when i do a netstat it's shows ::::4848 ::::*
<bighax> I can access a remote tomcat without a problem
<bighax> tomcat is in 8080 port
<bighax> any hint DonRichie
<bighax> the firewall is disabled
<bighax> no hints ?
<DonRichie> Well me not, I dont use glassfish
<lordievader> !info glassfish
<ubottu> Package glassfish does not exist in vivid
<lordievader> Ah, an application server.
<bighax> when it's listening on ipv6 ipv4 should work right ?
<lordievader> Not if it is not listening to ipv4.
<bighax> it's only on ipv6
<bighax> it's the problem you think ?
<lordievader> I have no idea. Never worked with application servers.
<maxb> I think you need to ask people who specialize in Glassfish, not Ubuntu
<maxb> Or, explain things such that people here with a background in Ubuntu but who have never touched Glassfish can assist
<bighax> the firewall by default in ubuntu 14.04 lts is disabled or active by default ?
<bighax> I know maxb
<bighax> it's a ubuntu oriented problem i think maxb
<maxb> I'm unconvinced by that, based on what you've said so far
<maxb> As for firewall defaults, I have no idea. I've never used the Ubuntu Server install images
<maxb> 'iptables --list-rules' may help you
<maxb> Or 'iptables-save'
<OliPicard> Hi all :) quick question about file directories. recently i span up a new 14.04 lts image and noticed that /var/www/html/ doesn't exist. Is this normal and do I need to create the directories manully?
<bekks> OliPicard: It will be created once you install a webserver.
<OliPicard> bekks: Interesting... i did install a webserver
<OliPicard> nginx
<OliPicard> but the directory wasn't displaying i'll respin the image again
<stony2> is anybody available that has some experience with random service crashes?
<stony2> I'm running an ARK dedicated server on 14.04 but for some reason it randomly crashes without warning - and I dont know how to view the logs
<TJ-> stony2: I generally use 'grep' and 'less' on the log files in '/var/log/'
<CiPi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNXj9V3BbuM
<mojtaba> Do you know how can I backup and zip my home directory using rsync?
<mojtaba> I mean zip it on the fly and back it up using rsync.
<mojtaba> I just want to keep one version of the home directory
#ubuntu-server 2016-06-27
<allquixotic> Anyone know of a simple solution for remote desktop into an Ubuntu 16.04 server in a container? (For general desktop usage, web browser, etc.)
<Sling> allquixotic: ssh with x11 forwarding
<compdoc> allquixotic, x2go
<compdoc> but you need a 2d desktop. cant use unity
<allquixotic> compdoc: Sounds much better than X11 forwarding; nice efficiency for going over a slower link. And nice clear install steps on their wiki. Thanks!
<compdoc> allquixotic, I have ubuntu server, a minimal mate desktop, and x2go server on all my servers. and connect from my windows desktop
<compdoc> clipboard and sound work
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: the formerly blocking bug 1286882 is now migrated
<ubottu> bug 1286882 in mpm-itk (Ubuntu Trusty) "libapache2-mpm-itk postinst failed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286882
<cpaelzer> rbasak: that means bug 1495988 would be ready for upload now
<ubottu> bug 1495988 in apache2 (Ubuntu Trusty) "ProxyErrorOverride leads to slow 404 responses" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1495988
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I also prepped a valid test environment to verify in proposed
<cpaelzer> rbasak: could you (re)take a look at 1495988 to upload?
<cpaelzer> magicalChicken: hi, as I currently pass my old ntp bugs I cam by bug 1582767 and wanted to ask if you already looked into it
<ubottu> bug 1582767 in ntp (Ubuntu) "apparmor permissions missing for winbind" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582767
<cpaelzer> magicalChicken: especially if you decided if that should be a Ubuntu delta or if you want (have?) provided a debian fix for it?
<jamespage> cpaelzer, hey did you start work on the 2.6 snapshot for ovs yet?
<cpaelzer> jamespage: I trained myself in git-buildpackage but was blocked on a kernel bug on friday
<cpaelzer> jamespage: not much work done yet other than learning on the git-buildpackage side of things
<cpaelzer> jamespage: next step would be trying to isolate your post import-tgz changes, and doing kind of a rebase inside that - but well as I'm not familiar yet I can't make any esimationes
<cpaelzer> also this morning a zillion of other bugs seem to attack me
<cpaelzer> so it got ont the "postponed" list
<jamespage> cpaelzer, I'll take a run at it today
<jamespage> cpaelzer, all of that stuff is handled by gbp
<cpaelzer> I almost thought on waiting with dpdk/ovs things until DPDK 16.07 was released in two weeks
<cpaelzer> jamespage: that would be great
<cpaelzer> jamespage: I could then pick up whatever you create and prep modding it for dpdk 16.04
<cpaelzer> jamespage: I have a preliminary version in a ppa
<cpaelzer> with all the new libs and such
<cpaelzer> jamespage: just drop me a note or link of a ppa or wherever you upload things so I can pick it up then
<jamespage> cpaelzer, hmm no 2.6 branch as yet - will have to work from master for now
<cpaelzer> jamespage: just in case it turns out the recent ovs git "needs" dpdk 16.04 feel free to use my interim ppa at https://launchpad.net/~paelzer/+archive/ubuntu/deb-dpdk-16.04
<cpaelzer> jamespage: yeah no early snapshot yet
<cpaelzer> jamespage: one question
<cpaelzer> jamespage: I've thought a lot about what you "might" do now :-)
<cpaelzer> jamespage: if you have no offending content in it afterwards, it would be great if you could just dump the full console log or so of the session where you up to this new version
<cpaelzer> jamespage: that way I could quickly verify if you followed more or less the stages I thought should happen
<cpaelzer> rbasak: sometimes some subpages hide from me :-) I thought I could get from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2 to the currently running build for the apache upload you did for me
<cpaelzer> rbasak: could you help me navigating by pointing to a better entry point?
<cpaelzer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/2.4.7-1ubuntu4.11 is not existing (yet?)
<rbasak> cpaelzer: it's in the unapproved queue, so is pending review and won't be built until that is done.
<rbasak> cpaelzer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1 is the only place it'll appear until the SRU team accept it.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I thought I'd see a not yet building one before that - thanks for the clarification
<cpaelzer> magicalChicken: I passed over all my open ntp bugs, and I need a merge and to add some delta anyway - if you not yet have worked on it do you mind if I "steal" bug 1582767?
<ubottu> bug 1582767 in ntp (Ubuntu) "apparmor permissions missing for winbind" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582767
<jayjo> Is there a way to profile the disk to see if data is being stored somewhere irregular? I have a mongodb instance, and after droping the database, which shows the database has dropped in the console, my startup still shows the disk space occupied and it doesn't go down. Is that normal?
<cpaelzer> jayjo: which tool are you using to check it?
<cpaelzer> jayjo: there was some stuff like http://sysunconfig.net/aixtips/df_du_diff_out.txt so I'd like to understand "how you check" first
<jayjo> In this instance I'm just meaning the startup log
<cpaelzer> jayjo: so all your question is "inside" mongodb then - right?
<jayjo> And it's less that its inconsistent, its that if there is 1GB/30GB being used normally, I put about 10-15GB into the DB and dropped it and it still shows about 15GB/30GB used of drive spae
<jayjo> I guess it's more broadly a 'linux' question. Is there a way to profile the disk to see if that startup log is correct at all?
<cpaelzer> jayjo: plenty of tools depending on what exactly we are looking for, but IIRC mongodb doesn't always recalim on drop as well
<cpaelzer> jayjo: for some of the most basic "where on my disk is space consumed" you can use "du --max-depth=1 | sort -n"
<cpaelzer> jayjo: if it is inside mongodb look at https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/faq/storage/#faq-disk-size
<jge_> sarnold: good morning, just in case you're still interested in the output of slabtop on that box I had a problem with on friday with high memory usage with a fresh install of 16.04: http://pastie.org/private/z6fygvppfo8ruop43xzs7w
<jge_> :)
<cpaelzer> jayjo: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2966687/reducing-mongodb-database-file-size
<coreycb> jamespage, do you what the purpose of this patch is?  https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-dev/ubuntu/+source/keystone/tree/debian/patches/add-version-info.patch
<jayjo> cpaelzer: thanks for your help, this is what I was looking for
<cpaelzer> jayjo: if you don't like searching where space is with du you could try the ncurse based ncdu if you want
<cpaelzer> jayjo: ah nice - good luck with that
<smoser> rbasak, if i have uvt-kvm somewhere, and want to get newer images (and i want them from daily) what do i run ?
<smoser> sorry if i just didn't rtfm
<cpaelzer> smoser: sudo uvt-simplestreams-libvirt sync release=yakkety arch=amd64 label=daily
<cpaelzer> you might know the simplestreams syntax :-)
<smoser> are you sure ?
<smoser> i think somehow i have to tell it to look in the daily strema
<cpaelzer> that was it a while ago - let me check (this came from bash history)
<cpaelzer> smoser: sudo uvt-simplestreams-libvirt sync --source http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/daily release=xenial arch=amd6
<rbasak> smoser, cpaelzer: you also need --source http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/daily
<cpaelzer> and similar
<rbasak> smoser: because we couldn't agree on how to unify that use case with the non-daily one ;-)
<smoser> rbasak, cpaelzer thanks.
<cpaelzer> magicalChicken: if you are ok with it just reassign it to me
<magicalChicken> cpaelzer, just reassigned to you, thanks for taking that
<smoser> rbasak, i just filed
<smoser>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uvtool/+bug/1596577
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1596577 in uvtool (Ubuntu) "chown: invalid user: ‘root.libvirtd’" [Undecided,New]
<smoser> dont know if that is a dupe of something
<smoser> also...
<smoser>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/17975188/
<smoser> i think it might hvae been luser error (smoser as the luser) that produced the messed up system on digget
<smoser> but it seems like a bug that root can't do that.
<rbasak> smoser: I don't think I've seen that before. Thanks!
<sarnold> jge_: how long had that machine been active? those numbers all seem sane enough.
<jge_> sarnold: I ran that slabtop command on friday, box had been up for 8-9 hours
<sarnold> jge_: aha; how about now?
<jge_> sarnold: turned it off this morning, memory was the same though
<jge_> I can turn it back on and let it build up again and run some more commands if you would like
<sarnold> jge_: well, I had honestly expected to see something more like an obvious memory leak :/ oh well
<jge_> yeah me too, sounds like it needs more digging.. not sure whats up, went back to 14.04 for the time being
<smoser> rbasak fyi, 'supported' is now in data (for quite a while) so you can do:
<smoser>  uvt-simplestreams-libvirt -vv sync --source http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/daily 'supported=True' arch=amd64
<smoser> and i've added that to ubuntu's crontab
<rbasak> smoser: what does 'supported' mean?
<smoser> rbasak, that it is currently supported
<smoser> as in right now that is precise, trusty, wily, xenial, yakkety
<rbasak> Oh, I see. OK, thanks.
<jge_> sarnold: so strange, fresh copy of 14.04 lts same problem.. I'm starting to think is me not reading memory usage correctly or something is really screwed up
<jge_> I've tripled checked my commands, making sure I understand their output.. nothings adds up!
<jge_> what the hell..
<jge_> something might be up with the hypervisor
<sarnold> jge_: strange. I'n not used to not being able to account for where memory goes :/
<jge_> yes, make it very frustrating
<jge_> makes*
<jge_> jge_: any chance you could just the output of my 'free -h' command just to confirm i'm not crazy
<jge_> check
<jge_> sarnold: ^ sorry
<sarnold> jge_: sure
<jge_> sarnold: http://pastie.org/private/lj6evcvl7yrobnpoqamvg
<jge_> thank you
<sarnold> jge_: and how about the processes? top M output..
<jge_> sarnold: http://pastie.org/private/rzqaeykpcaykkj5cyw6shw
<jge_> I just noticed the hypervisor ballooning for that vm is very high.. 600MB
<jge_> I'm reading more about it now.. not sure that's normal
<sarnold> i've got zero expereince with the ballooning things.. is that stable?
<jge_> don't know, reading more about it now
<jge_> I just checked another vm which doesn't have that problem, balloon values are 0
 * nacc lacks context, what's the problem statement?\
<nacc> memory being taken away from a VM but not accounted?
<jge_> yea
<sarnold> nacc: roughly his systems are using more memory than can be accounted for
<sky> installed ubuntu 16.04  with postfix. my mail logs are showing up in /var/log/syslog but not /var/log/mail.log (in fact that file doesnt exist)
<nacc> jge_: is your host overcommitted?
<jge_> nacc: almost but not there yet, resources show I'm using 15.6GB of the 16G
<jge_> think that could be it?
<nacc> jge_: i know some hypervisors can be (or can be tuned to be) more aggressive at ballooning memory to satisfy VM requests. So if you're getting low in the host, and either the host needs memory, or another VM does, I think it could be 'ballooning' memory in/out accordingly.
<nacc> jge_: is this KVM?
<sarnold> vmware
<jge_> yep vmware esxi
<nacc> ah
<rharper> one way to be hostile is to launch a userspace process to malloc ram, typically page faults in a guest are a trigger for the hypervisor to ease-up on the balloon; that's not always going to happen; but in general from a hypervisor perspective, it's hard to know the difference in how memory in a guest is used.
<rharper> filling /dev/shm/XX with random data also helps defeat any dedup efforts , but if it's your host, it's likely to then trigger action in the other shared VMs (ie, their balloons may be inflated to compensate;
<nacc> rharper: yeah, we had a test that did that at IBM, it was ugly
<rharper> I'm not 100% sure about vmware, but ballons are guest-cooperative efforts in KVM, likely in vmware as well, in which case if you blacklist the balloon module, you can't give any memory back cooperatively
<rharper> nacc: heh, alternatively you could just launch a jvm with a large heap
<nacc> rharper: yeah, i think that's what they were trying to simulate
<jge_> probably getting out of topic for this channels, since it sounds like that could be the issue... but should I look into tuning how agressive balooning is on this host or add more RAM?
<rharper> jge_: depends on your goals;  more memory is always useful if you can afford the cost;  if you're trying to work with what you have and balance it, then you may need to look at some sort of active monitory of esxi and tuning the balloons based on other workload criteria
<rharper> this is a *really* hard problem without intimate knowledge of your workload, it's highs and lows and acceptable response (quality of service)
<nacc> overcommit in general gets you into racy/tricky situations, IME :)
<rharper> even then, the typically available feedback knobs tend to be too late,  ie, seeing swap activity in the guest is likely too late to free up memory
<rharper> without taking workload or qos
<nacc> yep
 * patdk-lap just depends on vmotion :)
<jge_> hmm ok
<patdk-lap> if a host is running out of memory, move some to another host
<jge_> thank you rharper nacc and sarnold
<rharper> if it can happen fast enough
<rharper> jge_: sure
<rharper> there's always a trade off in response time/downtime vs. bandwidth to migrate
<patdk-lap> jge_ should be able to, unless every vm you have has 10's of gigs of ram
<jge_> some of these vms have been assigned too much memory for what I use it for really..
<patdk-lap> vmware should balloon them instantly then
<patdk-lap> it will balloon, the os will just drop caches
<patdk-lap> shouldn't be an issue
<rharper> jge_: it's possible that there is a for-pay addon to esix or upgrade to vsphere or other vmware produces that do active balloon management
<rharper> that seems like a typical "Value Add" path for corps to do
<rharper> s/esix/esxi
<jge_> rharper: and what does this add on do?
<jge_> that I can't do manually.. if any
<rharper> jge_: I don't know; I'm guessing here; I;m not familiar with vmware offerings
<jge_> home lab here, nothing corporate
<patdk-lap> I dunno why you would want to get hostile though
<patdk-lap> just unload the balloon driver, and esxi will never steal ram from it
<jge_> patdk-lap: is that recommended?
<patdk-lap> heh?
<patdk-lap> define recommended
<patdk-lap> that is something that is up to you
<patdk-lap> how do they know what your doing
<patdk-lap> if you have a vm that should never loose memory (say, mongodb)
<jge_> I mean is it an accepted solution
<nacc> yeah, i mean if you don't want to balloon, disable ballooning seems like the best recommendation
<patdk-lap> you would be insane to run the balloon driver in it
<nacc> that seems true regardless of platform even, it's more of a server deployment/design
<patdk-lap> but for most vm's, balloon is useful
<patdk-lap> could cause issues on a webserver, that has lots of files/inodes cached in ram
<patdk-lap> and something balloons, and now that webserver dropped caches, and is slow as crap
<patdk-lap> the best system would be don't overcommit, and don't use balloon driver
<patdk-lap> but that isn't how people really design things these days, often
<jge_> I don't know if it is really, the system is unusable.. if ballloning was working fine and by that I mean manage ballooning in/out as needed it would be transparent
<jge_> wouldnt it?
<patdk-lap> yes
<patdk-lap> but vmware is guessing how much to balloon
<patdk-lap> based on how it active it sees the vm memory
<patdk-lap> it doesn't know if that memory is really needed, and will cause a huge swap to happen
<patdk-lap> or if it is just a simple drop caches, operation and the vm didn't really need that ram
<patdk-lap> if the vm has to swap out all that ram, vs just release it, so the balloon can happen, big difference in performance
<jge_> hmm
<jge_> ok
<jge_> could the balloon driver be disable per guest or is a system wide setting
<patdk-lap> it must be installed per guest
<patdk-lap> the idea is
<patdk-lap> the guest os knows if that memory is in use or not
<jge_> got it, I never installed anything though.. guessing it comes enabled by default
<patdk-lap> if you cannot get enough ram using balloon
<patdk-lap> then it will have to swap the vm itself, and it has to assume ALL memory is used, so that is really painful
<patdk-lap> it does not come installed by default
<patdk-lap> you had to have installed the vm tools
<jge_> it does it automatically
<jge_> I didnt install anything but I see it running
<patdk-lap> no, it has never installed automatically, ever
<patdk-lap> if you do a full install everything, it's likely installed
<patdk-lap> and then if found, would be used
<jge_> hmm let me check if it's installed
<jge_> thought I saw it running
<jge_> let me see
<patdk-lap> ps ax | grep vmw
<jge_> if what is found?
<patdk-lap> actually, that isn't right
<patdk-lap> lsmod | grep vmw
<jge_> http://pastie.org/private/64d1zctsgfpkkkxgpfh8q
<jge_> I guess it is?
<patdk-lap> yep
<patdk-lap> you can just blacklist vmw_balloon
<jge_> hmm wondering how it got there.. I never installed it
<patdk-lap> you even have vmwgfx isntalled
<patdk-lap> never seen all that other stuff
<patdk-lap> you didn't happen to use vmwares install iso method did you?
<patdk-lap> vmware probably installed it for you
<jge_> yeah, i mounted the iso on the virtual cd-rom
<jge_> and connected on boot
<jge_> not a fan of stuff that hides the real picture
<jge_> took me 3 days, countless fresh installs and many wtfs
<jge_> :(
<jge_> vmware should just let people install it
<patdk-lap> they do
<patdk-lap> atleast I never use the vmware iso installer
<patdk-lap> I make the vm
<patdk-lap> then afterwards, mount the iso to the cdrom and boot
<patdk-lap> never select the iso during vm creation
<jge_> not sure we are talking about the same thing.. I downloaded the ISO from ubuntu.com then mounted to virtual rom
<patdk-lap> then you should isntall it just fine, manually
<patdk-lap> but vmware also has an, install automatically from iso during creation
<jge_> so you provision the vm, usually a wizard.. click finish then go back and mount the iSO?
<patdk-lap> yes
<jge_> not the same as doing it during the wizard?
<patdk-lap> depends on the wizard
<patdk-lap> the wizards I have in esxi don't let you select an iso at all
<patdk-lap> using workstation it does, but that causes the auto-install
<jge_> before you click finish, I usually go to let me edit setting before finishing.. some option like that
<jge_> then mount iso there
<patdk-lap> I never use that, as it always says for years, do not do this :)
<jge_> the process is identical, the only difference is clicking edit settings before provisioning
<patdk-lap> you could say they are, but vmware claims they are not
<jge_> not sure how vmware thought that could be helpful
<patdk-lap> I'll perfer to believe them
<jge_> yeah i guess
<patdk-lap> I do sometimes do the edit, but not often
<patdk-lap> I normally end up editing a lot of things
<jge_> how would I blacklist ballooning, you don't happen to know do you :D
<patdk-lap> edit the blacklist file or make a new one in /etc/modprobe.d
<jge_> ok will do, thank you patdk-lap
<jge_> patdk-lap: sounds like vmware does not recommend disabling the balloon driver
<jge_> https://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1002586
<jge_> warning at the top.. :\
<patdk-lap> performance issues
<patdk-lap> ya, can't share ram
<coreycb> ddellav, jamespage: ci should be back to blue shortly.  fixed up cinder for mitaka and the following for newton: heat (fixed by new python-aodhclient 0.5.0), swift, keystone, nova/neutron (fixed by new python-fixtures 3.0.0).
<LaserAllan> hmm
<LaserAllan> Anyone in here using Python 2.7.11?
#ubuntu-server 2016-06-28
<Bert_2> Hi, we updated all our servers from 14.04 to 16.04 this weekend except one, now everything seems to be working fine (apart from the usual migration issues) except for the one server left of 14.04. That server has since been having lots of issues with LDAP auth. Are there any known changes or issues with slapd in 16.04 that may leave 14.04 clients with issues but 16.04 clients fine? We see that it us
<Bert_2> querying the different ldap slaves quite a few ...
<Bert_2> ... times before accepting a login
<Bert_2> s/us/is/
<patdk-lap> well, upgrade to 16.04 isn't supported yet
<patdk-lap> still like 2 months away
<patdk-lap> but this is unlikely related to your issue
<Bert_2> patdk-lap: yeah, we usually wait until the .1 release, but it didn't really fit with our schedule (we are a university student IT organisation and we have to do maintenance during the summer holliday and way ahead or after the summer exams and not too close to the beginning of the academic year)
<tarpman> Bert_2: any more details than that on the specific issues you're having?
<sarnold> Bert_2: any log messages on either server or client?
<Bert_2> tarpman: not really, we have tried restarting basically everything, there's nothing useful in the logs, no high resource usage, the load is very low
<Bert_2> Connecting through ssh stalls in a few places, most prominently after showing the MOTD (when it is supposed to show the shell)
<Bert_2> we're pretty sure it's ldap cause NFS works fine and local root is very swift
<tarpman> Bert_2: how did you discover that "it" (and what's "it"?) is trying multiple ldap servers before working?
<tarpman> Bert_2: worth checking that everything is ok with your DNS setup and name lookups aren't timing out anywhere
<Bert_2> we also have PHP performance issues, we presume because we use LDAP users on NFS as well as to execute PHP using PHP-FPM
 * patdk-lap blames sarnold and goes to bed
<Bert_2> tarpman: tcpdump/wireshark
 * sarnold blames patdk-lap and goes for dinner
<Bert_2> the weird thing is that the client seems to get swift responses but isn't happy about it
<Bert_2> we also checked DNS because we had issues while upgrading dns
<Bert_2> but dig is swift
<tarpman> interesting, what's the client software in question? are you able to share any of the traces of clients failing and working (maybe with some scrubbing)?
<Bert_2> tarpman: just regular pam with ldap
<Bert_2> very vanilla
<tarpman> that's still not very specific; could be almost any combination of {pam,nss}-{ldap,ldapd,sss}
<Bert_2> pam-ldap, I think
<Bert_2> tarpman: jep, pam-ldap
<tarpman> Bert_2: I think in your position I'd be firing up gdb and figuring out what the clients are actually doing when they're being slow
<tarpman> Bert_2: I'm afraid I don't have any "known issues" or such to point you at, the sort of software combination you're talking about should generally work
<Bert_2> Well, you've got me on a new path
<Bert_2> ns2 seems to be down
<Bert_2> we mischecked that I think
<Bert_2> so I'm going to fix that first and then probably still gdb
<Bert_2> but maybe I should go to bed
<Bert_2> it's 5AM...
<tarpman> ah yes, the part I changed jobs to get away from.... :P
<tarpman> Bert_2: if it's not DNS, and you get as far as nailing down a specific config that reproduces it, feel free to ping me - always happy to help out with LDAP related stuff if I can
<Bert_2> tarpman: cool, thx
<Bert_2> I hope it's DNS though
<Bert_2> that would be convenient to fix :P
<Bert_2> tarpman: you were totally right, I couldn't leave it alone so ended up fixing ns2
<Bert_2> weirdly enough that fixes everything right away
<Bert_2> we will have to investigate why that made such an impacyt
<Bert_2> *impact
<Bert_2> anyway, thanks a ton for pointing us in the right direction! :D
<tarpman> Bert_2: awesome, glad it was that easy :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lbert> I have a question/problem with a root server with one interface with multiple IPs, kvm and bridging. Everytime I create a bridge, my network stops working. I followed the example in the docs but I think I somehow mess it up with the virtual IPs. Also logs don't give me any real hints. Can anybody help / explain how to do it with virtual IPs?
<lordievader> Could you walk us through your network setup and how you setup the bridge?
<lbert> One physical interface (p7p1) with 2 IPs (p7p1:1-2). All have public IP assigned. I can ping all IPs. I followed the guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking (copy & pasted the br0 config and edited it). I want to use the p7p1:2 interface. Now I'm not sure how to set br0 up. Do I comment in the p7p1:2 inteface and use the p7p1 interface as bridge_ports interface but assign the IP-Address
<lbert> I would have assigened p7p1:2? Somehow dont seems right.
<lbert> Or is it the complete wrong setup for assiging public ips to kvm-guests?
<cpaelzer> rbasak: adding apport hooks - is that something that is more or less ubuntu specific anyway (Debian has apport, but I never seen integration for it)
<cpaelzer> rbasak: so when considering what of my dovecot cleanup to submit to debian I'd skip the apport hooks or am I guessing wrong and they would likely like&take it?
<rbasak> cpaelzer_away: good question. I'm not sure. I've seen them take it. Maybe ask pitti in #ubuntu-devel?
<xnox> jamespage, rbasak - i made the mistake of a no-change rebuild of percona-server and it's failing it's tests now =(
<xnox> i wonder if i should keep miscompiled percona on s390x in xenial or somehow fix the tests.
<xnox> do we still need percona in xenial for openstack and stuff?
<xnox> and are there specific reasons why we are sticking to 5.6? or simply move to 5.7 never happened?
<jamespage> xnox, yes and not sure
<jamespage> we still need pxc - I suspect that percona lags oracle mysql somewhat
<jamespage> xnox, do need it for s390x as well tho :-)
<jamespage> I just want everything today don't I
<xnox> let's not go into discussing EU =)
<xnox> i did hit "rebuild" button on the failed amd64 build, but that already showed a failed test, will wait for build log.
<xnox> awww magically it did build \o/
<LaserAllan> hi there, I've been running a python script for a while but for some reason sometimes when I am to access the interface that the script is running it just refuses my connection, is there anyway can detemrine whats casuing this?
<xnox> jamespage, wonder how to validate the cluster portion. deploy juju charm? /me will check them
<jamespage> xnox, yah
<jamespage> xnox, juju deploy -n 3 percona-cluster, juju set-config percona-cluster root-password=changeme sst-password=changeme
<jamespage> juju set-config percona-cluster source=proposed
<jamespage> will also install from the proposed pocket for you :-)
<xnox> brilliant! thank you
<jorgesanjuan> Hi all. I'm trying to boot an x-gene arm64 server with UEFI and a GRUB. It seems to hang when the grub boots the kernel. I've seen it happened to some other developers on the internet but I can't fix it.
<jorgesanjuan> This is all I can get:
<jorgesanjuan> EFI stub: Booting Linux Kernel...
<jorgesanjuan> EFI stub: Using DTB from configuration table
<jorgesanjuan> EFI stub: Exiting boot services and installing virtual address map...
<jorgesanjuan> L3c Cache: 8MB
<lordievader> lbert: Does it work when you add  the p7p1:1 interface to the bridge?
<LaserAllan> hey guys, I have a python script that Ive been running for a few days but for some reason it just refuses my connection to the interface every now and then and so i have to restart the script to amke it work any idea how i can resolve this?, it doesn't seem to be in the application itself
<lordievader> How are you so sure it is not the script/application?
<LaserAllan> lordievader: I have looked through the logs and I cannot find anytrhing, it basically jsut refuses my connection, i thought it oculd have something to do with the SSL cert at first but i switched SSL off and it made no difference
<lordievader> It refuses the connection how?
<LaserAllan> lordievader: When i go tht URL it basically only sxays "Connection Refused"
<lordievader> That sounds more server side that client side, actually.
<lordievader> What happens when you connect with something else at that time.
<LaserAllan> lordievader: That i haven't tried
<LaserAllan> I guess i should try connecting with my phone or something but i can confirm the screen is beeing killed becuase the applicaiton stops working
<mdeslaur> nacc: please turn the build tests on in php7.0 in yakkety like I did for xenial. Look at my xenial package for the required changes to do so.
<lordievader> LaserAllan: Err, I'd connect to the service from the same box.
<LaserAllan> lordievader: Its no really meant for that my friends
<lordievader> LaserAllan: The reason I suggest that is because that gives a fair test. Testing on a different box doesn't tell you anything about a possible problem.
<coreycb> jamespage, hello there, the following are ready for promotion to mitaka-updates when you have a moment please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18023208/
<jamespage> coreycb, looking now
<jamespage> coreycb, ok all synced - did a load of other security fixes at the same time
<jamespage> horizon is the only outstanding afaict?
<coreycb> jamespage, ok thanks.  yeah that could use a little more time to bake but it has been tested successfully, manually too.
<jamespage> coreycb, I normally gate on the main SRU being accepted...
<coreycb> jamespage, yep, it needs that too :)
<jamespage> \o/
<LaserAllan> lordievader: I am not sur ehow to do that
<Strykar> Hi, I need to use Ubuntu 12-04 to cross compile, but I can't seem to install build-essential. I'm unsure what the error means - http://paste.ubuntu.com/18025404/
<cpaelzer> sometimes unicode tries to make me angry as just now "dpkg-maintscript-helper is not dpkg−maintscript−helper (from online man page)"
<JanC> Strykar: did you "apt-get update" on that machine?
<Strykar> JanC, yes, update, then upgrade, then dist-upgrade
<JanC> cpaelzer: sounds like a bug in the manpage and/or in the software that puts it online?
<Strykar> JanC, apt-get update threw some errors, I thought they could be ignored - http://paste.ubuntu.com/18026026/
<JanC> strange
<lordievader> LaserAllan: Get a screen/tmux run the program in one screen and an netcat in the other, or something.
<JanC> did you re-try that?
<Strykar> JanC, its the latest ISO too
<Strykar> JanC, I did retry update a few times yes
<Strykar> JanC, should I try reinstalling again? :/
<JanC> the files seem to be there (in a .gz & .bz2 compressed version)
<Strykar> anything I could try before reinstalling?
<JanC> still, it shouldn't really matter, I guess
<JanC> oh wait, it does matter, it's not only source packages but also i386 binary packages
<cpaelzer> Strykar: the issue you had while updating might be the reason
<cpaelzer> Strykar: you can re-update - it is somewhat of a race between archive updates
<cpaelzer> Strykar: it got iterative improvements over the years and is finally fixed in newer releases
<JanC> well, they said they already tried that
<cpaelzer> JanC: I read i tas "it was updated but it threw some errors"
<cpaelzer> Strykar: did you get an apt-get update through without issues in the meanwhile and your original issue still persists?
<Strykar> cpaelzer, not once
<JanC> you could try using another mirror
<cpaelzer> Strykar: it seemed to be a common issue in the past, but I joined the company later so I don't have the solution "just with me" - let me try to search for a good guide
<Bert_2> tarpman: we have a new ldap/pam issue, we think, for some reason pam is reporting auth failure and then auth success (which freaks fail2ban out), we think it's to do with that we first to pam against local files and then ldap and that it has decided now to start logging the first failure besides to follow-up success http://termbin.derhaeg.be/bok3 any tips on what might be the cause?
<cpaelzer> Strykar: does that make update work for you ? "sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update"
<Strykar> cpaelzer, nope
<cpaelzer> Strykar: so still the hash sum mismatch ...
<Strykar> cpaelzer, yes
<JanC> I would try the main mirror to see if the Indian mirror is broken...
<cpaelzer> Strykar: next escalation level would be "sudo apt-get clean; sudo rm /var/cache/apt/* /var/lib/apt/lists/*; sudo apt-get update"
<cpaelzer> Strykar: throws away more of the old local content
<Strykar> cpaelzer, wouldnt that be rm -rf?
<cpaelzer> Strykar: yes it would
<cpaelzer> Strykar: I was afraid while copying to create a desctructive command and removed too muhc :-/
<cpaelzer> Strykar: the post here is similar to what I suggested and the second answer has the next level you could try if even the current one fails http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15505775/debian-apt-packages-hash-sum-mismatch
<Strykar> cpaelzer, thank you! fixed, trying the build-essential and other packages now :)
<cpaelzer> Strykar: great, enjoy it
<Strykar> cpaelzer, JanC, looking good, tyvm
<Bert_2> We have a new ldap/pam issue since our upgrade to 16.04, we think, for some reason pam is reporting auth failure and then auth success (which freaks fail2ban out), we think it's to do with that we first to pam against local files and then ldap and that it has decided now to start logging the first failure besides to follow-up success http://termbin.derhaeg.be/bok3 any tips on what might be the cause?
<smoser> rbasak, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18028721/
<rbasak> smoser: yeah, that's a libvirt bug I think.
<rbasak> smoser: "virsh vol-delete --pool uvtool x-uvt-b64-Y29tLnVidW50dS5jbG91ZC5kYWlseTpzZXJ2ZXI6MTYuMDQ6YW1kNjQgMjAxNjA2MjU=" will fail the same way I reckon.
<smoser> have we filed ?
<rbasak> I don't think we figured out steps to reproduce. rharper mentioned this too.
<smoser> indeed.
<smoser> s$ virsh vol-delete --pool uvtool x-uvt-b64-Y29tLnVidW50dS5jbG91ZC5kYWlseTpzZXJ2ZXI6MTYuMDQ6YW1kNjQgMjAxNjA2MjU=
<smoser> error: Failed to delete vol x-uvt-b64-Y29tLnVidW50dS5jbG91ZC5kYWlseTpzZXJ2ZXI6MTYuMDQ6YW1kNjQgMjAxNjA2MjU=
<smoser> error: cannot unlink file '/var/lib/uvtool/libvirt/images/x-uvt-b64-Y29tLnVidW50dS5jbG91ZC5kYWlseTpzZXJ2ZXI6MTYuMDQ6YW1kNjQgMjAxNjA2MjU=': Permission denied
<rbasak> uvtool makes a point of doing all volume management via libvirt. It doesn't mess with permissions ever.
<rbasak> Except in setting up the pool originally in the postinst I guess.
<rharper> smoser: the debdiff I shared certainly fixes it; but I didn't have a machine that could recreate the issue after uninstalling the fixed package
<rbasak> As a workaround, you can delete the file by hand. libvirt tends to notice and sort itself out.
<rharper> rbasak: right, it's exclusively a libvirt issue w.r.t ownership/permissions
<smoser> rharper, well, i'm seeing it on digglet.
<smoser> where is your debdiff ?
<rharper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18028922/
<rharper> if you look at the patch, it basically tells libvirt to not setuid unless it really needs to
<rharper> smoser: diglett is xenail/yakkety?  it should have a libvirt new enough with the fix =(
<rharper> ah, in yakkety, not xenial
<smoser> hm..
<smoser> we dont have nfs there
<smoser> is the commit just wrong ?
<smoser> it says: NFS with root-squash is the only reason we need to do setuid/setgid
<rharper> smoser: no, the logic for when to apply setuid was broken
<rharper> they found it via nfs, but the logic was still broken
<rharper> libvirt ended up dropping it's setuid bit when it still needed it
<rharper> the logic clears up when libvirt actually needs it
<smoser> ah. ok.
<smoser> file bug for sru rharper ?
<rharper> I think we have an existing bug
<smoser> yeah, nubmer XXXXXX
<smoser> :)
<rharper> maybe not
<rharper> smoser: why don't you ubuntu-bug libvirt (or uvtool) on diglett =)
<smoser> ok
<dahlia_> hello
<adac> for some reasons after a apt-get dist-upgrade I get:
<adac> grub-install: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/disk/by-id/ata-QEMU_HARDDISK_QM00005.  Check your device.map.
<nacc> mdeslaur: yep, will do and will add to the delta. Is that something that it would make sense to send to Debian?
<adac> any ideas on how I re-install the grub correctly? I fear that my server will not come up at the next boot
<mdeslaur> nacc: I think so...I think it just got disabled because it needed a bit of work to work with the new mysql version
<rbasak> rharper, cpaelzer, magicalChicken, nacc, jgrimm: do you have any sponsorship outstanding for assigned bugs? I'm trying to clear up. Apart from the existing LP MPs I have in https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/+activereviews ?
<nacc> mdeslaur: ack, i'll verify
<jgrimm> rbasak, i'm good
<nacc> rbasak: no, i'm waiting on testing results for all of mine right now, i think
<rharper> rbasak: the strongswan one was pre-xenial; that's been closed now; should I reject the MP ?
<magicalChicken> rbasak: Not atm, I'm testing 1534538 right now though, so I will have in a little while
<rbasak> rharper: yes please
<cpaelzer> rbasak: no I'm good - all are either completed, on your list, or not yet ready
<rbasak> OK. Thanks all!
<rbasak> nacc: do you want to import nss for jgrimm or shall I?
<nacc> rbasak: if you could, that'd be great
<nacc> rbasak: still catching up on e-mail and the various bugs from last night
<jgrimm> thanks!
<rbasak> nacc: also I wonder if it's time that we improved the import side of things. Since at the moment everyone seems to be generally happy with the quality of the import. Maybe we should start automating answering requests or something.
<rbasak> ack, I'll import.
<nacc> rbasak: yep, i was holding off until we decided what to do about uploads for certain
<nacc> mdeslaur: just checking, i don't think there was a changelog entry for enabling the tests, was there?
<rbasak> nss import in progress.
<mdeslaur> nacc: last three lines of this one https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php7.0/7.0.4-7ubuntu2.1
<nacc> mdeslaur: bah, i was grepping for 'tests' :)
<nacc> mdeslaur: sorry for the noise
<mdeslaur> heh, np :)
<nacc> mdeslaur: one last question on review: is moving from ?= to := in the variable assignments intentional? doesn't htat mean if a user exports the environment variables, they won't override the makefile?
<nacc> s/makefile/rules file/
<mdeslaur> nacc: I was hitting an issue where using ?= would re-evaluate the statement each time it was used, which means the port was changing between when mysql was started and when the test was run
<nacc> mdeslaur: oh weird, ok
<mdeslaur> nacc: perhaps there's a better way to fix that, but I'm not sure
<nacc> mdeslaur: that's fine, just wanted to understand for when i send to debian :)
<magicalChicken> rbasak: 1519120, waiting for decision on whether or not it is okay to pull vlan into cdimage
<Tokolytika> hi there :)
<Tokolytika> could anyone give me an advice concerning the partitioning scheme for a webserver (lvm)?
<Tokolytika> thought to make separate lv's for /, /usr, /home, /var, /var/log, /var/mail, and /tmp
<Tokolytika> too much?
<nacc> would you even need to make a separate /home if it's a webserver?
<Tokolytika> good point...
<nacc> Tokolytika: depends on whatyou're serving, i guess, and if there are per-user spaces (and if users have access)
<Tokolytika> primarily i like to run some kind of groupware on it, like egroupware or similar... and maybe nagios
<Tokolytika> i think /home isn't really necessary... but maybe i should seperate the db?
<nacc> Tokolytika: that might make sense, i really don't know; was only comenting on /home :)
<jayjo> I'm trying to use git on an aws server, and I'm getting the error "Problem with the SSL CA cert (path? access rights?)" Can I reinstall the CA Certs?
<HankTheAi> Hello Ubuntu-server channel, I have a few systems that have onboard support for Intel Rapid Storage. However, I am trying to determine what the best solution would be for setting up RAID using onboard RAID controllers. Is there a solution built into the Ubuntu 16.04 LTS release that would work similar to how Intel Rapid Storage does on top of Windows Server?
<HankTheAi> I also have SSD's in each system. Some with M.2 Samsung SSD, and some with SATA based SSD drives. Would something like bcache be recommended to cache data to the faster SSD storage first, and then automatically offload it to the larger spinning disks?
<HankTheAi> lastly, would it be a bad idea to use both bcache in conjunction with Intel's Rapid Storage for Linux software RAID on the same system?
<HankTheAi> I know this is a lot of questions, but I greatly appreciate the help. I tried to ask for help in the main Ubuntu channel and that did not go to well for this topic related to more complicated storage configurations.
<nRy2> people in #ubuntu channel are acting dumb.
<nRy2> any signs of intelligent life forms in this channel?
<nRy2> ;-)
<nacc> nRy2: do you have a question?
 * tgm4883 sighs
<tgm4883> nRy2: you catch more flies with honey than vinegar
<specialedge> try !patience
<nRy2> What is the best Ubuntu tool for checking storage IOPS?
<nacc> nRy2: iostat ?
<jrwren> i don't know of a best tool. i like dstat and netdata depending on what I want to see.
<nRy2> Is it possible to have TOP read a live storage IOPS, read/write, and other storage performance info?
<jrwren> do you want iotop?
<nRy2> can I pipe iostat into TOP?
<nacc> nRy2: do you mean `top` when you say "TOP"?
<nRy2> nacc: yes
<magicalChicken> nRy2: iotop is like top for io
<nacc> nRy2: i've never tried piping anything to top, i think you'd just use iotop for that
<nRy2> magicalChicken: cool, thanks!
<jrwren> top accepts stdin and has commands. piping data to it would trigger those commands.
<jrwren> pipes aren't magic.
<nRy2> hmm, actually is there a way to get the raw data from Ubuntu via CLI? I am developing a web service based UI that I want to pipe the data to.
<nRy2> jrwren: you read my mind! thanks ;-)
<nacc> jrwren: right, i meant taking arbitrary data like iostat outputs and having top parse it, that's not what top is doing
<nRy2> sometimes I type too fast, too strong coffee, too much ADHD or something like that...before seeing replies. LoL
<jrwren> i'm sorry. I cannot follow this conversation.
<sarnold> nRy2: sure, there's loads of tools that provide graphs on the web from performance data; munin, zabbix, netflix's vector, influxdb, BELK, .. there's practically too many. it makes it hard to choose one.
<nRy2> sarnold: are there any that also provide GPU performance stats? In addition to RAM, CPU, Storage IOPS/performance monitoring of real time data, I am also very interested in the GPU data for my app requirements.
<sarnold> nRy2: I've never owned a GPU worth looking up numbers for :) hehe
<sarnold> nRy2: most of those tools make it insanely easy to write your own collectors though; if there's some way you can get numbers out of yours, most will support it.
<nRy2> Some of the API's are garbage such as the AWS EC2 hardware performance real-time monitoring. I confirmed this past week that EC2's performance information is not accurate at all. At least on their most expensive HPC instance types.
<sarnold> nRy2: here's an example collector for a tool that I was looking at jjust yesterday https://github.com/dagwieers/dstat/blob/master/plugins/dstat_zfs_zil.py
<nRy2> Netflix vector sounds interesting if they rebuilt it from their AWS days. I know that Netflix has rebuilt their entire new non-AWS platform but I wonder if they are still using some of the same performance monitoring. It is amazing that they moved away from the AWS stronghold they were locked into for most of their history.
<nRy2> sarnold: have you come across any good PHP based ones?
<nRy2> I am building on Zend Framework.
<sarnold> nRy2: heh, normally I use 'php' as a warning label :) though I'm afraid that's harder to do these days..
<nRy2> ;-)
<nRy2> I know a lot of people seem to give PHP a bad rap. My dev team convinced me to build on Zend/bootstrap and I can see were it is more difficult than some other frameworks. I love using it on top of Ubuntu Server as it has performed flawlessly for us; at least on our own internal project.
<nRy2> IMHO, PHP at least with the ZendF2 platform is a great technology.
<sarnold> I don't doubt that dedicated and determined engineers can write good software in php
<nRy2> sarnold: thanks for the warning, but we are already heavily invested into Zend/PHP for years now. With that disclaimer, are there any PHP performance monitoring libs that you might be able to suggest?
<sarnold> it just feels like the bar is automatically set a bit closer to "fail" with php.. maybe php 7 will improve things, it feels a hell of a lot saner.
<sarnold> nRy2: not really, sorry. the 'nicest' things seem to be e.g. serving json to users and letting browser-side javascript sort it out, but damned if I can't get my head around JS in the slightest. :/
<nRy2> Zend Framework does help as they have a lot of great tools available...you know to make PHP easier to work with.
<sarnold> nRy2: here's something a pal put together to let him feed json streams to clients https://github.com/ahupowerdns/metronome/ -- but it's C++ so not immediately useful -- but the client-side portions may be instructive?
<nRy2> yeah, the funny thing is that the only time we ever ran into any issues with Zend/Php on Ubuntu Server, is when we tried to integrate other non PHP libraries. That is when all hell breaks loose for sure.
<sarnold> hmm, funny, I'd have expected cffi support to make that tolerable these days.
<nRy2> I think the other non-php code is not stable.
<sarnold> ah
<nRy2> but it is AWS API based so it should be.
<nRy2> shell scripts running on Ubuntu do not jive well with Zend.
<nRy2> don't ask me why, I just know that it did not like me.
<lamont> cyphermox: around?
<sarnold> plausible. it's also best to make monitoring tools long-lived processes that do all the collection themselves rather than spawning a million shell utilities. collectd is pretty cool example of that, one nice C executable that runs forever and does the collection..
<cyphermox> lamont: what's up?
<lamont> cyphermox: wondering about how 1229458 is progressing (iz blocker)
<nRy2> we were supposed to take the shell scripts and convert them to PHP, but our team member who wrote those complex scripts kept saying that Shell was fine, while another engineer kept saying that it was a bad idea not make them into PHP. Two years later the app broke because of the shell scripts, but I think that is because of AWS updating their platform. We will never use shell scripts again!
<sarnold> shell's easy to smack something together
<sarnold> and if they run every minute or something, meh. that's not terrible overhead.
<nRy2> I will look into htop and variants mentioned that are native to Ubuntu. Maybe I can port them in an effort to not make things much more complex than they need to be.
<sarnold> but most data gets interesting when you collect it every second or similarly high resolution, and you certainly don't want to be spawning a million processes just to check how things are going :)
<nRy2> sarnold: thanks for the help! ;-)
<cyphermox> lamont: I played with it a bit, until I bricked my laptop
<nRy2> I have a lot to dig into now...R+D..blackboard, back back back........
<cyphermox> lamont: I had a candidate git commit to backport; but I was unwilling to upload it before doing some testing
<lamont> cyphermox: it's entirely possible that one of us may be able to help with testing, if that's still an issue later this week
<lamont> (he says volunteering team members while he goes on vacation for a very long weekend)
<cyphermox> who volunteers?
<cyphermox> I'll build it in a PPA nao.
<lamont> throw it at me... I'll almost certainly poke at it tomorrow
<cyphermox> ok
 * sarnold wonders who is going to be volunteered to brick their laptop :)
<cyphermox> sarnold: laptop bricking was an unrelated incident, most likely due to sucky thinkpad firmware.
 * lamont plans to possibly unbrick some vms on an ipv6-only subnet
<lamont> sarnold: if you want to, look me up sometime when you have your laptop, and I have a brick. D:
<sarnold> cyphermox: oh yes I'm sure firmware is -great- today :) hehe
<sarnold> lamont: hehe
<cyphermox> meh. it's hard enough to break again, I tried
<lamont> just stay away from sarnold's rogue ntp server with certain devices until you upgrade.
<sarnold> don't you want to relive the birth of the unix universe _every day_!? 00:00:00 jan 1 1970 was such a happening time!
<lamont> lol
<lamont> heat-birth of the universe, eh?
<sarnold> and, in 2038, again the heat death :) heh
<lamont> ah, good point
 * lamont is glad they fixed that
<lamont> and that they push so aggressively
<arooni> when my ubuntu 14.04 lts vps appears to spontaneously reboot (serving a rails app/mysql/nginx); what are logs i should check?
<cyphermox> lamont: are you familiar with the fun of self-signing grub or enrolling keys?
<cyphermox> (since you want this for EFI)
<lamont> cyphermox: clueless
<lamont> maybe I'll nag the submitter into testing it. :D
<akincer> apt-get seems to be dog slow across our organization to pull data over several cities with different internet providers with ample circuits. Any known issues?
<akincer> I should say these are 14.04 boxes
<akincer> nevermind. Networking just confirmed there are firewall issues blocking it
<lamont> cyphermox: presumably there's a wiki page or such on the process?
<jge_> probably not the best channel to ask this but any of you know how I can use a proxy with transmission?
<nacc> jge_: i'd ask in #ubuntu, probably
<cyphermox> lamont: we're updating one to make it easier to follow
<Bert_2> We have a new ldap/pam issue since our upgrade to 16.04, we think, for some reason pam is reporting auth failure and then auth success (which freaks fail2ban out), we think it's to do with that we first to pam against local files and then ldap and that it has decided now to start logging the first failure besides to follow-up success http://termbin.derhaeg.be/bok3 any tips on what might be the cause?
<Bert_2> tarpman: ^
<sarnold> Bert_2: hmm; all those failures are from pam_unix; do you have local users on these systems? I wonder if a /etc/pam.d/sshd that doesn't include the unix PAM module might be more appropriate?
<sarnold> Bert_2: (I really haven't had to fight pam in earnest, so that's more a question than a suggestion -- or, in other words, if you try it, _please_ keep a root shell open in order to fix any issues :)
<Bert_2> sarnold: well, the only local use we use is the root user, to be sure we can get in if LDAP fails
#ubuntu-server 2016-06-29
<tarpman> Bert_2: I'm afraid I don't know anything about fail2ban. trying pam_unix first and pam_ldap second makes sense, though I can't remember if those logs are normal. unfortunately I don't have time right now to spin up a test environment to confirm what "normal" looks like
<TurBoss> hi
<TurBoss> I have a user with nologin as shell
<TurBoss> but i need to run a script on @reboot at crontab
<TurBoss> i managed to edit the user crontab
<TurBoss> i'll be back in a min
 * TurBoss is back
<lunaphyte> hi.  i noticed this message at boot: "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration..."
<teward> lunaphyte: it means network autoconfiguration hasn't completed yet
<teward> whether that's because of a misconfiguration in your settings or no uplink to DHCP or such and thus not getting an IP or route, I can't say
<lunaphyte> what i'd like to understand it why ubuntu takes so long to bring the interface up
<lunaphyte> the config is pretty pedestrian, i think: http://dpaste.com/1H6M3HH.txt
<lunaphyte> no dhcp, no hotplug devices.  just a single traditional interface, with a single fixed address
<sarnold> when the system does come up, is the name of the device 'eth0'?
<patdk-lap> mine is enp133s0f0
<patdk-lap> kindof short :(
<lunaphyte> it looks to be: http://dpaste.com/23MXM13.txt
<patdk-lap> I know I fixed this same thing last month, but cannot remember what it was now
<patdk-lap> oh, I remember
<patdk-lap> the gateway would not get assigned, no matter how hard I tried
<patdk-lap> causing it to keep on waiting
<sarnold> that's crazy :(
<sarnold> lunaphyte: okay, what I'm about to suggest seems like .. ahem .. lunacy, but I've got no other ideas.
<sarnold> lunaphyte: try adding a blank line or two at the end of the file.
<patdk-lap> sarnold, I did that, doesn't help
<sarnold> patdk-lap: damn
<sarnold> I mean, that's probably best, because it's silly.
<patdk-lap> I am using like 4 files in interfaces.d
<sarnold> but it's annoying to have no answers
<patdk-lap> and modified this line to include .conf
<patdk-lap> source /etc/network/interfaces.d/*.conf
<patdk-lap> cause it causes it to not work if it locates bak files
<patdk-lap> or maybe that was my problem, till I realized it
<lunaphyte> sarnold: it doesn't appear to have made a difference here either
<lunaphyte> it sure would be nice if ubuntu would just tell me *why* it's waiting
<sarnold> lunaphyte: hmm. I found a very similar message, "Waiting up to %d more seconds for network." -- is this it? http://sources.debian.net/src/linux/4.6.2-2/net/ipv4/ipconfig.c/?hl=279#L279
<patdk-lap> yes
<patdk-lap> atleast after it fails the first time :)
<lunaphyte> sarnold: it's really close to that, but not quite: http://oi65.tinypic.com/2m4vrcw.jpg
<lunaphyte> from what i understand, it comes from here: http://dpaste.com/0M3KQCE.txt
<Shambles> Has anyone gotten a clean install of phpBB3 to work on 16.04?
<LostSoul_> Hi, I'm getting mapiprofile: symbol DEBUGLEVEL_CLASS, version SAMBA_UTIL_0.0.1 not defined in file libsamba-util.so.0 with link time reference
<LostSoul_> Any idea how to handle it? I started to get this error after update
<OeleGeirnaert> Hello everybody...
<OeleGeirnaert> I do have a PXE properly installed, I can boot from network, my pxelinux menu is showing up... After choosing my right menu item, with the necessary append parameters (like Kickstart) my instance is starting succesfully, my IP settings are applied correctly, language & country selection is applied to... But after a while I get a message he can't find the mirror server while I telling my kickstartscript to use a local HTTP like: #Use Web install
<OeleGeirnaert> url --url http://192.168.10.1/lubuntu/
<OeleGeirnaert> Under http://192.168.10.1/lubuntu/ I've copied the whole ISO
<caribou> rbasak: nacc: I'm done with the clamav merge. Do you want me to do the MP so we can iterate on the process once again ?
<rbasak> caribou: yes please!
<rbasak> stgraber: I think you might be familiar with issues around bug 1342580. Please could you take a look?
<ubottu> bug 1342580 in tftp-hpa (Ubuntu) "tftpd-hpa doesn't start on boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342580
<caribou> rbasak: nacc: done
<rbasak> Thanks
<rbasak> nacc: so the nss import failed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18095452/
<rbasak> I wonder if LP is missing history there.
<OeleGeirnaert> Nobody that can help? :(
<hateball> OeleGeirnaert: Not a very mainstream thing you're doing, so you're probably going to have to be patient or try the other options for support
<hateball> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ddellav> coreycb i got caught up working on the oslo's yesterday and didn't get a chance to send this to you, please review and push: lp:~ddellav/ubuntu/+source/python-glance-store
<coreycb> ddellav, ok I'll take a look
<stgraber> rbasak: commented, my best guess is that the reporters turned off IPv6 and now services binding [::] fail on their system, which is to be expected and not something we should spend any time on fixing
<rbasak> stgraber: thanks!
<nacc> rbasak: just try running it again
<nacc> rbasak: i get thsoe intermittently quite frequently
<nacc> rbasak: if it's reproducible, there are cases where something is missing, but they are exceedingly rare (IME)
<rbasak> stgraber: with the number of people claiming they're affected, either they're hitting different issues and are confused or maybe they're all using a hacked up VPS Ubuntu that disables IPv6 perhaps.
<stgraber> rbasak: yeah, my guess is that they're either on the same provider which turns off IPv6 for them or they're all using the same set of scripts that does it
<nacc> rbasak: will reply onlist as well
<rbasak> nacc: thanks. I'll retry.
<stgraber> rbasak: I do remember seeing a bunch of howtos and hardening scripts which were disabling IPv6 (for no good reason really, if anything, IPv4 is the one to disable :))
<rbasak> stgraber: I disabled IPv6 for years until I caught up with my firewall scripts. Otherwise restricting IPv4 only fails to have the desired effect :)
<nacc> rbasak: and if you passed -d (or --no-clean), you can just pass the same directory and it should continue
<nacc> rbasak: it's possible that on failure, we shouldn't clean by default for this case
<stgraber> rbasak: making sure you don't have an IPv6 address with "echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/autoconf" works fine and we support that (that's what NetworkManager does when you turn off IPv6), what's failing is when you turn it off entirely, either with the kernel boot parameter or by doing "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6"
<stgraber> I guess the other usual suspecs (bind9, apache2, ...) are probably a bit more clever as to what they bind whereas tftpd-hpa has to be told so when the address can't be resolved, it just fails entirely
<nacc> rbasak: just double-checked via publishinghistory and that file does exist
<nacc> rbasak: we could also add retries -- maybe note this is a usability bug
<rbasak> I believe the current advice from the systemd world is to pick up interfaces changing and adjust binds dynamically.
<rbasak> nacc: yeah - if it's normal then we'll need retries to make automated imports work reliably. I'll file a bug.
<rbasak> nacc: I also filed bug 1597414. I figure we might as well have bugs to track these issues, since one goal is to never error out.
<ubottu> bug 1597414 in usd-importer "isc-dhcp cannot be imported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1597414
<nacc> rbasak: iirc, that one is why we have -P
<nacc> s/iirc/iiuc/
<nacc> just replied on list to that one too
<nacc> i suppose we could take that check out of the algorithm, though? and just trust the publishing history?
<rbasak> Shall we see how often this occurs? ~100 entries forever would probably be OK I think, if it's only historical and doesn't happen any more.
<nacc> rbasak: yeah, we've had 2 cases so far :)
<nacc> rbasak: i like that sanity check, because it is surprising when it happens
<rbasak> nacc: so in this case, 4.2.2.dfsg.1-5+deb70u2 was already in Wheezy. So should the publishing parent be the same version?
<nacc> rbasak: no, the publishing parent should be 4.2.4-4
<rbasak> nacc: I'm not quite with it today I think, thanks.
<nacc> as that was the last version in debian/sid
<rbasak> Ah, I see.
<nacc> and then you'd need to manually check the changelog to konw what the changelog parent should be
<rbasak> And the changelog parent version I can fetch from the changelog entry. Thanks!
<nacc> rbasak: it's ok, i'm just waking up :)
<coreycb> ddellav, I have heat (mitaka and newton) and ceilometer (newton) fixed up
<ddellav> coreycb ok, im working on neutron-lbaas
<nacc> rbasak: should i subscribe te import team to all importer bugs? do you mind gettig those e-mails?
<coreycb> ddellav, ok.  I just kicked off a rebuild of that so you may want to glance at that shortly.  I wasn't sure if it was just a chroot issue or not.
<ddellav> coreycb ok
<rbasak> nacc: I probably should get them - go ahead.
<nacc> rbasak: ack, thanks
<iberezovskiy> hello, guys. do you have any plans to work on ec2-api packages for Newton? (for https://github.com/openstack/ec2-api)
<jge_> Hey all good afternoon, I'm wondering if I could get some help with extending a virtual hard drive in ubuntu server 12.04 LTS. I turned off the VM, increased size of disk, created a partition, extended volume group, but for some reason when I try extending the Logical Volume it says I do not have enough extents.. I suspect I screwed somewhere parti
<jge_> tioning the drive.. but have no idea. Any help is appreciated
<coreycb> ddellav, I'll take nova for newton
<RoyK> jathan: I usually just add a new drive and extend lvm to it without putting a partition on it
<jathan> Hello RoyK.
<jathan> And how is going that?
<nacc> RoyK: did you mean jge_ ?
<RoyK> erm. yes
<gnuoy> coreycb, wheres keystone mitaka packaging branch gone? I thought it'd be here: https://code.launchpad.net/keystone ?
<coreycb> gnuoy, hey
<coreycb> gnuoy, it's https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-dev/ubuntu/+source/keystone/+git/keystone
<gnuoy> ta
<coreycb> ddellav, nova should be fixed up now for newton.  want to get the last 2? neutron newton, and neutron liberty?
<ddellav> coreycb sure, im on it
<coreycb> ddellav, thanks
<Sebastien> i forgot what to edit so my connection to my vps stays longer then 12 seconds. hehe
<Sebastien> it disconnects all the time
<Sebastien> putty and winscp :p
<coreycb> ddellav, glance-store uploaded
<ddellav> coreycb ok, great
<coreycb> ddellav, I poked in #ubuntu-devel to see if we could get some sru reviews for our wily uploads
<coreycb> ddellav, we have a few https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<ddellav> coreycb heh yea
<akincer> We're working on getting rsyslog setup with spoofed forwarding (omudpspoof) but it doesn't see to be working. Is this module available for 16.04?
<Sairon> I'm trying to get vsftpd to start, however when I run 'sudo service vsftpd start' I get no output. Looking in /var/log/syslog I 'Starting vsftpd FTP server...' followed by 'Started vsftpd FTP server.' follwed by 'vsftpd.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=2/INVALIDARGUMENT'
<Sairon> I suspect it might be down to the configuration file, but is there a way see what's wrong with it?
<sarnold> try journalctl -u vsftpd.service
<Sairon> Got a lot of repition of the sequence mentioned before, from all my different stabs at fixing it :P
<sarnold> :(
<blib> does anyone have a recommendation for wifi direct on ubuntu 14.04 - which adapter I can buy so that I can get good range?
#ubuntu-server 2016-06-30
<torriz> test
<sarnold> torriz: test
<sarnold> test torriz
<sarnold> test
<genii> !test | torriz
<ubottu> torriz: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<torriz> :D
<patdk-lap> sarnold, you want to look at my interfaces file?
<patdk-lap> did several more tests
<sarnold> patdk-lap: sure
<patdk-lap> still cannot get the gateway to turn up no matter what
<patdk-lap> even had a problem when it was a single static ip
<patdk-lap> or interface
<patdk-lap> http://apaste.info/ePt
<patdk-lap> it's worked on all ubuntu systems I have had, including 16.04, except on these two new ones I setup a few weeks ago
<patdk-lap> I even attempted to add an, up route add default gw 10.1.0.1
<patdk-lap> but that didn't work
<patdk-lap> though running it on the cli manually, works fine
<patdk-lap> removing everything except bond0, still doesn't make it work
<sarnold> patdk-lap: "iface bond0 inet manual"  -- not 'static'? bond2 is set static
<patdk-lap> it has no ip
<sarnold> ahh
<patdk-lap> atleast it works fine on my system here at home :)
<sarnold> patdk-lap: no idea :/ it's the single most complicated one I've seen :) but it all makes sense.
<patdk-lap> well, even with just the two entries, to make bond0 and bond0.4 work, gateway won't come up
<patdk-lap> that is far from complicated :)
 * sarnold shudders
<patdk-lap> that is just a simple storage server :)
<patdk-lap> you should look at the router/firewall ones
<Tarifa> I just installed an Ubuntu server.  Was having a heckuva time getting ssh to reliably startup.  STarted to poke around, and find there are TWO init scripts -- /etc/init.d/ssh (for upstart) and /lib/systemd/system/ssh.service (for systemd).  I discovered that enabling one, seems to cause the other to try to start.  Screws up startup dependencies it seems.  As a test, I simply moved /etc/init.d/ssh out of the way, and restarted.
<Tarifa> Everything works perfectly.
<Tarifa> I'm not sure WHY there are both an upstart ssh and a systemd ssh installed; though Ubuntu had moved.
<Tarifa> ANyway, is that the right way to DISABLE the /etc/init.d/ssh -- just move it?
<sarnold> hah, even better than that, there's _three_ different sshd init systems -- /etc/init.d/ssh /etc/init/ssh.conf and /lib/.../ssh.service. *sigh*
<RoyK> Tarifa: I stick to debian
<sarnold> if you move the initscript it'll probably come back on future package upgrades
<patdk-lap> just use the update-rc.d or whatever these days
<RoyK> Tarifa: for servers
<patdk-lap> or systemctl disable/mask/...
<sarnold> Tarifa: please file a bug, 'ubuntu-bug openssh' and tag it with systemd-boot, I think that's how it'll get to the right people
<patdk-lap> sarnold, no, only if you use rpm :)
<sarnold> lol
<Tarifa> patdk-lap: disable/mask to disable the init.d upstart service?
<patdk-lap> why I left rhel, cause all the files kept coming back endlessly
<patdk-lap> no to disable systemd service
<patdk-lap> systemd will normally filter it down to upstart if needed though
<Tarifa> patdk-lap: Ah.  I want the "other way"  --  ENable systemd, but DISable upstart
<patdk-lap> normally systemd service just calls the upstart service
<patdk-lap> systemd likes to be in-charge
<Tarifa> patdk-lap: yeah, and I'm happy with systemd.  Just trying to figure out how to get the upstart stuff to "leave me alone" ....
<Tarifa> sarnold: If I can figure it out enough to post more that "It don't work!", I will
<sarnold> Tarifa: I've gotten the impression that one common reason why sshd doesn't come up reliably is that it binds to specific IP addresses withuot using IP_FREEBIND -- and that some network interfaces take too long to come up, so their addresses don't exist, so *boom*
<sarnold> Tarifa: I wonder if fiddling with the sysv-init symlink causes it to run at a vastly different time..
<Tarifa> sarnold: Yeah, I set specific IP addresses to listen.  That's easily taken care of by adding network-online.target dependency to a Unit file override.   Eventually I'll also have ssh use an nfs-mounted /etc/ssh, and add a 'RequiresMountsFor=' clause in a Unit file.  That delays ssh nicely until the network's up.
<Tarifa> systemd makes it easy.  Trick *here* is to get Ubuntu to stop futzing around with upstart ssh.  Really, no clue why the /etc/init.d/ssh is still even installed.
<sarnold> Tarifa: I think it was just a matter of running out of time to remove all the system upstart configs before release
<sarnold> to do it Right would probably mean submitting patches to debian for the packages there with upstart configs, etc., and all that takes time.
<Tarifa> sarnold: So even the Ubu init system is heavily dependent on Debian?  As you can guess, I'm new to this env.  systemd on Opensuse is very clean and pretty much legacy free at this point.
<sarnold> Tarifa: yes, they've had several more years to clean it up, and only the one distribution to worry about :)
<sarnold> Tarifa: funny thing is, debian didn't get rid of their N different inits.. it just switched The Default. we may not be able to get rid of the upstart configuration files, we may be stuck with keeping around config files for all three major inits :(
<Tarifa> Well, more than one.  Suse != Opensuse.  And now Opensuse Leap != Opensuse Tumbleweed.
<Tarifa> That's part of the problem I'm seeing these days.
<Tarifa> sarnold: Hm.  Hadn't realized that.  Rolling these out in this 'shape' is gonna cause some problems it appears.
<sarnold> Tarifa: well, that's what made me suggest the bug report -- this really should Just Work, even if it is bloody annoying on sysadmins to figure out which tool to use to disable a service. But sshd should start everywhere without trouble, and it mostly does (modulo those non-existant interfaces I mentioned a little while ago)
<Tarifa> agree on the JustWork(tm)
<Tarifa> In my experience so far, the distros don't do a particularly good job of either SSH or NFS startup.  Lots of sloppy, poorly thought out Unit files out there.
<Tarifa> aaaaaand, of course, getting the maintainers to actually respond is like pulling teeth.
 * Tarifa sighs
<sarnold> I haven't noticed any issues with my NFS setup -- what went wrong for you there?
<Tarifa> sarnold: It's working now.  But lots of mess with waiting for network interfaces to come up, drives to spin up, and static port deployments.  To 'amplify' the problem, try a big server with a dozen interfaces and 40+ drives in raid arrays.
<Tarifa> Lots of fun.
<sarnold> Tarifa: aha :) I've only got the one interface and ~dozen drives. heh.
<Tarifa> Thank the stars for systemd's flexibility, imo!
<Tarifa> Throw a KVM or Xen server in there, and watch the sparks fly differently for each distro.
<Tarifa> sarnold: Then file a bug, and get back "Can't reproduce here, therefore not a bug".
<Tarifa> Some of those folks need to upgrade their RPi's if you ask me ;-)
<patdk-lap> just mark it invalid or won'tfix :)
<patdk-lap> can't upgrade
<patdk-lap> linux kernel has bugs, that make it unusable for me
<sarnold> haha
<Tarifa> heh
<patdk-lap> they added in new network code for min packet header length
<patdk-lap> but the min length is set to the max size
<patdk-lap> and for variable sized header protocols, well, that doesn't work out well
<patdk-lap> first people to start complaining where the rpi users
<Tarifa> Ah, just got a ping from a friend.  Secret sauce seems to be: "systemctl disable ssh; update-rc.d ssh disable; systemctl enable ssh".  Apparently all 3 are needed.  Then add both Wants=network-online.target & Requires=network-online.target in an ssh service override.
<Tarifa> Just tried it -- works a charm.
<Tarifa> i really wish the devs would stop & RTFM on systemd network dependencies.  Specifically 'network' vs 'network-online'.
<sarnold> Tarifa: please do file a bug.
<patdk-lap> you just want to mark it, won't fix
<sarnold> patdk-lap: not me, pitti :)
<sarnold> I'm still new enuogh with systemd that I'm basically fish out of water .. he knows what's going on and is in a much better position to figure out what needs to be done about it :)
<Tarifa> fwiw, @ https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/NetworkTarget/: "network.target has very little meaning during start-up" & "network-online.target is a target that actively waits until the nework is "up""
<Tarifa> Guess which one is used in Ubu's ssh.service?
<patdk-lap> haven't looked :)
<patdk-lap> wonder what is in my ssh package
<Tarifa> patdk-lap: Don't.  Be Happy.
<Tarifa> Wow. The kitchen sink's in here.  ssh@.service & ssh.socket too.
<Tarifa> Anyway. TT4N.
<k2gremlin> Hello all, I was wondering the best approach to setup 2 hard drive for my media server. The OS drive I would like to have say 25GB. The "Storage" drive would be on the same datastore and maybe around 400gb.
<sarnold> k2gremlin: i've got to run, here's a nice series of blog post about zfs that may interest you :)  https://pthree.org/2012/12/04/zfs-administration-part-i-vdevs/
<k2gremlin> The reason for this is if I ever mess up my OS.. I would like to rebuilt it and add the storage vmdk as a secondary
<sarnold> (fwiw I think it's still too much trouble to use zfs on root; simple ext4 or something is a lot easier there)
<patdk-lap> btrfs for root?
<sarnold> well if you want reasons to rebuild it.. hehe
<patdk-lap> weekly?
<sarnold> hey, the front page of their wiki no longer says "don't use this in production". it might be worth a look soon then.
<patdk-lap> doubtful
<sarnold> true, I'd rather have easy zfs on root (where easy means not having to read a howto :)
<patdk-lap> it's always a nightmare for me to do encrypted root
<patdk-lap> this last time to go encrypted, grub encrypted + EFI grub, took awhile
<sarnold> hmm I thuoght the installer would do that if you wanted.
 * sarnold blames patdk-lap and runs for dinner
<patdk-lap> it doesn't really like encrypted /boot
<sarnold> ahhhhh. /boot is getting harder to do these days.
<sarnold> I gave in, I think none of my systems have a separate /boot any longer
<patdk-lap> but as I learned about EFI
<patdk-lap> heh, that is just a whole vaun point
<patdk-lap> as I see it
<stephanbuys> hi all, anyone here from canonical to chat about commercial support/troubleshooting of a failing system? (tried the web form a couple of weeks ago but got no reply)
<M4R4B4> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<M4R4B4> I need a scan like this someone has ??? http://prnt.sc/bmwh00
<EmilienM> §b rdo-ci
<cpaelzer> nacc: the step of "usd-importer/usd-merge reconstruct old/ubuntu" usually fails for me
<cpaelzer> nacc: reason is that it has no local representation of debian/sid at this stage
<cpaelzer> nacc: usd-merge: debian/sid is not a defined object in this git repository.
<cpaelzer> nacc: a simple "git checkout debian/sid" gets it going again
<rbasak> cpaelzer: try "git branch debian/sid origin/debian/sid", assuming your remote is "origin".
<cpaelzer> rbasak: yeah the branch achieves likely the same as my checkout
<rbasak> cpaelzer: this is bug 1595298
<ubottu> bug 1595298 in usd-importer "usd-merge reconstruct [<onto>] defaults to debian/sid instead of origin/debian/sid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1595298
<cpaelzer> thanks for the pointer rbasak
<pulsar12> when i create a file on a file-ACL enabled system, the mask applied is rw-. but i have the group set to rwx. i was expecting to see mask=rwx, since documentation states that ACL mask is the union of all group and user permissions
<nacc> cpaelzer: yes, or do `usd-merge reconstruct old/ubuntu origin/debian/sid`
<nacc> cpaelzer: will fix on the bug
<cpaelzer> nacc: now we have three workarounds :-)
<cpaelzer> nacc: thanks for fixing it somewhen
<nacc> cpaelzer: either today or tmrw, i hope
#ubuntu-server 2016-07-01
<jdelers> where can i find the logs for apache2 web server
<caribou> rbasak: just reviewed your comment on the clamav merge : looks like tests are running ok now so I'll drop the delta
<caribou> rbasak: should I just force-push the new merge branch afterward ? look like it worked fine the previous time
<hateball> jdelers: /var/log/apache2
<jdelers> hateball:  what i need is where the console.log("something") will be displayed
<jdelers> i cannot fins them written in the dir u have shown
<mnms_> Hi guys
<mnms_> i tried to fix "Diskfilter writes are not supported" error message If i can say like that
<mnms_> and I turned off quick boot (to 0)
<mnms_> now Im getting busybox with initramfs prompt
<mnms_> any ideas what could happened ?
<rbasak> caribou: yes, that worked. I think we can have a choice in the workflow - for simple things just push another commit on the end, and for more complex things where squashing things down would be easier for a re-review then tag a merge.v1 (or v2, etc) and force push an update. In this case I think adding a single commit to the end is fine.
<rbasak> The advantage of adding commits is then I just have to review the commits added against my previous comments, trusting my previous review.
<caribou> rbasak: that's what I also thought. will do that & update the MP
<rbasak> But for complex changes, sometimes it's easier to re-review the entire thing, in which case squashing everything down and rebasing is easier.
<rbasak> caribou: thanks!
<teward> rbasak: i'm going to start over with the merge from Debian, and prep some packages for testing via PPA - and then make a call for testing on the Server mailing list.  Do you want me to reply to the pagespeed inquiry in so much that they can check with me if there's going to be a version bump/change in the pipeline?  (I'm usually on the ball with security updates too)
<teward> ^ for nginx
<teward> ('cause i broke something I think)
<rbasak> teward: sure, introduce yourself :)
<coreycb> jamespage, libvirt 1.2.12-0ubuntu14.4~cloud1 is ready to promote to kilo-updates
<coreycb> jamespage, also, horizon 2:9.0.1-0ubuntu2~cloud0 is ready to promote to mitaka-updates
<jamespage> coreycb, libvirt doing now
<jamespage> coreycb, ok all done
<coreycb> jamespage, thanks
<Haled> what's the proper way to make mdadm 3.3 boot degraded on 16.04?
<hallyn> gaughen: do you know where users should report bugs against the official (I assume they are) canonical vagrant/vbox images?
<hallyn> (hashicorp seems to claim canonical provides those - i'd never heard of that)
<hallyn> there's a bug about ubuntu/xenial64 image taking a long time - on virtualbox, vagrant, on mint, reported against lxc.
<hallyn> jamespage: ^ do you know?
<Odd_Bloke> hallyn: Use the cloud-images project.
<hallyn> Odd_Bloke: will do, thx
<Odd_Bloke> hallyn: Thanks. :)
<hallyn> hm, it says There is no package named 'cloud-images' published in Ubuntu.
<hallyn> oh, project
<Odd_Bloke> hallyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images
<Odd_Bloke> :)
<hallyn> done thx
<jrwren> i was just chatting with someone doing a do-release-upgrade and had an idea...
<jrwren> i wonder if we will ever see apt and servers support http2 so it can keep that connection open and not have to TCP slow start.
<teward> doubt we'll see that any time soon, jrwren
<jrwren> teward: unless someone REALLY scratches that itch, eh? ;]
<nacc> rbasak: the more i think about it, the more i htink even SRUs for our team can use the imported tree
<nacc> rbasak: it *should* be supported (upload/ tags) if we get those working, regardless of where they are found in the tree
<JanC> jrwren: you can plug new protocol backends into APT (there already are HTTP, FTP, torrent, etc. backends), so write one yourself? :)
<JanC> s/protocol/transport/
<spm_draget> The 'mdadm' package is part of 'ubuntu-server'… at least 'apt-get purge mdadm' also suggests remove 'ubuntu-server'. So… I could just leave it installed even if I do not need it, no harm done. But when installing software, mdadm service will comlain every time that 'W: mdadm: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays.'. How to get rid of that warning?
<nacc> spm_draget: dpkg-reconfigure mdadm, iirc
<nacc> tell it to not configure any arrays?
<nacc> err, not start any
<spm_draget> Okay, reconfigured it… the reconfiguring ended with the very same warning xD Oh well, we'll see if it fixed anything.
<lochlann> whats the best/fastest method to transfer files from one external hard drive to another external hard drive on a headless ubuntu 14.04 server? Doing this is slow via samba. Hoping there is something faster.
<patdk-lap> heh?
<patdk-lap> exactly how do you transfer files via samba?
<patdk-lap> why not just use rsync, or cp, or mv
<nacc> spm_draget: fwiw, it's a harmless warning either way
<spm_draget> nacc: I know. Just annoying :P
<b1tpunk-work> attach usb external to headless server, ssh to server, mount usb drive, use mv or cp.
<nacc> spm_draget: yeah :)
<nacc> spm_draget: i had forgotten i see it, tbh
<spm_draget> mdadm should not warn but info about an empty config. And I see no reason why it does when I install packages… but oh well
<\9> I tend to use rsync with --checksum for large transfers, sure it takes much longer but I can be sure that nothing gets lost
<nacc> spm_draget: i think it's a harder (internal to mdadm) problem to solve, sadly
<nacc> spm_draget: it's update-initramfs' trigger that's complaining
<nacc> spm_draget: afaict
<lochlann> patdk-lap: via mounting the shared drives on another system through the samba network... but this method is slow
<patdk-lap> I dunno why you would do that
<patdk-lap> now your adding some kind of network and protocol overhead
<patdk-lap> and samba is known to be very slow
<lochlann> b1tpunk-work: hopefully this is much faster :)
<patdk-lap> why microsoft is on version 3.2 of it, in attempts to speed it up
<b1tpunk-work> lochlann: it should be much faster.
<lochlann> patdk-lap: because certain devices need samba access to the server
<spm_draget> nacc: That could very well be. And yeah, I can imagine the log-evel needs to be adjusted with mdadm upstream. *shrug*
<nacc> lochlann: right, but devices needed samba access doesn't mean you need to use samba for copying files ?
<nacc> *needing
<nacc> lochlann: iiuc, you have two HDDs attached to a linux machine, that are shared over samba to a network, and you want to copy files between them on the Linux machine?
<jrwren> is the answer? linux has a copy command, cp. use it.
<lochlann> nacc: you are correct. one of the media drives is failing so I want to move the contents to another drive (not dd as there is other stuff on the target drive)
<nacc> lochlann: right, so just use cp on the Linux machine? or rsync or whatever
<nacc> lochlann: that has no relevance (afaict) to the samba side of things
<nacc> lochlann: by which, I mean, the samba network will still see both drives, and the files on them (when and if they exist)
<lochlann> nacc: I know I can... my question was for the best method / fastest way... I was not sure if using ssh to cp/mv was limited in speed over the internal network the way samba is
<\9> cp only is limited by device i/o
<nacc> lochlann: why would you use ssh? I thought you just said they are both connected to the same Linux machine?
<b1tpunk-work> No, the copy isn't going over the ssh
<b1tpunk-work> it would be a direct copy
<lochlann> nacc: they are on the same machine.....
<b1tpunk-work> you are attaching external storage to the box
<nacc> lochlann: then why would you use ssh? :)
<lochlann> nacc: to see the terminal
<b1tpunk-work> The box is headless
<nacc> lochlann: oh you mean you're ssh'd to the server?
<nacc> lochlann: that has nothing to do with running `cp` on the server...
<nacc> lochlann: ssh $server; cp [-R] /path1 /path2
<b1tpunk-work> Original Problem Statement:  whats the best/fastest method to transfer files from one external hard drive to another external hard drive on a headless ubuntu 14.04 server? Doing this is slow via samba. Hoping there is something faster.
<lochlann> when using samba I am limited in transfer speed due to network...... did not know if ssh into machine to cp/mv was affected this same way
<nacc> lochlann: the `cp` itself is being executed on $server
<lochlann> glad to know it isn't the same..... waiting on samba is tiring, LOL..... especially when I am talking about 3TB worth of data
<b1tpunk-work> So, both HDDs are samba shares, he is access the server via samba though his machine, so the data is leaving the machine, going to his machine, only to go back to the source machine.... That is how this whole discussion spiraled
<b1tpunk-work> lol
<lochlann> lol
<trippeh_> that would be the slowest way to do it, indeed.
<nacc> wow, ok. But yes, this has nothing to do with samba, really. lochlann, afaict, your actual question boils down to how do I copy files from one drive to another remotely. And if you have ssh access, just ssh in and run `cp` :)
<b1tpunk-work> Exactly what I told him.
<lochlann> this makes my life simpler too.... now I can do it from any machine in the house.... only 1 machine has samba access so always having to come to that machine is a hassle, lol
<patdk-lap> but cpu speed will slow down ssh a lot
<patdk-lap> and even more if you use compression
 * trippeh_ moved 40TB today
<\9> patdk-lap: doesn't matter as far as the copy process is concerned though
<patdk-lap> ah, depends
<patdk-lap> use rsync to copy often, never samba
<lochlann> one time copy :)
<patdk-lap> samba is kindof slow, like max of 50MB/sec and maybe 80MB/sec over gigabit if your get lucky
<lochlann> well, till the next drive decides it wants to die, LOL
<trippeh_> patdk-lap: ssh to host, cp from drive a to drive b which both are on same host.
<patdk-lap> if he can put them on the same host
<patdk-lap> seems like he wasn't wanting to do that
<patdk-lap> that should give >100MB/sec
<patdk-lap> depending on file sizes
<patdk-lap> and if usb2 is used or not
<patdk-lap> if using usb2, there is just no hope
<nacc> patdk-lap: my understanding is that physically, the two drives are already on the same host
<b1tpunk-work> yes
<b1tpunk-work> I believe that is a true statement
<patdk-lap> they are? then what did samba have to do with this?
<b1tpunk-work> OMG
<patdk-lap> very confusing :)
<nacc> heh
<lochlann> ^ ^ :)
<b1tpunk-work> From before: So, both HDDs are samba shares, he is access the server via samba though his machine, so the data is leaving the machine, going to his machine, only to go back to the source machine.... That is how this whole discussion spiraled
<nacc> patdk-lap: yeah, hence the big loop :)
<nacc> b1tpunk-work: my fault, sorry
<b1tpunk-work> all good
<b1tpunk-work> lol
<b1tpunk-work> at least I wrote it out already
<b1tpunk-work> caopy and paste
<lochlann> all is solved :) no worries anymore lol
<b1tpunk-work> copy even
<b1tpunk-work> or cp
<b1tpunk-work> to bring this shit full circle
<lochlann> my fault.... should have worded the question differently
<jrwren> we are so confused because it is not very often that a user is advanced enough to know how to setup samba, but beginner enough to not know how to copy files.
<lochlann> I should have said something like .......     is ssh cp/my affected by local network overhead the same way samba is .....   then we wouldn't have had a bomb explode, lol
<b1tpunk-work> Hey, even the most advanced users have brain farts fromtime to time
<lochlann> jrwen: see my last statement
<b1tpunk-work> lochlann: even that is confusing
<lochlann> it wasn't a matter of not knowing how to do it.....
<b1tpunk-work> lol
<lochlann> lol
<patdk-lap> I would recommend throwning nfs into the samba mix
<b1tpunk-work> and cifs
<lochlann> still better than orginal question though
<b1tpunk-work> lol
<nacc> lochlann: but you understand now why that is sort of a silly question? :)
<b1tpunk-work> hell, why not afp too!! =P
<patdk-lap> does anyone know how to use afp? :)
<lochlann> nacc: the question itself wasn't silly.... the way I portrayed it was :)
<b1tpunk-work> I do
<b1tpunk-work> Unfortunately.
<b1tpunk-work> Had a division office that HAD to be all Apple
<b1tpunk-work> Why? I have no effing clue
<b1tpunk-work> But that is what they wanted
<nacc> lochlann: no, it sort of is. ssh puts you on a remote shell. Running commands there doesn't transfer the contents of files to your local machine. You are running those commands remotely.
<b1tpunk-work> I am out all. Time to go home and drink beer all weekend!
<lochlann> nacc: right, and that was what I was trying to find out.... just should have asked better
<lochlann> thanks b1tpunk-work
<lochlann> you need a beer after being able to understand my weird question, lol
<b1tpunk-work> np lochlann
 * jrwren uses afp and netatalk
<JaguarDown> Hi all, I have a quick question about remote SSH.
<JaguarDown> On Windows with putty you can skip putting in your private key passphrase by storing your key in putty agent and only input the passphrase once which later makes connecting pretty seamless.
<JaguarDown> Is there a way to automate this when connecting from a linux terminal with openSSH?
<patdk-lap> same on ubuntu
<patdk-lap> but I haven't figured out why the agent doesn't run correctly on 16.04 by default
<OerHeks> JaguarDown, openssh-keys, pawsswordless
<JaguarDown> Okay now that you say that I vaguely remember.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<JaguarDown> I have an old box home server but it's been offline a while, I'm getting it back up. Haven't used my [beginner] linux skills in a while
<JaguarDown> Thanks patdk-lap and OerHeks
<OerHeks> after installing keys, and transferring to client, put in /etc/ssh/sshd_config PubkeyAuthentication yes and off you go
<JaguarDown> Thanks
<LeMike> Hello. I installed a samba service and it is running slow. Several pages on the web did not help. I can transfer to the server with 10 Mb/s but samba only gives me ~1M/s . It uses an usb drive but on this it can write with 22Mb/s. So I think the client is the problem. I am using cifs. Is it always that slow?
<LeMike> Besides: The slow client runs Xubuntu. Testing with OSX the client can upload with ~4Mb/s (for a 128 Mb file).
<patdk-lap> samba is slow, the protocol itself was not designed for speed
<patdk-lap> but the speed shouldn't be compounded like that
<LeMike> I would be happy about 10 M/s at least. And I don't get what is making the whole thing that slow.
<jrwren> I've gotten 100MB/s on gigabit with samba, so it shouldn't be that slow unless you have crazy slow CPU.
<patdk-lap> ya, if you have a good cpu, it will cap out at around 300MB/s
<patdk-lap> normally cap out at 80MB/s on gigabit
<patdk-lap> depends on what protocol your samba is using though
<LeMike> The CPU of the server is just 1Ghz. I don't fix it to a specific protocol yet. Might be a first leverage. SMB2 or 3? After reading several settings for performance boost it is almost down to it's defaults besides minor changes to match the MTU
<LeMike> (only smb and owncloud is running there, so it's mostly idle)
<goddard> I need to create a vm and eventually move it to a vm server that is internet facing.  What software should I use to do this?  I need something relatively easy to manage and setup that will support web, db, and email.
<ikonia> goddard: how do you expect to create a vm without a vm server ?
<ikonia> or are you looking at transportable images ?
<goddard> i was thinking I could create it on my workstation and move it over as the host machine will have to host the vm for a short period while I install the vm server software on the server
<goddard> one 1 server exists but i can't have down time
<goddard> dns servers are setup with 2 ip addresses so it makes it much easier
<ikonia> goddard: you'll find it easier and simpler to create in situ on the target platform
<goddard> no doubt, but not an option
<goddard> only 1 server
<ikonia> what has 1 server got to do with anything ?
<goddard> how can i install new software on a system that is running the server that needs not to have downtime?
<ikonia> don't wait until you have your second vm server
<ikonia> then just install on the target, simple and easy and clean
<goddard> i dont have a second server
<ikonia> then how are you going to move it somehwere if you don't have somewhere to move it to
<goddard> it is just a workstation that will run the vm for a short period so i can reinstall the OS on the actual server
<ikonia> could you not just run the softrware on the desktop
<ikonia> rather than make it more complex
<ikonia> and then re-install the server and move the software bac
<ikonia> back
<ikonia> is there an actual requirement for a vm
<goddard> yeah that is what i was planning
<ikonia> or is it just "run the services while I reinstall"
<ikonia> ok - so you don't need a vm then
<ikonia> you just need to run the software
<goddard> i just don't know what software would make most sense
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> you must know the software you are running on the machine you need to re-install
<goddard> yeah just run the services while i reinstall
<goddard> i know what software and services i will run in the vm but I don't know which vm server software to use
<ikonia> why do you need a vm
<ikonia> can't you just run the services on the desktop
<ikonia> keep it simple
<goddard> running a vm means i can easily move it and dont have to perform the transfer twice
<goddard> also can assign the vm a static ip
<ikonia> you can assign a static ip to a desktop
<goddard> also can use the server for other things
<ikonia> you can use the desktop for other things
<goddard> ikonia: not if the desktop is used for other things
<ikonia> goddard: if the desktop is used for other things, it won't be able to host a vm
<ikonia> I'm not seeing sane reasoning here
<goddard> ikonia: it will if it is for a short period of time
<ikonia> I'm seeing a desire for a transportable VM when there isn't really a need
<ikonia> goddard: right, so just keep it simple, move the services to the desktop, re-insall your server and move them back
<ikonia> you're adding complexity with a vm that's just not needed
<goddard> it doesn't work like that and i would then have a bunch of extra garbage on the workstation
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> what are the services you're trying to migrate ?
<goddard> im going to use a vm
<ikonia> ok, use a vm then
<goddard> i just dont know what to use
<ikonia> then you sohld
<ikonia> read up and work out what you want to use if you're blindly using a vm
<goddard> haha
<ikonia> I'm not laughing
<goddard> did say you were
<ikonia> no, but you said "ha ha" suggesting you found it funny
<trippeh_> install libvirt-bin, qemu-system-x86 and virt-manager on the desktop. fairly easy to use.
<goddard> i did
<nacc> trippeh_: i think there are issues with 'live migration', but offline migration with libvirt should work ok
<goddard> trippeh_: sure i know how to do all that, but then what issues would you encounter when trying to push that to the cloud server?
<ikonia> goddard: "cloud server" ???
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<ikonia> cloud is just virtualization
<goddard> yes it is
<ikonia> so why would you have a problem then ?
<goddard> why would i?
<bekks> So which hypervisors are supported by the hoster of your "cloud server"?
<ikonia> yes, why would you
<ikonia> bekks: he hasn't gone one
<ikonia> which is why I keep saying just do it "in situ"
<goddard> bekks: i am the hoster
<ikonia> wait until you do and then do it once there
<bekks> goddard: Then which cloud are you talking about?
<goddard> bekks: that is what I am asking
<nacc> goddard: if *you* are the "cloud server", then what issues could you possibly hit?
<ikonia> goddard: ????
<nacc> goddard: it makes quite literally, no sense. You have 100% control over both environments, it sounds like
<goddard> bekks: i know ubuntu has its own "cloudish" platform and proxmox and countless others
<ikonia> goddard: you're not making sense, you're asking what issues you'd have going to your own personal cloud server....that doesn't exist
<bekks> goddard: you are the hoster. not running any cloud. so what cloud are you talking about?
<ikonia> goddard: if you want a really easy path - don't use a vm
<ikonia> move the services, install your "cloud" server then just build a vm
<ikonia> migrate your services to that new vm
<ikonia> you'll find it a lot easier if you're not comfortable with the technology
<goddard> ikonia: please stop suggesting that it won't work my friend
<ikonia> goddard: why won't it work
<ikonia> what's the actual problem
<ikonia> (or potential problem)
<goddard> i am going to to create a VM, which method and software to create the VM I don't know that is why I am asking.  In conjunction with my first statement I don't know what cloud server software to use to run on my server.
<nacc> goddard: here is my read of your problem. You have a server and a workstation. You are going to reinstall the server so that it can run VMs. You want to 'save' the state of the server to a VM running on the workstation, and then migrate that VM to the server after it has been reisntalled. Is that correct?
<ikonia> goddard: "cloud server" ???
<ikonia> goddard: again, it's ust virtualization
<bekks> goddard: Forget about "cloud software".
<goddard> ikonia: yes i get it you are stuck on terms
<bekks> goddard: You are just asking which hypervisor you should use.
<ikonia> goddard: I'm not stuck on terms
<goddard> people call it a cloud server and i realize it is a virtualization management system
<ikonia> goddard: you are just saying words
<bekks> And THAT question is just up to you needs, whishes desires.
<bekks> *and
<ikonia> goddard: right, so the managment doesn't matter
<ikonia> goddard: what matters is the actual virtualization
<ikonia> you don't seem to have a solid grasp on the virtual platform (not calling you for that) which is why I'm trying to suggest you a path that will allow you to do it easy while learn/understand how it works
<goddard> So what cloud server software does ubuntu server recommend?
<ikonia> none
<ikonia> it's up to you
<goddard> duh
<ikonia> it's what you like/what you want to use
<ikonia> it's very much down to technical requirements and personal preference
<ikonia> and sometimes budget
<ikonia> goddard: you've only got 1 host right ?
<goddard> i only have 1 server that will stay up for ever
<ikonia> goddard: right, so you don't really want "cloud" type setup, you just want a box to host VM's ?
<goddard> yes
<ikonia> right, so forget all that
<ikonia> just build a box that is a VM host,
<nacc> just use libvirt + kvm/qemu
<ikonia> use the technology you like to host the VM's and keep it simple
<ikonia> kvm, xen, virtualbox, whatever you like
<ikonia> vmware
<nacc> or if you have one you know better (virtualbox, vmware, etc.)
<ikonia> anything,
<ikonia> but forget clouds and cloud layouts, you're just going to create a problem
<jrwren> goddard: uvt fronts virsh very nicely and makes it easy to start ubuntu virtual machines.
<jrwren> goddard: but if that is all you need, you might consider using LXD instead of VM.
<nacc> jrwren: good point
<jrwren> goddard: what are you trying to do?
<goddard> want to keep a web services, database, and email running and then install something like proxmox or similar software on the server to move that vm to the server
<ikonia> promox has problems with the core config files on ubuntu based distros, bit like webmin used to
<bekks> For the entire time of moving the vm, you will have a downtime.
<ikonia> so be very careful
<ikonia> and again - it's probably over the top for 1 vm host
<nacc> proxmox seems like huge overkill for this
<goddard> bekks: nah because i will set the other vm up with the second ip which will run the vm on a workstation while i am doing the install
<ikonia> I don't get why it's being made into a complex mess
<ikonia> move the services onto the desktop - no VM
<ikonia> build a new host, build a vm
<ikonia> migrate services to vm
<ikonia> zero downtime
<ikonia> zero risk, zero problem
<bekks> goddard: So enlighten us how you are going to move an entire vm from one host to another without some HA functionality available.
<goddard> ikonia: i really don't understand how you think that is possible based on what I told you.
<goddard> guys
<goddard> I have 1 server
<ikonia> goddard: you've not told me what the problem is with doing it
<goddard> 1 workstation
<ikonia> goddard: what are the services that run on the server
<ikonia> (the ones you want to migrate)
<bekks> goddard: So move services to the workstation, setup your server, setup a vm, move your services to the vm.
<goddard> It is going to run the LAMP stack amoung other things
<bekks> I dont see the problem in doing so.
<ikonia> goddard: ok - so thats no problem
<ikonia> goddard: lamp stack will work great on a desktop, no problem there
<ikonia> goddard: what else ?
<goddard> bekks: that means moving things twice and what if you have to do it again?
<goddard> it also disregards the current configuration
<bekks> goddard: If you want to do that again, move the vm.
<goddard> which may be different then the new configuration
<goddard> or even different operating systems
<ikonia> goddard: thats how you migrate
<ikonia> you migtate from old to new
<bekks> If you cant create a copy of a service config on anotherhost, maybe you should not migrate stuff.
<goddard> ikonia: which is easy if you are moving to a similar configuration
<ikonia> goddard: what OS does the desktop run
<goddard> ikonia: the transfer will be done by hand
<ikonia> goddard: so ?
<ikonia> thats good
<goddard> no easy button to transfer services
<goddard> why do it twice?
<ikonia> goddard: good
<ikonia> becausae you don't seem to understand how to do it once
<goddard> why replicate the environment and install things twice?
<ikonia> so doing it safe and simple seems the best way
<goddard> that is an huge waste of time
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> it's a simple and safe way
<ikonia> goddard: what OS is the desktop running
<goddard> and i also wouldn't have a vm server
<ikonia> goddard: of course you would, you build it on the VM host
<ikonia> and migrate to it knowing its up, it's routing, its working
<goddard> this is headless
<ikonia> headless is not a problem
<ikonia> not quite sure why thats even being brought up
<ikonia> goddard: what OS is the desktop running
<goddard> ikonia: the workstation is ubuntu
<ikonia> ubuntu what
<goddard> the server is centos
<ikonia> and centos what
<goddard> 16.04
<goddard> centos 7
<ikonia> goddard: and your VM - will the VM be ubuntu or centos
<bekks> And whats the problem with Centos 7, which is support for aeons, still? :D
<goddard> the vm will be ubuntu
<ikonia> goddard: ok - so that is the perfect way to do it
<ikonia> goddard: migrate from centos to your workstation running 16.03
<ikonia> then build your VM host, and your VM guest
<ikonia> then migrate the services back knowing it works
<ikonia> and knowing your vm is up, routed and running stable
<goddard> and then migrate again? and do the work twice?
<ikonia> because it's not
<ikonia> one you've done it once, it's just copying the config giles
<ikonia> file
<goddard> it is already running stable now
<ikonia> what's running stable now ?
<goddard> i will know if it works by building the vm on the workstation and changing the host file
<goddard> then just move the vm to the server
<ikonia> that proves nothing
<goddard> it proves it requires less work
<ikonia> as that will all change when you move it to a difference host with different routing
<ikonia> not it won't
<ikonia> once you've done centos -> ubuntu migration on your desktop
 * bekks wanders off
<goddard> the routing is the same and just a static ip assignment
<ikonia> it's very quick to do ubuntu -> ubuntu migration
<ikonia> goddard: a static ip is not routing or virtual network routing
<ikonia> thats just the presentation
<goddard> so your idea is I should migrate from centos to ubuntu on the work station and then migrate again to the server
<ikonia> goddard: that is the safest approach
<ikonia> you can test the vm properly before migrating services to it
<goddard> my idea is create a vm on the workstation and migrate from the server and then move 1 file to the server after setup
<ikonia> and you can do all the migration work, while leacing your existing server running
<ikonia> goddard: yeah, it's not as simple as moving a file
<ikonia> your setups will not be transportable like that
<goddard> isn't that why people use a vm?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> that is totally do-able and achieveable
<ikonia> just not how you want to do it
<ikonia> and with your understanding
<ikonia> you'll probably understand it better once you build the vm host/guest
<ikonia> and see how things like the network routing is done at a virtual and physical level
<goddard> an easy problem to tackle with 2 ip addresses
<bekks> Nope.
<ikonia> no, it's not
<ikonia> ip addresses are not routing
<ikonia> they are just the presenstation
<goddard> one ip can keep the server running on the workstation while the other gets setup
<bekks> Nope.
<ikonia> I suggest you just do it then
<ikonia> as you'll not listen
<bekks> After finishing the config in your vm, you need to shitut it down for moving it to your server.
<bekks> That means "downtime".
<ikonia> you'll also need to reconfigure the VM
<bekks> You cannot leave the vm up and running while migrating it.
<ikonia> as your workstations hardware and virtual network configuration and routing will be different
<ikonia> which is means your VM may not come up
<ikonia> or appear on the network - so it's down
<ikonia> while you troubleshoot
<ikonia> where as if you have a box up and running and you know it's good, you migrate the services knowing it's working
<ikonia> and you can do it a lot easier on the fly
<goddard> so potential down time is as long as the vm takes to copy
<ikonia> no
<bekks> Even longer.
<ikonia> potentical down time is your vm copy time, your re-configuration time and troubleshooting any problems
<goddard> ikonia: well not re-config time because you can just put the server up after you copy
<ikonia> goddard: no you can't
<ikonia> again - this is what I mean about your lack of understanding
<goddard> it isn't a massivly used server
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> how does it's usage change anything ?
<goddard> it might have small differences like a few emails being recieved
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's not that sort of difference
<ikonia> this is pointless - you seem to be asking "how does this work" then saying "no, thats not how it works" when you are told
<ikonia> what's the point of asking ?
<ikonia> just get on with it
<goddard> so reconfiguring a vm is impossible
<goddard> that is what you are saying
<ikonia> far from it
<goddard> it is so difficult no one can do it
<ikonia> nope
<patdk-lap> it's simple to very annoying
<patdk-lap> but it is never foolproof
<ikonia> it depends on the hosts and guest configuration
<goddard> this is a simple network
<ikonia> no - it's not
<goddard> this isn't a fortune 500 company
<goddard> haha
<ikonia> because you're on a physical network now,
<ikonia> you'll need to do virtual networking with routing
<ikonia> then routing to the physical network of the host
<goddard> yes and that is why interfaces exist to help with that is it not?
<ikonia> which will be different than your other host
<ikonia> no, it's really not
<ikonia> if you don't understand how it works - no interface will help
<ikonia> building it will probably help you understand which is why I keep suggesting a specific approach
<goddard> the server has a specific ip and then the vm has a specific ip and then you can control ports
<goddard> i don't understand what you are talking about
<ikonia> right - you don't understand
<ikonia> that is the key thing
<patdk-lap> ip's don't work without a proper network
<goddard> that means nothing
<patdk-lap> and since the network is virtual now, that is much more complex
<ikonia> goddard: it means every thing
<ikonia> just because they have the same ip on two different networks, you can't expect them to work the same
<patdk-lap> hell, even though I use esxi and pay vmware for licensing
<patdk-lap> and they make it *very simple*
<patdk-lap> I still have lots of odd issues, and driver problems
<patdk-lap> that only come into play when attempting to do virtual networks that touch physcial networks
<goddard> ive setup tons of vms and exposed them to the internet without problem
<goddard> i dont get what you are going on about
<ikonia> I don't understand how you can "setup tons of vms" and not understand the networking
<ikonia> and if you've done tons of vm's how are you asking us "what software to use" and "how to do this"
<goddard> ikonia: thats becuase the software i use handles it i just give it an ip
<ikonia> goddard: so you've not done anything then
<goddard> i dont have to know how a virtual machine and a physical machine route traffic
<ikonia> you've just used a vm
<goddard> that is the softwares job
<ikonia> you do now
<ikonia> as you want to host it
<ikonia> using a vm is different than hosting a vm host
<patdk-lap> someone had to make that software
<patdk-lap> and have it conform to some kind of network design
<ikonia> goddard: it seems you don't really want to listen to experience - you know it all already, it's easy
<ikonia> so just get on and do it
<patdk-lap> or conform the physical network to it's design
<patdk-lap> either way you need to know how it works
<ikonia> there seems little point in any more discussion
<ikonia> just get on with it
<goddard> ikonia: im trying to understand but how can i know what I don't know
<ikonia> goddard: then start listening
<ikonia> rather than telling us how it works
<ikonia> listen to how it works and try to understand
<goddard> you aren't giving me examples or solutions you are just giving me your alternatives
<ikonia> my alternatives are examples of solutions
<patdk-lap> ah, you want a tutorial
<ikonia> you've got it in your head how it works
<goddard> ikonia: i know and i get that
<patdk-lap> but a tutorial is the same, it conforms things to that users needs
<ikonia> goddard: is there a genuine reason you don't want to do what I've suggested
<ikonia> as I think if you do it how I've suggeted you'll hit some problems, but learn a LOT more
<ikonia> if you do it how you want to do it with the level of understanding you have, you will fail
<terje> anyone know of a tutorial for installing 16.04 + maas + juju + openstack?
<terje> or should I document my adventure.. :)
<ikonia> terje: the software install is easy, you'll need to plan it out as a layout before looking at config options
<ikonia> terje: certainly sounds like something that would be worth documenting depending on your layout
<terje> sure, I have a pretty standard setup I'd imagine.
<goddard_> https://youtu.be/OCMWhAb69ec?t=99
<ikonia> goddard: why are you showing us that ?
<terje> 8 physicals with 3 nic's, 2 disks
<terje> I wish to run ceph for cinder volumes, etc.
<terje> I guess I'll see how it goes.
<goddard_> ikonia: it is a network interface editor screen
<ikonia> terje: get it documented !
<ikonia> goddard_: so ?
<ikonia> goddard_: what does that have to do with anything ?
<goddard_> ikonia: so what complicates would i run into after transfering the vm and how can it be avoided
<ikonia> goddard_: everything I've just said
<ikonia> goddard_: if you're that confident it's that simple/easy - just do it
<ikonia> get on with doing it
<goddard_> ikonia: you just told me it will have a different interface
<ikonia> goddard_: what ?
<ikonia> goddard_: I said nothing about different interfaces
<ikonia> I said having an interface won't help if you don't understand how the networking works
<goddard_> nothing works if you don't understand it but that doesn't help
<ikonia> what ?
<goddard_> dont know how my os does absolutely everything it does but it doesn't prevent me using it
<ikonia> goddard_: why are you not doing this ?
<6A4AA5LGC> ikonia: I will.. just so I can repeat. :)
<ikonia> then get on with doing it
<JaguarDown> Any danger in running apt-get autoremove if aptitude told me to because a bunch of packages are "no longer required?"
<ikonia> JaguarDown: nope
<JaguarDown> Thanks
<JaguarDown> While I'm on the subject...
<JaguarDown> I'm still running 14.04, I suppose I should do a backup etc, but any danger of breaking things by upgrading to 16.04?
<JaguarDown> I'm running pretty standard things like apache, an ircd, email stuff, etc.
<nacc> JaguarDown: i'd wait til 16.04.1 before upgrading
<nacc> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<JaguarDown> Okay, I didn't know that, thanks.
<nacc> JaguarDown: np
<Seveas> JaguarDown: I think you'll be getting the apache 2.2 to 2.4 upgrade, which has some backwards incompatibilities
#ubuntu-server 2016-07-02
<JaguarDown> Seveas: Thanks. I probably had the most basic, default setup possible, it probably won't be hard to reconfigure it.
<LeMike> what the hell? I have an Ubuntu here that connects to an OSX machine with 35 mbit/s (says iperf), the OSX connects with the same rate to the samba-machine. But the Ubuntu-machine only connects to the samba with 10 mbit/s. what is wrong here?
<FarhaadN> syslog logrotate dont work properly, after logrotate , log insert to syslog.1 and syslog emty
<LaserAllan_> hey there guys, I am currently using a python script that I login into from a remote location but for some reason the python script is closing every 3-4 days and it just basically kills the script. I have logged in the python logs which doesn't show anything worthwhile. Is there any particular lgos on the system I can look in?, when i try to connect it basically refuses the connectio
<LaserAllan_> "connection
<Xin> hey all
<Xin> anyone used node before?
<Xin> im just trying to get an up to date version working but im having all sorts of problems heh
<ikonia> Xin: use the version that ubuntu ships
<Xin> ikonia; its two major releases behind
<ikonia> Xin: do you need the later version ?
<ikonia> note the word "need" over want
<Xin> im a dev, I want to develop for the latest, not for something soon to be eol
<ikonia> not what I asked
<FarhaadN> syslog logrotate dont work properly, after logrotate , log insert to syslog.1 and syslog emty
<bekks> FarhaadN: How did you configure the logrotation for the syslog?
<bekks> And which Ubuntu are you using, in particular?
<FarhaadN> bekks: thx for reply
<FarhaadN> bekks: Ubuntu 12.04
<FarhaadN> bekks: http://pastebin.com/VWxEV8j9      here logrotate config file
<ikonia> relaod won't work
<ikonia> you have to restart the syslog after you rotate it that way
<FarhaadN> ikonia: can u help to figure that?
<FarhaadN> ikonia: what scrip use?
<vbotka> FarhaadN: service rsyslog
<systemsgotyou> is LVM recommended for servers?
<systemsgotyou> how come everytime I paste something into vi it leaves off the first character?
<systemsgotyou> nm got it
<systemsgotyou> what would cause a winscp ssh key to be rejected but it works in putty?
#ubuntu-server 2016-07-03
<Xin> lol
<Xin> ask more stuff
<Xin> If I go and see a like, high grade professional criminal defence attorney - and they don't accept my like, business premise, do I still have to pay generally?
<LostSoul_> Hi
<LostSoul_> I'm aving this problem, my wget uses proxy and I can't find where it's set. I checked env http_proxy but it's unset, any tip?
<Xin> LostSoul_; proxy is usually configured per app
<Xin> or set as the adapter gateway
<LostSoul_> Where can I find it? :)
<LostSoul_> Damn Xin
<LostSoul_> You are genius, I have it :)
<LostSoul_> Thanks man
<b4r> what's the part of the kernel boot up called when it changes from big text to smaller text on console?
<Wulf> b4r: mode change? console fonts?
<b4r> ok, so when the mode changes in the beginning of the bootup I get awful looking background and no text, recovery works fine but I don't know what to do after
<b4r> I mean to fix the mode change
<patdk-lap> you mean plymouth?
<b4r> patdk-lap: ok, yes. also pressures esc doesn't yield message display as stated here https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Plymouth/
<linos> anyone know where I can find instructions to create an ubuntu VM and port forward so I can remote login from another machine via chrome or other web browser?
<koliko> I configured freeradius and test it with radtest it was ok but when i try to connect to with myhotspot i have radius manager not responding as a error message. mysql is working fine. Help somebody
<koliko> hello
<koliko> help please google is not helping
#ubuntu-server 2017-06-26
<IShavedForThis_> shit. I disconnected. did anybody respond?
<ChmEarl> IShavedForThis_, use the single ubuntu-server iso and install it with preseed. Works in Xen and kvm
<ChmEarl> 5-6 minutes max. Nobody else responded while you were out
<oerheks> some ideas of security https://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1604-lts-server-part-1-basics
<IShavedForThis_> thanks man. I already have ubuntu server installed and it is used for plex, and other home things, what I want to do is just take maybe 5gb's from one of my drives and place a virtual instance on that
<IShavedForThis_> to make a game server. and since I will have mods/admins I don't want anybody to be able to somehow get around the virtual instance and into my actual machine
<oodani> Hi! I'm having some trouble upgrading my ejabberd installation, and I think it's caused by AppArmor? I'm running 16.04.2 LTS and just tried to install the ejabberd 17.04 package from https://jabber.at/p/apt-repository/  and now it won't launch - it's vague about what's wrong in systemctl status, but in journalctl, I'm seeing warnings like apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/ejabberdctl" name="/usr/lib/". Any idea why this would be
<oodani>  happening? The new ejabberd package does still contain an AppArmor profile, so it should be one that works.
<IShavedForThis_> i'm on 16.04.2lts server by the way.
<oodani> Huh. I managed to fix that by adding "/usr/lib/ r," to my local include for that AppArmor profile. Not totally sure why that's necessary to make ejabberd and AppArmor play nicely, but there you go. (It still didn't wanna launch, but that was my fault for getting ejabberd.yml wrong. :P )
<IShavedForThis_> nice! I would've helped if I knew anything about it lol
<oodani> :)
<nergar> Hello, I have some general docker questions, anyone minds if I ask here? #docker is kinda dead
<teward> nergar: not sure we're the best place for docker questions, a ton of those questions exist in FAQs on the Internet already
<teward> and unless your question is related to docker on ubuntu server, this is probably not the place to ask
<cpaelzer> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<cpaelzer> rbasak: hiho, please ping me once you are around
<cpaelzer> rbasak: After the last update I'm more lost than ever on the ubuntu-virt package bug you had :-)
<rbasak> cpaelzer: ping
<cpaelzer> rbasak: hiho, are you avail for a HO?
<cpaelzer> now I finished my current item, context switch ready :-)
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I'll send you a link and invite
<rbasak> ack
<zioproto> coreycb: hello, I am looking at this repo: https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-dev/ubuntu/+source/python-cinderclient
<zioproto> coreycb: why there is only stable/ocata ? I can find any older stable branch
<zioproto> my goal is to refresh the package to include https://review.openstack.org/#/c/462204/ in stable/newton
<zioproto> what would be the right repo to patch for  python-cinderclient                  1:1.9.0-0ubuntu1~cloud0 ??
<zioproto> jamespage: maybe you also know the answer to this
<jamespage> zioproto: good question
<jamespage> zioproto: I would suspect that @newton we where sufficiently aligned with debian that alot of deps for openstack where just syncs from Debian unstable
<zioproto> later bazaar repo is liberty
<zioproto> Mitaka and Newton are missing
<zioproto> but the version is 1:1.9.0-0ubuntu1~cloud0
<zioproto> that ~cloud0 means it was built from the cloud archive, no ?
<zioproto> I try to explain my self better
<jamespage> zioproto: pushed a stable/newton branch with 1:1.9.0-0ubuntu1
<zioproto> oh great !
<jamespage> zioproto: you won't normally find a ~cloudX version in a git repo - that's a auto-backport version
<jamespage> zioproto: remember that all openstack pkgs come from Ubuntu initially - newton sources from yakkety
<zioproto> ok
<zioproto> perfect, looks like everything is there now
<zioproto> also the new tarballs in pristine-tar
<zioproto> I will try to compile
<zioproto> the new package
<cpaelzer> thanks rbasak I experimentally created my own ubunut-meta content generated via germinate now
<cpaelzer> more puzzles fall into place - thanks for the right hints where to start
<rbasak> cpaelzer: you're welcome. Sorry my comment was misleading.
<ahasenack> which team would triage this bug, kernel? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zfs-linux/+bug/1685528
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1685528 in zfs-linux (Ubuntu) "ZFS initramfs mounts dataset explicitly set not to be mounted, causing boot process to fail" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ahasenack> it's a userland zfs issue
<ahasenack> or foundations, since it's initramfs related?
<zioproto> jamespage: https://code.launchpad.net/~zioproto/ubuntu/+source/python-cinderclient/+git/python-cinderclient/+merge/326291
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: kernel IMHO
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: being a "FS thing"
<ahasenack> ok
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: also looking at the PPU permissions I see cking
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: you might ask him for more experience around it
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: that is https://launchpad.net/~colin-king, but I don't see him aroung atm
<jamespage> zioproto: is there a 1.9.x point release that includes that fix?
<zioproto> jamespage: no is only in stable/newton
<zioproto> you can check looking here: https://review.openstack.org/#/c/462204/ there is a "Included in" button. It shows only stable/newton
<frickler> mdeslaur: I'm currently getting errors from LP when trying to update https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openvpn/+bug/1700079, here is the dpkg.log output http://paste.ubuntu.com/24956199/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1700079 in openvpn (Ubuntu) "openvpn broken after unattended security upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mdeslaur> frickler: thanks, I'll add it
<cncr04s> how would you find out if 14.04 supports any particular 10gig nic
<RoyK> cncr04s: which 10gig nic?
<RoyK> cncr04s: the support lies in the kernel, not in the distro
<cncr04s> any 10gig nic
<cncr04s> which ones should I look for
<cncr04s> preferably ones under 100$
<genii> The cheapest you're going to find will be 3-4 times that
<genii> Unless it's been pulled from a working server and being sold used for maybe $150-200
<genii> Anyway... look for Intel and QLogic chipsets
<ahasenack> nacc: hi, around?
<ahasenack> rbasak: still around?
<dpb1> ahasenack: what do you need?
<ahasenack> just merge workflow questions
<dpb1> k
<hehehe_off> hello
<ahasenack> the hardest part so far has been the changelog
<ahasenack> how do I record that this delta in particular was dropped, for example:
<ahasenack>     - d/control: add libcephfs-dev as b-d to build vfs_ceph
<ahasenack> it's not a debian/patch/
<ahasenack> and it's not like the adding of libcephfs-dev was dropped
<ahasenack> it was used by debian, so it's no longer a delta
<ahasenack> I can't say "no longer adding libcephfs-dev"
<nacc> ahasenack: simply http://paste.ubuntu.com/24957516/
<ahasenack> doesn't that mean that we no longer carry libcephfs-dev as a b-d?
<ahasenack> it's what I would think if I read that
<nacc> ahasenack: no, it means we've dropped it as delta relative to the new/debian version
<ahasenack> ok
<ahasenack> nacc: are you back fully? I have one more question :)
<nacc> ahasenack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24957528/ maybe is more clear
<ahasenack> that's better
<hashwagon> Anyone know if it's possible to have a samba shared printer automatically setup on a freshly installed ubuntu server? Is it as simple as copying over /etc/cups directory from a pre-existing system and starting the cups services?
<ahasenack> probably not
<ahasenack> but if your ubuntu server is configured to use the printer already, samba should just pick it up I think
<ahasenack> there is a default [print$] share
<ahasenack> and [printers]
<hashwagon> Okay thanks, I wasn't sure where to start as my search engine results weren't helping much.
<ahasenack> get it working with ubuntu first, then install and worry about samba
<ahasenack> hm, that empty commit is showing up commented in the rebase -i now
<ahasenack> # pick 9ced15d621657d576cc17417d8230ecb157dad44 * Drop:     - d/control: add libcephfs-dev as b-d to build vfs_ceph       [ Fixed in Debian 2:4.6.5+dfsg-2 ]
<ahasenack> and now showing up at all in d/changelog after I reconstruct-changelog
<ahasenack> yep, changelogs are hard
<ahasenack> and now that disappeared
<nacc> ahasenack: right, so you have to keep it in the rebase log each time
<nacc> ahasenack: or pass --keep-empty
<nacc> ahasenack: 'keep it in the rebase log' --> uncomment it
<ahasenack> I didn't, now it's gone
<ahasenack> I'm starting this is too much work just to keep a commit message that will be later used to reconstruct the d/changelog
<nacc> ahasenack: so you have the line above, you can easily do another rebase and put it back in
<ahasenack> I might as well make a note on paper
<nacc> ahasenack: once you get the hang of it, it's easy
<nacc> ahasenack: git doesn't really like empty commits by default
<ahasenack> nor empty directories
<nacc> ahasenack: you *can* of course also do what you're saying -- make notes, etc.
<ahasenack> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24957999/ both of these are drops
<ahasenack> but the topmost one has no "Drop:" header, because I expect it to be put below the second one when the changelog is reconstructed
<nacc> ahasenack: yep, seems right
<ahasenack> if that's correct, it leads to a bad commit message in 8547bbbdfa4f2e259ebc6c81c1c5216274049c11
<nacc> ahasenack: you can also have Drop: in each, and then you'd need to do some editing
<ahasenack> just looking at that commit message doesn't dell you what happened to that file
<nacc> ahasenack: 'bad commit message'?
<nacc> ahasenack: well, that's semantically up to you :)
<ahasenack> the commit message for 8547bbbdfa4f2e259ebc6c81c1c5216274049c11 in itself doesn't say it was dropped
<nacc> ahasenack: IMO, I see that it's a nested changelog entry and it's nested below something prior to it
<ahasenack> the only reason it is what it is is because I'm thinking ahead about debian/changelog
<nacc> ahasenack: it's all just convention
<ahasenack> I'm spending way too much time thinking about how the future d/changelog will be rendered, instead of focusing on the actual important changes
<ahasenack> nacc: here is a conundrum: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24957369/ I can't really remove those two changes
<ahasenack> on paper, they cancel each other out
<ahasenack> but in real life, one of them had a mistake and didn't completely undo what the former one did: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1700527
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1700527 in samba (Ubuntu) "removal of patch fix-1584485-trusty missed a d/rules change" [Low,In progress]
<nacc> ahasenack: right, so it'd be a partial drop?
<ahasenack> so I kept both picks
<ahasenack> and will see what happens
<nacc> ahasenack: since the last upload (aiui) of that removal fix was in artful, you can just finish it in this merge
<ahasenack> nacc: I made an MP already for that, it's in the bug mentioned above
<ahasenack> I also updated the SRU MP
<nacc> ahasenack: right, but it's racy now -- e.g., either your merge or the above fix needs to go in first, which will change the other
<ahasenack> I'd say the above goes in first
<ahasenack> the bug fix
<ahasenack> I never know what will happen first, since I have to wait for sponsorship, so I just do it all and adapt when one or the other happens :)
<nacc> ahasenack: true -- i think you can also make one MP depend on another
<ahasenack> nacc: there is no bug requesting the merge, how do people usually proceed? File a bug? Or just the MP and ping for sponsorship?
<nacc> ahasenack: right, file the bug (not explicitly required but good practice, since you need sponsorship)
<ahasenack> ok
<nacc> ahasenack: andthe update the changelog of your MP to close the bug (e.g., Merge from Debian unstable (LP: #...). Remaining changes:
<nacc> ahasenack: that's waht the --bug parameter to `git ubuntu merge` inserts
<ahasenack> nacc: and indent everything to the right?
<ahasenack> ah, no, it will say the bug number in the "Remaining changes" line, ok
<nacc> ahasenack: right
<ahasenack> nacc: I cannot use the --bug parameter when finishing the merge?
<ahasenack> if I didn't use it when starting?
<nacc> ahasenack: right, because it uses that for tagging and references
<nacc> ahasenack: it's sort of an oversight (the --bug thing is newer)
<nacc> ahasenack: feel free to file a bug (ironically)
<nacc> ahasenack: really, eventually, I want `git ubuntu merge finish` to not take any parameters, just wahtever start was given
<nacc> ahasenack: i *think* could work around by manually creating the tags (basically, the bug acts like a namespace for the merge workflow). If we can't find the bug tags, though, we should fall back to the non-bug ones, if we can find them, and they make sense (that's the bug you can file, if you like)
#ubuntu-server 2017-06-27
<hehehe> faq
<hehehe> https://bubble.is/faq
<sarnold> haha "built a twitter clone in four days"
<hehehe> yes its possible
<hehehe> do u have reasons to say otherwise?
<hehehe> http://blog.appswithoutcode.com/2015/09/29/building-without-code-part-3-4/
 * hehehe sticks fork in developers ass
<hehehe> :)
<hehehe> at last
<hehehe> sarnold could it be that bubble currently is most powerful language?
<hehehe> :))))
<dpb1> bash is of course the most powerful.
<waters33637_> Question: Iinstalled ubuntu core on my pi .. then installed pinano ... when i try and use pinano to edit a file i get a permissions error .. even if i use sudo ...but vi workd fine ... what am i missing?
<cpaelzer> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<hehehe> lordievader: did u code in bubble?
<lordievader> Bubbble?
<lordievader> -b
<hehehe> lordievader:  yes bubble.is
<hehehe> seems neat
<lordievader> Blegh, point and click. Just give me vim.
<hehehe> lol vim
<hehehe> its way more powerful
<hehehe> it replaces all codoing
<hehehe> its new way to code
<Ussat> new way to code....um, sure
<hehehe> yez
<hehehe> so 0 need to tech founders
<hehehe> they have some showcase sites
<hehehe> I just saw it recently and its a thing
<hehehe> plus their version is closed, soon maybe open source
<hehehe> 'I use similar product and dev speed is fast
<hehehe> current ways to code nowdays in fact soon to become hobby land
<hehehe> at least in saas and apps arena
<Ussat> um...sure
<hehehe> Ussat: https://valuemyplace.co.uk/
<hehehe> bubble
<hehehe> do u see any faults?
<hehehe> i dont
<hehehe> gosh people this is IT
<lordievader> hehehe: No one is stopping you from coding in that language. Just don't think many programmers are waiting for a visual language.
<cpaelzer> there might be many "people" waiting, but not who you'd already consider a classic programmer I'd think
<cpaelzer> visual programming implies something visual - and working around ubuntu-server here most thinhs are not visual
<cpaelzer> they are functional :-)
<hehehe> u can drag and drop functionality
<hehehe> visual building of logical network
<cpaelzer> as a mindset: we took our interns the mouse away the first week to get them used to "the right way"
<cpaelzer> damn touchscreens, can't take that away :-)
<hehehe> cpaelzer: there are ways :) thats all
<hehehe> whatever works
<cpaelzer> ack on that
<cpaelzer> different problems - different solutions
<hehehe> first programming languages were made by geeks for geeks
<hehehe> now there is new wave :D
<hehehe> visual languages made by  visually oriebted people
<hehehe> and most humans think in images
<hehehe> so its pretty logical evolutionary step
<hehehe> *oriented
<hehehe> find - can be magnifying loop icon , | can be pipe icon
<hehehe> visually represented syntax
<hehehe> and visual logic
<cpaelzer> I'll wait for the visually oriented network driver then
<lordievader> Oe, can you see the packets fly by?
<lordievader> And wave at them?
<hehehe> visual logic blocks
<hehehe> behind drag and drop
<zetheroo> How does /etc/mysql/debian.cnf get it's credentials?
<zetheroo> I am told that /etc/logrotate.d/mysql-server is a 'debian thing' ... well it's not working (in Ubuntu 16.04)
<rbasak> zetheroo: do you think it's a bug in Ubuntu 16.04 or a configuration issue. If you think it's a bug, is there a bug filed please?
<rbasak> zetheroo: /etc/mysql/debian.cnf used to be written from the mysql-server-5.7.postinst. It may not be needed any more; I don't recall.
<zetheroo> rbasak: I don't know what it is, except that I've been now to several channels and bascially am being sent around in a loop
<rbasak> zetheroo: do you have steps to reproduce the problem?
<zetheroo> yes, /etc/mysql/debian.cnf doesn't have the passwords in there but it also seems like it's not getting them automatically
<zetheroo> and apparently one shouldn't edit it manually
<rbasak> If you have steps to reproduce then please file a bug.
<mdeslaur> cpaelzer: hi! do you have an exim4 merge planned soon?
<zetheroo> I've just renamed the file /etc/logrotate.d/mysql-server so hopefully it will stop mucking about ... also with logs which don't exist
<zetheroo> and then spamming messages like https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24962955/
<rbasak> root@localhost is supposed to use Unix domain socket authentication. Have you disabled that somehow?
<zetheroo> rbasak: something about a socket rings a bell
<zetheroo> where would that be set?
<rbasak> Somewhere inside MySQL. I don't know the details, sorry.
<rbasak> I believe there's a standard table or set of tables that control auth.
<cpaelzer> mdeslaur: no
<cpaelzer> mdeslaur: I thought we merged already this cycle
<cpaelzer> mdeslaur: let me check brain vs fact
<mdeslaur> cpaelzer: there was a security update
<cpaelzer> ah no sorry, was not on my map
<cpaelzer> considered it done for artful so far
<cpaelzer> so that sec stuff is in 4.89-3 ?
<cpaelzer> mdeslaur: I'd volunteer, but I'm off tomorrow and kids are sick - so maybe not this time
<mdeslaur> cpaelzer: ok, I'll handle it, just didn't want to step on your toes, thanks!
<zetheroo> rbasak: apparently because I am using mariadb the authentication socket thing doesn't apply!?
<rbasak> On 16.04?
<zetheroo> yes
<rbasak> You could have said that before :-/
<rbasak> Have you ever had MySQL installed on that system before?
<zetheroo> might have initially had mysql installed ... can't be certain now
<rbasak> There are known bugs in trying to switch between the two on the same system.
<rbasak> Start by checking that /etc/mysql and /etc/logrotate.d/mysql-server and the init scripts match what you'd get installing MariaDB on a fresh 16.04 system.
<rbasak> As for the database itself, that may need fixing up too, but I don't know how. MariaDB people may know better.
<zetheroo> and what if I just deleted that /etc/logrotate.d/mysql-server file ...
<rbasak> Then you wouldn't get log rotation and your disk will fill up in time.
<zetheroo> alright, well I set the credentials manually in the debian.cnf file ...
<zetheroo> will see if that worksover the next few days
<cpaelzer> rbasak: nacc_: uh I just realized the libvirt git carries an empty directory
<cpaelzer> I mean in git, not the tarball
<cpaelzer> you might in regard to bug 1687057 want to check how they done that
<ubottu> bug 1687057 in dgit (Debian) "git cannot represent empty directories by default" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687057
<rbasak> cpaelzer: does it have a dotfile in it?
<rbasak> cpaelzer: or is it perhaps created by the build system and then .gitignored?
<cpaelzer> rbasak: no dotfile and it is present right after git clone
<cpaelzer> which is what made me realize it might be interesting
<rbasak> cpaelzer: clone URL please?
<cpaelzer> rbasak: git://libvirt.org/libvirt.git
<rbasak> thanks
<cpaelzer> it might be related to .gitmodules
<cpaelzer> there is a submodule reffing to that path
<cpaelzer> but then if that is "a trick" to store an empty dir we might as well generate that
<cpaelzer> please have a look, I hope it inspires new ideas
<cpaelzer> rbasak: also did you see on -devel there is actually a solution to the package version question I had
<cpaelzer> via dh_gencontrol -- -v
<cpaelzer> just FYI
<emora> Running 4.3.11 on Ubuntu Server 16.04. I have poor performance with high iowait. dmbd will often be >90% with very high %util on disk device. System iowait reaches averages of 20 or 30% regularly.
<emora> Disk transfer rates are very good.
<emora> Any suggestions on what could be causing it to block and wait?
<nacc> emora: that's not an ubuntu kernel
<emora> The machine has a Supermicro AOC LSI 3108 RAID controller
<emora> Its ubuntu server 16.04 -  Build host:  Linux lgw01-50 4.4.0-78-generic #99-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 27 15:29:09 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nacc> emora: then why did you say 4.3.11?
<nacc> emora: wait, that's the build host, not your host.
<emora> Sorry, meant to say Samba 4.3.11
<emora> uname -a = 4.4.0-78-generic #99-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 27 15:29:09 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<emora> disk performance seems very unstable
<emora> a dd with a block size of 1G  will show anything from 350 to 800 MB/s
<emora> hdparm 8060.38 MB/sec cached and 821.66 MB/sec buffered
<emora> network throughput (measured with iperf) hits 45 Gbps
<emora> The high iowait and high %util on the block devices makes me think it's disk related
<emora> any suggestions?
<emora> aside from system (kworker) the only process that shows io latency is smbd
<nacc> rbasak: the src:git error is a pristine-tar failure. So it's blocked by that (reproduces with just pristine-tar in my new branch as well). LP: #1699887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1699887 in usd-importer "src:git fails to import due to `gbp import-orig` failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699887
<rbasak> Interesting. Thanks!
<nacc> rbasak: i've filed a bug (linked there) with debian already, just waiting to hear back
<redvic> greetings,
<redvic> firefox and chrome have declared localhost insecure and not encrypted thus can not access cups please help
<nacc> redvic: are you trying to navigate to https://localhost:631 ?
<nacc> redvic: as opposed to http://localhost:631
<redvic> nacc, just localhost I will try with https
<nacc> redvic: well, i was just checking, here on 17.10 on my laptop, i'm able to navigate to http://localhost:631 without warning and https: prompts correctly that it can't verify the cert
<nacc> redvic: works in both firefox and chrome.
<redvic> nacc, if i use https it works asks for security exception but at least it works http fails
<nacc> redvic: what version of ubuntu?
<redvic> 16.04 LTS I only use LTS
<dpb1> we don't trust the snakeoil cert by default.  this is expected
<dpb1> ?
<Poster> afaik it is just a self signed certificate to get you started
<nacc> redvic: ok, let me see if i can reproduce it
<nacc> redvic: in a 16.04 VM, http://localhost:631 works fine
<nacc> redvic: in FF. Can you take a screenshot?
<redvic> nacc, i am new to irc can you explain FF
<nacc> redvic: Firefox
<redvic> nacc, oh ok where do I send the screenshot?
<nacc> !imgur | redvic
<nacc> !screenshots | redvic
<ubottu> redvic: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<redvic> ubottu, thx screen shot no prop easy to do, like i said new to irc
<ubottu> redvic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<redvic> nacc, http://imgur.com/a/VyEK7
<redvic> nacc, did you check?
<hehehe> hi
<hehehe> is it wise to conf server to auto update?
<hehehe> I dont want to upgrade from 16 to 17 but update
<hehehe> for security
<nacc> redvic: looking, sorry was away from keyboard
<nacc> hehehe: auto update? as in `sudo apt update`? That won't upgrade any packages, just cahnges the package list locally
<nacc> redvic: hrm, that's not a security emssage
<nacc> redvic: it says there is no webserver listening on 631
<dpb1> hehehe: I recommend auto-updating, yes
<dpb1> hehehe: it's the reason we have it on by default in 16.04 new installs
<hehehe> dpb1: nice
<hehehe> how I can check if its enabled by default  on mine?
<hehehe> just to be 100% sure
<dpb1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades
<hehehe> ty
<hehehe> and is there a way similar to somehow detect dodgy things like keyloggers
<hehehe> *a way to
<redvic> nacc, thanks alot
<nacc> redvic: did you figure it out?
<hallyn> kirkland: where should one file bugs against manpages.ubuntu.com?
<kirkland> hallyn: bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manpage-repository
<hallyn> cool thx
<hallyn> (cf bug 1700812)
<ubottu> bug 1700812 in libcap2 (Ubuntu) "pam_cap is provided by the libpam-cap package on x86_64 xenial" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700812
<hallyn> linked
#ubuntu-server 2017-06-28
<DammitJim> do you guys know why I'm getting this message? WARNING: Security updates for your current Hardware Enablement Stack
<DammitJim> ended on 2016-08-04
<DammitJim> but when I run hwe-support-status --verbose
<DammitJim> I get: Your Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is supported until April 2019.
<DammitJim> did I do something wrong when I upgraded the hwe?
<dpb1> DammitJim: you get that on login?
<dpb1> (in motd)
<DammitJim> yes
<dpb1> `lsb-release -d` shows?
<DammitJim> ack, I don't have that package installed
<DammitJim> do I really need to install it?
<dpb1> err
<dpb1> lsb_release -d
<DammitJim> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<compdoc> yikes
<dpb1> hrm
<dpb1> hwe-support-status and the motd snippet are not agreeing here.
<dpb1> DammitJim: did you just recently upgrade to the xenial hwe stack?
<dpb1> (16.04)
<DammitJim> right!
<DammitJim> yes, I did it this morning
<DammitJim> and I've been updating servers for a month now
<DammitJim> and today is the first time that this happens (I've been using scripts)
<aadi> join channel #ubuntu
<dpb1> DammitJim: good.  this feels like a simple bug in the motd update script
<dpb1> "simple"
<dpb1> DammitJim: I'm not sure what package installs that, or I would say "file a bug on this package".   perhaps someone else knows
<nacc> dpb1: install what?
<DammitJim> ok
<dpb1> the motd.d that is printing WARNING: Security updates for your current Hardware Enablement Stack ended on 2016-08-04
<dpb1> nacc: ^
<dpb1> (14.04)
<nacc> update-notifier-common: /etc/update-motd.d/95-hwe-eol
<nacc> is that it?
<nacc> from src:update-notifier
<DammitJim> what do I need to run?
<nacc> DammitJim: `apport-bug update-notifier-common` i think. Is this desktop or server?
<DammitJim> server
<nacc> DammitJim: i'm not sure what the bug reporting tool is on server, tbh, you can just file it on launchpad directly (against update-notifier)
<DammitJim> ok
<nacc> DammitJim: the script that is generating the motd message is: /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-hwe-eol
<nacc> DammitJim: if you want to debug it a bit
<nacc> DammitJim: actually, hrm
<nacc> DammitJim: in my 16.04 lxd, i'm not actually seeing a hwe-support-status command (nor one in xenial's archives)
<nacc> DammitJim: can you do a `dpkg -S hwe-support-status` ?
<lachokds> hello everyone
<lachokds> this might be a bit odd of a question, but is there a way to directly upgrade a server instance from 8.04 to 16.04, that doesn't involve reinstalling?
<nacc> lachokds: no, you can't directly do it even when 8.04 was supported
<nacc> lachokds: you'd need to do 8.04 -> 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04 -> 16.04
<nacc> !eolupgrade | lachokds
<ubottu> lachokds: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> lachokds: but honestly, you're better off reinstalling, I'd say
<nacc> lachokds: that's a silly number of EOL upgrades before you even get to the supported state
<lachokds> thanks
<lachokds> actually yeah, I was trying to upgrade to 10.04 but then my whole system became unbootable
<lachokds> after restoring from backups I was wondering what else I could do
<nacc> lachokds: how did you upgrade to 10.04? following the above?
<lachokds> yeah, I changed the sources.list file to point to old-releases.ubuntu.com and went from there
<nacc> lachokds: ah ok
<lachokds> I think it might have been that I chose the package maintainer's version for grub
<lachokds> do you think I should try once again with the original grub version in the system?
<nacc> lachokds: i have no idea. my opinion is you've waiting far too long to do this update. You've been unsupported for years (at least 4 years?), and insecure as well. You might as well reinstall.
<genii> You'd be much better off with a clean install to 16.04
<lachokds> nacc: I know, I just got the assignment to work on this server. I guess it's gonna be a very interesting conversation :-P
<nacc> lachokds: is this a production environment?
<lachokds> genii: thanks
<lachokds> nacc: seems like so, though I don't really know why it wasn't upgraded before. Anyways, thanks!
<nacc> lachokds: that seems even worse, then, yeah ...
<dpb1> nacc: seems like it's just trusty
<nacc> dpb1: yeah, so i think that could be the problem
<nacc> dpb1: something wasn't removed properly
<nacc> dpb1: as it shouldn't exist on xenial?
<dpb1> nacc: feels very weird to me too
<nacc> dpb1: yeah, i'm not sure if that's intentional
<nacc> dpb1: and oddly it *does* exist on 17.10
<dpb1> wth
<lachokds> dpb1: what ?
<nacc> lachokds: we're talking about DammitJim's issue from earlier
<lachokds> sorry, I wasn't connected
<lachokds> my apologies
<nacc> lachokds: np
<dpb1> lachokds: sorry, multiple conversations going at a time. :)
<dpb1> lachokds: I'm impressed you found an 8.04 server out there.  good luck. :)
<nacc> s/im/de/ :)
<dpb1> nacc: lol
<lachokds> nacc: thanks, I guess (?) hehe :)
<Ssandy> hello
<JPelletier> Hi, my Ubuntu Server is randomly freezing after Grub menu on reboot. Can I find a log somewhere to help me diagnose what happen? Nothing is logged in journalctl
<TafThorne> Does it show anything on the screen?
<TafThorne> Does hittign the Esc key make it show anything?
<TafThorne> Have you tried going down to the Advanced options section ont he menu and booting with an older kernel ?
<JPelletier> Black screen, hitting ESC or shift do nothing. I've  tried with ubuntu 16.04.02 LTS (kernel 4.8) - Same issue
<DammitJim> nacc... mine is on 14.04
<DammitJim> dpkg -S hwe-support-status
<DammitJim> update-manager-core: /usr/bin/hwe-support-status
<nacc> DammitJim: oh I'm sorry, I misread dpb1's comment (xenial hwe stack can mean two different things)
<nacc> DammitJim: in your case, you are on 14.04.5 now?
<DammitJim> yes
<nacc> DammitJim: afaict, on trusty, the MOTD should match what `hwe-support-status` outputs... I suppose there is a window while the file is being updated ont he first boot
<DammitJim> hhmmmm... maybe I should restart again?
<DammitJim> exit
<nacc> DammitJim: if it's not too much hassle, that would be good to test, or you can just login again (in theory). I'm not sure when motd gets regenned
<dpb1> he really restarted
<dpb1> :)
<ahasenack> nacc: just for kicks, I'm trying another merge: bind9
<ahasenack> nacc: something new: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24974070/
<ahasenack> nacc: the commented pick lines
<ahasenack> should I leave them like that and only work on the rest?
<ahasenack> they all look like empty commits
<nacc> ahasenack: it's referred to in wiki: 2.2.5.4 -- but i forgot to update the later portion at 2.3.2
<ahasenack> ah, right
<nacc> fixing now
<ahasenack> thx
<nacc> ahasenack: added 2.3.2.3
<ahasenack> o/
<nacc> stgraber: just got the update to lxd on artful, now my containers won't start :)
<stgraber> nacc: what error are you getting?
<nacc> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24974162/
<nacc> stgraber: it creates it, but it's "STOPPED". Manually starting it works
<nacc> stgraber: i don't see a reboot request in /var/run/reboot-required, so I hadn't rebooted yet
<Masterphi> Hey guys, I'm getting this WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! libexpat1 libgraphite2-3    should I proceed with the install?
<nacc> Masterphi: can you pastebin `apt-cache policy libexpat1 libgraphite2-3` ?
<Masterphi> yah, right away
<Masterphi> nacc: https://pastebin.com/7i69mf6D
<nacc> Masterphi: that's debian not ubuntu
<Masterphi> heh, right. This VM isn't ubuntu
<Masterphi> oops
<ahasenack> debian/patches/series must be the conflict champion
<nacc> ahasenack: often, yes
<ahasenack> nacc: do you prefer a certain order when decomposing a big change? debian/changelog order, or debian/patches/series order?
<nacc> ahasenack: so it's one logical change that is in a bunch of places?
<ahasenack> one logical change has two debian/patches
<ahasenack> and they are not together in series
<ahasenack> nacc: it's the CVE-2016-8864 fix: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24974239/
<ahasenack> they added a cve patch, and a fix for a regression in that patch as a separate patch
<ahasenack> at the same time
<ahasenack> and that 10.1ubuntu3 package wasn't even published it seems: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-10.1ubuntu3
<nacc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+publishinghistory
<nacc> use that --^
<ahasenack> superseeded, deleted
<nacc> ahasenack: the individual page reflects what is currently in the archive, iirc
<nacc> ahasenack: as opposed to if it was ever published (as this one was)
<ahasenack> the dates are odd
<nacc> ahasenack: i'm confused, the change that shoulud be in that bit of delta is only in rt43779.patch on my reading
<ahasenack> both patch files are there
<nacc> ahasenack: let me look in the repo
<ahasenack> diff from previous, in lp: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/303851673/bind9_1%3A9.10.3.dfsg.P4-10.1ubuntu2_1%3A9.10.3.dfsg.P4-10.1ubuntu3.diff.gz
<ahasenack> CVE-2016-8864.patch is added
<ahasenack> as is rt43779.patch
<nacc> mdeslaur: --^ can you clarify?
<nacc> ahasenack: it might be that it's really two changes, or since they were fixing CVE-2016-8864, and new this further fix was needed, but they hadn't published the CVE fix yet
<nacc> ahasenack: just the changelog doesn't make that clear
<nacc> and ubuntu4 has a further fix
<mdeslaur> huh? it should be in ubuntu2
<ahasenack> and the one in ubuntu4 introduces no new patch, according to the changelog
<ahasenack> I think what doesn't have a new cve number is the two regressions
<ahasenack> mdeslaur: actually, according to https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3119-1/, the fix for CVE-2016-8864 should be in 1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-10.1ubuntu1.1 (zesty) or 1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-8ubuntu1.2 (xenial)
<ahasenack> ah
<ahasenack> 1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-8ubuntu1.2 is what introduces the patch in the case of yakkety, for example
<ahasenack> er
<ahasenack> copy&paste error
<ahasenack> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-10.1ubuntu1.1
<ahasenack> man, sometimes I wished all packages had the ubuntu release number in them
<mdeslaur> wait a sec, I'm confused now
 * mdeslaur looks
<ahasenack> nacc: i don't see any ubuntuN.M in the rebase (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24974070/), all are ubuntuN, if that matters
<stgraber> nacc: let me see
<ahasenack> mdeslaur: we were wondering about the order of events, it looked like the fix for CVE-2016-8864 was added at the same time as one of its regression fixes  rt43779.patch
<nacc> ahasenack: oh wait, a security update to xenial won't show up in the merge
<stgraber> nacc: I'm sure it's got something to do with the random name, but we have a test for that and it's passing, so I'm kinda confused as to what's going on here :)
<nacc> stgraber: yeah. I can reboot if you think it'd fix it
<stgraber> nacc: nope, got the same here
<nacc> stgraber: oh ok :)
<nacc> stgraber: that's reassuring at least :)
<stgraber> nacc: looking into it now, I have a feeling it's going to be a very stupid issue
<mdeslaur> ahasenack, nacc: yes, it looks like zesty was missing CVE-2016-8864, and I added it at the same time as the other stuff, but forgot to add it to the changelog
<mdeslaur> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/303851673/bind9_1%3A9.10.3.dfsg.P4-10.1ubuntu2_1%3A9.10.3.dfsg.P4-10.1ubuntu3.diff.gz
<ahasenack> mdeslaur: and when you say "no CVE number", you mean no CVE number for the regression?
<stgraber> nacc: we effectively rewrote the entire client code between 2.14 and 2.15, so that kind of regressions are unfortunately kinda expected... will update the testsuite
<mdeslaur> yes, for the regression fix
<ahasenack> or no new cve patch? Or what?
<nacc> mdeslaur: yep, that makese sense
<ahasenack> ok
<nacc> ahasenack: sorry, i see it's a fix in zesty (not zesty-security), so it's correct for it to merge
<nacc> ahasenack: the N.M uploads won't typically show up in a merge, they aren't in artful's history
<stgraber> nacc: sure enough, it's a stupid mistake... fixed
<nacc> stgraber: yep, i saw that in d/changelog, so figured it was a dogfood situation :)
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~$ lxc launch ubuntu-daily:artful
<stgraber> Creating the container
<stgraber> Container name is: rare-gopher
<stgraber> Starting rare-gopher
<nacc> stgraber: i just happened to be heavily using lxd at the time :)
<stgraber> nacc: if you use fixed names that'll work fine, it's just the logic to fetch the random name back from the daemon that's broken
<nacc> stgraber: cool, will adjust my flow for now
<stgraber> nacc: will send a branch in a few minutes, once merged, I'll cherry-pick the fix in the package, so everything should be back to normal by tomorrow morning (unless adt takes forever)
<nacc> stgraber: great, thanks!
<nacc> stgraber: while i have you, is there a file limit to how many files can be pushed by `lxc file push` ?
<stgraber> nacc: I don't think so. We don't have batch sending so we just do a request for each arg. That'd make the limit be the maximum number of args you can have on the cmdline
<nacc> stgraber: ok, i hit something funky with `lxc file push -r` as well ... but i'll debug it a bit more locally
<stgraber> nacc: https://github.com/lxc/lxd/pull/3463
<nacc> stgraber: great, thanks
<ahasenack> man, are these bind9 patches big
<ahasenack> scary stuff, that so much code had to be changed
<dpb1> in perhaps the most mature product in the world
<ahasenack> -rw-rw-r-- 1 andreas andreas 5,4K Jun 28 15:53 CVE-2017-3135.patch
<ahasenack> and this is a regression patch in a *security* patch:
<ahasenack> -rw-rw-r-- 1 andreas andreas  15K Jun 28 15:53 rt44318.patch
<ahasenack> but, setting the record straight, a lot of that is test changes
<ahasenack> which is good
<ahasenack> mdeslaur: hi, question: we skipped CVE-2016-2775 because it's in lwresd and that package is in universe?
<ahasenack> mdeslaur: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-2775.html
<ahasenack> or that just means it's not as urgent, and it's still work in progress?
<mdeslaur> ahasenack: it means someone from the community has to contribute a debdiff and test it, etc.
<ahasenack> ok
<mdeslaur> I may include it next time, I just keep forgetting
<ahasenack> man, it's harder than I thought to read a conflict in a d/p file
<nacc> ahasenack: right, because it's a conflict in diff
<ahasenack> exactly
<ahasenack> the diff should be the same
<nacc> ahasenack: you get used to it :)
<ahasenack> I mean, the file is named the same :)
<ahasenack> but I want to be sure
<nacc> ahasenack: md5sum it
<ahasenack> nacc: how can I see the two files? git doesn't create .dotfile versions
<ahasenack> 	both added:      debian/patches/CVE-2016-2776.patch
<nacc> ahasenack: i'm not sure i understand your question
<nacc> ahasenack: but you can always do `git show <ref>:/path/to/file`
<ahasenack> I want to quickly see the debian version of that file, and my version
 * ahasenack tries git show
<ahasenack> new/debian
<ahasenack> right
<ahasenack> works
<ahasenack> much metter
<ahasenack> ok, just a dep3 difference, and the usual @line numbers
<ahasenack> nacc: hm, if you could spare a moment
<ahasenack> nacc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24974921/
<ahasenack> debian has that patch already
<ahasenack> slightly different (dep3 header), and of course the series file has conflicts
<ahasenack> how do I drop our change in this case?
<ahasenack> I could rebase --skip, but let's say I want to record this with some sort of commit
 * ahasenack thinks git checkout --ours on both files
<ahasenack> that it becomes an empty commit
<ahasenack> s/that/then/
<nacc> ahasenack: i'm here now
<nacc> ahasenack: can we do a HO?
<ahasenack> sure
<nacc> ahasenack: use the standup one? just easier to discuss the code if we are looking at the same
<ahasenack> nacc: standup, yep
<nacc> ahasenack: omw
<nacc> ahasenack: ORIG_HEAD
<nacc> ahasenack: once all resolved, you'll run `git commit --allow-empty -c ORIG_HEAD`
<ahasenack> nacc: after the empty commit, git rebase --continue is complaining about empty changes, and advising --skip
<nacc> ahasenack: hrm, `git status` says nothing to commit?
<ahasenack> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24975282/
<nacc> ahasenack: ok, then maybe you do need to explicitly --skip it, sorry
<ahasenack> yeah, status is empty
<ahasenack> ok
<ahasenack>   (all conflicts fixed: run "git rebase --continue")
<ahasenack> heh
<ahasenack> nothing to commit, working directory clean
<ahasenack> ok
<Czr3> hi.. Terminal must be at least 80 x 27. and i don't know how to solve this...
<ahasenack> Czr3: what do you mean?
<Czr3> i was installin asterisk 14 on debian 9, then when i used "make menuselect" it said  error: "terminal must be at least 80 x 27"..
<Czr3> installing*
<dpb1> debian 9?
<Czr3> yeap D=
 * dpb1 points at name of channel. :)
<ahasenack> patch 6 out of 12
<ahasenack> phew
<furkan> does anybody here have VMs running with QCOW2 disks under KVM with the discard=unmap setting? fstrim seems to work for me from within the VM, but the disk image size doesn't decrease
<furkan> i'm using pc-i440fx-xenial for the machine type, and virtio-scsi
<ahasenack> that patch for cve 2016 8864 was infamous it seems:
<ahasenack> CVE-2016-8864.patch
<ahasenack> CVE-2016-8864-regression2.patch
<ahasenack> CVE-2016-8864-regression.patch
<ahasenack> furkan: I don't know what discard=unmap does, but regarding qcow2 image sizes, did you check with du and qemu-image info?
<ahasenack> as opposed to ls, I mean
<sarnold> you may need to repack the qcow2 I wouldn't expect them to magically shrink or pass through the holes to the OS
<furkan> discard=unmap enables TRIM on the guest, so it informs the hypervisor of blocks that have been deleted
<furkan> so theoretically that's supposed to allow the image to shrink by itself
<furkan> http://dustymabe.com/2013/06/11/recover-space-from-vm-disk-images-by-using-discardfstrim/
<furkan> so when i run fstrim on the VM, it tells me that it's trimmed 3.8GB, but the image size stays the same
#ubuntu-server 2017-06-29
<bindi> can I bridge a bonded interface?
<cpaelzer> good morning
<cpaelzer> bindi: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-bridging-and-bonding-setup/ maybe?
<cpaelzer> I didn't check the content but it looks just like your question
<bindi> yeah i need to combine a few guides together to accomplish what i want
<bindi> it might be stupid, but want to try at least for the giggles
<bindi> I'm going to give a linux VM two physical NICs, bond them, (preferrably give them an address with dhcp), and then bring that bonded connection back to the host OS with an internal virtual switch (10Gbps)
<bindi> (because windows doesnt support balance-rr bonding)
<cpaelzer> uh that sounds a bit backward-forward-backward :-)
<cpaelzer> but I see your point, and at least for experiments there is nothing that shouldn't be tried
<bindi> hm but now for some reason the vm wont start up :D
<bindi> fun
<bindi> nevermind we're back
<bindi> care to point me to a direction with some keywords perhaps, on how to tackle this =D
<bindi> i wonder if pfSense would be easier..
<lordievader> Good morning
<cpaelzer> hi lordievader
<lordievader> How are you cpaelzer
<cpaelzer> good - and you ?
<lordievader> I'm doing good too
<kickinz1> Yo les gars, petits socis réseau...
<kickinz1> Wrong windows sorry...
<cpaelzer> kickinz1: wanna come back here :-) ?
<kickinz1> cpaelzer, not really, but here just in case someone pings me :)
<rbasak> o/
<kickinz1> rrêté mon vpn sur pfsense, ca fout plus la grouille qu'autre chose...
<cpaelzer> kickinz1: again?
 * kickinz1 hates automatic switching when re-connecting.
<kickinz1> cpaelzer, yes, networking troubles, and my irc client switch channel automatically when it connects to another server. This is not good. so it did it while I was on another window.
 * cpaelzer waits for passwords of kickinz1
<kickinz1> :)
<bindi> umm
<bindi> i just compiled samba 4.6.5 and it says Unknown parameter encountered: "server multi channel support"
<bindi> anyone compile the latest samba and enable multichannel support? unknown parameter "server multi channel support
<Niller1> Any recommendations for a Beysian based spamfilter that is supported on LTS? I have previously been using DAPM with great success.
<Niller1> DSPAM
<fallentree> Niller1: spamassassin?
<ahasenack> Niller1: I think bayes is nowadays just one component of any spam filter
<ahasenack> most should have it
<Niller1> I was never a fan of SA in the past. It may have changed. It had a large overhead.
<fallentree> Niller1: I hear rspamd is quite nice too
<Niller1> was getting 99.5 accuracy with just RBL and DSPAM.
<Niller1> fallentree: i may look at that
<RoyK> and use dmarc, dkim and spf, please
<Niller1> RoyK: Obviously ;)
<Niller1> fallentree: That RSPAMD looks very interesting. Just wondering how well supported it is.
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: hi, do you have a minute?
<ahasenack> rbasak: around?
<Bischoop> Hi
<Bischoop> Does Ubuntu-server comes with Python,CGI?
<fallentree> Bischoop: there are packages you can install yes, depending on what exactly you want.
<Bischoop> fallentree: Practically just for learning, I like Python pretty much and would like practise using it, mixing HTML with Python
<Bischoop> or you you could give a tips how to prepare running Apache for Python too?
<fallentree> Bischoop: you can ask google about setting up Apache with mod_wsgi
<Bischoop> I've apache on Ubuntu perhaps I could skip nicely installing new Ubuntu-server
<Bischoop> fallentree: well of course I can,I could and I done it.
<Bischoop> but the results are giving me ambivalent feelings.
<fallentree> I can't give you any tips myself, I use nginx + uwsgi
<Bischoop> Every sites has different solution how to do it
<fallentree> Bischoop: best to read the mod_wsgi documentation then. https://modwsgi.readthedocs.io/en/develop/
<Bischoop> I'll give it a try then, cheers mate fallentree
<Bischoop> BTW take care of your roots fallentree ;-)
<rbasak> ahasenack: o/
<ahasenack> rbasak: hi
<ahasenack> rbasak: I'm syncing debian's bind9
<ahasenack> rbasak: came across a patch for which I have a question
<ahasenack> rbasak: both debian and ubuntu carry this same security patch
<ahasenack> rbasak: with two slight differences
<ahasenack> rbasak: ubuntu's: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24981252/ it also adds tests
<ahasenack> rbasak: debian's: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24981254/ just the secfix, no test changes
<ahasenack> rbasak: the dep3 header is also different, but I have been favoring the debian one so we can drop delta
<ahasenack> rbasak: but in this case: I favor having the extra tests, but is that enough justification to add a delta and drop a debian patch in favor of ours?
<ahasenack> rbasak: or should I perhaps split that patch into two: one with just the secfix, so we adopt debian's, and one from ubuntu to just add the tests, which would become added delta?
<ahasenack> sorry for the wall of text :)
<rbasak> ahasenack: in what version in Debian was the patch introduced please?
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: sorry to see you only now
<ahasenack> rbasak: 1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-12
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: good morning/afternoon :)
<ahasenack> rbasak: it's CVE-2016-8864.patch
<ahasenack> rbasak: ah, sorry, it's actually CVE-2016-8864-regression.patch
<ahasenack> that patch was a nightmare, it had 2 regressions
<ahasenack> rbasak: it's 1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-12, patch is CVE-2016-8864-regression.patch (debian)
<ahasenack> rbasak: in ubuntu, the "same" patch is rt43779.patch
<rbasak> ahasenack: I think splitting the test out is a good idea. Also worth asking Debian to add the test.
<ahasenack> rbasak: this all might be moot, though, if a new upstream version is released and has these changes incorporated
<rbasak> Yeah
<ahasenack> for the sake of the exercise, I'll split the test out of the patch
<ahasenack> so our delta will be just the test
<ahasenack> (for this case)
<ahasenack> sounds good?
<cpaelzer> I like that approach
<cpaelzer> is there any expectation when a new version will be released to incooperate the change?
<cpaelzer> any regular schedule we might expect
<rbasak> ahasenack: yes
<cpaelzer> just to rate the feasibility of submitting the test to debian
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: I'll check what upstream is doing
<ahasenack> thx
<ahasenack> 9.10.5-P1 is out, we and debian are at 9.10.3-P4
 * ahasenack checks is the patches are there
<ahasenack> yeah, as expected, they are
<ahasenack> but I won't update the version now
<skylite> what does "no DMA platform data" mean in dmesg?
<ahasenack> rbasak: cpaelzer: how does this look for a dep3 description/explanation of the split we just talked about? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24981789/
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: reading
<ahasenack> I'm not finished with it, there are still the other dep3 elements to fill in. This was just the description.
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: I like it - a few empty lines to separate paragraphs maybe
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: can I use plain empty lines, or do I need to use the . trick?
<ahasenack> I forget
<cpaelzer> plain is ok
<ahasenack> ok
<ahasenack> good
<ahasenack> thx
<nacc> rbasak: did you want to do a HO?
<rbasak> nacc: I have another HO shortly, sorry.
<nacc> rbasak: np
<ghost12345> Hello. Can someone help me with MAAS on ubuntu 16.04 ? I have created question https://askubuntu.com/questions/930023/how-to-add-custom-power-type-to-maas-2-1-x-to-use-pc-power-control-using-raspber
<nacc> blake_r: --^ could you help direct them?
<ahasenack> given a gitweb site, one cannot automatically expect a clonable git repo, right? Or infer the url of the git repo
<ahasenack> like https://source.isc.org/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=bind9.git;a=summary
<ahasenack> ah, found it
<ahasenack> https://source.isc.org/git/bind9.git
<ahasenack> was missing the /git/ bit in the middle
<nacc> ahasenack: yeah they have configured their gitweb (I think) to not show the clone urls at the bottom
<nacc> ahasenack: i'm not 100% on that
<whistler102> so I setup the Livepatch service on ubuntu server 16.04, but I'm still getting kernel updates through unattended-upgrades, and thus, I still need to reboot upon upgrade to a newer kernel. I've also yet to see any actual live patching happending through executing the status command. Am I missing something here?
<sdeziel> whistler102: it's normal to still get the kernel updates as normal because they contain more than just the live patches and they also ensure you have everything upon reboot
<whistler102> sdeziel, I suspected as much. Livepatching just seems useless if trying to eliminate reboots
<sdeziel> whistler102: how so? once you have the live patches applied, you don't need to reboot
<sarnold> every site has a different threat model
<sdeziel> the full kernel update is just handy if you happen to reboot
<sarnold> you may be able to avoid reboots with the live updates
<sarnold> maybe not
<sarnold> but they should give you a lot more flexibility in when you schedule them
<whistler102> Ok, got it.
<whistler102> Just curious, would it mess with things if several kernel updates as well as livepatches were installed before a reboot? Or is it safer/proper to always reboot after a kernel update before the next one is released?
<sarnold> whatever order you do things in should work fine
<whistler102> Alright, cheers
#ubuntu-server 2017-06-30
<nacc> rbasak: ok, frustrating time beating my head against the pristine-tar stuff. I think it's going to be a lot of pain to write what `gbp import-orig --pristine-tar` does with all the corner cases, without basically copying all of their code. I've spent (I think) far too much time on it already. I think I see what the problem is with `gbp-import-orig`'s pristine-tar support for multiple tarballs
<tomreyn> is anyone around here aware of an openjdk 8 PPA for 14.04? i can't seem to find any that's just half way current. and some java applications now switch to that as a minimal requirement, citing 'java 7 is EOL'. https://issues.jenkins-ci.org/browse/JENKINS-27624
<tomreyn> many web sites point to matthias kloses' PPA at https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-r/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty but his package is 8 months old
<RoyK> tomreyn: 16.04 is current now, with java 8 and 9 - guess an upgrade to that should be the simple way
<RoyK> 16.04.2, that is - ubuntu is usually quite stable at .1 LTS releases, .2 should be even better
<cpaelzer> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<ahasenack> rbasak: hey, 'morning/afternoon
<ahasenack> rbasak: remember that bind9 merge, where I split out a test hunk from a patch into its own patch?
<ahasenack> rbasak: turns out debian, in one of the other patches, did decide to grab test changes too
<ahasenack> rbasak: so that now conflicts :/
<ahasenack> rbasak: I'm thinking to just drop the new patch about tests, so we are fully in sync with debian, and whenever debian updates the upstream version, the test changes will be there
<ahasenack> we don't run the tests as far as I can see: not in debian/rules, nor as DEP8 tests (there are none)
<cpaelzer> not at all?
<cpaelzer> interesting
<cpaelzer> where did they add the test then?
<cpaelzer> so TL;DR Debian took test and fix - just in two parts and you now drop all of our delta which was test+fix in one
<cpaelzer> sounds right
<cpaelzer> yet I wonder about the not running test - can you point me to a hunk in your repo with the test in a patch or so?
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: you didn't upload any bind9 to https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/+git yet
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: if you would I could try to think with you
<cpaelzer> where the test might be used (or not)
<ahasenack> ok, 1sec
<fallentree> ahasenack: hey, remember when I asked yesterday if there's a bind9 vuln pending? kinda had a premonition :)
<ahasenack> oh gosh
<ahasenack> is it public, or embargoed still?
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: pushing, almost done
<ahasenack> checking which other tags I have to push as well
<fallentree> ahasenack: CVE-2017-3142 and -3143? public.
<cpaelzer> for now I'm likely happy with logical
<cpaelzer> seems reserved but still hidden https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=2017-3143
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: I pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+git/bind9/+ref/bind9-merge-1%9.10.3.dfsg.P4-12.3 but lp doesn't like that link
<ahasenack> the % perhaps
<cpaelzer> https://git.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/ubuntu/+source/bind9
<cpaelzer> works
<ahasenack> yeah
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: so
<cpaelzer> which patch contained the test so that one can see it?
<ahasenack> quilt push -a
<ahasenack> patch that fails straight from debian: cve-2017-3137-2
<ahasenack> it changes a test file
<ahasenack> the other patch is
<ahasenack> 8864-regression.patch
<ahasenack> debian's doesn't have test changes, ours did. So I moved our test changes to 8864-regression-test.patch
<ahasenack> and now these two are conflicting because of the context. It's a simple conflict
<ahasenack> the file is example.db
<ahasenack> if we remove our 8864-regression-test.patch, then we are in sync with debian and all patches apply
<fallentree> which begs the question, why aren't these fixes synced up? committed to debian first, so they're cleanly downstreamed to ubuntu?
<ahasenack> different decisions by different security teams
<ahasenack> we have some odd hunks in our CVE patches, like copyright year changes
<ahasenack> certainly not security related
<ahasenack> just to give an example
<fallentree> yes, but why? in which case, isn't it easier (and therefore better) for Ubuntu to just use sources directly from ISC?
<ahasenack> I'm not privy how the patches are distributed to the linux distros
<ahasenack> and isc's bug tracker is private
<ahasenack> I assume they hand out a commit hash, and each team picks it up from there
<ahasenack> or maybe not even that
<ahasenack> this 8864 patch in particular was a nightmare, it had TWO regressions
<ahasenack> CVE-2017-3137 also had regressions. Ubuntu has one big patch file, debian has 3 for the same issue
<ahasenack> we are talking about security patches 30kbytes big :/
<ahasenack> 31337: fix foo
<ahasenack> 31337-2: reimplement fix
<ahasenack> ops, number is 3137
<ahasenack> 3137-3: fix regresion in fix
<fallentree> the company I work for uses sources directly from ISC. No patching or backporting, we just download and compile new source. As ISC is maintaining versions in a LTS style, recompiling upstream directly brings only bug/security fixes.
<ahasenack> yeah, if we upgraded the version most of these patches would be gone, but we follow debian
<fallentree> perhaps it'd be time to re-evaluate "following debian" as closely.
<ahasenack> depends on the package
<ahasenack> and the time of the year (i.e. close to a release or not)
<fallentree> the regressions introduced by trying to backport patches upon patches are really a bad thing.
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: I agree I only see it built but not used (the tests)
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: and the README hints that it is a bit complicated to run them
<ahasenack> you have to prepare a network, with a specific CIDR
<cpaelzer> which might be the reason they are not part of build/dep8 tests
<ahasenack> exactly
<cpaelzer> didn't find a reference in the qa tests either - most of the time they add explicit tests per CVE
<ahasenack> you mean our secteam's automated tests?
<cpaelzer> yes
<ahasenack> ok, I hadn't checked that
<ahasenack> mdeslaur: hi, general question about the bind9 cve patches
<ahasenack> mdeslaur: for some of them, you guys pulled in test cases together with the actual security fix
<ahasenack> mdeslaur: but ubuntu doesn't run these tests, right?
<ahasenack> or do you do a manual run somehow before the packages are released?
<ahasenack> rbasak: I ended up moving our regression test patches (new relative to Debian) to the end of the d/p/series (and refreshed them a bit), so we can still apply all the debian patches
<rbasak> ahasenack: sounds good. Thanks!
<friendlyguy> hi there. i am using landscape to manage a few virtual machines. i am wondering if there is a possibility within landscape to autoremove old kernels from boot?
<friendlyguy> just configure the vms with: Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "true" or is there some checkbox i could enable for the upgrade profile?
<friendlyguy> read: something like a checkbox. so that it would automatically enable it on all upgrade targets?
<friendlyguy> would be neat to configure this centrally from landscape rather than setting it on every vm
<ahasenack> friendlyguy: nope, that feature has been requested though
<ahasenack> let me see if I can find the bug
<ahasenack> friendlyguy: there is a bug, but it's private: #1208393
<ahasenack> but it's exactly about that: adding some sort of autoremove call
<friendlyguy> yup, would be neat :)
<friendlyguy> i thought maybe i didnt search for the right things, but i came up empty handed for this one
<friendlyguy> thanks for your help!
<zul> jamespage: do you need someone to review your vif changes?
<jamespage> I'd like 2 x +2's before landing please
<jamespage> zul: ^^ and I need to think through if upgraders are impacted
<zul> ok ill try to find some time to review it
<jamespage> zul: ta
<mdeslaur> ahasenack: we do run the test cases before we release the security updates
<dprophit> The #courier channel is dead. Anyone have any experience with maildrop filters?
<ahasenack> mdeslaur: the upstream, in-source test cases? Or your own?
<sbeattie> ahasenack: both. for bind9, we do manually run the the upstream, in-source test cases, thanks to mdeslaur's helpful documentation.
<ahasenack> sbeattie: I'd like to run them, do you have something written down?
<sarnold> ahasenack: https://git.launchpad.net/qa-regression-testing/tree/build_testing/bind9/bind9-testing.txt
<ahasenack> thx
<jbraz> Hello. I have installed 16.04.2 server and was wanting to install openstack.  I follow the directions from ubuntu site for conjure up to us snap install conjure up --classic but I get   a failure for conjure-up not found...
<stokachu> jbraz: try hash -r
<stokachu> then see if `which conjure-up` shows up in /snap/bin
<j-braz> Ok sorry got disconnected
<sarnold> j-braz: < stokachu> jbraz: try hash -r < stokachu> then see if `which conjure-up` shows up in /snap/bin
<j-braz> root@jupiter:~# hash -r
<j-braz> root@jupiter:~# which conjure-up
<stokachu> j-braz: sounds like your $PATH is missing snap directories
<stokachu> and you should be running conjure-up as non root
<sarnold> does df show the snaps mounted?
<j-braz> Hang on I it found one in /usr/bin
<j-braz> .  /usr/bin/conjure-up
<stokachu> hmm thats an olddd version
<stokachu> just type /snap/bin/conjure-up -h
<sarnold> you might want to apt-get purge conjure-up to remove the packaged version
<stokachu> j-braz: ^ yes please do
<j-braz> Ok..
<j-braz> Ok now which conjure-up returns nothing
<stokachu> j-braz: does /snap/bin/conjure-up exist?
<j-braz> No snap folder is empty
<j-braz> Snap version 2.25 series 16
<stokachu> what does snap list show
<j-braz> root@jupiter:/snap# snap list
<j-braz> No snaps are installed yet. Try "snap install hello-world".
<j-braz> I can't find any info online about it.
<sarnold> j-braz :(
<sarnold> j-braz: you could try in #snappy -- I don't know if they do user support in irc or prefer their forums
<j-braz> I didn't know snappy was related.. thanks.
<stokachu> so what does snap install conjure-up --classic give you
<j-braz> error: cannot install "conjure-up": snap not found
<stokachu> well...
<stokachu> j-braz: https://gist.github.com/battlemidget/1a513e3a6ae59f368a3e73856094eb3d
<stokachu> so im not really sure why you can't see them
<stokachu> oh
<stokachu> what architecture are you on?
<stokachu> if it's not x86_64, ppc64, arm64 then you wont be able to install it
<j-braz> 4x quad core and Opteron 8360SE
<j-braz> Oh
<sarnold> sigh I wish amd had something like ARK
<j-braz> So I have no options?
<sarnold> that's probably compatible
<dpb1> ya, should be fine
<dpb1> j-braz: snap find conjure-up shows... ?
<j-braz> Nothing. If I do  snap find with no parameters it list 4 packages.. Docker, LXD, NEXTCLOUD, HUGO
<stokachu> j-braz: whats `uname -a` show
<dpb1> j-braz: can you pastebin: dpkg -l |grep snap
<j-braz> Also I should mention it's a fresh install. Only added xubuntu desktop
<stokachu> dpb1: mine first
<dpb1> NO NO NO, me me me
<stokachu> lol
<dpb1> :)
<j-braz> Lol
<j-braz> root@jupiter:/snap# uname -a                          Linux jupiter 4.4.0-83-generic #106-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 26 17:54:25 UTC 2017 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<stokachu> well that would be why
<stokachu> you got yourself an x86 installation
<dpb1> stokachu: 64-bit only?
<j-braz> What? I swear I thought I downloaded 64.. I'm sorry guys.. thanks.
<stokachu> j-braz: np :)
<stokachu> dpb1: x86_64, arm64, ppc64
<stokachu> so yes
 * dpb1 nods
<dpb1> til
<sarnold> stokachu: ha :) nicely done
<stokachu> :) ty
<pmatulis> what is a decent household file sharing solution these days? i'd rather avoid Samba (based on bad memories from 2.x days)
<pmatulis> ('buntu-only clients)
<Poster> samba has come a long way, but if you wish to avoid it, something like NFS or webdav comes to mind
<pmatulis> Poster, thanks
<dasjoe> I'd stick with samba
<Poster> Yeah if you look at where the Linux kernel was at version 2.x and where it is now at 4.x, a lot has changed
<pmatulis> ok
<pmatulis> i'm looking at FreeNAS, which can use Samba. not sure if i should just install Ubuntu + Samba. right now i have just Ubuntu clients. i need to also buy hardware
<pmatulis> there's a lot of tech in FreeNAS. i could use it as a source of education for my two sons
<dpb1> freenas is cool.  I just use ubuntu, since I don't really need the higher level interface
<pmatulis> yeah, i appreciate 'simple' too
<dpb1> same.  freenas is certainly a good option.  I'm not going to disparage it.
<pmatulis> and FreeBSD, well, it's been a while. staying with Ubuntu everywhere would make things easy
<dpb1> now that ubuntu has ZFS as well...
<pmatulis> yeah
<gheorghe_> ubuntu is doing some wonderful things that always amaze me
<gheorghe_> but anyway i need to sleep gn
#ubuntu-server 2017-07-01
<jge> Hey all, anyone know how I could get ibperl5.14 on Ubuntu 14.04
<sarnold> does 14.04 LTS's perl not work for something?
<jge> trying to get weechat plugins 1.9 set up which has a dependency on libperl5.14
<sarnold> jge: that sounds a bit like it might have been compiled on a 12.04 LTS box and just copied over. Maybe it'll work with libperl5.18 and maybe it won't. recompiling on 14.04 LTS would probably do the trick.
<jge> sarnold: I had weechat 1.2 (from repos) running on 12.04 LTS. Last week I decided to upgrade to 14.04, uninstalled my version of weechat and now I'm installing version 1.9 from deb
<jge> wondering if that was the issue
<jge> just installed libperl5.18 but it's still the same..
<lordievader> Good morning
<gheorghe_> anyone knows what the external checkbox for vxlan networks does in openstack ? the guys on the openstack channel never answer
#ubuntu-server 2017-07-02
<hehehe> most coolest coders are in this channel
<hehehe> lol
<hehehe> awesome
<hehehe> btw is normal that in room home dir some files are 644 by default?
<hehehe> and .rnd file is what? :D
<hehehe> rest is kinda clearr
<hehehe> weeekend :))))))))))))))))))))))))))
#ubuntu-server 2018-06-25
<cpaelzer> good morning
<xnox> cpaelzer, -drive file=generic-2.qcow2,if=none,id=D21 -device nvme,drive=D21,serial=1233 -global nvme.physical_block_size=4096 -global pci.logical_block_size=4096
<xnox> cpaelzer, gives me nvme drives, but still with 512 physical and logical sectors =(
<xnox> cpaelzer, how can I have 4k? =)
<xnox> cpaelzer, =) i think i'm just gonna patch qemu to bump 9 to 12, and recompile to get 4k by default =)
<cpaelzer> hehe
<cpaelzer> I haven't used 4k there yet, I would need to check docs and experiment as well
<cpaelzer> xnox: not sure if that helps, but passing through full devices works with different blpock sizes
<cpaelzer> but I assume you want 4K on the qcow that is as file on a 4K device?
<xnox> hmmm... i was hoping to fake 4k inside qemu
<cpaelzer> oh just faking
<cpaelzer> not insisting on what really happens then?
<xnox> i have a bug report that grub-installer fails on 4k intel matrix raid and nvme
<xnox> in uefi mode
<xnox> i got uefi, i got nvme drives, i even have intel matrix raid inside the kvm, it's just the 4k is what is missing atm
<cpaelzer> xnox: try a raw file instead of qcow and all tunables bumped up to 4k
<cpaelzer> xnox: -device nvme,drive=drv0,serial=foo,opt_io_size=4096,min_io_size=4096,logical_block_size=4096,physical_block_size=4096
<cpaelzer> xnox: is that looking better from your installers POV then?
<xnox> cpaelzer, nope, i still get 512 in /sys/devices/*/queue/physical_block_size
<xnox> i fear it's not supported option for nvme =/
<cpaelzer> it is listed in qemu-system-x86_64 -device nvme,help
<cpaelzer> xnox: yeah my test system also only gets 512 on that :-/
<cpaelzer> xnox: does it (for the bug) have to be nvme to the guest?
<cpaelzer> xnox: yeah with virtio-blk I got 4k immediately
<cpaelzer> must be with the device being set up as nvme
<cpaelzer> but since the arguments of nvme suggest they would work there this is odd
<cpaelzer> maybe on nvme there are mor constraints (e.g. can not fake it)
<xnox> cpaelzer, looking at the code, i do not see it set that stuff up.
<cpaelzer> so it might be really not avail for nvme yet
<xnox> cpaelzer, well. we don't know for sure. Let me try with virtio-blk i guess
<jamespage> coreycb: ok so I'm in dep hell
<jamespage>  python3-networking-bgpvpn : Depends: python3-django-horizon but it is not installable
<coreycb> jamespage: ah.. yeah i think horizon is not fully py3 yet
<coreycb> dosaboy: sorry i missed the meeting
<coreycb> jamespage: i'll take a look at horizon now if you didn't start on it
<jamespage> coreycb: its blocking me so let me take it
<coreycb> jamespage: ok
<Ussat> so I am having a HELL of a time with this: I run logcheck thus: su -s /bin/bash -c "/usr/sbin/logcheck" logcheck
<Ussat> and this is the output:  sort: cannot read: '/tmp/logcheck.luiR3D/logoutput/*': No such file or directory
<Ussat> any idea why that error is being thrown ?
<Ussat> I know the file does not exist, but I am wondering what is telling it to look there ?
<avgtechie> probably something in the script /usr/sbin/logcheck
<Ussat> Yea I found it......was going from a very old version to a new server new version...
<Ussat> flags etc changed, but got it
<runelind_q> will 16.04 ever get 4.15 kernel or will I have to upgrade to 18.04 for that?
<sarnold> runelind_q: looks likeone is sitting in -proposed at the moment https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe
<sarnold> my guess is when the next 16.04.x point release is shipped
<nacc> i believe aug
<nacc> per the lts page
<nacc> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<runelind_q> cool, don't see much of a reason to upgrade to 18.04 on my lxd box then.
<sarnold> definitely wait on 18.04.1 if you're thinking of it
<runelind_q> well you have to wait for 18.04.1 anyways to upgrade-in-place, right?
<nacc> you can force it
<nacc> iirc
<runelind_q> meh, I'm not too worried about it.
<runelind_q> this box just does lxd and I'm more worried about stability
<nacc> runelind_q: yes, i wouldn't bother upgrading then
<runelind_q> especialy if 16.04 will eventually get 4.15
<runelind_q> 4.4->4.15 seems like a big jump though.
<nacc> runelind_q: well, if you're on hwe, you will already be at 4.13
<nacc> if you're not on hwe, you will stay on 4.4
<runelind_q> hwe?
<runelind_q> reading about it now
<runelind_q> is hwe recommended?
 * runelind_q #yolo
<runelind_q> catch you on the flip side, I hope :)
<runelind_q> nacc: 4.13.0-45-generic seems to work fine so far.
<nacc> runelind_q: "recommended" is hard to say
<nacc> runelind_q: if your hardware works great in 4.4, there's no particular reason to use HWE
<runelind_q> now you tell me ;p
<nacc> runelind_q: HWE = HardWare Enablement stack
<runelind_q> makes sense I guess.
<JanC> I guess the newer kernel might also be useful for other things, but you always risk that something breaks or gets worse too  :)
<runelind_q> like SSH going non-responsive :D
<nacc> JanC: yeah, in principle it does enable other "features", but the primary use-case is the hardware stack
<nacc> most users are not aware of kernel features outside of the hardware support, tbh
<sarnold> /dev/urandom is a thousand times faster
<nacc> heh
<sarnold> 13.4 MB/s on my xeon running 4.4 and 203 MB/s on my i7 laptop running 4.15
<runelind_q> heh, interesting, SSH locks up to the LXD box itself, but not containers running on that box O.o
<keithzg> Hrmmm, weird, trying to set up Samba shares on a machine and I'm getting NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER for a user that's most definitely a user account local to the samba server machine.
<keithzg> It's been so long since I've had any problems setting up samba!
<genii> Samba usernames are not neccessarily the same as local account usernames
<nacc> keithzg: yeah, I think that is not finding your username in the AD?
<keithzg> Hrmm. Well if I'm *running* AD it sure isn't intentionally, heh
<nacc> keithzg: samba can also act as the AD
<keithzg> nacc: Sure; thing is, I'm at a loss for what the difference is, I just compared the smb.conf file from an entirely working server here at the office and it's likewise unchanged other than adding shares. So I would have assumed things to Just Work in the same way.
<nacc> keithzg: ack, i honestly don't use samba at all, just spitballing :)
<keithzg> nacc: Alas, I work in an office where 90% of people are running Windows, so it's a necessary evil . . .
<keithzg> This right now is part of my plan of slowly trying to change things over from "all computers have network shares that allow any guest users full control", heh
<sarnold> keithzg: take a look at smbpasswd, hopefully that'll get you in the right direction for a username/password combo that works
<keithzg> sarnold: Err but the problem is that I need to do more than just creating some new credentials that work, I need this to automatically work for all users that'd be valid on the machine itself :(
<keithzg> It's hard enough getting users to create one password and actually remember it!
<keithzg> Anyways even trying to set it via smbpasswd I get NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<Gobo708> Hi All, simple but frustrating one... does anyone know how to change the hostname? I have tried setting local loopback in /etc/hosts first, to ensure this is not interfering. I have tried hostnamectl set-hostname newhostname, I have tried editing /etc/hostname
<Gobo708> This is a  VM btw
<nacc> dpb1: --^ did the default setting change for cloud-config? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2389098&page=2&s=d1d6765c0fda139a3be80b3f6fcdcfa7
<Gobo708> There is mention that you need to edit /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg and set preserve_hostname to true, but cloud.cfg states that this will prevent set hostname from working.... so *shrug*
<sarnold> Gobo708: I haven't tried changing a hostname but fixing /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname then rebooting feels like it ought to have done the trick
<nacc> dpb1: s/config/init/ -- not great when a forum post suggests removal of cloud-init as the workaround
<keithzg> Yeah anytime I've needed to change a hostname, nothing more than /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname has been required.
<nacc> Gobo708: do you actually have a cloud.cfg currently?
<sarnold> keithzg: hrm in ten seconds of searching I didn't spot any docs online about using pam_unix in samba.. but instructions for the other way around, using pam_winbind for other services ..
<Gobo708> from cloud.cfg #This will cause the set+update hostname module not to operate if (true)
<Gobo708> I will try rebooting again, in case it may have worked
<Gobo708> nacc, I think setting local loopback may have been interfering
<Gobo708> nacc, with /etc/hosts set correcty, after reboot it stuck
<keithzg> sarnold: Yeah, and the perplexing thing is I swear I didn't really do much at all to get this working on other servers before; I really thought it Just Worked by default, but it sure isn't on this one server! Admittedly the problem one is running 18.04---hopefully this isn't something I have to look forwards to when I finally upgrade the others!
<nacc> Gobo708: ok
<Gobo708> nacc, thanks for your time ;)
<keithzg> I'm finding it increasingly perplexing that the use-case of using standard PAM authentications for Samba seems so poorly documented . . .
<nacc> keithzg: in his tz, ahasenack may be able to help
<sarnold> given the ntlm2 wireformat for authentication it may not really be feasible to use pam_unix
<keithzg> sarnold: Tjat
<sarnold> you might be stuck having to manage an AD thing
<keithzg> err, that's fair enough, but theoretically the samba password database should be able to sync with PAM.
<keithzg> That seems to be the modern solution to that. But I've yet to find any documentation of that officially, and all the unofficial documentation seems to be woefully out of date or incomplete itself.
<keithzg> Ex. apparently in 14.04 there was a package libpam-smbpass, but it sure doesn't seem to exist before *or* after trusty . . .
<sarnold> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=799840
<ubottu> Debian bug 799840 in src:samba "libpam-smbpass: installed libpam-smbpass break all local login" [Critical,Fixed]
#ubuntu-server 2018-06-26
<keithzg> Cool, so the functionality has been removed and I'm out of luck . . . greeeaaat.
<keithzg> I always love it when things are fixed by way of removing functionality :P
 * keithzg is tempted to give up on this whole "attempt to have at least a modest level of security on network shares" thing, then
<keithzg> I suppose that explains why things worked for users on the older server that already had things set up, it must have synced folks' passwords at the time, and just nobody here ever changes their passwords, haha
<rbasak> keithzg: https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10669
<ubottu> bugzilla.samba.org bug 10669 in Other "libpam-smbpass leaks file descriptors when PAM authenticates multiple times in a single process" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<rbasak> keithzg: it was fundamentally broken and upstream recommend restructuring to use pam_winbind instead
<keithzg> rbasak: Yeah, I noticed that linked to from the debian bug. Unfortunately the Samba docs don't appear to detail any way to use pam_winbind to just let existing users automatically be Samba users, at least not that I can find. And there's zero chance users at my work will go along with having *another* set of credentials.
<rbasak> keithzg: either you make your system use AD for its user database and authentiation needs (use winbind), or you don't and you can't reliably have magic password sync.
<rbasak> You might be able to use winbind to join the domain and then selectively use pam_winbind for only a few things.
<keithzg> I mean, there *is* no domain to be joined, so . . .
<rbasak> Where are your extra set of credentials coming from then?
<keithzg> Tehre are two classes of user accounts on our *buntu machines, local ones and ones authenticated against our OpenLDAP server.
<keithzg> Ideally, whatever users are respected on the actual machine would be respected over SMB, so that local permissions would actually map to remote permissions, yaknow?
<keithzg> But if I can't have that without running an AD server of some kind myself then I don't know if it's worth it to even bother with authentication at all.
<rbasak> Oh, I see
<rbasak> I think you need to set up Samba as a domain server then.
<rbasak> You used to be able to do it without a domain, but I think the more recent wire protocols may preclude being able to do anything sensible security-wise without going all the way now.
<rbasak> With the older protocols being disabled for security reasons etc.
<rbasak> I may be wrong.
<rbasak> I think with the current protocols there's no way for the server serving the file shares to see the password itself in plaintext to verify it, which make magic sync essentially impossible.
<keithzg> From what I understand that does sound about right. But that's . . . well, I mean, running a big extra heavy service is itself a security risk, yaknow? So I'm more tempted to just try to abandon Samba as much as I can.
<rbasak> Only as a domain controller can samba actually see the password itself to be able to sync it
<rbasak> Yeah. Fair enough.
<rbasak> It's the same in the Windows-only world AIUI. Join a domain, or you don't get useful services.
<rbasak> Though I'm not really up to date any more. Especially with the most recent sets of vulnerabilities that caused much stuff to end up being disabled by default for fundamental brokenness reasons (AIUI)
<blackpawn> i'm updating from ubuntu 14 to 18... in 14 i used sudo start proxyServer for example and had files in /etc/init/proxyServer.conf... start and /etc/init don't seem to be in ubuntu 18?
<blackpawn> whats the new way of setting up servers to start at network-services start time
<blackpawn> ah i see upstart has been replaced by systemd
<blackpawn> can i install upstart on ubuntu 18 to use my old stuff or have to switch over?
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> blackpawn: Systemd should be compatible with upstart scripts.
<jamespage> coreycb: horizon is making my eye's bleed
<Gobo708_b> Hi all, I am trying to follow instructions here:ttps://kubernetes.io/docs/tasks/tools/install-kubeadm/ to install kubeadm, and hitting the wall on the cat section...
<Gobo708_b> cat <<EOF >/etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubernetes.list
<Gobo708_b> Probably doing something silly
<Gobo708_b> But that section just sits at the prompt >
<Gobo708_b> any ideas what I am doing wrong?
<ahasenack> good morning
<tomreyn> the same t ;)
<tomreyn> -t
<tomreyn> Gobo708_b: you're supposed to paste all the red lines in one go, including the trailing newline. this is a 'heredoc'
<Gobo708_b> tomreyn, Thanks, yeah got it working in the end.. just needed to hit ENTER :p
<tomreyn> Gobo708_b: read up on this (this wiki is a great resource to better understand bash) if you're not yet familiar witht his concept: https://mywiki.wooledge.org/HereDocument
<Gobo708_b> Thanks, yeah I was confused by the EOF... cheers
<Gobo708_b> tomreyn, that confused me a little more.. will have to read that a few times ;)
<tomreyn> reading it again may help. practising more so. if, however, you prefer to add to the confusion: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Here_document
<Gobo708_b> tomreyn, I get it : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2qecoe3KSk
<Gobo708_b> tomreyn, thanks, I wouldn't have known what to look for without your hint
<tomreyn> :) welcome
<Ussat> Anyone here run cacti on Ubuntu, could use some help here, I have asked in the cacti channel, but any help would be appreciated, as I am getting a headache banging my head against the wall
<Ussat> so it seems rrdtool 1.7.0 may have a bug while in cacti, not displaying graphing correctly, how would I down grade that
<Ussat> downgrade rrdtool I mean to say
<Ussat> I am on Ububtu 18.04 LTS
<rbasak> Ussat: try a 17.10 or 16.04 container? "lxc launch ubuntu:artful"
<Ussat> OK, so that would basically launch the older OS version in a container, correct ?
<cpaelzer> Ussat: yes
<Ussat> UG...
<Ussat> I mean doable, but ...I can just as easilly do a fresh 16.04 LTS install
<Ussat> shitshit
<Ussat> well, descision time
<blackflow> Ussat: it means run Cacti in an older ubuntu container. Personally, I'd fork and build a custom dpkg from it.
<blackflow> (I'd hate installing the whole OS sans kernel just to run a specific version of rrdtool)
<rbasak> Ussat: I suggested that for debugging purposes
<rbasak> Ussat: to pin down the details for a bug report.
<rbasak> Ussat: if there's a bug in a newer release then let's fix it rather than downgrade.
<Ussat> rbasak, Yea I see your point....will do that.
<Ussat> Just kinda up against a wall here :)
<Ussat> Will leave the debugging for a bit later, need to build something that works for the network team asap :)
<Ussat> priorities and all
<coreycb> jamespage: i'm sorry to hear that :/ want to sync up on horizon today?
<frickler> coreycb: I'd be grateful for new nova pkgs that fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova/+bug/1770640 , can you do them based on that bug or would you need a new one? 16.1.4 and 17.0.5 would be needed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770640 in OpenStack Compute (nova) queens "live block migration of instance with vfat config drive fails" [High,Fix committed]
<frickler> coreycb: note that 16.1.4. ftbfs's for me due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova/+bug/1765122 , would need https://review.openstack.org/578058 as local patch applied
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1765122 in nova (Ubuntu) "qemu-img execute not mocked in unit tests" [Low,Triaged]
<coreycb> frickler: we can use the existing bugs. i'm working through stable point releases for ocata, pike, and queens now and will look to include these.
<frickler> coreycb: great, thx
<[diablo]> good afternoon guys.. is there a help tooler to convert a running system into a template please?
<blackflow> [diablo]: what kind of template?
<[diablo]> hi blackflow for Proxmox
<[diablo]> just to be able to quickly deploy a new baseline
<blackflow> that's a bit specific to Proxmox. I have no idea what they use for templating.
<[diablo]> well it's more like reseting MAC, etc etc
<[diablo]> so a new instance can be spun up
<nacc> the MAC isn't usually stored in software
<[diablo]> I mean for the NIC ...
<nacc> [diablo]: i know what you meant
<[diablo]> right, sorry I have to dash, back in a bit, cheers guys
<nacc> [diablo]: sounds like a proxmox request, anyways
<[diablo]> back... so nacc not really proxmox request... I'm referring (possibly badly lol) to up'ing a VM , installing Ubuntu, cleaning it up so that the next boot it's treated like configuring a new machine
<[diablo]> when it's powered off, it's copied into a template... same principle for VMware, or pretty much any virtualisation platform
<nacc> smoser: --^ didn't you have something for that?
<nacc> iirc, remove ssh keys, remove machine-id, make sure the iscsi initiator id is generated at boot time (if using).
<nacc> [diablo]: using dhcp or static ip?
<[diablo]> hi nacc yeah exactly  that type of stuff
<[diablo]> DHCP is fine for the template
<nacc> [diablo]: ok, then that list is probably all you need to do
<nacc> and no, there's not an existent service to do it, afaik
<[diablo]> ok nacc cheers
<smoser> well, what you need to do very much depends on what you *want* to do.
<smoser> maybe you want ssh keys to stay there. maybe you want added users...
<nacc> smoser: true, you're right; i read their request as "as close to a blank image as possible"
<smoser> but what i suggest for anyone trying to build images is basically to take Ubuntu cloud image and modify it.  ideally without booting it.
<smoser> and to do that, what I do is use mount-image-callback (from cloud-image-utils)
<smoser> you could also use guestfish or something
<jak2000> hi all i am under a firewall, is possible wich ips have permit togo to www?
<avgtechie> ufw
<jak2000> wich command?
<jlacroix> I am experiencing a strange issue where every time I reboot my ubuntu server, /etc/resolv.conf is deleted. I think a package might be missing but I'm not sure which one. I have to recreate /etc/resolv.conf every boot
<jlacroix> Has anyone seen this before?
<xnox> jlacroix, that is weird. what do you recreate it with? it should be a symlink to ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf on bionic and later
<xnox> jlacroix, what release are you on?
<jlacroix> Ubuntu 18.04. I just ran echo "nameserver 1.1.1.1" > /etc/resolv.conf to create it
<jlacroix> The file isn't there before I run that
<nacc> jlacroix: is this a fresh install?
<jlacroix> No, I've had this install since release day
<jlacroix> The problem started today after doing some package cleanup
<xnox> jlacroix, please don't, and instead specify your nameserver in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf, unless you can pick it up via DHCP? and symlink /etc/resolv.conf to ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<jlacroix> The systemd-resolved service is running
<jlacroix> ok I will do that now
<xnox> jlacroix, what's the output of $ systemd-resolve --status
<xnox> jlacroix, if you are comfortable with sharing /var/log/installer/ and /var/log/apt/ it would be interesting to see if anything was done to the system to cause that.
<jlacroix> https://pastebin.com/KbxiLseg
<jlacroix> The contents of /var/log/apt would probably be huge. I basically accidentally ran my desktop install script against my server, which caused hundreds of unneeded packages to be installed. I removed these packages, and now resolv.conf is deleted every boot
<xnox> jlacroix, yeah specify dns in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf (note it is .ini like file - just like any systemd unit/config file, not a resolv.conf like thing)
<xnox> jlacroix, networkmanager got installed? it likes to do that..... resolvconf? ifupdown?
<xnox> typically these things should not be on server installs
<xnox> maybe avahi or some such
<xnox> jlacroix, it would be interesting to find out who/what is doing that
<jlacroix> The /etc/systemd/resolved.conf has everything commented out. Interestingly, an unrelated (and working) server also has everything in that file commented out
<sarnold> auditd file watching may help catch the process responsible if it happens at an awkward time
<sarnold> fatrace kind of thing might be easier if it happens at a more convenient time
<jlacroix> resolveconf is installed, so is ifupdown
<xnox> jlacroix, typically, resolved gets it's dns server over dhcp, and thus only visible in /run/systemd/netif
<jlacroix> If it matters, this server is running on Digital Ocean
<xnox> jlacroix, your system does not appear to be getting dhcp.... or somebody is eating it away before resolved manages to get its hands on it
<jlacroix> I don't know what DO uses for dhcp
<xnox> oh, it's a cloud server/droplet.
<xnox> jlacroix, if i were you, i would recreate the instance.... if that is easy enough for you to do
<jlacroix> I thought about it, but I literally ran this script against a dozen servers, so that will be quite a few to recreate
<xnox> jlacroix, i think they do have like an agent, which backdoors things into the instances, including resolv.conf / networking, no?!
<xnox> ouch
<blackflow> DO uses avahi to set up networking, as incredible as that sounds.
<xnox> jlacroix, make new instance, check how it looks and what it has installed, mimic others.
<xnox> blackflow, wow ouch.
<jlacroix> avahi makes sense actually
<jlacroix> one sec
<blackflow> "makes sense"? no it doesn't
<xnox> jlacroix, cause than it's not setup like a typical "ubuntu server", as I believe DO make their own ubuntu customized images, and I don't know how things work there.
<jlacroix> Well, makes sense from a "probably what's wrong" standpoint
<xnox> jlacroix, you may have better luck on DO specific support forum. or maybe wait if somebody here uses DO and can help better.
<jlacroix> brb
<blackflow> ah. also, btw, resolv.conf is volatile on ubuntus since it became a link into /run. any modifications to it will of course be deleted on reboot.
<jlacroix> Is there a VPS solution more "pure" for Ubuntu?
<sarnold> I use aws lightsail, I intend to look at vultr one of these days, hear good things about packet.net
<jlacroix> What about Linode?
<blackflow> eeewnode.
<jlacroix> lol
<sarnold> they're okay if you know exactly what you're getting and why you're getting it
<jlacroix> I suppose I could chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf but that's messy
<blackflow> Except they tend to ignore security incident reports, and keep on telling you nothing happened, until it hits the media, then they acknowledge, if even then.
<blackflow> jlacroix: no. if you want custom resolv.conf, drop systemd-resolved from teh picture.
<jlacroix> I really don't want a custom anything, to be honest. I am not sure what I did to break this. I will ask in the digitalocean chatroom, but at this point, I'm tempted to delete everything and start over
<jlacroix> Even though that will be weeks worth of work
<blackflow> jlacroix: if european VPS is okay, I recommend Hetzner.
<jlacroix> I may just host internally on LXD at this point, I've been thinking about it anyway
<jlacroix> The only problem is I have a handful of services and one single external IP, so I would probably need to set up a proxy in front of everything
<blackflow> they don't do any weird avahi stuff. the VPS images have colorized prompt, dhcp setup, and .... well... if you take the "Cloud" server, then networking is "normal". If you take the CX line, then your IPv4 is 172.31.1.100. always.
<blackflow> ooh, firewall maintenance tiem. bbl.
<ahasenack> I'm trying to find a way to run new dep8 tests I'm adding to a package
<ahasenack> I don't need to have the package built to do that, the package from the archive works for that purpose
<ahasenack> I'm using -B, but it's not doing what i want, it just fails saying the test dependencies can't be satisfied
<ahasenack> is that because my d/t/control file has "@" in the Depends line?
<nacc> ahasenack: does the test specify build-needed?
<ahasenack> no
<ahasenack> I'm also running it by giving autopkgtest a directory where the package is extracted, and my new dep8 tests are
<nacc> ahasenack: can you pastebin the command and output?
<ahasenack> sure
<ahasenack> the output I don't have now, I ran it again without -B to test a modification
<ahasenack> but I'll start again, since it fails it will be quick
<nacc> ahasenack: oh ok
<ahasenack> nacc: pastebin with some bits: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/gDMKB8PKrC/
<ahasenack> nacc: and full dep8 output: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ahasenack/dep8-output-with-B/
<ahasenack> we have a synced package (1.16-2), that has a no-change rebuild in ubuntu (1.16-2build1), and I'm adding ubuntu changes to
<nacc> ahasenack: reading
<ahasenack> what is the ubuntu version now?
<nacc> 1.16-2ubuntu1
<ahasenack> 1.16-2build1ubuntu1? Or 1.16-2ubuntu1
<ahasenack> ok
<nacc> ubuntu1 > build1
<ahasenack> yep
<nacc>   Removing autopkgtest-satdep:amd64 because I can't find libkdb5-8:amd64
<nacc> ahasenack: --^
<nacc> ahasenack: doesn'te xist in cosmic
<ahasenack> I found the error
<nacc> ahasenack: :)
<ahasenack> my ubuntu/devel branch was outdated
<ahasenack> and I based this branch on it
<nacc> (as in not fetched?)
<ahasenack> not recently fetched
<nacc> ah
<ahasenack> it was still at krb5 1.15
<ahasenack> so it should work now, let me try again
<ahasenack> I found it just a few minutes ago
<nacc> ahasenack: ack, makes sense
<nacc> ahasenack: it's possibl gu-clone is wrong and not setting up your local ubuntu/devel as a tracking branch
<ahasenack> I probably wouldn't have thought to try autopkgtest with -B again, had you not pinged me :)
<nacc> ahasenack: :)
<ahasenack> when you did, all pieces fell into place
<ahasenack> nacc: hah!
<ahasenack> nacc: down to 2min from 12min
<ahasenack> as expected, but still, nice to see it working as expected :)
<ahasenack> fast tests make developers happy
<nacc> ahasenack: nice!
<FishPencil> I have a VPS that will host multiple websites with different domains. I'll be SFTPing data each day into each domain, and each domain will be running PHP FPM and NGINX. How should I secure and organize this?
<FishPencil> Should I create a user account for each domain and grant each user ower permissions for each /var/www/domain.com ?
#ubuntu-server 2018-06-27
<oerheks> find timezone
<cpaelzer> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<cpaelzer> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey cpaelzer , quiet day at the office?
<cpaelzer> lordievader: well office=home anyway, and it seems it will never be quiet :-)
<lordievader> Oeh, nice. Perhaps I should have said quiet-er ;)
<cpaelzer> :-)
<rolandw_> Apparmor, KVM: I am getting issues showing up in the logs such as audit: type=1400 audit(1530081081.080:109): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" profile="libvirt-91a15215-7b56-437b-8634-48d2760a63ff" name="/kvm/libvirt/qemu/domain-OSX_KVM/monitor.sock" pid=28252 comm="qemu-system-x86" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=64055 ouid=64055. In order to allow requested_mask "c" what should I be adding in the apparmour prof
<cpaelzer> rolandw_: cat /etc/apparmor.d/libvirt/libvirt-91a15215-7b56-437b-8634-48d2760a63ff.files should actually have an entry for it
<cpaelzer> like
<cpaelzer> "/var/lib/libvirt/qemu/domain-OSX_KVM/monitor.sock" rw
<cpaelzer> oh I see
<cpaelzer> your base Dir is different
<cpaelzer> you are using a non default path /kvm instead of /var/lib/
<rolandw_> Indeed I am.
<rolandw_> I ended up with too many KVM instances and had to move libvirt out of /var...
<cpaelzer> If libvirt knows about the changed path it would generate different rules, but for some you might need to add extra rules
<cpaelzer> let me check what it uses as base dir for the generated rules
<rolandw_> I can manually edit each libvirt-XX.files but that is a cludge and not a fix...
<cpaelzer> would not help
<cpaelzer> those are dynamically generated
<cpaelzer> we either need to find why virt-aa-helper doesn't follow your new path OR add a few simple rules to the base profile
<cpaelzer> let me check for the first option before we try the second
<rolandw_> In virt-aa-helper I've copied all the /var/lib/libvirt rules and added /kvm/libvirt rules. Doesn't seem to make any difference...
<rolandw_> Annoyingly, I'm being called for a meeting. Will be back! cpaelzer thanks for looking into this...
<cpaelzer> %s/lib/libvirt/qemu/domain-%s/monitor.sock with the %s being LOCALSTATEDIR
<cpaelzer> that is a config time variable
<cpaelzer> so you have two options to check after your meeting I'd think
<cpaelzer> 1. consider instead of using /kvm for it to mount your extra disk to /var or /var/lib - that way paths would persist and this error would not occur (nor any other similar one later on)
<cpaelzer> 2. add an exception to allow access there (this will be in the base profile, so no cross guest protection as the generated rules would have)
<cpaelzer> the file /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/libvirt-qemu holds what all of them are allowed to access
<cpaelzer> rolandw_: I hope that helps, and permission "w" corvers c=create as well
<cpaelzer> rolandw_: my preference is instead of switching all to /kvm just mount /var/lib/libvirt to your extra disk
<cpaelzer> that way just this part of /var will be used for the guests and no other change is needed
<cpaelzer> otherwsie you also might need to change /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.libvirt.virt-aa-helper to allow it to read that
<cpaelzer> to be able to e.g. find backing device chains and so on
<danlii> I'm having some trouble with a fresh install of bionic via FAI (don't know if that's related) - it refuses to boot from the disk UUID, I have to specify /dev/vg0/root in grub. The UUID in the grub config is correct though, blkid says so. What could I try?
<rolandw_> cpaelzer_: sadly it hasn't helped me really understand apparmor which I need to learn! Thanks for your help.
<rolandw_> cpaelzer_: You might be interested in the SELinux tutorial one of my colleages wrote. I guess I need to do the same for apparmor! https://github.com/jamesfreeman959/selinux-hands-on-labs
<cpaelzer> wb rolandw_
<cpaelzer> rolandw_: https://medium.com/information-and-technology/so-what-is-apparmor-64d7ae211ed ?
<cpaelzer> and for an extra bit of the integration in libvirt/kvm https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibvirtApparmor
<cpaelzer> you are common case #3 on the latter
<l4m8d4> Hello there, installed ubuntu 18.04 with the new installer, and I saw that about 1 MiB of space gets left free at the end of the disk, even if I choose to use the full disk. Why is that?
<ogra_> GPT puts a backup of the partition table at the end of the disk ... whilenot knowing if thats the reason my guess would be it is :)
<l4m8d4> ogra_: I think your are wrong, according to this (https://superuser.com/questions/663795/small-unallocated-space-left-when-partitioning-harddrive-what-is-is-meant-for)
<ogra_> as i said, only guessing
<l4m8d4> There the author of fdisk says that this is not the reason for the free space at the end. I just found that
<l4m8d4> I guess then the free space is unneeded
<ogra_> fdisk doesnt handle GPT
<l4m8d4> ogra_: What do you mean?
<ogra_> fdisk does not manager GPT partition tables
<ogra_> *manage
<ogra_> only msdos type ones
<l4m8d4> Don't know what you mean with "manage" but I used fdisk without problems on countless GPT-disks and also used fdisk to create GPT tables on empty disks
<ogra_> interesting ... to my knowledge you need to use gdisk/sgdisk or parted for that
<l4m8d4> well, your knowledge is wrong then
<l4m8d4> Probably this applies for some older version of fdisk, but the version with ubuntu 18.04 does GPT just fine
<diddledan> I was under that impression, too
<ogra_> well, i'm still on 16.04
<ogra_> and there it definitely doesnt manager GPT
<ogra_> *manage
 * diddledan removes ogra_'s R key
<ogra_> thanks :)
<l4m8d4> You can try it out for yourself, fdisk can handle GPT just fine
<ogra_> well, i did, i maintain several ubuntu images :)
<diddledan> "several"
<diddledan> s/several/many/ ??
<ogra_> and for the GPT variations i have to use sgdisk or parted (and even parted is still flaky with GPT in 16.04)
<ogra_> diddledan, i didnt want to exaggerate ;)
<diddledan> :-p
<l4m8d4> I think I know where your guess came from though: On the wikipedia it states that the original fdisk shipping with MS-DOS could only handle MBR formatted drives
<l4m8d4> Okay, probably the GPT "extension" of fdisk is kind of new then
<blackflow> according to the manpage, fdisk can do gpt. I've always been using parted, tho', and sgdisk for scripted partitioning
<ogra_> i think it can do it now, but still in a limited way ... (not managing GUIDs and such)
<tomreyn> https://blog.stgolabs.net/2012/09/fdisk-updates-and-gpt-support.html
<l4m8d4> ogra_: On my system, if I create a GPT table on an empty device and use "blkid" it will show me the device with 'PTUUID="..." PTTYPE="gpt"'
<l4m8d4> ogra_: Ah you mean the handling of partition types, right? It does that as well.
<ogra_> it doesnt in the 16.04 version
<ogra_> neither GUID nor GTYPE
<ogra_> anyway ... i'm probably wrong about the free space at the end of your disk ... which was the initial question :)
<l4m8d4> So, a GPT backup is stored at the end of the disk in any case, right? So the last partition needs to end before that?
<ogra_> yes, though 1MB seems a bit much
<ogra_> but perhaps thats the smallest possible block size
<diddledan> a partitioning tool won't show the backup block or any space related to it - it will just reduce the size of available space for partitions and tell you that's the size of your disk
<ogra_> right
<l4m8d4> Yes, after creating GPT on my disk, the nvme command only shows 50kb or something allocated LBAs
<diddledan> a gap when partitioning automatically is usually a result of alignment conformance
<ogra_> yeah
<l4m8d4> Okay, that seems reasonable. So on a modern disk, like an nvme SSD, there should be no reason to leave anything empty right? Since everything is automatically aligned
<blackflow> pretty much same alignment rules apply. the sector sizes might be different tho
<l4m8d4> blackflow: My SSD has LBAs of size 512 bytes. Which alignment rules apply then? I would just allocate any LBA the partitioning tool lets me
<l4m8d4> Or maybe to say it in a better way, the local blocks are 512 bytes, don't know about the length of an address
<blackflow> l4m8d4: same rules as with hdd. ssds also read/write in blocks, and if your partitions are not aligned in factors of that block size, it's also misaligned.
<blackflow> to be on the safe side, 1M alignment should be sufficient. I've read somewhere that SSDs actually internally work with block sizes much bigger than the standard 512b or 4k, but I can't find definitive info on that.
<l4m8d4> blackflow: Okay, but the SSD says it adresses each block 512B size. Now I say the partitioning tool should use all blocks. Now where could misalignment come from? The fact the SSD might internally work with bigger chunks, and then end of the partition could be a block that is "too small"?
<blackflow> l4m8d4: misalignment could come from having partition sizes that aren't factors of 512 bytes
<blackflow> (in this case, if 512b is really the actual sector size)
<l4m8d4> blackflow: I specify to the partition tool the first LBA and last LBA of the partition. Now this is naturally a multple of 512 bytes, since each block is 512 bytes, right?
<blackflow> I guess so. I'd just partition in units of MiB or even just MB, that's 1M boundary and should be fine
<l4m8d4> Okay, then. I guess I'm just curious and a little annoyed by that, realistically irrelevant, 1MiB of free space. Which probably is a waste of time^^ Thanks
<blackflow> being what, <0.01% of total drive size? yeah :)
<blackflow> l4m8d4: on the other hand, I always like to leave a few GB of "just in case" free space at the end of drives. You never know when it'll come handy.
<compdoc> just a few?
<compdoc> sounds like a full drive to me
<l4m8d4> Yeah, I don't do that either. Ultimately I don't care much about 1mb more or less, but if it was a gigabyte I had to leave free I would be pissed, since I want to use the system to its full potential if possible
<dpb1> rbasak: do you have that snap somewhere I can test it?
<dpb1> rbasak: (certbot)
<njbair> is there an "official" solution for hypervisor management on ubuntu server? I was playing around with Kimchi but it's still rough around the edges (at least on Ubuntu)
<njbair> i tried xenserver instead of ubuntu once but that brought me nothing but pain
<sarnold> libvirt is the "easy" thing. Openstack is the hard thing.
<njbair> openstack probably doesn't make sense for 1-2 hosts i would imagine
<dpb1> I find virt-manager good for personal needs
<dpb1> and light work needs
<dpb1> (libvirt gui, that has remote mgmt built in)
<njbair> dpb1, that is gui-based, right?
<dpb1> yes
<njbair> i'm on ubuntu server, no wm
<sarnold> virt-manager thing can connect to remote libvirts
<sarnold> or you can ssh -X
<sarnold> or you can use virsh
<dpb1> right, virsh is the cli version
<dpb1> it's OK
<sarnold> I never got the hang of virsh
<dpb1> if I'm on a windows/mac, I use ssh -X
<njbair> i was definitely hoping for something gui-based, but was thinking web
<dpb1> and get virt-manager
<dpb1> there are a ton of things: https://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Management_Tools, but I don't have experience with any (other than openstack)
<sarnold> heh, after openstack, everything else has to look nice and simple :)
<dpb1> yes, those were my thoughts too
<sarnold> I dislike even libvirt's extreme generalities.
<dpb1> :)
<sarnold> openstack says "hold my enterprise beverage of choice"
<rbasak> dpb1: http://people.canonical.com/~rbasak/certbot_0.25.1_amd64.snap
<rbasak> dpb1: install the snap (--classic --dangerous), and apache2 or nginx, then run "certbot"
<dpb1> ty
<rbasak> dpb1: https also works
<rbasak> :-)
<rbasak> dpb1: I'm tracking outstanding work in https://github.com/basak/certbot-snap-build/issues
#ubuntu-server 2018-06-28
<pepperhead> Anyone alive out there? Trying to install SabNZBD to ubuntu server 18.04, it is refusing connections
<pepperhead> Status says it is active and running
<tomreyn> !info sabnzbdplus
<ubottu> sabnzbdplus (source: sabnzbdplus): web-based binary newsreader with nzb support. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.2+dfsg-1 (bionic), package size 1048 kB, installed size 5382 kB
<tomreyn> use netcat -vv to connect to its default port and see whether the connection is exatblished successfully.
<tomreyn> do this locally on the server first of all, to work around firewalling and NAT issues, then do it from remote.
<pepperhead> netcat?
<pepperhead> Appreciate the reply BTW
<pepperhead> My server is headless, will it require a GUI?
<pepperhead> So like "netcat -v 127.0.0.1 8080"?
<pepperhead> Returns: netcat: connect to 127.0.0.1 port 8080 (tcp) failed: Connection refused
<pepperhead> same for "netcat -v 192.168.1.241 8080"
<pepperhead> shouldnt be any NAT, so maybe a firewall thing?
<sarnold> connection refused could be firewall or it could be the application isn't listening on the port
<sarnold> you can check what ports it is listening on with netstat -tlnp or ss
<tomreyn> or lsof -i :8080
<tomreyn> make sure the port number is correct, too
<tomreyn> pepperhead ^
<sarnold> woah
<sarnold> tomreyn: that's handy
<sarnold> way less typing :)
<tomreyn> :)
<pepperhead> HAH!
<pepperhead> You guys are awesome
<pepperhead> I ASSUMED it defaulted to 8080 so I didnt set the port in the service configuration as it said (optional)
<pepperhead> Set it to 8080 and restarted the service...POOF
<tomreyn> \o/
<sarnold> nice :)
<pepperhead> I was going to run these in docker containers, but that was totally not happening
<pepperhead> Two down(Plex/Sab), one to go (Radarr)
<sarnold> pepperhead: give lxd a quick look, I think it's easier to work with than docker
<sarnold> docker feels like "here's a tarball of stuff I don't want to understand, give it a socket please" and lxd feels like "I'd like a bunch of systems that appear to be clean slates but with less overhead than qemu"
<tomreyn> :) ^this
<pepperhead> I started down that road, but ran into networking issues with the LXC to host thing. I may go back to it once I know the apps better.
<pepperhead> The firewall tweeks are easier here, and on less thing to work on with LXC
<pepperhead> I have LXC installed
<tomreyn> s/lxc/lxd/
<pepperhead> I like lxc/lxd, I am more familiar with freebsd jails
<pepperhead> so might be easier to pick up
<sarnold> I enjoyed reading https://blog.ubuntu.com/2016/04/07/lxd-networking-lxdbr0-explained
<sarnold> wow, that's from 2016? it felt newer than that.. heh
<pepperhead> lol
<sarnold> so, uh, maybe take anything in there with a big-ass grain of salt :)
<l4m8d4> Is there a reason why tasksel is not installed by default on ubuntu server 18.04? Are we supposed to use something else instead of it? Is there a more modern replacement or has everyone started to just install metapackages for what they need?
<l4m8d4> I remember that back in the old days it was used by the installer so one could choose if they wanted ssh server, lamp stack, mail server etc.
<cpaelzer> moin
<shahrokh> I install ubuntu server 18.04 on virtualBox but dont working network. virtualbox netconfiguration is NAT and Hosy-only(192.168.56.1)
<shahrokh> Do you have idea?
<ChmEarl> shadoxx, do you have any /etc/netplan/*.yml ? and does it use dhcp?
<ChmEarl> shadoxx, you may need to rewrite that *.yaml file for a static config that uses gateway 192.168.56.1
<shahrokh> chmearl, yes i have 2 *.yaml config
<shahrokh> https://gist.github.com/shahroukh/7ffc516ffbf606a5f7171b392038b7f5
<ChmEarl> connect at 192.168.56.103
<ChmEarl> shahrokh, can you ping or ssh to that IP from host?
<shahrokh> i connect to 192.168.56.103 with ssh but dont have ping to google ot 8.8.8.8
<shahrokh> result of networkctl: https://gist.github.com/shahroukh/7ffc516ffbf606a5f7171b392038b7f5#gistcomment-2632154
<shahrokh> networkctrl status ofcource
<ChmEarl> shahrokh, in the *.yaml, add 10.0.2.3 to the 2 other nameserver addresses
<ChmEarl> then `netplan apply`
<shahrokh> netplan apply result: Error in network definition //etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml line 8 column 19: address '10.0.2.3' is missing /prefixlength
<ChmEarl> no , add it here: addresses: [8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4]
<ChmEarl> line 8 is wrong place
<shahrokh> i dont understant, is correct?: https://gist.github.com/shahroukh/7ffc516ffbf606a5f7171b392038b7f5#file-01-netcfg-yaml
<ChmEarl> yes, 02-netcfg looks better, might work, unless a route is needed too
<ChmEarl> shahrokh, you still have an error in 01-netcfg
<shahrokh> yes
<ChmEarl> remove  addresses: [10.0.2.3] from 01-netcfg... you added there earlier
<ChmEarl> remove  `addresses: [10.0.2.3]` from 01-netcfg... you added there earlier
<shahrokh> comment addresses and gateway in 01-netcfg.. but netplan result: Error in network definition //etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml line 10 column 19: address '8.8.8.8' is missing /prefixlength
<shahrokh> :-D
<ChmEarl> should be no extra 10.0.2.3 in 01-netcfg
<ChmEarl> no changes to original 01-netcfg are needed. Only change 02-netcfg
<shahrokh> commnet nameservers in 01-netcfg and netplan apply restault is ok
<shahrokh> what am i doing??
<shahrokh> dont ping 8.8.8.8
<shahrokh> @ChmEarl
<ChmEarl> shadoxx, you started out showing me 02-netcfg, then you made mods to 01-netcfg too, why?
<lordievader> Good morning
<ChmEarl> sorry, meant for shahrokh , not shadoxx
<shahrokh> what do you mean? start by 02 but made mode 01? i dont understand
<shahrokh> no problem my dear :-D shadoxx or shahrokh
<ChmEarl> shahrokh, your edits are track in github, so use the features and back out the change to 01-netcfg
<shahrokh> do you edit code in my github link?
<shahrokh> i have 2 files for any ethernet
<shahrokh> https://gist.github.com/shahroukh/7ffc516ffbf606a5f7171b392038b7f5
<shahrokh> ChmEarl
<shahrokh> do have any idea for my use case?
<oe1skw> good morning
<trippeh_> hum. Network Manager is refusing to manage any ethernet interfaces
<trippeh_> enp5s0  ethernet  unmanaged  --
<trippeh_> nmcli dev set enp5s0 managed yes -> succeeds
<trippeh_> still unamanged
<trippeh_>  unmanaged-devices=*,except:type:wifi,except:type:wwan
<trippeh_> ha wow
<lordievader> trippeh_: Is the interface defined in `/etc/network/interfaces`?
<trippeh_> nope.
<trippeh_> not in networkd or "netplan" either
<trippeh_> but I think I figured it out now. ubuntu has started blacklisting all non-wifi/wwan devices.
<lordievader> Err, does the * in `unmanaged-devices` not match the ethernet adapter?
<trippeh_> lordievader: yes, it matches, it is a blacklist.
<lordievader> So, that is why the ethernet device keeps being unmanaged?
<trippeh_> yup.
<trippeh_> this also broke usb ethernet dongles on my laptop. so has been a long running annoyance.
<lordievader> Does this mean your issue is solved?
<trippeh_> yes, by touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf to override the ubuntu shipped configuration.
<lordievader> Ok, good to hear 👍
<trippeh_> surprise, now my VPNs work too ;)
<cyphermox> trippeh: fwiw, when you set 'renderer: NetworkManager' in netplan when you configure network devices there, it does set things to be managed by NM (ie. touching /run/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-...)
<cyphermox> desktop installs ship a file that make sure NetworkManager manages everything: https://netplan.io/examples#network-manager
<trippeh_> netplan is not installed
<cyphermox> trippeh_: if you have a server on which you install NetworkManager, and then use it to manage VPN and whatnot, then it will indeed explain why these devices did not work. by default, only wifi/wwan are managed by NM, as networkd can't do them well
<cyphermox> netplan.io is installed everywhere. if you remove it yourself, you are still left with distro defaults that may be installed, such as that 10-globally- file.
<trippeh_> supposedly the file is set on upgrades as well, but that had not happened here for whatever reason
<trippeh_> maybe some fallout from running betas.
<rbasak> cpaelzer or ahasenack: would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+merge/347299 for me please?
<rbasak> It's fairly trivial.
<cpaelzer> rbasak:  looking
<cpaelzer> rbasak: did you see the call for mysql migration assitance?
<cpaelzer> I did not yet get to it today
<rbasak> Yeah but it didn't seem immediately actionable to me. doko had already uploaded a no change rebuild and it was still building
<cpaelzer> ok
<trippeh_> cyphermox: network manager still failing silently after purge and reinstall was very confusing until I found that file. :)
<trippeh_> no hints in logs or anything.
<rbasak> cpaelzer: I didn't think a re-raise was needed because that's exactly what the stack trace is for. Given that all the re-raise would do is say "it was re-raised from _here_".
<cpaelzer> rbasak: so you want it explicitly uncatched to get the builtin stacktrace - I see that
<cpaelzer> but I wanted the log message before the trace
<cpaelzer> that is what I thought to achive by the re-raise
<cpaelzer> if the original trace is lost by the re-raise the log message isn't worth it
<rbasak> We can log and reraise if we want.
<rbasak> But what would that really achieve?
<rbasak> 'Cannot get all versions from changelog' doesn't tell us any more than the knowledge that we're in a function called get_all_changelog_versions_from_treeish, and that knowledge is provided by the stack trace.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: one day there will be two checks in there
<cpaelzer> and then you'll be happy to see immediately which one triggers
<cpaelzer> rbasak: but this is rather soft feedback, you had no real issues - so feel free to commit as is if you prefer otherwise
<rbasak> OK. Thank you for the review!
<njbair> i'm having the hardest time getting conjure-up to work. it keeps timing out at different points during the build while trying to access api.jujucharms.com, but every time i try the timeout happens at a different point in the process
<njbair> seems like intermittent network trouble, but i'm not sure if it's on my end or a known issue with the api?
<ahasenack> rbasak: hi, if you are still around, could you please push the upload tag for this mp? https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+git/apache2/+merge/348632
<ahasenack> rbasak: I couldn't find the right Author, so I'm going with just Origin in the dep3 header
<Ussat> in 16.04 wgat version of cacti is there ?
<ahasenack> Ussat: "rmadison cacti" tells me it's 0.8.8f+ds1-4ubuntu4.16.04.2
<Ussat> wow....big jump from 16 to 18.04
<Ussat> what is rmadison ?
<nacc> !info cacti xenial
<ubottu> cacti (source: cacti): web interface for graphing of monitoring systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.8f+ds1-4ubuntu4.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 1652 kB, installed size 5225 kB
<nacc> ahasenack: --^ fyi you can do that :)
<Ussat> I did not know, thanks
<ahasenack> figured :)
<Ussat> appreciated
<Ussat> the cacti 1.1.38 in 18.04 wont graph at all.....known issue with that version of cacti according to the forums and some emails
<nacc> Ussat: rmadison is the archive database available over the network
<nacc> s/is/queries/
<Ussat> ahh
<Ussat> !info cacti-spine xenial
<ubottu> cacti-spine (source: cacti-spine): Multi-Threading poller for cacti. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.8b-1ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 45 kB, installed size 138 kB
<nacc> Ussat: is there an ubuntu bug filed?
<Ussat> I have not had time to take a proper dump, let alone fikle a bug...its on my todo list
<Ussat> sorry so short...shit goin really sideways here
<nacc> Ussat: understood
<nacc> Ussat: so it's knonw upstream? fixed already?
<Ussat> upstream and not fix, ack'd though
<nacc> Ussat: ok, hard for us to do anything without an upstream fix :)
<Ussat> yup
<Ussat> Just ack'd the bug yesterday...so I would not expect anything soon
<sruli> time on my server is out of sync - "timedatectl: Failed to query server: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.timedate1': timed out"  - - "systemctl status systemd-timesyncd: ... ... systemd-timesyncd[742]: Timed out waiting for reply from 91.189.91.157:123 (ntp.ubuntu.com)" - - "ping 91.189.91.157: 64 bytes from 91.189.91.157: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=80.1 ms"
<blackflow> ping's irrelevant if there's an issue with the ntp service. Try another pool, like pool.ntp.org
<blackflow> sruli: ^^^
<sruli> how do i change it?
<blackflow> sruli: /etc/systemd/timesyncd.conf
<sruli> NTP=pool.ntp.org or FallbackNTP=pool.ntp.org ?
<blackflow> NTP is primary
<sruli> same, i get a timeout
<nacc> `man timesyncd.conf`
<blackflow> so yeah you could set FallbackNTP in case ntp.ubuntu.com for some reason isn't accessible
<sruli> pool.ntp.org is also not working, womething else seems to be the issue
<blackflow> sruli: firewall? is that a hosted server? some DCs don't allow outbound ntp due to it being easy to abuse, and require you to use their own servers
<sruli> my own server, its a vm, just tested on another few on same network, cant find anything in touter iptables to block it
<blackflow> residential ISP?
<nacc> iirc, you can use ntpdate by hand to query an ntp server?
<sruli> not residential but other servers (all 18.04) work fine
<sruli> 28 Jun 18:14:27 ntpdate[29101]: no servers can be used, exiting
<blackflow> speaking of "outer iptables", how's that set up for established,related  flows? the firewall needs to track UDP packets otherwise you'll have to open port 123 for inbound response UDP packets
<sruli> established,related accept. will try to run a tcpdump now and see if i see anything
<sruli> blackflow: its not hitting my router, also ntpdate exits so fast its not possible that its even trying to ake a connection
<blackflow> sruli: I think if you disable ntp and then enable it (timedatectl set-ntp on|off) it should start syncing up when it's enabled again.
<blackflow> if not, the nuke that carp and install proper ntp daemon. openntpd is recommended.
<blackflow> !info openntpd
<ubottu> openntpd (source: openntpd): OpenBSD NTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:6.2p3-1 (bionic), package size 53 kB, installed size 239 kB
<blackflow> *then
<sruli> cant even turn it off "Failed to set ntp: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.timedate1': timed out"
<blackflow> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯  SystemD
<sruli> openntpd not much in the man page, how do i query the time with it?
<sdeziel> sruli: I believe you cannot
<sdeziel> sruli: but check man ntpctl
<nacc> i don't think openntpd is really the answer here
<nacc> if ntpdate can't query the ntp server, something else is wrong
<sruli> nacc: ntpdate isnt even trying, its exits faster than its possible to establish a connection
<nacc> sruli: how did you run it?
<sruli> ntpdate
<nacc> sruli: right, so you didn't tell it to query any servers :)
<nacc> sruli: hint, `man ntpdate`
<sdeziel> ntpdate -q -v pool.ntp.org
<sruli> No manual entry for nptdate
<sdeziel> sruli: s/npt/ntp/ ;)
<sruli> ;-)
<sruli> time is adjusted, but how do i set it for summer time?
<nacc> sruli: so manual ntpdate worked?
<sruli> yes
<sdeziel> sruli: this is not related to NTP, it's a TZ (timezone) setting
<nacc> sruli: or was that a joke re: summer time? :)
<sdeziel> sruli: could you run "ntpdate -q -v 91.189.91.157"
<sruli> nacc, i need to set it to current local time, cant do it with timedatectl as its timing out
<sruli> sdeziel: worked
<sdeziel> sruli: that's weird as that was the IP systemd-timesyncd couldn't reach
<nacc> yeah something seems off
<sruli> as far as i understand the timezone is supposed to be set in timedatectl... something is broke witht he timedatectl.. any other way i can change the tz?
<l4m8d4> sruli: Have you read the server manual? You're not supposed to install ntpd or any other time sync package if you use timedatectl
<l4m8d4> So just remove ntpd and try again with timedatectl
<l4m8d4> If you configure link aggregation of two ethernet ports with netplan, does the network switch have to support that explicitly?
<tomreyn> how would you do link aggregation on a single side of the transfer only?
<sruli> l4m8d4: i started off with timedatectl it doesnt work thats why i needed something else!
<dlloyd> there are some super naive implementations that do not require switch participation, but are not really aggregation
<sruli> l4m8d4: for link agg switch needs to support 802.3ad.. else you can use other bonding methods
<l4m8d4> tomreyn: Yeah, that was the question. I just wanted to know if that is possible or if both deviced need to be "informed" of the bond
<l4m8d4> Okay thank you
<tomreyn> you can also run a mirror raid with just a single raid device. but does it make sense? not a lot.
<blackflow> ntpdate is just a temporary solution, you have to figure out why continuous syncing is not working
<sruli> l4m8d4: it needs to be setup on both sides
<sruli> blackflow: i know, don't know how to troubleshoot this.. hever has a issue with time sync in the past
<sarnold> if timedatectl thing isn't sufficient for you, try chrony next
<sruli> sarnold: it's not that it's not sufficient, it's just broke, doesnt work
<sruli> and i would like to fix it if poss
<l4m8d4> sruli: Are you sure that neither chrony nor ntpd is installed? Because if that were the case, timedatectl would be disabled automatically to prevent conflicts
<blackflow> sruli: apparently you can't start or stop the daemon. that's why I recommended you nuke the systemd component and use an external one. systemd is init + process manager, anything else is half assed, constantly broken insecure reinvention. as observed with resolved and I'm pretty sure that timesyncd went belly up because something something dbus.
<sruli> l4m8d4: ntpd was installed to check if there a problem with reaching npt protocol on the server.. timedatectl was broke before that, will remove it now and test timedatectl again
<l4m8d4> blackflow: timedatectl is configured on ubuntu to be disabled automatically if other means of sync are present, so there should be no need to "nuke" the component
<blackflow> l4m8d4: with "org.freedesktop.timedate1" timing out if attempted?
<sruli> l4m8d4: removed ntpd - :~# timedatectl Failed to query server: Connection timed out
<blackflow> you don't say.
<sarnold> blackflow: something something dbus :)
<blackflow> x-actly :)
<l4m8d4> sruli: What is the output of systemctl status systemd-timesyncd.service
<sruli> "systemctl status systemd-timesyncd: ... ... systemd-timesyncd[742]: Timed out waiting for reply from 91.189.91.157:123 (ntp.ubuntu.com)"
<sruli> ^^^ that was before.. now its just deat
<l4m8d4> sruli: What happens if you start it manually?
<sruli> times out.. in the process of timing out now
<blackflow> openntpd is nice. you can even peg it to a https domain to validate the ntp response so your time can't be messed with by rogue ntp servers
<sruli> systemd[1]: systemd-timesyncd.service: Start operation timed out. Terminating.
<sruli> systemd[1]: systemd-timesyncd.service: Failed with result 'timeout'.
<sruli> systemd[1]: Failed to start Network Time Synchronization.
<blackflow> been using it on all linux and freebsd machines, never needed anything else. it's less precise than ISC ntpd but you don't need nanosecond precision do you? you aren't running HFT or something
<sruli> all i need is the correct time, not asking for much
<l4m8d4> sruli: But ntp.ubuntu.com is reachable otherwise, right?
<sarnold> sruli: you don't happen to have funny firewall rules dropping udp packets or something?
<blackflow> been through all that, and ntpdate worked.
<sdeziel> the "start operation timed out" doesn't seem like NTP related to me, more like systemd having a bad day
<blackflow> duh!  :)
<blackflow> bad day, week, month and past 10 years actually :)
<sruli> i was able to use ntpd and ntpdate... and i ran a tcpdump to see if any packets were being dropped by the router timedatectl did not send any packets out of the vm
<sdeziel> I love systemd, for real ;)
<sruli> i also love it (when it works)
<blackflow> process management is good, the power of unit files awesome. but evrything ELSE, suxxxxxxxx
<sdeziel> sruli: beware that timesyncd will back down if any other ntpd daemon is even present on the system
<blackflow> resolved, timesyncd, nspawn, firewalld.... ughd!
<sdeziel> sruli: did you pastebin "journalctl -u systemd-timesyncd" earlier?
<l4m8d4> sdeziel: That's also what I would guess. Maybe they can't rely upon other packages stopping the service properly, so they decided to weirdly detect different timesync services and just time out if one is detected.
<blackflow> WHAT!
<sruli> http://termbin.com/t2f8
<sdeziel> sruli: thx, have you made some changes to timesyncd.conf that were not reverted?
<sdeziel> sruli: cause at "Jun 28 17:49:17" you manually stopped the service and tried to start it back... and it never worked
<sarnold> so uh what changed between Jun 28 16:25:11 and Jun 28 17:49:17?
<blackflow> sruli: btw, are there any errors showing up wrt resolving ntp.ubuntu.com domain for systemd-resolved service?  you tried ntpdate against an IP, but not against a pool name....
<sdeziel> l4m8d4: I find timesyncd very well behaved as it doesn't try to concurrently manage my clock if I opt in for another NTP implementation :)
<sruli> blackflow: just tried with poo.ntp.org worked
<l4m8d4> Yeah, it is strange because 1) sometimes it timed out waiting for some servers, which I never experience and 2) in the end it doesn't seem to try to sync anymore
<sdeziel> I still think it's not NTP related ;)
<sdeziel> systemd complains that the daemon doesn't starts properly
<sdeziel> and IIRC, timesyncd can cope with the inability to resolve DNS at startup
<LaserAllan_> hey guys, just a stupid question, what package do I need to install php-fpm on ubuntu 1804?, I think i tried it sometime ago and it wanted ot install apache, which i don't really use
<sruli> sarnold: it stopped working Jun 27 02:19:52, no clue what happend at that time
<blackflow> LaserAllan_: incredibly, but....   php-fpm
<blackflow> LaserAllan_: also note that php-fpm is orthogonal to apache. you can install nginx first and php-fpm wouldn't pull in apache.
<LaserAllan_> blackflow: So tha tis why
<LaserAllan_> Weird, i think i installed nginx first thought but i might be wrong :)
<LaserAllan_> I will try that thank you
<l4m8d4> sruli: I think it really started to break at Jun 28 17:50:48
<blackflow> LaserAllan_: in fact, on Bionic it's now completely separate from httpd it seems. on 16.04 there use to be .... .issues.
<l4m8d4> Before then it still tried to sync
<l4m8d4> After that it just failed silently
<blackflow> sruli: hey, you want good, stable, secure, no shenanigans, ntp client service?  try out openntpd! you won't regret it ;)
<LaserAllan_> blackflow: Sounds good, I have been using quite allot of CentOS and FreeBSd before so this is kinda new to me. But I thought id give Ubuntu 1804 a spin now that my 1404 machine is very old and needs to slowly ie.
<sruli> l4m8d4: lol thats when i started investigating why my time is wrong, and just tried to restart it
<sdeziel> sruli: IIRC, at some point you edited it's conf file, no?
<l4m8d4> sruli: You may want to adjust the systemd log level to get more details on this
<sruli> sdeziel: yes i tried to change to pool.ntp.org, reverted later
<sruli> l4m8d4: where do i change the log level for this?
<LaserAllan_> l4m8d4: How do adjust the systemd log level? (just curious)
<blackflow> or! or! here's a wild idea! install an ntpd developed by people who know what they're doing. :)  also, bonus https-based constraint check!
<l4m8d4> sruli: systemd-analyze log-level
<l4m8d4> Without parameter, it just gives you the current log level
<l4m8d4> Otherwise you pass a log level, one of "emerg, alert,crit, err, warning, notice, info, debug"
<l4m8d4> In this verbosity order I guess, where emerg is the least verbose, debug the most verbose
<sdeziel> l4m8d4: thanks, I didn't know that one!
<l4m8d4> blackflow: Still, it would be interesting to know why the problem occurs, don't you think?
<ahasenack> hm, autopkgtest-build-lxd tries to install a kernel into the container :/
<ahasenack> that just hangs here
<blackflow> l4m8d4: after all these years, it's no longer interesting to me to find out its' because something something over dbus via xml :)
<l4m8d4> Well, I think if possible you should always investigate why something doesn't work as intended on your system. In my case, I often find out interesting things in the process at least.
<blackflow> l4m8d4: thats' true, but with systemd, in my experience, that has mostly been a carnival ride that burns you out.
<blackflow> I've minimized that pain by using only the most minimum: init + process management, w/ journal (and only as a short in-memory buffer before syslog-ng).
<blackflow> _that_ works quite well, indeed.
<l4m8d4> blackflow: Then we have a different experience. For me, systemd has made managing the systemd a lot easier.
<l4m8d4> blackflow: In that case, maybe you should consider going with a distribution that doesn't ship systemd by default, that might make you happy
<blackflow> oh yes, no systemd is default in our shop. but sometimes, for some clients, you need to maintain systemd :)
<l4m8d4> *managing the system, funny typo though
<blackflow> the features and kernel capabilities (AND CAP capabilities) exposed through simple ini files really is awesome, yes. that part of systemd I like.
<blackflow> but lets' be real. systemd-resolved? that thing has been nothing but a wild ride of vulns and half assed implementations. ubuntu 17.04 got burnt pretty good for defaulting to it.   systemd-timesyncd? also half-assed and vulnerable, and why on earth would I remove working quality ntpd clients that have worked well for years.
<sruli> i rebooted and magically it works now
<blackflow> until it breaks again. :)
<sruli> blackflow: i know
<blackflow> btw, systemd-timesyncd.service on Bionic.... there aren't ConditionFileIsExecutable  conditions defined by default?
<blackflow> on debian they're in /lib/systemd/system/systemd-timesyncd.service.d/disable-with-time-daemon.conf
<blackflow> how does that work then
<l4m8d4> blackflow: I guess that the system will just call "systemctl stop systemd-timesyncd.service && systemctl disable systemd-timesyncd.service" if you install something else
<blackflow> where's that trigger defined?
<blackflow> sdeziel: "sruli: beware that timesyncd will back down if any other ntpd daemon is even present on the system"   -- how, on Bionic?
<sdeziel> blackflow: I don't know, I just checked chrony's postinst and there is nothing in there
<blackflow> I thought ubuntu wsa based on debian? :)
<nacc> blackflow: what do you think "based on" means?
<blackflow> on debian there's a nice list of ConditionFileIsExecutable   that prevents start up if the other daemons (virtualbox included) are present
<blackflow> nacc: debs taken from debian unstable?
<nacc> blackflow: at some point in time
<blackflow> is there any other definition?
<nacc> blackflow: is the debian changes more recent than bionic?
<blackflow> nope
<blackflow> it's actually years old
<blackflow> in fact, I believe even Xenial had those, but I have no xenial systems now to check
<nacc> blackflow: checking git
<sdeziel> blackflow: yes, xenial has that disable-with-time-daemon.conf snippet
<blackflow> so, huge regression on Bionic?
<sarnold> https://patches.ubuntu.com/s/systemd/systemd_237-3ubuntu10.patch
<sarnold> +  * Drop systemd-timesyncd.service.d/disable-with-time-daemon.conf.
<sarnold> +    All major NTP implementations ship a native service file nowadays with a
<sarnold> +    Conflicts=systemd-timesyncd.service so this drop-in is no longer
<sarnold> +    necessary. (Closes: #873185) (LP: #1721204)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1721204 in systemd (Ubuntu Artful) "timesyncd has redundant condition conflict with ntp and others" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721204
<nacc> sarnold: thanks
<blackflow> I see.
<l4m8d4> Yeah, I guess thats a more clean way of preventing conflicts there
<blackflow> l4m8d4: yeah it's cleaner if individual packages conflicted on timesyncd, and packages amongthemselves are not installable together.
<blackflow> the old method required one package to know all installable variants, hardcoded in teh config
#ubuntu-server 2018-06-29
<foo> I'm looking at how many workers to set on an app. It says this: Rule of thumb : (#CPU * 2) + 1 - how do I know how many know of #CPU's I have? What command would show me that? This instance is running in aws
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> foo: `lscpu` shows the cpu count.
<foo> lordievader: thank you
<coreycb> jamespage: i'm going to promote qemu to pike-updates for LP: 1779162. only been in proposed for a day but it's tested and causing data corruption on migration for s390 guests.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779162 in Ubuntu on IBM z Systems "qemu versions 2.10 and 2.11 have error during migration of larger guests" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779162
<jamespage> coreycb: +1 sounds like a priority
<Ussat> Sooo....getting headache here or hurting the wall hitting it with my head...have a log check issue on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, sure its a user issue :) but I have no idea what I crewed up, here is a pastbin with errors at bottom: https://pastebin.com/dRLqUR45
<Ussat> command run was"  su -s /bin/bash -c "/usr/sbin/logcheck -d" logcheck
<Ussat> the -d is for debug output
<Ussat> hmm no one ?
<Epx998> Where can I get a PPC iso for 16.04.3?
<Epx998> nm found it
<tomreyn> 16.04.4 is current, though
<Epx998> yeah this is a corner case where I need .3
<njbair> any known issues with conjure-up on 18.04? I've tried and failed several times to set up a novalxd server on two different machines over the last couple days.
<whislock> Epx998: Do you -actually- need .3?
<nacc> Epx998: rather curious why you need .3?
<whislock> Any time I see that, it's some variant of "software maker X says I need this exact version."
<whislock> Which is 99.9% of the time not true.
<nacc> right, and .3 is not really a thing, it's *maybe* a HWE level
<nacc> inasmuch as .3 was just a time when an iso was spun up (iirc)
<whislock> Exactly.
<nacc> so perhaps they meant they wanted to test that kernel :)
 * Ussat slams head into desk
<whislock> That seems painful.
<Ussat> yup.....so is this issue
<nacc> Ussat: did you see if /usr/sbin/logtail2 on that file works manually?
<Ussat> no did not try that
<Ussat> bah it is useing logtail2
<Ussat> LOGTAIL="/usr/sbin/logtail2"
<Epx998> NACC: It's for an IBM P9 server with a specific CPU, current stuff doesnt work on it - dev wants specfically some 16.04.3 PPCEL proposed that has some nvidia drivers in it
<Epx998> something to that effect, the plea for help from my workmate isnt very clear
<nacc> Epx998: oh ppc64el not ppc
<nacc> Epx998: that's confusing "ppc64el proposed"?
<Epx998> yeah sorry - im being told the ibm p9 with this 2.1 cpu version is locked into this release and a kernel on it
<whislock> Epx998: No, it's locked into that kernel.
<Epx998> the info from my workmate doesnt feel complete on what hes looking for
<nacc> none of that seems right to me
<whislock> Epx998: There's no such thing as a "18.04.3" release.
<Ussat> manually, it runs fine
<whislock> And I am highly suspect of the notion that the .3 kernel works, and the current one doesn't.
<Epx998> I am talking 16.04.3
<whislock> Epx998: Same idea applies, replace 18 with 16.
<Epx998> ppc64el - thats whjat i told him, there was no prposed for that
<whislock> There's no such thing as "16.04.3".
<whislock> There is 16.04.
<nacc> Epx998: so they need the 4.10 kernel?
<nacc> Epx998: which didn't get patched for meltdown/spectre??
<Ussat> as an IBM shop P9's are not kernel locked to ANYTHING
<nacc> dpb1: --^ would you know?
<whislock> Epx998: Okay, so there's a lot of experience here saying that your requirement isn't really needed.
<Ussat> I run a fairly large P9 install base as well as X86 linux and no
<dpb1> no, would need a bug link.
<dpb1> hi nacc
<nacc> dpb1: heya :)
<nacc> dpb1: figured you would be able to more definitively tell us re: p9 support, etc.
<dpb1> p9 is supported for sure, if there is an issue, it should be filed as a bug
<nacc> dpb1: ack, thanks
<Ussat> We have it on 4 LPARS here
<pankaj> I am trying to install virtual box guest additions on my virtual machine. I clicked on device tab and downloaded the package but it does not work. Please help me.
<pankaj> I have successfully installed virtual box guest additions now and checked with lsmod but it is still not working.
<lopta> Is it difficult to install Ubuntu Server onto an md mirror?
<pankaj> lopta: What?
<nacc> lopta: md is a software construct
<lopta> pankaj: Software RAID-1
<nacc> lopta: are you asking if you can setup swraid during install?
<lopta> nacc: Yes, probably ;-)
<pankaj> lopta: I was following a blog on 'techrepublic.com' with topic 'how to install virtualbox guest additions on ubuntu server'. It was successfull till the end and my ubuntu server told me to just restart and everything will be fine but it did not happen. I cannot enjoy full screen.
<pankaj> lopta: I am not asking about software RAID now.
<lopta> pankaj: I am though.
<nacc> lopta: ok, afaik, yes
<nacc> lopta: use the old installer not the new one, iirc
<whislock> lopta: Requires the use of the "legacy" installer, I believe.
<lopta> Thanks whislock
<lopta> (and nacc)
<runelind_q> how can I disable the HWE kernel and go back to stock 16.04 kernel?
<sarnold> runelind_q: there's no explicit instructions I nkow of .. ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<sarnold> runelind_q: I think from what I can see on that page I'd try "apt-get install linux-generic linux-generic-hwe-16.04-"
<runelind_q> well I had the option in my bootloader for just booting into the 4.4 kernel again, so I'm running that kernel atm.  Should I just uninstall the linux-generic-hwe-16.04?
<sarnold> aha, yeah, that sounds good
<runelind_q> ok, trying the reboot.
#ubuntu-server 2018-06-30
<jak2000> https://paste.debian.net/1031400/   strange fdisk -l  strange result of fdisk ?
<ducasse> !crosspost | jak2000
<ubottu> jak2000: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<jak2000> ducasse?
<ducasse> jak2000: read the message from ubottu
<jak2020> then?
<_KaszpiR_> jak2020 what's strange in the fdisk response?
<_KaszpiR_> ah nvm
<tomreyn> yeah cp
<jak2020> helped a friend on ubuntu channel
<jak2020> thanks _KaszpiR_
<LaserAllan_> hey guys, python 2.7 in 1804 is that possible to get easily?, i just tried installing t and it didn't seem to work
<tomreyn> !info python2.7 bionic
<ubottu> python2.7 (source: python2.7): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.7). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.15~rc1-1 (bionic), package size 232 kB, installed size 371 kB
<tomreyn> LaserAllan_: ^
<tomreyn> "did not seem to work" is not a great description of an error
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: Sorry, I gues i just didn't search well enough :)
<LaserAllan_> thank you
<SJr> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 18.04, the system seems to install however after reboot the system is unusable, in particular I notice that the hostname I set isn't set (the machine name is localhost.localdomain), and there are no users.
<SJr> I've gone through the install twice now.
<SJr> By no users, I mean I can't login as the user I setup and when I reboot and examine /home it is empty.
<SJr> And I didn't see a user in /etc/shadow
#ubuntu-server 2018-07-01
<michael2> hi, does anyone use vultr for hosting servers? would you recommend them?
<ducasse> michael2: that question doesn't really belong in here, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xbert> I'm using mod_fastcgi and php which seems to be working but lighttpd is spamming errors to my logs: (mod_fastcgi.c.3565) pid  1106 1 not found: No child processes, my config worked on ubuntu 14.04 this has happened on a new 18.04 install
#ubuntu-server 2019-06-24
<cpaelzer> jamespage: the right way is to turn around the server/client relationship
<cpaelzer> jamespage: qemu creates the socket OVS connects
<cpaelzer> no more needs the perm/user juggling
<cpaelzer> jamespage: see https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server/ubuntu/+source/dpdk-testing/tree/test.sh#n1056 and https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server/ubuntu/+source/dpdk-testing/tree/test.sh#n1043 for mode server (old) client (new)
<cpaelzer> the path is something qemu created after being set up via e.g. libvirt XML
<lordievader> Good morning
<jamespage> cpaelzer: great - I'd got to that conclusion - I think we can just drop those params for openstack versions where ovs is the client to the libvirt created vhostuser socket
<cpaelzer> yes
<m-anish> Hi. I am facing an issue of systemd-resolved and dnsmasq probably looping and consuming 100% cpu, and would really appreciate some help!
<m-anish> test
<m-anish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PH4MSBG9CK/
<m-anish> ^^ /etc/resolv.conf
<m-anish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NPWzVRR7mp/  is /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<m-anish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yZZ5FPGp7K/ is service systemd-resolved status
<m-anish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dwf9nJnYbw/ is systemd-resolve --status
<m-anish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X3kdGd4KJ8/ is `ip a`
<m-anish> https://github.com/iiab/iiab/issues/1747 is the bug report where we're tracking this
<m-anish> this is 18.04.2 LTS on an Intel NUC
<lotuspsychje> m-anish: did you firmware upgrade your nuc to latest?
<ahasenack> there is a bug about this, but it doesn't have a clear reproducer
<ahasenack> 100% cpu looks like there is a query loop
<m-anish> I researched a bit on the internet, but couldn't find a proper answer, and I don't deeply understand how DNS resolution is working in ubuntu (given my system's config)
<m-anish> hmm let me check
<m-anish> ahasenack yeah, any way i can figure out what might be happening
<ahasenack> tcpdump
<m-anish> any switches i should use with tcpdump?
<ahasenack> it seems to happen sometimes with installations that were release upgraded from previous releases
<m-anish> this is a fresh install of 18.04
<ahasenack> if you don't know them, then tcpdump probably won't be useful to you
<ahasenack> I'd suggest -i any -n -p port 53
<ahasenack> and brace for impact
<m-anish> if you want, i can let you ssh in via ngrok
<ahasenack> nope
<m-anish> its awfully quiet `tcpdump -i any -n -p port 53`
<m-anish> wait
<m-anish> the race condition stopped itself :(
<m-anish> i mean im back to normal cpu usage
<m-anish> ill run that command if/when this happens next
<m-anish> ahasenack lotuspsychje thx
<ahasenack> good luck
<m-anish> here we go again
<m-anish> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QhNfQF5h6Y/
<m-anish> ahasenack ^^ is a sample
<supaman> so, I have a performance issue with NFS mount, it seems that the sync option is slowing down writing a lot (unpacking a 13 GB gzip file takes up to 8 minutes with sync on but only a few seconds with async)
<supaman> the async option, is it really that dangerous if the NFS mount is used mostly for reading?
<supaman> its mostly used for Joomla websites, most writing is done when users upload images and other files and when the website admin updates the software
<supaman> the software update is the 13 GB unzip
<tomreyn> you should have separate exports then
<supaman> I have a seperate export for each site
<supaman> played around with rsize and wsize, no luck there
<tomreyn> you should have one (maybe for each site) which mounts writable with async, and another (maybe for each site) which mounts read-only without async
<supaman> hmmm, don't think sync/async matters for read, only for writing
<tomreyn> and i'd recommend unpacking archives on the nfs server, not on a mounted export
<supaman> well, the update is done through the Joomla web interface, don't have an option there I think
<supaman> what I am mostly interested in is if async is active, what happens if a write is taking place and the link gets disrupted somehow
<bipul> Hi,
<RoyK> ho
<bipul> Can we run GUI applications in Ubuntu server , and access it via ssh graphically.
<bipul> ?
<RoyK> yes
<RoyK> works well - I'm using for instance virt-manager that way
<bipul> How? I tried installing xorg  , but failed to do so
<bipul> virt-manager is virtualization things.
<RoyK> just install something, like x11-apps - log out and in again to make sure x11-forward works and start xeyes or something
<RoyK> bipul: it's still just a normal x application
<bipul> Yes, an IDE type application like IntelliJ
<RoyK> should work
<RoyK> just try xeyes first
<RoyK> it's a neat little thing for testing x
<bipul> I tried installing xauth , xorg and openbox.
<RoyK> no need for xorg
<bipul> Then?
<RoyK> that's the x server - you only need an x server on your client
<RoyK> server/client in x land is a bit opposite of the way others name it
<RoyK> bipul: what sort of client are you running?
<bipul> I am using Ubuntu , inside virtualbox.
<bipul> inside virtualbox Ubuntu server, where i would like to install IntelliJ
<RoyK> just install x11-apps and log out and in again and check if $DISPLAY is set
<bipul> Oh let me try
<RoyK> you may have to ssh -X <server> to enable x11 forwarding, but it should be enabled by default, both on client and server
<bipul> yes,
<bipul> RoyK, Thanks for your wonderful suggestion.
<RoyK> works?
<bipul> I am trying
<RoyK> check the DISPLAY variable if it doesn't work - "echo $DISPLAY"
<bipul> When you say x11 apps? then what specific package should i install ?
<bipul> apt-cache search x11 list me many packages
<teward> TJ-: so your patch is now in Proposed for nginx heere in Eoan.  PROBLEM: chromium being snapped now broke autopkgtests for something and those autopkgtests block nginx.  unrelated blockage but still
<teward> Laney and others're looking into that one
<RoyK> bipul: x11-apps
<bipul> yes x11-aps
<bipul> yes x11-apps
<RoyK> so - now log out and in again and check if DISPLAY is set
<bipul> sure i will let you know :)
<RoyK> or just try to run xeyes first
<RoyK> you'll see
<RoyK> or get an error message
<TJ-> teward: I'm not fixing Chromium!
<teward> TJ-: no you aren't :P
<teward> lol I wouldn't expect you to xD
<bipul> Okay, echo $DISPLAY  does not works.
<RoyK> no output?
<bipul> Yes no output.
<RoyK> ok - try ssh -X <yourserver>
<bipul> It says "/usr/bin/xauth: file /home/ubuntu/.Xauthority does not exist."
<RoyK> log out and in again
<RoyK> this usually happens the first time you login with x11 forward
<bipul> I think we need to give small "x"
<RoyK> -x disables x11 forward
<RoyK> -X enables it
<RoyK> see man ssh
<bipul> WoW ! It works
<bipul> Thank you very much. :)
<RoyK> then set ForwardX11 yes in .ssh/config
<RoyK> so you won't need to use -X next time
<bipul> okay :)
<RoyK> or just globally in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<RoyK> on the client, that is
<lordcirth> Remember that "ForwardX11 yes" potentially allows attacks from the server
<lordcirth> You might want to set it for the one server
<RoyK> lordcirth: my guess is his server is behind nat anyway, so it won't be much of a problem
<lordcirth> The problem is if he sets it globally, then ssh's to a different server later
<RoyK> I know
<RoyK> bipul: check "man ssh_config" - you can add separate blocks for each server
<RoyK> lordcirth: btw, isn't ForwardX11Trusted needed for the server to gain too much access?
<RoyK> as in ssh -Y
#ubuntu-server 2019-06-25
<lordievader> Good morning
<sahid> jamespage: o/ I need to bump version of python-mimeparse that to 1.5.2, can you fork the package in ubuntu-server-dev?
<sahid> that is required by python-falcon
<sahid> https://launchpad.net/~sahid-ferdjaoui/+archive/ubuntu/eoan-train-proposed/+build/17187763
<sahid> https://code.launchpad.net/~sahid-ferdjaoui/ubuntu/+source/python-falcon/+git/python-falcon/+ref/master
<munsking> Hello, somewhere on my ubuntu server there's a script or something that tries to log on to our windows domain with the wrong credentials, what's the easiest/fastest way to find our what does that? i could try grepping for the username but that's going to take hours
<tomreyn> munsking: sssd maybe? check if you have it installed: dpkg -l sssd
<tomreyn> (if the last line of output starts with ii then it's installed.)
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html.en
<munsking> tomreyn, nope, not installed
<munsking> ooh i think i might have found something, could be used for webmin/virtualmin
<jc_> Hi, I have installed ubuntu server on my dell server on 370GB SSD, but it is using only 4GB space for path - (/). After installing some applications, I am getting following message "There is not enough disk space on the image storage media." Can anyone suggest how to improve space for / (path).
<jc_> # lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL
<jc_> sdk                                    372G
<jc_> __sdk1                                   1M
<tomreyn> munsking: sudo netstat -pan --inet    or   sudo lsof -i    can be used to list open network connections. and here's a list of ports used for AD: https://isc.sans.edu/diary/Cyber+Security+Awareness+Month+-+Day+27+-+Active+Directory+Ports/7468
<jc_> __sdk2                    ext4           1G /boot
<jc_> __sdk3                    LVM2_member  371G
<tomreyn> !paste | jc_
<ubottu> jc_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jc_>   __ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv ext4           4G /
<jc_> okey Thanks. I will use paste.
<tomreyn> jc_: not actually needed.
<tomreyn> jc_: ubuntu server will only create a single LVM2 logical volume (LV) by default, just large enough to install ubuntu on it. you can either expand this existing LV or add new ones to get more usable file system space.
<jamespage> sahid: yep one second
<jc_> output of lsblk : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tTZ2QK3FPw/
<munsking> tomreyn, i think i'd have to look at the exact time of the failed login, which seems a bit random
<jamespage> sahid: looks like you need some uploads sponsored?
<jc_> tomreyn: Thanks for the info. If I create new LV, all the applications will be installed directly on the newly created LV or do I need to make some changes for that?
<tomreyn> jc_: the last line of your lsblk output is the ubuntu OS LV the installer created.. the last but one line shows that you have 371 GB space available to LVM2, so you can create plenty of new LVs or extend existing ones.
<tomreyn> jc_: creating an LV is equivalent to creating a partition - you will still need to create a file system on it, and mount it somewhere. and then only data written to this somewhere will end up on this file system.
<tomreyn> jc_: e.g. you can create a 50 GB LV, format it as ext4, mount it to /var/lib/mysql and use it for mysql databases.
<jc_> tomreyn: I will look in to extending the existing one. I don't want to create new one for atleast this SSD. Thanks
<jc_> tomreyn: thanks for your explanation.
<tomreyn> jc_: to resize the existing LV and the file system on it to 10 GB (up from 4GB), you should be able to use something similar to:  sudo lvresize -L 10G --resizefs ubuntu-vg/ubuntu-lv
<jamespage> sahid: python-mimeparse repo seeded
<jamespage> sahid: looking at your other sponsor requests now
<jc_> tomreyn: can i just use # lvextend -L+371GB /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv
<tomreyn> jc_: you'll want to also resize the file system, so specify --resizefs. also, i don't think you can specify the path as /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv but it has to be VG/LV
<tomreyn> the lvresize(8) man page states: "lvresize resizes an LV in the same way as lvextend and lvreduce. lvresize resizes an LV in the same way as lvextend and lvreduce. See lvextend(8) and lvreduce(8) for more information."
<jc_> tomreyn: okey. I will try that, and let you know. Thanks
<tomreyn> jc_: if your goal is to allocate all the available space to this LV, then a better option than specifying the size using -L is to use -l 100%FREE
<tomreyn> this ensures there's no leftover unallocated space (other than any that is strictly technically required)
<jc_> tomreyn: thanks for your help. lvextend didn't help, as you suggested I have used lvresize and now I am able to see the space. Thanks for your time.
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<jamespage> sahid: I think I'm caught up
<jamespage> sahid: no missed cinder - doing that now
<sahid> jamespage: ack thanks
<jamespage> sahid: no problem
<jamespage> sahid: do I need todo anything with regards to DDT?
<sahid> jamespage: i don't think so, it seems to me we are good
<sahid> the package i would like you to double check is python-falcon, it's the one i'm currently working on and i did lot of changes
<jamespage> sahid: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-ddt/1.2.1-0ubuntu1/+build/17174524
<sahid> jamespage: https://launchpad.net/~sahid-ferdjaoui/+archive/ubuntu/eoan-train-proposed/+build/17177025
<sahid> jamespage: let me double check
<sahid> i might have not well updated the branch
<jamespage> sahid: that's not been uploaded to eoan
<sahid> jamespage: ok right, i remember now, there were an issue with the doc, i fixed it but corey asked me some extra work
<sahid> i will ping you when it's all done
<sahid> jamespage: cinder will not pass because of python-ddt, i just updated my repo, if you can review/sponsor it
<sahid> https://code.launchpad.net/~sahid-ferdjaoui/ubuntu/+source/python-ddt/+git/python-ddt
<sahid> https://launchpad.net/~sahid-ferdjaoui/+archive/ubuntu/eoan-train-proposed/+build/17188109
<Greyztar> hello,i needed to run a script at startup,didnt find any rc.local but made one and it worked,is this ok to do or should use other means to run script?
<tomreyn> Greyztar: a systemd unit file is a better approach.
<supaman> Greyztar: unless you have changed something then systemd is managing startup, see here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/919054/how-do-i-run-a-single-command-at-startup-using-systemd
<Greyztar> tomreyn: thanks also thanks supaman
<jamespage> sahid: ok so I have a suggestion for python-ddt - use the orig.tar.xz from debian experimental
<jamespage> rather than the upstream release tarball - that way you will have the docs I think
<jamespage> will also make a merge/sync easier at some point in time
<jamespage> dropping the -docs package is alot of divergence from debian
<mason> Hey all. I have a VM here where qemu has this flag: "-global PIIX4_PM.disable_s3=1"  I don't see where that's controlled in the XML config, so I assume that's the default. Anyone know the proper knob offhand?
<mason> Hm, and this might be a bug, as I'm told the knob is <suspend-to-mem enabled='yes'/> which I'm already doing.
<sdeziel> mason: yes, that seems to be the right knob, works for me on Bionic
<cpaelzer> also depends on the (virtual) chipset see src/qemu/qemu_command.c
<mason> sdeziel: Bionic here. I'm not sure what the issue would be.
<mason> ah, could be a chipset issue - I have very old hardware I'm using as hypervisors
<mason> I'll migrate the thing to my desktop, which is skylake xeon
<mason> (Not a live migrate and it doesn't copy configs, so it'll use the local native CPU type)
<sdeziel> mason: I'd be surprised if this is related to the underlying host
<sahid> jamespage: ack sounds good idea, there is a discussion in progress #ubuntu-devel
<mason> sdeziel, cpaelzer: Oddly, I still see -global PIIX4_PM.disable_s3=1 with <suspend-to-mem enabled='yes'/>
<mason> I'll try allowing both in the xml
<sdeziel> mason: I'd double check (with virsh dumpxml) that the setting isn't drop after you're done editing.
<mason> kk, good idea
<mason> sdeziel: Spot on. How would that be rewritten? Is there a set of defaults that override configs somewhere?
<TJ-> mason: did you edit the XML manually whilst the guest was active?
<mason> TJ-: No. Guess was off.
<sdeziel> mason: I know little about this area. I know there is an XML validation thing happening
<mason> Guest*
<TJ-> mason: because libvirt re-writes the XM on shutdown and I've been caught by that. using "virsh edit <domain>" is safest
<mason> Ah, didn't know about that one. It validates on save?
<sdeziel> yes
<mason> nice
<cpaelzer> on shutdown it transitions from active to inactive state, that is the write there
<cpaelzer> dropping some details that are only known at runtime
<mason> Does the config live somewhere other than /etc/libvirt/qemu? The edit shows me suspend to mem disabled, which isn't what was in /etc/libvirt/qemu. Surprised me.
<cpaelzer> it usually is in memory
<cpaelzer> the path is only a backup for restart and such
<cpaelzer> not meant to be edited
<cpaelzer> as sdeziel said, "virsh edit"
<cpaelzer> TBH I never touched /etc/libvirt/qemu/*.xml - so I'd assume there never is a need to
<mason> I was definitely editing with vi when the domain was down, but I'm happy with virsh edit if it validates.
<sdeziel> mason: when I need to edit xml files by hand, I reload/restart libvirtd so that it picks up the updated files
<mason> There we are. Got the correct flags this time. Now I'll try suspending the thing again. :)
<mason> sdeziel: Oh, that's a good idea. Although I'll diligently use virsh edit now.
<sdeziel> mason: yes, I only do hand edits when I need sed ;)
<mason> aha, progress. It's yapping about not having the guest agent now.
<mason> and, suspended - and now we'll see if it can wake up
<mason> sdeziel, cpaelzer: If either of you has random free time, I'd be curious to know if you manage to have a guest sleep and then wake. We've gotten me to the same point where I was with Fedora's qemu-kvm, where I can tell domains to sleep, but it's the long sleep of death, never to awaken again.
<mason> I'm trying to debug something vaguely unrelated, so I have no time pressure for this - it'd just be more convenient debugging on a VM than hardware - but it'd be cool to see this stuff work anyway.
<cpaelzer> mason: I always used the xternal suspend/resume (virsh suspend ...)
<mason> cpaelzer: virsh dompmsuspend --target mem here.
<mason> cpaelzer: The RHEL 7 kernel has problems waking up my laptop when root is on md-raid. I can reliably reproduce it. It goes away with newer kernels, but it'd be nice to track the issue in the existing RHEL 7 kernel. If I can get it reproduced in a VM that'd be a nice convenience.
<sahid> coreycb: anychance you upload: https://code.launchpad.net/~sahid-ferdjaoui/ubuntu/+source/python-mimeparse/+git/python-mimeparse?
<sahid> https://pastebin.canonical.com/p/wQyntj7Sg2/
<coreycb> sahid: couple of comments https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3xh7rmfmXK/
<sahid> coreycb: ack thanks
<noregret> I have an ssh command that I would like to run on startup, what's the best way to achieve that? ubuntu server 18.04
<blackflow> noregret: what command?
<mason> noregret: Make a unit file for it. User services are probably the best way to do it, except, I haven't figured out how to get user services to automatically start.
<mason> And a manual start defeats the porpoise.
<noregret> blackflow: something like this: autossh -M41337 -f -o TCPKeepAlive=no -o ServerAliveInterval=15 -nNT -L 2234:localhost:8822 user@host
<noregret> mason: unit file meaning a systemd service?
<blackflow> noregret: yes. but I'd not run it as a user service, but as a regular system service, with a dedicated user for the tunnel
<blackflow> newer systemd can even do dynamic users, so that's useful as well
<TJ-> mason: you add the unit as a wants of (the user's) default.target
<noregret> blackflow: thanks, i'll look it up
<mason> TJ-: Ah, I'll try it. Thanks.
<TJ-> mason: the all-user would be in/under /etc/systemd/user/{,default.target.wants/} or for per-user $HOME/.config/systemd/user/{,default.target.wants/}
<mason> TJ-: I didn't know about the user default.target.wants, and didn't have it. Good to know.
<TJ-> mason: default.target should be in /usr/lib/systemd/user/ and you create the .wants directories as needed in either /etc/systemd/user/ or $HOME/.config/systemd/user/
<sarnold> is there a handy systemctl thingy that'll do that? or do you just need to do the symlink grubbing?
<mason> sarnold: systemctl edit --user --force created the structure for me, so... Dunno. I'll experiment.
<sarnold> mason: alright that's a promising start. I'm sure I'd forget the paths but stand a chance of discovering the edit --user --force again :)
<mason> If I ever have to set systemd symlinks by hand that'll be "the line."
<sarnold> the "why did we leave sysv?" line? :)
<mason> The very same. :P
<TJ-> sarnold: if the unit file has an [Install] section with WantedBy=
<TJ-> see "man systemd.unit" -> "...Note: WantedBy= and RequiredBy= are used in the [Install] section to create symlinks in .wants/ and .requires/ directories...."
<sarnold> someone should really redo all this with something simpler :)
<mason> TJ-: Hrm, I had that. Half a sec and I'll find my userspace version.
<mason> TJ-, sarnold: https://bpaste.net/show/300bfa1164c0
<mason> TJ-: Or is the syntax for WantedBy different when it's a user service?
<TJ-> mason: did you "systemctl daemon-reload" after adding the file ?
<mason> TJ-: And where in all this is it a cleaner, more logical system? You don't have to answer this one.
<mason> TJ-: No, but I was rebooting the VM, which presumably is good enough for that.
<TJ-> mason: and did you enable the unit ("systemctl --user enable myunit.service") ?
<mason> TJ-: Yes.
<TJ-> mason: in which case the correct sym-link should have been created
<mason> TJ-: And I could start/stop the service with systemctl. What wasn't happening was automatic start on boot.
<mason> Half a sec and I'll reproduce the thing and show you the .config tree.
<TJ-> mason: is user's default.target active ?
<mason> TJ-: I don't know. Do I have to enable that?
<mason> TJ-: The user lingers, but I wasn't aware of additional things that had to be done.
<TJ-> mason: generally default.target should be active/enabled but I'm trying to check all the possibilities
<mason> half a sec and I'll have a cleanly created .config tree to examine
<TJ-> mason: are you creating this for a single user, or wanting it for all?
<mason> TJ-: It's just one account starting the service.
<TJ-> mason: if it's for all (/etc/systemd/user) then you need to "sudo systemctl --global enable myunit.service" ... if single-user, then "--user" for ($HOME/.config/systemd/user/)
<mason> TJ-: https://bpaste.net/show/1cd5c64f56a0
<mason> TJ-: So, is it unhappy with WantedBy=multi-user.target do you think? Is there something else I have to enable for user services to be started on boot, which I believe is largely their point?
<TJ-> mason: as I said, and I thought you were using due to your pastebin, it HAS to be default.target - there is no multi-user.target for users (see "ls /usr/lib/systemd/user/ ")
<mason> I'll try that.
<mason> I'm assuming that implicitly starts after multi-user.target...?
<mason> systemd service ordering is a mess
<mason> Hm, default.target didn't do it either. Do I have to enable the user default.target explicitly or somesuch?
<TJ-> mason: what does "systemctl --user show default.target" report?
<mason> LoadState=loaded
<mason> ActiveState=active
<TJ-> mason: paste the entire report please
<mason> TJ-: https://bpaste.net/show/f48288579686
<mason> TJ-: Interesting. https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/2690 asks if the service is wanted by default.target, and mine isn't.
<mason> TJ-: https://bpaste.net/show/08898c7469bf
<mason> even after a daemon-reload
<mason> If I'm reading that right, they closed that bug without resolving it.
<blackflow> after some discussion and inability to reproduce it seems.
<TJ-> mason: there's a linked commit that corrected the .config/systemd/user/ units which were set to Wants=multi-user.target, to be me default.target
<TJ-> mason: what's your unit's name?
<TJ-> mason: just to be clear; the user "seven" is logging in? Or, are you trying to get this job to run as the user "seven" as a system service even when that user has NOT logged int?
<mason> TJ-: user is seven, unit name is sevendays.service
<mason> TJ-: With the system service, yeah, it starts as that user even if that user isn't otherwise logged in.
<mason> TJ-: As the system service, I assumed it would do the same - start on boot.
<mason> sorry, s/system/user/
<mason> TJ-: You're not saying that the service is supposed to only start when the user logs in, as a user service, are you?
<TJ-> mason: ahhh, no, the point of --user units is to do something when that user logs in. pam_systemd starts systemd --user for the user
<sarnold> ahhhhhhhhhh
<mason> Well. That solves that then.
<mason> TJ-: Thank you.
<sarnold> I thought this was supposed to be similar to cron @reboot
<mason> Likewise. But evidently not!
<Odd_Bloke> Yeah, I found that out earlier this week when configuring user-level backup services.
<Odd_Bloke> (For me, that's a definite feature, as there's no need to take new snapshots if I haven't even logged in yet; nothing should be changing without me. :p)
<mason> Odd_Bloke: Did you drop back to doing it on the system with with a User= directive instead?
<mason> Ah.
<sarnold> mail delivery through procmail?
<sarnold> crontabs?
<sarnold> hmm, do both of those go through the same pam_systemd stack?
<mason> Shush! Let him have his dream.
<TJ-> mason: to run a service as a user its a regular system service unit with User=seven in [Service] - see "man systemd.exec"
<mason> TJ-: Yeah, that's what I was doing before I decided to try it as a user service.
<mason> c.f. the first pastebin
<TJ-> mason: darn! round the world in 80 pains :)
<mason> haha
<mason> I thought I was doing it the wrong way. I have learned. Not wasted time!
<sarnold> learned *and* taught :D double-win
<mason> heh
<TJ-> I've learned to... I seem to have become a systemd guru without knowing quite how!
<TJ-> I wrote a fabulous systemd generator last week, to create .automount/.mount run-time units for each of several LVM LVs so they don't get mounted until accessed... works fantastically ... except at boot time, doh!
<TJ-> since generators run before anything else, and the generator looks for /dev/$VG/* to get the LV names!
<TJ-> at that point - LVM hasn't activated
<mason> TJ-: Have the generator set up a watcher with inotify!!! \o/
<mason> I'm not actually sure you can run inotify on a devfs, but, just saying.
<mason> devtmpfs*
<TJ-> mason: :) I just had to run the generator itself as a regular system service
<TJ-> but, the exercise was fun - showed me the power of generators and how simple it is to create them
<lordcirth> TJ-, that's interesting, I'll have to keep generators in mind
<TJ-> lordcirth: for reference: https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/systemd-generator-LVM_automount
<lordcirth> Thanks!
#ubuntu-server 2019-06-26
<lordievader> Good morning
<peetaur2> Howdy. Since 18.04 doesn't have mcelog any more, what do you guys use?
<peetaur2> for AMD you just load the edac_mce_amd driver, and grab "Hardware Error" stuff from syslog...but not sure what to do on intel
<tomreyn> maybe rasdaemon
<peetaur2> tomreyn: thanks ...  and reading about that, it seems it uses "kernel tracing events" and EDAC. And looking at the machine I wanted it on, it seems to have i7core_edac loaded (but it's a Xeon E5620). Maybe that means it'll already dump stuff in syslog.
<tomreyn> ideally the firmware would detect events and log and handle them
<sahid> jamespag I think we missed to update https://git.launchpad.net/~sahid-ferdjaoui/ubuntu/+source/murano-dashboard
<sahid> jamespage: ^
<sahid> coreycb: ^
<tomreyn> peetaur2: where that's absent (or just implemented for 1-bit errors, like on most ryzen / threadripper), relying on syslog and custom scripts in user space may be the only (unreliable) alternative. i'm (even) less experienced with intel in this regard, too.
<peetaur2> tomreyn: I have other ways to get the event log...but I want something I can deploy with puppet and alert with nagios
<peetaur2> not sure how to do that with the supermicro ipmi event log
<sahid> coreycb: https://git.launchpad.net/~sahid-ferdjaoui/ubuntu/+source/python-mimeparse/
<Ussat> is system-storage-manager not avaliable in Ubuntu ?
<lordcirth> Ussat, their site says it's Alpha
<lordcirth> At least, the sourceforge download page does
<Ussat> huh
<Ussat> thats, odd since it has been i rhel since 7.X
<lordcirth> Ah, project moved
<lordcirth> https://github.com/system-storage-manager/ssm
<Ussat> its a pretty standard utility, I like to have the same tools on each if possible
<Ussat> I am just suprised there is not a package for Ubuntu
<Ussat> oh well, thanks
<lordcirth> Ussat, it doesn't sound hard to compile. You could submit it to Debian.
<RoyK> ,v ssm
<TJ-> Ussat: ssm was in Debian (and Ubuntu) but got removed. The project originally started on SourceForge around 2012 I think
<Ussat> Why was it removed ?
<TJ-> it's in 16.04
<Ussat> I mean its all acedemic at this point,  ut why ?
<TJ-> Ussat: bit-rot I think; unmaintained
<Ussat> That is unfortunate
<Ussat> its a usefull utility
<TJ-> Ussat: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-storage-manager/+publishinghistory
<TJ-> Ussat: looks like people at RedHat took it up but Debian maintainer got lost around 2015 and it wasn't updated there
<Ussat> Ya...I dont use it a LOT but its ion my standard install kit on rhel/cent
<Ussat> in
<Ussat> I mean, its not needed by any means, just conveniant
<axisys> need help with removing an LV using preseed/late_command ..
<axisys> d-i     preseed/late_command string umount /target/dummy/ did not unmount it...
<axisys> still seeing /dummy after installation
<tomreyn> it was probably in use?
<lordcirth> If it was in use, the late_command would have failed, assuming it wasn't caught
<tomreyn> there's an installation log stored at /target/var/log/
<axisys> grep dummy /var/log/syslog does not show any unmount or mount related logs
<axisys> i suppose I could add force or lazy option and rebuild the ISO and re-install
<TJ-> axisys: are you seeing a file-system mounted on /dummy/ or just the mountpoint directory?
<TJ-> axisys: if the latter, your late_command_string also needs to "rmdir /target/dummy"
<axisys> TJ-: it is a separate partiton
<axisys> TJ-: so yes /dev/mapper/system-dummy mounted on /dummy
